# pyTivoX



## Yoav

pyTivoX is an Apple Mac OSX application that lets you view movies that are stored on your computer via your Tivo.

It provides both pyTivo and streambaby, and all necessary support applications/libraries.

You can read more about it and download it at http://pytivox.googlecode.com/

It has a very simple user interface, and 'just works'.

And yes, it's entirely free. No registration required. Source code available on the same web page.


----------



## Rdian06

Looks cool. Will have to try it later.

BTW, did you compile the included ffmpeg Universal Binary yourself or grab it from somewhere?


----------



## Yoav

Rdian06 said:


> Looks cool. Will have to try it later.
> 
> BTW, did you compile the included ffmpeg Universal Binary yourself or grab it from somewhere?


Compiled it myself (so if it's missing something, or is totally borked.. tell me .


----------



## fatespawn

The "+" and "-" signs are not rendering (I can only "assume" they are + and- since I can't see them)


----------



## westside_guy

This is very nice. I've certainly been able to get pyTivo and its dependencies going in the past, but it's always nice to not HAVE to do it. Sorta like why I run OS X and not Linux on my desktop nowadays... 

Thanks for putting this together!

*Edit:* It _may_ be having trouble with m4v files - h.264 with AC3. I'll try it with a couple different files to make sure it's not just the file.


----------



## raianoat

Thanks for creating this! I recently published a guide on how to install pyTiVo on OS X however, this app looks like it's dead simple. I plan on mentioning it on my blog later today...


----------



## westside_guy

Yeah, pyTivoX seems to be choking on an m4v file (mentioned above) that gives no trouble to krkeegan's pyTivo using ffmpeg from fink.


----------



## Yoav

westside_guy said:


> Yeah, pyTivoX seems to be choking on an m4v file (mentioned above) that gives no trouble to krkeegan's pyTivo using ffmpeg from fink.


Ok I'll check that there's a valid decoder for m4v files in ffmpeg. Thanks for the pointer....


----------



## Yoav

fatespawn said:


> The "+" and "-" signs are not rendering (I can only "assume" they are + and- since I can't see them)


Hmm.. are you on 10.4? The images might only be available on 10.5
(I should really create my own icons.. eh  I suck at graphics...
I'll get to fixing that ...


----------



## Yoav

westside_guy said:


> Yeah, pyTivoX seems to be choking on an m4v file (mentioned above) that gives no trouble to krkeegan's pyTivo using ffmpeg from fink.


Ok uploading a new build shortly, with new icons and a new build of ffmpeg with mp3lame, libx264, libfaad, and libfaac. If it's still crapping out, can I get you to put up a copy of a non-working m4v file for me to play with?

Thanks


----------



## Yoav

Ok, sorry took a little longer to build than I expected.. but it's up now


----------



## wmcbrine

Which branch/date of pyTivo are you using?


----------



## westside_guy

Yoav said:


> Ok uploading a new build shortly, with new icons and a new build of ffmpeg with mp3lame, libx264, libfaad, and libfaac. If it's still crapping out, can I get you to put up a copy of a non-working m4v file for me to play with?


I won't be able to try it out until this evening - but if the new build doesn't work, I'll try to get an example m4v file (smaller than the problematic DVD rip m4v, though - maybe I'll rip one of the "extras" off the same disk).

Thanks for your work on this!


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> Which branch/date of pyTivo are you using?


I grabbed the wgw fork via git two days ago... I had to make a one-line change to allow it to use a config file from the Application Support dir instead of the current dir or /etc/...

(I'm guessing you're the maintainer of the wmcbrine fork?.. I picked wgw since it had some newer committed changes so I figured it was 'more recent'... I really have no clue what the differences are... should I switch codebase?).


----------



## fatespawn

Nice BIG icons, but I can't seem to get the server to run on 10.4. Nothing shows up in The Now Playing List. One gotcha is the "restart" button doesn't work. I entered my "shared folder" but had to manually restart. Would that affect things?


----------



## pkscout

This is really nice. The one thing I found hard about pyTiVo was getting it to start automatically on OSX. I kludged something together, but I like this better. Two things:

1- It doesn't appear the web admin interface is active. I really like being able to make quick changes without remoting into my media computer.
2- It would be nice to have an option to either use the built in ffmpeg or point to a different one (like the one I painstakingly built from scratch via the instructions for pyTiVo).


----------



## Yoav

pkscout said:


> This is really nice. The one thing I found hard about pyTiVo was getting it to start automatically on OSX. I kludged something together, but I like this better. Two things:
> 
> 1- It doesn't appear the web admin interface is active. I really like being able to make quick changes without remoting into my media computer.
> 2- It would be nice to have an option to either use the built in ffmpeg or point to a different one (like the one I painstakingly built from scratch via the instructions for pyTiVo).


Short Version: I don't plan on making this a 'power-user' type tool.. The idea is to make life easy for people who aren't very computer-savvy by just having everything there.
If you *really* want your self-built ffmpeg, you can copy it into

/Applications/pyTivoX/Contents/Resources/

However, keep your original around since that will get over-written every time the program is updated.

As for having it auto-restart, I'm planning on adding an option to do just that (and hide the dock icon and use a menulet to control it) -- in an upcoming version.


----------



## Yoav

pkscout said:


> This is really nice. The one thing I found hard about pyTiVo was getting it to start automatically on OSX. I kludged something together, but I like this better. Two things:
> 
> 1- It doesn't appear the web admin interface is active. I really like being able to make quick changes without remoting into my media computer.
> 2- It would be nice to have an option to either use the built in ffmpeg or point to a different one (like the one I painstakingly built from scratch via the instructions for pyTiVo).


Oh I didn't answer the web-interface thing.
The problem with the web interface is that it will try to write to the incorrect config file. I was originally going to use it but it also looked very un-mac like  (and had a lot of advanced options that I wanted to keep hidden).

At least for now, if you simple 'run' the program, but don't ever hit the 'restart' button, it will not overwrite the config file in ~/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf

So you can manually go there, and edit it (including starting the web interface). And use PyTivoX to simply start and quit the program... but yeah, I think it sounds like you're competent enough to simply run the tools by yourself anyways ...


----------



## Yoav

fatespawn said:


> Nice BIG icons, but I can't seem to get the server to run on 10.4. Nothing shows up in The Now Playing List. One gotcha is the "restart" button doesn't work. I entered my "shared folder" but had to manually restart. Would that affect things?


I *suspect* the restart button worked. It doesn't restart pyTivoX.. it restarts the underlying server code (pytivo) with the new settings -- you don't see anything happen when you click it...

first thing: check if there's a Python process for pytivo running:

in a terminal.app, type:


Code:


ps auxwwww | grep Python

 and tell me what it says (when pyTivoX is running).


----------



## raianoat

I can't seem to get pyTiVox to work for me. I noticed that my config file is getting blown away whenever I restart it via the "restart" button. Here's a couple of lines taken out of the console. The errors seem to occur whenever I click on the restart button.

12/10/08 8:08:12 PM pyTivoX[99318] Writing Config File /Users/raianoat/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf

12/10/08 8:08:12 PM pyTivoX[99318] result 0

12/10/08 8:08:12 PM pyTivoX[99318] *** -[NSCFNumber UTF8String]: unrecognized selector sent to instance 0x117360 
12/10/08 8:08:12 PM pyTivoX[99318] *** -[NSCFNumber UTF8String]: unrecognized selector sent to instance 0x117360


----------



## Yoav

raianoat said:


> I can't seem to get pyTiVox to work for me. I noticed that my config file is getting blown away whenever I restart it via the "restart" button. Here's a couple of lines taken out of the console. The errors seem to occur whenever I click on the restart button.
> 
> 12/10/08 8:08:12 PM pyTivoX[99318] Writing Config File /Users/raianoat/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf
> 
> 12/10/08 8:08:12 PM pyTivoX[99318] result 0
> 
> 12/10/08 8:08:12 PM pyTivoX[99318] *** -[NSCFNumber UTF8String]: unrecognized selector sent to instance 0x117360
> 12/10/08 8:08:12 PM pyTivoX[99318] *** -[NSCFNumber UTF8String]: unrecognized selector sent to instance 0x117360


The blowing away of the config file on restart is normal (restart kills the python process, writes the new configuration settings based on what you have in the gui, and starts the python process again).

The attempt to extract a string from a number is not normal.. And I think I see what happened. (the choice of video/music/photo is being marked as 0,1,2 instead of the string.. fixing).


----------



## raianoat

Thanks....
Somehow I got around that problem. Now I'm having an issue where it's not transferring the video to my TiVo. I tried to transfer a number of different videos however, each of them are "black" when I go to play them. Let me know if you need me to send you a log file.


----------



## fatespawn

Yoav said:


> I *suspect* the restart button worked. It doesn't restart pyTivoX.. it restarts the underlying server code (pytivo) with the new settings -- you don't see anything happen when you click it...
> 
> first thing: check if there's a Python process for pytivo running:
> 
> in a terminal.app, type:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ps auxwwww | grep Python
> 
> and tell me what it says (when pyTivoX is running).


OK,

This is what I get when I cut and paste into Terminal

11451 0.0 0.0 18052 240 p1 R+ 7:55PM 0:00.00 grep Python

So, looks like the server is working.... right?

I understand what you are describing. I loaded pytivox onto my wife's computer (Intel/10.5.x) with complete success. However, my 10.4 G5 still doesn't work.


----------



## Yoav

Yoav said:


> The blowing away of the config file on restart is normal (restart kills the python process, writes the new configuration settings based on what you have in the gui, and starts the python process again).
> 
> The attempt to extract a string from a number is not normal.. And I think I see what happened. (the choice of video/music/photo is being marked as 0,1,2 instead of the string.. fixing).


0.4 should have it fixed..: 'check for updates...'


----------



## Yoav

fatespawn said:


> OK,
> 
> This is what I get when I cut and paste into Terminal
> 
> 11451 0.0 0.0 18052 240 p1 R+ 7:55PM 0:00.00 grep Python
> 
> So, looks like the server is working.... right?
> 
> I understand what you are describing. I loaded pytivox onto my wife's computer (Intel/10.5.x) with complete success. However, my 10.4 G5 still doesn't work.


Hmm.. I just realized.. I think 10.4 ships with an older version of python for which pyTivo doesn't work 'out of the box'...

run

python -V

and tell me what number it spits out. Since I don't plan on including a full python distribution in the bundle, if the default python on Tiger is too old, it looks like I'm gonna have to make this a 10.5-only project


----------



## Yoav

raianoat said:


> Thanks....
> Somehow I got around that problem. Now I'm having an issue where it's not transferring the video to my TiVo. I tried to transfer a number of different videos however, each of them are "black" when I go to play them. Let me know if you need me to send you a log file.


A log file would help, as would a sample of one of your sources (or at least a description of what kind of file it is). I'm guessing ffmpeg is not converting the file correctly to an mpeg-2 for you, but that's a total guess..

Are you using 0.4?


----------



## Yoav

fatespawn said:


> OK,
> 
> This is what I get when I cut and paste into Terminal
> 
> 11451 0.0 0.0 18052 240 p1 R+ 7:55PM 0:00.00 grep Python
> 
> So, looks like the server is working.... right?
> 
> I understand what you are describing. I loaded pytivox onto my wife's computer (Intel/10.5.x) with complete success. However, my 10.4 G5 still doesn't work.


Oh.. also, no it doesn't look like the server is working.. that's the 'grep' process.. not the python process.. If you found a python process it would look something like


Code:


yoav     14331   0.0  0.4    99808  18356   ??  Ss    6:28PM   0:01.22 /System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/Resources/Python.app/Contents/MacOS/Python /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wgw/pyTivo.py


----------



## fatespawn

> Hmm.. I just realized.. I think 10.4 ships with an older version of python for which pyTivo doesn't work 'out of the box'...
> 
> run
> 
> python -V


Python 2.3.5


----------



## raianoat

Yoav said:


> A log file would help, as would a sample of one of your sources (or at least a description of what kind of file it is). I'm guessing ffmpeg is not converting the file correctly to an mpeg-2 for you, but that's a total guess..
> 
> Are you using 0.4?


No, I'll try out .4 and let you know what I see.


----------



## westside_guy

0.4 fixed the m4v problem I reported earlier - thanks!

I did find another issue though. In cases where a Mac has VMware or Parallels installed, pyTivo in general doesn't correctly guess the right network interface to use much of the time. Other pyTivo implementations work around this by allowing the user to manually identify the correct subnet to use via a "beacon" directive in pyTivo.conf - but pyTivoX does not currently incorporate this feature. So to get pyTivo to use the correct subnet on my computer, I had to manually shut down VMware Fusion's background processes like this:



Code:


sudo /Library/Application\ Support/VMware\ Fusion/boot.sh --stop

Otherwise, my Tivo HD would not see the pyTivoX shares.

This does work, but it's not an optimal solution.


----------



## Rdian06

Yoav said:


> Compiled it myself (so if it's missing something, or is totally borked.. tell me .


Interesting. I'd read about some patches to allow ffmpeg to compile as a Universal Binary, but hadn't attempted it myself. Mainly because I was trying to build a statically linked ffmpeg. I'm more of a old school Linux type so I haven't quite wrapped my head around the Mac framework stuff yet.

Do you have a pointer to the instructions you used to build the Universal Binary?


----------



## Yoav

Rdian06 said:


> Interesting. I'd read about some patches to allow ffmpeg to compile as a Universal Binary, but hadn't attempted it myself. Mainly because I was trying to build a statically linked ffmpeg. I'm more of a old school Linux type so I haven't quite wrapped my head around the Mac framework stuff yet.
> 
> Do you have a pointer to the instructions you used to build the Universal Binary?


patches? It didn't take any patches.. the code compiled fine as is. Was just a big pain in the ass to build everything for both processors..


----------



## Yoav

westside_guy said:


> 0.4 fixed the m4v problem I reported earlier - thanks!
> 
> I did find another issue though. In cases where a Mac has VMware or Parallels installed, pyTivo in general doesn't correctly guess the right network interface to use much of the time. Other pyTivo implementations work around this by allowing the user to manually identify the correct subnet to use via a "beacon" directive in pyTivo.conf - but pyTivoX does not currently incorporate this feature. So to get pyTivo to use the correct subnet on my computer, I had to manually shut down VMware Fusion's background processes like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo /Library/Application\ Support/VMware\ Fusion/boot.sh --stop
> 
> Otherwise, my Tivo HD would not see the pyTivoX shares.
> 
> This does work, but it's not an optimal solution.


Damn 
Ok so the question is: Is it possible to put 'something' in the UI that isn't incredibly scary for the average user, but that allows a workaround for the parallels/vmware scenario? (Oddly I use parallels and didn't hit this problem.. although it may not have been running at the time).


----------



## Yoav

Ok, just uploaded 0.5
Main changes:
Code now runs as a 'daemon' (user launched agent).
Can be configured to run at startup.
Now has a menulet for controlling it.

--> it is 10.5 *ONLY*. 
(python on 10.4 is too old, and also pytivoX now relies on some 10.5 api calls).

Update and test away... Thanks!!


----------



## pkscout

There's something odd going on with the beacon I think. I seem to have to click the restart button three or four times on pyTiVoX before my Series 3 will see the shares the first time I start it up. After that it's fine.


----------



## Yoav

pkscout said:


> There's something odd going on with the beacon I think. I seem to have to click the restart button three or four times on pyTiVoX before my Series 3 will see the shares the first time I start it up. After that it's fine.


 Hmm.. see anything interesting in the system logs? (I'm going to add a new window to see the output of pytivo directly, but in the meanwhile its output is just being sent to the console log).

(I know nothing of pytivo.. I just run it blindly). Could it be that you just need to wait a while on the first invocation of pytivo for it to run through your movies before it appears on a tivo?


----------



## Yoav

Rdian06 said:


> Interesting. I'd read about some patches to allow ffmpeg to compile as a Universal Binary, but hadn't attempted it myself. Mainly because I was trying to build a statically linked ffmpeg. I'm more of a old school Linux type so I haven't quite wrapped my head around the Mac framework stuff yet.
> 
> Do you have a pointer to the instructions you used to build the Universal Binary?


This is the icky shell script I use to build my mencode and my ffmpeg.. pull out whatever you need to build your ffmpeg universal:



Code:


SRCDIR=/Users/yoav/src
LAME=lame-398-2
HANDBRAKE=HandBrake-0.9.3

  cd $SRCDIR
  mkdir binaries

  export CFLAGS="-isysroot /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk -arch i386 -arch ppc7400"
  export CPPFLAGS=""
  export LDFLAGS="-arch i386 -arch ppc7400 -Wl,-syslibroot,/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk"
  cd $SRCDIR/tivodecode-0.2pre4
  make distclean
  ./configure --disable-dependency-tracking
  make
  cp tivodecode ../binaries/tivodecode

  cd $SRCDIR/etv-comskip/src/comskip
  make clean; rm -f ../../comskip
  make ../../comskip CFLAGS="$CFLAGS -O2 -fasm-blocks -Wno-unused  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -force_cpusubtype_ALL -I. -Ilibmpeg2 -IAC3Dec -Iargtable2-7/src" LFLAGS="$LDFLAGS -headerpad_max_install_names -prebind -force_cpusubtype_ALL"
  cp ../../comskip ../../../binaries/comskip

   export CFLAGS='-isysroot /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk -arch i386'
   export CPPFLAGS='-arch i386'
   export LDFLAGS='-arch i386 -Wl,-syslibroot,/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk'
  cd $SRCDIR/x264
  ./configure
  make clean
  make

  cd $SRCDIR/faac
  ./configure --without-mp4v2 --enable-shared=no --enable-static=yes
  make clean
  make

  cd $SRCDIR/faad2
  ./configure --enable-shared=no --enable-static=yes
  make clean
  make

  cd $SRCDIR/$LAME
  ./configure  --disable-shared --disable-frontend
  make clean
  make

   export CFLAGS='-isysroot /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk -arch i386 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer'
   export CPPFLAGS='-arch i386'
   export LDFLAGS='-arch i386 -Wl,-syslibroot,/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk'
  cd $SRCDIR/mplayer
  make distclean
  rm ./uname
  ./configure --disable-png --enable-mp3lame --enable-x264 --disable-mplayer --enable-faac --enable-faad-internal --disable-freetype --with-extraincdir=$SRCDIR/faac/include/:$SRCDIR/x264:$SRCDIR/$LAME/include --with-extralibdir=$SRCDIR/faac/libfaac/.libs/:$SRCDIR/x264:$SRCDIR/$LAME/libmp3lame/.libs --extra-libs-mencoder="-lx264 $SRCDIR/faac/libfaac/.libs/libfaac.a"
  make
  cp ./mencoder ../binaries/mencoder-i386

   export CFLAGS='-isysroot /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk -arch i386'
   export CPPFLAGS='-arch i386'
   export LDFLAGS='-arch i386 -Wl,-syslibroot,/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk'
   cd $SRCDIR/ffmpeg
  make distclean
  ./configure --arch=i386 --disable-vhook --disable-shared --enable-static --enable-pthreads --disable-mmx --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --enable-swscale --extra-cflags="-I$SRCDIR/$LAME/include -I$SRCDIR/faad2/include -I$SRCDIR/faac/include -I$SRCDIR/x264" --extra-ldflags="-L$SRCDIR/$LAME/libmp3lame/.libs -L$SRCDIR/faad2/libfaad/.libs -L$SRCDIR/faac/libfaac/.libs -L$SRCDIR/x264/"
  make
  cp ./ffmpeg ../binaries/ffmpeg-i386

   export CFLAGS='-arch ppc7400 -isysroot /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk'
   export CPPFLAGS='-arch ppc7400 -isysroot /Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk'
   export LDFLAGS='-arch ppc7400 -Wl,-syslibroot,/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk'
 
   cd $SRCDIR/x264
   make distclean
   ./configure --host=ppc-apple-darwin
   make

  cd $SRCDIR/faac
  make distclean
   ./configure --host=ppc-apple-darwin --without-mp4v2 --enable-shared=no --enable-static=yes
  make

  cd $SRCDIR/faad2
  ./configure --host=ppc-apple-darwin --enable-shared=no --enable-static=yes
  make clean
  make

  cd $SRCDIR/$LAME
  make distclean
  ./configure --host=ppc-apple-darwin --disable-shared --disable-frontend
  make

  cd $SRCDIR/mplayer
  make distclean
  export OPATH=$PATH
  export PATH=.:$PATH
  echo '#!/bin/sh
echo powerpc
' > uname
  chmod a+rx uname
  ./configure --disable-png --enable-mp3lame --enable-x264 --disable-mplayer --enable-faac --enable-faad-internal --disable-freetype --with-extraincdir=$SRCDIR/faac/include/:$SRCDIR/x264:$SRCDIR/$LAME/include --with-extralibdir=$SRCDIR/faac/libfaac/.libs/:$SRCDIR/x264:$SRCDIR/$LAME/libmp3lame/.libs --extra-libs-mencoder="-lx264 $SRCDIR/faac/libfaac/.libs/libfaac.a"
  export PATH=$OPATH
  rm uname
  make
  cp ./mencoder ../binaries/mencoder-ppc

  cd $SRCDIR/ffmpeg
  make distclean
  ./configure --arch=ppc64 --cpu=G5 --disable-vhook --disable-shared --enable-static --enable-pthreads --disable-mmx --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --enable-swscale --extra-cflags="-DHAVE_LLRINT -I$SRCDIR/$LAME/include -I$SRCDIR/faad2/include -I$SRCDIR/faac/include -I$SRCDIR/x264" --extra-ldflags="-L$SRCDIR/$LAME/libmp3lame/.libs -L$SRCDIR/faad2/libfaad/.libs -L$SRCDIR/faac/libfaac/.libs -L$SRCDIR/x264/"
  make
  cp ./ffmpeg ../binaries/ffmpeg-ppc

  cd $SRCDIR/binaries
  lipo -create mencoder-i386 mencoder-ppc -output mencoder
  rm -f mencoder-*
  lipo -create ffmpeg-i386 ffmpeg-ppc -output ffmpeg
  rm -f ffmpeg-*
  strip *
  cp comskip mencoder tivodecode "../itivo/External Software/"
  cp ffmpeg "../pytivox/External Software/"


----------



## westside_guy

Yoav said:


> Could it be that you just need to wait a while on the first invocation of pytivo for it to run through your movies before it appears on a tivo?


I believe he's seeing the same thing I'm seeing - waiting does not "fix" it. pyTivo appears to just look for all available network interfaces that have IP addresses (this includes, as I mentioned, VMware virtual network interfaces), and assumes the first IP returned is on the subnet pyTivo should be on. Sometimes that works, and sometimes not - basically it's a crapshoot, which is why some implementations have that "beacon" function to allow us to manually specify the subnet to be used.

As far as (per a question from one of your earlier posts) making these sorts of options available yet not scary - would it be possible to have a "advanced preferences" window that maybe has the proviso "avoid changing these values unless you know what you're doing"? That could incorporate the beacon, and perhaps other pyTivo options like aspect ratio etc.


----------



## Yoav

westside_guy said:


> I believe he's seeing the same thing I'm seeing - waiting does not "fix" it. pyTivo appears to just look for all available network interfaces that have IP addresses (this includes, as I mentioned, VMware virtual network interfaces), and assumes the first IP returned is on the subnet pyTivo should be on. Sometimes that works, and sometimes not - basically it's a crapshoot, which is why some implementations have that "beacon" function to allow us to manually specify the subnet to be used.
> 
> As far as (per a question from one of your earlier posts) making these sorts of options available yet not scary - would it be possible to have a "advanced preferences" window that maybe has the proviso "avoid changing these values unless you know what you're doing"? That could incorporate the beacon, and perhaps other pyTivo options like aspect ratio etc.


Sure  I'll get to doing that..
Is it just a different broadcast address that needs to be used?


----------



## darksurtur

Yoav said:


> Ok, just uploaded 0.5
> Main changes:
> Code now runs as a 'daemon' (user launched agent).
> Can be configured to run at startup.
> Now has a menulet for controlling it.
> 
> --> it is 10.5 *ONLY*.
> (python on 10.4 is too old, and also pytivoX now relies on some 10.5 api calls).
> 
> Update and test away... Thanks!!


So there's no chance of a version of this that would work on 10.4 if we updated python on our own? That is still a simple task compared to the headache of compiling, setting up the config file, etc. and something I can send to a couple of friends interested in the program still using 10.4. If not, no big deal; I appreciate the effort and time you've put into this.


----------



## Yoav

darksurtur said:


> So there's no chance of a version of this that would work on 10.4 if we updated python on our own? That is still a simple task compared to the headache of compiling, setting up the config file, etc. and something I can send to a couple of friends interested in the program still using 10.4. If not, no big deal; I appreciate the effort and time you've put into this.


The problem is that it's not just python that doesn't work on 10.4
The auto-launch is a 10.5 thing too.
I don't want to be in the unenviable situation of maintaining two builds, especially when the instructions for one of the builds is "well this one doesn't work right, you need to go off and download and build python 2.5 or better".

If you're willing to make a page describing everything else that needs to be done and how to do it, I can build you a half-working thing (the auto-launch button won't do the right thing, and python will need to be installed manually). All 10.4-related issues will become your problem though ...


----------



## darksurtur

Yoav said:


> The problem is that it's not just python that doesn't work on 10.4
> The auto-launch is a 10.5 thing too.
> I don't want to be in the unenviable situation of maintaining two builds, especially when the instructions for one of the builds is "well this one doesn't work right, you need to go off and download and build python 2.5 or better".
> 
> If you're willing to make a page describing everything else that needs to be done and how to do it, I can build you a half-working thing (the auto-launch button won't do the right thing, and python will need to be installed manually). All 10.4-related issues will become your problem though ...


I appreciate the offer, but you've done more than enough. I do actually have a working pyTivo setup on my 10.4 Powerbook G4; I was asking mostly for friends who are not nearly as computer savvy and would have an even harder time figuring it out (it took me a while, even following the OSX install instructions). If they really want it, they can upgrade ...


----------



## westside_guy

Yoav said:


> Sure  I'll get to doing that..
> Is it just a different broadcast address that needs to be used?


Yes, and if it could make a good cup of coffee that'd be great.  Seriously, this is a cool project you're putting together and I appreciate it.

Here's what I think happened, just based on previous experience with other pyTivo implementations. My home network uses a particular subnet, let's say 192.168.43.x. When VMware sets up its virtual network devices for NATing the virtual machine, it automatically chooses an unused private subnet - for example, 192.168.197.x. Left to its own devices, pyTivo seems pick up 192.168.197.x rather than 192.168.43.x; I'm guessing it's the first one that comes up when pyTivo checks for existing networks.

So in my pyTivo.conf file (using the krkeegan build), I've now got a line something like "beacon 192.168.43.255 listen" that tells pyTivo which is the correct subnet.


----------



## wmcbrine

westside_guy said:


> So in my pyTivo.conf file (using the krkeegan build), I've now got a line something like "beacon 192.168.43.255 listen" that tells pyTivo which is the correct subnet.


BTW, the "listen" keyword is only needed for use with the TiVo's "Manually add a server..." function. If you're not using that, you're making pyTivo grab port 2190 for no reason.


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> BTW, the "listen" keyword is only needed for use with the TiVo's "Manually add a server..." function. If you're not using that, you're making pyTivo grab port 2190 for no reason.


So, weird question, but can you tell me if this invocation correctly reports the right 'beacon' address?: (just cut and past it into a Terminal.app... it's very icky).



Code:


ifconfig `route get default | sed -n -e 's/.*interface: \(.*\)/\1/p'` | sed -n -e 's/.*broadcast \(.*\)/\1/p'

If it does I'd rather automatically discover the right value and hide it from the user...


----------



## raianoat

I can't seem to get a video to transcode using pyTiVoX (.5). Here's a copy of my log:

12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] 192.168.1.102 - - [11/Dec/2008 22:38:01] "GET /pyTiVoX%20Videos/2008/02%20Alex%20%26%20Nicholas/P2030034.MOV HTTP/1.1" 200 - 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] FFmpeg version SVN-r16042, Copyright (c) 2000-2008 Fabrice Bellard, et al. 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] configuration: --arch=i386 --disable-vhook --disable-shared --enable-static --enable-pthreads --disable-mmx --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --enable-swscale --extra-cflags=-I/Users/yoav/src/lame-398-2/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264 --extra-ldflags=-L/Users/yoav/src/lame-398-2/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/ 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] libavutil 49.12. 0 / 49.12. 0 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] libavcodec 52. 6. 1 / 52. 6. 1 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] libavformat 52.23. 1 / 52.23. 1 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] libavdevice 52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] libswscale 0. 6. 1 / 0. 6. 1 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] built on Dec 10 2008 10:52:10, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484) 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from '/Volumes/NAS/iPhoto Library/Originals/2008/02 Alex & Nicholas/P2030034.MOV': 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] Duration: 00:00:20.00, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 14217 kb/s 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] Stream #0.0(eng): Video: mjpeg, yuvj422p, 640x480, 30.00 tb(r) 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: pcm_u8, 7875 Hz, mono, s16, 63 kb/s 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] Output #0, vob, to 'pipe:': 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] Stream #0.0(eng): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 640x480, q=2-31, 9951 kb/s, 30.00 tb(c) 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, mono, s16, 384 kb/s 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] Stream mapping: 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] Stream #0.0 -> #0.0 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] Stream #0.1 -> #0.1 
12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] Press [q] to stop encoding 
12/11/08 10:38:02 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] frame= 16 fps= 0 q=2.9 size= 0kB time=0.50 bitrate= 0.0kbits/s 
12/11/08 10:38:02 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] Audio resampler only works with 16 bits per sample, patch welcome. 
12/11/08 10:38:03 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] 192.168.1.102 - - [11/Dec/2008 22:38:03] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 - 
12/11/08 10:38:07 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] 192.168.1.102 - - [11/Dec/2008 22:38:07] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -


----------



## westside_guy

wmcbrine said:


> BTW, the "listen" keyword is only needed for use with the TiVo's "Manually add a server..." function. If you're not using that, you're making pyTivo grab port 2190 for no reason.


Oh ok - thanks!



Yoav said:


> So, weird question, but can you tell me if this invocation correctly reports the right 'beacon' address?: (just cut and past it into a Terminal.app... it's very icky).
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ifconfig `route get default | sed -n -e 's/.*interface: \(.*\)/\1/p'` | sed -n -e 's/.*broadcast \(.*\)/\1/p'


Ew, sed... but yes, it does appear to work. Thanks!

BTW you should work "awk" into that line just on general principles.


----------



## Yoav

raianoat said:


> I can't seem to get a video to transcode using pyTiVoX (.5). Here's a copy of my log:
> 
> 12/11/08 10:38:02 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] frame= 16 fps= 0 q=2.9 size= 0kB time=0.50 bitrate= 0.0kbits/s
> 12/11/08 10:38:02 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] Audio resampler only works with 16 bits per sample, patch welcome.
> 12/11/08 10:38:03 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] 192.168.1.102 - - [11/Dec/2008 22:38:03] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
> 12/11/08 10:38:07 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] 192.168.1.102 - - [11/Dec/2008 22:38:07] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -


(cut it to keep the reply short).

I can't make much from the logs, but my guess is either ffmpeg is unable to correctly read the media file, or else pyTivo isn't happy with something about it (there's a warning about Audio resampler only works with 16 bits per sample, patch welcome. )...

Hoping someone can chime in. If it's something I can fix I'd be happy to, but don't know why it's breaking...


----------



## mohanman

Dude.. this is one of the best programs I have had in a long time! Thanks to the developer! I started watching divx movies on my tivo, and the quality is fantastic!

My question is, can someone tell me what video formats it supports. I'll look again at the main website, but was curious if people have a lot of luck with mkv and ac3 files? anyone know bitrate (MBPS?). Screw getting blueray player.. this is the best!

Thanks
Mo


----------



## mohanman

Well I think I answered my own questions. I'm able to transfer 5mbps h264 files with ac3 so far. I hope one day there will be streaming so that you don't need to transfer the videos. But I think since I can do this now, gotta get a 500gb TIVO external drive! Coverart would be nice too.


----------



## Yoav

Ok, 0.6 is up.
The main change was the addition of the beacon line (computed based on the default route's interface -> broadcast).

I'm hoping it makes it work for those using vmware, and doesn't break for anyone else <crossing fingers>


----------



## Yoav

mohanman said:


> Well I think I answered my own questions. I'm able to transfer 5mbps h264 files with ac3 so far. I hope one day there will be streaming so that you don't need to transfer the videos. But I think since I can do this now, gotta get a 500gb TIVO external drive! Coverart would be nice too.


There is a streamer written by moyekj.. it's just not wrapped up as an app, so you'll have to do some legwork. Look at http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=403066 but keep in mind that when you stream then stuff like skipping around in the movie becomes messier.


----------



## westside_guy

Yoav said:


> Ok, 0.6 is up.
> The main change was the addition of the beacon line (computed based on the default route's interface -> broadcast).
> 
> I'm hoping it makes it work for those using vmware, and doesn't break for anyone else <crossing fingers>


It seems to be working for this VMware user... :-D

Thanks for all the work you've put into this.


----------



## wmcbrine

Yoav said:


> There is a streamer written by moyekj..


And one written by me.


----------



## Yoav

raianoat said:


> I can't seem to get a video to transcode using pyTiVoX (.5). Here's a copy of my log:
> 
> 12/11/08 10:38:01 PM [0x0-0x287287].com.yoav.pyTivoX[326] 192.168.1.102 - - [11/Dec/2008 22:38:01] "GET /pyTiVoX%20Videos/2008/02%20Alex%20%26%20Nicholas/P2030034.MOV HTTP/1.1" 200 -


Can you put up one of your failed movies somewhere so I can try it? 
Also, what version of Mac OS and what processor are you using?


----------



## raianoat

Yoav said:


> Can you put up one of your failed movies somewhere so I can try it?
> Also, what version of Mac OS and what processor are you using?


I'm using a Macbook Pro (Intel) Running Leopard 10.5.5

Here's a url for a video that doesn't seem to transcode for me (32 MB)....

http://www.tivoblog.com/pytivox/PA170012.MOV

Thanks!


----------



## tim_ver

Ok, I am new to this so please do not laugh.

If I understnad this you download the pyTivo program from here:
http://www.python.org/download/releases/3.0/

Install it on your PC, for me the Windows AMD64 MSI Installer (I have Vista 64). Then I can see the share folder it creates on my PC on my Tivo.

And select the files I want say Family_trop_2008.avi and watch it on my TV through Tivo?

Is this correct or did I miss something?

Also does it leave the files on the PC just view them trough the Tivo/TV or does it physical move them over to the Tivo and store them there to watch/delete?

Thanks much


----------



## Yoav

tim_ver said:


> Ok, I am new to this so please do not laugh.
> 
> If I understnad this you download the pyTivo program from here:
> http://www.python.org/download/releases/3.0/
> 
> Install it on your PC, for me the Windows AMD64 MSI Installer (I have Vista 64). Then I can see the share folder it creates on my PC on my Tivo.
> 
> And select the files I want say Family_trop_2008.avi and watch it on my TV through Tivo?
> 
> Is this correct or did I miss something?
> 
> Also does it leave the files on the PC just view them trough the Tivo/TV or does it physical move them over to the Tivo and store them there to watch/delete?
> 
> Thanks much


Well, I won't laugh, but I'll point out you're posting in a thread about a mac port of the program.

I can tell you for sure that you don't want to install python 3.0 (you want 2.5 or 2.6). Other than that, I'm not much help to you, but there's a whole install document at http://pytivo.armooo.net/wiki/WindowsInstall. Try posting the same question in the main pytivo thread.


----------



## Yoav

Yoav said:


> Can you put up one of your failed movies somewhere so I can try it?
> Also, what version of Mac OS and what processor are you using?


Ok, so I messed with your file, and yes there's an issue. Turns out the newest source code of ffmpeg spews errors with your source movie (it tries to encode mp2 at 16-bit and spews) -- which is why I wasn't seeing it here.

Anyways, I found a patch someone submitted TODAY (yeah it's a new bug). I'm going to integrate it into a new build and see if it fixes it. Assuming all your files share the same problem, then we're good. Otherwise, if other files fail, I'll need you to get more of them to me.

Update: Yes the patch fixes that bug. Working on a new build for tonight...


----------



## Yoav

Ok, version 0.7 is up. It should fix the bug raianoat reported.

Additionally, it now enables the local web configuration (http://localhost:9032). Keep in mind that if you make changes via the web interface, you should NOT click 'Restart' which will overwrite those changes. (Quitting and re-running the pyTivoX is ok though). Don't think most users will need the web interface.. but was asked for it so enabled it.


----------



## raianoat

Yoav said:


> Ok, version 0.7 is up. It should fix the bug raianoat reported.
> 
> Additionally, it now enables the local web configuration (http://localhost:9032). Keep in mind that if you make changes via the web interface, you should NOT click 'Restart' which will overwrite those changes. (Quitting and re-running the pyTivoX is ok though). Don't think most users will need the web interface.. but was asked for it so enabled it.


Thanks a lot! I'll try it out later today/early tomorrow.


----------



## raianoat

Yoav said:


> Ok, version 0.7 is up. It should fix the bug raianoat reported.
> 
> Additionally, it now enables the local web configuration (http://localhost:9032). Keep in mind that if you make changes via the web interface, you should NOT click 'Restart' which will overwrite those changes. (Quitting and re-running the pyTivoX is ok though). Don't think most users will need the web interface.. but was asked for it so enabled it.


I tried a couple of videos and it seems to be working. Thanks again! I'll be sure to mention this version on my blog.


----------



## Yoav

Ok I made an 'interface-type' change and bumped up the version to 1.0 (since it seems to be stable enough to tell others to go ahead and use it).

the interface change is a little odd due to apple's behavior:

When you install the app, it will assume you want to run it as a program (serving when it's running, and not serving when you quit). It will have a dock icon and a menu bar, and will generally act the way most programs work. If you close the window with the red X, it will remain running, and you can always pop the window back by clicking on the dock icon.

IF you select 'startup at launch', it will still have an icon/menubar until you restart the application. When you do, it will launch and only show you the little menulet at the top, from which you can open the config window. There will be no dock icon or menubar.

If you un-select 'startup', you'll still need to quit and restart before the dock icon appears again...

Anyways, long blah blah for something that is probably not relevant to most, but figured I'd explain the odd behavior . Just choose whether you want it always running in the background, or whether you prefer to run it when you want to download only, and leave it that way...


Oh yeah.. main point: 1.0 is out...


----------



## bedelman

Yoav -- thanks so much for doing this. I've been wanting to change to using pyTiVo for a while now -- and even more so now that it looks like version 11 of the TiVo software now locks up when I try to pull from a Mac running TiVoDotNet.

This might be obvious for some others -- but if you're still using TiVoDotNet (like I was), you need to stop TiVoDotNet from running before pyTiVoX will work

It does look like the aspect settings may need to be tweaked a tiny bit in ffmpegX. I have a widescreen AVI file that's 640 x 272 and it's cutting of about 10 pixels on the left and right -- although I suppose it could be my HDTV that's doing this as well.


----------



## raianoat

Yoav said:


> Ok I made an 'interface-type' change and bumped up the version to 1.0 (since it seems to be stable enough to tell others to go ahead and use it).
> 
> the interface change is a little odd due to apple's behavior:
> 
> When you install the app, it will assume you want to run it as a program (serving when it's running, and not serving when you quit). It will have a dock icon and a menu bar, and will generally act the way most programs work. If you close the window with the red X, it will remain running, and you can always pop the window back by clicking on the dock icon.
> 
> IF you select 'startup at launch', it will still have an icon/menubar until you restart the application. When you do, it will launch and only show you the little menulet at the top, from which you can open the config window. There will be no dock icon or menubar.
> 
> If you un-select 'startup', you'll still need to quit and restart before the dock icon appears again...
> 
> Anyways, long blah blah for something that is probably not relevant to most, but figured I'd explain the odd behavior . Just choose whether you want it always running in the background, or whether you prefer to run it when you want to download only, and leave it that way...
> 
> Oh yeah.. main point: 1.0 is out...


Thanks again for all your hard work. it really is appreciated!


----------



## gsr1

I downloaded and installed pyTivoX v 1.0.
I added a shared folder containing a bunch of MP4 files, set the type as Video, gave it a shared name, and then clicked restart.
I don't see anything on my Tivo.
Was I supposed to download/install anyting else, like pyTivo, or is pyTivoX all I need?


----------



## fatespawn

intel? ppc? 10.5? 10.4?


----------



## gsr1

Intel, 10.5.5, IMac 2.16GHZ, circa 6/07, Tivo HD
I do have Parallels running - I'm not sure if this is an issue, per earlier in the thread.


----------



## Yoav

gsr1 said:


> Intel, 10.5.5, IMac 2.16GHZ, circa 6/07, Tivo HD
> I do have Parallels running - I'm not sure if this is an issue, per earlier in the thread.


pyTivoX is all you need. Except you've obviously stumbled on a bug .

Questions:
is your tivo on the same subnet as your mac? If so, do you know what the broadcast address for that subnet is?

Can you make sure pyTivo and parallels are both running, and then open up a Terminal.app and type the following commands, and send the full output here?


Code:


route get default
ifconfig -a
ps auxwww  | grep Python

 One other thing: are you running any other copies of pyTivo? or do you have any program running that might be using port 9032?


----------



## gsr1

1. My Tivo and Mac are on the same subnet. I have the Tivo connected via a wireless connection and I see both the Mac and Tivo connected when I examine the DHCP clients table.

2. Both pyTivoX and Parallels are running - I'm still confused as to pyTivo vs pyTivoX, as I only downloaded and installed pyTivoX.

3. Here is the full output:

Last login: Sun Dec 14 14:47:15 on ttys000
GSR1-MAC:~ GSR$ route get default
route to: default
destination: default
mask: default
gateway: 192.168.1.1
interface: en0
flags: <UP,GATEWAY,DONE,STATIC,PRCLONING>
recvpipe sendpipe ssthresh rtt,msec rttvar hopcount mtu expire
0 0 0 0 0 0 1500 0 
GSR1-MAC:~ GSR$ ifconfig -a
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
inet6 fe80::21b:63ff:fe1d:e4fd%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
inet 192.168.1.103 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
ether 00:1b:63:1d:e4:fd 
media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control>) status: active
supported media: autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,flow-control> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control> 1000baseT <full-duplex> 1000baseT <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control> none
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2030
lladdr 00:1b:63:ff:fe:0b:01:f2 
media: autoselect <full-duplex> status: inactive
supported media: autoselect <full-duplex>
en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
ether 00:1b:63:15:05:82 
media: autoselect (<unknown type>) status: inactive
supported media: autoselect
en4: flags=8963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
inet6 fe80::21c:42ff:fe00:8%en4 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x7 
inet 10.211.55.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.211.55.255
ether 00:1c:42:00:00:08 
media: autoselect status: active
supported media: autoselect
en5: flags=8963<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
inet6 fe80::21c:42ff:fe00:9%en5 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x8 
inet 10.37.129.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.37.129.255
ether 00:1c:42:00:00:09 
media: autoselect status: active
supported media: autoselect
GSR1-MAC:~ GSR$ ps auxwww | grep Python
GSR 59535 0.0 0.0 599820 460 s000 R+ 2:47PM 0:00.00 grep Python
GSR 59474 0.0 1.0 113656 21072 ?? Ss 2:41PM 0:01.08 /System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/Resources/Python.app/Contents/MacOS/Python /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wgw/pyTivo.py
GSR1-MAC:~ GSR$


----------



## Yoav

gsr1 said:


> 2. Both pyTivoX and Parallels are running - I'm still confused as to pyTivo vs pyTivoX, as I only downloaded and installed pyTivoX.


Short version: pyTivo is a python program which does the stuff. It requires you configure it and install ffmpeg.
pyTivoX is an application bundle that comes with pyTivo, ffmpeg, and a configurator for pyTivo, and lets you auto-launch it at login. It's aimed at people who don't want to have to bother with building applications or installing fink/darwinports or whatever...

Ok now to the problem we're seeing:
It looks like it's configured correctly to use the right broadcast address (you can look at ~/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf for the beacon value, it should be set to your broadcast address). So this is not an issue with parallel's shadow network getting priority.

So now we get to wonder why your tivo is not seeing pyTivo. One thing to look at is the output in /tmp/pyTivoX.log .. is there anything interesting in there (or just cut/paste the last 100 lines or so here)?


----------



## gsr1

Bare with my - I'm a MAC newbie.
Where do I find the /tmp/pyTivox.log?


----------



## Yoav

gsr1 said:


> Bare with my - I'm a MAC newbie.
> Where do I find the /tmp/pyTivox.log?


Sorry your last response made it seem like you're familiar with the workings 

Ok, open up a Terminal.app program (you can't access /tmp from the Finder).

in the Terminal.app program, type


Code:


 less /tmp/pyTivoX.log

hit 'q' when you're done. or use


Code:


 tail -100 /tmp/pyTivoX.log

to just see the last 100 lines.


----------



## bedelman

Yoav said:


> ...(you can't access /tmp from the Finder)....


Actually, you can -- it's just not obvious. Under the "Go" menu in Finder is a "Go to Folder..." option. Chose that and type in /tmp and hit the "Go" button -- and you'll be taken there

- Bob


----------



## gsr1

Thanks. I tried both ways of getting the /temp file and got the same result. The entire log is just:

INFO: pyTivo: pyTivo is ready.

There aren't actually any spaces after the ":" I put them there to avoid getting the  character.


----------



## bedelman

gsr1 said:


> Thanks. I tried both ways of getting the /temp file and got the same result. The entire log is just:
> 
> INFO: pyTivo: pyTivo is ready.
> 
> There aren't actually any spaces after the ":" I put them there to avoid getting the  character.


Do you have a Shared Directory setup as shown in the pyTiVoX configuration screen? If so, are there any video files in that directory?

If there is an entry, you might also try using the same "Go to Folder" screen to check to see if that directory location is the right one -- or is valid


----------



## gsr1

I have my iTunes..Movies folder set as the shared folder. It does have a bunch of MP4 movies.
I double checked...the folder selected is shared. I changed the folder above it to be shared as well, in case that makes a difference.
I still don't get it to show up.
I have TivoDeskTop On -- I did buy Toast. Does this need to be off? Apparently not, as I just turned it off and it still didn't work. So, I turned TivoDeskTop back on.


----------



## bedelman

Neither Toast or TiVo Desktop for Mac OSX should interfere (I have both and TiVo Desktop is on)

Are these videos from the iTunes Music Store? If so, they're protected with Apple's DRM and nothing other than Apple's software or hardware knows how to unlock them.

- Bob


----------



## gsr1

No - they are not protected.


----------



## bedelman

gsr1 said:


> No - they are not protected.


Thanks -- I'd suggest putting them somewhere else though if you can. Depending on your setup, there can be other protected movies and/or music in the iTunes folder structure. If not, I suppose it's possible for iTunes to also have some of those files in use when iTunes is running. This is all conjecture on my part -- but I'm keeping my pyTiVo movies in a completely separate folder (just like I used to do with TiVoDotNet) and then setting up the share for that folder and don't include the iTunes folder structure at all.

- Bob


----------



## Yoav

It's definitely nothing to do wth security settings.. Otherwise your tivo would at least see the share, but the share may be unable to provide the movies.

From the one line in the log, I'd guess that pytivo isn't running right. It generally outputs a bunch of warnings when it runs (about cheetah and whatnot).

So, my first question:
what happens when you run (in Terminal.app)


Code:


python -V

 If it reports anything other than 2.5.1, then first I'd ask "are you sure you're on 10.5?"

Ok, if it reports 2.5.1, then make sure pyTivoX isn't running (use the Exit button, not the close window button).

then run the following:


Code:


python /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wgw/pyTivo.py

 I'm wondering if that reports anything interesting to stdout..


----------



## gsr1

I'm definitely on 10.5.5. Here is the Terminal output:

GSR1-MAC:~ GSR$ python -V
Python 2.5.1
GSR1-MAC:~ GSR$ python /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wgw/pyTivo.py
INFOyTivoyTivo is ready.

The  above should be ":" followed by "p" that is : p without the space between them


----------



## Yoav

gsr1 said:


> I'm definitely on 10.5.5. Here is the Terminal output:
> 
> GSR1-MAC:~ GSR$ python -V
> Python 2.5.1
> GSR1-MAC:~ GSR$ python /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wgw/pyTivo.py
> INFOyTivoyTivo is ready.
> 
> The  above should be ":" followed by "p" that is : p without the space between them


Hmm.. (btw, if you want it not to replace the smilies, highlight the chunk and select the 'code' tags from the menu (it looks like a big # )).

Ok, so it's the right version of python, and the right code base. So now the only thing left to wonder about is the settings of your pyTivo.conf... so can you run



Code:


cat ~/Library/Application\ Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf

and paste the output here? I must say this is strange


----------



## gsr1

Okay. I decided to add a different share folder and put on the desktop, in a folder called tivo, just like in your screenshot. It didn't make a difference.
I then figured, maybe I should restart my Tivo, so went ahead and restarted it.
When it came back up, I went to the Now Playing and saw both shared folders, and saw the movies within the folders!
I am now in the process of downloading a movie onto the Tivo. I expect it to work and will let you know tomorrow night.
It looks like all I needed to do was to restart the Tivo, for whatever reason.
I appreciate your help (and Bob's). Hopefully this thread will help others.


----------



## Yoav

gsr1 said:


> Okay. I decided to add a different share folder and put on the desktop, in a folder called tivo, just like in your screenshot. It didn't make a difference.
> I then figured, maybe I should restart my Tivo, so went ahead and restarted it.
> When it came back up, I went to the Now Playing and saw both shared folders, and saw the movies within the folders!
> I am now in the process of downloading a movie onto the Tivo. I expect it to work and will let you know tomorrow night.
> It looks like all I needed to do was to restart the Tivo, for whatever reason.
> I appreciate your help (and Bob's). Hopefully this thread will help others.


Wow. Well, glad it's working now...
I guess next time I get a similar question my first answer will be 'reboot!' 

By the way you don't need to wait for the whole movie to download. You can generally view it as you're downloading (although if your download is slow, it will end up stopping a lot).

Thanks for your patience...


----------



## gsr1

It worked great - the movie downloaded to my Tivo and looks great!
Thanks again for your help, and thanks for the program!


----------



## ciscokidinsf

I'm going to try it. I actually had NOT updated to 10.5 because TivoDotNet only ran in 10.4. But as Bob said, the latest TivoHD update killed it. 

A question, will it work if my video directory is on a drive mounted via SMB? I have my videos in my Network Attached Storage. I don't have space in my main HD to do it. I need to know otherwise I'll have to stick with TDN working on the Series 2


----------



## westside_guy

ciscokidinsf said:


> A question, will it work if my video directory is on a drive mounted via SMB? I have my videos in my Network Attached Storage. I don't have space in my main HD to do it. I need to know otherwise I'll have to stick with TDN working on the Series 2


With pyTivo I've successfully shared videos from a network drive mounted with afp, so I'd think it really shouldn't matter.


----------



## bedelman

ciscokidinsf said:


> I'm going to try it. I actually had NOT updated to 10.5 because TivoDotNet only ran in 10.4. But as Bob said, the latest TivoHD update killed it.


That's odd because I had TDN running on at least three different machines all using Leopard -- but everything is now switched over to pyTiVoX now...


----------



## raianoat

ciscokidinsf said:


> I'm going to try it. I actually had NOT updated to 10.5 because TivoDotNet only ran in 10.4. But as Bob said, the latest TivoHD update killed it.
> 
> A question, will it work if my video directory is on a drive mounted via SMB? I have my videos in my Network Attached Storage. I don't have space in my main HD to do it. I need to know otherwise I'll have to stick with TDN working on the Series 2


I have all of my vids stored on a SMB NAS and it works great.


----------



## norbertsf

THIS ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


Norbert


----------



## norbertsf

Ok, maybe spoke too soon.

First observations:

Pros:
1. Great! I can have content on an external drive and it is recognized!
2. I can organize content into folders!!! 

1. Con so far:

The Aspect button DOES NOT WORK.
I tried the same movie via Tivo desktop (widescreen DVD RIP) and the Aspect button allows all 3 options (Panel, Zoom, Full).
With pyTivoX, I am stuck at Zoom (on a 4:3 TV)
Is there a fix for this?

Is this a pyTivo problem (will check online)?

Norbert


----------



## wmcbrine

The aspect button stops working when the TiVo thinks that aspect ratio of the program matches that of the screen. So, it thinks that either both are 16:9, or both are 4:3. To know which, I'd have to know what model of TiVo you're talking about, and how it's set under Settings > Video > TV Aspect Ratio.

And no, this isn't pyTivoX-specific, so we should probably continue this elsewhere. (I am however not ready to call it "a pyTivo problem" because we first have to establish that it's a problem.)


----------



## norbertsf

wmcbrine said:


> ....I'd have to know what model of TiVo you're talking about, and how it's set under Settings > Video > TV Aspect Ratio.


The Tivo is a S3.
Video settings are set to "4:3 Classic Screen(4:3 only)"
(it's a 4:3 TV)



> And no, this isn't pyTivoX-specific, so we should probably continue this elsewhere. (I am however not ready to call it "a pyTivo problem" because we first have to establish that it's a problem.)


It's specific in this case because it's not happening in any other situation. I have no other "Aspect" issues and I am using no other PC->Tivo app (other than Tivo Desktp for OSX and "Aspect" works fine there)

I've installed pyTivoX because of the simple set-up, and the Tivo/pyTivoX interaction seems to be raising the issue.

If there is a Tivo S3 setting that would resolve this please let me (us) know.
If I have to adjust pyTivo settings ... then it defeats the purpose of pyTivoX (for me--simple set-up).

Thanks,
Norbert


----------



## norbertsf

hmmm....

I tested some other widescreen .avi, .divx, and mpeg files, and those work fine with the aspect button.

Not sure why this particular movie is forced in to getting squeezed...

...so NOT a pyTivoX problem....

Thanks for the great Application!

Norbert


----------



## tlrowley

This is really a cool program. I've been able to get it up and running with very little effort - just the type of program I like  Kudos to the developer.

I'm getting a little confused about the settings that I should be using in my pytivo.conf file. If I'm using this on a Series 3, do I need to override the default configuration? If I leave the pytivo.conf file alone (basically empty) will I get the best possible transcoding? I have a fair amount of processing power available, so increasing the bitrates shouldn't be a problem.

The reason I was wondering about changing from the default levels is that I transferred a 720p mkv to the Series 3 and it was a bit choppy. What should I be tweaking to eliminate that problem?

Thanks for any pointers.


----------



## diphosphine

I am having a problem getting pyTivoX to work. I downloaded the most recent version of pyTivoX and dragged the application to my applications folder. I established a shared directory with both .mov and .mp4 movies in it. I clicked the "Restart" button in pyTivoX. I find the shared folder on the Tivo and all of the movies are in it. However, when I try to play any of the movies I immediately get a message saying that "Transferring prohibited by the copyright holder" even for movies that I created myself. On my mac, a message always simultaneously pops up that says "The application ffmpeg has quit unexpectedly."

I have a Mac G4 Dual 1.25 GHz running 10.5.6 and a TivoHD. Does anybody have an idea of what the problem might be? Is there something else I should have done?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Yoav

tlrowley said:


> I'm getting a little confused about the settings that I should be using in my pytivo.conf file. If I'm using this on a Series 3, do I need to override the default configuration?


I believe the default setup is supposed to work on HDTVs fine. I'll let a developer jump in and comment though (I just wrote the front-end.. not the pyTivo script).

A quick heads-up though. If you change any of the settings (the easiest way is to connect to http://localhost:9032/ ), do not use the 'restart' button. (The restart button overwrites the config file and restarts the program). Just exit and run the program when you need a restart...


----------



## Yoav

diphosphine said:


> I have a Mac G4 Dual 1.25 GHz running 10.5.6 and a TivoHD. Does anybody have an idea of what the problem might be? Is there something else I should have done?


It sounds like ffmpeg is crashing when trying to transcode the files to mpeg-2 streams for your tivo. I don't have a powerPC mac to test with, but it's possible that I failed to build ffmpeg correctly for it... Can you do me a favor and open up a Terminal.app and run



Code:


tail -20 /tmp/pyTivoX.log
/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg

and then cut/paste the output here?


----------



## diphosphine

Yoav said:


> It sounds like ffmpeg is crashing when trying to transcode the files to mpeg-2 streams for your tivo. I don't have a powerPC mac to test with, but it's possible that I failed to build ffmpeg correctly for it... Can you do me a favor and open up a Terminal.app and run
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tail -20 /tmp/pyTivoX.log
> /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg
> 
> and then cut/paste the output here?


Okay, here's the output, I think (I'm new to terminal and to posting!):

tail -20 /tmp/pyTivoX.log
INFOyTivoyTivo is ready.
/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wgw/Cheetah/Compiler.py:1508: UserWarning: 
You don't have the C version of NameMapper installed! I'm disabling Cheetah's useStackFrames option as it is painfully slow with the Python version of NameMapper. You should get a copy of Cheetah with the compiled C version of NameMapper.
"\nYou don't have the C version of NameMapper installed! "
10.0.1.197 - - [10/Jan/2009 22:28:58] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
10.0.1.197 - - [10/Jan/2009 22:29:25] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
10.0.1.197 - - [10/Jan/2009 22:29:55] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
10.0.1.197 - - [10/Jan/2009 22:29:58] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 404 -
10.0.1.197 - - [10/Jan/2009 22:29:58] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=pyTivo%20Share&SortOrder=Title&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
10.0.1.197 - - [10/Jan/2009 22:30:01] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 404 -
10.0.1.197 - - [10/Jan/2009 22:30:02] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=pyTivo%20Share&SortOrder=Title&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FpyTivo%2520Share%2FCoca%2520Cola.mov&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
10.0.1.197 - - [10/Jan/2009 22:30:02] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=pyTivo%20Share&File=%2FCoca%20Cola.mov HTTP/1.1" 200 -
10.0.1.197 - - [10/Jan/2009 22:30:04] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 404 -
10.0.1.197 - - [10/Jan/2009 22:30:04] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=pyTivo%20Share&SortOrder=Title&ItemCount=8&AnchorItem=%2FpyTivo%2520Share%2FCoca%2520Cola.mov&AnchorOffset=-2&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
10.0.1.197 - - [10/Jan/2009 22:30:07] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg[Joe-Casalnuovos-Computer:~] jacasalnuovo% /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg


----------



## Yoav

diphosphine said:


> Okay, here's the output, I think (I'm new to terminal and to posting!):


I see the output of the first command (looks like pyTivo is running fine). I do not see the output of the second command though...

Make sure you hit return after typing it in... it should look something like:


Code:


/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg
FFmpeg version SVN-r16163, Copyright (c) 2000-2008 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --arch=i386 --disable-vhook --disable-shared --enable-static --enable-pthreads --disable-mmx --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --enable-swscale --extra-cflags=-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264 --extra-ldflags=-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/
  libavutil     49.12. 0 / 49.12. 0
  libavcodec    52. 6. 3 / 52. 6. 3
  libavformat   52.23. 1 / 52.23. 1
  libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
  libswscale     0. 6. 1 /  0. 6. 1
  built on Dec 15 2008 22:59:00, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)
At least one output file must be specified


----------



## diphosphine

Yoav said:


> I see the output of the first command (looks like pyTivo is running fine). I do not see the output of the second command though...
> 
> Make sure you hit return after typing it in... it should look something like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg
> FFmpeg version SVN-r16163, Copyright (c) 2000-2008 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
> configuration: --arch=i386 --disable-vhook --disable-shared --enable-static --enable-pthreads --disable-mmx --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --enable-swscale --extra-cflags=-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264 --extra-ldflags=-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/
> libavutil     49.12. 0 / 49.12. 0
> libavcodec    52. 6. 3 / 52. 6. 3
> libavformat   52.23. 1 / 52.23. 1
> libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
> libswscale     0. 6. 1 /  0. 6. 1
> built on Dec 15 2008 22:59:00, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)
> At least one output file must be specified


Well, I may have handled entering the two commands in terminal originally in that I copied and pasted both commands (not realizing it was two) into terminal and that's the output I received. I just ran the second command by itself and this is what I got:

[Joe-Casalnuovos-Computer:~] jacasalnuovo% /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg
Illegal instruction
[Joe-Casalnuovos-Computer:~] jacasalnuovo%

At the same time I got he window that I had seen previously that said "The application ffmpeg quit unexpectedly." I then tried again and got the same result.


----------



## Yoav

diphosphine said:


> [Joe-Casalnuovos-Computer:~] jacasalnuovo% /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg
> Illegal instruction
> [Joe-Casalnuovos-Computer:~] jacasalnuovo%


Ok well, the good news is we know why it's breaking (ffmpeg is crashing on powerPC). The bad news is I'm not sure why, and I don't have a powerPC machine to toy with .

Let me see if I can figure out what went wrong with the powerPC build...
Thanks for being patient with this


----------



## diphosphine

Yoav said:


> Ok well, the good news is we know why it's breaking (ffmpeg is crashing on powerPC). The bad news is I'm not sure why, and I don't have a powerPC machine to toy with .
> 
> Let me see if I can figure out what went wrong with the powerPC build...
> Thanks for being patient with this


Wow! You're helping ME and thanking me for being patient?! You're some kind of nice guy!  Whether you get if figured out or not thanks very much for your help and your prompt replies.


----------



## wmcbrine

Perhaps your ffmpeg is built for G5 only? I'll try it on my G4 tomorrow.

And yeah, pyTivo works fine with both HD and SD units with the default config. (There _are_ tweaks you could make, but to discuss that is a whole long thread in itself...)


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> Perhaps your ffmpeg is built for G5 only? I'll try it on my G4 tomorrow.
> 
> And yeah, pyTivo works fine with both HD and SD units with the default config. (There _are_ tweaks you could make, but to discuss that is a whole long thread in itself...)


Yes it is  (It's being fixed as we speak... just takes a while to build ... Was gonna post after I had something.. but yeah..
Look for the 1.1b1 build in about 30 mins.... It has a new build of ffmpeg that should work on G4 processors, and the latest updates to pyTivo from wmcbrine and wgw... I haven't tested anything though -- so you may be stepping on a bunch of bugs...


----------



## Yoav

Ok took a little longer than I expected, but try downloading version 1.1b1, and tell me if it's working for you...


----------



## gu014

Hello,
I shared some of HD files from my camcorder and when the transfer goes through it just hangs on a black screen.

Is pytivox compatible with HD files?

I used 'mac2tivo' from toast 10 and it transfers and plays just fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## Yoav

gu014 said:


> Hello,
> I shared some of HD files from my camcorder and when the transfer goes through it just hangs on a black screen.
> 
> Is pytivox compatible with HD files?
> 
> I used 'mac2tivo' from toast 10 and it transfers and plays just fine.
> 
> Any ideas?


Do you know what format your camcorder records in? AVCHD? Do you have a sample file I can test with?

It *should* work, but obviously it isn't.


----------



## gu014

Thank you for your reply!

Yes, the camcorder records in AVCHD(Canon HF100).

I'm not sure if it matters, but the files were imported using iMovie.

Here is a file:
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=7d753b9c701fb100d2db6fb9a8902bda


----------



## Yoav

gu014 said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Yes, the camcorder records in AVCHD(Canon HF100).
> 
> I'm not sure if it matters, but the files were imported using iMovie.
> 
> Here is a file:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=7d753b9c701fb100d2db6fb9a8902bda


Ok ffmpeg is unhappy with the file (it says swScaler: Unknown format is not supported as input pixel format). I'll see if I can figure out what needs to be done...


----------



## Yoav

gu014 said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Yes, the camcorder records in AVCHD(Canon HF100).
> 
> I'm not sure if it matters, but the files were imported using iMovie.
> 
> Here is a file:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=7d753b9c701fb100d2db6fb9a8902bda


Ok, the file isn't an avchd file (h.264). It is a quicktime Apple Intermediate Codec file. It sounds like iMovie converted it to a different format before saving it. I'm trying to see if I can find out what is required to make ffmpeg accept that as input, but in the meanwhile, is it possible for you to use a different output format from iMovie?

Update: There's very little info out there, but from what i can tell, ffmpeg does not (yet?) read AIC codec files. So the short version is: it can't use your movies.

On the other hand, the movie you have was generated from an original file that ffmpeg CAN read (avchd work in ffmpeg.. it's just the intermediate AIC file that iMovie generates to work with that ffmpeg can't). So either tell iMovie to export the file to a different format (h.264, or mpeg-2, or anything really), or don't use iMovie at all and just copy the original AVCHD files out...


----------



## diphosphine

Yoav said:


> Ok took a little longer than I expected, but try downloading version 1.1b1, and tell me if it's working for you...


I've tried the new version on my G4 Mac and it is working. ffmpeg is no longer quitting on me. I've been able to transfer .mp4, .wmv, .mpg and some .mov files. I have had some trouble with a couple of small .mov files that I had made in iMovie. They don't seem to transfer at all. On the other hand, a larger .mov file that I created in iMovie transfers well although it seems to be slower than other formats. I expect the latter issue is partly tied to my older system, but I'm wondering why the smaller movies didn't transfer. I'll try out more files later and let you know if I come across any bugs.

Thanks so much for your work on this. It's fantastic!


----------



## Ladd Morse

diphosphine said:


> I am having a problem getting pyTivoX to work. I downloaded the most recent version of pyTivoX and dragged the application to my applications folder. I established a shared directory with both .mov and .mp4 movies in it. I clicked the "Restart" button in pyTivoX. I find the shared folder on the Tivo and all of the movies are in it. However, when I try to play any of the movies I immediately get a message saying that "Transferring prohibited by the copyright holder" even for movies that I created myself. On my mac, a message always simultaneously pops up that says "The application ffmpeg has quit unexpectedly."
> 
> I have a Mac G4 Dual 1.25 GHz running 10.5.6 and a TivoHD. Does anybody have an idea of what the problem might be? Is there something else I should have done?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I have the exact same machine running the exact same Mac OS X running the exact same pyTiVoX *AND* I have the exact same "Transferring prohibited by the copyright holder" error and the exact same "The application ffmpeg has quit unexpectedly" error.

Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Yoav

Ladd Morse said:


> I have the exact same machine running the exact same Mac OS X running the exact same pyTiVoX *AND* I have the exact same "Transferring prohibited by the copyright holder" error and the exact same "The application ffmpeg has quit unexpectedly" error.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not!


Did you try the exact same solution of downloading the beta and using it instead?


----------



## kas25

I just installed this and have to say the installation process and set up is great. Within minutes I could see all my home movies listed on my tivo. Started a transfer and the blue light went on. Tried to start watching and it said to wait. Waited several minutes and i still can't watch. One other show is taping on my S3. I didn't get an error upon transferring but I'm afraid its hangin or transfering very slowly if at all. Not other transfer issues in the past. Thanks.


----------



## Yoav

kas25 said:


> I just installed this and have to say the installation process and set up is great. Within minutes I could see all my home movies listed on my tivo. Started a transfer and the blue light went on. Tried to start watching and it said to wait. Waited several minutes and i still can't watch. One other show is taping on my S3. I didn't get an error upon transferring but I'm afraid its hangin or transfering very slowly if at all. Not other transfer issues in the past. Thanks.


Is your computer reporting any errors? Another show taping shouldn't have an effect. If you go back to your computer, open up a Terminal.app, and run


Code:


 tail -20 /tmp/pyTivoX.log

What does it say? Also, do you know what format your movies are in? And what kind of mac are you using?

The blue light generally indicates that the transfer is working, so I'd guess either the transfer is very slow, or the re-encoding is generating bad data. Do you see the movie in your Now Playing list?


----------



## kas25

Yoav said:


> Is your computer reporting any errors? Another show taping shouldn't have an effect. If you go back to your computer, open up a Terminal.app, and run
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tail -20 /tmp/pyTivoX.log
> 
> What does it say? Also, do you know what format your movies are in? And what kind of mac are you using?
> 
> The blue light generally indicates that the transfer is working, so I'd guess either the transfer is very slow, or the re-encoding is generating bad data. Do you see the movie in your Now Playing list?


The movie is in Mpeg 4 format and plays fine on my apple tv. I did see the movie in now playing but it went away and the blue light went off so I assume it failed. I am running an I Mac with Leopard which is a few years old but i do plenty of Handbrake/Visual Hub conversions which aren't exceedingly slow. I'll check the computer error log tonight but any other thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Yoav

a heads up to those who like helping to test out code:

The latest beta (you'll have to manually download it) adds support for streaming (using streambaby). If you're bold/brave and have an S3 or TivoHD, can you try it out please (the streams will be under Music, Photos, Showcases).
Need to know if things are broken before I push it out on the unwashed masses...

Be sure to hit the 'restart' button once you make a change in terms of what service you want to run


----------



## tlrowley

So very cool - I tried playing around with streambaby earlier today, but I'm in the midst of a migraine, and it wasn't going very well. I downloaded the newest pyTivoX and was streaming in minutes.

So very, very cool - thanks.


----------



## Yoav

tlrowley said:


> So very cool - I tried playing around with streambaby earlier today, but I'm in the midst of a migraine, and it wasn't going very well. I downloaded the newest pyTivoX and was streaming in minutes.
> 
> So very, very cool - thanks.


You're welcome, glad to make life easy for people, but you should thank the pytivo and streambaby devs.. they did the hard part


----------



## Ladd Morse

Yoav said:


> Did you try the exact same solution of downloading the beta and using it instead?


Yes, I did and it works fine now. No more ffmpeg quitting.


----------



## herbman

Yoav said:


> a heads up to those who like helping to test out code:
> 
> The latest beta (you'll have to manually download it) adds support for streaming (using streambaby). If you're bold/brave and have an S3 or TivoHD, can you try it out please (the streams will be under Music, Photos, Showcases).
> Need to know if things are broken before I push it out on the unwashed masses...
> 
> Be sure to hit the 'restart' button once you make a change in terms of what service you want to run


Hi there, I'm trying out the beta (great work so far!). The pytivo portion still works (I get my movies folder link in now showing), but nothing new is showing up under music, photos, and showcases. Nothing is firewalled as far as I know, and I have home network applications enabled. How should I begin to diagnose?

Thanks!

**Edit** I see the problem, in /tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/unwiredappeal/tivo/streambaby/StreamBabyMain

Any ideas? FWIW, I have this installed in a subfolder to /Applications.

**Edit 2** I was able to manually start the distributed streambaby by opening a shell to the streambaby dir underneath the pyTivoX.app tree, moving the streambaby.ini to streambaby.ini.dist, and creating a symlink to the version in ~/Application Support/pyTivoX. This enabled the start, with no issue with the classpath working. Perhaps something in pyTivoX has a small bug in instantiating the java class for streambaby?

Unfortunately, while it's now starting without a JVM error, it's still not working. It's just hanging on "Initializing..."

**Edit 3** OK, so the path was causing the issue, because it had a colon in it (which is acceptable under mac os X). I tried running the streambaby shell script from the Application Support/pyTivoX dir and got the same error I saw earlier. I moved back to vanilla /Applications, nuked the prefs just in case, restarted and now it is starting both daemons.

Sadly, same as above.. hung on Initializing..


----------



## Yoav

herbman said:


> **Edit 3** OK, so the path was causing the issue, because it had a colon in it (which is acceptable under mac os X). I tried running the streambaby shell script from the Application Support/pyTivoX dir and got the same error I saw earlier. I moved back to vanilla /Applications, nuked the prefs just in case, restarted and now it is starting both daemons.


Ermm, be careful. A colon is not 'acceptable' under MacOS (for certain definition of acceptable). a colon is similar to a slash, in that it is a directory component seperator...

I dunno *why* they made the decision to use colons.. I'm sure they had some reason, but it's caused no end of headaches... Can you try putting it in a location without a colon?


----------



## herbman

Yoav said:


> Ermm, be careful. A colon is not 'acceptable' under MacOS (for certain definition of acceptable). a colon is similar to a slash, in that it is a directory component seperator...
> 
> I dunno *why* they made the decision to use colons.. I'm sure they had some reason, but it's caused no end of headaches... Can you try putting it in a location without a colon?


Yeah, this was an "Audio/Video" dir I had underneath the /Applications in the Finder GUI. It translated to a colon in the shell. I moved back to regular /Applications and it worked. After that it was all about issues with streambaby, which I've been posting in that thread. I made the change that he talked about (the not autodeleting previews thing) and so as long as I never click 'Restart' in your app it won't overwrite that file, right?


----------



## bedelman

To contribute about the use of a colon...

Colon was the separator used in the Mac OS before OSX -- it goes back to the implementation of HFS (Hierarchical File System) which began back in version 4 of the operating system if I recall correctly (about 1989)


----------



## herbman

I was aware of that. I honestly didn't put it in myself, it was what the Finder did to the path. This seems like a JDK bug if anything.


----------



## Yoav

herbman said:


> Yeah, this was an "Audio/Video" dir I had underneath the /Applications in the Finder GUI. It translated to a colon in the shell. I moved back to regular /Applications and it worked. After that it was all about issues with streambaby, which I've been posting in that thread. I made the change that he talked about (the not autodeleting previews thing) and so as long as I never click 'Restart' in your app it won't overwrite that file, right?


That is correct. Restart will re-write the config file. Otherwise, nothing else will. The newest beta (1.1b4) fixes the 'autodelete' bug too btw...


----------



## herbman

Yoav said:


> That is correct. Restart will re-write the config file. Otherwise, nothing else will. The newest beta (1.1b4) fixes the 'autodelete' bug too btw...


Great. I'll try it out when I get home. Any other updates?


----------



## Yoav

herbman said:


> Great. I'll try it out when I get home. Any other updates?


the shared libraries should work with this update, although kearygriffin is probably going to post a new release of his code, after which I'll integrate it and put up another beta..


----------



## kearygriffin

Yoav said:


> the shared libraries should work with this update, although kearygriffin is probably going to post a new release of his code, after which I'll integrate it and put up another beta..


And I actually just made the autodelete code a little smarter so it won't fail on recursive symlinks, and also should be faster/use less memory in general. (It was brain-dead in many many ways... ;-) The new version should be up tonight.


----------



## Yoav

kearygriffin said:


> And I actually just made the autodelete code a little smarter so it won't fail on recursive symlinks, and also should be faster/use less memory in general. (It was brain-dead in many many ways... ;-) The new version should be up tonight.


So can I re-enable autodelete in the next release?


----------



## kearygriffin

Yoav said:


> So can I re-enable autodelete in the next release?


I believe so, but I'll let herbman be the final judge of whether or not my fixes work ;-)


----------



## pkscout

I like the addition of the option to stream and/or have stuff in the Now Playing list. I wonder if there would be value in being able to assign a specific share as streamed versus in Now Playing (or both) rather than having it a global setting. I have some shares that make sense as folders in Now Playing and a couple that really make more sense as streaming.


----------



## Yoav

pkscout said:


> I like the addition of the option to stream and/or have stuff in the Now Playing list. I wonder if there would be value in being able to assign a specific share as streamed versus in Now Playing (or both) rather than having it a global setting. I have some shares that make sense as folders in Now Playing and a couple that really make more sense as streaming.


Hmm.. I guess I can add a type called 'video - stream' , 'video -download' , and 'video both'.. or.. ermm.. trying to figure how to do this while keeping the interface basic and simple..

Edit: Ok, just added video:stream, videoytivo (and the old video setting will apply to both). Not sure it's a good idea yet... but we'll see -- can always back the changes out if people seem confused... Trying to keep this program *VERY simple*. If you generally want to play with more advanced values, you may want to edit the files in
~/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/
and avoid hitting the 'restart' button (that overwrites them).


----------



## luvmytivo

Geez,
It seems I'm jumping back into the SA TiVo world at the right time - the availability of these features on MacOS is very nice, and you've done a great job simplifying and implementing them. Hat tip to you my good man.


----------



## Yoav

Ok, the next beta is up, with the latest streambaby code, some new icons for the buttons, and the ability to select videos that are only streamed or only downloaded... Bug reports appreciated...


----------



## pkscout

Yoav said:


> Ok, the next beta is up, with the latest streambaby code, some new icons for the buttons, and the ability to select videos that are only streamed or only downloaded... Bug reports appreciated...


It's working well for me. And I like the selection drop down. I agree that you need to keep it simple, and I think you found a good balance by setting a default that is easy for a beginning user.

I also like the APPLY button instead of RESTART. I know RESTART is technically right, but APPLY makes me feel like the program actually saved my changes.

Did you change something with the network detection stuff? Before this beta I used to have to restart pyTiVoX a couple of times before the shares would show up in the NP list. Now it seems to work consistently on the first restart.


----------



## herbman

kearygriffin said:


> I believe so, but I'll let herbman be the final judge of whether or not my fixes work ;-)


Works for me! Also, love the new log format.


----------



## Sevenfeet

bedelman said:


> To contribute about the use of a colon...
> 
> Colon was the separator used in the Mac OS before OSX -- it goes back to the implementation of HFS (Hierarchical File System) which began back in version 4 of the operating system if I recall correctly (about 1989)


More like version 3 of the OS, circa 1986. System 3.2 was the first stable HFS release back then...it was widely used in my Mac lab in college.


----------



## Sevenfeet

Yoav said:


> Ok, the next beta is up, with the latest streambaby code, some new icons for the buttons, and the ability to select videos that are only streamed or only downloaded... Bug reports appreciated...


OK, that was my first dumb question in that did pyTivoX come with streambaby or was it expecting to already by in the Applications folder. I think you're telling is that it's baked in, especially since I have it working now on my G4 Leopard Server.

Unfortunately, a dual-G4 450 Mhz Mac makes a really slow transcoding machine. A test MKV video I ripped does stream correctly but the Mac can't keep up with it in real time. 

Still waiting for Apple to upgrade the Mac Mini so I can buy a new cheap server....


----------



## Yoav

pkscout said:


> Did you change something with the network detection stuff? Before this beta I used to have to restart pyTiVoX a couple of times before the shares would show up in the NP list. Now it seems to work consistently on the first restart.


Nope, nothing changed in the network detection stuff. Not really sure why it's consistently working (also, not really sure why it didn't work before...)


----------



## Yoav

Sevenfeet said:


> OK, that was my first dumb question in that did pyTivoX come with streambaby or was it expecting to already by in the Applications folder. I think you're telling is that it's baked in, especially since I have it working now on my G4 Leopard Server.
> 
> Unfortunately, a dual-G4 450 Mhz Mac makes a really slow transcoding machine. A test MKV video I ripped does stream correctly but the Mac can't keep up with it in real time.
> 
> Still waiting for Apple to upgrade the Mac Mini so I can buy a new cheap server....


Yep it's built-in (the main selling point of pyTivoX is that it's trivial for people to use. Just download, install, and run).

That said, if transcoding is very slow, may I suggest you use the pytivo mode instead? (check under now playing). While it won't let you fast forward into sections you haven't downloaded yet, it will not skip due to slow conversions -- it will just take longer to download if the conversion is going slowly...


----------



## gu014

Hello,

I have some dvdrips on my mac. I play them on the mac and the audio/video is perfectly in sync.

When i watch them on the tivo using pytivox the audio is out of sync by about 1.5 seconds.

Any ideas?


----------



## Yoav

gu014 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have some dvdrips on my mac. I play them on the mac and the audio/video is perfectly in sync.
> 
> When i watch them on the tivo using pytivox the audio is out of sync by about 1.5 seconds.
> 
> Any ideas?


Well, it sounds like it might be an issue with the underlying 'pytivo' server, but before we go any further, can you elaborate a little more:
1) what kind of mac
2) what format did you rip it to? mkv? mp4? vob? avi? other?
3) Do you know what video encoding was used? (h.264? xvid? mpeg-2?) at what bitrate?
4) Do you know what audio encoding? (ac-3? mp3? aac?) bitrate? was it variable?
5) are you using the streambaby option in the beta? (under showcases) or the pytivo (under now playing..) to access the movie...
6) When you play it on your mac, what tool do you use...?

(often when files are 'converted' around, audio/video sync issues can happen -- pytivo has to convert your rip to a valid mpeg-2 that tivo accepts, so the conversion might be a problem... but some more info would help first. This may just be an encoding that ffmpeg does not work well with for converting...)

I did a quick perusal of the pytivo boards for similar problems, and found many similar queries:
 pytivo support boards. Mostly it sounds like some formats are problematic for ffmpeg (the underlying converter).


----------



## Sevenfeet

Yoav said:


> Yep it's built-in (the main selling point of pyTivoX is that it's trivial for people to use. Just download, install, and run).
> 
> That said, if transcoding is very slow, may I suggest you use the pytivo mode instead? (check under now playing). While it won't let you fast forward into sections you haven't downloaded yet, it will not skip due to slow conversions -- it will just take longer to download if the conversion is going slowly...


pytivo does transcoding on the fly from the Now Playing list? I have to try that!


----------



## Yoav

Sevenfeet said:


> pytivo does transcoding on the fly from the Now Playing list? I have to try that!


Ermm, it does transcoding on-the-fly from your media folder and downloads to the now playing list (so is that a yes or no to your question?).

If you want something that transcodes on the fly from your now playing list to your media folder, that's what iTiVo is for...


----------



## gu014

Yoav said:


> Well, it sounds like it might be an issue with the underlying 'pytivo' server, but before we go any further, can you elaborate a little more:
> 1) what kind of mac
> 2) what format did you rip it to? mkv? mp4? vob? avi? other?
> 3) Do you know what video encoding was used? (h.264? xvid? mpeg-2?) at what bitrate?
> 4) Do you know what audio encoding? (ac-3? mp3? aac?) bitrate? was it variable?
> 5) are you using the streambaby option in the beta? (under showcases) or the pytivo (under now playing..) to access the movie...
> 6) When you play it on your mac, what tool do you use...?
> 
> (often when files are 'converted' around, audio/video sync issues can happen -- pytivo has to convert your rip to a valid mpeg-2 that tivo accepts, so the conversion might be a problem... but some more info would help first. This may just be an encoding that ffmpeg does not work well with for converting...)
> 
> I did a quick perusal of the pytivo boards for similar problems, and found many similar queries:
> pytivo support boards. Mostly it sounds like some formats are problematic for ffmpeg (the underlying converter).


Thank you for your response - Here are the answers:
1 - i am using an intel imac(2.2ghz, 4gb ram)
2 - .avi
3,4 - The audio/video specs:

AUDiO......[ MP3 48000Hz 112 kb/s CBR (2 chnls) * * * * * * * *
LANGUAGE...[ English * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
ViDEO......[ 757 kbps XviD 23.976 FPS * * * * * * * * * * * * *
Q. FRAME...[ 0.177 bits*pixel * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
RESOLUTiON.[ 664 x 268 * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
DAR........[ 2.478 (57:23) * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **
SUBS.......[ None * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
FiLES......[ 1 * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
SiZE.......[ 701 MB * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
SOURCE.....[ DVD

5 - I am using pytivo under 'now playing' 
6 - It plays perfectly using quicktime and vlc on my imac

Hopefully this is helpful!


----------



## designbot

God bless you, sir. I spent forever trying to get pyTivo running, with no luck. This will save me so much time transcoding files in VisualHub.

Great work! :up:

The only issue I've noticed is that AAC audio files don't play correctly, but TiVo Desktop has the same problem.

Thank you!


----------



## gu014

Is there a way to stream widescreen content as is and not have it stretch to go full screen.

When i use mac2tivo it streams widescreen content as is.

Sorry, for the elementary terminology. I am not incredible familiar with aspect ratios and such.


----------



## Yoav

gu014 said:


> Is there a way to stream widescreen content as is and not have it stretch to go full screen.
> 
> When i use mac2tivo it streams widescreen content as is.
> 
> Sorry, for the elementary terminology. I am not incredible familiar with aspect ratios and such.


Hi gu, I'm still trying to figure out an answer to your audio delay question, I haven't found anything useful, but I'm really not that familiar with pytivo... hoping someone else (like wmcbrine) might have a lead..

As for the widescreen, if your file has the correct aspect ratio setting, pyTivo is supposed to correctly scale the film (i.e. you're not supposed to get stretching). I believe it just accepts the setting you have on your tivo (16:9 or 4:3). Are you seeing this with all files ?


----------



## gu014

Yoav said:


> Hi gu, I'm still trying to figure out an answer to your audio delay question, I haven't found anything useful, but I'm really not that familiar with pytivo... hoping someone else (like wmcbrine) might have a lead..
> 
> As for the widescreen, if your file has the correct aspect ratio setting, pyTivo is supposed to correctly scale the film (i.e. you're not supposed to get stretching). I believe it just accepts the setting you have on your tivo (16:9 or 4:3). Are you seeing this with all files ?


Yes, I receive stretching on all of my files. I play them on the imac using quicktime or vlc, stream using mac2tivo and the there is no stretching.

I am using pytivoX by the way. I might have said pytivo prior.
Is there some sort of configuration I can change?


----------



## Yoav

gu014 said:


> Yes, I receive stretching on all of my files. I play them on the imac using quicktime or vlc, stream using mac2tivo and the there is no stretching.
> 
> I am using pytivoX by the way. I might have said pytivo prior.
> Is there some sort of configuration I can change?


pyTivoX is just a pretty front-end to pyTivo. All the hard work is done underneath in pyTivo . The associated config file is stored in <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf

It may well be that you need to edit this file (if you do, do not hit the 'apply/restart' button on pyTivoX or it will overwrite the file). There's a whole slew of things you can play with, all  documented here .

Another way (instead of manually editting the file) is to connect to
http://localhost:9032/ and click on 'web configuration' (again, do not hit restart/accept in pyTivoX or it will undo your changes).

I'm curious if you're also seeing these problems with other format files, like mp4's or mkv's or anything you got from a different source? I'm thinking your DVD rips might be making ffmpeg unhappy...


----------



## gu014

Yoav said:


> pyTivoX is just a pretty front-end to pyTivo. All the hard work is done underneath in pyTivo . The associated config file is stored in <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf
> 
> It may well be that you need to edit this file (if you do, do not hit the 'apply/restart' button on pyTivoX or it will overwrite the file). There's a whole slew of things you can play with, all  documented here .
> 
> Another way (instead of manually editting the file) is to connect to
> http://localhost:9032/ and click on 'web configuration' (again, do not hit restart/accept in pyTivoX or it will undo your changes).
> 
> I'm curious if you're also seeing these problems with other format files, like mp4's or mkv's or anything you got from a different source? I'm thinking your DVD rips might be making ffmpeg unhappy...


I will have a look at the configuration.

I am receiving the stretching with all files. avi, mpg. Files I have ripped, downloaded, etc.


----------



## Yoav

gu014 said:


> I will have a look at the configuration.
> 
> I am receiving the stretching with all files. avi, mpg. Files I have ripped, downloaded, etc.


Ok that sucks.

Ok, so just a few more questions: Are you using a S2 tivo or S3/HD? 
And is your TV 16:9 or 4:3? Have you tried pushing the 'aspect' button on the remote?

(this  might be helpful?)


----------



## gu014

Yoav said:


> Ok that sucks.
> 
> Ok, so just a few more questions: Are you using a S2 tivo or S3/HD?
> And is your TV 16:9 or 4:3? Have you tried pushing the 'aspect' button on the remote?
> 
> (this  might be helpful?)


I'm using the tivo hd.

the tv is a 42'' 16:9.

i have tried the aspect, but it remains full screen.

When i use mac2tivo on the same file it comes in at the correct ratio(black bars on top and bottom).


----------



## Yoav

gu014 said:


> I'm using the tivo hd.
> 
> the tv is a 42'' 16:9.
> 
> i have tried the aspect, but it remains full screen.
> 
> When i use mac2tivo on the same file it comes in at the correct ratio(black bars on top and bottom).


Hey bud. I'm sorry I can't be more helpful. There is probably a setting in the config file that can help resolve this... But I don't know what it is.

I'm sure it's of no consolation but I have a very similar setup to yours, and I get gray bars above/below on 1.85 / 2.35 aspect ratio movies...

I'm going to re-ask your question on the pyTivo forum and link it in here.. maybe someone else would have a useful answer.

* edit *: Ok I asked  the question here . I'll try and respond to their questions and relay it here, although I'd recommend signing up to that forum and participating if you can.

It may also help if you attach the contents of your pyTivoX.log (it's in /tmp/). You may need to open the Finder, and choose (menu) "Go" / "Go to Folder..." and type in "/tmp" to find it.

And of course, right after I ask it, I come across someone asking the same question (damn I suck at using the 'search' functionality of message boards): same problem . Looks like so far it's not fixed, but you're not alone


----------



## gu014

I followed your instructions and I am unable to find the pytivox.log.

Here is a screenshot of /tmp/


----------



## Yoav

gu014 said:


> I followed your instructions and I am unable to find the pytivox.log.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of /tmp/


Odd, that's the right location. Did you run pyTivoX? Try opening up a Terminal.app and typing


Code:


 ls /tmp/

This is just weird...


----------



## NA9D

Hey Yoav,

I installed pyTivoX today and it's not showing up in my Tivo's Now Playing list. I listed the log file and here's what it's getting. Looks like some errors in the config file? I've not touched it:



Code:


cat /tmp/pyTivoX.log
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/Applications/pyTivoX-1.0.1/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wgw/pyTivo.py", line 7, in <module>
    import beacon, httpserver, os, sys
  File "/Applications/pyTivoX-1.0.1/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wgw/beacon.py", line 5, in <module>
    import config
  File "/Applications/pyTivoX-1.0.1/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wgw/config.py", line 25, in <module>
    config.read(config_files)
  File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python2.5/ConfigParser.py", line 267, in read
    self._read(fp, filename)
  File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python2.5/ConfigParser.py", line 490, in _read
    raise e
ConfigParser.ParsingError: File contains parsing errors: /Users/jon/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf
	[line 12]: '192.168.1.255\n'


----------



## Yoav

NA9D said:


> Hey Yoav,
> 
> I installed pyTivoX today and it's not showing up in my Tivo's Now Playing list. I listed the log file and here's what it's getting. Looks like some errors in the config file? I've not touched it:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cat /tmp/pyTivoX.log
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> File "/Applications/pyTivoX-1.0.1/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wgw/pyTivo.py", line 7, in <module>
> import beacon, httpserver, os, sys
> File "/Applications/pyTivoX-1.0.1/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wgw/beacon.py", line 5, in <module>
> import config
> File "/Applications/pyTivoX-1.0.1/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wgw/config.py", line 25, in <module>
> config.read(config_files)
> File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python2.5/ConfigParser.py", line 267, in read
> self._read(fp, filename)
> File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python2.5/ConfigParser.py", line 490, in _read
> raise e
> ConfigParser.ParsingError: File contains parsing errors: /Users/jon/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf
> [line 12]: '192.168.1.255\n'


Just to clarify, you were using pyTivoX before, installed the beta, and now it's not working? Before we try debugging it much, have you made any modifications to the pytivo.conf file? If not, can you just press the 'Apply' button and see if it fixes itself? For what it's worth, line 12 should be 'beacon=192.168.1.255'.. I don't believe any version of pyTivoX doesnt write that line correctly... so I'm not sure how that happened...

Added note: I notice you have the application in a directory named pyTivoX-1.0.1. I'm not sure if that breaks anything, but it's definitely not needed. Generally, download the zip file, double-click on it. Open the new folder, and drag the application directly into the Applications folder... (don't drag the whole folder.. just the application).


----------



## NA9D

I never had pyTivoX installed before. I did copy over the whole folder that pyTivoX was in after I extracted the zip file. So perhaps it's not expecting to be in that location?

I looked at the config file but did not edit it...


----------



## Yoav

NA9D said:


> I never had pyTivoX installed before. I did copy over the whole folder that pyTivoX was in after I extracted the zip file. So perhaps it's not expecting to be in that location?
> 
> I looked at the config file but did not edit it...


Well, try draggin the application out of that folder and into the main Applications folder (it REALLY shouldn't matter, but maybe it does). The more likely culprit is a bad config file though... Try hitting the 'restart' (if it's on the main release) or 'apply' button if on the beta and see if it fixes it?


----------



## NA9D

I think I may have found the problem:

Here was my config file w/o being edited:


Code:


# Created by pyTivoX, edits here WILL BE OVERWRITTEN

[Admin]
type=admin

[Server]
Port=9032

ffmpeg=/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg

beacon=192.168.1.255
192.168.1.255

[iTivo]
type=video
path=/Volumes/Media/Video/iTivoDownloads

[MPEG4]
type=video
path=/Volumes/Media/Video/MPEG4-H.264

[My Share]
type=video
path=/Volumes/Barracuda/iTunes Video

Look at the extra 192.168.1.255

That was the way it came when I started it up...

I removed that and now it appears to be working. But will a restart put that bad line back in?


----------



## Yoav

NA9D said:


> I think I may have found the problem:
> 
> Here was my config file w/o being edited:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Created by pyTivoX, edits here WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
> 
> [Admin]
> type=admin
> 
> [Server]
> Port=9032
> 
> ffmpeg=/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg
> 
> beacon=192.168.1.255
> 192.168.1.255
> 
> [iTivo]
> type=video
> path=/Volumes/Media/Video/iTivoDownloads
> 
> [MPEG4]
> type=video
> path=/Volumes/Media/Video/MPEG4-H.264
> 
> [My Share]
> type=video
> path=/Volumes/Barracuda/iTunes Video
> 
> Look at the extra 192.168.1.255
> 
> That was the way it came when I started it up...
> 
> I removed that and now it appears to be working. But will a restart put that bad line back in?


A click of the restart button would indeed re-break the file. However, you can always 'exit' and the run 'pyTivoX' again, and that will leave the file as-is.

It looks like my method of detecting the beacon is failing for your setup. I'll put a fix in right now to just use one value (I assumed it always was). But I'm guessing there's something 'interesting' with your home network setup?

Can you run the following command and in a Terminal.app and paste the results here?



Code:


ifconfig `route get default | sed -n -e 's/.*interface: \\(.*\\)/\\1/p'`


----------



## Yoav

Ok I just put up a new beta (1.1b6). It fixes the bug by forcing just one result for the beacon, and also has some new flags on streambaby (turns off h.264 aac as-is streaming, and streams using a higher quality audio bitrate). You'll need to hit 'apply' to generate the new config file...


----------



## NA9D

Yoav said:


> A click of the restart button would indeed re-break the file. However, you can always 'exit' and the run 'pyTivoX' again, and that will leave the file as-is.
> 
> It looks like my method of detecting the beacon is failing for your setup. I'll put a fix in right now to just use one value (I assumed it always was). But I'm guessing there's something 'interesting' with your home network setup?
> 
> Can you run the following command and in a Terminal.app and paste the results here?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ifconfig `route get default | sed -n -e 's/.*interface: \\(.*\\)/\\1/p'`


Here you go:



Code:


 ifconfig `route get default | sed -n -e 's/.*interface: \\(.*\\)/\\1/p'`
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	inet6 fe80::217:f2ff:fe02:4d82%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	inet 192.168.1.10 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	inet 192.168.1.12 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	ether 00:17:f2:02:4d:82 
	media: autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control>) status: active
	supported media: autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,flow-control> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control> 1000baseT <full-duplex> 1000baseT <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control>

I do have two IP addresses assigned to this machine. Maybe that's it?


----------



## Yoav

NA9D said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ifconfig `route get default | sed -n -e 's/.*interface: \\(.*\\)/\\1/p'`
> en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
> inet6 fe80::217:f2ff:fe02:4d82%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
> inet 192.168.1.10 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
> inet 192.168.1.12 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
> ether 00:17:f2:02:4d:82
> media: autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control>) status: active
> supported media: autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,flow-control> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control> 1000baseT <full-duplex> 1000baseT <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control>
> 
> I do have two IP addresses assigned to this machine. Maybe that's it?


Yep that was definitely it . (The program is really designed for the most basic of setups). But anyways, with the change in the code I just pull out the first address and use it. So it should work for your setup.

Not going to be perfect for everyone, but at least for those who know how to multi-home their machines, they probably also know how to edit config files, and can handle editting the config to fix it .


----------



## westside_guy

Yoav said:


> ... but at least for those who know how to multi-home their machines, they probably also know how to edit config files, and can handle editting the config to fix it .


Well, I'm not sure this is always true. Running VMware gives you additional TCP/IP addresses, so a person who's not comfortable with editing a config file could still end up with a multi-homed computer.

I'm not sure what you (as the developer) can do about that, though.


----------



## Yoav

westside_guy said:


> Well, I'm not sure this is always true. Running VMware gives you additional TCP/IP addresses, so a person who's not comfortable with editing a config file could still end up with a multi-homed computer.
> 
> I'm not sure what you (as the developer) can do about that, though.


Haha we're off on a huge tangent, but:
Actually the reason there is this whole 'trying to figure out the right broadcast address' is because tools like parallels and vmware were generating additional interfaces/addresses on the computer.

So pyTivo was sometimes trying to set up the beacon on the wrong address. I added some code to detect the default interface, and extract the broadcast address from that. For users with fusion or parallels, they still only have one IP address associated with the default route's network interface, and the code as written works.

The reason it broke in the above situation is that the default interface was 'en1', and 'en1' had two broadcast addresses. Anyways, that was unexpected by me and it led to a bug. With the new beta code it will now just pull the first broadcast address, resolving this problem.

Fwiw, that may still be buggy (the second address might be the right one for example). But I think for people in that situation, it is fair to tell them 'go manually fix the config file'.

The logic chain is basically (you can run this in Terminal.app if you like):

 route get default ;# extract the interface from this
 ifconfig <interface> ;# extract the broadcast value from this
 Take only the first value.


----------



## westside_guy

Yoav said:


> Fwiw, that may still be buggy (the second address might be the right one for example). But I think for people in that situation, it is fair to tell them 'go manually fix the config file'.


Oh yeah, I hope I didn't sound like I thought you needed to do more - in the end I have no doubt there'll always be at least a few cases where the end user still has to intervene. I just think that, even if the logical/fair solution is to tell the user to fix the config file, the user may not always have the level of understanding required.

But certainly for the vast majority of Mac users you've made it extremely simple for them to get pyTivo running - which is pretty cool.


----------



## NA9D

The reason I have two IPs on the same NIC is that one of them is used for hosting my website. So the NAT on the router sends all requests to my IP for www.na9d.net (my website) to the second IP on my MacPro. The first IP is actually associated with a different external IP address (I have a block of 5 fixed IPs).

On the LAN it matters not what address is used. It's just for being able to NAT correctly from WAN to LAN that it matters.


----------



## raianoat

For some reason I'm not able to get the Photo sharing feature to work within pyTiVoX. Whenever I try and access one of my photos it shows up as a broken image. I took a look at the log (/tmp/pyTivoX.log) and it shows that pyTiVo is throwing a 404 for all of my images. Any ideas?



> 192.168.1.105 - - [28/Jan/2009 20:40:54] "GET /Local%20Pictures/christmas-ornament-balls.jpg?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=40%3A33&Format=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
> 192.168.1.105 - - [28/Jan/2009 20:40:54] code 404, message Not Found


----------



## raianoat

BTW, I installed PIL (python image lib) and I think it is working based on the following info:



> Python 2.5.1 (r251:54863, Apr 15 2008, 22:57:26)
> [GCC 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5465)] on darwin
> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
> >>> import sys
> >>> print sys.path
> ['', '/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python25.zip', '/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python2.5', '/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python2.5/plat-darwin', '/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python2.5/plat-mac', '/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python2.5/plat-mac/lib-scriptpackages', '/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/Extras/lib/python', '/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python2.5/lib-tk', '/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python2.5/lib-dynload', '/Library/Python/2.5/site-packages', '/Library/Python/2.5/site-packages/PIL', '/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/Extras/lib/python/PyObjC']


----------



## Yoav

I'll go try it out (to be honest, I've never bothered using pyTivo for music or photos...)
Hopefully it's trivial to fix..


----------



## Yoav

raianoat said:


> BTW, I installed PIL (python image lib) and I think it is working based on the following info:


Yep, It looks like pictures depends on PIL being installed, which in turn depends on a bunch of additional libraries (like libjpeg, libtiff, etc), most of which are installed if you use fink or ports, but none of which I can depend on.

So, I think, for now, I'll disable gui support for photo media (since you're the first to even mention the bug, I suspect most people won't even notice). If you really want to be able to share photos, you can still manually edit the file in ~/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pytivo.conf and use that (and then you'll be responsible for installing PIL and all associated libraries).

Not the best answer....


----------



## raianoat

Thanks for trying this out. I had hoped to use pyTiVoX as a replacement for TD on my Mac. I guess I'll either have to get all the dependencies installed. I'll be sure to post back here if I get it working.


----------



## wmcbrine

There were no dependencies when I installed PIL on my Mac. It was a nice simple package. I don't remember where I got it, but perhaps this will do:

http://pythonmac.org/packages/py25-fat/index.html

I have to say, I'm very disappointed to read that pyTivoX was released without testing photos or music.


----------



## pkscout

raianoat said:


> Thanks for trying this out. I had hoped to use pyTiVoX as a replacement for TD on my Mac. I guess I'll either have to get all the dependencies installed. I'll be sure to post back here if I get it working.


I tried the pyTiVo music and photos (when I had pyTiVo installed by hand) and really didn't like it. TiVo Desktop seemed to have much better options for dealing with playlists in iTunes. Just my two cents.


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> There were no dependencies when I installed PIL on my Mac. It was a nice simple package. I don't remember where I got it, but perhaps this will do:
> 
> http://pythonmac.org/packages/py25-fat/index.html
> 
> I have to say, I'm very disappointed to read that pyTivoX was released without testing photos or music.


Hey thanks for that link! Let me see if I can repackage the contents of that with pyTivoX...

As for disappointment.. Sorry .


----------



## raianoat

wmcbrine said:


> There were no dependencies when I installed PIL on my Mac. It was a nice simple package. I don't remember where I got it, but perhaps this will do:
> 
> http://pythonmac.org/packages/py25-fat/index.html
> 
> I have to say, I'm very disappointed to read that pyTivoX was released without testing photos or music.


Based on the output above, doesn't it look as though I have PIL installed?


----------



## Yoav

raianoat said:


> Based on the output above, doesn't it look as though I have PIL installed?


from this chunk


Code:


'/Library/Python/2.5/site-packages/PIL'

 I would guess you do.. You can always verify by checking that there is something in that directory .

However, a 'clean' mac has nothing in site-packages. And I'd rather not tell people 'to use photos, you must go install PIL and whatever requirements it has'.

That said, in an earlier message wmcbrine pointed at a build of PIL that has all non-default dependencies linked in, which I am now toying with. So if it works out, I'll just include it, and hopefully it will get things working.. (building stuff right now).


----------



## Yoav

Ok, so I just integrated the PIL build, and photos are working...
So next build of pyTivo should do photos fine..

Thanks for catching it...


----------



## raianoat

Yoav said:


> Ok, so I just integrated the PIL build, and photos are working...
> So next build of pyTivo should do photos fine..
> 
> Thanks for catching it...


Will pyTiVoX somehow install the pkg that was referenced earlier? Will I need to "uninstall" the library that I've already installed?


----------



## Yoav

raianoat said:


> Will pyTiVoX somehow install the pkg that was referenced earlier? Will I need to "uninstall" the library that I've already installed?


It will 'just work' (it will include the necessary files in the pyTivoX.app bundle).
You do not need to install or uninstall anything

If you feel like trying it out, download the latest beta...

* edit:* I should point out the latest beta has the latest code of a bunch of things, including
pytivo, ffmpeg (+underlying libs), streambaby, etc...


----------



## raianoat

Yoav said:


> It will 'just work' (it will include the necessary files in the pyTivoX.app bundle).
> You do not need to install or uninstall anything
> 
> If you feel like trying it out, download the latest beta...
> 
> * edit:* I should point out the latest beta has the latest code of a bunch of things, including
> pytivo, ffmpeg (+underlying libs), streambaby, etc...


Downloading it now...I'll let you know if it works for me.


----------



## raianoat

It worked! Thanks a lot! BTW, I also tried out the streaming feature and it rocks. Be sure to let me know when you release an official version. I'd love to mention it on my blog. 

Also, what does "videoytivo" mean in the type column? How is it different than just "video"?


----------



## raianoat

I may have spoke too soon . StreamBaby is saying that most of my directories don't contain any video. Thus far I've only gotten it to work with one directory where I have .mp4 files.

does streambaby only work with h.264 encoded content?


----------



## NA9D

designbot said:


> The only issue I've noticed is that AAC audio files don't play correctly, but TiVo Desktop has the same problem.
> 
> Thank you!


If you do some Google or forum searches on this you'll find the answer. There's an error in the Tivo firmware that flips some bits in the AAC codec or something like that. There's a script you can run on your Mac that flips the bits so it works with Tivo. I did it last spring when I got my TivoHD and I forgot the exact details but it works just fine.


----------



## westside_guy

NA9D said:


> If you do some Google or forum searches on this you'll find the answer. There's an error in the Tivo firmware that flips some bits in the AAC codec or something like that. There's a script you can run on your Mac that flips the bits so it works with Tivo. I did it last spring when I got my TivoHD and I forgot the exact details but it works just fine.


Just curious - is this PPC Macs you're talking about and the big endian/little endian difference between PPC and x86? All my Macs are Intel-based now; but I do remember (unrelated to Tivo) occasionally having to do some "endian magic" with some music files - specifically when I was trying to make ringtones for my phone on my old Powerbook.


----------



## Yoav

raianoat said:


> It worked! Thanks a lot! BTW, I also tried out the streaming feature and it rocks. Be sure to let me know when you release an official version. I'd love to mention it on my blog.
> 
> Also, what does "videoytivo" mean in the type column? How is it different than just "video"?


It was requested that I allow you to specify some directories to be served by pytivo only, and some by streambaby only. I'm still debating removing this since it feels more like it's confusing than useful (again, simple program for people who don't want advanced features...).


----------



## Yoav

raianoat said:


> I may have spoke too soon . StreamBaby is saying that most of my directories don't contain any video. Thus far I've only gotten it to work with one directory where I have .mp4 files.
> 
> does streambaby only work with h.264 encoded content?


Is it listing nothing? I believe streambaby only lists files that end with a file extension that matches any of these (from the wiki):

extensions= (default:mp4,mpeg,vob,mpg,mpeg2,mp2,avi,wmv,asf)

Ok the wiki is a little out of date, I believe mkv was added to that list. Do your filenames match that? It will only 'as-is' stream mpeg-2 and mp4 (h264/aac-ac3) files, but other files it will gladly convert on the fly and stream...

However, things are still being ironed out .

Oh and did you hit 'apply' after changing your lists of directories?


----------



## Yoav

westside_guy said:


> Just curious - is this PPC Macs you're talking about and the big endian/little endian difference between PPC and x86? All my Macs are Intel-based now; but I do remember (unrelated to Tivo) occasionally having to do some "endian magic" with some music files - specifically when I was trying to make ringtones for my phone on my old Powerbook.


Hmm.. I have an intel mac and haven't had any issues with AAC (except for that problem I mentioned earlier when streaming as-is h.264/AAC, it got dropped to 2-channel even though the aac source was 5.1).


----------



## westside_guy

Yoav said:


> Hmm.. I have an intel mac and haven't had any issues with AAC (except for that problem I mentioned earlier when streaming as-is h.264/AAC, it got dropped to 2-channel even though the aac source was 5.1).


Sorry I wasn't clear (and it was asked simply out of curiosity anyway) - then endian issues were back when I was on a PPC-based Powerbook. PPC uses Big Endian architecture while x86 is Little Endian. Actually I think PPC CPUs can go either way, but PPC Macs ran in Big Endian mode by default. IIRC I used to have to tell lame to output in Little Endian mode if I wanted the ringtones to play at all on my phone.

But it sounds like this wasn't even related to the problem mentioned anyway.


----------



## wmcbrine

Designbot may be referring to encrypted AAC files, which won't work with pyTivo. Unencrypted AAC should play (transcoded to MP3 on the fly with ffmpeg).


----------



## pkscout

Yoav said:


> It was requested that I allow you to specify some directories to be served by pytivo only, and some by streambaby only. I'm still debating removing this since it feels more like it's confusing than useful (again, simple program for people who don't want advanced features...).


I'm really finding the feature useful, but then I requested it.  Maybe if the option was video:stream, video:now playing, video:both that would clarify. I won't die if you remove the feature, but I will cry a little.

On an unrelated note, I downloaded the latest beta, and now the stuff I stream only goes for 5 minutes and then the TiVo drops back into Live TV. I tried a number of videos, rebooted the TiVo and restarted pyTiVoX and the result is consistent. It's like the TiVo doesn't realize streambaby is doing something.


----------



## wmcbrine

Unhandled idle events. See the Streambaby thread... I don't think he's made changes in that area yet (?), so it's probably just bad luck that you're seeing it now.


----------



## gilbreen

pkscout said:


> On an unrelated note, I downloaded the latest beta, and now the stuff I stream only goes for 5 minutes and then the TiVo drops back into Live TV. I tried a number of videos, rebooted the TiVo and restarted pyTiVoX and the result is consistent. It's like the TiVo doesn't realize streambaby is doing something.


I just installed pyTivoX yesterday for the StreamBaby capabilities on my Mac. I am seeing the same behavior also (plays for 5 minutes then kicks out to Live TV). I can go back into the file and it gives me the option to resume playback at the point I was kicked out and the show resumes at the right spot.

I have also noticed that if I play a show but hit Left to go back to the previous menu, about 3 out of 5 times, the pyTivoX StreamBaby menu item disappears from the choices of HME items. The only way to get it back is to go to my Mac and open the config menu and hit 'Apply' and it comes back to life.


----------



## moyekj

I suspect latest pyTivoX streambaby portion may have been built based on current SVN code from streambaby which has wrong fix for idle handling.


----------



## Yoav

moyekj said:


> I suspect latest pyTivoX streambaby portion may have been built based on current SVN code from streambaby which has wrong fix for idle handling.


It indeed does use the latest svn code (yay beta). Any idea when that will be fixed? I can drop it back to 0.19, but it seems like plenty of nice new things were added....

* edit:* Well given that the choice is between only working for 5 minutes or losing some nifty new features... I'd guess people prefer the working . So I'll go build another beta right now... (should be up in a few minutes).


----------



## Yoav

Ok, new beta up (1.1b8). Only change is a revert to release 0.19a of streambaby, to avoid a bug in the latest svn code...


----------



## gilbreen

Yoav said:


> Ok, new beta up (1.1b8). Only change is a revert to release 0.19a of streambaby, to avoid a bug in the latest svn code...


Wow! Now that is what I call service!

Yoav, thanks for all your efforts in making two great programs accessible to the Mac/Tivo user community.


----------



## Yoav

Ok, it's a bit dizzying, but:
1.1b9 is up now. 

Please click the 'apply' button after upgrading to write out a new compatible config file.

It's using the latest streambaby (0.20) and I enabled the stream quality option and upped the highest resolution to 1080. Keep in mind this is still in beta, but problem reports (both with pyTivoX and streambaby) are very helpful.


----------



## Yoav

gilbreen said:


> I have also noticed that if I play a show but hit Left to go back to the previous menu, about 3 out of 5 times, the pyTivoX StreamBaby menu item disappears from the choices of HME items. The only way to get it back is to go to my Mac and open the config menu and hit 'Apply' and it comes back to life.


That sounds very much like streambaby is crashing (apply restarts it).

If it's still happening post 1.1b9, can you please (before you hit the apply button) send us the result of the following command in Terminal.app:



Code:


 tail -30 /tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log

(that should hopefully be enough to figure out why it crashed...)


----------



## raianoat

Yoav said:


> Is it listing nothing? I believe streambaby only lists files that end with a file extension that matches any of these (from the wiki):
> 
> extensions= (default:mp4,mpeg,vob,mpg,mpeg2,mp2,avi,wmv,asf)
> 
> Ok the wiki is a little out of date, I believe mkv was added to that list. Do your filenames match that? It will only 'as-is' stream mpeg-2 and mp4 (h264/aac-ac3) files, but other files it will gladly convert on the fly and stream...
> 
> However, things are still being ironed out .
> 
> Oh and did you hit 'apply' after changing your lists of directories?


that would explain it. I was trying to stream .mov files.


----------



## Yoav

raianoat said:


> that would explain it. I was trying to stream .mov files.


Wow. I didn't even notice .mov wasn't in the list! Yeah it clearly should be .
Although /mov is a quicktime container (it's supposed to be similar to mp4 I think).. Not sure
if there's support for quicktime containers in streambaby yet.. Let me mess with it locally first


----------



## pkscout

Yoav said:


> Ok, it's a bit dizzying, but:
> 1.1b9 is up now.


I just wanted to confirm that after testing it appears that the 5 minute drop to live issue is resolved with this beta.


----------



## norbertsf

Yoav,


Been using pyTivoX for about 3 weeks now.

Thanks for your time end effort! Love it!

Norbert


----------



## gilbreen

Yoav said:


> That sounds very much like streambaby is crashing (apply restarts it).
> 
> If it's still happening post 1.1b9, can you please (before you hit the apply button) send us the result of the following command in Terminal.app:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tail -30 /tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log
> 
> (that should hopefully be enough to figure out why it crashed...)


I have installed the latest beta (1.1b9) and so far so good.

One question, is it my imagination or was pyTivoX running before without a dock icon? Not sure but I thought it was running on my machine with only the menu item present. I could be totally be wrong.

In addition, the beta also resolved the issue with being kicked out to LiveTV after 5 min of viewing.

Thanks so much again for bringing streambaby to the Mac. I came back to Tivo from ReplayTV and one of the features I really missed with the ReplavTV was the ability to truly stream vs. copying shows to the Tivo. This brings back a sorely missed feature.

Gilbert


----------



## Yoav

gilbreen said:


> One question, is it my imagination or was pyTivoX running before without a dock icon? Not sure but I thought it was running on my machine with only the menu item present. I could be totally be wrong.


It's probably not your imagination. If you select 'launch at startup' it's supposed to run without a dock icon. The intent is to have it running in the background (like a service) if you have that selected.

HOWEVER, due to how apple handles dock icons, it's a little messy when the code gets re-installed or upgraded.

So, after an upgrade/install, you have to unselect 'launch at startup', re-select it, and exit. Then, next time you launch it, there will be no dock icon (unless you asked the dock to keep the icon there) -- Or if you like the dock icon, don't use 'launch at startup'). In theory I could add code to detect that it was upgraded and you had 'launch' selected, and mostly do the right thing -- but right now that's low priority for me...


----------



## bedelman

For what it's worth, I use _Dock Dodger_ to disable dock icons when I don't want them to appear. Of course, if I reinstall the application -- I have to run Dock Dodger on the re-installed application.


----------



## gilbreen

Yoav said:


> That sounds very much like streambaby is crashing (apply restarts it).
> 
> If it's still happening post 1.1b9, can you please (before you hit the apply button) send us the result of the following command in Terminal.app:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tail -30 /tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log
> 
> (that should hopefully be enough to figure out why it crashed...)


Yoav,

The program crashed again this evening. Here is the log as you requested. (I put it up on pastebin.com.)

http://pastebin.com/m6f46f16a

Let me know if you need me to check/test anything else.

Gilbert


----------



## gilbreen

bedelman said:


> For what it's worth, I use _Dock Dodger_ to disable dock icons when I don't want them to appear. Of course, if I reinstall the application -- I have to run Dock Dodger on the re-installed application.


Thanks Bob - good to know. I was able to fix the issue using Yoav's instructions.

Gilbert


----------



## Yoav

gilbreen said:


> Yoav,
> 
> The program crashed again this evening. Here is the log as you requested. (I put it up on pastebin.com.)
> 
> http://pastebin.com/m6f46f16a
> 
> Let me know if you need me to check/test anything else.
> 
> Gilbert


Bah  Sadly there's nothing in the log that seems to indicate a problem. The last message it's printed is about 'pruning the cache'.. with no error..
the jmDNS error is normal and can be ignored.

So at least for now, there's not much I can work with. If you figure out a sequence of steps I can follow to make it crash, I'd love to try it. (as is, I've left mine running for quite a while.. the only issue I've had is my computer going to sleep and so tivo wouldn't see streambaby then).


----------



## kearygriffin

Yoav said:


> Bah  Sadly there's nothing in the log that seems to indicate a problem. The last message it's printed is about 'pruning the cache'.. with no error..
> the jmDNS error is normal and can be ignored.


Is that jmDNS error in the log an OSX related issue? (or rather non-issue, since you say it's normal). I've never seen it before.


----------



## Yoav

kearygriffin said:


> Is that jmDNS error in the log an OSX related issue? (or rather non-issue, since you say it's normal). I've never seen it before.


I never bothered trying to debug it actually, it's always printed for me even though everything ran smoothly 


Code:


Exception in thread "JmDNS.SocketListener" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 3 >= 3
        at java.util.Vector.elementAt(Vector.java:432)
        at javax.jmdns.DNSRecord.suppressedBy(Unknown Source)
        at javax.jmdns.DNSOutgoing.addAnswer(Unknown Source)
        at javax.jmdns.JmDNS.handleQuery(Unknown Source)
        at javax.jmdns.JmDNS$SocketListener.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:613)

I guess it might be worth looking into..?


----------



## Yoav

Ok, looks like there's a bug in the apple javax.jmdns stuff.
If I download jmdns.jar (1.0) and put it in the classpath, then the error goes away.
I guess I'll do that for the next release...


----------



## Yoav

Ok new version 1.1b10:
detects number of cores and uses ffmpeg -threads {cores} where possible
set up highest quality default with audio=384kbps, video=1080
mdns bug fixed (?)
latest streambaby code
latest build of ffmpeg with i686 optimizations instead of i386
(should work on all G4 -> i386 macs.. please tell me if I broke it).

but reports appreciated.


----------



## Goobergirl

At my wit's end!

I'm on a MacPro running latest Leo. 

I got it to work a few days ago, set it to download a few things, came home, found it had stopped downloading halfway through three different files, and lost connection to the computer, and I've been struggling to get it working again ever since, no luck. 

After finding some tips regarding changing the beacon to the tivo ip, I did so in the .conf file via BBedit. At that point my next problem occurred: the window to use it stopped opening...actually, at that point it stopped opening visibly at all, meaning I could not find it in the doc, via command-tab, or even the force quit window, but the computer kept telling me it was open when I tried to trash it. 

I restarted, trashed everything I could identify: the plist, the application support, the application. I restarted, redownloaded, reinstalled, reopened.

Well, the icon showed up in the dock and I could see it via the app switcher, I could even see the menu on the menubar...but no window to work in.

Then I downloaded the beta I saw was uploaded a day ago.

No improvement.


Assuming someone helps me fix THAT problem, my next problem will probably be getting the Tivo and computer talking again...but we'll see. 

Thank you for any help you can give.

(As for getting the computer and Tivo talking, I restarted the Tivo, the computer, the router, everything - that's why I finally went into the .conf file. What I saw there was a weird ip, first three parts ok, last part way off.)


----------



## Yoav

Goobergirl said:


> At my wit's end!


1) Is there a menulet at the top bar (it should look like a tiny tivo-looking icon). If so, pyTivoX is indeed running but was told to 'launch at startup' so it has no dock icon. To quit, just select the tivo button, and choose 'quit'

2) Do you have any sort of 'non-default' network setup? Can I get you to open Terminal.app and run 'ifconfig' there, and copy the output to here?

3) what is your tivo's IP address? Can you run 'ping <tivoip>' in Terminal.app?

4) You can complete 'remove' pyTivoX and then try installing it clean: Quit pyTivoX, delete the 3 locations:

 /Application/pyTivoX
 <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX
 <user>/Library/Preferences/com.yoav.pyTivoX.plist

5) was the fourth part of the IP address that was 'way off' 255? That's a pretty common broadcast address and that's what the beacon should be set to.

It sounds like there's something uniquely 'messed up' though, if your computer can't even see your tivo any longer, that is independent of pyTivoX.. Until your computer and your tivo can talk to each other, no amount of fixing pyTivoX will help


----------



## luvmytivo

I'm nominating Yoav for Mac:TiVo MVP. Got a donate button set up yet?


----------



## Goobergirl

I agree!

Yoav: Thank you... everything seems to be working now, although I have to say I'm not really clear on why. My whole networking thing is very mysterious to me... I know enough to get myself in trouble, if you follow. 

Thanks!


----------



## Yoav

Ok, new version of pyTivoX (1.1b11) up, with latest streambaby, ffmpeg, and friends.


----------



## PacoII

For those that want to permanently remove pyTivoX's dock icon (like me  ), there is a fairly simple way to do it:

- quit the app
- Right click on the app and select show package contents
- Open the Contents folder
- you should see a file called info.plist. Open that up in TextEdit or whatever
- inside that file you will see a key-string of value pairs. At the end of the list add the following:

<key>LSUIElement</key>
<string>1</string>

Save your changes. No more dock icon 



bedelman said:


> For what it's worth, I use _Dock Dodger_ to disable dock icons when I don't want them to appear. Of course, if I reinstall the application -- I have to run Dock Dodger on the re-installed application.


----------



## Yoav

PacoII said:


> For those that want to permanently remove pyTivoX's dock icon (like me  ), there is a fairly simple way to do it:
> 
> - quit the app
> - Right click on the app and select show package contents
> - Open the Contents folder
> - you should see a file called info.plist. Open that up in TextEdit or whatever
> - inside that file you will see a key-string of value pairs. At the end of the list add the following:
> 
> <key>LSUIElement</key>
> <string>1</string>
> 
> Save your changes. No more dock icon


Indeed .

Selecting 'Launch at login' does that, as well as register the program to launch at login.

The problem is that plist file gets overwritten every time you install a new version of pyTivoX (which is why you will need to either de-select/re-select launch at login, or else re-edit that file).


----------



## kas25

Sorry for the stupid install question but I added my folders but don't see the "reset" button described on the instructions. I see the little black tivo sign at the top of my toolbar but not sure how to do the restart. Thanks


----------



## pkscout

kas25 said:


> Sorry for the stupid install question but I added my folders but don't see the "reset" button described on the instructions. I see the little black tivo sign at the top of my toolbar but not sure how to do the restart. Thanks


Make sure your in the finder. Then click the little black TiVo and select SHOW CONFIGURATION (or something like that). That's the screen that will have the button. It's in the upper right on the same screen where you added the folders.

Depending on the version, it may say APPLY instead of RESET.


----------



## Yoav

pkscout said:


> Depending on the version, it may say APPLY instead of RESET.


Oops yes. I need to update the instructions. The new versions call that 'Apply'. Thank you for catching it.


----------



## kas25

pkscout said:


> Make sure your in the finder. Then click the little black TiVo and select SHOW CONFIGURATION (or something like that). That's the screen that will have the button. It's in the upper right on the same screen where you added the folders.
> 
> Depending on the version, it may say APPLY instead of RESET.


You are correct, it is APPLY. Downloading files now works like a charm. Thanks. When I go to Showcases and try to open a folder to stream I keep getting frozen on the Please Wait notification. Anyone else have this happen? I have mp4 files in the folder for the most part but the folder won't open up to list the movies to stream.


----------



## Yoav

kas25 said:


> You are correct, it is APPLY. Downloading files now works like a charm. Thanks. When I go to Showcases and try to open a folder to stream I keep getting frozen on the Please Wait notification. Anyone else have this happen? I have mp4 files in the folder for the most part but the folder won't open up to list the movies to stream.


Can I get you to open the Finder, Choose from the menu "Go"... "Go to Folder..." and type in "/tmp"
Once there, look for a file named "pyTivoX-SB.log" (this is the log of the streambaby app). And attach it here. Hopefully there is something useful in there.

It sounds like the sorting of files for presenting is somehow getting confused. Keary (who wrote streambaby) might be interested in the log too. But I'm entirely guessing here.. the log should help. Do you have a LOT of files in that folder? Do you have metadata files there too (.txt files?).


----------



## bedelman

Yoav -- on another note, I installed the latest beta today (1.1b12) and I wanted to try out the streaming support. However, I didn't see anything show up in the Music, Photos, & Showcases area on my TiVoHD. I checked pyTivoX-SB.log and found this entry at the end...

Error loading config: /Users/bedelman/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/streambaby.ini

...and when I looked at that directory location there is no streambaby.ini file -- only pyTiVo.conf and Shares.data

Should I be creating that ini file manually -- or should it be created for me?

- Bob


----------



## kas25

Yoav said:


> Can I get you to open the Finder, Choose from the menu "Go"... "Go to Folder..." and type in "/tmp"
> Once there, look for a file named "pyTivoX-SB.log" (this is the log of the streambaby app). And attach it here. Hopefully there is something useful in there.
> 
> It sounds like the sorting of files for presenting is somehow getting confused. Keary (who wrote streambaby) might be interested in the log too. But I'm entirely guessing here.. the log should help. Do you have a LOT of files in that folder? Do you have metadata files there too (.txt files?).


pyTivoX-SB.log

I just tried it with the folder that has 1 movie (MP4). Here is the log. I hit tivo menu after a few minutes. Thanks for the help.

Sat 2009/02/07 18:35:48.812| |Acceptor|Application|Received event for unknown resource id. Id = 2057, event = 2057.RESOURCE_INFO(complete, {})
Sat 2009/02/07 18:35:48.881| |master|StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory|uri=folder.png
Sat 2009/02/07 18:35:48.893| |master|SelectionScreen|focusOn entry=null
Sat 2009/02/07 18:35:56.741| |Acceptor|SelectionScreen|code=6 rawcode=16778246
Sat 2009/02/07 18:35:56.944| |master|StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory|uri=movie.png
Sat 2009/02/07 18:35:56.946| |master|VideoModuleHelper|GetVidInfo: file:/Volumes/LaCie/Stream/Uncle%20Buck.m4v
Sat 2009/02/07 18:35:57.132| |master|FFmpegJavaVideoModule|vidDur:5978931
Sat 2009/02/07 18:35:57.148| |master|FFmpegJavaVideoModule|VideoInfo:
uri: file:/Volumes/LaCie/Stream/Uncle%20Buck.m4v, Container: mp4, Duration: 5978.931 seconds
Video: h264 720x384 23.976023976023978 fps
PixAspect: 1.0, Aspect: 1.875
Audio: aac 48000HZ 2 channels
javax.xml.transform.TransformerFactoryConfigurationError: Provider net.sf.saxon.TransformerFactoryImpl not found
at javax.xml.transform.TransformerFactory.newInstance(TransformerFactory.java:109)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.metadata.BaseMetadataModule.getXsltTransformer(BaseMetadataModule.java:61)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.metadata.BaseMetadataModule.transform(BaseMetadataModule.java:97)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.metadata.StandardMetadataModule.handleVidMeta(StandardMetadataModule.java:173)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.metadata.StandardMetadataModule.setMetadata(StandardMetadataModule.java:228)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.modules.VideoModuleHelper.setMetadata(VideoModuleHelper.java:119)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.dir.DirEntry.getMetadata(DirEntry.java:229)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.dir.DirEntry.getName(DirEntry.java:80)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.dir.DirEntry.toString(DirEntry.java:254)
at com.tivo.hme.bananas.BText.refresh(BText.java:179)
at com.tivo.hme.bananas.BText.setValue(BText.java:157)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.SelectionScreen$StandardList.createRow(SelectionScreen.java:423)
at com.tivo.hme.bananas.BListPlus.handleCreateRow(BListPlus.java:373)
at com.tivo.hme.bananas.BListPlus.getRow(BListPlus.java:364)
at com.tivo.hme.bananas.BList.refresh(BList.java:295)
at com.tivo.hme.bananas.BListPlus.refresh(BListPlus.java:451)
at com.tivo.hme.bananas.BList.touch(BList.java:679)
at com.tivo.hme.bananas.BList.add(BList.java:617)
at com.tivo.hme.bananas.BList.add(BList.java:480)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.SelectionScreen.updateFileList(SelectionScreen.java:157)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.SelectionScreen.tick(SelectionScreen.java:116)
at com.tivo.hme.sdk.util.Ticker.run(Ticker.java:143)
Sat 2009/02/07 18:40:19.871| |Acceptor|Listener|
Sat 2009/02/07 18:40:19.871| |Acceptor|Listener|connection to receiver closed
Sat 2009/02/07 18:40:19.871| |Acceptor|Listener|
Sat 2009/02/07 18:40:19.871| |Acceptor|Factory|HME receiver disconnected


----------



## Yoav

bedelman said:


> Yoav -- on another note, I installed the latest beta today (1.1b12) and I wanted to try out the streaming support. However, I didn't see anything show up in the Music, Photos, & Showcases area on my TiVoHD. I checked pyTivoX-SB.log and found this entry at the end...
> 
> Error loading config: /Users/bedelman/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/streambaby.ini
> 
> ...and when I looked at that directory location there is no streambaby.ini file -- only pyTiVo.conf and Shares.data
> 
> Should I be creating that ini file manually -- or should it be created for me?
> 
> - Bob


Hit 'apply' and it will create the file for you.


----------



## Yoav

kas25 said:


> pyTivoX-SB.log
> 
> I just tried it with the folder that has 1 movie (MP4). Here is the log. I hit tivo menu after a few minutes. Thanks for the help.


Ok well, there's definitely a java error being spit out, and it looks like it's related to being unable to find a java class it needs: TransformerFactoryImpl.

I see a bunch of checkins related to xslt stuff, so it might be fixed in the latest code. Let me build the latest svn code and upload it. *hopefully* it fixes it for you. If not, I'll push this up to keary to look at.

Just a few other simple questions:
you're on MacOS 10.5? Did you change any of the defaults with java?

(it's up as 1.1b13 if you're willing to give it a spin...).


----------



## bedelman

Yoav said:


> Hit 'apply' and it will create the file for you.


Thanks and a big duh! for me.

May I suggest that you swap the position of the Apply and Exit buttons? Most "OK" buttons are on the right side of a dialog and moving the Exit to the left would put it near the close window control (which kinda makes sense to me)

I believe there was some human interface guideline from many years ago in regard to Cancel/OK dialogs where Cancel should preferably be to the left and OK should preferably be on the right. Good old-fashioned right-handed bias I guess.

A little bit of googling found this... OK and Cancel Buttons -- What's the Right Order?


----------



## Yoav

bedelman said:


> May I suggest that you swap the position of the Apply and Exit buttons? Most "OK" buttons are on the right side of a dialog and moving the Exit to the left would put it near the close window control (which kinda makes sense to me)


Sounds reasonable. I'm guessing it's gonna confuse people for a bit, but 'meh' .

Try out 1.1b13 (check for updates...) and tell me if it seems reasonable?

* important note:* You will need to hit 'apply' after running it in order to include the
change explained by moyekj.


----------



## moyekj

kas25 said:


> You are correct, it is APPLY. Downloading files now works like a charm. Thanks. When I go to Showcases and try to open a folder to stream I keep getting frozen on the Please Wait notification. Anyone else have this happen? I have mp4 files in the folder for the most part but the folder won't open up to list the movies to stream.


 With the latest streambaby build from SVN I was having this problem too. The solution is to put the following in tivostream.ini:
use.title=false
sort.filename=true
With those settings I think streambaby won't try and parse your video files upfront which is where it seems like it hangs up at times. I already notified Keary of problems I was having and those settings were what he recommended and worked for me.


----------



## Yoav

moyekj said:


> With the latest streambaby build from SVN I was having this problem too. The solution is to put the following in tivostream.ini:
> use.title=false
> sort.filename=true
> With those settings I think streambaby won't try and parse your video files upfront which is where it seems like it hangs up at times. I already notified Keary of problems I was having and those settings were what he recommended and worked for me.


Ok, 1.1b13 now includes that change. You will need to hit 'apply' after starting it to write
out the fixed config file...

Thanks...


----------



## kas25

Yoav said:


> Ok, 1.1b13 now includes that change. You will need to hit 'apply' after starting it to write
> out the fixed config file...
> 
> Thanks...


Thanks. That fixed the freezing before getting the list of movies. I was able to see all my movies in the folder but go some freezing when trying to 2 of the 3 I tried to play. Here is the log.

uri: file:/Users/Movies/The%20Nightmare%20Before%20Christmas.mp4v.m4v, Container: mp4, Duration: 5398.058 seconds
Video: h264 960x540 29.97 fps
PixAspect: 1.0, Aspect: 1.7777778
Audio: aac 48000HZ 2 channels
com.tivo.hme.sdk.HmeException: flush failed: Broken pipe
at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Application.flush(Application.java:545)
at com.tivo.hme.sdk.HmeObject.flush(HmeObject.java:457)
at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Resource.finalize(Resource.java:168)
at java.lang.ref.Finalizer.invokeFinalizeMethod(Native Method)
at java.lang.ref.Finalizer.runFinalizer(Finalizer.java:83)
at java.lang.ref.Finalizer.access$100(Finalizer.java:14)
at java.lang.ref.Finalizer$FinalizerThread.run(Finalizer.java:160)
Sun 2009/02/08 10:46:39.072| |Finalizer|Listener|
Sun 2009/02/08 10:46:39.073| |Finalizer|Factory|HME receiver disconnected


----------



## TiVoEvan74

Another data point. My Tivo froze after trying to open a folder that had MP4s in it (Science Friday Video podcasts). Had to unplug it.

No biggie, but I thought you should know. I was using 1.0.1

But I'm not complaining. I'm transferring Cranky Geeks and those Star Trek New Voyages shows and they've been working like a charm. Of course, I haven't checked what type of video files they are... I know one of the shows (which I haven't transferred yet) is .wmv.

In any event, wonderful application! Is there a PayPal donation link somewhere? I'd like to contribute/reward/support such a brilliant, useful, and fun program!


----------



## Yoav

kas25 said:


> Thanks. That fixed the freezing before getting the list of movies. I was able to see all my movies in the folder but go some freezing when trying to 2 of the 3 I tried to play. Here is the log.
> 
> uri: file:/Users/Movies/The%20Nightmare%20Before%20Christmas.mp4v.m4v, Container: mp4, Duration: 5398.058 seconds
> Video: h264 960x540 29.97 fps
> PixAspect: 1.0, Aspect: 1.7777778
> Audio: aac 48000HZ 2 channels
> com.tivo.hme.sdk.HmeException: flush failed: Broken pipe
> at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Application.flush(Application.java:545)
> at com.tivo.hme.sdk.HmeObject.flush(HmeObject.java:457)
> at com.tivo.hme.sdk.Resource.finalize(Resource.java:168)
> at java.lang.ref.Finalizer.invokeFinalizeMethod(Native Method)
> at java.lang.ref.Finalizer.runFinalizer(Finalizer.java:83)
> at java.lang.ref.Finalizer.access$100(Finalizer.java:14)
> at java.lang.ref.Finalizer$FinalizerThread.run(Finalizer.java:160)
> Sun 2009/02/08 10:46:39.072| |Finalizer|Listener|
> Sun 2009/02/08 10:46:39.073| |Finalizer|Factory|HME receiver disconnected


I'm not sure about the crash.. I did notice your file is named "name.mp4.m4v" though, which is interesting. You may want to fix that to be just .m4v . (that won't fix the bug you're seeing, but you probably want to fix it anyways).

To fix the problem, try choosing a different quality streaming setting when you select the film and tell me if it works?

(basically, many .m4vs are unplayable by the tivo as they are, but streambaby thinks they are valid and lets them through. You'll need to tell it to transcode them anyways by selecting a quality setting other than 'same').


----------



## Yoav

TiVoEvan74 said:


> Another data point. My Tivo froze after trying to open a folder that had MP4s in it (Science Friday Video podcasts). Had to unplug it.
> 
> No biggie, but I thought you should know. I was using 1.0.1


 might be worth seeing if that issue is fixed in the beta (under the downloads tab)?



> In any event, wonderful application! Is there a PayPal donation link somewhere? I'd like to contribute/reward/support such a brilliant, useful, and fun program!


the gui (pyTivoX) I'm coding for free, so no donations, but thanks. If you like the underlying projects, you may want to donate to the pyTivo project or the streambaby project. There are links to both on the pyTivoX page at http://pytivox.googlecode.com/


----------



## kas25

Yoav said:


> I'm not sure about the crash.. I did notice your file is named "name.mp4.m4v" though, which is interesting. You may want to fix that to be just .m4v . (that won't fix the bug you're seeing, but you probably want to fix it anyways).
> 
> To fix the problem, try choosing a different quality streaming setting when you select the film and tell me if it works?
> 
> (basically, many .m4vs are unplayable by the tivo as they are, but streambaby thinks they are valid and lets them through. You'll need to tell it to transcode them anyways by selecting a quality setting other than 'same').


I just tried a bunch more files and it really works great. One suggestion is to block any files, if possible, that you know Tivo won't play as I just tried a file that I purchased on Itunes and it caused a crash. It looks like the only way to get things going after such a crash is to restart pytivox from my Mac? Thanks again for all the help and great program!!


----------



## Yoav

kas25 said:


> I just tried a bunch more files and it really works great. One suggestion is to block any files, if possible, that you know Tivo won't play as I just tried a file that I purchased on Itunes and it caused a crash. It looks like the only way to get things going after such a crash is to restart pytivox from my Mac? Thanks again for all the help and great program!!


Is it pyTivo or streambaby that's causing the crash? Can you forward me the contents of /tmp/pyTivoX.log and /tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log ?


----------



## TiVoEvan74

mp4, Science Friday Video podcast issue solved w/o a glitch with the beta! Fantastic!

How wonderful that you contribute such skilled labor to the community. It's much appreciated. So often people seek only to monetize their talent (deservedly so, for sure, given the effort involved), so seeing such a free, public giveback is really welcomed!

Now, as to contributing, the home page for the PyTivo project doesn't seem to have any donation links on it! "How you can help" is about writing documentation, plugging the project, developing for it, etc., but not about donations.

Perhaps I've overlooked a link! I'd like to offer something to the effort that way.

By the way, I did find this blog overview of PyTivo that describes it nicely. http://www.giveusoneminute.com/enhance-your-tivo-usage-part-ii-pytivox/


----------



## wmcbrine

If you really want to donate, one of the pyTivo developers has a link in his sig.


----------



## stevencombs

TiVoEvan74 said:


> By the way, I did find this blog overview of PyTivo that describes it nicely.


I'm the writer of this blog post and I was pleased to find that someone found us! I hope our post is of service to this wonderful project. Its a small way for me to give back.
----------
Dr. Steven B. Combs
:: Give Us One Minute (GUOM)
:: giveusoneminute[dot]com


----------



## Yoav

1.1b15 up. You will need to hit 'apply' to generate the new config file (or remove the lines with use.title and sort.filename manually.).
Latest streambaby (r80) included, as well as ffmpeg.


----------



## jannlinder

Yoav,

Any chance on giving us (in the beta) a place to enter our own additions/changes to the StreamBaby .ini file?

Really looking forward to that!



Thx

Jann


----------



## NA9D

Yoav said:


> 1.1b15 up. You will need to hit 'apply' to generate the new config file (or remove the lines with use.title and sort.filename manually.).
> Latest streambaby (r80) included, as well as ffmpeg.


I assume that even though you are running a "b" version (ie: 1.1b10) that pyTivo still doesn't check for Beta builds. There's not a setting that I see to do that like in iTivo.


----------



## Yoav

NA9D said:


> I assume that even though you are running a "b" version (ie: 1.1b10) that pyTivo still doesn't check for Beta builds. There's not a setting that I see to do that like in iTivo.


As of (I think b12) if you download a beta it will check for future beta builds.


----------



## Yoav

jannlinder said:


> Yoav,
> Any chance on giving us (in the beta) a place to enter our own additions/changes to the StreamBaby .ini file?


Nope. (ok that was the short versoion).

The long version is: This gui tool is intended to be a simple front-end. If you know enough
to edit files, then you should be able to manually edit the streambaby.ini, and stop relying on the
gui tool's generation of that file.

I do not intend to add support for partial control of the streambaby.ini file in the gui, as that will open the
door to conflicts with settings, and problems that I just don't want to have to deal with. Right now
I just say "hit apply" and I know what should be in the file. If you choose to change that, you KNOW
what you're doing. you KNOW it's unsupported, and if things break, you know you're gonna have to
figure out what's wrong (or hit 'apply' and lose your changes). It also means you are now responsible
for figuring out if you need to make changes to the file with new releases of streambaby.


----------



## NA9D

Feature Request:

Can we select which folders to use with pyTivo and which for Streambaby? Right now it's all or nothing...


----------



## Yoav

NA9D said:


> Feature Request:
> 
> Can we select which folders to use with pyTivo and which for Streambaby? Right now it's all or nothing...


(already there)..
Instead of using "video" as the "Type", use "video:stream" or "videoytivo"


----------



## NA9D

Yoav said:


> (already there)..
> Instead of using "video" as the "Type", use "video:stream" or "videoytivo"


Cool! Thanks


----------



## jannlinder

Yoav said:


> Nope. (ok that was the short versoion).
> 
> The long version is: This gui tool is intended to be a simple front-end. If you know enough
> to edit files, then you should be able to manually edit the streambaby.ini, and stop relying on the
> gui tool's generation of that file.
> 
> I do not intend to add support for partial control of the streambaby.ini file in the gui, as that will open the
> door to conflicts with settings, and problems that I just don't want to have to deal with. Right now
> I just say "hit apply" and I know what should be in the file. If you choose to change that, you KNOW
> what you're doing. you KNOW it's unsupported, and if things break, you know you're gonna have to
> figure out what's wrong (or hit 'apply' and lose your changes). It also means you are now responsible
> for figuring out if you need to make changes to the file with new releases of streambaby.


The only issue is that I cannot get streambaby to run on OS X without using pyTivoX

It complains about other things about no native FFMPEG.

I would love if PyTivoX simply did not change the ini file between runs.  Then I could just alter the file in /Application Support/ and be done.


----------



## gilbreen

Yoav,

Thanks again for a great program. A minor request and if not able to do, no big deal but it would be great to be able to rearrange the list in the Shared Directories by dragging and dropping the names to its new place. Not sure if I am describing it right, but just looking for a way or suggestion to rearrange the order without having to delete and re-add the names. Again, not a huge deal if not easy to implement since inputting the directories isn't terribly laborious.


----------



## matelot

Installed on my machine but I don't see Pytivo or Streambaby checkbox on the main screen. Do I have the right version? 
Got it working flawlessly first time and now it stopped working. I can see the file name on Tivo but when I click on it, nothing happens. Any pointer?

Great program. That's the reason I got Tivo so I can stream my movies on my computer.

Thanks for all your hard work,
Mat


----------



## Yoav

jannlinder said:


> I would love if PyTivoX simply did not change the ini file between runs.  Then I could just alter the file in /Application Support/ and be done.


Your wish is my command! poof! done! 

pyTivoX never changes the ini file between invocations. The only time it ever changes the ini files is when you hit the 'apply' button.

So just don't hit the 'apply' button. Upgrading will not change the .ini file, nor will 'exit' or 'start'.


----------



## Yoav

matelot said:


> Installed on my machine but I don't see Pytivo or Streambaby checkbox on the main screen. Do I have the right version?
> Got it working flawlessly first time and now it stopped working. I can see the file name on Tivo but when I click on it, nothing happens. Any pointer?
> 
> Great program. That's the reason I got Tivo so I can stream my movies on my computer.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work,
> Mat


The streambaby/pytivo checkboxes are only in the beta right now. I haven't released the beta as the main program since streambaby is still being actively developed, and I want it to reach a 'stable' point before I unleash it... If you're happy to help test though, download and install the beta instead.

As for it stopping working, I don't have enough context to figure out what happened. Does exitting and re-starting help? We can look at the logs, but I'd suggest you install the beta first...


----------



## bedelman

matelot said:


> Installed on my machine but I don't see Pytivo or Streambaby checkbox on the main screen. Do I have the right version?
> Got it working flawlessly first time and now it stopped working. I can see the file name on Tivo but when I click on it, nothing happens. Any pointer?
> 
> Great program. That's the reason I got Tivo so I can stream my movies on my computer.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work,
> Mat


You need to use the beta release to see those -- http://code.google.com/p/pytivox/downloads/list


----------



## Yoav

gilbreen said:


> Yoav,
> 
> Thanks again for a great program. A minor request and if not able to do, no big deal but it would be great to be able to rearrange the list in the Shared Directories by dragging and dropping the names to its new place. Not sure if I am describing it right, but just looking for a way or suggestion to rearrange the order without having to delete and re-add the names. Again, not a huge deal if not easy to implement since inputting the directories isn't terribly laborious.


It's doable, but would take a bit of work... althoug I'm curious: why does the ordering matter?

(technical babble: Basically the table is provided using apple's NSTable data structure. Unfortunately, NSTables do not support 'drag re-arranging'. And apple doesn't provide any class that supports it. So I could either write code than handles dragging within the table (pain in the butt) or look for someone who implemented a table class with drag re-arrange support...)


----------



## matelot

Let me try downloading the beta version and I will let you know if I have any problem with the app.


----------



## gilbreen

Yoav said:


> It's doable, but would take a bit of work... althoug I'm curious: why does the ordering matter?
> 
> (technical babble: Basically the table is provided using apple's NSTable data structure. Unfortunately, NSTables do not support 'drag re-arranging'. And apple doesn't provide any class that supports it. So I could either write code than handles dragging within the table (pain in the butt) or look for someone who implemented a table class with drag re-arrange support...)


The ordering doesn't really matter - probably my OCD manifesting itself. Was more curious if there was a way to rearrange but like I said, it really isn't a big deal to rearrange if needed by just deleting and re-adding the items.

Not that you will, but don't lose any sleep over it. I am really happy to have the program as is.

Thanks as always for your rapid responses!


----------



## atlas723

Yoav, first off, thank you so much for all your hard work, patience and diligence in responding to everyone's questions. You've developed an incredible program. 

Now enough with the praise. I've been using pyTivoX for about a month now, moving from 1.0.1 through the betas and have had intermittent luck getting anything to show up in my "Now Playing..." screen. It took quite a few clicks of the "Apply" button, but it finally worked. Then I moved from hard wired network connection to wireless and lost the ability to see the files in "Now Playing....". Thinking that it was due to wireless signal strength, I messed around moving my router, but to no avail. Then I saw your recent betas, and ever since I've been able to get streambaby to show up in the "Music, Photos, Showcases" and play without any issues. That means I'm able to communicate with my Tivo just fine, stream movies and I should count my blessings. But I still can't get the Classic pyTivo to work. Now to troubleshoot, I've restarted my Tivo and computer numerous times, uninstalled and reinstalled pyTivoX 5 times, hit "Apply" more times than I care to admit, but nothing has worked. I'd be happy to post/dump any log you'd care to review.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Yoav

atlas723 said:


> I'd be happy to post/dump any log you'd care to review.


So, can you open a Terminal.app and run


Code:


ifconfig -a; route get default

 and include the output? Also, is there anything interesting in /tmp/pyTivoX.log ?

Sounds like your tivo is not having much success finding pyTivo... Lets see if we can figure out why...


----------



## Sevenfeet

Beta 19 is up. What's new?


----------



## Yoav

Sevenfeet said:


> Beta 19 is up. What's new?


it's back to being 10.5 only, and got the svn latest of streambaby/ffmpeg/x264/lame (you'd need to find out from the ffmpeg folks what changed.. they seem to check in changes daily


----------



## jannlinder

Yoav said:


> it's back to being 10.5 only, and got the svn latest of streambaby/ffmpeg/x264/lame (you'd need to find out from the ffmpeg folks what changed.. they seem to check in changes daily


Just wondering (and it does *not* affect me cos i do have 10.5) but what made you go to 10.5 only?

Was it the interface GUI or was it a spec in the ffmpeg/x264/lame compilations?

J


----------



## Yoav

jannlinder said:


> Just wondering (and it does *not* affect me cos i do have 10.5) but what made you go to 10.5 only?
> 
> Was it the interface GUI or was it a spec in the ffmpeg/x264/lame compilations?
> 
> J


10.5 comes with python 2.5, which pyTivo depends on. I don't really want to have to guide people through installing python, so it's 10.5-only. Additionally, the auto-launch code is a 10.5 method (10.4 did it differently).


----------



## wmcbrine

Yoav said:


> 10.5 comes with python 2.5, which pyTivo depends on.


It'll also work with 2.4 (and 2.6). But not the 2.3 that comes with 10.4, true.


----------



## nriahi

I hope I am asking this question in the right forum. I just installed pyTiVoX 1.0.1 and I can share music from my iMac (10.5.6) but the photos that I share all show a broken image on the Tivo HD Series2.


I appreciate any help as I did search the forums and found no help there. 

Thanks

Nashmarkt


----------



## Yoav

nriahi said:


> I hope I am asking this question in the right forum. I just installed pyTiVoX 1.0.1 and I can share music from my iMac (10.5.6) but the photos that I share all show a broken image on the Tivo HD Series2.
> 
> I appreciate any help as I did search the forums and found no help there.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nashmarkt


Download the beta. The official release has a bug with pictures that was fixed in the betas.


----------



## scrytch

Hi,

Great program! Works with Australian TiVo with latest firmware, but videos don't show up in Now Playing section, only accessible via streambaby. Music & photos work fine.

Now onto my question:
I've got my kids dvd's ripped to xvid format (handbrake - mp3 audio), and when I choose to play these files streambaby comes back with an error 0x2e006a

I've tried changing "same" to all other options and no luck.

Any way to fix this?

Error log below:


Code:


Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.516|   |Acceptor|HostContext|compKey=663000180223515-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.518|   |Acceptor|HostContext|compKey=663000180223515-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.519|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|Desc: Cars
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.638|   |Acceptor|PreviewWindow|pWidth: 640
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.638|   |Acceptor|PreviewWindow|preview parent=BView[#2916,bounds=0,0,640x480]
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.638|   |Acceptor|HostContext|key=mpos:file:/Volumes/media/Videos/Movies/Cars.avi applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.638|   |Acceptor|HostContext|applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.638|   |Acceptor|HostContext|applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.639|   |Acceptor|HostContext|compKey=663000180223515-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.639|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|goto position: 0, vidlen: 2967720
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.639|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|Position not in buffer, starting new stream
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.889|   |master|ViewScreen|Openening stream at position: 0(0 secs)
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.889|   |master|VideoModuleHelper|Bitrate for quality: 2221
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.890|   |master|VideoModuleHelper|quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.891|   |master|FFmpegExeVideoModule|Using ffmpeg transcode args: -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 23.976 -v 0 -threads 2 -bufsize 4096k -b 2008k -maxrate 8000k -ab 224k -s 624x352
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:08.893|   |master|FFmpegExeVideoModule|FFmpegCmd: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin -ss 0.0 -i /Volumes/media/Videos/Movies/Cars.avi -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 23.976 -v 0 -threads 2 -bufsize 4096k -b 2008k -maxrate 8000k -ab 224k -s 624x352 tcp://127.0.0.1:8503
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:09.050|   |master|NamedStream|Registering named stream: fa9ed501-b7de-477c-aa43-0b9295981949.stream
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:09.196|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|error=ERROR: 0x2e006a
Cars.avi
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:09.196|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|error=ERROR: 0x2e006a
Cars.avi
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:09.196|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|error=ERROR: 0x2e006a
Cars.avi
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:09.196|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|error=ERROR: 0x2e006a
Cars.avi
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:09.196|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|error=ERROR: 0x2e006a
Cars.avi
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:09.197|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|error=ERROR: 0x2e006a
Cars.avi
Wed 2009/02/18 00:17:10.667|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|code=3 rawcode=16777475
Cars.avi

Thanks,
Shane.


----------



## Yoav

scrytch said:


> Now onto my question:


That looks like a streambaby issue. First thing to try is check that ffmpeg is managing to read/write those files. Open up Terminal.app, and type:


Code:


 /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg -i /Volumes/media/Videos/Movies/Cars.avi

That should print out some info about the movie and exit. Tell us what it says.

If that works, the next thing is to see how the transcode is doing:


Code:


 /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg -ss 0.0 -i /Volumes/media/Videos/Movies/Cars.avi -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 23.976 -v 0 -threads 2 -bufsize 4096k -b 2008k -maxrate 8000k -ab 224k -s 624x352 /tmp/out.mpg

You can kill the encode by hitting 'ctrl-c' while it's running. The above should run for a long time. If it exits with an error, we have the culprit, please repeat the error here. I may ask you to re-post this question in the streambaby thread if we can't figure out anything though


----------



## kearygriffin

Yoav said:


> That looks like a streambaby issue.


From some of the conversations going on over in the streambaby thread, I don't think anyone has gotten streambaby working down under. The only exception may be someone who is beta-testing new TiVo software for Australia.

So I'm not 100% sure, but I have a feeling people will have to wait for the next Australian TiVo software update to get streambaby to work.


----------



## scrytch

> That should print out some info about the movie and exit. Tell us what it says.





Code:


FFmpeg version SVN-r17231, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-vhook --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --enable-swscale --extra-cflags=-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264 --extra-ldflags=-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/
  libavutil     49.14. 0 / 49.14. 0
  libavcodec    52.15. 0 / 52.15. 0
  libavformat   52.28. 0 / 52.28. 0
  libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
  libswscale     0. 6. 2 /  0. 6. 2
  built on Feb 14 2009 08:39:56, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 23.98 (65535/2733) -> 23.98 (2997003/125000)
Input #0, avi, from '/Volumes/media/Videos/Movies/Cars.avi':
  Duration: 00:49:27.72, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1553 kb/s
    Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 624x352 [PAR 1:1 DAR 39:22], 23.98 tb(r)
    Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 128 kb/s
At least one output file must be specified




> If that works, the next thing is to see how the transcode is doing


No error - it encoded fine.

I'm gathering it may be due to the bastardised TiVo Australia software, so will try it when the next firmware is released.

Regards,
Shane.


----------



## TadK

Greetings- I'm very interested in this program but am struggling to get it to work. I have downloaded both stable and beta versions of the app but reach the same result. Nothing showing up in the Now Playing.

I am running a iMac G5 10.5.6, python version 2.51. A previous poster has similar issues and reported that restarting the DVR helped. This did not work for me. I have 2 shared folders set up (sharing preferences set), added them to PyTivoX and applied (several times).

I'm not getting anywhere. Any help would be appreciated.
Tad


----------



## Yoav

TadK said:


> Greetings- I'm very interested in this program but am struggling to get it to work.


Tivo S3? HD? S2?. Can you stream under Photos,Music,Showcases?
Does iTiVo see your tivo? Is everything on the same network? wireless?


----------



## Sevenfeet

TadK said:


> Greetings- I'm very interested in this program but am struggling to get it to work. I have downloaded both stable and beta versions of the app but reach the same result. Nothing showing up in the Now Playing.
> 
> I am running a iMac G5 10.5.6, python version 2.51. A previous poster has similar issues and reported that restarting the DVR helped. This did not work for me. I have 2 shared folders set up (sharing preferences set), added them to PyTivoX and applied (several times).
> 
> I'm not getting anywhere. Any help would be appreciated.
> Tad


This is a problem for me too and has been for a couple of weeks. I have a Leopard Server hacked to run on an elderly G4 PowerMac. Up until recently, pTivoX has run on this machine just fine. Now it runs but the Preferences panel refuses to come up (it's just grayed out in the application). So I'm not sure exactly what it's doing. It does seem to still be sharing...I get the shared folders I previously setup in the Now Playing Lists for my two S3 Tivos. I can transfer previously transferred programs (.tivo files). But I can't change anything. Any ideas? Restarting the server does not seem to help.


----------



## Yoav

Sevenfeet said:


> This is a problem for me too and has been for a couple of weeks. I have a Leopard Server hacked to run on an elderly G4 PowerMac. Up until recently, pTivoX has run on this machine just fine. Now it runs but the Preferences panel refuses to come up (it's just grayed out in the application). So I'm not sure exactly what it's doing. It does seem to still be sharing...I get the shared folders I previously setup in the Now Playing Lists for my two S3 Tivos. I can transfer previously transferred programs (.tivo files). But I can't change anything. Any ideas? Restarting the server does not seem to help.


Well, since there *is* no preferences panel, the bug isn't that it's greyed out. The bug is that there's a menu option for it. Removing it for next release. The main window is all there is. Sometimes it is hidden behind other windows (try minimizing/hiding other applications). Also, top right menulet may let you hide/show the main window.

As to why it's not working for you in general for pyTivo. I don't really know. Since there's nothing interesting in the logs, and nothing more than 'it used to work for me but now it doesn't', it's really hard to debug.


----------



## Sevenfeet

Yoav said:


> Well, since there *is* no preferences panel, the bug isn't that it's greyed out. The bug is that there's a menu option for it. Removing it for next release. The main window is all there is. Sometimes it is hidden behind other windows (try minimizing/hiding other applications). Also, top right menulet may let you hide/show the main window.
> 
> As to why it's not working for you in general for pyTivo. I don't really know. Since there's nothing interesting in the logs, and nothing more than 'it used to work for me but now it doesn't', it's really hard to debug.


It was the top right menulet. I feel completely embarrassed now. 

Hey, b20 is up !


----------



## TadK

Yoav said:


> Tivo S3? HD? S2?. Can you stream under Photos,Music,Showcases?
> Does iTiVo see your tivo? Is everything on the same network? wireless?


Tivo S2, I am able to stream content through the Tivo (showcases, photostream, etc.) iTivo see the tivo and transfer to mac is fine. Tivo is hardwired to same route as mac.

Was previously using the tivo software and visual hub plugin to place content back on the tivo with no issues. I really was drawn to this for the ability to organize my media collection. Nothing else has changed network wise.

Shared media is on mounted external drive and a local folder on the mac.

Tad


----------



## Yoav

TadK said:


> Tivo S2, I am able to stream content through the Tivo (showcases, photostream, etc.) iTivo see the tivo and transfer to mac is fine. Tivo is hardwired to same route as mac.


I'm assuming you don't mean 'stream content through the Tivo' with streambaby? That doesn't work on S2.

When you use iTiVo, does it tell you the tivo's name at the top menu? or does it say "My Tivos" and you type in an IP address?


----------



## TadK

Yoav said:


> I'm assuming you don't mean 'stream content through the Tivo' with streambaby? That doesn't work on S2.
> 
> When you use iTiVo, does it tell you the tivo's name at the top menu? or does it say "My Tivos" and you type in an IP address?


No- I can access the standard web content through the tivo- not the streambaby content. (honestly not even sure what that is).

In iTivo, from left to right- my IP address, a drop menu with "My Tivos" and "HomeTivo" (where hometivo is our tivo)


----------



## Yoav

TadK said:


> No- I can access the standard web content through the tivo- not the streambaby content. (honestly not even sure what that is).
> 
> In iTivo, from left to right- my IP address, a drop menu with "My Tivos" and "HomeTivo" (where hometivo is our tivo)


Hm... so your tivo and your mac are definitely talking. and nothing seems to be filtering broadcast packets.... I guess there's a few more things to try, none of them too easy though .

First, lets try using a different port, just in case something else is already using that (although I *think* we would see something in the log if that were the case). Open up pyTiVoX (use the beta), Make sure you have 'pyTivo's checkbox selected (classic). Add at least one video share at the bottom. Hit Apply, and then hit the big red 'exit' button.
Now open up the Finder, and go to <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/. Option-click (or right click) pyTivo.conf, and choose "Open With...", "other...". From the menu choices pick "TextEdit".

Where you see a Port=9032, change that to somehting like 9123. And where you see a beacon=xxx.xxx.xxx.255, change that to the IP address of your tivo. Save, and exit.

Now start up pyTivoX again. DO NOT HIT APPLY!!! 

Go to your tivo, check the bottom of the 'now playing...' list. Is your computer listed there now?


----------



## Yoav

pmd said:


> * A collection of .mkv files (the only ones tried), all give the Error 0xffff in red text on screen.


 it would be useful if you could look at /tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log and see if there's anything useful there. I know for a fact that my mkv files, which I encoded using x.264/ac-3 using handbrake, work fine.



> * A number of mpeg4 videos (.mov, & .mp4) ripped from DVD with an older version of Handbrake don't display any video when played. Audio works fine, and thumbnails are shown when skipping. This can be fixed by selecting a lower quality rate (so transcoding the file makes it playable), but isn't ideal. DVDs ripped to .m4v using a newer version of Handbrake's Universal preset play fine.


Sounds like the mpeg-4 video is using a h.264 encoding that is more advanced than the tivo likes, but which ffmpeg is happy to read (which is why transcoding to mpeg-2 is working fine, as are thumbnails, but when transmitted as-is, it breaks). Unfortunately, your only solution (other than hoping that tivo suddenly supports more advanced encodings) is to re-encode it -- either on the fly, or by loading it into handbrake again. Selecting 'high' for the transcode *should* be of a high-enough quality that you wouldn't notice the re-encode's quality degradation. Is your complaint that it looks bad or that it eats CPU cycles on your computer?


----------



## kearygriffin

Yoav said:


> ...Sounds like the mpeg-4 video is using a h.264 encoding that is more advanced than the tivo likes...


The SVN version of streambaby should recognize these MP4 files as not being TiVo compatible and transcode appropriately. V0.24 would just try to pass them to the TiVo and you would get the blackscreen with audio. This will be included in the next release.


----------



## TadK

Yoav said:


> Where you see a Port=9032, change that to somehting like 9123. And where you see a beacon=xxx.xxx.xxx.255, change that to the IP address of your tivo. Save, and exit.
> 
> Now start up pyTivoX again. DO NOT HIT APPLY!!!
> 
> Go to your tivo, check the bottom of the 'now playing...' list. Is your computer listed there now?


Okay- multi thread response here... Not being one to wait around, I pulled out my laptop and installed iTivo and pyTivoX. Fired it up and my share was found. Hooray. Sadly this confirmed that something with the desktop was wrong.. I'm a believe now- the software is that simple and works! Amazed.

Back to the home machine.... I opened the conf file and changed the port and beacon. Everything now works from the home machine. So i must have a conflict on the machine with ports.

I am going to assume that any updates or accidental clicks of "apply" will require me to reset the port (unless I can figure out what other app is sitting on it) and beacon?

Tad


----------



## Yoav

TadK said:


> I am going to assume that any updates or accidental clicks of "apply" will require me to reset the port (unless I can figure out what other app is sitting on it) and beacon?


Updates will not touch the file.

Clicking 'apply' will. So avoid hitting 'apply'. Unfortunately, with some releases, you may want to hit apply to enable new features .

Before you spend a lot of time trying to track down the culprit. Maybe a reboot will help? Maybe there's some rogue old version of pyTivo left over that's holding the port open?


----------



## matelot

Everything is working fine with the beta version. I want to find out if it's possible to add movie description before viewing the movie. Just like Tivo where it gives the show description. Right now, it just shows the filename on Tivo.


----------



## Yoav

matelot said:


> Everything is working fine with the beta version. I want to find out if it's possible to add movie description before viewing the movie. Just like Tivo where it gives the show description. Right now, it just shows the filename on Tivo.


Yes. This is called metadata. To set up metadata that works with both pyTivo and streambaby, you will need to create a .txt file with the appropriate metadata. So for a movie named myfile.mp4, you need to create a text file named myfile.mp4.txt , and put appropriate values in it. The values are documented here: http://pytivo.armooo.net/wiki/MetaData. If you get your shows off the tivo using 'iTiVo', you can have iTiVo create an appropriate metadata file for you with all the correct values.

If you only care about streambaby, and only use mp4 files, you can go a slightly easier route and just use metadata within the mp4 file. A tool like MetaX will do the hard work for you.

If you have further questions about this, I'd recommend posting them under the pyTivo or streambaby thread (not pyTiVoX, which is just a mac front-end). As there will be more people who can help you out.


----------



## pmd

Yoav said:


> it would be useful if you could look at /tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log and see if there's anything useful there. I know for a fact that my mkv files, which I encoded using x.264/ac-3 using handbrake, work fine.


I made a slight mistake, the actual error shown in red on the TV was 'Stream failed to open'. Here's the log:



Code:


Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:56.184|   |Acceptor|VideoModuleHelper|Guessing bitrate for file:/Volumes/Store/Video/TV/The%20Wire/Season%201/Wire_S01E01.mkv to: 565
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:56.264|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|Desc: Wire_S01E01
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:57.913|   |Acceptor|PreviewWindow|pWidth: 640
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:57.913|   |Acceptor|PreviewWindow|preview parent=BView[#2559,bounds=0,0,640x480]
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:57.916|   |Acceptor|HostContext|key=mpos:file:/Volumes/Store/Video/TV/The%20Wire/Season%201/Wire_S01E01.mkv applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:57.916|   |Acceptor|HostContext|applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:57.917|   |Acceptor|HostContext|applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:57.917|   |Acceptor|HostContext|compKey=6630001801F21FD-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:57.942|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|goto position: 0, vidlen: 3728426
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:57.942|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|Position not in buffer, starting new stream
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:58.193|   |master|ViewScreen|Openening stream at position: 0(0 secs)
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:58.193|   |master|VideoModuleHelper|quality setting is above quality of video, streaming normally
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:58.197|   |master|FFmpegExeVideoModule|Using ffmpeg transcode args: -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 23.976 -v 0 -threads 2 -sameq -ab 384k
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:58.201|   |master|FFmpegExeVideoModule|FFmpegCmd: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin -ss 0.0 -i /Volumes/Store/Video/TV/The Wire/Season 1/Wire_S01E01.mkv -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 23.976 -v 0 -threads 2 -sameq -ab 384k tcp://127.0.0.1:8500
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:58.247|   |Acceptor|Application|Already initialized, not re-initing.
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:58.249|   |Acceptor|Application|Already initialized, not re-initing.
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:58.362|   |master|FFmpegExeVideoModule|FFmpeg failed to continue running... Assuming error
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:58.363|   |master|SocketProcessInputStream|Destroying running process...
Thu 2009/02/19 20:25:58.364|   |master|ViewScreen|error=Failed to open stream
Thu 2009/02/19 20:26:05.480|   |Acceptor|ViewScreen|code=4 rawcode=16777732
Thu 2009/02/19 20:26:05.481|   |Acceptor|HostContext|key=mpos:file:/Volumes/Store/Video/TV/The%20Wire/Season%201/Wire_S01E01.mkv value=0
Thu 2009/02/19 20:26:05.484|   |Acceptor|HostContext|key=mpos:file:/Volumes/Store/Video/TV/The%20Wire/Season%201/Wire_S01E01.mkv value=0applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
Thu 2009/02/19 20:26:05.484|   |Acceptor|HostContext|applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
Thu 2009/02/19 20:26:05.485|   |Acceptor|HostContext|applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Thu 2009/02/19 20:26:05.485|   |Acceptor|HostContext|compKey=6630001801F21FD-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Thu 2009/02/19 20:26:05.485|   |Acceptor|HostContext|compKey=6630001801F21FD-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Thu 2009/02/19 20:26:05.485|   |Acceptor|HostContext|compKey=6630001801F21FD-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Thu 2009/02/19 20:26:05.706|   |master|SelectionScreen|focusOn entry=Wire_S01E01

And the output from ffmpeg -i:



Code:


Input #0, matroska, from '/Volumes/Store/Video/TV/The Wire/Season 1/Wire_S01E01.mkv':
  Duration: 01:02:08.42, start: 0.000000, bitrate: N/A
    Stream #0.0(eng): Audio: aac, 24000 Hz, stereo, s16
    Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: aac, 24000 Hz, mono, s16
    Stream #0.2(eng): Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 448x336 [PAR 1:1 DAR 4:3], 23.98 tb(r)

Finally, output from mkvinfo:


Code:


mkvinfo /Volumes/Store/Video/TV/The\ Wire/Season\ 1/Wire_S01E01.mkv 
+ EBML head
|+ Doc type: matroska
|+ Doc type version: 1
|+ Doc type read version: 1
+ Segment, size 263647235
|+ Seek head (subentries will be skipped)
|+ EbmlVoid (size: 4027)
|+ Segment information
| + Muxing application: libebml v0.7.0 + libmatroska v0.7.0
| + Writing application: mkvmerge v0.9.1 built on Jun 15 2004 23:29:28
| + Duration: 3728.426s (01:02:08.426)
| + Date: Mon Nov  1 04:17:07 2004 UTC
| + Title: The Wire - 101 - The Target (with optional commentary)
| + Segment UID: 0xd5 0x5f 0x0e 0x23 0xee 0x9f 0x35 0x55 0x3a 0x7d 0x2f 0x39 0x85 0x7d 0x1d 0xce
|+ Segment tracks
| + A track
|  + Track number: 1
|  + Track UID: 809150688
|  + Track type: audio
|  + MinCache: 0
|  + Timecode scale: 1
|  + Codec ID: A_AAC/MPEG4/LC/SBR
|  + Default duration: 42.667ms (23.438 fps for a video track)
|  + Default flag: 1
|  + Language: eng
|  + Audio track
|   + Sampling frequency: 24000
|   + Channels: 2
|   + Output sampling frequency: 48000
| + A track
|  + Track number: 2
|  + Track UID: 3465606272
|  + Track type: audio
|  + MinCache: 0
|  + Timecode scale: 1
|  + Codec ID: A_AAC/MPEG4/LC/SBR
|  + Default duration: 42.667ms (23.438 fps for a video track)
|  + Default flag: 0
|  + Language: eng
|  + Name: Director's Commentary
|  + Audio track
|   + Sampling frequency: 24000
|   + Channels: 1
|   + Output sampling frequency: 48000
| + A track
|  + Track number: 3
|  + Track UID: 3553208210
|  + Track type: video
|  + MinCache: 1
|  + Timecode scale: 1
|  + Codec ID: V_MS/VFW/FOURCC
|  + CodecPrivate, length 40 (FourCC: XVID, 0x44495658)
|  + Default duration: 41.708ms (23.976 fps for a video track)
|  + Default flag: 1
|  + Language: eng
|  + Video track
|   + Pixel width: 448
|   + Pixel height: 336
|   + Display width: 448
|   + Display height: 336
|  + Lacing flag: 0
|+ EbmlVoid (size: 1024)
|+ Cluster




Yoav said:


> Selecting 'high' for the transcode *should* be of a high-enough quality that you wouldn't notice the re-encode's quality degradation. Is your complaint that it looks bad or that it eats CPU cycles on your computer?


Not a complaint, just an observation  I didn't think of trying 'high' quality until I was writing my post, but I was away from the TiVo. I guess I'm more concerned about a seamless user experience, though the transcoding does kick the Macbook's fans into overdrive, so much so that I can hear it from the next room!

PyTivoX and streambaby are excellent projects - I was so excited about the prospect of not having to drag the laptop into the lounge to connect to the TV anymore that I couldn't sleep last night. Thank you!


----------



## Techtravler

Yoav said:


> Ok, just uploaded 0.5
> Main changes:
> Code now runs as a 'daemon' (user launched agent).
> Can be configured to run at startup.
> Now has a menulet for controlling it.
> 
> --> it is 10.5 *ONLY*.
> (python on 10.4 is too old, and also pytivoX now relies on some 10.5 api calls).
> 
> Update and test away... Thanks!!


Too bad....for the 10.5 only this looked good.


----------



## Yoav

pmd said:


> I made a slight mistake, the actual error shown in red on the TV was 'Stream failed to open'. Here's the log:


It *looks* as if ffmpeg is dying while trying to deal with the file. Can you run:


Code:


/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg -ss 0.0 -i "/Volumes/Store/Video/TV/The Wire/Season 1/Wire_S01E01.mkv" -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 23.976 -v 0 -threads 2 -sameq -ab 384k /tmp/output.mpg
rm /tmp/output.mpg

Is it working fine or does it exit/crash with some interesting error?


----------



## Sevenfeet

Just some observations...

pTivoX (and Streambaby) have been getting better by leaps and bounds ever since Streambaby + ffmpeg came into the mix. It's nice that streaming video that wouldn't play before now can get transcoded before streaming to the Tivo.

But I'm also starting to face the limits of my technology, which for those who know my setup, should be painfully obvious. I'm running a Leopard Server on a PowerMac G4 Gigabit Dual 450 Mhz. Yes, its hacked to run Leopard on non-standard hardware although I run a newer video card, FW800 card and a FW400+USB2.0 card for devices like my Drobo 800 and Firewire 400 arrays for Time Machine backup storagefor other Macs on my network. But a dual processor elderly PPC machine can only do so much when it comes to the high demand world or digital transcoding.

It doesn't take a lot of horsepower to run a file server. One thing my setup does pretty well is just pumping either MPEG2 files from ripped DVDs to the Tivo via pTivoX/Streambaby or Mp4 files that don't need further transcoding. And pushing .tivo files back to the Tivo that were copied either from iTivo or Toast is pretty effortless. But ask the setup to do transcoding in real time and the whole thing grinds to a halt since it can't keep up in realtime. One thing that seems not to be going on the use of both processors by ffmpeg. I'm not sure if its designed for multiprocessor use, but it is noticeable from my server logs that one processor is usually loafing during streaming.

Another problem I see are with the "gravy" features of the product...pictures and music. Since nearly all of our pictures are in an iPhoto library, it doesn't really pay to have pTivoX handle them (Tivo Desktop talks to iPhoto directly). But for the loose photo folders I do have, the Tivo S3 would eventually error out in showing photos after about 3-5 photos shown. This never happens with Tivo Desktop.

And for music, I just pointed pTivoX to my iTunes Music Folder. Again, this works but it doesn't take advantage of any playlists I may have done (another Tivo Desktop feature). 99&#37; of my library are either AAC or Apple Lossless files. pTivoX transcodes this to MP3 for Tivo use, but for some reason it can't do it without music skips. Tivo Desktop + Lame 3.97 has never had this performance problem on my server.

Again, I'm not trying to knock a product I really really like and am beginning to use more frequently. But I'm thinking that some of these performance issues could be addressed while others (like video transcoding) are probably left to my next Mac server (maybe the next intel-based Mini).


----------



## Yoav

Sevenfeet said:


> Just some observations...


Well, I'm happy you're finding the program useful. I'll try and respond to the points:

streambaby is asking ffmpeg to use both processors (I changed the config to test for the number of cores and add a -threads {X} to the commandline). You can check that it indeed has the correct number by looking at <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/streambaby.ini for the ffmpegexe.transcode line. If it's not there, you may need to update to the latest pytivo and hit 'apply'. If it's *still* not there, then my code is probably failing to ID the number of cores/CPUs on your computer. We can fix that.

pyTivo is *not* doing that, mostly because I was a little uncomfortable modifying the ffmpeg_prams value (pyTivo seemed to be doing a good job with ID'ing tivo types and doing the right thing, and I was worried that overriding it would cause issues). If you feel 'brave' edit pytivo.conf, and add


Code:


ffmpeg_prams = -vcodec mpeg2video -threads 2 -r 29.97 -b &#37;(video_br)s -maxrate %(max_video_br)s -bufsize %(buff_size)s %(aspect_ratio)s -comment pyTivo.py -ab %(audio_br)s %(audio_fr)s %(audio_codec)s -f vob -

 in the Server section. (change the number of threads to the number of cores/cpus you have. Keep in mind 'apply' overwrites this file.

If that still isn't enough, you may want to consider pre-transcoding your files to a format the tivo likes, and then pytivo/streambaby will do no transcoding... Or, biting the bullet and buying a new computer. Keep in mind pyTivo and streambaby will happily run on linux, so you can probably buy/build a very nice fileserver for almost no cost. (although I'm partial to the mac, if saving cash is a priority, you can get VERY cheap monitor-less computers).

As for music/pictures (in pytivo). it *would* be nice if someone wrote a media plugin for pytivo that could choose itunes playlists. I personally don't use pytivo for pictures/music though, and I suspect most of the developers are currently focussing on the new 'mp4' stuff. However, it probably wouldn't hurt to suggest such a thing on the pytivo thread or forum (pyTivoX really is just a front-end..).

I'm not certain why you are getting skips in the music though. It's possible that I have a configuration problem (or that there is a dependency on something I failed to include?). I just tried playing some music from my computer and didn't notice any skipping though (yeah a single data point doesn't mean much). Maybe someone else can chime in with an explanation or a fix? -- although again, most pyTivo users are probably not even reading this thread, since this is just about the mac port...

oops, and I just re-read the message. Sounds like 'photos' is also breaking. Oddly enough, it's working for me (grrr). Can you see if there's anything interesting in /tmp/pyTivoX.log ? Are your pictures all jpegs, or do you use a different graphic format? There was an issue with photos that was fixed several betas ago, so can you please check that you are running the latest beta?

Anyways, that's pretty much all I can offer in terms of advice. I would like to fix the music issue if that can be done.


----------



## pmd

Yoav said:


> Is it working fine or does it exit/crash with some interesting error?


It exits with an error:



Code:


/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg -ss 0.0 -i "/Volumes/Store/Video/TV/The Wire/Season 1/Wire_S01E01.mkv" -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 23.976 -v 0 -threads 2 -sameq -ab 384k /tmp/output.mpg
FFmpeg version SVN-r17434, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-vhook --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --enable-swscale --extra-cflags=-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264 --extra-ldflags=-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/
  libavutil     49.14. 0 / 49.14. 0
  libavcodec    52.15. 0 / 52.15. 0
  libavformat   52.29. 0 / 52.29. 0
  libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 0 /  0. 7. 0
  built on Feb 18 2009 10:14:45, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)
Input #0, matroska, from '/Volumes/Store/Video/TV/The Wire/Season 1/Wire_S01E01.mkv':
  Duration: 01:02:08.42, start: 0.000000, bitrate: N/A
    Stream #0.0(eng): Audio: aac, 24000 Hz, stereo, s16
    Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: aac, 24000 Hz, mono, s16
    Stream #0.2(eng): Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 448x336 [PAR 1:1 DAR 4:3], 23.98 tb(r)
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.2 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.1
Error while opening codec for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height

The transcode parameters you gave to Shane in post 275 work fine.


----------



## Sevenfeet

Yoav said:


> Well, I'm happy you're finding the program useful. I'll try and respond to the points:
> 
> streambaby is asking ffmpeg to use both processors (I changed the config to test for the number of cores and add a -threads {X} to the commandline). You can check that it indeed has the correct number by looking at <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/streambaby.ini for the ffmpegexe.transcode line. If it's not there, you may need to update to the latest pytivo and hit 'apply'. If it's *still* not there, then my code is probably failing to ID the number of cores/CPUs on your computer. We can fix that.
> 
> pyTivo is *not* doing that, mostly because I was a little uncomfortable modifying the ffmpeg_prams value (pyTivo seemed to be doing a good job with ID'ing tivo types and doing the right thing, and I was worried that overriding it would cause issues). If you feel 'brave' edit pytivo.conf, and add
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ffmpeg_prams = -vcodec mpeg2video -threads 2 -r 29.97 -b &#37;(video_br)s -maxrate %(max_video_br)s -bufsize %(buff_size)s %(aspect_ratio)s -comment pyTivo.py -ab %(audio_br)s %(audio_fr)s %(audio_codec)s -f vob -
> 
> in the Server section. (change the number of threads to the number of cores/cpus you have. Keep in mind 'apply' overwrites this file.


Well I checked again and apparently I was wrong. Not only is pyTivoX accurately checking the number of processors in the machine (2) but it also seems to be using them. I streamed a Bugs Bunny cartoon I use for testing purposes and the load average on both CPUs spiked. Not sure what was going on with my previous observation. But it's not fast enough to handle it in real time. 



> If that still isn't enough, you may want to consider pre-transcoding your files to a format the tivo likes, and then pytivo/streambaby will do no transcoding... Or, biting the bullet and buying a new computer. Keep in mind pyTivo and streambaby will happily run on linux, so you can probably buy/build a very nice fileserver for almost no cost. (although I'm partial to the mac, if saving cash is a priority, you can get VERY cheap monitor-less computers).


What pre-transcoding method is the best these days? I usually like Handbrake although I remember that the old videostream didn't care for handbrake rendered files much. If there a pre-set that can save me the trouble and is it possible to sent AC3 instead of AAC (for the sake of my home theater)? As for a new computer, I'm pre-disposed to Macs as well (I'm a former Apple employee from 20 years ago). I'm hoping Apple introduces a 4-core Mac Mini sometime this year which can replace my current Leopard server. My servers are in my basement and don't need nice monitors. Old screens will do for occasional maintenance.



> As for music/pictures (in pytivo). it *would* be nice if someone wrote a media plugin for pytivo that could choose itunes playlists. I personally don't use pytivo for pictures/music though, and I suspect most of the developers are currently focussing on the new 'mp4' stuff. However, it probably wouldn't hurt to suggest such a thing on the pytivo thread or forum (pyTivoX really is just a front-end..).
> 
> I'm not certain why you are getting skips in the music though. It's possible that I have a configuration problem (or that there is a dependency on something I failed to include?). I just tried playing some music from my computer and didn't notice any skipping though (yeah a single data point doesn't mean much). Maybe someone else can chime in with an explanation or a fix? -- although again, most pyTivo users are probably not even reading this thread, since this is just about the mac port...
> 
> oops, and I just re-read the message. Sounds like 'photos' is also breaking. Oddly enough, it's working for me (grrr). Can you see if there's anything interesting in /tmp/pyTivoX.log ? Are your pictures all jpegs, or do you use a different graphic format? There was an issue with photos that was fixed several betas ago, so can you please check that you are running the latest beta?
> 
> Anyways, that's pretty much all I can offer in terms of advice. I would like to fix the music issue if that can be done.


For photos, I asked pyTivoX to do a slideshow of a group of jpegs I have...about 24 pics in all. It would not fail on the same pic. Sometimes you would get the a broken picture icon as an error. But when things really got bad, you'd get:

An unexpected error occured while accessing the server. (Error#5-6)

On the backend, I tracked the /tmp.pyTivoX.log file with a tail -f command. When the aforementioned error appeared on screen, the log file was getting this written into it:

192.168.0.8 - - [19/Feb/2009 15:26:30] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Drobo%20Photos%2FNew%20Pics&Recurse=Yes&Filter=image%2F*&SortOrder=Type,CaptureDate&AnchorItem=%2FDrobo%2520Photos%2FNew%2520Pics%2FIMG_0294.JPG&ItemCount=1&Details=Optimal&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -

This line was getting repeated every few seconds as if pyTivoX was working just fine but it had lost contact with the Tivo itself. Weird.

Music still skips when playing anything else but an MP3.


----------



## Yoav

pmd said:


> It exits with an error:


Ok, I'm wondering if that's because we're asking for an invalid audio bitrate. Does this work?


Code:


/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg -ss 0.0 -i "/Volumes/Store/Video/TV/The Wire/Season 1/Wire_S01E01.mkv" -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 23.976 -v 0 -threads 2 -sameq -ab 224k /tmp/output.mpg

(the only thing I changed is the audio bitrate to match post 275). If so, then grumble . Does 192k also work? The only main difference I can tell between your files and mine in the audio is that you're using 24k instead of 40 or 48. I'm *hoping* there won't be a need to do a lot of audio parsing and configuring depending on the input...


----------



## wmcbrine

Yoav said:


> it *would* be nice if someone wrote a media plugin for pytivo that could choose itunes playlists. I personally don't use pytivo for pictures/music though, and I suspect most of the developers are currently focussing on the new 'mp4' stuff.


I do use pyTivo for pictures and music, but I don't use iTunes. (Well, not seriously -- I do have 700 megs of MP3's on my Mac, but no playlists.) And really I'm the only one who works on the music plugin. So, yeah.



> _I'm not certain why you are getting skips in the music though._


I'd think that the computer was too slow, but it's only MP3's... I have an idea, though; let me get back to you on it.



> _oops, and I just re-read the message. Sounds like 'photos' is also breaking. Oddly enough, it's working for me (grrr)._


Not odd; that one's definitely connected to the speed of the machine. Not in a completely straightforward way, though. I've written about this extensively elsewhere, but the bottom line is that I haven't been able to fix it, except by using a faster machine.

The same #5-6 errors afflict the music plugin, although this is a separate issue from the skipping.


----------



## Yoav

Sevenfeet said:


> What pre-transcoding method is the best these days? I usually like Handbrake although I remember that the old videostream didn't care for handbrake rendered files much. If there a pre-set that can save me the trouble and is it possible to sent AC3 instead of AAC (for the sake of my home theater)?


I don't believe handbrake is able to output mpeg-2 files, so that's out. VLC can if you prefer a gui...

I suspect the easiest thing to do is simply use


Code:


/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg -i <input> -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 29.97 -v 0 -threads 2 -sameq -ab 384k <output>

This is just stolen from streambaby's defaults for 'same quality'. You may want to drop the -r 29.97 unless you have a REALLY weird framerate in your source. That will output an mpeg-2 with ac-3 audio. I'm sure there are probably tons of 'better' solutions too...


----------



## Sevenfeet

wmcbrine said:


> I do use pyTivo for pictures and music, but I don't use iTunes. (Well, not seriously -- I do have 700 megs of MP3's on my Mac, but no playlists.) And really I'm the only one who works on the music plugin. So, yeah.
> 
> I'd think that the computer was too slow, but it's only MP3's... I have an idea, though; let me get back to you on it.
> 
> Not odd; that one's definitely connected to the speed of the machine. Not in a completely straightforward way, though. I've written about this extensively elsewhere, but the bottom line is that I haven't been able to fix it, except by using a faster machine.
> 
> The same #5-6 errors afflict the music plugin, although this is a separate issue from the skipping.


One thing a faster machine would solve is the inherit nature of how this application is designed. If its relying on python, it's going to be slower than a completely compiled application. There's just no way around that.

One other thing I get in the pyTivoX.log file is a complaint about not finding the C version of Namemapper. Not sure if this is a standard warning or something you guys should know about.


----------



## Sevenfeet

Yoav said:


> I don't believe handbrake is able to output mpeg-2 files, so that's out. VLC can if you prefer a gui...
> 
> I suspect the easiest thing to do is simply use
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg -i <input> -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 29.97 -v 0 -threads 2 -sameq -ab 384k <output>
> 
> This is just stolen from streambaby's defaults for 'same quality'. You may want to drop the -r 29.97 unless you have a REALLY weird framerate in your source. That will output an mpeg-2 with ac-3 audio. I'm sure there are probably tons of 'better' solutions too...


What I meant was what Mp4 method is best to transcode my MPEG2 based DVDs to something the Tivo will like without further processing? An MP4 + AC3 solution would be ideal.


----------



## Yoav

Sevenfeet said:


> One other thing I get in the pyTivoX.log file is a complaint about not finding the C version of Namemapper. Not sure if this is a standard warning or something you guys should know about.


That is normal. (I get the warning too... I assume cheetah is not required, so I didn't bother getting and compiling it on every installation... I'm happy to be told otherwise and I'll install it with pyTivoX).


----------



## Yoav

Sevenfeet said:


> What I meant was what Mp4 method is best to transcode my MPEG2 based DVDs to something the Tivo will like without further processing? An MP4 + AC3 solution would be ideal.


Ahh.
As of right now, pyTivo will transcode all mp4s to mpeg-2s (there is some talk of new support for mp4 downloads, but this is all very prelim).

streambaby *will* stream mp4's, although there are some limitations. I unfortunately don't know the 'full list' of limitations (I think people are still figuring them out in fact), I would ask that in the streambaby thread. Personally I'd stick to 'safe' settings (no b-frames, no cabac, h.264 level 4 or lower, etc). It's definitely worth trying it with a file or two and see what happens.

That said, I'm curious why you'd rather convert them to mp4s? high-bitrate mpeg-2 will look just as good as high bitrate mpeg-4, and will be a LOT faster to encode (I'd guess an HD movie on your computer will take several days to encode as an mpeg-4 -- unless you reduce the resolution). The advantages of mpeg-4 show up at lower bitrates, which I assume you're not planning on using if this is for movie viewing on a good TV.


----------



## kearygriffin

Yoav said:


> ...
> That said, I'm curious why you'd rather convert them to mp4s? high-bitrate mpeg-2 will look just as good as high bitrate mpeg-4, and will be a LOT faster to encode (I'd guess an HD movie on your computer will take several days to encode as an mpeg-4 -- unless you reduce the resolution). The advantages of mpeg-4 show up at lower bitrates, which I assume you're not planning on using if this is for movie viewing on a good TV.


I think the big advantage of MP4's is transfer speed and bitrate. Mp4's get (something like) twice the quality at half the bitrate. So a 4000kbs mp4 has the same quality as an 8000kbs mpeg2. (I'm not sure it's really twice, but it is very significant)

Combine that with the fact that the TiVo is able to receive MP4's much quicker than mpeg2 (mpeg2 bandwidth is restricted by TiVo processing) you end up being able to stream in realtime much higher quality videos via MP4 than you can with mpeg.

(So TiVo can probably handle streaming hi-def MP4 files pretty well, but won't be able to handle streaming hi-def mpeg2 files)


----------



## Yoav

kearygriffin said:


> I think the big advantage of MP4's is transfer speed and bitrate. Mp4's get (something like) twice the quality at half the bitrate. So a 4000kbs mp4 has the same quality as an 8000kbs mpeg2. (I'm not sure it's really twice, but it is very significant)
> 
> Combine that with the fact that the TiVo is able to receive MP4's much quicker than mpeg2 (mpeg2 bandwidth is restricted by TiVo processing) you end up being able to stream in realtime much higher quality videos via MP4 than you can with mpeg.
> 
> (So TiVo can probably handle streaming hi-def MP4 files pretty well, but won't be able to handle streaming hi-def mpeg2 files)


fwiw, mpeg-2 outperforms mp4 (avc) at high bitrates. i.e. 20 mbps mpeg-2 video looks better than 20mbps mpeg-4. It's at low bitrates that mpeg-4 looks significantly better than mpeg-2. From what little I understand of avc, at anything over 10mbps, the quality returns diminish, whereas for mpeg-2, that only happens at around 40mbps. I suspect that at around the 5mbps mark both formats look about the same to most viewers, and then when you go lower (like 2mbps, which is what I tend to use for my movies) mpeg-4 clearly wins.

However, if mp4 files can be streamed to the tivo at a faster rate, then it's a definite win. I was mostly concerned for the fact that encoding mp4 is extremely CPU-intensive, and the OP was complaining about slow performance on his computer....


----------



## TadK

Just a quick update- all seems to be working well following the port and beacon change. The restart did help as well. I want to thank you for your attention and dedication to the project. I look forward to exploring it and wanted to thank you for you attention to my issue and all those others who wrote looking for help. Your passion is clear and you've made my experience thus far amazing. I thank you.:up:
Tad
Port Richey, FL


----------



## Sevenfeet

Yoav said:


> Ahh.
> As of right now, pyTivo will transcode all mp4s to mpeg-2s (there is some talk of new support for mp4 downloads, but this is all very prelim).
> 
> streambaby *will* stream mp4's, although there are some limitations. I unfortunately don't know the 'full list' of limitations (I think people are still figuring them out in fact), I would ask that in the streambaby thread. Personally I'd stick to 'safe' settings (no b-frames, no cabac, h.264 level 4 or lower, etc). It's definitely worth trying it with a file or two and see what happens.
> 
> That said, I'm curious why you'd rather convert them to mp4s? high-bitrate mpeg-2 will look just as good as high bitrate mpeg-4, and will be a LOT faster to encode (I'd guess an HD movie on your computer will take several days to encode as an mpeg-4 -- unless you reduce the resolution). The advantages of mpeg-4 show up at lower bitrates, which I assume you're not planning on using if this is for movie viewing on a good TV.


I keep forgetting that I need to refer to pyTivoX and Streambaby seperately for the sake of clarity. First, I keep forgetting that pyTivoX will convert MP4s on the fly to MPEG2s if you're just doing a transfer. That by itself is pretty neat but I don't really use that feature much, Streaming on the other hand (i.e. Streambaby) is better to hand it pre-encoded MP4s that the Tivo can swallow whole (and you get to make HD versions if you like versus MPEG2s). My dream is to be able to convert most of my DVDs that are in rotation for my kids to MP4s that any of us (or babysitters) could fire up without getting a physical disc out (i.e. Handbrake). The Tivo has access to my ripped DVDs as well which play just fine...one vob file at a time. Not exactly user friendly!

BTW, I don't use my elderly server for Handbrake encoding. (that would be torture) I use either an Intel iMac that I have or my wife's MacBook Pro. The problem is that up until now, I haven't found an encoding scheme I've liked enough to dedicate enough encoding time to do a large number of movies. I'll have to revisit the Streambaby thread.


----------



## wmcbrine

wmcbrine said:


> I'd think that the computer was too slow, but it's only MP3's... I have an idea, though; let me get back to you on it.


I remembered reports from Mac users that the Python process (and not just ffmpeg) was taking up an inordinate amount of CPU when transcoding video, and that this had been fixed by adding a buffer to the subprocess setup. (Only the Mac was affected, oddly.) But this hadn't been done for the music plugin. So I did, and it makes a big difference. I can't guarantee it will eliminate the skips (I didn't have any to begin with on my G4 Mini), but it does cut the CPU usage significantly. The change is in my repo now.


----------



## Yoav

Ok, just uploaded beta 21. This has the new wmcbrine pyTivo. Try it out and see if it helps out with your music?

(also, I don't really know what the difference is between wgw's and wmcbrine's, so if anything new breaks, tell me and we can try and fix it).


----------



## pmd

Yoav said:


> Ok, I'm wondering if that's because we're asking for an invalid audio bitrate. Does this work?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg -ss 0.0 -i "/Volumes/Store/Video/TV/The Wire/Season 1/Wire_S01E01.mkv" -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 23.976 -v 0 -threads 2 -sameq -ab 224k /tmp/output.mpg


Yes, that transcode works successfully. The .mpg file produced plays fine in VLC on the Mac, but when it's streamed to the Tivo via pyTivoX the audio sounds too high-pitched (chipmunk effect) - the video is fine. I'm not sure if it's getting transcoded again.


----------



## matelot

Thanks for the response. I'll look into it.


----------



## Yoav

pmd said:


> Yes, that transcode works successfully. The .mpg file produced plays fine in VLC on the Mac, but when it's streamed to the Tivo via pyTivoX the audio sounds too high-pitched (chipmunk effect) - the video is fine. I'm not sure if it's getting transcoded again.


Download the latest beta, and hit 'apply' to take the new changes.
Really the problem seems to stem from the fact that your source audio is very low-frequency-ranged, and I guess ffmpeg is refusing to convert it to a high-bitrate ac-3. The new code will default to a combined 192kbps across all channels, and hopefully that will work for you.

As for vlc, vlc can play a LOT more formats than the tivo can, and ffmpeg is doing its best to convert it to one that tivo likes, but *crap* does happen.


----------



## kearygriffin

Yoav said:


> Download the latest beta, and hit 'apply' to take the new changes.
> Really the problem seems to stem from the fact that your source audio is very low-frequency-ranged, and I guess ffmpeg is refusing to convert it to a high-bitrate ac-3. The new code will default to a combined 192kbps across all channels, and hopefully that will work for you.
> 
> As for vlc, vlc can play a LOT more formats than the tivo can, and ffmpeg is doing its best to convert it to one that tivo likes, but *crap* does happen.


I've also noticed that the more recent the version of ffmpeg, the more problems it seems to have with audio transcoding. Sometimes it refuses to convert, other times the effect I get most often is a high pitched "warbling effect". I just switched back to using an older ffmpeg (the default one that comes with my Linux distro). I get the impression that the audio transcoding is under heavy development recently. (but that is just an impression)

I wish I could be more help with which versions of ffmpeg do what/support what, but it's really just trial and error for me.


----------



## pmd

Yoav said:


> Download the latest beta, and hit 'apply' to take the new changes.
> Really the problem seems to stem from the fact that your source audio is very low-frequency-ranged, and I guess ffmpeg is refusing to convert it to a high-bitrate ac-3. The new code will default to a combined 192kbps across all channels, and hopefully that will work for you.


Closer. The TiVo plays the file, but the audio is still messed up - stuttering *and* the wrong frequency. Perhaps we should do as Keary said and wait for ffmpeg to get fixed 

No big deal, there are worse things in life. Thanks for the help, I appreciate your efforts. I wish I could help with this stuff (I'm a programmer) but I have a screaming baby to look after.  Speaking of which...


----------



## wmcbrine

Yoav said:


> The new code will default to a combined 192kbps across all channels, and hopefully that will work for you.


From what I'm reading, it sounds like the sample rate is the issue, not the bitrate.


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> From what I'm reading, it sounds like the sample rate is the issue, not the bitrate.


my *complete and utter guess* is that the sample rate is half, and the number of channels is 1 or 2, and so the original requested target bitrate of 384 was higher than it was willing to go (it was happy but distorted at 278 or whatnot, but it errored out with invalid bitrate at 384).

Either way, I'm taking it back to 384 on the next release, since lowering it didn't fix anything -- and I suspect people with 5.1 audio want to still have it sound 'good'.


----------



## pmd

wmcbrine said:


> From what I'm reading, it sounds like the sample rate is the issue, not the bitrate.


You're right. I added -ar 48000 to the ffmpegexe.transcode in streambaby.ini and the audio plays fine on Tivo now. Would we want that setting for all transcodes, or should it be used only when the input audio is at an odd rate like 24000 like in this case?

Now the audio isn't distracting me, I can see that the frame rate is probably half what it should be. I'll investigate.


----------



## Yoav

pmd said:


> You're right. I added -ar 48000 to the ffmpegexe.transcode in streambaby.ini and the audio plays fine on Tivo now. Would we want that setting for all transcodes, or should it be used only when the input audio is at an odd rate like 24000 like in this case?
> 
> Now the audio isn't distracting me, I can see that the frame rate is probably half what it should be. I'll investigate.


I'm honestly not sure . I'd be a little wary of forcing everything/everyone to a fixed sample rate. I'm inclined to hoping that ffmpeg figures out a 'better way to convert' so we don't have to worry about it.


----------



## SuperSpiker

I'm running PytivoX 1.1b21 on OSX 10.5.6. I have a Tivo HD.

When I access the folders I've shared with PytivoX via "Now Playing" on the Tivo everything works as expected.

But when I try to access those same shared folders via "Music, Photos, and Showcases" and click on "pyTivoX - Streambaby" I get this error: "An error occured while running the application. HTTP failure (Http connection error: 0x50005)"

Everything was working fine when I was using 1.1b16 but when I updated to 1.1b19 is when the above error started. I thought that 1.1b21 would fix this error but it's still happening.

I would include the error log in this post but I'm not sure how to find it.

Any help to resolve this error would be appreciated. PyTivoX and and Streambaby are an AWESOME combination for streaming video files to my Tivo. THANKS to the developers of both!

Joe.


----------



## Yoav

SuperSpiker said:


> I'm running PytivoX 1.1b21 on OSX 10.5.6. I have a Tivo HD.
> 
> When I access the folders I've shared with PytivoX via "Now Playing" on the Tivo everything works as expected.
> 
> But when I try to access those same shared folders via "Music, Photos, and Showcases" and click on "pyTivoX - Streambaby" I get this error: "An error occured while running the application. HTTP failure (Http connection error: 0x50005)"
> 
> Everything was working fine when I was using 1.1b16 but when I updated to 1.1b19 is when the above error started. I thought that 1.1b21 would fix this error but it's still happening.
> 
> I would include the error log in this post but I'm not sure how to find it.
> 
> Any help to resolve this error would be appreciated. PyTivoX and and Streambaby are an AWESOME combination for streaming video files to my Tivo. THANKS to the developers of both!
> 
> Joe.


You can look at the log by opening Finder, and then choosing from the menu: "Go", "Go to Folder..." and typing in "/tmp/", the logs will be named pyTivoX-SB.log and pyTivoX.log

That said, I'm hazarding a guess that this is related to the fact that streambaby is trying to stream it now where it was transcoding before (which would explain why pytivo is still working with it). You can force streambaby to transcode by selecting any quality OTHER than 'same'.


----------



## SuperSpiker

Yoav said:


> You can look at the log by opening Finder, and then choosing from the menu: "Go", "Go to Folder..." and typing in "/tmp/", the logs will be named pyTivoX-SB.log and pyTivoX.log


Here is the pyTivoX.log:



Code:


INFO:pyTivo:pyTivo is ready.
/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Cheetah/Compiler.py:1532: UserWarning: 
You don't have the C version of NameMapper installed! I'm disabling Cheetah's useStackFrames option as it is painfully slow with the Python version of NameMapper. You should get a copy of Cheetah with the compiled C version of NameMapper.
  "\nYou don't have the C version of NameMapper installed! "
192.168.1.7 - - [21/Feb/2009 00:16:25] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
192.168.1.7 - - [21/Feb/2009 00:21:52] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -

Here is the pyTivoX-SB.log:



Code:


Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:06.629|   |main|StreamBabyConfig|WorkingDir: /private/tmp
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:06.631|   |main|StreamBabyConfig|StreamBabyDir: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/streambaby
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:06.631|   |main|StreamBabyConfig|CurDir: /private/tmp
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:10.356|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loading avutil, default: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavutil.dylib
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:10.548|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavutil.dylib
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:10.549|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loading avcodec, default: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavcodec.dylib
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:13.362|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavcodec.dylib
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:13.588|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded avCodec version: 52 (3412480)
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:13.588|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loading avformat, default: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavformat.dylib
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:14.876|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavformat.dylib
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:15.011|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded avFormat version: 52 (3415298)
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:15.011|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loading swscale, default: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libswscale.dylib
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:15.517|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libswscale.dylib
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:15.526|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Marking libswscale as available.
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:17.761|   |main|FFmpegJavaVideoModule|FFmpeg-java Module: loaded
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:17.766|   |main|FFmpegExeVideoModule|FFmpegPath: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:17.766|   |main|FFmpegExeVideoModule|FFmpegExeModule: Loaded
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:19.560|   |main|RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler|dirEntry: file:/Volumes/JoeDrive/Video/TV/
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:19.563|   |main|RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler|dirEntry: file:/Volumes/JoeDrive/Video/Movies/
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:19.563|   |main|RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler|dirEntry: file:/Users/joe/Downloads/
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:19.564|   |main|RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler|dirEntry: file:/Volumes/JoeDrive/Video/
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.145|   |main|PreviewCacheUtils|Cache Clean complete
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.146|   |main|StreamBabyMain|STARTING StreamBaby v20090220-0057...
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.147|   |main|Main|args= start=true
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.147|   |main|Main|args= [email protected]
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.186|   |main|Listener|[email protected] [email protected]
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.256|   |main|Listener|factoryList=[StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - StreamBaby]]
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.256|   |main|Listener|factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - StreamBaby]
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.256|   |main|Listener|name=/streambaby/
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.256|   |main|Listener|
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.256|   |main|Listener|added factory
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.257|   |main|Main|factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - StreamBaby]
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.257|   |main|Main|MDNS: http://192.168.1.5:7288/streambaby/
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.257|   |main|Main|streambaby ready & listening.
Sat 2009/02/21 00:15:21.257|   |main|Main|mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - StreamBaby] port=7288
Sat 2009/02/21 00:18:36.710|   |Acceptor|Listener|http=HttpRequest /streambaby/icon.png
Sat 2009/02/21 00:18:36.710|   |Acceptor|Listener|path=/streambaby/icon.png uri=/streambaby/
Sat 2009/02/21 00:18:36.711|   |Acceptor|Listener|
Sat 2009/02/21 00:18:36.711|   |Acceptor|Listener|192.168.1.7 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /streambaby/
Sat 2009/02/21 00:18:36.711|   |Acceptor|StreamBabyStream$StreamBabyStreamFactory|uri=icon.png
Sat 2009/02/21 00:45:21.206|   |Timer-0|InfoCache$PruneTask|Pruning cache...
Sat 2009/02/21 00:45:21.207|   |Timer-0|InfoCache$PruneTask|Pruning complete.




> That said, I'm hazarding a guess that this is related to the fact that streambaby is trying to stream it now where it was transcoding before (which would explain why pytivo is still working with it). You can force streambaby to transcode by selecting any quality OTHER than 'same'.


Unfortunately I don't get to the screen that would allow me to change the quality value. As soon as I click on "pyTivoX - Streambaby" from the "Photos, Music, and Showcases" menu I get the error mentioned in my previous post.

Hopefully you now have more information from the logs I've posted.

Thanks for looking in to it. LMK.


----------



## wmcbrine

Yoav, sample rate and bitrate are not related. And yes, you probably want to force the sample rate, since AFAICT, 44100 and 48000 are the only ones the TiVo can handle. (Well, I can't say that for sure, but I haven't found another good one.)


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> Yoav, sample rate and bitrate are not related. And yes, you probably want to force the sample rate, since AFAICT, 44100 and 48000 are the only ones the TiVo can handle. (Well, I can't say that for sure, but I haven't found another good one.)


I was under the impression that things sampled at a lower rate compressed better (i.e. a 20Khz sampling rate yielded frequencies up to about 10khz, and so compressed more). So algorithms with bitrate caps would care about number of channels and sampling rate for the cap value. But anyways, I know nothing here, other than 'it's breaking'.

The choice to force all movies to a fixed sample rate isn't up to me.. that's a streambaby defaults issue. Does pytivo force all audio to a fixed sample rate?


----------



## Yoav

SuperSpiker said:


> Here is the pyTivoX.log:


Hmm. the pytivo log has nothing interesting in it (to be expected since you're not using pytivo).

the pytivo-sb log seems to indicate that it's loading fine, and clearly your tivo sees it (or else you wouldn't be able to select streambaby). I do notice you're still using port 7288 which means you haven't updated to the latest beta in a while (or if you did, you still haven't clicked 'apply').

Other than that I'm not seeing anything that would explain the error. It might be worth rebooting the tivo and computer just in case (definitely upgrade pyTivoX and hit 'apply' before you do though).


----------



## wmcbrine

Yoav said:


> Does pytivo force all audio to a fixed sample rate?


As always, pyTivo is complicated. But the default behavior (if you don't reconfigure it) is to recognize only 44100 and 48000 as valid, and otherwise force it to 48000.


----------



## Sevenfeet

Upgraded to pyTivoX b22. Music actually seems worse now. I still get the same behavior...MP3s play ok and anything else needing to be transcoded (AAC, Lossless) can't play more than three seconds without drops and skips. But I'm also getting a lot of Error#3-5-6 just mousing around and trying to select any music. Weird.


----------



## wmcbrine

At the risk of repeating myself, a quote from the pyTivo forum:



wmcbrine said:


> My current hypothesis is that you'll see it more often the slower your system is (so, in your [NAS] case, a lot). But I can't really explain it. It seems to be a low-level network problem, something that the TiVo doesn't like about how Python works. The Photo plugin is also affected. I spent a lot of time on the issue, but it was pretty fruitless.


3-5-6 errors in the music plugin are the same as 5-6 errors in photos. If you weren't seeing them before, it was sheer luck. But it's an intermittent problem, so there's no predicting when it will show up.

Again, it's not that the system is too slow per se (although that may be the issue with the skips), but that, on slower systems, there's some strange timing problem in the networking that's obscured by a faster system. Since Python's networking seems to work fine with everything else, I tend to blame the TiVo end. But I don't know exactly what's going on there.

Just to illustrate the strangeness of the problem: Even though error 5-6 only appeared on my slowest system, it actually went away when I made pyTivo respond _even more slowly_, by adding some debug output. (Oh, it's fun trying to deal with a problem that goes away when you debug it!)

Since that system died, I no longer have any machines slow enough to evoke error 5-6.


----------



## kearygriffin

wmcbrine said:


> ...And yes, you probably want to force the sample rate, since AFAICT, 44100 and 48000 are the only ones the TiVo can handle. (Well, I can't say that for sure, but I haven't found another good one.)


Thanks, I didn't realize this-- I'll have to make changes to streambaby transcode non-compliant videos, and add the parameter to ffmpeg to force 48Khz.


----------



## Sevenfeet

wmcbrine said:


> At the risk of repeating myself, a quote from the pyTivo forum:
> 
> 3-5-6 errors in the music plugin are the same as 5-6 errors in photos. If you weren't seeing them before, it was sheer luck. But it's an intermittent problem, so there's no predicting when it will show up.
> 
> Again, it's not that the system is too slow per se (although that may be the issue with the skips), but that, on slower systems, there's some strange timing problem in the networking that's obscured by a faster system. Since Python's networking seems to work fine with everything else, I tend to blame the TiVo end. But I don't know exactly what's going on there.
> 
> Just to illustrate the strangeness of the problem: Even though error 5-6 only appeared on my slowest system, it actually went away when I made pyTivo respond _even more slowly_, by adding some debug output. (Oh, it's fun trying to deal with a problem that goes away when you debug it!)
> 
> Since that system died, I no longer have any machines slow enough to evoke error 5-6.


Well, what am I supposed to do with a 9-year old unsupported hardware Leopard Server anyway? You guys should be doing better to support clowns like me!


----------



## gosox13

I just downloaded pyTivox and added some photos from my pictures on my iMac running Leopard. The data (name, date, etc) with respect to the photos transferred fine to my TiVo, but I can't see any of the photos.When I choose a photo and select "View photo" it shows an icon of a photo negative with a crack running down the center. I then experimented with a music file from iTunes and it worked fine. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## Yoav

gosox13 said:


> I just downloaded pyTivox and added some photos from my pictures on my iMac running Leopard. The data (name, date, etc) with respect to the photos transferred fine to my TiVo, but I can't see any of the photos.When I choose a photo and select "View photo" it shows an icon of a photo negative with a crack running down the center. I then experimented with a music file from iTunes and it worked fine. Any help? Thanks.


Yes, this is a known bug that is fixed in the beta release. Either download that from the 'downloads' section, or wait, (I suspect the beta will become the main release in the near future)...


----------



## seattlewendell

I'm using the Beta now. It is unreal how well this works. Thanks Yoav!


----------



## gosox13

Yes, the Beta worked--thanks! 
One more question. When I went to add photos from iPhoto, I could get to Users/MyName/Pictures, but then the iPhoto library was grayed out and nonselectable, so I had to select the entire Pictures folder, which included iPhoto as well as other folders and files. Does this mean I can only select whole folders, not individual photos, etc? I am a recent convert to Mac from Windows, so please excuse if I am not using correct terminology for the Mac operating system.


----------



## Yoav

gosox13 said:


> Yes, the Beta worked--thanks!
> One more question. When I went to add photos from iPhoto, I could get to Users/MyName/Pictures, but then the iPhoto library was grayed out and nonselectable, so I had to select the entire Pictures folder, which included iPhoto as well as other folders and files. Does this mean I can only select whole folders, not individual photos, etc? I am a recent convert to Mac from Windows, so please excuse if I am not using correct terminology for the Mac operating system.


You can't share only a single photo or file from the gui. It needs to be a folder with pictures. even if you could share a photo, an iPhoto library file is not a photo, it's just a description of other pictures, which pyTivo doesn't know what to do with (for the same reason, you can't share your iTunes library, but you can share the folder that contains your music).


----------



## gosox13

That's what I guessed. Thanks again for confirming.


----------



## Clusty

*Yoav,* how about adding the native-mp4 streaming that people are talking about here to pyTiVoX? Or is that only possible on Windows?


----------



## Yoav

Clusty said:


> *Yoav,* how about adding the native-mp4 streaming that people are talking about here to pyTiVoX? Or is that only possible on Windows?


It's 'push', not 'pull', so it won't work the way you expect it to... I'm hoping that 'pull' mp4 support can be figured out and then things will 'just work', but for now, no support. (Remember that pyTivoX is intended to be a nice simple clean front-end that 'just works' -- It doesn't offer MANY of the advanced options of pyTivo without hacking the config files by hand).

*Advanced*: The code *IS* in the latest beta. So if you download and install it, you can certainly edit ~/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf and insert all the necessary values required for push support, and it will gladly push mp4s... OR access the web interface (after starting pyTivoX, connect to http://localhost:9032/), and do the same thing. But I don't promise it works, I don't promise to prioritize fixing bugs, and I may not even be helpful in figuring out how to fix things.

Keep in mind that changes to the config files will get overwritten if you hit the 'Apply' button.

On the other hand, wmcbrine (the guy who wrote the pyTivo you're using) generally checks this thread, and may be helpful. Not gonna promise anything...


----------



## wmcbrine

Yoav said:


> On the other hand, wmcbrine (the guy who wrote the pyTivo you're using)


Well, I did write the MP4 push (based on work by Keary Griffin and Kevin Moye), but don't give me _that_ much credit.  See the README for authors.


----------



## pmd

Yoav,

I think you need to add -ar ${asamplerate} to the ffmpegexe.transcode.sameqargs line that pyTivoX writes in the default streambaby.ini. Without that, users won't get streambaby 0.25's fix that makes sure audio is always 44100 or 48000 (the problem I had earlier in the thread with an episode of The Wire).

Thanks!


----------



## Yoav

pmd said:


> Yoav,
> 
> I think you need to add -ar ${asamplerate} to the ffmpegexe.transcode.sameqargs line that pyTivoX writes in the default streambaby.ini. Without that, users won't get streambaby 0.25's fix that makes sure audio is always 44100 or 48000 (the problem I had earlier in the thread with an episode of The Wire).
> 
> Thanks!


Woops Thanks!

nice catch. Fixing in next release.


----------



## Sevenfeet

BTW, is there any way for us to know what version of Streambaby that pytivoX is synced with?


----------



## Yoav

Sevenfeet said:


> BTW, is there any way for us to know what version of Streambaby that pytivoX is synced with?


ermm yes but it's not very pretty.
Open up Terminal.app, and type


Code:


  cat /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/streambaby/VERSION.txt

 (that's the svn release number used in the build). The path above might need to be fixed if you installed pytivox in a non-standard location.)


----------



## jimbocil

Has anyone been experiencing low audio?


----------



## Yoav

jimbocil said:


> Has anyone been experiencing low audio?


I personally haven't, but the latest beta did change some audio processing options that force sample rates to certain values, and that might be causing what you are seeing. Is this a new bug for you in the latest beta?

If it's always been that way, It might just be an issue with ffmpeg and how it's handling your audio. I know some people have complained that when you convert AC-3 audio to aac, sometimes there's a large volume drop (aac and ac-3 normalize to different values). ffmpeg is supposed to have workarounds built-in to handle this, but it's not clear how good those are.

It would help if we knew if it was for ALL types of audio, or just things encoded 5.1, or ac-3 audio, or whatnot. What is the source of your program, and are you using streambaby or pyTivo mode?


----------



## jimbocil

This is the first version I have tried, but it looks like this may have been a one time occurrence. I tried some other videos encoded in the same manner and they seem fine. Also, once the video was fully downloaded to the TiVo the audio got louder, so it may have just been due to the fact that I was watching while downloading. I will post again if it happens with another video. Thanks for the quick response and a very helpful piece of software!


----------



## kas25

I really love this app. Looks great now and streaming works really well. I can't stream any movies purchased on itunes. Any workaround to this? Thanks.


----------



## Yoav

kas25 said:


> I really love this app. Looks great now and streaming works really well. I can't stream any movies purchased on itunes. Any workaround to this? Thanks.


Movies purchased on itunes are protected with DRM. You are not legally allowed to do anything with them that isn't through itunes (so you can put it on your iphone, or watch it on appleTV or iTunes, but that's it).

Recently apple decided to allow for DRM-free music purchases. Hopefully in the future, they may do the same with their movies. Until then, you may try some 'illegal' options to strip the DRM, but until that happens, pyTivo and streambaby are unable to read your movie files from itunes.


----------



## SuperSpiker

Things were working great but now on my S2 Tivo but now I'm getting the following error in my log:



Code:


Seems stream 1 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 47.95 (48000/1001) -> 23.98 (24000/1001)
Input #0, matroska, from '/Volumes/JoeDrive/Video/TV/24/24.S07E02.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.mkv':
  Duration: 00:40:53.21, start: 0.000000, bitrate: N/A
    Stream #0.0: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16
    Stream #0.1(eng): Video: h264, yuv420p, 1280x720, PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9, 23.98 tbr, 1k tbn, 47.95 tbc
Output #0, vob, to 'pipe:':
    Stream #0.0(eng): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1280x720 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], q=2-31, 1000 kb/s, 90k tbn, 29.97 tbc
    Stream #0.1: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.1
Press [q] to stop encoding
frame=   32 fps=  0 q=2.0 Lsize=     134kB time=1.02 bitrate=1072.0kbits/s

Please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## Yoav

SuperSpiker said:


> Things were working great but now on my S2 Tivo but now I'm getting the following error in my log:


I see a 'warning' at the top, and no errors:


Code:


 Seems stream 1 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 47.95 (48000/1001) -> 23.98 (24000/1001)

Everything else indicates normal operation. Looks like you downloaded a *cough cough* less-than-legal copy of 24 and whomever made the copy created a slightly 'incorrect' file. But I believe that file should play anyways. You may want to bring this up in the pyTivo thread and see if anyone has any ideas...
If the log is stopping there, then it's possible ffmpeg is crashing on your file (ffmpeg is the thing that converts your file to something that the tivo can use).

I'm assuming it's not playing right on the tivo?


----------



## SuperSpiker

It's not just that file. No file will play... I am able to browse to a file and click on it, then I am able to click to start transferring the file to the Tivo, then I'm able to click to start playing the file while it's transferring BUT the problem is the transfer never starts. The Tivo screen claims that the transfer is happening but it never starts to transfer. I get the same result no matter what file I attempt to transfer/play. It's strange that it just doesn't transfer anything.

I've tried many different video files encoded in different formats and I get the same problem. Strange cause it used to work just fine 

Here is the whole log file:



Code:


INFO:pyTivo:pyTivo is ready.
192.168.1.15 - - [04/Mar/2009 18:22:27] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
192.168.1.2 - - [04/Mar/2009 18:22:27] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
192.168.1.15 - - [04/Mar/2009 18:22:30] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
192.168.1.15 - - [04/Mar/2009 18:22:30] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
192.168.1.15 - - [04/Mar/2009 18:22:40] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
192.168.1.15 - - [04/Mar/2009 18:22:40] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=TV%20(on%20JoeDrive)&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
192.168.1.15 - - [04/Mar/2009 18:22:41] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
192.168.1.15 - - [04/Mar/2009 18:22:42] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=TV%20(on%20JoeDrive)%2F24&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
192.168.1.15 - - [04/Mar/2009 18:22:45] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
192.168.1.15 - - [04/Mar/2009 18:22:45] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=TV%20(on%20JoeDrive)%2F24&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FTV%2520%2528on%2520JoeDrive%2529%2F24%2F24.S07E02.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.mkv&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
192.168.1.15 - - [04/Mar/2009 18:22:46] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=TV%20(on%20JoeDrive)&File=%2F24%2F24.S07E02.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.mkv HTTP/1.1" 200 -
192.168.1.15 - - [04/Mar/2009 18:22:50] "GET /TV%20(on%20JoeDrive)/24/24.S07E02.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.mkv HTTP/1.1" 200 -
FFmpeg version SVN-r17702, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-vhook --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --enable-swscale --extra-cflags=-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264 --extra-ldflags=-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/
  libavutil     49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
  libavcodec    52.20. 0 / 52.20. 0
  libavformat   52.31. 0 / 52.31. 0
  libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Mar  1 2009 18:20:16, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 1 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 47.95 (48000/1001) -> 23.98 (24000/1001)
Input #0, matroska, from '/Volumes/JoeDrive/Video/TV/24/24.S07E02.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.mkv':
  Duration: 00:40:53.21, start: 0.000000, bitrate: N/A
    Stream #0.0: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16
    Stream #0.1(eng): Video: h264, yuv420p, 1280x720, PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9, 23.98 tbr, 1k tbn, 47.95 tbc
Output #0, vob, to 'pipe:':
    Stream #0.0(eng): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1280x720 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], q=2-31, 1000 kb/s, 90k tbn, 29.97 tbc
    Stream #0.1: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.1
Press [q] to stop encoding
frame=   32 fps=  0 q=2.0 Lsize=     134kB time=1.02 bitrate=1072.0kbits/s    

video:72kB audio:58kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead 3.472563%
FFmpeg version SVN-r17702, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-vhook --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --enable-swscale --extra-cflags=-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264 --extra-ldflags=-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/
  libavutil     49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
  libavcodec    52.20. 0 / 52.20. 0
  libavformat   52.31. 0 / 52.31. 0
  libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Mar  1 2009 18:20:16, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 1 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 47.95 (48000/1001) -> 23.98 (24000/1001)
Input #0, matroska, from '/Volumes/JoeDrive/Video/TV/24/24.S07E02.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.mkv':
  Duration: 00:40:53.21, start: 0.000000, bitrate: N/A
    Stream #0.0: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16
    Stream #0.1(eng): Video: h264, yuv420p, 1280x720, PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9, 23.98 tbr, 1k tbn, 47.95 tbc
/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin: unrecognized option '-comment'
192.168.1.15 - - [04/Mar/2009 18:23:21] "GET /TV%20(on%20JoeDrive)/24/24.S07E02.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.mkv HTTP/1.1" 200 -
FFmpeg version SVN-r17702, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-vhook --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --enable-swscale --extra-cflags=-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264 --extra-ldflags=-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/
  libavutil     49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
  libavcodec    52.20. 0 / 52.20. 0
  libavformat   52.31. 0 / 52.31. 0
  libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Mar  1 2009 18:20:16, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 1 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 47.95 (48000/1001) -> 23.98 (24000/1001)
Input #0, matroska, from '/Volumes/JoeDrive/Video/TV/24/24.S07E02.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.mkv':
  Duration: 00:40:53.21, start: 0.000000, bitrate: N/A
    Stream #0.0: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16
    Stream #0.1(eng): Video: h264, yuv420p, 1280x720, PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9, 23.98 tbr, 1k tbn, 47.95 tbc
Output #0, vob, to 'pipe:':
    Stream #0.0(eng): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1280x720 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], q=2-31, 1000 kb/s, 90k tbn, 29.97 tbc
    Stream #0.1: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.1
Press [q] to stop encoding
frame=   30 fps=  0 q=2.0 size=      78kB time=0.97 bitrate= 660.3kbits/s    
frame=   32 fps=  0 q=2.0 Lsize=     134kB time=1.02 bitrate=1072.0kbits/s    

video:72kB audio:58kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead 3.472563%
FFmpeg version SVN-r17702, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-vhook --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --enable-swscale --extra-cflags=-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264 --extra-ldflags=-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/
  libavutil     49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
  libavcodec    52.20. 0 / 52.20. 0
  libavformat   52.31. 0 / 52.31. 0
  libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Mar  1 2009 18:20:16, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 1 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 47.95 (48000/1001) -> 23.98 (24000/1001)
Input #0, matroska, from '/Volumes/JoeDrive/Video/TV/24/24.S07E02.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.mkv':
  Duration: 00:40:53.21, start: 0.000000, bitrate: N/A
    Stream #0.0: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16
    Stream #0.1(eng): Video: h264, yuv420p, 1280x720, PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9, 23.98 tbr, 1k tbn, 47.95 tbc
/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin: unrecognized option '-comment'

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## wmcbrine

SuperSpiker said:


> /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin: unrecognized option '-comment'


Your problem. This is an option that was apparently dropped in recent versions of ffmpeg, in favor of a new syntax. We just got a bug report about that on the pyTivo forum, and I just updated my fork to get rid of it.

BTW, your first post did not show this error, nor any other ("... differs from container frame rate" is just a warning).


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> Your problem. This is an option that was apparently dropped in recent versions of ffmpeg, in favor of a new syntax. We just got a bug report about that on the pyTivo forum, and I just updated my fork to get rid of it.
> 
> BTW, your first post did not show this error, nor any other ("... differs from container frame rate" is just a warning).


I will update the beta tonight to use the fixes in wmcbrine's pyTivo. So if you update the beta tonight (or tomorrow) things should hopefully work again..


----------



## SuperSpiker

Looking forward to the new beta. 

Thanks guys, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## SuperSpiker

I just installed beta 31 and everything is working great!

Thanks again... how can I donate?


----------



## Yoav

SuperSpiker said:


> I just installed beta 31 and everything is working great!
> 
> Thanks again... how can I donate?


pyTivoX is entirely free ( no donations ).
If you enjoy the pyTivo side, donate to wmcbrine.
If you enjoy the streambaby side, donate to kearygriffin


----------



## Yoav

Ok I pushed out 1.1 with all the new stuff.


----------



## dig_duggler

Just wanted to say thanks. pyTivoX is really really awesome, and the streambaby support makes it even more awesome. Great job!


----------



## jannlinder

Yoav said:


> Ok I pushed out 1.1 with all the new stuff.


Okay, what is in 1.2b?

 sorry...couldn't resist!


----------



## Yoav

jannlinder said:


> Okay, what is in 1.2b?
> 
> sorry...couldn't resist!


Nothing new.
as the comments say, I've been regularly taking the latest svn of streambaby and pytivo, ffmpeg, x264, and lame. Since 1.1 is now released, the beta number just got bumped to 1.2b1. It's just a regular build with the latest code.

* edit: * oh I lied a little. The latest 1.2b code incorporates some new code that should now 'do the right thing' when you upgrade versions AND have 'launch at login' set.


----------



## jannlinder

Yoav said:


> Nothing new.
> as the comments say, I've been regularly taking the latest svn of streambaby and pytivo, ffmpeg, x264, and lame. Since 1.1 is now released, the beta number just got bumped to 1.2b1. It's just a regular build with the latest code.


I assumed... I was just being silly.

J


----------



## oybobby

Yoav said:


> Nothing new.
> [...] * edit: * oh I lied a little. The latest 1.2b code incorporates some new code that should now 'do the right thing' when you upgrade versions AND have 'launch at login' set.


Hello,

I had been running 1.1 and found the (something like) "install and restart" message after it had downloaded this build. All sorts of "wrong things" happened: it kept crashing on (pyTivoX) restart, and after manually downloading 1.2b1 and installing it, streaming wouldn't work, I couldn't empty the trash because of all the .jar files still active, etc.

So... I guess this 1.2b1 code will fix that, but thought I'd mention it Just In Case.

Regards,
Maurice


----------



## oybobby

Yoav,

I forgot to mention how grateful I am for this delightful, elegant hack. I'm a late adopter of TiVo, just got here last summer, and just found this forum last week. We don't watch that much TV, but making that which we do watch more convenient, nearly fun, is very much appreciated.

So... thanks very much!

Regards,
Maurice


----------



## Yoav

oybobby said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had been running 1.1 and found the (something like) "install and restart" message after it had downloaded this build. All sorts of "wrong things" happened: it kept crashing on (pyTivoX) restart, and after manually downloading 1.2b1 and installing it, streaming wouldn't work, I couldn't empty the trash because of all the .jar files still active, etc.
> 
> So... I guess this 1.2b1 code will fix that, but thought I'd mention it Just In Case.
> 
> Regards,
> Maurice


Ermm, actually, 1.2b1 shouldn't really fix any of that. It sounds like streambaby is still running instead of being reaped during the upgrade. The easiest thing to do is probably reboot, which will clean up everything, including errant processes. I haven't seen this happen before, and you're the first to report it, so I'm hoping 'something interesting' went on that caused it and this is hopefully a unique thing.. But if it's still going on, I'm gonna ask for your help debugging it


----------



## Mythica

This may have been mentioned before, but I can't find the answer. Is there anyway using pyTivoX to transfer files and keep the sub-folders they are in? I want to transfer my home movies to my Tivo, but I want them all to show up in a "Home Movies" folder. When I use the Tivo to transfer the files, they all show up in the Now Playing list. I know that using the Tivo Desktop the only way to do it is to setup Auto-Transfers. Any way to do it with pyTivoX?


----------



## pkscout

Mythica said:


> This may have been mentioned before, but I can't find the answer. Is there anyway using pyTivoX to transfer files and keep the sub-folders they are in? I want to transfer my home movies to my Tivo, but I want them all to show up in a "Home Movies" folder. When I use the Tivo to transfer the files, they all show up in the Now Playing list. I know that using the Tivo Desktop the only way to do it is to setup Auto-Transfers. Any way to do it with pyTivoX?


That's a function of pyTiVo generally, not pyTiVoX specifically. You need to create a metadata file that includes a valid seriesID to get things in folders. There is information here about the metadata file. Here's a thread with some discussion about that issue from the pyTiVo forum.


----------



## PacoII

In the update window, what does "Automatically download and install updates in the future" mean? I ask, since I have yet to see it actually do this, so figure I must be misunderstanding


----------



## Yoav

PacoII said:


> In the update window, what does "Automatically download and install updates in the future" mean? I ask, since I have yet to see it actually do this, so figure I must be misunderstanding


Well, this is sparkle, so it does whatever sparkle claims it does 

It generally only checks for new versions about once a day. I believe setting it to auto-download and install will make it just download it when a new version is available instead of prompting you -- but I havent tried it).


----------



## scrytch

Hi,

Just got MAK ability enabled on my Australian TiVo (don't ask about the price - we have no subscription but high upfront cost).

pyTiVoX seems to be working fine at first, but after a few minutes of transfer/playing (ie pytivo mode) or streaming (streambaby mode) my TiVo just restarts itself - all the way to the starting up graphic (then the "it'll only be a few more minutes").

Any thoughts?

Regards,
Shane.


----------



## Yoav

scrytch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got MAK ability enabled on my Australian TiVo (don't ask about the price - we have no subscription but high upfront cost).
> 
> pyTiVoX seems to be working fine at first, but after a few minutes of transfer/playing (ie pytivo mode) or streaming (streambaby mode) my TiVo just restarts itself - all the way to the starting up graphic (then the "it'll only be a few more minutes").
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Regards,
> Shane.


Not really 

Sounds like an issue with the tivo software. Are you guys running the same release as we are in the US?


----------



## wmcbrine

No, they aren't. I've had a few Australians show up on my Reversi game, and they're running "11.1" rather than 11.0b. Which should not be read as them being ahead -- I think their version is crippled, and not (yet?) allowing TTCB. Although I'm surprised to hear that it _does_ work for a few minutes. I dunno, they have some strange policies.


----------



## scrytch

Is TTCB what TiVo Desktop uses to re-encode shows to send to TiVo for playback? If this is the case then yes this just got enabled in our Home Networking Pack (enables TTG, Music, Photos etc).

As for policies how it is sold here is different:

Upfront one-off cost - no TiVo subscription, but this is for approved apps (weather, games etc), EPG & broadband movie service.

MAK was turned off (so no external apps, multi room etc). This has been enabled now for a fee for your account (ie one off payment to enable, does so for all TiVo's on your TiVo account).

Whilst it's strange, the good thing is there are no ongoing subscription costs.

Regards,
Shane.


----------



## moyekj

TTCB is short for Tivo To Come Back which just means transferring shows from computer back to Tivo.
i.e. The opposite of TTG = Tivo To Go which means transferring shows from Tivo to computer.

Until fairly recently one could only transfer mpeg2 program streams back to Tivo so any other kind of video needed to be transcoded to mpeg2 (which can be done on the fly) before being transferred. Series 3 Tivos (at least the ones sold in USA) now do have ability to natively store videos in a limited number of other formats as well. This Wiki page summarizes what Series 3 Tivos can natively decode:
http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/video_compatibility
(The most useful other native format other than mpeg2 is mpeg4 container with H.264 video and AAC or AC3 audio)


----------



## wmcbrine

So, scrytch, do you get the same results with TiVo Desktop?


----------



## fatespawn

moyekj said:


> Until fairly recently one could only transfer mpeg2 program streams back to Tivo so any other kind of video needed to be transcoded to mpeg2 (which can be done on the fly) before being transferred. Series 3 Tivos (at least the ones sold in USA) now do have ability to natively store videos in a limited number of other formats as well. This Wiki page summarizes what Series 3 Tivos can natively decode:
> http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/video_compatibility
> (The most useful other native format other than mpeg2 is mpeg4 container with H.264 video and AAC or AC3 audio)


Moyekj,

I just started using pytivox (thanks yoav for the gui and the developers for the underlying code) and was wondering about the ability to "natively store" other-format videos on my TivoHD.

Does that mean I can just upload a mp4 file encoded in h264 with AC3 audio? I haven't found a way to do that... Are we still talking streaming? Just a little confused.

-fate


----------



## moyekj

fatespawn said:


> Does that mean I can just upload a mp4 file encoded in h264 with AC3 audio? I haven't found a way to do that... Are we still talking streaming? Just a little confused.


 It's probably not well documented or widely known at this point but it was discovered that via Tivo Desktop Plus auto pushes to series 3 Tivos of some mp4 files were not being transcoded to mpeg2 and that eventually led to confirmation and integration of that capability into pyTivo. See this thread for the whole sequence of events:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=419427

Summary of how to setup for mp4 pushes to your Tivo(s):
* Install wmcbrine's pyTivo fork (Just grab the latest zip file and unpack it somewhere)
* Fire it up (double-click on pyTivo.py) and then with a browser connect to http://localhost:9032
* In Web Configuration section under Global Server Settings set tivo_username and tivo_password to what you use for logging into Tivo web page
* Add a new videos section where your mp4 videos (H.264 + AAC or AC3 audio) reside and save changes
* Stop pyTivo and start it again (may not be necessary but just to be sure)
* Connect again to http://localhost:9032 and click on your video shares name
* Now select an mp4 video and Tivo to push to and click on the appropriate Send To Tivo button
* Leave pyTivo running and wait a few seconds (maybe minutes) and you will notice some pyTivo console activity and a blue light on the Tivo you are sending to light up and the transfer begins. You will also note no transcoding happens if you pick a compatible mp4 video.
(The details may not be 100% precise and I may have forgotten something but I think that should be enough to get you going). It would probably be good to have a detailed and accurate step by step reference page for this saved somewhere for easy reference.


----------



## Yoav

fatespawn said:


> Moyekj,
> 
> I just started using pytivox (thanks yoav for the gui and the developers for the underlying code) and was wondering about the ability to "natively store" other-format videos on my TivoHD.
> 
> Does that mean I can just upload a mp4 file encoded in h264 with AC3 audio? I haven't found a way to do that... Are we still talking streaming? Just a little confused.
> 
> -fate


moyekj answered this, but in the interest of saving you some work:
pyTivoX ships with wmcbrine's pyTivo. You just need to provide extra information to the config to enable push. The web interface is enabled.

However, if you ever hit the 'apply' button on the gui, it will lose all the configurations you made via the web gui. So, you should probably do something like 'run pyTivoX, set up all your shares, decide if you want 'launch at login', and hit 'apply'. Then do the web configuration to enable push. From that point on you should never need to hit the apply button.


----------



## fatespawn

Thanks Yoav. I thought I remembered you used a different version of pytivo, but in all my "catchup" reading I guess you switched... Good. GUI's and I are better speaking terms.

So, setup the shares, streambaby checkbox etc... hit apply THEN do the web config.... 

You probably addressed it elsewhere, but any possibility of adding .mp4 functionality to the pytivox interface? KISS - I know, and the mp4 support seems like a very recent addition for Tivo, but it sure would be nice to archive HD content in H264 via iTivo and handbrake (using a relatively HIGH quality with ac3 support AND comskip) and have the ability to stream that back to the Tivo (or transfer) at a much quicker speed than the native mpeg-2.

-fate


----------



## PacoII

I have pyTivoX running on a mac mini that is on 24/7. pyTivoX has never auto-downloaded/installed a new version when one has come out.

Has this auto install/update feature worked for anyone?



Yoav said:


> Well, this is sparkle, so it does whatever sparkle claims it does
> 
> It generally only checks for new versions about once a day. I believe setting it to auto-download and install will make it just download it when a new version is available instead of prompting you -- but I havent tried it).


----------



## fatespawn

moyekj said:


> * In Web Configuration section under Global Server Settings set tivo_username and tivo_password to what you use for logging into Tivo web page
> * Add a new videos section where your mp4 videos (H.264 + AAC or AC3 audio) reside and save changes


...hmmm, well I got this far, but under Global Server Settings when I click "add setting" to add the "tivo_username" it ~acts~ like it did something - it prompts me that I will need to do a soft reset for changes to take effect... But when I go back to the Global Server Settings, the User Defined Settings is blank and I am unable to push video from the computer to the tivo.

Any suggestions?

Also, can i just leave the share alone? I have already set the share point where my videos are (both mpeg-2 and mp4). Do I need a dedicated share point for the mp4's? I would assume not...

-fate


----------



## Yoav

fatespawn said:


> ...hmmm, well I got this far, but under Global Server Settings when I click "add setting" to add the "tivo_username" it ~acts~ like it did something - it prompts me that I will need to do a soft reset for changes to take effect... But when I go back to the Global Server Settings, the User Defined Settings is blank and I am unable to push video from the computer to the tivo.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, can i just leave the share alone? I have already set the share point where my videos are (both mpeg-2 and mp4). Do I need a dedicated share point for the mp4's? I would assume not...
> 
> -fate


As far as I know, you don't need a 'dedicated share'. Any video share allows pushing ONCE you have the correct tivo set up with the correct MAK.

You can do a 'complete restart' of pytivo by clicking the 'exit' button in the gui, and then running pyTivoX again (this will not overwrite the config file, but it will restart pyTivo). The only button to avoid is the 'apply' button.

Don't forget that instead of using the gui you also have the option of manually editing the file in ~/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf . Although that may be even messier. I did check and the web config gui is correctly writing new values to this file.

And no, I do not currently plan on adding support for push in the 'simple gui'. You can always go advanced and use the official web interface, while still using the pre-compiled ffmpeg and auto-launching stuff. I'm hoping that at some point tivo will support 'pull' for mp4s and all will be good. I think push is a fairly advanced/confusing concept (it's not even really push.. It's a notification to the tivo to please pull the file when it can).


----------



## gonzotek

Yoav said:


> As far as I know, you don't need a 'dedicated share'. Any video share allows pushing ONCE you have the correct tivo set up with the correct MAK.
> 
> You can do a 'complete restart' of pytivo by clicking the 'exit' button in the gui, and then running pyTivoX again (this will not overwrite the config file, but it will restart pyTivo). The only button to avoid is the 'apply' button.
> 
> Don't forget that instead of using the gui you also have the option of manually editing the file in ~/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf . Although that may be even messier. I did check and the web config gui is correctly writing new values to this file.
> 
> And no, I do not currently plan on adding support for push in the 'simple gui'. You can always go advanced and use the official web interface, while still using the pre-compiled ffmpeg and auto-launching stuff. I'm hoping that at some point tivo will support 'pull' for mp4s and all will be good. I think push is a fairly advanced/confusing concept (it's not even really push.. It's a notification to the tivo to please pull the file when it can). Having said that, however, if you *happen* to have iTiVo installed, and *happen* to have pyTivoX-beta installed, the config file *may* have the username and MAK set correctly in there when you hit 'apply'. Not supported!!! SEKRIT!!!!


Correction: Push requires your tivo.com username and password (the combination you use for "Manage My Account" and Online Scheduling). pyTiVo connects to TiVo's servers using these credentials to initiate the push process.

The MAK is required for access the local tivo webserver and/or for decryption/playback of .tivo files.


----------



## Yoav

gonzotek said:


> Correction: Push requires your tivo.com username and password (the combination you use for "Manage My Account" and Online Scheduling). pyTiVo connects to TiVo's servers using these credentials to initiate the push process.
> 
> The MAK is required for access the local tivo webserver and/or for decryption/playback of .tivo files.


ahh woops.. Good to know..
ok, so taking that tidbit of code out.


----------



## fatespawn

gonzotek said:


> Correction: Push requires your tivo.com username and password (the combination you use for "Manage My Account" and Online Scheduling). pyTiVo connects to TiVo's servers using these credentials to initiate the push process.
> 
> The MAK is required for access the local tivo webserver and/or for decryption/playback of .tivo files.


Well shoot! You mean I need my username/password I use at tivo.com? That's funky. Not my media access number I use for iTivo or browser access? Perhaps that's where I've been stumbling.

-fate


----------



## fatespawn

Ok, I manually changed the .conf file The "user settings" then showed up correctly in the web interface.

I was running v1.1 and when I tried to initiate the push, nothing happened. No errors, just a pause and reload of the web interface. I figured I had an incompatible .mp4 file but this page....

http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/video_compatibility

...only served to confuse me with the notes about requirements of .mp4 with ac3 audio..."Video must be VC-1 Advanced Profile (wvc1). L3 and L2 profiles are known to work. " Uh huh... crystal clear. I realize this may be for advanced users - of which I am obviously NOT... but a nice handbrake preset would be nice 

Anyway, back OT, I upgraded to version 1.2b.. something - the current update available and when I tried the push again I got this error:

list index out of range

Traceback (most recent call last):
File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/plugins/video/video.py", line 351, in Push
File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/mind.py", line 46, in pushVideo
pc_body_id = self.__pcBodySearch()[0]
IndexError: list index out of range

I didn't get that error with 1.1. With 1.1 it was a simple "nothing happened." Is this an error?

-fate


----------



## Yoav

fatespawn said:


> Anyway, back OT, I upgraded to version 1.2b.. something - the current update available and when I tried the push again I got this error:
> 
> list index out of range
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/plugins/video/video.py", line 351, in Push
> File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/mind.py", line 46, in pushVideo
> pc_body_id = self.__pcBodySearch()[0]
> IndexError: list index out of range
> 
> I didn't get that error with 1.1. With 1.1 it was a simple "nothing happened." Is this an error?
> 
> -fate


yeah I got a similar error. Hopefully wmcbrine will chime in with an opinion... It looks like it's supposed to build up a list of what PCs are connected and for some reason that list is empty (although I'm not going to pretend I actually understood the code).


----------



## fatespawn

Forgive this barrage of questions the last few days, but I'm really digging pytivoX and have some interesting results.

This may be a more "pytivo/streambaby" specific question but it relates to both pytivox and iTivo. I recently downloaded some hi-def material to my mac. In iTivo, I have "handbrake iphone" selected and because this is a bunch of kids stuff I want to have on my phone as well as available for "restreaming" to the tivo. Obviously quality will suffer, but I've never heard a 4 year old complain about video quality.

Anyway, when I transfer the show back to the now playing list, the aspect ratio is just fine. It fills the screen just like the original hi-def picture did. but when I STREAM it back it ends up getting pillarboxed. It's most certainly squished. SD video streamed back is just fine. I've seen this mentioned elsewhere in the threads, but I was wondering if there's been a solution in the most recent versions...


----------



## Yoav

fatespawn said:


> Forgive this barrage of questions the last few days, but I'm really digging pytivoX and have some interesting results.
> 
> This may be a more "pytivo/streambaby" specific question but it relates to both pytivox and iTivo. I recently downloaded some hi-def material to my mac. In iTivo, I have "handbrake iphone" selected and because this is a bunch of kids stuff I want to have on my phone as well as available for "restreaming" to the tivo. Obviously quality will suffer, but I've never heard a 4 year old complain about video quality.
> 
> Anyway, when I transfer the show back to the now playing list, the aspect ratio is just fine. It fills the screen just like the original hi-def picture did. but when I STREAM it back it ends up getting pillarboxed. It's most certainly squished. SD video streamed back is just fine. I've seen this mentioned elsewhere in the threads, but I was wondering if there's been a solution in the most recent versions...


I think I read some post somewhere complaining about Handbrake setting the incorrect PAR in files. Unfortunately I'm not really sure where that thread was. I'd ask why you're using 'handbrake iphone' instead of just 'iphone' though. Do both have the same issue? (It's definitely not a pytivox issue.. the question is whether the issue is with itivo/handbrake making a bad file, streambaby incorrectly converting the file, or the tivo incorrectly playing the file).

Anyways, try the regular iphone setting first


----------



## philby85

Hi Yoav,

New Australian user here, loving pytivox! Thank you so much.

I am streaming from my NAS ( QNAP TS109II ) via my imac. It streams very well. However, I noticed with any file that I have metadata attached a problem occurs. I select the movie and the screen with the artwork pops up if I have a synopsis for the movie that shows. But when I exit back to the menu the movie title changes to the first line of the synopsis?

kind regards

Phil


----------



## Yoav

philby85 said:


> Hi Yoav,
> 
> New Australian user here, loving pytivox! Thank you so much.
> 
> I am streaming from my NAS ( QNAP TS109II ) via my imac. It streams very well. However, I noticed with any file that I have metadata attached a problem occurs. I select the movie and the screen with the artwork pops up if I have a synopsis for the movie that shows. But when I exit back to the menu the movie title changes to the first line of the synopsis?
> 
> kind regards
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil, sounds like a metadata parsing/caching bug with streambaby. Looking through streambaby's checkin comments it looks like there was a fix related to metadata caching checked in a while back. This should be in the pyTivoX beta. Are you running the beta or the regular release (and if you're running the regular, can you install the beta and tell me if it fixes the bug?).


----------



## philby85

Yoav said:


> Hi Phil, sounds like a metadata parsing/caching bug with streambaby. Looking through streambaby's checkin comments it looks like there was a fix related to metadata caching checked in a while back. This should be in the pyTivoX beta. Are you running the beta or the regular release (and if you're running the regular, can you install the beta and tell me if it fixes the bug?).


Hi Yoav,

Still get the same with the beta.

cheers

Phil


----------



## Yoav

philby85 said:


> Hi Yoav,
> 
> Still get the same with the beta.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Phil


Ok, Keary should hopefully have an answer to this soon. If he doesn't reply here soon, you may want to report it under the Streambaby thread..


----------



## kearygriffin

Yoav said:


> Hi Phil, sounds like a metadata parsing/caching bug with streambaby. Looking through streambaby's checkin comments it looks like there was a fix related to metadata caching checked in a while back. This should be in the pyTivoX beta. Are you running the beta or the regular release (and if you're running the regular, can you install the beta and tell me if it fixes the bug?).


Once you select a file to play, streambaby caches the title, and uses it in the selection screen from that point on. You can also press the "enter' button in the selection screen to automatically convert the filenames to the "title' found in the metadata for all the files. You can disable this functionality and stick with just using the filenames in the selection screen by adding the following INI setting:
use.title=false

But I am not sure exactly what the issue is. Is is that the filename/title is changing in selection screen (which is normal behavior) or that it is generating an incorrect title from the metadata?

If it is an incorrect title, what kind of metadata is it and how was it generated.


----------



## fatespawn

Yoav said:


> I think I read some post somewhere complaining about Handbrake setting the incorrect PAR in files. Unfortunately I'm not really sure where that thread was. I'd ask why you're using 'handbrake iphone' instead of just 'iphone' though. Do both have the same issue? (It's definitely not a pytivox issue.. the question is whether the issue is with itivo/handbrake making a bad file, streambaby incorrectly converting the file, or the tivo incorrectly playing the file).
> 
> Anyways, try the regular iphone setting first


Ok, Problem solved by using your iphone preset 

I have another general question. I have some High Def 5.1 live concerts I'd like to archive on my computer. Video quality is a secondary concern to maintaining the 5.1 audio. Can I use a preset (like mpeg2 HD for example) and replace the audio argument with "-acodec copy" to prevent any resampling of the audio stream?

I was able to use the actual Handbrake program (with the Apple TV preset) to convert my mpeg2 Tivo programs to H264 with AC3 passthrough enabled. PytivoX streamed the AC3 back flawlessly.

Am I just looking for audio sync issues because of comskip, or do you think there is a solution with an iTivo preset?


----------



## Yoav

fatespawn said:


> Ok, Problem solved by using your iphone preset
> 
> I have another general question. I have some High Def 5.1 live concerts I'd like to archive on my computer. Video quality is a secondary concern to maintaining the 5.1 audio. Can I use a preset (like mpeg2 HD for example) and replace the audio argument with "-acodec copy" to prevent any resampling of the audio stream?
> 
> I was able to use the actual Handbrake program (with the Apple TV preset) to convert my mpeg2 Tivo programs to H264 with AC3 passthrough enabled. PytivoX streamed the AC3 back flawlessly.
> 
> Am I just looking for audio sync issues because of comskip, or do you think there is a solution with an iTivo preset?


Best way to be sure is to try it . If -oac copy doesn't cause blips AND plays right on your device.. you're golden.

By maintain 5.1 audio do you mean 'keep it at 5.1' or do you mean 'do not re-encode'? The mp4 setting re-encodes to AAC (until recently, MP4 didn't support AC-3 audio, and many players still don't like it), but doesn't force '-channels 2' or '-channels 6', so it should keep it at the same number of channels. You may want to up the bitrate though (it's at 128 kbps right now).


----------



## fatespawn

Yoav said:


> By maintain 5.1 audio do you mean 'keep it at 5.1' or do you mean 'do not re-encode'? The mp4 setting re-encodes to AAC (until recently, MP4 didn't support AC-3 audio, and many players still don't like it), but doesn't force '-channels 2' or '-channels 6', so it should keep it at the same number of channels. You may want to up the bitrate though (it's at 128 kbps right now).


I meant "passthrough" - I guess that's NOT re-encode. I just want the original sound. Gotta figure that's the best possible signal. I was successful with converting an HD mpeg (decrypt only) from the tivo into an mp4 using handbrake and AC3 passthrough with the AppleTv preset. It streamed right back to the tivo through pytivox without a hiccup. But that's using 2 applications. Of course, I want it all. Subscribe to my favorite audio programming and archive that for future streaming. Ah bliss.

In any case, comskip puked on my trial. I've seen "the application comskip shutdown...." a few too many times. It does that a little too often for me to be happy using that feature too much. Oh well.

i guess I'll try without comskip and see what mencoder can do.

-fate


----------



## Yoav

fatespawn said:


> I meant "passthrough" - I guess that's NOT re-encode. I just want the original sound. Gotta figure that's the best possible signal. I was successful with converting an HD mpeg (decrypt only) from the tivo into an mp4 using handbrake and AC3 passthrough with the AppleTv preset. It streamed right back to the tivo through pytivox without a hiccup. But that's using 2 applications. Of course, I want it all. Subscribe to my favorite audio programming and archive that for future streaming. Ah bliss.
> 
> In any case, comskip puked on my trial. I've seen "the application comskip shutdown...." a few too many times. It does that a little too often for me to be happy using that feature too much. Oh well.
> 
> i guess I'll try without comskip and see what mencoder can do.
> 
> -fate


Well, you're well into the 'try it and see' territory. The advanced options are there so people (like you) who want to try 'spiffy things' can do so. But unfortunately you're pretty much on your own to figure out how. You may have some luck in the mplayer forums and whatnot. I'm sorry comskip is hating your files so much though. I guess I've been luckier with it.

However, if you had 'decrypt format' and 'run under handbrake' work, then you can fully do that within iTiVo. The handbrake formats (if you do not pick comskip/subtitles) will do exactly that. And if there were any particular settings you made in the handbrake gui, you can achieve them in the CLI (documented in the FAQ).


----------



## space2001

Hi - I am looking to have the pyTiVox display on my SD TiVo show sort alphabetically - it currently only sorts by most recent date first. I checked the FAQ and can't find any way to change the sort order. 

On the TiVo menu, I do see an option to hit enter on remote and choose another sort order, but this has no effect for pvTiVoX shares.

Any help would be appreciated.

thanks!
Hal


----------



## Yoav

space2001 said:


> Hi - I am looking to have the pyTiVox display on my SD TiVo show sort alphabetically - it currently only sorts by most recent date first. I checked the FAQ and can't find any way to change the sort order.
> 
> On the TiVo menu, I do see an option to hit enter on remote and choose another sort order, but this has no effect for pvTiVoX shares.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks!
> Hal


I am not aware of any setting to control the sort order, even though there is some sort of SortOrder setting in plugin.py. If you don't get an answer here within a day, I'd repost the question in the pytivo thread (pyTivoX is just a mac front-end to pytivo, but inside it's the same program).


----------



## wmcbrine

space2001 said:


> On the TiVo menu, I do see an option to hit enter on remote and choose another sort order, but this has no effect for pvTiVoX shares.


It does, but only on the top level, due to a TiVo-side problem (which may or may not be a bug). I'm reluctantly considering a "force alpha sort" per-share option to deal with it.


----------



## philby85

kearygriffin said:


> Once you select a file to play, streambaby caches the title, and uses it in the selection screen from that point on. You can also press the "enter' button in the selection screen to automatically convert the filenames to the "title' found in the metadata for all the files. You can disable this functionality and stick with just using the filenames in the selection screen by adding the following INI setting:
> use.title=false
> 
> But I am not sure exactly what the issue is. Is is that the filename/title is changing in selection screen (which is normal behavior) or that it is generating an incorrect title from the metadata?
> 
> If it is an incorrect title, what kind of metadata is it and how was it generated.


Hi Keary,

thanks for the response. I have my movies on a nas drive on my network.
When I open pytivox it takes me to the movies folder on my NAS. They are in separate olders for catergories. I then select a folder and it shows a list of movies by title. I select a movie and I get the synopsis and covert screen. If I then select left to go back the folder showing the movies they are all showing titles except the one I just viewed. It will now have the first line of the synopsis instead of the title.

I add the metadata to the file using metax on the mac.

cheers

Philby

I also went to a catergory folder it showed me the titles of the movies I hit enter and all the movies changed to the first line of the synopsis. Select enter again does not change them back.


----------



## space2001

wmcbrine said:


> It does, but only on the top level, due to a TiVo-side problem (which may or may not be a bug). I'm reluctantly considering a "force alpha sort" per-share option to deal with it.


The alpha sort option would be a great addition! As it stands now, with more than a few screens of items to go thru, it quickly becomes difficult to find stuff.

As well, keeping the current position when backing out of the selection on Tivo screen would be helpful. IE, scroll to item 20 in a list, select it to display more info, then chose not to play it/go back. Now we're back to item 1 in the list.

thanks again!

- Hal -


----------



## kupe

Hi Yoav-

LOVE PyTivoX! Currently running 1.1b24- yes I know I've skipped a few versions... 

Anyhow today upgraded to 1.2b6 and streaming stopped working on my TivoHD. Downloads worked fine- but no streaming. I get the "Please Wait" indefinitely on the TV screen when I try to stream. I reverted to 1.1b24 and all is good again.

I'm running OS 10.5.6 on an Intel iMac.

Thanks!

Kupe


----------



## Yoav

kupe said:


> Hi Yoav-
> 
> LOVE PyTivoX! Currently running 1.1b24- yes I know I've skipped a few versions...
> 
> Anyhow today upgraded to 1.2b6 and streaming stopped working on my TivoHD. Downloads worked fine- but no streaming. I get the "Please Wait" indefinitely on the TV screen when I try to stream. I reverted to 1.1b24 and all is good again.
> 
> I'm running OS 10.5.6 on an Intel iMac.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kupe


If you don't mind, can you reinstall the beta (make sure to hit 'Apply' to activate all the changes) and try to stream, when it fails can you open up Terminal.app and run


Code:


tail -100 /tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log

(hopefully there will be something interesting in there to help debug).


----------



## kupe

Yoav said:


> If you don't mind, can you reinstall the beta (make sure to hit 'Apply' to activate all the changes) and try to stream, when it fails can you open up Terminal.app and run
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tail -100 /tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log
> 
> (hopefully there will be something interesting in there to help debug).


My pleasure! I reinstalled 1.2b6, clicked Apply, and tried again to Stream. Got the "Please Wait" indefinitely. Here's what I got in Terminal:



Code:


Last login: Wed Mar 25 21:01:41 on console
[Macintosh:~] dave% tail -100 /tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.338|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.StsdAtom (size:81)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.338|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28465097
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.338|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|UnknownAtom(116,101,120,116): mp4.util.atom.TextAtom (size:65)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.338|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28465162
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.339|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.SttsAtom (size:216)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.339|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28465378
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.339|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.StscAtom (size:28)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.339|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28465406
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.339|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.StszAtom (size:120)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.339|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28465526
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.339|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.StcoAtom (size:116)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.339|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28465642
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.339|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.UdtaAtom (size:376)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.340|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28466018
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.340|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.MetaAtom (size:368)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.340|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28466386
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.340|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.HdlrAtom (size:34)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.340|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28466420
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.340|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.IlstAtom (size:322)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.340|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28466742
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.340|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.CprtnamAtom (size:41)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.340|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28466783
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.340|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.DataAtom (size:33)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.341|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28466816
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.341|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|UnknownAtom(169,65,82,84): mp4.util.atom.CprtARTAtom (size:41)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.341|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28466857
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.341|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.CprtalbAtom (size:31)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.341|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28466888
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.341|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.DataAtom (size:23)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.341|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28466911
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.341|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.CprtcmtAtom (size:31)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.341|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28466942
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.342|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.DataAtom (size:23)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.342|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28466965
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.342|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.StikAtom (size:25)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.342|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28466990
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.342|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.DataAtom (size:17)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.342|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28467007
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.342|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.TvshAtom (size:41)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.342|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28467048
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.342|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.DataAtom (size:33)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.342|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28467081
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.343|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.TvenAtom (size:41)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.343|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28467122
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.343|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.DataAtom (size:33)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.343|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28467155
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.343|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.DescAtom (size:31)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.343|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28467186
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.343|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.DataAtom (size:23)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.343|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28467209
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.343|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.CprtgenAtom (size:32)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.344|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28467241
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.344|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.DataAtom (size:24)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.344|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 28467265
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.344|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.FreeAtom (size:4236548)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.385|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|Reading atom at offset: 32703813
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.387|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|AtomClass: class mp4.util.atom.MdatAtom (size:8)
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.387|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: moov size 4744948
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.387|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: mdat size 0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.387|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: sampleNum 1
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.387|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: new key frame 1
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.387|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: track 1 spec time 0 adj time 0 spec time sec 0 adj time sec 0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.387|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: track 2 spec time 0 adj time 0 spec time sec 0 adj time sec 0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.387|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: Movie time 7304 sec, cut at 0.0sec
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.387|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|	DBG: ts 600 cut at 0.0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.388|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: media time 0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.388|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.388|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|	DBG: chunk 1
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.476|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: cutDuration 4382402
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.476|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: new time 0.0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.476|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: media time 0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.476|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.476|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|	DBG: chunk 1
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.494|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: cutDuration 4382438
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.494|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: new time 0.0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.494|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: moov chunk 8981552
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.494|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: cut moov chunk 8981552
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.494|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: updateAmount 4456436
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.497|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: movie skip 0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.497|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: Cut Movie time 7304 sec 
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.498|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: sampleNum 1
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.498|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: new key frame 1
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.498|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: track 1 spec time 0 adj time 0 spec time sec 0 adj time sec 0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.498|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: track 2 spec time 0 adj time 0 spec time sec 0 adj time sec 0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.498|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: Movie time 7304 sec, cut at 0.0sec
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.498|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|	DBG: ts 600 cut at 0.0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.498|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: media time 0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.498|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.499|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|	DBG: chunk 1
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.523|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: cutDuration 4382402
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.523|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: new time 0.0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.523|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: media time 0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.523|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|	DBG: sampleNum 1 sync frame 1
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.523|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|	DBG: chunk 1
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.591|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: cutDuration 4382438
Wed 2009/03/25 21:03:48.591|   |master|MP4StreamFactory$2|DBG: new time 0.0
Wed 2009/03/25 21:05:04.295|   |Acceptor|Listener|
Wed 2009/03/25 21:05:04.295|   |Acceptor|Listener|connection to receiver closed
Wed 2009/03/25 21:05:04.305|   |Acceptor|Listener|
Wed 2009/03/25 21:05:04.305|   |Acceptor|Factory|HME receiver disconnected


----------



## kupe

Yoav-

Another curious thing about 1.2b6 is that it always shows as active in the Dock, even after repeatedly rebooting my Mac. (I have it set to Automatically launch at Login.) I haven't had this problem with earlier versions.

Thanks again!

Kupe


----------



## kearygriffin

kupe said:


> My pleasure! I reinstalled 1.2b6, clicked Apply, and tried again to Stream. Got the "Please Wait" indefinitely. Here's what I got in Terminal:
> ...
> ...


A quick glance and I don't notice anything out of place in the log-- Does this happen with video formats other than mov/mp4. If you have an mpeg2 stream that you could try I'd be interested in the results. (And if not, does this happen with more than a couple of your MP4s?)

If it is MP4 related I'll try to upload a new version of streambaby this weekend. I'd been working on quite a few MP4 related things, and it's possible that I've already fixed it. I'd upload it now, but I can't remember what state everything is in, so need to test and figure it out. (I'm deep into a real-work project at the moment, and my brain has pushed out everything else)

Edit: and for some reason I do remember I was having a problem with one of my Mp4's that had a similar symptom, and thinking it was surprising more people hadn't had the problem. Of course for life of me can't remember what it was, and looking through the code and SCM logs didn't help.


----------



## Yoav

kupe said:


> Yoav-
> 
> Another curious thing about 1.2b6 is that it always shows as active in the Dock, even after repeatedly rebooting my Mac. (I have it set to Automatically launch at Login.) I haven't had this problem with earlier versions.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Kupe


You need to de-select and reselect 'launch at login'. This won't be a problem with future versions, but up-to 1.2 you're gonna need to do that with every install..


----------



## kupe

kearygriffin said:


> A quick glance and I don't notice anything out of place in the log-- Does this happen with video formats other than mov/mp4. If you have an mpeg2 stream that you could try I'd be interested in the results. (And if not, does this happen with more than a couple of your MP4s?)


FWIW, the file is actually a .m4v file rendered from a VIDEO_TS folder using Toast Titanium 9.0.4. I don't have any MPEG2 files, but I will try this weekend to render a different VIDEO_TS folder to try.

Meanwhile, this same .m4v file that stalls with 1.2b6 works just fine with 1.1b24.

Kupe


----------



## kupe

Yoav said:


> You need to de-select and reselect 'launch at login'. This won't be a problem with future versions, but up-to 1.2 you're gonna need to do that with every install..


Thanks Yoav!

Kupe


----------



## Gyroscope352

Alright, this software looks awesome - just what I'm looking for. However, it is not working at all for me.

I am running OS 10.5 on a Macbook and using a TiVo HD. I am sharing a video folder from my Mac's desktop and nothing is showing up in the "Now Playing" folder. Tried restarting, didn't work. Tried changing the beacon, didn't work. Tried changing the port, didn't work. What's next?


----------



## Yoav

Ok I just checked in a new beta. You can now specify a username/password for push, but KEEP IN MIND that this is stored COMPLETELY insecurely on your computer, so don't use a password that you share anywhere else.


----------



## Yoav

Gyroscope352 said:


> Alright, this software looks awesome - just what I'm looking for. However, it is not working at all for me.
> 
> I am running OS 10.5 on a Macbook and using a TiVo HD. I am sharing a video folder from my Mac's desktop and nothing is showing up in the "Now Playing" folder. Tried restarting, didn't work. Tried changing the beacon, didn't work. Tried changing the port, didn't work. What's next?


Unchange all those values 

is your mac on the same subnet as the tivo? is there any sort of firewalling in your network? Is your tivo up to date with the latest software release? Anything interesting in /tmp/pyTivoX.log or /tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log?

Did you enable streambaby? And if so does anything show up under Photos/Music/Showcases for it?


----------



## philby85

Hi Yoav,

Just in relation to my issue with the metadata. I downloaded latest beta. Still the same issue. With the streambaby.ini located within pytivox is that editable? I put in use.title=false and save but no change to the issue. I noticed that where the ini refers to my drives, they are the default not what I have set in the pytivox gui

So I gather the ini has not effect?

cheers

Phil


----------



## Gyroscope352

Uh, it's not letting me post my post. It says I can't post links. How can I make it post my log (I think it's the log that's the problem)?


----------



## bedelman

Gyroscope352 said:


> Uh, it's not letting me post my post. It says I can't post links. How can I make it post my log (I think it's the log that's the problem)?


You need to have (I think) five posts before you can post links


----------



## Gyroscope352

bedelman said:


> You need to have (I think) five posts before you can post links


Right, except I am not intentionally posting any links. I think it's seeing my log output as having links in it or something.


----------



## Yoav

philby85 said:


> Hi Yoav,
> 
> Just in relation to my issue with the metadata. I downloaded latest beta. Still the same issue. With the streambaby.ini located within pytivox is that editable? I put in use.title=false and save but no change to the issue. I noticed that where the ini refers to my drives, they are the default not what I have set in the pytivox gui
> 
> So I gather the ini has not effect?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Phil


The streambaby.ini you would want to edit is in <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/streambaby.ini

If you make changes to it, never use the 'apply' button or it will overwrite those.


----------



## Yoav

Gyroscope352 said:


> Uh, it's not letting me post my post. It says I can't post links. How can I make it post my log (I think it's the log that's the problem)?


Post the file as an attachment (you will probably need to zip it up first) using the "manage Attachments" link at the bottom of the reply editor


----------



## Gyroscope352

Yoav said:


> Unchange all those values
> 
> is your mac on the same subnet as the tivo? is there any sort of firewalling in your network? Is your tivo up to date with the latest software release? Anything interesting in /tmp/pyTivoX.log or /tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log?
> 
> Did you enable streambaby? And if so does anything show up under Photos/Music/Showcases for it?


I believe it is on the same subnet (you may need to be more specific on what that means). I am pretty sure there is a bit of firewalling, but I do not know if that is affecting this or not - I can download stuff with iTivo (evidence that it doesn't affect it), but it takes about 2 hours to download a 1 hour episode (possible evidence that the firewall is slowing it down (?)). Oddly enough, though I don't know what "subnet" means, I'm pretty experienced with port forwarding and the like, so if that will help perhaps I can do that. If the firewall is the issue.

My TiVo software is version 11.0b-01-2-652. Is that the most recent version?

log merely says "INFOyTivoyTivo is ready."

I can't post my SB.log because it won't let me post links.

This is with two tries, one with the default settings and one with a different port/with my TiVo's ip plugged into the config.

Streambaby is enabled, and it does show up in showcases but it never loads (I just get a grey screen that says "please wait..." and it never changes).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Yoav

Gyroscope352 said:


> I believe it is on the same subnet (you may need to be more specific on what that means). I am pretty sure there is a bit of firewalling, but I do not know if that is affecting this or not - I can download stuff with iTivo (evidence that it doesn't affect it), but it takes about 2 hours to download a 1 hour episode (possible evidence that the firewall is slowing it down (?)). Oddly enough, though I don't know what "subnet" means, I'm pretty experienced with port forwarding and the like, so if that will help perhaps I can do that. If the firewall is the issue.
> 
> My TiVo software is version 11.0b-01-2-652. Is that the most recent version?
> 
> log merely says "INFOyTivoyTivo is ready."
> 
> I can't post my SB.log because it won't let me post links.
> 
> This is with two tries, one with the default settings and one with a different port/with my TiVo's ip plugged into the config.
> 
> Streambaby is enabled, and it does show up in showcases but it never loads (I just get a grey screen that says "please wait..." and it never changes).
> 
> Hope this helps.


 Software seems fine. downloads from tivo are always slow, so no worries there. you shouldn't need to port forward unless your tivo is behind a router that the computer is on the other side of (that's what not being on the same subnet implies). in iTiVo, does the tivo name appear on the list of tivos to select? or do you have to manually type in the IP address?

Did you add a media share (like a videos directory with some videos in it?) Did you hit 'apply' after doing that?

Does the pyTivoX-SB.log file have anything like an 'error' of any sorts in there?


----------



## lynncosbm

I've been using pyTivoX for a couple months now and I love it. In the latest update, I noticed there is a tab called pyTivo which gives an option for Push Support. Can someone please explain what this means and how it works? Thanks very much.


----------



## Gyroscope352

Yoav said:


> Software seems fine. downloads from tivo are always slow, so no worries there. you shouldn't need to port forward unless your tivo is behind a router that the computer is on the other side of (that's what not being on the same subnet implies). in iTiVo, does the tivo name appear on the list of tivos to select? or do you have to manually type in the IP address?
> 
> Did you add a media share (like a videos directory with some videos in it?) Did you hit 'apply' after doing that?
> 
> Does the pyTivoX-SB.log file have anything like an 'error' of any sorts in there?


There do not appear to be any errors of any sort (though I think I'm at 5 now, so I'll post the log for you). My media share folder has been applied. When I first installed iTiVo, I had to manually type in the IP address, but after that the IP stays there and my TiVo's name shows up.


----------



## Gyroscope352

Here's my SB.log

Initializing...
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:03.885| |main|StreamBabyConfig|WorkingDir: /private/tmp
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:03.886| |main|StreamBabyConfig|StreamBabyDir: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/streambaby
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:03.886| |main|StreamBabyConfig|CurDir: /private/tmp
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.050| |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loading avutil, default: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavutil.dylib
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.052| |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavutil.dylib
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.052| |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loading avcodec, default: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavcodec.dylib
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.055| |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavcodec.dylib
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.062| |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded avCodec version: 52 (3413760)
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.062| |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loading avformat, default: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavformat.dylib
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.063| |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavformat.dylib
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.064| |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded avFormat version: 52 (3416064)
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.064| |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loading swscale, default: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libswscale.dylib
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.065| |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libswscale.dylib
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.071| |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Marking libswscale as available.
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.316| |main|FFmpegJavaVideoModule|FFmpeg-java Module: loaded
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.323| |main|FFmpegExeVideoModule|FFmpegPath: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.323| |main|FFmpegExeVideoModule|FFmpegExeModule: Loaded
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.358| |main|RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler|dirEntry: file:/Users/whitsongordon/Documents/Share%20Folder/
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.403| |main|PreviewCacheUtils|Cache Clean complete
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.403| |main|StreamBabyMain|STARTING StreamBaby v20090404-0248...
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.404| |main|Main|args= start=true
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.404| |main|Main|args= [email protected]
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.447| |main|Listener|[email protected] [email protected]
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.499| |main|Listener|factoryList=[StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - whitson-gordons-macbook.local]]
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.500| |main|Listener|factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - whitson-gordons-macbook.local]
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.500| |main|Listener|name=/streambaby/
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.500| |main|Listener|
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.500| |main|Listener|added factory
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.500| |main|Main|factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - whitson-gordons-macbook.local]
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.500| |main|Main|MDNS: http://10.0.1.9:7290/streambaby/
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.500| |main|Main|streambaby ready & listening.
Sun 2009/04/05 13:02:04.501| |main|Main|mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - whitson-gordons-macbook.local] port=7290

EDIT: dang, THERE'S the link! I did not know that was there...lol.


----------



## Yoav

lynncosbm said:


> I've been using pyTivoX for a couple months now and I love it. In the latest update, I noticed there is a tab called pyTivo which gives an option for Push Support. Can someone please explain what this means and how it works? Thanks very much.


Normally, the way you use pyTivo is by running it on your computer, then going to your tivo, and browsing your computer's media through the "Now Playing" list. When you find something you like, you "pull" it to your tivo.

An alternative approach is the obtuse 'push' method. Instead of telling your tivo to pull the file, you can tell your computer to 'push' the file to the tivo (through a messy sequence). In order for this to work, you need to provide pytivo with the username (usually an email) and password that you use to log into tivo.com. Once you provide that, you can go to http://localhost:9032/ from a web browser on the pytivo computer. There you will see a 'video shares' link where you can browse your media, and initiate the push.

If you happen to have both streambaby AND pytivo enabled, AND you have provided the account information to pytivo, you can also use the streambaby gui to initiate a push of the file instead of streaming it.

There are a few advantages to push over pull (the biggest is that you can push certain mp4 files without transcoding). But I also think it's more confusing than it's worth. I've been avoiding adding support for it but enough people were asking for it so I did.


----------



## Yoav

Gyroscope352 said:


> Here's my SB.log
> 
> Initializing...


Bleah, the bad/good news is that the entire log is completely normal. I'm of the opinion that your home network allows your computer to talk freely to the tivo, but is somehow preventing the tivo from initiating a conversation with your computer. Is there a router between the two? Is your tivo's IP address something like '10.0.1.xyz' ?


----------



## philby85

Yoav said:


> The streambaby.ini you would want to edit is in <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/streambaby.ini
> 
> If you make changes to it, never use the 'apply' button or it will overwrite those.


Thanks Yoav, I appreciate the reply. All working fine now.

cheers

Phil


----------



## Sevenfeet

Just posted this PM to wmcbrine but thought the rest of the community should read it...

Re: #3-5-6 error on slow machines (like mine!)

Thanks for the PM on this subject. I haven't hit it very hard yet but I upgraded it yesterday based on your message. Before, it was pretty easy to get a #3-5-6 error. Now I don't see it. I'll let you know if it holds up. What I still have problems with is music streaming. The audio still breaks up, something that Tivo Desktop for Mac doesn't do. Tivo Desktop uses Lame (user installed) if your music isn't in MP3 format. I'm curious to know what pyTivoX is using since I think Lame is part of the package. On a PPC machine, there's a special distro of Lame to deal with the PPC's reversed method of dealing with data (as opposed to Intel architecture). Not sure what's going on here...


----------



## lynncosbm

Yoav said:


> Normally, the way you use pyTivo is by running it on your computer, then going to your tivo, and browsing your computer's media through the "Now Playing" list. When you find something you like, you "pull" it to your tivo.
> 
> An alternative approach is the obtuse 'push' method. Instead of telling your tivo to pull the file, you can tell your computer to 'push' the file to the tivo (through a messy sequence). In order for this to work, you need to provide pytivo with the username (usually an email) and password that you use to log into tivo.com. Once you provide that, you can go to http://localhost:9032/ from a web browser on the pytivo computer. There you will see a 'video shares' link where you can browse your media, and initiate the push.
> 
> If you happen to have both streambaby AND pytivo enabled, AND you have provided the account information to pytivo, you can also use the streambaby gui to initiate a push of the file instead of streaming it.
> 
> There are a few advantages to push over pull (the biggest is that you can push certain mp4 files without transcoding). But I also think it's more confusing than it's worth. I've been avoiding adding support for it but enough people were asking for it so I did.


Thanks for the reply Yoav, I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## Yoav

Sevenfeet said:


> Just posted this PM to wmcbrine but thought the rest of the community should read it...
> 
> Re: #3-5-6 error on slow machines (like mine!)
> 
> Thanks for the PM on this subject. I haven't hit it very hard yet but I upgraded it yesterday based on your message. Before, it was pretty easy to get a #3-5-6 error. Now I don't see it. I'll let you know if it holds up. What I still have problems with is music streaming. The audio still breaks up, something that Tivo Desktop for Mac doesn't do. Tivo Desktop uses Lame (user installed) if your music isn't in MP3 format. I'm curious to know what pyTivoX is using since I think Lame is part of the package. On a PPC machine, there's a special distro of Lame to deal with the PPC's reversed method of dealing with data (as opposed to Intel architecture). Not sure what's going on here...


 I honestly don't know what pytivo uses for music. I do compile ffmpeg with the mp3lame libraries, but I didn't think pytivo uses ffmpeg to stream audio (?). If there's some other tool or library I need to supply I'll be glad to include it though...

* edit * Note to self: check source code before opening mouth . It does look like transcodes are down with ffmpeg after all . Anyways, the ffmpeg as shipped includes the lame libraries, but there might be other audio formats that are not supported... Then again, if you have 'choppy' audio that doesn't sound like a missing codec...

As for the PPC reveresed method.. I build the lame libraries seperately for powerpc and i386, with different autoconf settings to match the processor. However, it is the same source code... so if there is a bug in it with ppc processors, the bug will appear... Do you have a pointer to the lame you're mentioning?


----------



## Scot Kight

anyone know how to make pytivox do subtitles?

Let me define this a bit better. For MKV files with subtitle streams, how do I make them available using streambaby?

Stream #0.0(eng): Video: h264, yuv420p, 1280x720, PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9, 23.98 tbr, 1k tbn, 47.95 tbc
Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: vorbis, 32000 Hz, stereo, s16
Stream #0.2: Subtitle: 0x0000
Stream #0.3: Subtitle: 0x0000


----------



## Yoav

Scot Kight said:


> anyone know how to make pytivox do subtitles?
> 
> Let me define this a bit better. For MKV files with subtitle streams, how do I make them available using streambaby?
> 
> Stream #0.0(eng): Video: h264, yuv420p, 1280x720, PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9, 23.98 tbr, 1k tbn, 47.95 tbc
> Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: vorbis, 32000 Hz, stereo, s16
> Stream #0.2: Subtitle: 0x0000
> Stream #0.3: Subtitle: 0x0000


Right now the only subtitles pyTivoX supports and ONLY through streambaby is subtitles in an .srt file. If the mkv contains srt subtitles (there are multiple types of possible subtitles) you can extract it with mkvextract . Instead of extracting them from the mkv, you can also do a google search for the srt file for your movie (there are websites out there that just contain srt files in every language for almost every DVD out there) and download it.

IF you have a movie like 'movie.mkv' and a file named 'movie.srt' in the same directory, then you can use the 'aspect' button to turn on and off the subtitles.


----------



## Scot Kight

Hmm.. Extracted and put into the same directory. File is same name, and capitalization. when i hit aspect i get a small yellow "thought bubble" with a red error circle in it.

Extracting track 3 with the CodecID 'S_TEXT/ASS' to the file 'movie.srt'. Container format: SSA/ASS text subtitles
progress: 100&#37;

Mon 2009/04/06 13:38:54.698| |Acceptor|ViewScreen|code=22 rawcode=16790806


----------



## Yoav

Scot Kight said:


> Hmm.. Extracted and put into the same directory. File is same name, and capitalization. when i hit aspect i get a small yellow "thought bubble" with a red error circle in it.
> 
> Extracting track 3 with the CodecID 'S_TEXT/ASS' to the file 'movie.srt'. Container format: SSA/ASS text subtitles
> progress: 100%
> 
> Mon 2009/04/06 13:38:54.698| |Acceptor|ViewScreen|code=22 rawcode=16790806


SSA/ASS is not SRT . As the previous post said, it HAS to be srt format.
You should probably just go look for a pre-made srt file for your movie. There might be some tools that convert SSA to SRT, but I'm not sure.

* edit * google search gave me this: http://www.akira.ru/osc/ssa2srt.php
Does it work?

It's probably not that hard to add a basic SSA support to streambaby though (I mean, it would ignore the graphics, colors, and location info, and just present the subtitles as if they were srt subs)... hmmm..


----------



## Scot Kight

Bingo! Thanks for that, it works fine now. 

One thing interesting is that on the ffmpeg page they are talking about supporting SSA/ASS. My only problem is I am not sure what they mean to this situation, if anything. I've tried a bunch of -scodec options but nothing seems to be able to put the subtitles into the final stream, though maybe I am missing something simple as the command formats are a bit odd to me. 

December 3, 2008

A bunch of new formats have recently been added to FFmpeg, namely a QCELP/PureVoice speech decoder, a floating point PCM decoder and encoder, a Nellymoser ASAO encoder, an Electronic Arts TGQ decoder, Speex decoding via libspeex, an MXF muxer, an ASS/SSA subtitle demuxer and muxer and our AC-3 decoder has been extended with E-AC-3 support. Last but not least we now have a decoder for RealVideo 4.0.


----------



## Yoav

Scot Kight said:


> Bingo! Thanks for that, it works fine now.
> 
> One thing interesting is that on the ffmpeg page they are talking about supporting SSA/ASS. My only problem is I am not sure what they mean to this situation, if anything. I've tried a bunch of -scodec options but nothing seems to be able to put the subtitles into the final stream, though maybe I am missing something simple as the command formats are a bit odd to me.
> 
> December 3, 2008
> 
> A bunch of new formats have recently been added to FFmpeg, namely a QCELP/PureVoice speech decoder, a floating point PCM decoder and encoder, a Nellymoser ASAO encoder, an Electronic Arts TGQ decoder, Speex decoding via libspeex, an MXF muxer, an ASS/SSA subtitle demuxer and muxer and our AC-3 decoder has been extended with E-AC-3 support. Last but not least we now have a decoder for RealVideo 4.0.


I'm no expert, but I would guess they are talking about allowing you to take something like an SSA stream from one container to another. Not 'burn the text into the video stream'. Having said that, if your ultimate goal is a movie with the subtitles burned-in, I believe VLC can do that for you. If you do that though, you can never turn off the subtitles.


----------



## kearygriffin

Yoav said:


> It's probably not that hard to add a basic SSA support to streambaby though (I mean, it would ignore the graphics, colors, and location info, and just present the subtitles as if they were srt subs)... hmmm..


I probably won't ever get to it, but after moyekj added the initial subtitle support, I did look into trying to integrate pieces of this project:
http://www.jubler.org/download/index.php
(By look into I mean browsed through the SVN repo to get a handle on what it would take)

It seems to abstract a bunch of different subtitle formats into a standard API that streambaby could deal with.


----------



## tombonneau

Just downloaded the latest version of this software after hearing the rave reviews.

I've gotten three folders to show up on my TiVo Now Playing:

iTunes Music/Movies
iTunes Music/TV Shows
And a non-iTunes Video Folder (The Smurfs)

The Smurfs folders are some episodes I, erm, procured via the Internet. These are .avi files.

The Smurfs episodes I'm able to view no problem; however, neither of the iTunes folders are working.

The files show up, but when I click to play them, they say they are transferring and they show up at the top of Now Playing, but nothing ever seems to happen. When click play for them, I get the gray screen, and the progress bar at the bottom shows no progress.

Thoughts? Will this program not work with iTunes video files? Is it a DRM issue? Or am I doing something wrong?

FWIW, I have the folder type set to "video" which was the default ...


----------



## Yoav

tombonneau said:


> Just downloaded the latest version of this software after hearing the rave reviews.
> 
> I've gotten three folders to show up on my TiVo Now Playing:
> 
> iTunes Music/Movies
> iTunes Music/TV Shows
> And a non-iTunes Video Folder (The Smurfs)
> 
> The Smurfs folders are some episodes I, erm, procured via the Internet. These are .avi files.
> 
> The Smurfs episodes I'm able to view no problem; however, neither of the iTunes folders are working.
> 
> The files show up, but when I click to play them, they say they are transferring and they show up at the top of Now Playing, but nothing ever seems to happen. When click play for them, I get the gray screen, and the progress bar at the bottom shows no progress.
> 
> Thoughts? Will this program not work with iTunes video files? Is it a DRM issue? Or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> FWIW, I have the folder type set to "video" which was the default ...


if the files in your iTunes Movies folder are movies you legally procured from apple's itunes store, then sadly, NOTHING other than apple software will play it for you (it's laden with DRM to 'protect you from pirates' or somesuch).

If they are regular movie files though, we probably have a bug to look into.. so first lets get the answer to which is it?


----------



## tombonneau

Yoav said:


> if the files in your iTunes Movies folder are movies you legally procured from apple's itunes store, then sadly, NOTHING other than apple software will play it for you (it's laden with DRM to 'protect you from pirates' or somesuch).
> 
> If they are regular movie files though, we probably have a bug to look into.. so first lets get the answer to which is it?


Wow thanks for the AMAZINGLY FAST response! 

Now for the  part ...

Yes, these are files I downloaded from iTunes. Looks like DRM issue and I'm SOL. Oh well ... do you know if Apple lifted DRM on video recently same as they did with music files? (The videos I'm trying to play are old ...)

Thanks again for the great program and fast response!


----------



## Yoav

tombonneau said:


> Wow thanks for the AMAZINGLY FAST response!
> 
> Now for the  part ...
> 
> Yes, these are files I downloaded from iTunes. Looks like DRM issue and I'm SOL. Oh well ... do you know if Apple lifted DRM on video recently same as they did with music files? (The videos I'm trying to play are old ...)
> 
> Thanks again for the great program and fast response!


 I haven't heard of apple removing DRM from video (or any plans to do so in the near future). I also don't know of any tools to strip the DRM. Unfortunately I think your only option is to obtain another copy of the film you paid for without DRM (hey what's this bittorrent doing here?)


----------



## tombonneau

Yoav said:


> I haven't heard of apple removing DRM from video (or any plans to do so in the near future). I also don't know of any tools to strip the DRM. Unfortunately I think your only option is to obtain another copy of the film you paid for without DRM (hey what's this bittorrent doing here?)


Ha! Exactly. All Apple is doing is giving me motivation to purchase/obtain videos from alternate avenues.

Something tells me your little program is going to be causing me to click a bit more often (no pun intended) on that little blue frog in my dock ...


----------



## Sevenfeet

DRM for purchased video is still very much with us. In fact, I don't see a transition like what happened with the music business anytime in the new future. If anything, the motion picture content providers seem to be increasingly wanting to keep the copy protection game going as long as possible.


----------



## tiny-e

For some reason pyTivo won't show up in my Now Playing list on my S2 DirecTivo.

Running pyTivo verison 1.2b10 on 10.5.6, python version 2.5.1.

When I click "apply" I can see my Now Playing List refresh, but I don't see any entries for pyTivo in there. Does this show up as a DVR? or do just the folder names show up as folders?

I'm looking at the bottom of the list as that is where DVR's normally show up, and have scanned the NPL (it's long from lots of tivoserver transfers), but don't see anything.

Console doesn't show any errors for pyTivo.

Any ideas?

:::EDIT::: should note that my video folder has nested folders inside of it (if that makes a difference). Example: 
/Volumes/Storage/Video ----is my video folder
/Volumes/Storage/Video/Movies ----- is my movies folder
/Volumes/Storage/Video/TvShows/Ed/Season01 --- would be a typical TV show arrangement.


----------



## tiny-e

Here's another item: tivoserver sees an additional tivo on my network named plex.ecknet.net (which is the name of the machine that pyTivo is running on).

Still won't show up in the NPL on my DirecTivo though....


----------



## Yoav

It should show up as another 'DVR' named whatever your share is named. (at the bottom of the now playing list).
Nested folders should not matter.
I'm not entirely clear if having tivoserver running causes problems, but I don't think it should.

is pytivo enabled in the preferences? is streambaby?

Can you look for anything interesting in the logs in
/tmp/pyTivoX.log 
/tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log

Also, does anything show up under Photos,Music,Showcases? (that would be streambaby-related stuff).


----------



## wmcbrine

tiny-e said:


> For some reason pyTivo won't show up in my Now Playing list on my S2 *Direc*Tivo.


No, and it never will. You can use it for photos and music, but the video portion is only compatible with standalone TiVos.


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> No, and it never will. You can use it for photos and music, but the video portion is only compatible with standalone TiVos.


woops good catch 
Thanks...

-- yoav


----------



## TadK

Recently I have noticed a marked drop in transfer on our programs. I often "bank" a few minutes before I start to play the show and was able to watch the entire show without any pauses due to transfer. Now I get it frequently.

Odd- anyone have any thoughts on this??
Latest release, 10.5.6 G5, iTivo content

Tad


----------



## Yoav

TadK said:


> Recently I have noticed a marked drop in transfer on our programs. I often "bank" a few minutes before I start to play the show and was able to watch the entire show without any pauses due to transfer. Now I get it frequently.
> 
> Odd- anyone have any thoughts on this??
> Latest release, 10.5.6 G5, iTivo content
> 
> Tad


is this with streaming (Photos, music, showcases) or pytivo (now playing...)?

Is your network wired or wireless?

Any other computers on the network that might be doing stuff on the network? (downloading a torrent for example?)

Is your desktop computer busy doing other things? Especially since it's a G5, you probably want to keep the computer unbusy if you're transcoding.

(leading to  Is the source streamed as-is or is transcoding necessary (i.e. what format did you use when downloading with iTiVo?)

It's hard to guess with so little information, but my instinct is that you're either transferring more data per minute of show (higher bandwidth/quality recording) or your network is 'congested' -- made more likely if it's wireless and the router got moved, or the transmitter is closer to the wall...

But with more info we can probably narrow it down and possibly fix it...

To answer your question, I have not noticed any such problems on my home network.


----------



## tiny-e

wmcbrine said:


> No, and it never will. You can use it for photos and music, but the video portion is only compatible with standalone TiVos.


Rats. Well, that sucks. Tivoserver is hit & miss at best (plus no working native Intel or Universal binary)... Man I wish someone would build it (i've tried with no success).

thanks for helping me straighten this out.


----------



## TadK

Yoav said:


> is this with streaming (Photos, music, showcases) or pytivo (now playing...)?
> 
> Is your network wired or wireless? Wired
> 
> Any other computers on the network that might be doing stuff on the network? (downloading a torrent for example?) THe network is pretty light. I obviously do not attempt to pull a show from the TiVo while downloading another to the Now Playing
> 
> Is your desktop computer busy doing other things? Especially since it's a G5, you probably want to keep the computer unbusy if you're transcoding. ..again- keeping it light while transcoding
> 
> (leading to  Is the source streamed as-is or is transcoding necessary (i.e. what format did you use when downloading with iTiVo?)I guess this is the interesting part to some degree, although some further tinkering is required. If I have a DVD that I ripped, and encoded using Visual Hub (using the TiVo preset), things seem to transfer fine. I think the issue has been more with the content I've pulled from the TiVo using itivo. My original setup was using "decrypt." I've started to venture out to try some of the other settings but the encoding times are a joke....
> 
> It's hard to guess with so little information, but my instinct is that you're either transferring more data per minute of show (higher bandwidth/quality recording) or your network is 'congested' -- made more likely if it's wireless and the router got moved, or the transmitter is closer to the wall...I guess it is likely the attempt to push too much data at the Tivo that makes the most sense to me as I think this has been since I started using itivo. I suppose I could go back and re-encoding things again through VH, but isn't that why I'm using pyTivoX? Argh.
> 
> If anyone has a favorite itivo setting to suggest, I'd give it a whirl- as always, I appreciate everyone's comments and help.
> 
> But with more info we can probably narrow it down and possibly fix it...
> 
> To answer your question, I have not noticed any such problems on my home network.


Tad


----------



## Yoav

TadK said:


> Tad


For some reason the first question wasn't answred (pytivo or streambaby). I'm going to assume pytivo for this answer, but either program would have the same issues:

If you notice it with iTivo in 'decrypt' and not with encoding you made with visualhub, then I would guess that the decrypt (i.e. the native format from the tivo) is failing the 'can it be streamed' test in pytivo/streambaby, and therefore it is actually re-encoding the file as it sends the file. This would cause a slowdown as the computer has to work to convert instead of just send files as-is (and on a G5 that would definitely tax the computer).

You can check if that's happening by looking at the logs for either pytivo (/tmp/pyTivoX.log) or streambaby (/tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log). There would be invocation of ffmpeg in there for transcoding.

If that's the case, I'm guessing that's a bug since I'm pretty sure you can stream original tivo data without converting it. We can work to fix it (but lets see if that's indeed the case).


----------



## wmcbrine

Tad, your reply is nearly illegible. Please multi-quote instead of just putting your answers in red in the quote box. You're making extra work for your readers, who are trying to help you.


----------



## mohanman

HI, thanks for the great program, I have been using it frequently. I have an iMac which has the software on it, and a tivo series 3. Pytivo works just fine (transferring the show), but I can't get streambaby to work, if I click on it using my tivo, nothing happens, just a please wait ..

which lasts for several minutes

What am I doing wrong??

Thanks for everything
Mo


----------



## Yoav

mohanman said:


> I can't get streambaby to work, if I click on it using my tivo, nothing happens, just a please wait ..
> 
> which lasts for several minutes


I'm a little unclear on the meaning of 'click on it'..
Do you go to My Photos, Music, Showcases?
Does the pyTivoX streambaby thing show up? Do you click on that? is that when the 'please wait..' happens? Or do you select a show and *then* the please wait happens?

Also, are you using the beta of pyTivoX, or release 1.1?


----------



## mohanman

Yoav said:


> I'm a little unclear on the meaning of 'click on it'..
> Do you go to My Photos, Music, Showcases?
> Does the pyTivoX streambaby thing show up? Do you click on that? is that when the 'please wait..' happens? Or do you select a show and *then* the please wait happens?
> 
> Also, are you using the beta of pyTivoX, or release 1.1?


Yeah I go through Photos/Music/Showcases, see the imac.local and select that with my remote on the tivo. Then it says please wait, and nothing ever happens. I am using version 1.2b10, should I go back a version or two?

Thanks
Mo


----------



## TadK

Yoav said:


> ...You can check if that's happening by looking at the logs for either pytivo (/tmp/pyTivoX.log) or streambaby (/tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log). There would be invocation of ffmpeg in there for transcoding.


I apologize for not clarifying that the issue was pytivo related and not SB. I pulled the log file for an episode of "Lost" that I attempted to load. You'd know better than I if it is envoking FFmpeg in there... I believe that it is? Here is the beginning of the log.

Wednesday, April 22, 2009 8:51:54 PM US/Eastern 
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:07] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:09] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:10] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Our%20Video%20Library&SortOrder=Title&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:13] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:13] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Our%20Video%20Library%2FTelevision%20Shows&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:16] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:16] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Our%20Video%20Library%2FTelevision%20Shows%2FLost&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:19] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:19] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Our%20Video%20Library%2FTelevision%20Shows%2FLost&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&AnchorItem=%2FOur%2520Video%2520Library%2FTelevision%2520Shows%2FLost%2FLost%2520-%2520This%2520Place%2520Is%2520Death.mpg&AnchorOffset=-6&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:23] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:23] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Our%20Video%20Library%2FTelevision%20Shows%2FLost&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&AnchorItem=%2FOur%2520Video%2520Library%2FTelevision%2520Shows%2FLost%2FLost%2520-%2520He%2527s%2520Our%2520You.mpg&AnchorOffset=-3&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:25] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:25] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Our%20Video%20Library%2FTelevision%20Shows%2FLost&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FOur%2520Video%2520Library%2FTelevision%2520Shows%2FLost%2FLost%2520-%2520Dead%2520Is%2520Dead.mpg&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:26] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=Our%20Video%20Library&File=%2FTelevision%20Shows%2FLost%2FLost%20-%20Dead%20Is%20Dead.mpg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [22/Apr/2009 20:52:34] "GET /Our%20Video%20Library/Television%20Shows/Lost/Lost%20-%20Dead%20Is%20Dead.mpg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
FFmpeg version SVN-r18519, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=ppc --cpu=G4 --enable-shared --disable-static --enable-pthreads --disable-mmx --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-DHAVE_LLRINT -I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
libavutil 50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
libavcodec 52.25. 0 / 52.25. 0
libavformat 52.32. 0 / 52.32. 0
libavdevice 52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
libswscale 0. 7. 1 / 0. 7. 1
built on Apr 14 2009 21:59:01, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 1 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 29.97 (60000/2002)
Input #0, mpeg, from '/Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg':
Duration: 01:02:01.53, start: 0.833922, bitrate: 6015 kb/s
Stream #0.0[0x1c0]: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 192 kb/s
Stream #0.1[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 480x480 [PAR 4:3 DAR 4:3], 9000 kb/s, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
Output #0, vob, to 'pipe:':
Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 544x480 [PAR 20:17 DAR 4:3], q=2-31, 4096 kb/s, 90k tbn, 29.97 tbc
Stream #0.1: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 192 kb/s
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
Stream #0.0 -> #0.1
Press [q] to stop encoding
frame= 8 fps= 0 q=3.3 size= 0kB time=0.23 bitrate= 0.0kbits/s 
frame= 15 fps= 8 q=4.9 size= 400kB time=0.47 bitrate=7014.7kbits/s 
frame= 23 fps= 9 q=4.0 size= 512kB time=0.73 bitrate=5713.8kbits/s 
frame= 33 fps= 11 q=3.8 size= 676kB time=1.07 bitrate=5186.5kbits/s 
frame= 42 fps= 12 q=3.5 size= 830kB time=1.37 bitrate=4970.2kbits/s

yadda, yadda, yadda....


----------



## wmcbrine

It _is_ transcoding, though I'm not sure why. Turn on debug to see the reason.


----------



## Yoav

mohanman said:


> Yeah I go through Photos/Music/Showcases, see the imac.local and select that with my remote on the tivo. Then it says please wait, and nothing ever happens. I am using version 1.2b10, should I go back a version or two?
> 
> Thanks
> Mo


Nah, if you're sticking with the beta (1.2 is the beta branch right now) then you may as well use the latest.

Ok so for some reason it is failing to generate the list of what movies are available. I'm assuming something goes wrong, and hopefully it prints out some useful info in the log... Can you open up Terminal.app and run


Code:


 tail -50 /tmp/pyTivoX-SB.log

or if you're using the LATEST beta (as of today), run


Code:


 tail -50 ~/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/streambaby.log

 Anything interesting in there?


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> It _is_ transcoding, though I'm not sure why. Turn on debug to see the reason.


(to turn on debug, you'll need to edit the file


Code:


 <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf

and in a new line right after Port=9032, add

debug=True

Then exit pyTivoX, and start it again.


----------



## TadK

Have modified conf file to include debug statement and restarted. I am assuming that I would need to draw a movie over and review the log file to see this debug information?


----------



## Yoav

TadK said:


> Have modified conf file to include debug statement and restarted. I am assuming that I would need to draw a movie over and review the log file to see this debug information?


Presumably.. Debug lines in the log will start with the word "DEBUG", you're probably looking for some invocation of 'ffmpeg' and information around it as to why it's choosing to transcode.


----------



## TadK

I am attaching log file- was unable to post here due to forum limitation (image references??) See attached txt file.
Tad


----------



## Yoav

TadK said:


> I am attaching log file- was unable to post here due to forum limitation (image references??) See attached txt file.
> Tad


I believe the following lines from your logs explain why it's transcoding:


Code:


DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, 59.94 vFps, should be 29.97, /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:/Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg is not tivo compatible
....
DEBUG:root:transcoding to tivo model 649 using ffmpeg command:

 Looks like the original video is set to 60fps, your tivo series 649 (a S2 directivo) is unable to play that.

So, either pytivo is misprobing your tivo and assuming it can't play it, or it's probing correctly, in which case the transcoding makes sense.... ?

Since it's Lost, which comes off


----------



## TadK

Yoav,
The Tivo is a Serie 2 Standalone unit - no Direct TV. 
I follow you that the the frame rate is off and thereby causing it to kickstart the transcoding. I am just not sure why or if this is resolvable.

I'm using iTivo in decrypt to pull the content off the tivo and pytivox to feed it back- so I'm not clear on why the frame rates are so out of whack....


----------



## TadK

Yoav said:


> Since it's Lost, which comes off


is part of your post missing here??


----------



## Yoav

TadK said:


> is part of your post missing here??


oops yeah
I was gonna say that ABC broadcasts in 720p, which is supposedly 60fps. But if you pull it off the tivo and it's a series 2, then it's not an HD recording and therefore that's not the reason.

Ok, so fwiw, I just tried pulling an SD show off my Series 3, and it is also exhibiting this 'issue'. Notably, the container frame rate is 60 fps, while the actual frame rate of the video is 30 fps. I'm wondering if that's a bad 'ffmpeg', a bad 'tivodecode', or if tivos just do that... and if so, should pyTivo ignore the container and trust the video stream?

From your log:


Code:


Seems stream 1 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 29.97 (60000/2002)
Input #0, mpeg, from '/Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg':
  Duration: 01:02:01.53, start: 0.833922, bitrate: 6015 kb/s
    Stream #0.0[0x1c0]: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 192 kb/s
    Stream #0.1[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 480x480 [PAR 4:3 DAR 4:3], 9000 kb/s, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
Output #0, vob, to 'pipe:':
    Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 544x480 [PAR 20:17 DAR 4:3], q=2-31, 4096 kb/s, 90k tbn, 29.97 tbc
    Stream #0.1: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 192 kb/s
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.1

Note the source is actually at 30 fps (29.97 tbr,..., 59.94 tbc).. I'm not a codec weenie though, so the question is how pytivo determines if it's 60 or 30 fps.

wmcbrine?


----------



## Yoav

Ok from sitting and looking at the code, I see what's going on:

transcode.py has the following regexp to figure out the framerate:


Code:


    rezre = re.compile(r'.*Video: .+, (.+) (?:fps|tb).*')

applied to


Code:


    Stream #0.1[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 480x480 [PAR 4:3 DAR 4:3], 9000 kb/s, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc

 since there's both a tbr (correct) and tbc (incorrect) value on that line, the regexp swallows as
much as it can into the first .+, and then pulls the tbc value into x.group(1). After this
there is some code to correct for some versions of ffmpeg and a videoredo issue, but nothing
that would fix this.

So some code needs to be added to pytivo to address this behavior of the new ffmpeg.... 
I'm not sure why it's fps:tb.. but presumably if there's a tbc and tbr value, it should use
the tbr value... Or there may be a more 'correct fix'. Either way Tad you're gonna
have to deal with the transcoding for a little while longer


----------



## TadK

Yoav,
I'm glad to have stumbled on to this- knowing the power of pytivox- I would hate for someone new to it to try it and think that the transfer rate is slow. I am constantly amazed at the brain-trust here and am sure that a fix will present itself.

Tad


----------



## wmcbrine

I missed this because I was mostly testing with an S3, which accepts the 59.94 rate without transcoding.

I have a tentative workaround... only, I like to know what the frak I'm doing, and I can't find actual documentation of "tbr" etc. anywhere. What does it even stand for? Maybe I'll have to consult the ffmpeg source code to figure it out.


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> I missed this because I was mostly testing with an S3, which accepts the 59.94 rate without transcoding.
> 
> I have a tentative workaround... only, I like to know what the frak I'm doing, and I can't find actual documentation of "tbr" etc. anywhere. What does it even stand for? Maybe I'll have to consult the ffmpeg source code to figure it out.


Well, I'm not much help here either, but from the ffmpeg source, this seems like the relevant code (libavformat/utils.c):


Code:


    if(st->codec->codec_type == CODEC_TYPE_VIDEO){
        if(st->r_frame_rate.den && st->r_frame_rate.num)
            print_fps(av_q2d(st->r_frame_rate), "tbr");
        if(st->time_base.den && st->time_base.num)
            print_fps(1/av_q2d(st->time_base), "tbn");
        if(st->codec->time_base.den && st->codec->time_base.num)
            print_fps(1/av_q2d(st->codec->time_base), "tbc");

Seems like tbr, tbc and tbn are all computed for video streams, each with a different meaning. Running back through the code it seems that the tbr is 'corrected' based on values later printed out as tbn and tbc (whereas tbn and tbc are associated with the length of a frame according to the codec). So I'm guessing tbr is the 'normal' meaning of frame rate, and the other two are codec/container related values... Just for kicks I looked at what ffmpeg prints out for an mp4 rip I made with handbrake... :



Code:


ffmpeg -i /Volumes/External\ Disk/movies/Action/X-Men\ \(2000\).m4v 

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 47.95 (48000/1001) -> 59.94 (60000/1001)
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from '/Volumes/External Disk/movies/Action/X-Men (2000).m4v':
  Duration: 01:44:18.72, start: 0.-100188, bitrate: 2451 kb/s
    Stream #0.0(eng): Video: h264, yuv420p, 720x304, 59.94 tbr, 48k tbn, 47.95 tbc

 When I asked mplayer for its opinion of the framerate of that movie, I got:


Code:


mplayer  -identify /Volumes/External\ Disk/movies/Action/X-Men\ \(2000\).m4v 
...
ID_VIDEO_FPS=59.940
...

So it definitely seems like tbr is the right value to go with (at least in both these cases).

* edit *: I also came across this patch for handbrake that seems to point at a new behavior in ffmpeg related to framerates, which may explain why it's happening with the new ffmpeg and wasn't seen before: http://forum.handbrake.fr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=10108


----------



## wmcbrine

Yeah... sort of. I grepped the ffmpeg source myself and found a little more info, but it's still vague.

Anyway, I've committed my workaround to the repo. It fixes several of my test videos. However, I still have one video (that came from a Series 2 TiVo!) which comes up as 29.97 with an older version of ffmpeg, and 59.94 with 0.5 -- and it doesn't show 29.97 _anywhere_. I'm wondering now if I should just pass through 59.94 as valid for the Series 2. It's a kludge, but I don't see it going wrong too often -- the only real use of 59.94 is in 720p video, AFAIK, and that would still be flagged to reencode due to the resolution.

Edit: I went ahead and did that, too. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> It's a kludge, but I don't see it going wrong too often -- the only real use of 59.94 is in 720p video, AFAIK, and that would still be flagged to reencode due to the resolution.


Updating pyTivoX beta to include your new code changes.. I suppose at worst if 'the kludge' doesn't work, we'll hear about it... 

Tad is it working now?


----------



## TadK

Below is the log dump for your review. I brought over LOST again to see if there was a noticeable difference.Video is loading quicker now- certainly faster than before...

INFOyTivoyTivo is ready.
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [24/Apr/2009 22:13:30] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [24/Apr/2009 22:13:58] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [24/Apr/2009 22:14:00] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [24/Apr/2009 22:14:00] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Our%20Video%20Library&SortOrder=Title&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [24/Apr/2009 22:14:03] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [24/Apr/2009 22:14:03] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Our%20Video%20Library%2FTelevision%20Shows&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [24/Apr/2009 22:14:05] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [24/Apr/2009 22:14:06] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Our%20Video%20Library%2FTelevision%20Shows%2FLost&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [24/Apr/2009 22:14:08] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:root:starting ffmpeg, will wait 10 seconds for it to complete
DEBUG:root:ffmpeg output=FFmpeg version SVN-r18664, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=ppc --cpu=G4 --enable-shared --disable-static --enable-pthreads --disable-mmx --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-DHAVE_LLRINT -I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
libavutil 50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
libavcodec 52.27. 0 / 52.27. 0
libavformat 52.32. 0 / 52.32. 0
libavdevice 52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
libswscale 0. 7. 1 / 0. 7. 1
built on Apr 22 2009 23:15:53, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 1 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 29.97 (60000/2002)
Input #0, mpeg, from '/Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg':
Duration: 01:02:01.53, start: 0.833922, bitrate: 6015 kb/s
Stream #0.0[0x1c0]: Audio: mp2, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 192 kb/s
Stream #0.1[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 480x480 [PAR 4:3 DAR 4:3], 9000 kb/s, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
At least one output file must be specified

DEBUGyTivo.video.transcode:aFreq=48000; vFps=29.97; container=mpeg; kbps=6015; mapAudio=[('0.0', '[0x1c0]')]; vHeight=480; vCodec=mpeg2video; Supported=True; millisecs=3721530; par=None; aKbps=192; par2=1.33333333333; par1=4:3; mapVideo=0.1; vWidth=480; dar1=4:3; aCodec=mp2
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUGyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=NO, all compatible, /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUGyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=NO, all compatible, /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [24/Apr/2009 22:14:08] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Our%20Video%20Library%2FTelevision%20Shows%2FLost&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FOur%2520Video%2520Library%2FTelevision%2520Shows%2FLost%2FLost%2520-%2520Dead%2520Is%2520Dead.mpg&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUGyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=NO, all compatible, /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUGyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=NO, all compatible, /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [24/Apr/2009 22:14:09] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=Our%20Video%20Library&File=%2FTelevision%20Shows%2FLost%2FLost%20-%20Dead%20Is%20Dead.mpg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.3 [24/Apr/2009 22:14:31] "GET /Our%20Video%20Library/Television%20Shows/Lost/Lost%20-%20Dead%20Is%20Dead.mpg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUGyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=NO, all compatible, /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg
DEBUGyTivo.video.transcode:/Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg is tivo compatible


----------



## TadK

I am constantly amazed by you guys....


----------



## Yoav

TadK said:


> I am constantly amazed by you guys....





Code:


DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=NO, all compatible, /Volumes/TiVoShows/Television Shows/Lost/Lost - Dead Is Dead.mpg

So at least for this video, it looks like it's now doing the right thing... 

Cool, and you can thank wmcbrine for fixing it this quickly...

-- yoav


----------



## wmcbrine

Yoav said:


> I suppose at worst if 'the kludge' doesn't work, we'll hear about it...


Oh, I knew it worked. My concern was (and is) that it might work "too well", passing through something it shouldn't.


----------



## TadK

I'll keep an eye out for anything funny and report back. Thanks again guys for the amazing support.
Tad


----------



## farble1670

Yoav said:


> pyTivoX is an Apple Mac OSX application that lets you view movies that are stored on your computer via your Tivo.


thanks for the awesome software.


----------



## catbastet

Since at least 1.2b12 lots of videos on my pytivo server do not show up in the list anymore. The last time I checked it, and transferred stuff was probably late last week so I don't know for sure with which release it started. 

The videos that do and do not show up seem random to me (but I'm sure its not). If I go look at the same lists with Streambaby or the 1.1 version of pytivox, they all show up.

For example it lists:

folder (15)

but when I go into that folder nothing is there. Sometimes there will be a few of them, maybe 2 or 3 of the 15 that should be.


----------



## Yoav

catbastet said:


> Since at least 1.2b12 lots of videos on my pytivo server do not show up in the list anymore. The last time I checked it, and transferred stuff was probably late last week so I don't know for sure with which release it started.
> 
> The videos that do and do not show up seem random to me (but I'm sure its not). If I go look at the same lists with Streambaby or the 1.1 version of pytivox, they all show up.
> 
> For example it lists:
> 
> folder (15)
> 
> but when I go into that folder nothing is there. Sometimes there will be a few of them, maybe 2 or 3 of the 15 that should be.


Is it always the same videos that are not listed, or is it a different set each time?
Have you tried hitting 'apply' and does that fix anything up?

Can I get you to try getting the list again from pyTivo, and then attach the contents of


Code:


 <user>/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/pytivo.log

 So we can see if anything interesting is going on?

Thanks again.


----------



## catbastet

Yes its always the same videos that are and are not displayed. Hitting apply doesn't help and I even tried rebooting the computer (just in case). 

There are 18 folders in the first level. In some of the folders all the videos show up fine, some of them a few of the videos show, and in some none of them show up.

The files are mostly all either .avi or .mkv (and it shows and doesn't show different combinations of these)


----------



## wmcbrine

I don't see anything there. (As I post this, BTW, it says 0 views, but I did actually download it.) Maybe something would show up with debug on?

Show us a directory listing and indicate which ones don't appear.


----------



## catbastet

I'm not sure how you might want me to show a directory listing, I don't know if a screenshot would really work. Here is a new logfile though with debug turned on (I hope).

Also I checked with an older copy I had and it definitely still worked the way it is supposed to work with 1.2beta10. I don't have beta11 anywhere so I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## Yoav

catbastet said:


> I'm not sure how you might want me to show a directory listing, I don't know if a screenshot would really work. Here is a new logfile though with debug turned on (I hope).
> 
> Also I checked with an older copy I had and it definitely still worked the way it is supposed to work with 1.2beta10. I don't have beta11 anywhere so I'm not sure about that one.


Nope that log doesn't seem to have debug turned on. 
I built a version of pytivox that will turn on debug for you (you'll need to run it and hit 'apply'). Download it from http://yoav.org/files/pyTivoX-beta.dmg and drag the pyTivoX inside to your Applications folder (over the old pyTivox presumably). Make sure to hit the 'Apply' button, then go to your tivo, try and see the folders on the tivo, and then re-send us the logs...

To get a directory listing you can just copy here, open up Terminal.app, and run


Code:


 ls -lR "Location"  > ~/Desktop/full_list.txt

Location is where pyTivoX claims your movies are. (The first thing in Shared Directories). This will generate a complete recursive list of your movies into a file named "full_list.txt" on your desktop which you can then attach here..

For example, for my setup I would type


Code:


ls -lR "/Volumes/External Disk/movies" > ~/Desktop/full_list.txt


----------



## catbastet

Alright, here is the new log and a directory listing. I also installed that special debug version, but the log looks the same to me.

in the 30rock folder, only videos 17, 18, and 19 show in the list on my TiVo.

in the greek folder (and the sub directory 720) none of the videos show up.

in the my boys folder everything is listed exactly as it should be


----------



## Yoav

catbastet said:


> I also installed that special debug version, but the log looks the same to me.


Did you hit 'apply' after installing it? (that is required to activate the debug logging).
Did you get the log out of <user>/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/pytivo.log ?

Looking at the list, I notice that the 'greek' folder has extended information about it. You probably
need to open up the folder using the option-click , 'get info', and see what the permissions on that
folder are...

can you run


Code:


 mdls /Volumes/dot/TV/active/test/greek

and show us the output. *something* in there is preventing pytivo from seeing those files.


----------



## wmcbrine

The listing shows ampersands, single quotes, commas and umlauts -- one or more of these could be a problem. I'll see if I can duplicate your issue.


----------



## catbastet

wmcbrine said:


> The listing shows ampersands, single quotes, commas and umlauts -- one or more of these could be a problem. I'll see if I can duplicate your issue.


I was wondering about that, and I can certainly change it, but I did check and most of the folders, even all the ones that show up fine have files with those characters as well.

Also, it just started happening with this version, so it used to not be a problem. If it had been a problem from the start I probably would have just left those characters out, I don't really need them they just look nicer to me. I realize they can sometimes cause problems



Yoav said:


> Did you hit 'apply' after installing it? (that is required to activate the debug logging).
> Did you get the log out of <user>/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/pytivo.log ?


yes and yes



Yoav said:


> Looking at the list, I notice that the 'greek' folder has extended information about it. You probably
> need to open up the folder using the option-click , 'get info', and see what the permissions on that
> folder are...
> 
> can you run
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mdls /Volumes/dot/TV/active/test/greek
> 
> and show us the output. *something* in there is preventing pytivo from seeing those files.


kMDItemContentCreationDate = 2008-09-02 20:34:10 -0500
kMDItemContentModificationDate = 2009-03-31 13:54:35 -0500
kMDItemContentType = "public.folder"
kMDItemContentTypeTree = (
"public.folder",
"public.directory",
"public.item"
)
kMDItemDisplayName = "greek"
kMDItemFSContentChangeDate = 2009-03-31 13:54:35 -0500
kMDItemFSCreationDate = 2008-09-02 20:34:10 -0500
kMDItemFSCreatorCode = ""
kMDItemFSFinderFlags = 0
kMDItemFSHasCustomIcon = 0
kMDItemFSInvisible = 0
kMDItemFSIsExtensionHidden = 0
kMDItemFSIsStationery = 0
kMDItemFSLabel = 0
kMDItemFSName = "greek"
kMDItemFSNodeCount = 2
kMDItemFSOwnerGroupID = 20
kMDItemFSOwnerUserID = 501
kMDItemFSSize = (null)
kMDItemFSTypeCode = ""
kMDItemKind = "Folder"
kMDItemLastUsedDate = 2009-03-31 13:54:35 -0500
kMDItemUsedDates = (
2009-03-21 00:00:00 -0500,
2009-03-31 00:00:00 -0500
)


----------



## Yoav

Hmm.
Looking at the metadata nothing jumps at me as to why it would deny pytivo the right to read those files.

However, I'm 99% sure that if debug is enabled, a bunch of "DEBUG:" lines would show up in the pytivo.log, and I'm not seeing any. Can you look at <user>/Library/Application Support/pytivo.conf and tell me if you see a line with "debug=True" in there?


----------



## fishtank22

Hey gang.. LOVE PYTIVO!!!!!

Just wondering if it would be possible to allow pytivoX to be able to read smart folders that are set up on my system. So if I created a "recent videos" smart folder than only showed videos from the past month that were a movie type. 

This would be helpful for viewing videos show with my Panasonic Lumix cam that are sitting in my iphoto library. 

Just a thought.

Thanks

Fish


----------



## catbastet

Yoav said:


> Hmm.
> Looking at the metadata nothing jumps at me as to why it would deny pytivo the right to read those files.
> 
> However, I'm 99% sure that if debug is enabled, a bunch of "DEBUG:" lines would show up in the pytivo.log, and I'm not seeing any. Can you look at <user>/Library/Application Support/pytivo.conf and tell me if you see a line with "debug=True" in there?


Its very strange, I know. This is what the pytivo.conf that I got from
<user>/Library/Application Support/pytivox/pytivo.conf
says:

# Created by pyTivoX, edits here WILL BE OVERWRITTEN

[Admin]
type=admin

[Server]
debug=True
ffmpeg=/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin
beacon=10.0.1.255
[kori Movies]
type=video
path=/Volumes/dot/Movies

[kori TV]
type=video
path=/Volumes/dot/TV/active

[test]
type=video
path=/Volumes/dot/TV/active/test


----------



## Yoav

fishtank22 said:


> Hey gang.. LOVE PYTIVO!!!!!
> 
> Just wondering if it would be possible to allow pytivoX to be able to read smart folders that are set up on my system. So if I created a "recent videos" smart folder than only showed videos from the past month that were a movie type.
> 
> This would be helpful for viewing videos show with my Panasonic Lumix cam that are sitting in my iphoto library.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Fish


That would be an extremely cool thing, but I don't think that's going to happen .

Basically, a smart folder isn't really a folder. It's a description of a 'spotlight search', which tools that use the MacOS API can use and it appears to be a folder to them. However, if you look 'inside' this folder using standard unix calls, it just looks like a simple file with a lot of XML search options.

since streambaby and pytivo were both written using portable unix API calls, they can't look inside a smart folder.

There may be some hacks using folder actions that you can use to copy the newest files from a smart folder to a real folder, but I'm an expert in neither one ...


----------



## wmcbrine

catbastet said:


> Also, it just started happening with this version, so it used to not be a problem.


There have been some recent changes that may be relevant.


----------



## Yoav

catbastet said:


> Its very strange, I know. This is what the pytivo.conf that I got from
> ...


Ok, I'm stumped, the config file is correct...

On the upside, wmcbrine has a hint about what may be going on (related to some code that was checked in recently). Hopefully he will chime in soon with a fix and all will be good...

It's remotely possible that there's some old pytivo still running which is why the config file is never being re-read. Fully quitting pyTivoX and starting it again is supposed to kill it... but *hmm*.

For now lets wait for wmcbrine to chime in. Maybe no 'debug-level' log-lines were being written out and everything is as it should-be. I'll build a new pyTivoX when he does and hopefully it will fix the problem.


----------



## catbastet

Yoav said:


> Ok, I'm stumped, the config file is correct...
> 
> On the upside, wmcbrine has a hint about what may be going on (related to some code that was checked in recently). Hopefully he will chime in soon with a fix and all will be good...
> 
> It's remotely possible that there's some old pytivo still running which is why the config file is never being re-read. Fully quitting pyTivoX and starting it again is supposed to kill it... but *hmm*.


That was the main reason why I tried restarting the computer, but even that probably isn't a 100% foolproof way of making sure an old copy of something isn't running.



wmcbrine said:


> There have been some recent changes that may be relevant.


Just to test it then, I removed all of the ampersands, single quotes, commas and umlauts from the file names, still the same results.


----------



## fishtank22

Yoav said:


> That would be an extremely cool thing, but I don't think that's going to happen .
> 
> Basically, a smart folder isn't really a folder. It's a description of a 'spotlight search', which tools that use the MacOS API can use and it appears to be a folder to them. However, if you look 'inside' this folder using standard unix calls, it just looks like a simple file with a lot of XML search options.
> 
> since streambaby and pytivo were both written using portable unix API calls, they can't look inside a smart folder.
> 
> There may be some hacks using folder actions that you can use to copy the newest files from a smart folder to a real folder, but I'm an expert in neither one ...


I see... That's a bummer. Maybe a folder action that runs a unix script that creates a symbolic link in a different folder. But thats a bit beyond me.... I may do some research on that.

Thx for the reply


----------



## Yoav

catbastet said:


> Just to test it then, I removed all of the ampersands, single quotes, commas and umlauts from the file names, still the same results.


Well, so back to the only thing I noticed that was strange from your full listing: greek had some metadata that the other folder didn't.. so lets try this. Open up Terminal.app, and run the following commands:


Code:


cd /Volumes/dot/TV/active/test

mkdir newgreek

mv "greek/season 2" "newgreek/"

This should create a new directory named newgreek, and move the contents of greek into it. Restart pyTivoX, and see if the newgreek directory works as it should. If so, then there's something odd with the actual 'greek' directory. Do you know how it was created? 
If not, then at least we know it has nothing to do with the odd metadata thing.


----------



## Yoav

Oh, also, can you run in that Terminal.app


Code:


xattr greek

I'm wondering if that folder is being quarantined or something...


----------



## catbastet

I made the new directory, its the same. I can see any video files, but the subfolder is visible. 

When I run xattr nothing comes back at all, looking into it further it looks like the extra thing was showing up because I had it highlighted. I took off the highlighting so that extra tag isn't showing up any more


----------



## catbastet

Ok, I figured it out, sorry for all the trouble. The problem is in the text files and not the video files. I should have tried eliminating those first.

This new version doesn't like smart quotes in the text files. Ampersands, commas and umlauts are all fine, but if it has any smart quotes in it then it just won't show that the file is even there (for me at least).

Now I just need to decide if I want to change all my files to straighten the quotes (which might be best practice anyway). I should be able to use something like text wrangler to batch it, but I have tons of them.


----------



## wmcbrine

The TiVo can't digest those "smart quotes" anyway, AFAIK -- just shows them as boxes. But I'm surprised to hear that it's causing this problem, or that there's any difference in how they're handled now. Can you send me an example file?


----------



## catbastet

That was sort of how I noticed that might be the problem. I saw the odd characters that showed up when I used the older versions. I think I will just change them all though, in the long run they will look nicer on the TiVo if I do them that way. I never noticed that they were even smart quotes when I made them, I just copied and pasted and didn't really pay attention.


----------



## wmcbrine

OK, so, that file is in the Mac Roman encoding. Since I'm now flagging the description as UTF-8 instead of ISO 8859-1, the non-ASCII characters turn into invalid UTF-8 sequences, and apparently this confuses the TiVo. (The ISO 8859-1 mapping wasn't right either, but in that case, they still appeared as valid characters.) I'll see what I can do to address this.

Meanwhile, if you resave the files as UTF-8, they should work, although the "smart quotes" still won't show up on the TiVo.


----------



## wmcbrine

I have a workaround in my repo now. Text is checked for valid UTF-8ness; if it fails, it's treated as either Mac Roman (for the Mac) or ISO 8859-1 (all other platforms). I think this will handle most cases, and at a minimum, will send no more bogus UTF-8 to the TiVo.


----------



## wmcbrine

Yoav said:


> Basically, a smart folder isn't really a folder.


Unless you use this, apparently:

http://googlemac.blogspot.com/2007/01/spotlight-file-system-for-macfuse.html

I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> Unless you use this, apparently:
> 
> http://googlemac.blogspot.com/2007/01/spotlight-file-system-for-macfuse.html
> 
> I haven't tried it myself.


Oh nice 
I actually have MacFuse but haven't tried this..

I guess all it would take would be to create a filesystem that is the spotlight search, and pyTivoX should happily accecpt it as a new source folder. Then pyTivo and streambaby will both stream files from there.

So fishtank: looks like there is a solution and it shouldn't be that hard to use... (crossing fingers)


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> I have a workaround in my repo now. Text is checked for valid UTF-8ness; if it fails, it's treated as either Mac Roman (for the Mac) or ISO 8859-1 (all other platforms). I think this will handle most cases, and at a minimum, will send no more bogus UTF-8 to the TiVo.


Ok, new test build up on

http://yoav.org/files/pyTivoX-beta.dmg

Is it doing the right thing?


----------



## catbastet

Seems to work great, thanks everyone for the help.

On a completely separate topic, is there any easy way to make the pytivo list alphabetical even in the now playing list is by most recent?


----------



## wmcbrine

catbastet said:


> Seems to work great, thanks everyone for the help.


I have one more question for you, if you don't mind: What editor did you use to produce these Mac Roman-encoded metadata text files? See, I'd read this:



Wikipedia said:


> With the release of Mac OS X, Mac OS Roman was replaced by UTF-8 as the standard character encoding for the Macintosh operating system.


But I guess that isn't entirely true, is it?



> On a completely separate topic, is there any easy way to make the pytivo list alphabetical even in the now playing list is by most recent?


Not yet...


----------



## catbastet

I just used text edit, and I just pressed save and kept everything default not changing anything. When I straightened the quotes I used text wrangler (bbedit), again all defaults.


----------



## solutionsetc

First... Thanks Yoav for this.

I am having an issue that I have not seen discussed here so maybe I am doing something stupid. When I try to stream I am getting an http failure error after what seems like a timeout on the TiVo. 

I am guessing this is a firewall issue for if I turn my firewall off to allow all incoming connections streaming seems to work fine. But I would prefer not to do that.

If the firewall is on, downloading of shows works from "Now Playing" but trying to stream from "Showcases etc." brings up the http connection error after a minute or two of "Please wait".

Edit... Ok it was stupid. I see Streaming is a java based app and I had Java set to disallow incoming connections.


----------



## solutionsetc

So for now just one more question...

When streaming I don't seem to be able to jump ahead and have the stream reset. It acts like it is going to (Please wait) but then just resets the stream to 0.


----------



## Yoav

solutionsetc said:


> So for now just one more question...
> 
> When streaming I don't seem to be able to jump ahead and have the stream reset. It acts like it is going to (Please wait) but then just resets the stream to 0.


If I understand correctly, you're saying that when you use streambaby (under Photos, Music, Showcases) and hit the fast forward to a point which hasn't been downloaded yet, it instead rewinds to the beginning of the movie?

Normally, it will 'clean up' the buffer (so it will look like you have nothing downloaded) but it's supposed to resume playing from where it is.. not from the beginning of the movie.

I haven't seen this happen before, but your previous posting seems to mention a bunch of firewalling going on and it might be confusing streambaby. Please make sure you're running the beta: http://code.google.com/p/pytivox/downloads/list (streambaby has had a lot of code changes go in). If it's still happening under the beta, can you attach the log file (under <user>/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/streambaby.log ).. maybe we can see something useful in there...


----------



## Yoav

pushed out 1.2 .. includes latest streambaby and pytivo-wmcbrine


----------



## dejardin

Hello--

I've been trying to get pytivoX to work for the last couple of days with no luck. I just updated pytivo to 1.2 on my new Intel Mac Mini running Python 2.5.1. I have both Series 2 and Series 3 HD TiVos, and so far no luck with anything showing up in either NPL. I've used pytivo successfully in the past on a PC, but it has been shut down the whole time I've worked on pytivoX. Both TiVos and the Mac show up in the DHCP clients table and there's only one network. I have one shared folder set up with files in it. No help from a TiVo restart, either. pyTivoX.log only shows the "pyTivo is ready" message, nothing else. Any help appreciated. Thanks!

dejardin


----------



## Yoav

dejardin said:


> Hello--
> 
> I've been trying to get pytivoX to work for the last couple of days with no luck. I just updated pytivo to 1.2 on my new Intel Mac Mini running Python 2.5.1. I have both Series 2 and Series 3 HD TiVos, and so far no luck with anything showing up in either NPL. I've used pytivo successfully in the past on a PC, but it has been shut down the whole time I've worked on pytivoX. Both TiVos and the Mac show up in the DHCP clients table and there's only one network. I have one shared folder set up with files in it. No help from a TiVo restart, either. pyTivoX.log only shows the "pyTivo is ready" message, nothing else. Any help appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> dejardin


Did you hit 'apply'?


----------



## dejardin

Yoav said:


> Did you hit 'apply'?


Repeatedly and with great force. Except for when I tried changing the beacon address, because hitting apply then changes it back, correct?

Mike


----------



## solutionsetc

Yoav said:


> If I understand correctly, you're saying that when you use streambaby (under Photos, Music, Showcases) and hit the fast forward to a point which hasn't been downloaded yet, it instead rewinds to the beginning of the movie?


Yoav,

I turned the firewall off, deleted all files relating to PyTivoX, and downloaded a fresh copy of the beta (13). Here is the unexpected behavior I am seeing:

1.) When trying to play some of the programs (all ".tivo" files), some give me a grey screen with red text indicating the stream is incompatible. Some are hi-def, others are SD. At this point I see no rhyme or reason why some play and others seem to be incompatible.

2.) Of the streams that do play, fast forwarding brings up a grey box in the center of the screen with numbers indicating the time I am advancing. When I press play I get the "Please Wait" symbol and after a few seconds the stream restarts playing from zero.

I can also press a number on the remote (and I see this number at the bottom center of the screen) and then press advance. This behaves the same as above where "Please Wait" comes up and then the stream restarts from the beginning.

You can find my streambaby log from this last session at:

http://solutionsetcetera.com/pytivox_logs/streambaby.log.zip

Thanks for taking the time to look into this.

-ss


----------



## Yoav

dejardin said:


> Repeatedly and with great force. Except for when I tried changing the beacon address, because hitting apply then changes it back, correct?
> 
> Mike


Can I get you to attach the contents of your <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf here? It *sounds* like the mac is not seeing any of the broadcast requests from the tivos, so it never makes itself available to them.

Out of interest, is streambaby working to your tivo 3?


----------



## Yoav

solutionsetc said:


> Yoav,
> 
> I turned the firewall off, deleted all files relating to PyTivoX, and downloaded a fresh copy of the beta (13). Here is the unexpected behavior I am seeing:
> 
> 1.) When trying to play some of the programs (all ".tivo" files), some give me a grey screen with red text indicating the stream is incompatible. Some are hi-def, others are SD. At this point I see no rhyme or reason why some play and others seem to be incompatible.


 Streambaby doesn't really support .tivo files. It's pretty much feeding it as-is to the tivo and letting the tivo do its thing with it. Since .tivo files are encrypted, there is no way for streambaby to 'jump' somewhere in the middle of the stream (which is required when you fast-forward beyond the buffer). I can't tell you why the tivo likes some of them but not others.... I guess be happy that you're even getting it to partially work...

I strongly recommend you decrypt the .tivo file to the actual mpeg-2. A .tivo file is pretty much useless to anything except the original tivo it came from (and any other tivos with the same MAK). You can use tools like 'tivodecode' to do this (or use iTiVo when you're fetching from the tivo, and use the 'decrypt' format).



> 2.) Of the streams that do play, fast forwarding brings up a grey box in the center of the screen with numbers indicating the time I am advancing. When I press play I get the "Please Wait" symbol and after a few seconds the stream restarts playing from zero.


 This behavior is not surprising. Please try it with an unencrypted video format (like a regular mp4 or mpeg-2 file) and tell me if you're still seeing such behavior.



> I can also press a number on the remote (and I see this number at the bottom center of the screen) and then press advance. This behaves the same as above where "Please Wait" comes up and then the stream restarts from the beginning.


 same reason...


----------



## solutionsetc

Yoav said:


> Streambaby doesn't really support .tivo files.


I see. My bad. Perhaps you could add this to the FAQ to prevent others from making the assumption that I did (that .tivo files would stream). You also might want to mention that the OS X firewall needs to be set to allow incoming connections from Java.

Now all seems to be behaving as expected. Thanks again for this!

-ss


----------



## Yoav

solutionsetc said:


> I see. My bad. Perhaps you could add this to the FAQ to prevent others from making the assumption that I did (that .tivo files would stream). You also might want to mention that the OS X firewall needs to be set to allow incoming connections from Java.
> 
> Now all seems to be behaving as expected. Thanks again for this!
> 
> -ss


Sounds good  Updating FAQ now.
thanks


----------



## dejardin

Yoav said:


> Can I get you to attach the contents of your <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf here? It *sounds* like the mac is not seeing any of the broadcast requests from the tivos, so it never makes itself available to them.
> 
> Out of interest, is streambaby working to your tivo 3?


I haven't tried streambaby as of yet. I'm not as familiar with it as the pytivo functionality, which has worked well for me in the past. Is it worth doing both? I'm generally working with AVIs, which needs pytivo I believe.

.conf file attached. Let me know if any problems reading it. Thanks!

dejardin


----------



## Yoav

dejardin said:


> I haven't tried streambaby as of yet. I'm not as familiar with it as the pytivo functionality, which has worked well for me in the past. Is it worth doing both? I'm generally working with AVIs, which needs pytivo I believe.
> 
> .conf file attached. Let me know if any problems reading it. Thanks!
> 
> dejardin


Ermm
That conf file is completely garbaged...

It looks right in TextEdit, but when I examine it it's FILLED with rdf control codes. Please hit 'apply' again, and see if pytivo works WITHOUT making edits to the conf file. If it's still failing, send me the resulting conf file?

for what it's worth, here's the actual contents of your file:



Code:


{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252\cocoartf949\cocoasubrtf430
{\fonttbl\f0\fswiss\fcharset0 Helvetica;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;}
\margl1440\margr1440\vieww9000\viewh8400\viewkind0
\pard\tx720\tx1440\tx2160\tx2880\tx3600\tx4320\tx5040\tx5760\tx6480\tx7200\tx7920\tx8640\ql\qnatural\pardirnatural

\f0\fs24 \cf0 # Created by pyTivoX, edits here WILL BE OVERWRITTEN\
\
[Admin]\
type=admin\
\
[Server]\
debug=True\
ffmpeg=/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin\
beacon=192.168.1.255\
[MacTiVo]\
type=video\
path=/Users/mike/TiVo}


----------



## Yoav

dejardin said:


> I haven't tried streambaby as of yet. I'm not as familiar with it as the pytivo functionality, which has worked well for me in the past. Is it worth doing both?


I think it's worth doing both . Especially if you have a large library of movies on your computer, have a fast network, and a tivo 3 / HD.

Either way, it's trivial to try, and it will let us see if there's an underlying network issue, or if pytivo is having problems.

I *assume* your tivo's IP address is something like 192.168.1.XXX ?


----------



## dejardin

Yoav said:


> I think it's worth doing both . Especially if you have a large library of movies on your computer, have a fast network, and a tivo 3 / HD.
> 
> Either way, it's trivial to try, and it will let us see if there's an underlying network issue, or if pytivo is having problems.
> 
> I *assume* your tivo's IP address is something like 192.168.1.XXX ?


Yup, that's my network. I started up streambaby, but no luck with that showing up on my Series 3 either; I get an HTTP error 0x50005. Here's my .conf file, less munged:

# Created by pyTivoX, edits here WILL BE OVERWRITTEN

[Admin]
type=admin

[Server]
debug=True
ffmpeg=/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin
beacon=192.168.1.255
[MacTiVo]
type=video
path=/Users/mike/TiVo

pytivo.log:
INFO: pyTivo: pyTivo is ready.

streambaby.log: attached


----------



## Yoav

Ok, I'm going to guess that something is filtering traffic between your tivos and your mac. Streambaby is broadcasting a bonjour request for what tivos are out there and getting nothing.

Are you SURE there is no firewalling on either the mac or your router?

Have you rebooted the tivo yet (sometimes it seems to have network issues that a reboot of the tivo or router can fix)?


----------



## dejardin

Yoav said:


> Ok, I'm going to guess that something is filtering traffic between your tivos and your mac. Streambaby is broadcasting a bonjour request for what tivos are out there and getting nothing.
> 
> Are you SURE there is no firewalling on either the mac or your router?
> 
> Have you rebooted the tivo yet (sometimes it seems to have network issues that a reboot of the tivo or router can fix)?


Ah, I hadn't caught onto the firewall requirement. My apologies. Yes, I have OSX's firewall going. I don't quite get, however, how to allow incoming connections for Java; I can do it per application, and I tried it for pyTivoX, but that didn't work. How do you set it correctly for Java? And yes, I have restarted the TiVo a couple of times throughout this whole process.

One other thing I wanted to mention: I sometimes have trouble getting the pyTivoX window to show up in the Finder when choosing Show/Hide Config from the the taskbar. It hides behind other windows and doesn't show up in the Command-Tab switching window. I do have it set to start at login; is this common? Thanks a million for all your quick responses.

dejardin


----------



## Yoav

dejardin said:


> Ah, I hadn't caught onto the firewall requirement. My apologies. Yes, I have OSX's firewall going. I don't quite get, however, how to allow incoming connections for Java; I can do it per application, and I tried it for pyTivoX, but that didn't work. How do you set it correctly for Java? And yes, I have restarted the TiVo a couple of times throughout this whole process.
> 
> One other thing I wanted to mention: I sometimes have trouble getting the pyTivoX window to show up in the Finder when choosing Show/Hide Config from the the taskbar. It hides behind other windows and doesn't show up in the Command-Tab switching window. I do have it set to start at login; is this common? Thanks a million for all your quick responses.
> 
> dejardin


I don't really use OS X's firewalling, and honestly am not 100% sure what you'd need to do. For sure pyTivo uses python as an underlying application, and sets up connections over port 9032 and whatever else it needs.

streambaby uses java and port 7288.

Additionally, they both rely on UDP multicast/broadcast for bonjour discovery (I believe that happens over port 53).

But really, not sure.. If you do figure out a full instruction list and don't mind writing it up, I'll be happy to include it in the FAQ...

As for the pyTivoX window being behind. I'm aware of it and havent been able to fix it. TECHNICAL DETAILS: Basically, to 'hide the dock icon' and 'remove the menu and window' I set NSUIElement to 1 in the properties list for the program. When this is done, even though I instruct the window to pop up to the front (using makeKeyAndOrderFront), yet it always ends up behind the topmost window.

So yeah, suck and I havent figured out a way around this. But you can always use Expose or just minimize some windows -- or just not use 'launch at login' if you actually need regular access to the main window).


----------



## westside_guy

Yoav said:


> I don't really use OS X's firewalling, and honestly am not 100% sure what you'd need to do. For sure pyTivo uses python as an underlying application, and sets up connections over port 9032 and whatever else it needs.


With OS X 10.5, the default firewall is application-based. If an application tries to access the network, you _should_ get a pop-up asking whether or not the application should be allowed to accept incoming network connections. With this firewall you don't need to track port numbers. When I launched pyTivo and streambaby for the first time, I'm pretty sure I did get asked whether they should be allowed to accept connections (which you do need to say "yes" to, of course).

If the user is using the "allow only essential services" setting, it isn't adjustable as far as I know - that could be the problem. You have to use the option that lets you set access for specific programs and applications.

With previous versions of OS X, it was of course port-based - so you had to allow specific port numbers, make sure you knew if they were TCP or UDP, etc.

I find the 10.5 firewall rather limiting, and keep telling myself I need to disable it and manually switch back to ipfw (the 10.4 firewall); but it's more of a minor annoyance than a major problem so I haven't actually done anything about it yet.


----------



## wmcbrine

Yoav said:


> Additionally, they both rely on UDP multicast/broadcast for bonjour discovery (I believe that happens over port 53).


pyTivo doesn't use Bonjour, although I'm implementing that now (well, Zeroconf). It uses the old-style TiVo Connect Discovery beacons, on port 2190.

Zeroconf/Rendevous/Bonjour uses port 5353. Port 53 is regular DNS.


----------



## dilbret

I'm running the latest beta of PyTivoX 1.2b13 on both my G5 tower and my Intel Mini. The problem that I'm running into is in trying to transfer recordings from the G5 back to my TivoHD. All of the recordings that I try to transfer say that they are being added to the ToDo list instead of transferring immediately. If I try the same thing from the Intel Mini the recordings transfer just like they should. I know that with an earlier beta (not sure which) transfers worked from the G5 without a problem. The recordings are shows downloaded from my Series2DT via iTivo. If I turn on streambaby support on the G5 the shows will stream ok.


----------



## dejardin

Yoav said:


> I don't really use OS X's firewalling, and honestly am not 100% sure what you'd need to do. For sure pyTivo uses python as an underlying application, and sets up connections over port 9032 and whatever else it needs.
> 
> streambaby uses java and port 7288.
> 
> Additionally, they both rely on UDP multicast/broadcast for bonjour discovery (I believe that happens over port 53).
> 
> But really, not sure.. If you do figure out a full instruction list and don't mind writing it up, I'll be happy to include it in the FAQ...
> 
> As for the pyTivoX window being behind. I'm aware of it and havent been able to fix it. TECHNICAL DETAILS: Basically, to 'hide the dock icon' and 'remove the menu and window' I set NSUIElement to 1 in the properties list for the program. When this is done, even though I instruct the window to pop up to the front (using makeKeyAndOrderFront), yet it always ends up behind the topmost window.
> 
> So yeah, suck and I havent figured out a way around this. But you can always use Expose or just minimize some windows -- or just not use 'launch at login' if you actually need regular access to the main window).


It took a couple of days, but both Java and Python eventually showed up in the OSX firewall list (no popup that I saw). They were blocked by default, but as soon as I set them to allow incoming connections I was up and running on both pytivo and streambaby. Thanks for the help!

dejardin


----------



## Yoav

dilbret said:


> I'm running the latest beta of PyTivoX 1.2b13 on both my G5 tower and my Intel Mini. The problem that I'm running into is in trying to transfer recordings from the G5 back to my TivoHD. All of the recordings that I try to transfer say that they are being added to the ToDo list instead of transferring immediately. If I try the same thing from the Intel Mini the recordings transfer just like they should. I know that with an earlier beta (not sure which) transfers worked from the G5 without a problem. The recordings are shows downloaded from my Series2DT via iTivo. If I turn on streambaby support on the G5 the shows will stream ok.


I can't imagine why PPC would queue and intel would just download immediately. This is to the same tivo, and you can alternate between computers and always get this? Stuff normally gets queued if the tivo/computer believes that it's already busy downloading something... Try rebooting the computer and the tivo and see if it 'fixes' itself....

Other than that, I really have no idea.. After it adds it to the queue, does it pretty much end up downloading it within five minutes anyways?


----------



## kupe

Hey gang-

Upgraded today to PyTivoX 1.2 from version 1.1b24.

Notice two things in 1.2. (The first also happened with 1.1b24)

1) Several .MOV files will not play to my TivoHD with Streambaby. They are all Star Trek HD movie trailers from the Apple website. When I try to stream them, I get Error: 0xffff
Those files do play just fine if I download them from Now Playing to my Tivo HD.

2) After streaming one movie, the movie's name changed in the file list in Streambaby. The file was named for the title of the movie, but for some reason PyTivo changed the name to numbers which appear to represent the running time of the movie. When I check the file on my Mac, it is still named properly by the movie title.

I'm running OS 10.5.6 on an Intel iMac.

Kupe


----------



## Yoav

kupe said:


> Hey gang-
> 
> Upgraded today to PyTivoX 1.2 from version 1.1b24.
> 
> Notice two things in 1.2. (The first also happened with 1.1b24)
> 
> 1) Several .MOV files will not play to my TivoHD with Streambaby. They are all Star Trek HD movie trailers from the Apple website. When I try to stream them, I get Error: 0xffff
> Those files do play just fine if I download them from Now Playing to my Tivo HD.


 Sounds like a film that is mis-identified as 'streamable as-is' by newer versions of streambaby. Can you open up a Terminal.app and run something like


Code:


 /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg -i (full path to your movie file)

 So we can see what it's being identified as? In the meanwhile, it should still work in streambaby as long as you select a quality other than 'same'.



> 2) After streaming one movie, the movie's name changed in the file list in Streambaby. The file was named for the title of the movie, but for some reason PyTivo changed the name to numbers which appear to represent the running time of the movie. When I check the file on my Mac, it is still named properly by the movie title.


 The version of streambaby you have will first use the filename when compiling the list of movies (which is why it works initially), but as soon as it looks in the file, it will trust the 'metadata' in the file for the actual name of the film. It sounds to me like the metadata in your movie is incorrectly set to use the running time as the title. a tool like 'MetaX' can help you mess with the metadata in a movie without re-encoding it.


----------



## kupe

Yoav said:


> Sounds like a film that is mis-identified as 'streamable as-is' by newer versions of streambaby. Can you open up a Terminal.app and run something like /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg -i (full path to your movie file)So we can see what it's being identified as?


Glad to- here it is:



Code:


FFmpeg version SVN-r18731, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
  libavutil     50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
  libavcodec    52.28. 0 / 52.28. 0
  libavformat   52.32. 0 / 52.32. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on May  2 2009 14:48:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 47.95 (5994/125) -> 23.98 (24000/1001)
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from '/Users/dave/Desktop/Tivo Shares/Star Trek.mov':
  Duration: 00:00:37.08, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 9466 kb/s
    Stream #0.0(eng): Video: h264, yuv420p, 1920x800, 23.98 tbr, 23.98 tbn, 47.95 tbc
    Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: aac, 44100 Hz, stereo, s16
    Stream #0.2(eng): Data: tmcd / 0x64636D74
At least one output file must be specified




Yoav said:


> In the meanwhile, it should still work in streambaby as long as you select a quality other than 'same'.


That does indeed fix the problem. Thanks! FWIW, here's what I'm seeing. On any .MOV files, if under Quality, any bitrate number follows the word "Same", then that file won't stream if left on Same. However on some of my .MOV files, there is no bitrate number displayed after Same, and those files DO stream just fine (without having to select something other than Same).



Yoav said:


> The version of streambaby you have will first use the filename when compiling the list of movies (which is why it works initially), but as soon as it looks in the file, it will trust the 'metadata' in the file for the actual name of the film. It sounds to me like the metadata in your movie is incorrectly set to use the running time as the title. a tool like 'MetaX' can help you mess with the metadata in a movie without re-encoding it.


Interesting. This particular file was encoded by Handbrake, as opposed to my others that were encoded with Toast. I'll take a look at MetaX.

Thanks as always Yoav!

Kupe


----------



## kupe

kupe said:


> Interesting. This particular file was encoded by Handbrake, as opposed to my others that were encoded with Toast. I'll take a look at MetaX.


Oooops- I stand corrected. The file was encoded with Toast- not Handbrake. And as I try other Toast-encoded movies, they too are getting renamed by their running time in Streambaby.

So, I went ahead and downloaded MetaX- very cool app! Here's the interesting thing. The title field is correct for all the movies. No need to change any of them. The problem seems to be the fact that the running time is in the metadata "short description" field. This appears to be what Streambaby is relying on. When I edit that field and change it to blank, Streambaby again displays the correct title.

So, that brings me to this question- Is that really the desired behavior for Streambaby? i.e. to use the Short Description metadata over the Title metadata? In any case, this appears to be a change from earlier versions of Streambaby, where I did not have this renaming issue.

Meanwhile, is this a known issue with Toast? i.e. incorrectly putting running time in the Short Description field (I'm running Toast Titanium 9.0.4)

Ugggh- it looks like I'll need to edit the Metadata in all my Toast-encoded movies, unless perhaps this issues gets addressed on the Streambaby end.

Kupe


----------



## Yoav

kupe said:


> That does indeed fix the problem. Thanks! FWIW, here's what I'm seeing. On any .MOV files, if under Quality, any bitrate number follows the word "Same", then that file won't stream if left on Same. However on some of my .MOV files, there is no bitrate number displayed after Same, and those files DO stream just fine (without having to select something other than Same).


You should probably repeat this info in the streambaby thread. The problem is that the .mov file you have is not playable by the tivo, and needs to be transcoded. However, streambaby thinks that it *is* playable, so streams it as-is. Selecting a quality other than same forces a transcode... The two 'weirdnesses' in the file is the fact that there's a third data stream in there, and that it seems to be 1920x800 at 24fps (normally 24 fps on TV is reserved for 1024x720)... I'm not aware if those are 'deal-breakers' for tivo though (it's not yet 100% clear what tivo accepts as a valid mp4 stream).



> Interesting. This particular file was encoded by Handbrake, as opposed to my others that were encoded with Toast. I'll take a look at MetaX.


Well, on one hand, Toast is clearly generating bad metadata (sorry, but a short description of a film shouldn't be its runtime). On the other, I don't know why streambaby prefers the short over the title... possibly short is expected to be the title without (year) and other additional info? Again, you'll need to bring it up in the streambaby thread. It's a pretty simple change to force it to take one over the other, I'm just not comfortable doing it because I don't understand the decision...


----------



## kupe

Yoav said:


> You should probably repeat this info in the streambaby thread.


Thanks Yoav- good suggestion. I haven't been following that thread, but I see it's also quite active.

Kupe


----------



## TadK

Is there a method to sort a folder contents by file name rather than date created? Or some way of switching between name and date created?

I have a few folders with several movies in each. They appear to be organized by creation date (as they are in the order that I drug them over to my external drive). Is there a solution for this? 

Thanks much.
Tad

TiVo S2 set top box, ethernet,


----------



## kupe

Yoav said:


> On the other, I don't know why streambaby prefers the short over the title...


Hi Yoav-

Well that was easy! Baring any objections from other users, sounds like Keary is going to swap the Streambaby priorities so that Title rules over Short Description.

Thanks again!

Kupe


----------



## Yoav

TadK said:


> Is there a method to sort a folder contents by file name rather than date created? Or some way of switching between name and date created?
> 
> I have a few folders with several movies in each. They appear to be organized by creation date (as they are in the order that I drug them over to my external drive). Is there a solution for this?
> 
> Thanks much.
> Tad
> 
> TiVo S2 set top box, ethernet,


Based on the last line there, I'm going to assume you mean in pyTivo and not streambaby. According to the discussion at http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/sorting-t194.html it sounds like you should be able to achieve that by hitting '1' on the remote while browsing the directory. Is that not the case?

* edit:* It looks like that's true only for the toplevel in each share. For subdirs there's a force_alpha flag that needs to be specified in the config file, and that's per share... hmmm...

Well, the 'quick fix' for now is to edit '<user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf' and add 'force_alpha=True' after each line that says 'type=video' ...

I'm more inclined to make a global setting to let you control that instead of a per-share (as it is already tending towards confusing)... Anyways I'll think about it for a bit...


----------



## kupe

Hi Yoav-

Ran into a new issue today running PyTivoX 1.2. I have a large collection of .tivo files on my Mac. Today I tried transferring some of them from my Mac to my Tivos, but I kept getting an error message on the Tivos to the effect of "An error occurred when trying to Transfer". This occurred with both my Tivo HD and my Series 2.

Note that the same files transfer fine when going directly from Tivo to Tivo.

Anyhow, I reverted just now back to PyTivoX 1.1b24 and my .tivo files transfer perfectly again from my Mac to Tivo. Seems to be a 1.2 issue. Do you think we can get .tivo transfers working again in 1.2?

Thanks!

Kupe


----------



## Yoav

kupe said:


> Hi Yoav-
> 
> Ran into a new issue today running PyTivoX 1.2. I have a large collection of .tivo files on my Mac. Today I tried transferring some of them from my Mac to my Tivos, but I kept getting an error message on the Tivos to the effect of "An error occurred when trying to Transfer". This occurred with both my Tivo HD and my Series 2.
> 
> Note that the same files transfer fine when going directly from Tivo to Tivo.
> 
> Anyhow, I reverted just now back to PyTivoX 1.1b24 and my .tivo files transfer perfectly again from my Mac to Tivo. Seems to be a 1.2 issue. Do you think we can get .tivo transfers working again in 1.2?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kupe


Can I get you to try and make it fail again, and then attach the contents of <user>/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/pytivo.log ? From the description I really can't tell what went wrong. 1.2 is using newer pytivo code from wmcbrine, and a newer ffmpeg, so either of those could have caused the issue...

As an aside: I *hate hate hate* .tivo files. In the future, I recommend you never keep those around. Convert them to the mpeg-2 that they should be.


----------



## bedelman

Yoav said:


> As an aside: I *hate hate hate* .tivo files. In the future, I recommend you never keep those around. Convert them to the mpeg-2 that they should be.


I disagree -- partly because .tivo files have all that juicy metadata in them 

But, rather than using pyTiVox, I just use the capability that's found in the TiVo Desktop for Mac OSX preference pane (you have to expose the hidden videos tab by holding down the apple/command key when launching it -- there is a way to modify the plist file to make it permanent if you wish)

I have pyTiVoX working from one directory and TiVo Desktop for Mac OSX working from a different one -- and other than having two entries for the computer in my Now Playing List (named differently), they get along just fine with one another.

- Bob


----------



## kupe

Yoav said:


> Can I get you to try and make it fail again, and then attach the contents of <user>/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/pytivo.log ? From the description I really can't tell what went wrong. 1.2 is using newer pytivo code from wmcbrine, and a newer ffmpeg, so either of those could have caused the issue...


Hi Yoav-

No problem. I reinstalled 1.2 and immediately got the same error and couldn't transfer any .tivo file from my Mac to a Tivo. In this case an episode of Rick Steve's Europe:



Code:


INFO:pyTivo:10.0.1.7 [13/May/2009 14:13:06] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:root:starting ffmpeg, will wait 10 seconds for it to complete
DEBUG:root:ffmpeg output=FFmpeg version SVN-r18731, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
  libavutil     50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
  libavcodec    52.28. 0 / 52.28. 0
  libavformat   52.32. 0 / 52.32. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on May  2 2009 14:48:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
Input #0, mpeg, from '/Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo':
  Duration: 00:30:02.23, start: 0.602700, bitrate: 2956 kb/s
    Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 528x480 [PAR 40:33 DAR 4:3], 15000 kb/s, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
    Stream #0.1[0x1bd]: Audio: ac3, 44100 Hz, 6 channels (FL|FR), s16, 6350 kb/s
At least one output file must be specified

DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:aFreq=44100; vFps=29.97; container=mpeg; kbps=2956; mapAudio=[('0.1', '[0x1bd]')]; vHeight=480; vCodec=mpeg2video; Supported=True; millisecs=1802230; par=None; aKbps=6350; par2=1.21212121212; par1=40:33; mapVideo=0.0; vWidth=528; dar1=4:3; aCodec=ac3
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, 6350 kbps exceeds max audio bitrate, /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, 6350 kbps exceeds max audio bitrate, /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:tsn: 240000090205948
DEBUG:root:aspect169: False
DEBUG:root:optres: False
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo vCodec=mpeg2video vWidth=528 vHeight=480 vFps=29.97 millisecs=1802230 ratio=110 rheight=10 rwidth=11 TIVO_HEIGHT=480 TIVO_WIDTH=544
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File is within 4:3 list.
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
INFO:pyTivo:10.0.1.7 [13/May/2009 14:13:06] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=My%20Share%202&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FMy%2520Share%25202%2FRick_Steves%2527_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, 6350 kbps exceeds max audio bitrate, /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, 6350 kbps exceeds max audio bitrate, /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:tsn: 240000090205948
DEBUG:root:aspect169: False
DEBUG:root:optres: False
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo vCodec=mpeg2video vWidth=528 vHeight=480 vFps=29.97 millisecs=1802230 ratio=110 rheight=10 rwidth=11 TIVO_HEIGHT=480 TIVO_WIDTH=544
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File is within 4:3 list.
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
INFO:pyTivo:10.0.1.7 [13/May/2009 14:13:07] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=My%20Share%202&File=%2FRick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:10.0.1.7 [13/May/2009 14:13:21] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, 6350 kbps exceeds max audio bitrate, /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, 6350 kbps exceeds max audio bitrate, /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:tsn: 240000090205948
DEBUG:root:aspect169: False
DEBUG:root:optres: False
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo vCodec=mpeg2video vWidth=528 vHeight=480 vFps=29.97 millisecs=1802230 ratio=110 rheight=10 rwidth=11 TIVO_HEIGHT=480 TIVO_WIDTH=544
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File is within 4:3 list.
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
INFO:pyTivo:10.0.1.7 [13/May/2009 14:13:21] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=My%20Share%202&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FMy%2520Share%25202%2FRick_Steves%2527_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, 6350 kbps exceeds max audio bitrate, /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, 6350 kbps exceeds max audio bitrate, /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:tsn: 240000090205948
DEBUG:root:aspect169: False
DEBUG:root:optres: False
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo vCodec=mpeg2video vWidth=528 vHeight=480 vFps=29.97 millisecs=1802230 ratio=110 rheight=10 rwidth=11 TIVO_HEIGHT=480 TIVO_WIDTH=544
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File is within 4:3 list.
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
DEBUG:root:CACHE HIT! /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo
INFO:pyTivo:10.0.1.7 [13/May/2009 14:13:21] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=My%20Share%202&File=%2FRick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo HTTP/1.1" 200 -




Yoav said:


> As an aside: I *hate hate hate* .tivo files. In the future, I recommend you never keep those around. Convert them to the mpeg-2 that they should be.


I understand, but for better or worse, that's the bread that Tivo bakes! 

I could, as you mentioned, Transcode them to another format. But in my case, this would entail hundreds of hours of transcoding, only to wind up with the same videos I already have. .tivo files suit my limited needs, since I am merely wanting to view my collection on my various Tivos under my own MAK.

Anyhow, I'm back to good 'ole 1.1b24. It keeps on going and going and going... 

Thanks!

Kupe


----------



## Yoav

Hm, the only error I can see in there is


> DEBUGyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, 6350 kbps exceeds max audio bitrate, /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo


* edit: *

Oh hey.. I know why it's breaking 

pytivo decided that the .tivo file needs to be transcoded, because the audio rate is too high (clearly it isn't since it came from the tivo, but pytivo thinks it is). Of course, since it's a .tivo file (garbage garbage garbage) ffmpeg can't actually read it properly to transcode.

Wmcbrine will need to chime in about the audio rate decision...

(and yeah, the .tivo thing is a personal gripe... wasn't trying to get you to do lots of extra work.. just *****ing -- however, it's not hours of 'transcoding' to get the mpeg-2 out. tivodecode doesn't re-encode the file, it just strips out the stupid DRM and removes the metadata, resulting in the original mpeg-2 inside.. it's extremely fast.. however, in your situation I wouldn't bother doing it for old files -- but I would in the future save the mpeg-2 instead of the .tivo (for one thing, the mpeg-2 is playable everywhere -- and ffmpeg can read it).


----------



## wmcbrine

Yoav said:


> Wmcbrine will need to chime in about the audio rate decision...


I feel confident in saying that the audio track isn't really 6350 Kbps.  It's odd and unfortunate that ffmpeg is reading it that way. Was this encoded by the TiVo, or just captured from a digital channel?

I really don't want to go back to treating .TiVo files as black boxen. I'd suggest tivodecoding this one file, unless this keeps coming up...


----------



## gonzotek

wmcbrine said:


> I feel confident in saying that the audio track isn't really 6350 Kbps.  It's odd and unfortunate that ffmpeg is reading it that way. Was this encoded by the TiVo, or just captured from a digital channel?
> 
> I really don't want to go back to treating .TiVo files as black boxen. I'd suggest tivodecoding this one file, unless this keeps coming up...


I think the resolution (528x480) and 6-channel audio suggest this is a digital capture, and not a TiVo-encoded file(that is assuming we can trust ffmpeg's report on those).


----------



## kupe

wmcbrine said:


> I feel confident in saying that the audio track isn't really 6350 Kbps.  It's odd and unfortunate that ffmpeg is reading it that way. Was this encoded by the TiVo, or just captured from a digital channel?


This- and all my .tivo files were recorded by my Tivo from our regular cable broadcasts. Nothing out of the ordinary. They are verbatim as-is from the Tivo.



wmcbrine said:


> I'd suggest tivodecoding this one file, unless this keeps coming up...


Unfortunately it happens with all my .tivo files. None will transfer from my Mac to my Tivos with PyTivoX 1.2. However, they transfer just fine with PyTivoX 1.1b24.

Hope this helps and let me know what other info I can provide.

Kupe


----------



## wmcbrine

kupe said:


> This- and all my .tivo files were recorded by my Tivo from our regular cable broadcasts.


Yes, but are they from analog channels (and thus, encoded by the TiVo) or digital (which, on a TiVo HD or S3, will simply be copied without reencoding)? Are they from an S3/THD or S2? I'm trying to determine if it's the TiVo or your cable company screwing them up.


----------



## kupe

wmcbrine said:


> Yes, but are they from analog channels (and thus, encoded by the TiVo) or digital (which, on a TiVo HD or S3, will simply be copied without reencoding)? Are they from an S3/THD or S2? I'm trying to determine if it's the TiVo or your cable company screwing them up.


Ahhh...I see. I didn't realize the difference.

Well, the files I've been trying all came from NPR, so they are from our local Basic Cable channels. They were originally recorded on my THD, then downloaded to my Mac for storage. I ran into this latest problem when I was trying to transfer them to my S2. But I was also unable to transfer them back to my THD with PyTivoX 1.2, so that it surprising.

Gaccch now I realize how many moving parts are involved here! 

But all works well in PyTivoX 1.1b24- I can transfer to my S2 and THD. I'm stumped!

Kupe


----------



## wmcbrine

kupe said:


> Well, the files I've been trying all came from NPR,


Eh?



> _so they are from our local Basic Cable channels. They were originally recorded on my THD_


That still doesn't quite answer it. Let me try it this way: When you went to make these recordings, were you presented with an option to select the quality?



> _But all works well in PyTivoX 1.1b24- I can transfer to my S2 and THD._


Yeah, I got that. It's because, until recently, pyTivo didn't look into .TiVo recordings at all, just passed through anything with that extension. Then "TheAmigo" pointed out that ffmpeg could actually get the info from these files as though they were plain MPEG-2 files, though it couldn't reencode them. That allowed the calculation of their length, for example. Until now, there didn't seem to be a downside.


----------



## kupe

wmcbrine said:


> Eh?


Doh! Meant PBS of course- not NPR! 



wmcbrine said:


> That still doesn't quite answer it. Let me try it this way: When you went to make these recordings, were you presented with an option to select the quality?


Ahhh- gotcha. Well, initially I wasn't sure since they were all recorded on a Season Pass. But I just went and tested this on our two PBS stations, and in both cases if I hit Record, there is no option on Quality.



wmcbrine said:


> ...until recently, pyTivo didn't look into .TiVo recordings at all, just passed through anything with that extension. Then "TheAmigo" pointed out that ffmpeg could actually get the info from these files as though they were plain MPEG-2 files, though it couldn't reencode them. That allowed the calculation of their length, for example. Until now, there didn't seem to be a downside.


That makes sense. Perhaps ffmpeg could be told to disregard whatever the offending piece of metadata is? Assuming we can determine that I mean.

Hope this helps and thanks as always!

Kupe


----------



## Yoav

A slightly odd request, (Assuming you have iTiVo installed and pyTiVoX installed in /Applications). Can I get you to open up a Terminal.app and run (replace <MAK> with your actual MAK):



Code:


/Applications/iTiVo.app/Contents/Resources/tivodecode -m <MAK> -o ~/Desktop/output.mpg /Users/dave/TiVoShows/Rick_Steves'_Europe_Denmark_Beyond_Copenhagen_WPBA_1231525800.TiVo 
/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg -i ~/Desktop/output.mpg

(fix the paths correctly if needed). This will remove the .tivo drm wrapper and I'm curious if ffmpeg *still* claims that insane audio bitrate...


----------



## kearygriffin

Not to confuse the issue, but it could also be partly ffmpeg related. On a couple of .TiVo files (a.tivo,b.tivo) running different versions of ffmpeg I get:

a.tivo
FFmpeg version SVN-r16263: 
Stream #0.0[0x1bd]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 96 kb/s
FFmpeg version 0.5-svn17737+3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6
Stream #0.0[0x1bd]: Audio: pcm_s16be, 48000 Hz, 5.0, s16, 3840 kb/s
Both versions after tivodecode:
Stream #0.0[0x1bd]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, stereo, s16, 96 kb/s

b.tivo
FFmpeg version SVN-r16263: 
Stream #0.1[0x1bd]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 448 kb/s
FFmpeg version 0.5-svn17737+3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6
Stream #0.1[0x1bd]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, mono, s16, 1152 kb/s
Both versions after tivodecode:
Stream #0.1[0x1bd]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 448 kb/s

And the version details (r16263 is a home-built static version I use for debugging, the other is standard Ubuntu 9.04)
FFmpeg version SVN-r16263, Copyright (c) 2000-2008 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: --prefix=out --disable-shared --enable-static --enable-gpl --enable-pthreads --enable-swscale --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --enable-libxvid
libavutil 49.12. 0 / 49.12. 0
libavcodec 52. 8. 0 / 52. 8. 0
libavformat 52.23. 1 / 52.23. 1
libavdevice 52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
libswscale 0. 6. 1 / 0. 6. 1
built on Jan 9 2009 14:18:05, gcc: 4.2.4 (Ubuntu 4.2.4-1ubuntu3)

--

FFmpeg version 0.5-svn17737+3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: --enable-gpl --enable-postproc --enable-swscale --enable-x11grab --extra-version=svn17737+3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6 --prefix=/usr --enable-avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-libgsm --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-pthreads --disable-stripping --disable-vhook --enable-libdc1394 --enable-shared --disable-static
libavutil 49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
libavcodec 52.20. 0 / 52.20. 0
libavformat 52.31. 0 / 52.31. 0
libavdevice 52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
libavfilter 0. 4. 0 / 0. 4. 0
libswscale 0. 7. 1 / 0. 7. 1
libpostproc 51. 2. 0 / 51. 2. 0
built on Apr 10 2009 23:20:33, gcc: 4.3.3


----------



## wmcbrine

Thanks. That doesn't confuse the issue; it clarifies it.

Perhaps I should just pass through all audio on .tivo files.


----------



## wmcbrine

OK, did that.


----------



## Yoav

wmcbrine said:


> Perhaps I should just pass through all audio on .tivo files.


Ok, 1.3b1 is up on the downloads page. It has the new build that should work with .tivo files.


----------



## solutionsetc

Hi Yoav,

Was trying to get push transfers to work the other day and no luck. Logs seem to indicate your referring to some hard coded paths...

File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/httpserver.py", line 116, in do_POST
self.handle_query(query)
File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/httpserver.py", line 138, in handle_query
method(self, query)
File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/plugins/video/video.py", line 292, in Push
File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/config.py", line 66, in get_ip
s.connect(('4.2.2.1', 0))


----------



## Yoav

solutionsetc said:


> Hi Yoav,
> 
> Was trying to get push transfers to work the other day and no luck. Logs seem to indicate your referring to some hard coded paths...
> 
> File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/httpserver.py", line 116, in do_POST
> self.handle_query(query)
> File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/httpserver.py", line 138, in handle_query
> method(self, query)
> File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/plugins/video/video.py", line 292, in Push
> File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/config.py", line 66, in get_ip
> s.connect(('4.2.2.1', 0))


Ok that's pretty odd. I couldn't find anything that would refer to that path but clearly there must be. Are you running 1.2? Can I see your config file (it's in <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pyTivo.conf ) ?

One remote guess.. The files in there (the .pyc) were created on my computer, and might be caching the location where
they were created.. but if that's the case, it should be breaking for everyone all the time.. so something else
must be going on...


----------



## gonzotek

solutionsetc said:


> Hi Yoav,
> 
> Was trying to get push transfers to work the other day and no luck. Logs seem to indicate your referring to some hard coded paths...
> 
> File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/httpserver.py", line 116, in do_POST
> self.handle_query(query)
> File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/httpserver.py", line 138, in handle_query
> method(self, query)
> File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/plugins/video/video.py", line 292, in Push
> File "/Users/yoav/src/pytivox/build/Release/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/config.py", line 66, in get_ip
> s.connect(('4.2.2.1', 0))


I think the problem is the port 0 call there on the last line. wmcbrine fixed that recently: http://repo.or.cz/w/pyTivo/wmcbrine.git?a=commit;h=4544a08dd40360234933ccf45a3bd6c3b3e52c9b
Yoav, I think your most recent beta should fix his problem.


----------



## solutionsetc

Yoav said:


> Ok that's pretty odd. I couldn't find anything that would refer to that path but clearly there must be. Are you running 1.2?


Yes.



> Can I see your config file


# Created by pyTivoX, edits here WILL BE OVERWRITTEN

[Admin]
type=admin

[Server]
debug=True
tivo_username=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
tivo_password=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ffmpeg=/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin
beacon=192.168.15.255
[PodCasts]
type=video
path=/Volumes/Stuff/Music/iTunes/iTunes Music/Podcasts

[Movies]
type=video
path=/Volumes/Stuff/Music/iTunes/iTunes Music/Movies

[Vinyl]
type=music
path=/Volumes/Stuff/Music/Vinyl


----------



## Yoav

gonzotek said:


> I think the problem is the port 0 call there on the last line. wmcbrine fixed that recently: http://repo.or.cz/w/pyTivo/wmcbrine.git?a=commit;h=4544a08dd40360234933ccf45a3bd6c3b3e52c9b
> Yoav, I think your most recent beta should fix his problem.


ooh Ok! Thanks for figuring it out. 
solutions: can you install the beta and tell me if it fixes it? I may need to make a 1.2.1 release...


----------



## solutionsetc

Yoav said:


> solutions: can you install the beta and tell me if it fixes it?


Yep, the beta build fixes this.


----------



## Yoav

solutionsetc said:


> Yep, the beta build fixes this.


Ok so 1.2.1 is out now with the fixes..


----------



## solutionsetc

Yoav said:


> Ok so 1.2.1 is out now with the fixes..


Great, thanks! Now if this could only parse iTunes Play Lists I could ditch TiVo Desktop altogether.


----------



## solutionsetc

One more question now that I have this working...

All shows transferred by this push method are showing up on the destination TiVo as not being transferrable to other TiVo's as if CCI byte is being set. The same shows transferred normally from PyTiVox or TiVo desktop do not exhibit this behavior.

Is this a side effect of using push in general or is something possibly going awry with what PyTiVo is doing?


----------



## Yoav

solutionsetc said:


> One more question now that I have this working...
> 
> All shows transferred by this push method are showing up on the destination TiVo as not being transferrable to other TiVo's as if CCI byte is being set. The same shows transferred normally from PyTiVox or TiVo desktop do not exhibit this behavior.
> 
> Is this a side effect of using push in general or is something possibly going awry with what PyTiVo is doing?


This is a known issue of using push.


----------



## solutionsetc

Yoav said:


> This is a known issue of using push.


Thanks Yoav... I was afraid that was the case.

It's funny... its been a while since I have looked at TiVo (I went with ReplayTV initially back in the SD days). TiVo has come a long way in the feature set department since then, and overall I am much happier to be rid of the Comcast DVRs, but it all just feels so hobbled.

Thanks again to you and McBrine for making the world feel a little less hobbled on TiVo's behalf.

-ss


----------



## dig_duggler

Maybe I'm a bad looker but I can't find it. What does the preference 'classic pytivo' do? Is that just to turn on/off pyTivoX? What is the behavior supposed to be if you uncheck it?


----------



## Yoav

dig_duggler said:


> Maybe I'm a bad looker but I can't find it. What does the preference 'classic pytivo' do? Is that just to turn on/off pyTivoX? What is the behavior supposed to be if you uncheck it?


pyTivoX supports putting movies on your tivo in two ways:
1) download (pytivo mode), where you look up movies in the now playing list, choose them, and it downloads them to your tivo
2) streaming (streambaby), where you choose a movie from the 'music,photos,showcases' and it streams it to the tivo (only works on tivo 3 and HD).

I generally recommend leaving both of them enabled, but you can turn off ones you're not using (to save memory, or if they are causing problems).

The only documentation really is at http://code.google.com/p/pytivox/wiki/FAQ , although I'm happy to update it if there's obvious stuff that isn't there


----------



## kupe

Yoav said:


> A slightly odd request, (Assuming you have iTiVo installed and pyTiVoX installed in /Applications). Can I get you to open up a Terminal.app and run (replace <MAK> with your actual MAK):


Hi Yoav-

Been out of town and just got the latest posts to this thread. I can certainly do that, but I just did a quick check and 1.3b1 definitely fixes the problem with .tivo file downloads. Thank you Yoav and Keary and wmcbrine!

If you still want me to run that Yoav, let me know.

Kupe


----------



## kupe

kearygriffin said:


> Not to confuse the issue, but it could also be partly ffmpeg related. On a couple of .TiVo files (a.tivo,b.tivo) running different versions of ffmpeg I get:


Thank you Keary for helping get to the bottom of this!

Kupe

PS- Streambaby still seems to be renaming files with Short Description over Title metadata, though I don't know if that was addressed or not. Just wanted to pass it along in case.


----------



## kupe

wmcbrine said:


> OK, did that.


That fixed it wmc- thanks a million! .tivo files transfer perfectly.

Kupe


----------



## Ergolad

I love this thing. It use to be that if I had a file I wanted to play back on my Series 2 it was a whole thing. I found that I just never really did it because it was too much of a pain in the @$$ converting file formats, etc.. Now that I've got pyTivoX, it just works. Love it. Thanks for a rockin' program, it's great. No complaints!

Did I mention I love this program?


----------



## solutionsetc

Wondering if this is a config issue on my end or just something I'll have to live with?

When comparing PyTiVoX shares (PyTivo mode in now playing list) with TiVo Desktop, The latter shows me the show name, and the show info just as if the show was in my NP list. But the PyTiVoX shares show the full file name...

i.e.; Craig_Ferguson__A_Wee_Bit_o'_Revolution_COMEDYP_1240030800.TiVo

And the info about that show is missing when you select it... which of course sometimes makes it difficult to know just which episode is which.

Have I missed something in setup or is this just the way it is?

Thanks,

-ss


----------



## Yoav

solutionsetc said:


> Wondering if this is a config issue on my end or just something I'll have to live with?


It's not a 'preference' that you need to enable. The problem is that pytivo needs the metadata stored in a file it can read alongside the movie file. (You really *are* set on using .tivo files aren't you?).

If you want the full show info to show up, you will need to get an appropriate 'metadata' text file with the same name as the movie file, with a .txt at the end (so craig_blah_blah.tivo.txt). The full documentation of what goes into such a metadata file is here: http://pytivo.armooo.net/wiki/MetaData

If you use iTiVo to download the shows from the tivo, an option in the downloading preference will generate a complete pytivo metadata file for you alongside the movie.


----------



## solutionsetc

Yoav said:


> It's not a 'preference' that you need to enable. The problem is that pytivo needs the metadata stored in a file it can read alongside the movie file. (You really *are* set on using .tivo files aren't you?).


Well I originally set up a TiVo desktop share on my work computer. This uses Toast's TiVo Transfer to transfer files. But having run out out storage there I decided to put a 1.5 TB drive on my bedroom G4 that is running my home automation server and a weather station. I decided to serve shows from that computer using PyTiVoX (since there are other video files on that machine that are not .tivo files and would like to use the transcoding/streaming features for those). But the TiVo files are still being transferred to the PyTivo share using TiVo Transfer as I don't really need any transcoding on the .Tivo files as I rarely do anything with'em other than transfer them back to a TiVo.

So your saying if I use iTiVo to download the shows from the tivo, an option in the downloading preference will generate a complete pytivo metadata file for me alongside the movie.

OK.. I will replace TiVo Transfer on the G4 to iTivo for the transferring of shows. Can I assume the following:

1.) iTivo will be no slower than Tivo Transfer with the transfer process.

2.) The metadata files created by iTivo are managed with the original shows; i.e. delete a show results in the metadata file going bye-bye (or do I have to manage those manually within the Finder?).

Thanks so much,

-ss


----------



## Yoav

solutionsetc said:


> OK.. I will replace TiVo Transfer on the G4 to iTivo for the transferring of shows. Can I assume the following:
> 
> 1.) iTivo will be no slower than Tivo Transfer with the transfer process.


It will only be as fast if you choose 'decrypt' as your target format. Decrypt results in an mpeg-2 file that is the original mpeg-2 from the tivo. This will take up the most space (the same amount of space as the old .tivo file took). If you pick any other format as the target format it will be slower since it will actually have to re-encode the shows (although you will end up saving hard drive space)


> 2.) The metadata files created by iTivo are managed with the original shows; i.e. delete a show results in the metadata file going bye-bye (or do I have to manage those manually within the Finder?).


You will also have to delete the metadata file (it's a seperate file with .txt added on the end). It will not be automatically deleted. Each of these files is around 2k in size, so leaving them around won't be a disaster -- it will still be cleaner to delete them though.

My suggestion is to try it out and see if you prefer it. If not, you can always switch back to tivo transfer and 'suck up' the lack of metadata with pytivo, or manually create the metadata..

You will gain some other nifty things from doing it this way (although you may not care). Those include 'streambaby' being able to usefully stream your file (if you have a tivo 3 or HD), and of course, the fact that you can also view the shows you transferred on your mac (with VLC), or you can even further convert it to useful things with programs like Handbrake....


----------



## solutionsetc

Got it! Thanks. I have many apps for transcoding should I ever really want to edit and save the files. For 99% of it, I just want to offload files from the TiVo to my server for restoration back to TiVo.



Yoav said:


> It will only be as fast if you choose 'decrypt' as your target format.


Can you tell me what the difference is between "decrypt" and "decrypt/copy"?

Thanx,

-ss


----------



## Yoav

solutionsetc said:


> Got it! Thanks. I have many apps for transcoding should I ever really want to edit and save the files. For 99% of it, I just want to offload files from the TiVo to my server for restoration back to TiVo.
> 
> Can you tell me what the difference is between "decrypt" and "decrypt/copy"?
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> -ss


decrypt takes the .tivo and runs tivodecode on it to extract the mpeg-2 file inside. decrypt/copy runs tivodecode and then re-encodes it with mencoder, using the 'copy the bits' flag. This is really only useful if you're trying to do some stuff with the file (like extract subtitles, or cut commercials)... I strongly suggest avoiding decrypt/copy as it kind of sucks...


----------



## cleverdevil

Wow, great job. pyTivoX works great for me! It would be even more awesome if you integrated theHME/VLC streamer application which I also can't seem to get working. Then it'd be perfect!

By the way, I also had the problem someone had above with the Apple MOV trailers not working at "Same" quality, but found that if I exported the file an an MP4 using QuickTime with "Pass through" for both the video and audio (thus no loss in quality), it worked perfectly.


----------



## solutionsetc

I have some Apple supplied .m4v files. Some are 4:3 640x480, and these play at the proper AR. Others are 16:9 640x360, and these are squished into 4:3.

Can anything be done to get the 16:9 files to play with the proper AR?


----------



## norbertsf

Ok, I love the usability I get from this app on the Mac! Love it! BUT, I just downloaded the latest version, and now I cannot get the the window to add the shared folders up. I checked in the Activity Monitor and the pyTivoX app is listed as running. It is not listed in the Finder menu "upper right". I even unchecked "open at login" in the dock pop-up menu. What am I doing wrong. I did not have this problem with the last version, do I have to go back to 1.2? ( I have restarted multiple times) OS 10.5.7 Intel mac.
Norbert

Just tried version 1.2 can't configure either....help

Ok I have "pyTivoX" up in the Apple menu.
Only Options are:
"about pyTivoX"
"check for updates..."
"hide pyTivoX"
"Quit pyTivoX"


----------



## solutionsetc

Try checking your console log at launch. There may be a clue in there.


----------



## norbertsf

I was missing the tivo icon in the menu. Found it and brought up the window.
Thanks.

This is a great app.

Norbert


----------



## dilbret

I can't seem to find a reference to this so I'm going to ask. I recently reconfigured things on my network so that I'm using Leopard Server as my gateway on a Dual G5 with one interface configured for the WAN and the other for the LAN. I was able to correctly change the beacon for pytivo to use the LAN interface but can't seem to do the same for streambaby. I modified the ~/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/streambaby.ini file to reflect the correct IP but when I look in the streambaby.log file after restarting pyTivoX it still shows it as starting up on the WAN interface which of course means that my Tivo can't see it. Am I missing somewhere else to change the IP for streambaby or is there something that I need to do to force it to reread the streambaby.ini file?


----------



## Yoav

dilbret said:


> I can't seem to find a reference to this so I'm going to ask. I recently reconfigured things on my network so that I'm using Leopard Server as my gateway on a Dual G5 with one interface configured for the WAN and the other for the LAN. I was able to correctly change the beacon for pytivo to use the LAN interface but can't seem to do the same for streambaby. I modified the ~/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/streambaby.ini file to reflect the correct IP but when I look in the streambaby.log file after restarting pyTivoX it still shows it as starting up on the WAN interface which of course means that my Tivo can't see it. Am I missing somewhere else to change the IP for streambaby or is there something that I need to do to force it to reread the streambaby.ini file?


(sounds like you did the right thing:

edit <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/streambaby.ini, change "ip=" to the IP address associated with your LAN (not the router on the LAN, but the actual IP address of your mac on the LAN). Save the file, and 'exit' and 'start' pyTivoX.

)

There is no other location, but make sure that you're not hitting 'restart' on pyTivoX. That should do it. If it's not, can you attach the contents of your <user>/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/streambaby.log ?

It's possible that the old streambaby is refusing to exit for some reason (me loves java too). If that's the case, you can either reboot your computer (cheap and easy way) or run something like 'killall -9 java' in a Terminal.app (assuming that's the only java program you had running) before starting up pyTivoX again.


----------



## dilbret

Yoav said:


> (sounds like you did the right thing:
> 
> edit <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/streambaby.ini, change "ip=" to the IP address associated with your LAN (not the router on the LAN, but the actual IP address of your mac on the LAN). Save the file, and 'exit' and 'start' pyTivoX.
> 
> )
> 
> There is no other location, but make sure that you're not hitting 'restart' on pyTivoX. That should do it. If it's not, can you attach the contents of your <user>/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/streambaby.log ?
> 
> It's possible that the old streambaby is refusing to exit for some reason (me loves java too). If that's the case, you can either reboot your computer (cheap and easy way) or run something like 'killall -9 java' in a Terminal.app (assuming that's the only java program you had running) before starting up pyTivoX again.


Tried the killall and the reboot (had wanted to avoid that since the box is my DHCP/DNS server) and neither one worked. Attached are the log and ini files with the personal bits x'd out.


----------



## gonzotek

Streambaby recently got a fix for incorrect binding that corrected a similar issue for me.


> Fixed code to bind to specific IP addresses -- Code that should be run all time was stuffed in incorrect if block


The fix is in the r238 build: http://streambaby.googlecode.com/files/streambaby-svn-r238.zip

In my case there wasn't a second adapter, but streambaby was binding to 127.0.0.1.


----------



## Yoav

gonzotek said:


> Streambaby recently got a fix for incorrect binding that corrected a similar issue for me.
> The fix is in the r238 build: http://streambaby.googlecode.com/files/streambaby-svn-r238.zip
> 
> In my case there wasn't a second adapter, but streambaby was binding to 127.0.0.1.


Ok looks like it's time to build a new beta then 
I'll go update the beta (you'll need to install the beta instead of the regular version to get the fix).

* edit: * Ok the new beta is up now... Tell me if things work for you now?


----------



## dilbret

Yoav said:


> Ok looks like it's time to build a new beta then
> I'll go update the beta (you'll need to install the beta instead of the regular version to get the fix).
> 
> * edit: * Ok the new beta is up now... Tell me if things work for you now?


That did the trick. Always a nice feeling when you're doing it right and the code is at fault (at least when it's not your own code )


----------



## Marconi

I have some H.264 QuickTime movies, each about 10 minutes long, that I transfer via pyTiVoX to a Series 2 DVR. The further into the recordings I get while playing on the TiVo, the further out of synch the sound gets. Nearing the 10 minute mark, the sound is ahead of the image by 1-2 seconds. I hear their voices before their lips move.

The recordings play fine on the Mac. It's only after pyTiVoX has transferred them to the TiVo DVR that the sound is out of synch. 

Does pyTiVoX not like H.264?


----------



## Yoav

Marconi said:


> I have some H.264 QuickTime movies, each about 10 minutes long, that I transfer via pyTiVoX to a Series 2 DVR. The further into the recordings I get while playing on the TiVo, the further out of synch the sound gets. Nearing the 10 minute mark, the sound is ahead of the image by 1-2 seconds. I hear their voices before their lips move.
> 
> The recordings play fine on the Mac. It's only after pyTiVoX has transferred them to the TiVo DVR that the sound is out of synch.
> 
> Does pyTiVoX not like H.264?


Generally pyTivoX (specifically pyTivo) works perfectly well with h.264 video, and most audio, in most containers (I assume you're using mpeg-4 with aac?).

It sounds like with your specific file, when ffmpeg converts from h.264 to mpeg-2 for the tivo 2, the audio slowly loses sync (probably due to 29.97 vs 30 fps math). It might help if you include the output of 'ffmpeg -i <filename>' so we can know instead of guess.

Having said that, there's probably a way to fix it (although it may involve re-encoding the movie in advance). I'm not really that good with ffmpeg options, so hopefully someone else can jump in and suggest something...


----------



## wmcbrine

You could try pushing the file to avoid transcoding, and see if that turns out any better.


----------



## Marconi

Yoav said:


> It might help if you include the output of 'ffmpeg -i <filename>' so we can know instead of guess.





Code:


MacPro:~ marconi$ ffmpeg -i /Volumes/Maggie/TiVo\ Archive/2007\ Mac-PeeCee\ Ads.mp4 
FFmpeg version CVS, Copyright (c) 2000-2004 Fabrice Bellard
Mac OSX universal build for ffmpegX
  configuration:  --enable-memalign-hack --enable-mp3lame --enable-gpl --disable-vhook --disable-ffplay --disable-ffserver --enable-a52 --enable-xvid --enable-faac --enable-faad --enable-amr_nb --enable-amr_wb --enable-pthreads --enable-x264 
  libavutil version: 49.0.0
  libavcodec version: 51.9.0
  libavformat version: 50.4.0
  built on Apr 15 2006 04:58:19, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Computer, Inc. build 5250)
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from '/Volumes/Maggie/TiVo Archive/2007 Mac-PeeCee Ads.mp4':
  Duration: 00:08:00.1, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 2797 kb/s
  Stream #0.0(und), 23.98 fps(r): Video: h264, yuv420p, 848x480
  Stream #0.1(und): Audio: aac, 48000 Hz, stereo
Must supply at least one output file
MacPro:~ marconi$


----------



## TadK

Recently went to transfer one of our kid's shows to the Tivo (S2) and was greeted by a long Tivo "please wait" screen. Once it came back, typically with the screen to execute the transfer, I was greeted by a message that Transferring is prohibited by the copyright holder on the title screen...

What the scoop here?


----------



## TadK

Further more- It appears that the movie I copied from Tivo (recorded on the Tivo, copied out with iTivo, now being sent back to the Tivo to replay it) also creates a long "Please wait" screen followed by the same copyright message. One step further, apparently someone else holds the copyright to the video I took of my 5 year old riding his bike because that one will not come over either.

Thought it might be a permissions issue on the external storage disk but ownership is set to ignore on this volume. Will restart PyTivoX and the S2 Box and see what I get.


----------



## gonzotek

TadK said:


> Further more- It appears that the movie I copied from Tivo (recorded on the Tivo, copied out with iTivo, now being sent back to the Tivo to replay it) also creates a long "Please wait" screen followed by the same copyright message. One step further, apparently someone else holds the copyright to the video I took of my 5 year old riding his bike because that one will not come over either.
> 
> Thought it might be a permissions issue on the external storage disk but ownership is set to ignore on this volume. Will restart PyTivoX and the S2 Box and see what I get.


The copyright-prohibited flag is generated by pytivo to indicate to the user files that won't transfer, for whatever reason. Most often, it is the message you would see if your file(s) are in a format that can't be converted by the version of ffmpeg pytivo happens to be using. The tivo doesn't give the software any way to indicate conversion problems, so the transfers-prohibited flag is the best it can do to signal to the user the file won't be able to be transferred.

Besides checking permissions you can run


Code:


ffmpeg -i my_problem_filename.ext

on your files and post the output here, it will tell us what ffmpeg thinks of the files.

For the file that itivo downloaded, did you have it do any conversion on the file to another format(e.g for ipod, etc) or is it still in .tivo or even .mpeg format?

Also, do you have known working files that do transfer over correctly? It's possible your files are fine, and something else (ffmpeg?) is at fault.


----------



## Yoav

TadK said:


> Further more- It appears that the movie I copied from Tivo (recorded on the Tivo, copied out with iTivo, now being sent back to the Tivo to replay it) also creates a long "Please wait" screen followed by the same copyright message. One step further, apparently someone else holds the copyright to the video I took of my 5 year old riding his bike because that one will not come over either.
> 
> Thought it might be a permissions issue on the external storage disk but ownership is set to ignore on this volume. Will restart PyTivoX and the S2 Box and see what I get.


This sometimes seems to happen when ffmpeg crashes trying to convert the file before transferring it. Is there anything useful in <user>/Logs/pyTivoX/pytivo.log ?


----------



## Ergolad

So, I've already raved about PyTivoX, but had another observation today. I had an opportunity to try Roxio's MacToTivo. I actually didn't even know they offered a product. Call me crazy... Anyway. I transfered two similar 350MB AVI files, one with PyTivoX and the other with MacToTivo. I didn't time the transcoding/transfer speed, but I still came up with some interesting results that favor PyTivoX heavily. First, the PyTivoX transfer yielded a clean 1GB final file on the Tivo, while MacToTivo yielded a 1.5BG file with a smaller image framed in black, not letterboxed, just a smaller image using only about 3/4 of the screen real estate. 

Winner: Hands down, PyTivoX


----------



## Marconi

Yoav said:


> It sounds like with your specific file, when ffmpeg converts from h.264 to mpeg-2 for the tivo 2, the audio slowly loses sync (probably due to 29.97 vs 30 fps math). It might help if you include the output of 'ffmpeg -i <filename>' so we can know instead of guess.


I posted it and the video is 23.98 fps. Is that too far from 30.0 for a successful conversion to mpeg-2?


----------



## Yoav

Ergolad said:


> So, I've already raved about PyTivoX, but had another observation today. I had an opportunity to try Roxio's MacToTivo. I actually didn't even know they offered a product. Call me crazy... Anyway. I transfered two similar 350MB AVI files, one with PyTivoX and the other with MacToTivo. I didn't time the transcoding/transfer speed, but I still came up with some interesting results that favor PyTivoX heavily. First, the PyTivoX transfer yielded a clean 1GB final file on the Tivo, while MacToTivo yielded a 1.5BG file with a smaller image framed in black, not letterboxed, just a smaller image using only about 3/4 of the screen real estate.
> 
> Winner: Hands down, PyTivoX


I think that the thanks should go to the pytivo people (wmcbrine especially at this point) . But good to hear it's working so well for you...


----------



## Yoav

Marconi said:


> I posted it and the video is 23.98 fps. Is that too far from 30.0 for a successful conversion to mpeg-2?


In theory, no video is 'unconvertible'. And I'm pretty sure there's lots of 23.98 fps video being converted fine. However, that is probably where the problem with the audio sync issue lies...

Try converting the video using something like 'handbrake' to see if other target conversions also have the audio delay problem.

There may be a way to tell ffmpeg to force all rates to some specific number too, but really as I mentioned earlier, I'm not terribly knowledgeable with encoders so can't help much.


----------



## Marconi

Yoav said:


> In theory, no video is 'unconvertible'. And I'm pretty sure there's lots of 23.98 fps video being converted fine. However, that is probably where the problem with the audio sync issue lies...
> 
> Try converting the video using something like 'handbrake' to see if other target conversions also have the audio delay problem.


Of course I can convert them manually to mpeg-2 and the resulting file has no synch problem. The idea was to use the H.264 files as-is. I mean, as long as a conversion is going to happen anyway, I thought pyTiVoX would make its output TiVo ready.



Yoav said:


> There may be a way to tell ffmpeg to force all rates to some specific number too, but really as I mentioned earlier, I'm not terribly knowledgeable with encoders so can't help much.


Do you mean to say that, in converting files for use on TiVo, pyTiVoX does NOT ensure a 30 fps output? In VisualHub, which I also have, there's a "TiVo" profile I can select. I'd rather supposed that such a profile was built into pyTiVoX inasmuch as it is converting solely for TiVo.


----------



## Yoav

Marconi said:


> Do you mean to say that, in converting files for use on TiVo, pyTiVoX does NOT ensure a 30 fps output? In VisualHub, which I also have, there's a "TiVo" profile I can select. I'd rather supposed that such a profile was built into pyTiVoX inasmuch as it is converting solely for TiVo.


pytivo ensures that whatever the output is it is one that is valid according to the tivo. (so that's not always 30fps, but it is restricted to a small set AND that set varies depending on the model of tivo).

Given that the tivo *is* playing the file, I can presume that pyTivo is selecting a valid target format. The problem is that the conversion to the target format is losing sync between video and audio. Pre-converting seems to fix it so I'm fairly willing to blame ffmpeg for the problem.

Anyways, I doubt I can be much more help to you here. It sounds like you understand the issue but wish it worked (and honestly, I don't know how to make it work). You may have more luck asking in the official pytivo forum : http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/ and hopefully someone else has seen what you're seeing and has a useful workaround/fix.

If you want to try messing with the pytivo configuration (which includes controlling how it invokes ffmpeg to convert) you can edit <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pytivo.conf (and you can look in <user>/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/pytivo.log to see how it is currently invoking ffmpeg).

23.98 is a fairly common framerate (for example, all 720p video uses it), so I suspect there is more to this problem than just the video framerate.


----------



## ArtDecoDalek

Hi, just found pyTivoX today and have it set up and working, thanks for the great program!

I've found one strange thing though. I have several mkv files with AC3 audio that I'm trying to play. When I play them through either streaming or transfer, the audio plays as stereo, even though my receiver says it is getting an AC3 5.1 signal. There's just no audio through the center or surround speakers. I've checked the files and there is audio present in the center and surround channels, it's just not getting played. Do StreamBaby and pyTivo re-encode the AC3 somehow, or do they pass it straight through? It seems as though it is getting re-encoded, but with all the audio actually pushed to the front left and right channels with empty center and rear channels.

I've tried various different settings in streambaby.ini (specifying acodec copy, 448 bitrate, etc.) and haven't found any settings that fix this.

Anyway, let me know if you have any ideas why this might be the case.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Rdian06

Yoav said:


> pytivo ensures that whatever the output is it is one that is valid according to the tivo. (so that's not always 30fps, but it is restricted to a small set AND that set varies depending on the model of tivo).
> 
> Given that the tivo *is* playing the file, I can presume that pyTivo is selecting a valid target format. The problem is that the conversion to the target format is losing sync between video and audio. Pre-converting seems to fix it so I'm fairly willing to blame ffmpeg for the problem.
> 
> Anyways, I doubt I can be much more help to you here. It sounds like you understand the issue but wish it worked (and honestly, I don't know how to make it work). You may have more luck asking in the official pytivo forum : http://pytivo.krkeegan.com/ and hopefully someone else has seen what you're seeing and has a useful workaround/fix.
> 
> If you want to try messing with the pytivo configuration (which includes controlling how it invokes ffmpeg to convert) you can edit <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/pytivo.conf (and you can look in <user>/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/pytivo.log to see how it is currently invoking ffmpeg).
> 
> 23.98 is a fairly common framerate (for example, all 720p video uses it), so I suspect there is more to this problem than just the video framerate.


The framerate pyTivo selects for transfers (don't have any idea about streaming as I don't use streambaby) will depend on the target Tivo type. S3/HD units are fairly tolerant so pyTivo will use the source framerate for those transfers. However, the S2 series will only accept 29.97 fps, so that's what pyTivo converts to for them.

Yoav, what SVN is the ffmpeg inside pyTivoX compiled from? A later SVN may fix the issue.


----------



## Rdian06

ArtDecoDalek said:


> Hi, just found pyTivoX today and have it set up and working, thanks for the great program!
> 
> I've found one strange thing though. I have several mkv files with AC3 audio that I'm trying to play. When I play them through either streaming or transfer, the audio plays as stereo, even though my receiver says it is getting an AC3 5.1 signal. There's just no audio through the center or surround speakers. I've checked the files and there is audio present in the center and surround channels, it's just not getting played. Do StreamBaby and pyTivo re-encode the AC3 somehow, or do they pass it straight through? It seems as though it is getting re-encoded, but with all the audio actually pushed to the front left and right channels with empty center and rear channels.
> 
> I've tried various different settings in streambaby.ini (specifying acodec copy, 448 bitrate, etc.) and haven't found any settings that fix this.
> 
> Anyway, let me know if you have any ideas why this might be the case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


It depends on the max_audio_br setting in pyTivo.conf. If the setting is not configured, I believe pyTivo will default to 448k for sending to S3/HD units.

If the source AC3 bitrate is greater than the max_audio_br, then the audio will be transcoded to AC3 448k. Everything equal to or less than the max_audio_br should be copied through to the mpeg2 vob container.

Nothing in pyTivo inherently screws up the channels. I have plenty of content with center channel sound after transfer (I don't have surrounds in my system, only the fronts and center, but I haven't heard anyone else complain about missing surround channels.) This is assuming pyTivoX doesn't use the audio_ch conf option to force stereo.


----------



## ArtDecoDalek

Rdian06 said:


> It depends on the max_audio_br setting in pyTivo.conf. If the setting is not configured, I believe pyTivo will default to 448k for sending to S3/HD units.
> 
> If the source AC3 bitrate is greater than the max_audio_br, then the audio will be transcoded to AC3 448k. Everything equal to or less than the max_audio_br should be copied through to the mpeg2 vob container.
> 
> Nothing in pyTivo inherently screws up the channels. I have plenty of content with center channel sound after transfer (I don't have surrounds in my system, only the fronts and center, but I haven't heard anyone else complain about missing surround channels.) This is assuming pyTivoX doesn't use the audio_ch conf option to force stereo.


Thanks for the info. Anyway, it turns out that I am very silly, as this was due to an incorrect setting on my receiver. Apparently I managed to set it to 2-speaker mode for the TiVo input when I was doing some reconfiguring lately. Oops!

-Michael


----------



## mnYak

FIrst of all, let me say thanks to everyone involved in PyTivo. This is an awesome example of open source and the community filling in gaps where the companies can't/won't go. 

I have a lot of Japanese video tapes I recently scanned in and want to make available on my Tivo. They transfer and view just fine. Anything that's a japanese character in the movie title, however, comes up as an empty box character on the tivo side (looks fine on mac). Does anyone know if there's anything that could be done (other than renaming the files on the mac to non-Japanese names)? Is this an issue of he tivo software not handling unicode, or not having a font that can display it? Or other, perhaps? I'm kind of hoping it actually can display japanese characters and maybe it's just getting mangled in the mac > pyTivo > Tivo transfer. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wmcbrine

There's nothing, sorry. While the Unicode support in pyTivo could (and should) still be improved a bit, the characters are just not available on the TiVo. ISTR reading that there are exactly 256 characters available in the TiVo's fonts. I can't verify that, but I've found nothing outside of accented Latin-1 characters. (There are a few special ones -- like the stars, I think -- but I don't know their codes.)

The situation must surely be different on the Taiwanese TiVos, though...


----------



## jdubs

I hope this is the right place to be asking this question. I could not figure out how to search the thread so I apologize if this has happened before.

When using PyTivoX and transferring larger HD quality files, after a while I get a message on my mac that ffmpeg has quit unexpectedly and only the first 20 minutes or so are transferred to my Tivo.

I am currently using a mac pro with OS 10.5.7

I appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Rdian06

jdubs said:


> I hope this is the right place to be asking this question. I could not figure out how to search the thread so I apologize if this has happened before.
> 
> When using PyTivoX and transferring larger HD quality files, after a while I get a message on my mac that ffmpeg has quit unexpectedly and only the first 20 minutes or so are transferred to my Tivo.
> 
> I am currently using a mac pro with OS 10.5.7
> 
> I appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeremy


Could it be a particular file that is causing the problem? That is if you transfer the same file that it quit on, does it finish?

And how are your Tivo and pyTivo mac connected to each other? wmcbrine recently added code to pyTivo to handle resuming certain types of network blips, but I don't think that new code has made it into pyTivoX yet.


----------



## Yoav

Rdian06 said:


> Could it be a particular file that is causing the problem? That is if you transfer the same file that it quit on, does it finish?
> 
> And how are your Tivo and pyTivo mac connected to each other? wmcbrine recently added code to pyTivo to handle resuming certain types of network blips, but I don't think that new code has made it into pyTivoX yet.


The new code is in the pyTivoX beta build (check the downloads tab to download the beta).

However, if the movie is problematic (possibly causing ffmpeg to crash while transcoding) I don't think automatic resume would help.


----------



## jdubs

hmm,

It may be the file. The one thing that tells me it isn't though is that it seems to fail at different points in the transfer.

Also, after this happened a few times, I am able to open pytivox, but while my mac says it is open, I cannot see the windown that is supposed to appear.


----------



## jdubs

Rdian06 said:


> And how are your Tivo and pyTivo mac connected to each other? wmcbrine recently added code to pyTivo to handle resuming certain types of network blips, but I don't think that new code has made it into pyTivoX yet.


They are connected through my wireless network.


----------



## Yoav

jdubs said:


> hmm,
> 
> It may be the file. The one thing that tells me it isn't though is that it seems to fail at different points in the transfer.
> 
> Also, after this happened a few times, I am able to open pytivox, but while my mac says it is open, I cannot see the windown that is supposed to appear.


Well, i'm building a new beta right now, so in a about 30 minutes, perform a 'check for updates' from the menubar and see if the new pyTivoX helps.


----------



## kupe

Hi Yoav-

Hadn't checked in for awhile and just wanted to say thanks again for the continuing updates and support!

Currently running 1.3b5 under Leopard 10.5.7 and wanted to ask you about a longstanding issue I have. For some reason, my Streambaby video volume under Music, Photos, and Showcases isn't "sticky". That is, anytime I want to view a streaming video, I have to go to my Mac and open PyTivoX and click Apply to "wake up" Streambaby and get it to appear on my Tivo Showcases. 

Note that I have no such problem with the "classic" PyTivoX volumes under Now Playing.

More puzzling is that this problem only seems to be with Video volumes. I also have a Music share under Streambaby and that particular volume always appears under Showcases, with no need to "wake it up".

I've actually had this problem all the way back to PyTivoX 1.1b24. Anything you can think of to fix this?

Thanks!

Kupe


----------



## Yoav

kupe said:


> Hi Yoav-
> 
> Hadn't checked in for awhile and just wanted to say thanks again for the continuing updates and support!
> 
> Currently running 1.3b5 under Leopard 10.5.7 and wanted to ask you about a longstanding issue I have. For some reason, my Streambaby video volume under Music, Photos, and Showcases isn't "sticky". That is, anytime I want to view a streaming video, I have to go to my Mac and open PyTivoX and click Apply to "wake up" Streambaby and get it to appear on my Tivo Showcases.
> 
> Note that I have no such problem with the "classic" PyTivoX volumes under Now Playing.
> 
> More puzzling is that this problem only seems to be with Video volumes. I also have a Music share under Streambaby and that particular volume always appears under Showcases, with no need to "wake it up".
> 
> I've actually had this problem all the way back to PyTivoX 1.1b24. Anything you can think of to fix this?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kupe


Well, I believe the Music volumes are published by pytivo, not streambaby, so that would explain why you're seeing one and not the other (pyTivoX runs both pytivo and streambaby). It sounds like streambaby or java or whatnot decide to 'go to sleep' after a while, or maybe even crashes.

Hitting 'Apply' will kill off the old streambaby invoke and start a new one, so that would 'wake it up'.

Next time that the volumes disappear, instead of hitting Apply, can you first look at the end of the <user>/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/streambaby.log and see if there's a useful error in there? You may also want to report this on the streambaby thread to see if anyone else has seen this issue...


----------



## gonzotek

Yoav said:


> The new code is in the pyTivoX beta build (check the downloads tab to download the beta).
> 
> However, if the movie is problematic (possibly causing ffmpeg to crash while transcoding) I don't think automatic resume would help.


I'm not seeing this beta. At pytivox I see the last uploaded build dated May 15th 2009. Should I be looking elsewhere?

wmcbrine started working on interrupted transfers with this commit, dated June 16th 2009, and pretty much finished that work around the 21st. He's done a lot of other stuff since the last pytivox build as well: http://repo.or.cz/w/pyTivo/wmcbrine.git?a=shortlog.

/edit:


Yoav said:


> Well, i'm building a new beta right now, so in a about 30 minutes, perform a 'check for updates' from the menubar and see if the new pyTivoX helps.


Ah, maybe that's it


----------



## Yoav

Ok new beta compiled and available via "check for updates" (if you already have an old beta installed), or via the "Downloads tab" of the pytivoX homepage


----------



## kupe

Yoav said:


> Well, I believe the Music volumes are published by pytivo, not streambaby, so that would explain why you're seeing one and not the other (pyTivoX runs both pytivo and streambaby).


Ahhh- thanks Yoav. I guess I thought that since it appeared under "Showcases" it was automatically Streambaby.



Yoav said:


> It sounds like streambaby or java or whatnot decide to 'go to sleep' after a while, or maybe even crashes.
> 
> Hitting 'Apply' will kill off the old streambaby invoke and start a new one, so that would 'wake it up'.
> 
> Next time that the volumes disappear, instead of hitting Apply, can you first look at the end of the <user>/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/streambaby.log and see if there's a useful error in there? You may also want to report this on the streambaby thread to see if anyone else has seen this issue...


Will do!

Kupe


----------



## kupe

Yoav said:


> Next time that the volumes disappear, instead of hitting Apply, can you first look at the end of the <user>/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/streambaby.log and see if there's a useful error in there? You may also want to report this on the streambaby thread to see if anyone else has seen this issue...


Hi Yoav-

Okay, here it is. I didn't include the entire huge log, but just everything after the last time I successfully accessed my Streambaby volume. I watched a minute or two of Forrest Gump, then exited and went back to Now Playing. When I then checked Showcases, the Streambaby volume was not present. Hope this helps.

Kupe



Code:


Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:46.165|   |Acceptor|HostContext|key=mpos:file:/Users/dave/Desktop/Tivo%20Shares/Forest%20Gump.m4v value=18393applicationId=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:46.165|   |Acceptor|HostContext|applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream applicationGlobal=false
Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:46.165|   |Acceptor|HostContext|applicationIdStr=com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:46.165|   |Acceptor|HostContext|compKey=652000180397425-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:46.165|   |Acceptor|HostContext|compKey=652000180397425-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:46.165|   |Acceptor|HostContext|compKey=652000180397425-and-com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyStream
Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:46.168|   |Acceptor|Listener|
Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:46.168|   |Acceptor|Factory|HME receiver disconnected
Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:48.083|   |Acceptor|NamedStream|DeRegistering named stream: e4275561-b21e-4b98-94cf-eb7b6b6f915b.stream
Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:48.084|   |Acceptor|SocketProcessInputStream|Destroying running process...
Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:48.088|   |Acceptor|Listener|
Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:48.088|   |Acceptor|Listener|10.0.1.6 I/O Exception handling  HTTP GET e4275561-b21e-4b98-94cf-eb7b6b6f915b.stream: Broken pipe
Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:48.089|   |Acceptor|Listener|ctx=HttpRequest /streambaby/e4275561-b21e-4b98-94cf-eb7b6b6f915b.stream t=java.net.SocketException: Connection reset
Thu 2009/07/02 21:56:34.145|   |Timer-0|InfoCache$PruneTask|Pruning cache...
Thu 2009/07/02 21:56:34.145|   |Timer-0|InfoCache$PruneTask|Pruning complete.


----------



## Yoav

Ok I believe the 'connection reset' error is just what happens when you stop watching the movie on the tivo -- so that's not a problem.

However, this:


Code:


Thu 2009/07/02 21:27:48.088|   |Acceptor|Listener|10.0.1.6 I/O Exception handling  HTTP GET e4275561-b21e-4b98-94cf-eb7b6b6f915b.stream: Broken pipe

may be a problem. I can't tell what end the pipe broke on (i.e. if it's just because you quit watching, or because ffmpeg died, or what?). I don't think I've seen that particular error line, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's the bug you're seeing.

Open up a Terminal.app and run


Code:


ps auxwwwww | grep -i stream

After starting up pyTivoX. You should see a very long invocation of java with a lot of arguments. Tickle the bug again, and see if the java process is still running after you can no longer see volumes. It may also be worth repeating the log on the streambaby forum (that log is straight from streambaby, and the bug you're seeing is most likely an issue with streambaby and your tivo, and not something pyTivoX did -- and there are many more users following that thread).


----------



## Fofer

Hello, new to this thread. Forgive me for not reading every post, I just wanted to share my experience and enthusiasm.

Previously I'd use TiVo Desktop (with the Video tab enabled,) which required me to run VisualHub ahead of time to convert to TiVo-compatible MPEG-2 files. It worked fine but was time consuming, and took up quite a bit of disk space on my Mac. The resulting MPEG-2 files also wouldn't play in QT Player (even though I have Apple's MPEG-2 plug-in.) I'd get a "this is not a movie file" error. They would, however, play in VLC. And the only reason I had to keep them around, really, was for transferring to the TiVo. It was a clunky workflow to say the least.

Well, as a Toast 10 owner, today I just tested sending an .AVI file to the TiVo using Mac2TiVo (so no pre-conversion required) but the resulting video didn't fill my TV's 42" screen. It was in a smaller rectangle, in the center. Sort of a bummer.

I then did the same test with the same file, using PyTiVoX, and it worked fine. Transferred over, no pre-conversion required, and it filled the TV screen. Also seemed to transfer faster, too. Wonderful!

So even though I have Toast 10 installed, I'm going to be using PyTiVoX for all my Mac -> TiVo needs.

Oh, and StreamBaby (beta) streams fine to my Series 3 as well... starts playing quickly, no need to even transfer the file. 


I just wanted to give BIG THANKS to Yoav for sharing his hard work on this. Between this and iTiVo, he's created a fantastic suite of tools for the Mac/TiVo community that work incredibly well. The software better than anything else out there, even stuff pushed out by a big software developer like Roxio. 

I'm really very appreciative. :up:


----------



## Yoav

Fofer said:


> I'm really very appreciative. :up:


You're welcome, but I really can't take the credit. The hard work was done by the pytivo people (armooo and wmcbrine especially) and the streambaby folks (kearygriffin and moyekj). I just put a pretty front-end/installer on it.


----------



## Fofer

Yoav said:


> I just put a pretty front-end/installer on it.


Fair enough, but that's the crucial and critical step. Without that, I doubt I (and many others of us here) be using the underlying tools at all.

Thanks to everyone that made these tools possible.


----------



## jdubs

Thanks for all the help. One more question. When I open pytivox I am not seeing the screen where I can enter directories. i am still able to transfer shows, but i am unable to choose the directories pytivox looks at.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Marconi

Check your MenuBar for a small TiVo icon. Therein resides a menu to show/hide the config window.


----------



## Test

This is a great application, it is one less thing I need to rely on my PC for. Thanks.

Does anyone know a good meta generator for mac?


----------



## Yoav

Test said:


> Does anyone know a good meta generator for mac?


Sadly, no. There used to be a python program that sort-of tried to do metadata generation, but I've had almost no luck with it.

If you're pulling the show off the tivo with iTiVo or kmttg, they can generate the appropriate metadata for you. This is probably your best bet, but only works for new things you're pulling off the tivo.

If you're using mp4 files in streambaby, then MetaX (http://www.kerstetter.net/page53/page54/page54.html ) can somewhat automate the process and insert appropriate metadata tags.

It's my hope that the metaX author will add the ability to write out .txt files for pytivo, but so far he's been disinterested (and since he doesn't make the code available, I can't send him a patch).


----------



## dejardin

Help, please! I've been enjoying the streambaby side of PyTivoX for a while now on my S3, but after initial success with pytivo, I can't access my recordings via the Now Playing List on either my S2 or S3 Tivos. The folder shares are there, and often display the show names inside, but if I select one and start transfer, it just stops on a blank Tivo screen or freezes completely requiring reboot. If I can go back to the folder in NPL, it will usually then say there are no recordings in the shared folder. I've created a brand new PyTivoX folder share (type=video) on the Mac with files, had it show up in NPL, and seen the same behavior. Tivo and Mac reboots and PyTivoX restarts are no help. I've attached the tail end of my pytivo.log for any clues. No luck searching the thread for similar problems. And no, I can't explain why when I first got PyTivoX working, the pytivo side was just fine. Thanks again for your help,

Mike


----------



## Yoav

dejardin said:


> Help, please! I've been enjoying the streambaby side of PyTivoX for a while now on my S3, but after initial success with pytivo, I can't access my recordings via the Now Playing List on either my S2 or S3 Tivos. The folder shares are there, and often display the show names inside, but if I select one and start transfer, it just stops on a blank Tivo screen or freezes completely requiring reboot. If I can go back to the folder in NPL, it will usually then say there are no recordings in the shared folder. I've created a brand new PyTivoX folder share (type=video) on the Mac with files, had it show up in NPL, and seen the same behavior. Tivo and Mac reboots and PyTivoX restarts are no help. I've attached the tail end of my pytivo.log for any clues. No luck searching the thread for similar problems. And no, I can't explain why when I first got PyTivoX working, the pytivo side was just fine. Thanks again for your help,
> 
> Mike


The error in the log (time not being defined) sounds like a very old error that was fixed a while back. Can you make sure you've updated to the latest pyTivoX (or even better, try the beta from the downloads tab)?


----------



## rascal

Hello,

I may not be in the correct forum area. I am not a programmer. I have been having a difficult time transferring files from Tivo Desktop back to Tivo. I've tried downloading several programs, but I don't believe I'm doing it correctly. 

Do you have any idea what the best program is to transfer .tivo files back to Tivo? I am currently using Vista on Windows.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rdian06

rascal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I may not be in the correct forum area. I am not a programmer. I have been having a difficult time transferring files from Tivo Desktop back to Tivo. I've tried downloading several programs, but I don't believe I'm doing it correctly.
> 
> Do you have any idea what the best program is to transfer .tivo files back to Tivo? I am currently using Vista on Windows.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Try posting in a new thread with details about what you have tried already...

This thread is about pyTivoX for the Mac so your questions is VERY off topic.


----------



## airbeat

First of all, thank you for an excellent piece of software, compiling all of the necessary bits and pieces from different sources! I hope you can tell that we all appreciate it very much!

Second, I was driving myself nuts this afternoon trying to get this software working properly on my setup--and was reading through all 20 pages to find someone with my issue, which was that I could get the shares to show up on the Now Playing list only for about 1 minute, but with no content in them, and then they would vanish. The reason? The built in OS X firewall was blocking the connection.

May I suggest something in the software that checks that, or prompts the user to check it, or in the instructions for idiots like myself who couldn't figure it out? 

Again, thanks everyone--if you're having similar issues, CHECK THE FIREWALL!


----------



## dejardin

Yoav said:


> The error in the log (time not being defined) sounds like a very old error that was fixed a while back. Can you make sure you've updated to the latest pyTivoX (or even better, try the beta from the downloads tab)?


I checked for any updates before I posted, so I know I'm on the most recent version (1.2.1), but I'll try the beta and see if it works. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## dejardin

dejardin said:


> I checked for any updates before I posted, so I know I'm on the most recent version (1.2.1), but I'll try the beta and see if it works. Thanks!
> 
> Mike


Looks like the beta is working. Guess I'll have to rethink my irrational fear of beta software. Thanks for the tip.

Mike


----------



## airbeat

Currently using the beta and it's working beautifully! I just did an erase and install on my computer, and wiped out all of my hard work installing the python server, ffmpeg, and all the other tools, and now I find this amazing thing from Yoav. Can't thank you enough! (OK, off to find something productive to do!)


----------



## rrg

If this is covered elsewhere in the thread, I apologize ("Search this Thread" failed to find it):

I have a large collection of captures, some saved as MPG files (program streams) but most of them saved as MPEG-2 transport streams (TS files), both SD and HD.

Pytivo has no problem serving the TS files to TiVo, which is great (TiVo Desktop can't, which has always been a problem). But Streambaby (which I'd much prefer to use in my situation), though it has no problem with the MPG files, doesn't see/can't handle the TS files.

My configuration is unchanged from the default. I'm running 1.3b6, which seems to be the latest.

Is there anything I can do to enable Streambaby to recognize and serve TS files to my Series 3 TiVos?


----------



## airbeat

From what I understand, StreamBaby does not support TS files. If Streambaby is your best solution, you may be looking at lots of video transcoding in order to get your files into a supported filetype.


----------



## Yoav

rrg said:


> If this is covered elsewhere in the thread, I apologize ("Search this Thread" failed to find it):
> 
> I have a large collection of captures, some saved as MPG files (program streams) but most of them saved as MPEG-2 transport streams (TS files), both SD and HD.
> 
> Pytivo has no problem serving the TS files to TiVo, which is great (TiVo Desktop can't, which has always been a problem). But Streambaby (which I'd much prefer to use in my situation), though it has no problem with the MPG files, doesn't see/can't handle the TS files.
> 
> My configuration is unchanged from the default. I'm running 1.3b6, which seems to be the latest.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to enable Streambaby to recognize and serve TS files to my Series 3 TiVos?


I *suspect* streambaby can handle TS files as it's just another container that ffmpeg knows how to read. However, streambaby doesn't know about files with the '.ts' extension.

Try renaming it to a .mpg file first and see if that works. If it does, then you get to decide if:

1) you feel like renaming all your .ts files
2) you feel like making a manual config file change to add .ts as an accepted filename extension
3) you feel like telling keary to just add .ts to the list of filename extension (but make sure it works first please).


----------



## rrg

A quick renaming test confirms your suspicion: StreamBaby is able to see, and stream, a TS file if I simply change the file name extension to MPG.

Renaming TS files to MPG is not an option (far too much work, besides which it would be a lie and would lose information) so I'll opt, for now, to fix my configuration to accept TS files as a valid streaming type. (Where, incidentally, is that configuration file?)

You would agree, I think, that this should just be supported natively by StreamBaby, if ffmpeg has no problem with it (and as long as no re-encoding is involved, just extraction and streaming of the MPEG2 data within the container).

Thanks.


----------



## Yoav

Ok, what you want to do is open up the config file in * <user>/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX/streambaby.ini *

In there, you need to add the line (anywhere in the file) :


Code:


extensions=mp4,mpeg,vob,mpg,mpeg2,mp2,avi,wmv,asf,mkv,tivo,m4v,raw,3gp,mov,flv,ts

 Save the file, quit pyTivoX, and start pyTivoX..... DO NOT HIT APPLY!!!

That should get you where you want to be. After trying out multiple .ts files, if everything is working out smoothly, please tell us and I'll add that extension as a default so everyone will have it working...

Thank you


----------



## rrg

Thanks very much. I've tested a number of MPEG2 TS files and it seems to work just fine.

It takes several seconds before the video starts playing, and when it starts it's a few seconds into the video (my S3 is in "native" mode), but that may be usual with TiVo streaming (is it?).

One other thing I should mention: I have some H.264 HD captures also stored as TS files (same container format), and though StreamBaby streams these to the TiVo, the playback results aren't as good: the video is halting and jerky and usually pauses or freezes after a few seconds.

The PS3 has no problem playing these (when streamed from the same Mac using PS3 Media Server), so it's probably not a question of raw horsepower--at least not on the Mac side--but I'm not sure what the source of that (separate) problem is.


----------



## Yoav

rrg said:


> Thanks very much. I've tested a number of MPEG2 TS files and it seems to work just fine.
> 
> It takes several seconds before the video starts playing, and when it starts it's a few seconds into the video (my S3 is in "native" mode), but that may be usual with TiVo streaming (is it?).
> 
> One other thing I should mention: I have some H.264 HD captures also stored as TS files (same container format), and though StreamBaby streams these to the TiVo, the playback results aren't as good: the video is halting and jerky and usually pauses or freezes after a few seconds.
> 
> The PS3 has no problem playing these (when streamed from the same Mac using PS3 Media Server), so it's probably not a question of raw horsepower--at least not on the Mac side--but I'm not sure what the source of that (separate) problem is.


Ahh, that makes things more complicated . I'm hoping keary reads this and has a proper answer. I'm guessing that h.264/ac-3 in ts container is being passed through without re-encoding, and so you may have an h.264 file that is not compatible with the limitations of the tivo h.264 decoder...

but I'm really guessing here....


----------



## moyekj

Note that anything in a transport stream streambaby is going to transcode to mpeg2 program stream using ffmpeg (no matter what file extension you give it). Even mpeg2 transport stream which could just be re-muxed to mpeg2 program stream without changing audio/video will transcode with streambaby as it is right now. You can see for yourself if you run "top" while streaming the video from streambaby - you should see an active ffmpeg process running.

Most likely the H.264 transport stream stop/start is either because of lack of horsepower for real time transcoding to mpeg2 program stream or there is an issue with ffmpeg producing a proper mpeg2 from that source. When you stream to PS3 it is just accepting/decoding the stream normally without any need for transcoding, so that's not a relevant/fair comparison.

mpeg2 transport stream unfortunately is not a supported container by TiVo (at least not via HME/HMO) so anything in that format that goes to TiVo has to be at minimum converted to mpeg2 program stream or some other TiVo compatible container + video + audio stream.


----------



## rrg

I was told (evidently it was misinformation) that this was not the case, i.e. that the TiVo could now handle native H.264 streams and that transcoding to MPEG2 was no longer necessary. And I thought that streambaby was sending H.264 to the TiVo when the source was H.264.

If that's not true, and if it's transcoding even MPEG2 to MPEG2 (when the source is a transport stream) then this makes the TiVo less attractive for this use case than I thought it was.


----------



## wmcbrine

The TiVo (Series 3/HD only) handles H.264 natively, but only in an MP4 (MOV) container, not in a transport stream. (And then, only via HME streaming, or the "Push" system.) Actually this is the first I've heard of H.264 in a transport stream.

pyTivo (as of the last few months) will just remux MPEG-2 transport streams to program streams, so it doesn't take much CPU, and there's no quality loss. But H.264 in a transport stream would have to be reencoded... in principle, we could just remux it (when doing a Push), but in practice ffmpeg doesn't seem quite up to that job yet.


----------



## moyekj

Read video_compatibility wiki for a summary of compatible formats. Note that Container & video & audio are all important and has to be one of the combinations listed in that table to stream or push natively. As wmcbrine mentioned, H.264 with AC3 or AAC audio is supported natively, but only in a mpeg4 container, not mpeg2 transport stream container as is yours.


----------



## westside_guy

Yoav, I was just trying the latest pyTivoX and noticed that you've got a checkbox for sorting according to filename in the streambaby prefs, but not for pyTivo. Have you considered adding an identical checkbox to the pyTivo prefs? pyTivo does support this option (at least in the wmcbrine fork anyway).


----------



## Yoav

westside_guy said:


> Yoav, I was just trying the latest pyTivoX and noticed that you've got a checkbox for sorting according to filename in the streambaby prefs, but not for pyTivo. Have you considered adding an identical checkbox to the pyTivo prefs? pyTivo does support this option (at least in the wmcbrine fork anyway).


Glad to, but ermm.. what's the actual pytivo.conf option to do that?


----------



## wmcbrine

It's a per-share option, "force_alpha".


----------



## westside_guy

Cool, thanks! It's a very useful option for those of us that mainly use pyTivo/streambaby for accessing our own digital video libraries.

Sorry I left out "force_alpha=true" (thanks William) - guess that is somewhat critical info.


----------



## dig_duggler

Anyone tried it out on snow leopard?


----------



## jannlinder

dig_duggler said:


> Anyone tried it out on snow leopard?


Yup.

Newest beta fixes a SMALL issue where the icon did not show up on titlebar when it was running.

Otherwise -- beautiful!

Can anyone now say "PLEASE help the ffmpeg devs compile it for OpenCL and 64-bit!"??



J


----------



## jannlinder

Yoav said:


> Sadly, no. There used to be a python program that sort-of tried to do metadata generation, but I've had almost no luck with it.


I have a command-line script for perl (currently rewriting in RealBasic to be cross-platform -- and GUI). It works flawlessly for me. If you are interested in being a beta tester, please PM me here.

thx

J


----------



## jannlinder

Does anyone know if we can simply recompile 64-bit ffmpeg and drop it into the pyTivoX package (for Snow Leopard)?


TIA 

J


----------



## Rdian06

Yoav said:


> Sadly, no. There used to be a python program that sort-of tried to do metadata generation, but I've had almost no luck with it.


Yoav, which python program are you talking about? Not gmd's pyTivoMetaThis (latest version is here http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/post6356.html#6356) I hope? I use it all the time and it's nearly flawless. I have to log into thetvdb.com from time to time and fix seriesIds, but otherwise it works.

The enhanced XML parser dependencies on the Mac can be painful to install, but you don't need them unless you're worried about speed and full foreign character support.


----------



## Yoav

jannlinder said:


> Does anyone know if we can simply recompile 64-bit ffmpeg and drop it into the pyTivoX package (for Snow Leopard)?
> 
> TIA
> 
> J


streambaby will not work right if you do that, but the pytivo side *should* (although I can't try it to verify). pytivox *should* be loading up the 32-bit java and running correctly, if it's not, can you tell me what you're seeing?

fwiw, I can build everything to use ppc, i386, and x86_64, but that will make the new distribution 25 megs or so, and I'd rather avoid doing that if I can get away with it..


----------



## Yoav

Rdian06 said:


> Yoav, which python program are you talking about? Not gmd's pyTivoMetaThis (latest version is here http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/post6356.html#6356) I hope? I use it all the time and it's nearly flawless. I have to log into thetvdb.com from time to time and fix seriesIds, but otherwise it works.
> 
> The enhanced XML parser dependencies on the Mac can be painful to install, but you don't need them unless you're worried about speed and full foreign character support.


yes, and I only really tried it for a little bit and decided it was more work than just manually making the metadata (for me). But if it's working well then I apologize for the put-down, and yay glad to know there is something. I see jannlinder also has a perl script that can help...


----------



## jannlinder

Yoav said:


> streambaby will not work right if you do that, but the pytivo side *should* (although I can't try it to verify). pytivox *should* be loading up the 32-bit java and running correctly, if it's not, can you tell me what you're seeing?


It is working so far. I was interested in running my system in pure 64 bit if possible. I know it may seem silly, however, I want to use it to it's fullest. I know Java 64 bit is out for now... There is a 64-bit java that is the hotspot server: 


Code:


Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 14.1-b02-90, mixed mode)

but the client is still 32bit:


Code:


Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_15-b03-219)




Yoav said:


> fwiw, I can build everything to use ppc, i386, and x86_64, but that will make the new distribution 25 megs or so, and I'd rather avoid doing that if I can get away with it..


Well, since it is in the google code repository and would only be downloaded by people who want it, can you do that and post it for those of us who would love that?

TIA

Jann


----------



## jannlinder

Yoav said:


> I see jannlinder also has a perl script that can help...


I also have almost completed my cross-platform GUI that will do the same. Give me a week or so and I will release a beta that will automatically classify all your files. (within parameters of course). The plus of the GUI is that it is cross-platform and I have to get use out of this darn RealBasic Studio license I paid $$$ for.


----------



## Rdian06

Yoav said:


> yes, and I only really tried it for a little bit and decided it was more work than just manually making the metadata (for me). But if it's working well then I apologize for the put-down, and yay glad to know there is something. I see jannlinder also has a perl script that can help...


Do you recall what problems you had with pyTivoMetaThis? It sat unloved for a long time, but got picked back up by a few of us and it's pretty workable right now (if you happen to have your files/movies named with some structure.)


----------



## Yoav

Rdian06 said:


> Do you recall what problems you had with pyTivoMetaThis? It sat unloved for a long time, but got picked back up by a few of us and it's pretty workable right now (if you happen to have your files/movies named with some structure.)


Honestly it was like a year ago, and I barely remember what went wrong. It seemed to scan correctly but then generated metadata files with incorrect info.

It sounds like you guys probably have it working right again .


----------



## Yoav

jannlinder said:


> It is working so far. I was interested in running my system in pure 64 bit if possible. I know it may seem silly, however, I want to use it to it's fullest. I know Java 64 bit is out for now... There is a 64-bit java that is the hotspot server:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 14.1-b02-90, mixed mode)
> 
> but the client is still 32bit:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_15-b03-219)
> 
> Well, since it is in the google code repository and would only be downloaded by people who want it, can you do that and post it for those of us who would love that?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Jann


pyTivoX is a 'universal' program, which means right now every binary has binary code for powerPC and i386 processors. To add x86_64 code to it is certainly doable, but it would be done for all future builds. It's not like I would make a seperate 64-bit build and give that only to people who want it.

To complicate matters, since streambaby (as java bytecode) loads up the shared libs (also would be a 3-processor file) it needs to load up the correct one. So if you run a 64-bit java, it will expect 64-bit shared libs from ffmpeg, and same is true for 32-bit.

I'm not really averse to doing it if there was a demand for it... I'll go build one now and put it up as the beta, see if someone with a 64-bit machine can tell me how well it's working, and see how big the file ends up.

*edit*: Ok it's not that simple. Turns out there are no 64-bit libraries of MacOSX 10.4. Which means in order to support 64-bit I'd have to drop support for OS X 10.4u... I think that's not really a wise choice. I don't *think* I can require 10.5 for one architecture and 10.4 for the rest...


----------



## jannlinder

Yoav said:


> To complicate matters, since streambaby (as java bytecode) loads up the shared libs (also would be a 3-processor file) it needs to load up the correct one. So if you run a 64-bit java, it will expect 64-bit shared libs from ffmpeg, and same is true for 32-bit..


Well, to be frank, since 10.6 does NOT ship with 64-bit Java, there that goes.


----------



## Marconi

I updated my pyTivo to 1.3 today and ever since then any files transferred to TiVo have had today's date instead of the recording's mod date or the metadata date datum. 

I reverted to 1.2 and the dates are proper again when transferring files to TiVo.


----------



## ShoutingMan

Is there any way to have pyTivoX use iTunes playlists?

It seems to only read specific music folders. This means I can only play specific albums or I have to manually export and compile playlists to save outside of iTunes for pyTivoX. I'd love to get back the TivoDesktop feature to play iTunes playlists.


----------



## richsadams

Just here to confirm that pyTiVoX (v1.3) works fine with Apple's latest OS, Mac OS X v10.6. Others (including Shouting Man) are reporting that TiVo Desktop no longer works under 10.6 (at least at this time).


----------



## Yoav

ShoutingMan said:


> Is there any way to have pyTivoX use iTunes playlists?
> 
> It seems to only read specific music folders. This means I can only play specific albums or I have to manually export and compile playlists to save outside of iTunes for pyTivoX. I'd love to get back the TivoDesktop feature to play iTunes playlists.


Sadly for now, no. Someone would need to write a plug-in for pytivo to be able to parse playlists and play them instead of every file... Nobody has yet (you may want to ask again on the pytivo forum, since pytivox is just a mac front-end)


----------



## Marconi

richsadams said:


> Just here to confirm that pyTiVoX (v1.3) works fine with Apple's latest OS, Mac OS X v10.6.


Rich, have you noted the problem I reported with 1.3 -- that recordings transferred to TiVo show the transferred date rather than the recording's modified date?

That 1.3 works with 10.6 I have no doubt. But "fine" is another matter.

Please do try transferring an older recording to TiVo and let me know whether the date is correct (it should show the recording date, not the transferred date).

FWIW, I archive recordings plus the text metadata files off-line (on my Mac) and transfer them back when needed. With 1.2 and earlier, the date that TiVo sees is the recording's modified date on the Mac. With 1.3, it shows the transfer-to-Mac date.


----------



## Yoav

> FWIW, I archive recordings plus the text metadata files off-line (on my Mac) and transfer them back when needed. With 1.2 and earlier, the date that TiVo sees is the recording's modified date on the Mac. With 1.3, it shows the transfer-to-Mac date.


I seriously doubt this is caused by 10.6 vs 10.5

My guess is that some internal behavior with pytivo changed between the two builds (each build I make I pull down the latest pytivo code from wmcbrine's branch).


----------



## richsadams

Marconi said:


> Please do try transferring an older recording to TiVo and let me know whether the date is correct (it should show the recording date, not the transferred date).


I only worked with existing recordings. As soon as I have time I'll give that a try.


----------



## wmcbrine

I'm not sure what Marconi is talking about. The transfer date has always been used, except for .TiVo files, where the recorded date has always been used (since the file overrides what pyTivo specifies).


----------



## Marconi

Yoav said:


> I seriously doubt this is caused by 10.6 vs 10.5


I'm sure it's not since I'm still on 10.5.8.


Yoav said:


> My guess is that some internal behavior with pytivo changed between the two builds (each build I make I pull down the latest pytivo code from wmcbrine's branch).


AH! I hadn't realize that pyTivo was someone else's. So, just the GUI interface for OS X is your handiwork? I guess I should be barking up Mr. McBine's tree.


----------



## Marconi

wmcbrine said:


> I'm not sure what Marconi is talking about. The transfer date has always been used, except for .TiVo files, where the recorded date has always been used (since the file overrides what pyTivo specifies).


 All of my files are simply 'decrypt' so they must qualify as 'TiVo' files. In any case, the recordings of various series are in my archives with the recordings having the episodes' original air dates as the files' modification dates. Thus, when I transfer them back to a TiVo to watch, they appear in the correct episodic order. That's the way it was with 1.2.

With 1.3, the episodes have the transferred date instead of the file's mod date as it is on the archive drive. All of my work, changing the recordings' mod dates to match the original air date are thus wasted.

I reverted to 1.2 to get the old behavior back.


----------



## wmcbrine

Marconi said:


> All of my files are simply 'decrypt' so they must qualify as 'TiVo' files.


Uh, no, actually. "Decrypt" turns them from .TiVo files (note the dot -- these files literally have ".TiVo" as the extension) to plain MPEG program streams, stripping the attached metadata. Only a transfer with no decryption would be a .TiVo file.

I don't believe there has been any change in this behavior in pyTivo. I think it's more likely that you're mixing .TiVo and .mpg files, without noticing.


----------



## Marconi

wmcbrine said:


> Uh, no, actually. "Decrypt" turns them from .TiVo files (note the dot -- these files literally have ".TiVo" as the extension) to plain MPEG program streams, stripping the attached metadata. Only a transfer with no decryption would be a .TiVo file.


OK then, your description of the behavior belonging only to .tivo files is then incorrect as I've been getting this behavior with decrypted files all along. I've built an entire workflow around it.


wmcbrine said:


> I don't believe there has been any change in this behavior in pyTivo.


There has been. I tried it again. Ran 1.3 and got the transferred date. Ran 1.2 and got the file's mod date. Did this with two recordings and on a second Mac just to be sure the problem wasn't confined to my normal workstation. Trust me, this behavior has changed between pyTiVoX 1.2 and 1.3. I have no idea whether it was something in your code or Goav's, but the behavior is different.


wmcbrine said:


> I think it's more likely that you're mixing .TiVo and .mpg files, without noticing.


I don't use .tivo files at all. I use only decrypt via iTiVo.

It's easy enough to see; just try it yourself. Run 1.2 and transfer an older decrypt file, then do the same file with 1.3.

I'd be happy to provide an older decrypted file for you. Alternately, you can decrypt one yourself and set its create/mod dates to whatever you like via this droplet script:


Code:


on open dropped_items
	set newdate to "199001051200"
	repeat with file_ in dropped_items
		set file_ to POSIX path of file_
		do shell script "touch -t " & newdate & " " & quoted form of file_
	end repeat
end open

The above sets the mod date to Jan 5, 1990. Just save it as a script using Apple's script editor. When you have a decrypt recording, just drag-and-drop it onto the saved script to give it an old modification date.

The behavior has changed. Really. Just try it.


----------



## wmcbrine

I don't use pyTivoX. As I understand it, it only runs on OS X 10.5+. Someone else will have to confirm what you're seeing.


----------



## ShoutingMan

wmcbrine said:


> I don't use pyTivoX. As I understand it, it only runs on OS X 10.5+. Someone else will have to confirm what you're seeing.


I'm running it on 10.6 for music playback. (Looking for replacement solution for Tivo Desktop, as it doesn't work in 10.6. And I assume it will never work since it was never updated for the Intel transition and must be 3 years out of date now.)


----------



## Marconi

wmcbrine said:


> I don't use pyTivoX. As I understand it, it only runs on OS X 10.5+. Someone else will have to confirm what you're seeing.


Ummm, might you be able to compare the current pyTiVo with the previous? Is there a way to tell which code pyTiVoX 1.2 and 1.3 incorporate and compare the behavior of those two?

Related question: Is there anything Yoav could have done to change this? After all, it's just a GUI, yes?

Maybe I need to install the non-GUI version of the current pyTiVo and test that... I've got some research to do.


----------



## bedelman

ShoutingMan said:


> ...since it was never updated for the Intel transition and must be 3 years out of date now.)


That's not what I've seen with regard to the "Intel transition". When I've looked in the Activity Monitor screen under Leopard, it doesn't show that it's running as a PowerPC application/process. If I understand what Dennis has written earlier, they're pointing to some Java classes that have been deprecated in Java 6 JVM as he said in a different thread "(the Java/Cocoa bridge classes are gone, since Apple has moved to the Java 6 SE JVM)." and he also wrote "Fortunately, it doesn't look as if they're using those classes for too much, so it shouldn't be too difficult to fix. "

- Bob


----------



## ShoutingMan

bedelman said:


> That's not what I've seen with regard to the "Intel transition". When I've looked in the Activity Monitor screen under Leopard, it doesn't show that it's running as a PowerPC application/process.


As seen from other threads, Tivo Desktop doesn't stream music as is, because it still looks for data in PowerPC format. Someone figured out a hack to make it work. So my experience is that it's never been updated for Intel.


----------



## bedelman

ShoutingMan said:


> As seen from other threads, Tivo Desktop doesn't stream music as is, because it still looks for data in PowerPC format. Someone figured out a hack to make it work. So my experience is that it's never been updated for Intel.


I have no idea how any data could have a preference for either PowerPC or Intel -- unless you're referring to the way that TiVo Desktop for Mac OSX seems to work with LAME to handle AAC format music files (and how LAME had an issue with big versus little endian which is processor related)

TiVo Desktop for Mac OSX by itself only handles MP3 music files -- and I've never had to apply any hack to get it to work with them on Intel versus PowerPC

- Bob


----------



## IanFrost

I am new to pytivox. I installed it over the weekend on an old MacMini that I just upgraded to 10.6.

Everything works great . . . no issues seeing the directories, transfers start O?K, etc. My only issue is the quality of the video when there is a lot of action or movement. When this happens, there is a lot of blurry video.

Is this something to do with the hardware speed? I would be happy to have better quality video and sacrifice the download speed.

I have read this entire thread but my have missed my issue. 

Ian


----------



## ShoutingMan

bedelman said:


> I have no idea how any data could have a preference for either PowerPC or Intel


It's a byte ordering issue on AAC files due to differences between Intel and PowerPC systems.

From what I've seen, Tivo Desktop hasn't been revised since 2006. Assuming that it will never again be revised, I've moved to pyTivoX for music playback. It's not nearly as elegant as Tivo Desktop, but it works under Snow Leopard.


----------



## bedelman

ShoutingMan said:


> It's a byte ordering issue on AAC files due to differences between Intel and PowerPC systems.


Which is something that's not "officially" in the feature set of TiVo Desktop for Mac OSX. The handling of AAC files is in conjunction with using LAME -- which, I believe, is what was having trouble with the big/little endian situation (you referred to this as "byte ordering") and not the TiVo Desktop preference pane itself.



ShoutingMan said:


> From what I've seen, Tivo Desktop hasn't been revised since 2006.


The most recent build I have of TiVo Desktop (1.9.4-055) is dated July 26, 2008 -- that's just a bit over a year old now



ShoutingMan said:


> I've moved to pyTivoX for music playback. It's not nearly as elegant as Tivo Desktop, but it works under Snow Leopard.


Good, I'm glad you've found a solution with which you're satisfied and I, by no means, intend to start a heated argument here. I just wanted to "clear the air" on some of the comments you've made and how they do not, in my opinion, line up with the actual facts with regard to the TiVo Desktop preference pane.

- Bob


----------



## richsadams

IanFrost said:


> My only issue is the quality of the video when there is a lot of action or movement. When this happens, there is a lot of blurry video.
> 
> Is this something to do with the hardware speed? I would be happy to have better quality video and sacrifice the download speed.
> 
> I have read this entire thread but my have missed my issue.
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian. I've seen the same thing on my Mac Mini...not just with TiVo files either. My Mini is almost two-years old and I think it's a matter of its graphics card not being able to keep up, especially with rapid movements in HD content. (IIRC newer models have been improved a great deal.) They play back fine on my iMac and even on my MacBook, so I think it's the nature of the Mini not being able to process the data properly, at least in my case.


----------



## westside_guy

richsadams said:


> Hi Ian. I've seen the same thing on my Mac Mini...not just with TiVo files either. My Mini is almost two-years old and I think it's a matter of its graphics card not being able to keep up, especially with rapid movements in HD content. (IIRC newer models have been improved a great deal.) They play back fine on my iMac and even on my MacBook, so I think it's the nature of the Mini not being able to process the data properly, at least in my case.


In support of your parenthetical comment: You might be pleasantly surprised with the newer Minis that use the Nvidia 9400M chipset - I'm guessing your Mini uses the ATI graphics chips? I don't have a Mini, but I do have a MacBook Air that uses that same (9400M) chipset. When I've played 720p material, it doesn't appear to have any issues (that's totally subjective, I realize).


----------



## richsadams

westside_guy said:


> When I've played 720p material, it doesn't appear to have any issues (that's totally subjective, I realize).


It's not a big issue most of the time, but I have noticed it now and then on the Mini. As mentioned on the MacBook and iMac everything plays back without a hitch. It wouldn't bother most folks, but being a bit retentive, well, you understand I'm sure.

I'm trying to convince my better half to switch to Mac (last X machine in our house ::shudder: . If I can do that she'd "inherit" the current media center Mini and I'd pick up a new one. Wish me luck.


----------



## wmcbrine

IanFrost said:


> Is this something to do with the hardware speed?


Are you talking about the pyTivo side (transfers to the NPL), or the Streambaby side?

pyTivo doesn't attempt to do real-time transfers, so the hardware doesn't matter, except in terms of transfer time. But I guess you could try raising the bitrate if you think the quality is inadequate.

If you were using HME/VLC, it does do real-time transcoding, so the quality can suffer on slower machines. I'm not sure if Streambaby works the same way.


----------



## IanFrost

I'm using pytivox. So, stupid question, how would I increase the bitrate?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Rdian06

IanFrost said:


> I'm using pytivox. So, stupid question, how would I increase the bitrate?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian


pyTivoX integrates pyTivo and Streambaby. They're technically two different video transfer methods, but Yoav wraps them into one easy to install package.

So are you selecting a video and watching it from the Now Playing list after/as it downloads? If so, that is the pyTivo side. If you're talking about the Streambaby option under "Music, Photos, & Showcases" then that is the Streambaby side of pyTivoX.


----------



## IanFrost

Thanks for the clarification.

It is through Now Playing. I start the transfer and can start watching while it transfers. So, I am using pytivo.

So, how can I change the bitrate?

Many thanks.

Ian


----------



## Rdian06

IanFrost said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> It is through Now Playing. I start the transfer and can start watching while it transfers. So, I am using pytivo.
> 
> So, how can I change the bitrate?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Ian


There is a configuration file somewhere in the Preferences directory. Some of the earlier posts in this thread mention it. I don't use pyTivoX so I don't recall the exact location. You'll want to edit the file and add a video_br setting under the Server section, see http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Configure_pyTivo#video_br

However, once you add that setting manually, you won't be able to use the GUI to configure pyTivo or it will overwrite the file.

Also, you might want to grab some HD trailers from Apple and test them out to rule out issues with your source videos.


----------



## ppartekim

IanFrost said:


> I am new to pytivox. I installed it over the weekend on an old MacMini that I just upgraded to 10.6.
> 
> Everything works great . . . no issues seeing the directories, transfers start O?K, etc. My only issue is the quality of the video when there is a lot of action or movement. When this happens, there is a lot of blurry video.
> 
> Is this something to do with the hardware speed? I would be happy to have better quality video and sacrifice the download speed.
> 
> I have read this entire thread but my have missed my issue.
> 
> Ian


I also upgraded to 10.6 over the weekend and today was my first time trying the streaming to my S3 (as I just handbraked the Dirty Harry collection). The first time I tried to stream from my mac mini (which is the early 2009, 2.26GB 4G-Ram), I also had stuttering (barely noticeable, but there).

While I was handbraking another file at the time, I waited until afterwards to 
try it again but still saw the stuttering. On the Tivo, I noticed the quality setting and just assumed the best high bitstream 1664 kb/s. I lowered that to 1260 kb/s and all stuttering went away (smooth as glass) didn't notice any drop in video quality just that the buffer didn't fill as fast as before (which I would expect with a lower speed).

I also notice that if I stopped the video stream to view something else then came back the quality also went back the 1664 (and stuttering also returned), I had to remember to set it back to 1260 and stuttering went away.

Now to figure out how to either get me network faster (currently 100Mb, not sure of the duplex) or get the default quality setting to stay at 1260.


----------



## Yoav

ppartekim said:


> I also upgraded to 10.6 over the weekend and today was my first time trying the streaming to my S3 (as I just handbraked the Dirty Harry collection). The first time I tried to stream from my mac mini (which is the early 2009, 2.26GB 4G-Ram), I also had stuttering (barely noticeable, but there).
> 
> While I was handbraking another file at the time, I waited until afterwards to
> try it again but still saw the stuttering. On the Tivo, I noticed the quality setting and just assumed the best high bitstream 1664 kb/s. I lowered that to 1260 kb/s and all stuttering went away (smooth as glass) didn't notice any drop in video quality just that the buffer didn't fill as fast as before (which I would expect with a lower speed).
> 
> I also notice that if I stopped the video stream to view something else then came back the quality also went back the 1664 (and stuttering also returned), I had to remember to set it back to 1260 and stuttering went away.
> 
> Now to figure out how to either get me network faster (currently 100Mb, not sure of the duplex) or get the default quality setting to stay at 1260.


From the description it sounds like you're using the streambaby side of pyTivoX.

If you select the highest bitrate from the list, for mpeg-2 and mp4 files, no re-encoding is done. So if the mpeg-2 or 4 file isn't 100% compatible with the bitrate requirements of the tivo, you may have issues... As soon as you select a lower bitrate, it re-encodes (which would explain why it's slower to get the data, and may explain why it plays well -- the re-encoding is done in mpeg-2 that is 100% appropriate for the tivo).

(This is all predicated on the assumption that your movie file is an mp4 file... if it's not, then something else is going on).

100Mbps is tons more bandwidth than is needed (and more than the tivo can accept anyways). So if you're wired at 100Mbps, it's definitely not the network speed that's causing this.


----------



## ppartekim

Yoav said:


> From the description it sounds like you're using the streambaby side of pyTivoX.
> 
> If you select the highest bitrate from the list, for mpeg-2 and mp4 files, no re-encoding is done. So if the mpeg-2 or 4 file isn't 100% compatible with the bitrate requirements of the tivo, you may have issues... As soon as you select a lower bitrate, it re-encodes (which would explain why it's slower to get the data, and may explain why it plays well -- the re-encoding is done in mpeg-2 that is 100% appropriate for the tivo).


Correct, I am using the streambaby side of pyTivoX. Thanks for the info. All my files were handbraked using the "normal" MP4 setting (that way I can re-brake to my iPhone later or another setting from it).

I just checked the Handbrake "Normal" setting and the average bitrate is 1500kbps.

Now is there anyway to get Tivo to accept 1500 or will I need to re-encode my files to match the 1664kps Tivo states?

Or is there a way to set the Tivo default to 1260?


----------



## Yoav

ppartekim said:


> Correct, I am using the streambaby side of pyTivoX. Thanks for the info. All my files were handbraked using the "normal" MP4 setting (that way I can re-brake to my iPhone later or another setting from it).
> 
> I just checked the Handbrake "Normal" setting and the average bitrate is 1500kbps.
> 
> Now is there anyway to get Tivo to accept 1500 or will I need to re-encode my files to match the 1664kps Tivo states?
> 
> Or is there a way to set the Tivo default to 1260?


I don't believe it's the 1500 that's causing the problem. I believe the handbrake settings are generating a problematic file (that is, assuming you really do have you tivo on a wired 100Mbps network to your computer). This is why when the file gets re-encoded by ffmpeg (in pytivox) it works cleanly, but if it's streamed wholesale it does not.

Someone wrote up a nice summary of suggested handbrake settings used to make mp4 files that the tivo can handle: http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/video_compatibility . I believe this works for the TivoHD, but the Tivo 3 might have a slightly different requirement since it doesn't use the same decoding hardware. Yes, it's ugly and complicated, and I havent actually tested this..

For what it's worth, I tend to encode my movies to mkv containers instead of mp4 (at about 2.5 mbps) and stream it that way. It does cause a re-encode, but that doesn't really bother me, and things always seem to work... If you select the 'Film' pre-set in handbrake, it will do that for you. Of course to play mkv files you'll need VLC or similar, as quicktime doesn't handle those files.

However, you can try lowering the bitrate on handbrake. It's under the video settings tab, and see if it helps.

There is no such thing as a 'tivo default streaming bandwidth'. If you're asking if there's a way to force streambaby to always stream at a fixed bandwidth, it's doable but silly (the config file is in ~/Library/Application Supprt/pyTivoX/streambaby.ini, and instructions on how you can make changes to that file are in http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/StreamBabyIni -- although I strongly urge against doing this).


----------



## kearygriffin

ppartekim said:


> I also upgraded to 10.6 over the weekend and today was my first time trying the streaming to my S3....


Is this actually a S3 or a TiVoHD? I don't really know the details but it seems the S3 is pickier when streaming videos. (Things that seem fine on the TiVoHD give the S3 some problems).

I currently use Handbrake to do my conversions and typically use a video profile of Basic/Normal and a bitrate of 1500 (although I typically only use a single pass since I am usually a little impatient and am not discerning enough to notice the difference...) I am running on a TiVoHD.


----------



## ppartekim

kearygriffin said:


> Is this actually a S3 or a TiVoHD? I don't really know the details but it seems the S3 is pickier when streaming videos. (Things that seem fine on the TiVoHD give the S3 some problems).
> 
> I currently use Handbrake to do my conversions and typically use a video profile of Basic/Normal and a bitrate of 1500 (although I typically only use a single pass since I am usually a little impatient and am not discerning enough to notice the difference...) I am running on a TiVoHD.


It is an original S3 (I have two). I use the two pass (1st turbo).


----------



## ppartekim

Yoav said:


> I don't believe it's the 1500 that's causing the problem. I believe the handbrake settings are generating a problematic file (that is, assuming you really do have you tivo on a wired 100Mbps network to your computer). This is why when the file gets re-encoded by ffmpeg (in pytivox) it works cleanly, but if it's streamed wholesale it does not.


Ok, I will have to assume (I know bad) it is 100Mbps as all Tivos and Macs, are plugged into unmanaged 100MB switches. Tivo doesn't state what speed the network is (I looked at all the setting I could find).



Yoav said:


> Someone wrote up a nice summary of suggested handbrake settings used to make mp4 files that the tivo can handle: code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/video_compatibility . I believe this works for the TivoHD, but the Tivo 3 might have a slightly different requirement since it doesn't use the same decoding hardware. Yes, it's ugly and complicated, and I havent actually tested this..


Thanks, will check it out.



Yoav said:


> For what it's worth, I tend to encode my movies to mkv containers instead of mp4 (at about 2.5 mbps) and stream it that way. It does cause a re-encode, but that doesn't really bother me, and things always seem to work... If you select the 'Film' pre-set in handbrake, it will do that for you. Of course to play mkv files you'll need VLC or similar, as quicktime doesn't handle those files.


Have you tried the new Quicktime X Player in 10.6? Also, do you still have to change the quality setting or just hit play. Trying to make this as simple as possible and avoid having to remember to lower the setting everytime I start playing a movie.



Yoav said:


> There is no such thing as a 'tivo default streaming bandwidth'. If you're asking if there's a way to force streambaby to always stream at a fixed bandwidth, it's doable but silly (the config file is in ~/Library/Application Supprt/pyTivoX/streambaby.ini, and instructions on how you can make changes to that file are in code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/StreamBabyIni -- although I strongly urge against doing this).


I am kinda getting that idea. I am trying to go through the Streambaby thread and have only made it through page 18 of 51 trying to soak it all up.


----------



## Yoav

> Have you tried the new Quicktime X Player in 10.6? Also, do you still have to change the quality setting or just hit play. Trying to make this as simple as possible and avoid having to remember to lower the setting everytime I start playing a movie.


 I just checked and quicktime X still doesnt support mkv files (I suspect they never will, since mkv is an open and free container format, and apple has already paid a bunch to license and promote mp4).

As for still having to change the quality setting. No. Since tivos can't natively stream mkv files, pyTivoX (in streambaby or pytivo mode) will on-the-fly convert it to an mpeg-2 file when streaming it, at all bitrates. The problem you had was that unless you selected a lower bitrate for your mp4 files, pytivox was streaming the mp4 file as-is, and tivo was unhappy. If you selected a lower bitrate pyTivoX converted it to an mpeg-2 as it streamed it, and things were working.

The alternative is to figure out what mp4 handbrake settings generate a file that a tivo S3 is happy with. I'd start by going with the simplest mp4 encoding, and then adding more and more options .. but this will take a while. If you figure out a good setting, you should tell us and someone will get it added to the streambaby wiki.



> I am kinda getting that idea. I am trying to go through the Streambaby thread and have only made it through page 18 of 51 trying to soak it all up.


Yeah.. a wiki or something would probably help.. but....


----------



## jannlinder

I am curious...

Since "Wake on Demand" on Snow Leopard allows a compatible Airport Base Station (on 7.4.2) to "take over" the IP and bonjour services using http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_Proxy_Service (Sleep Proxy Service), shouldn't pyTivoX and StreamBaby devices (which are still listed on my TivoHD when the iMac is asleep) be woken up by my airport when they are selected on the TiVo?

I know that some protocols are done using TiVo Beacon, but since the Tivos use Bonjour as well, shouldn't it work?

If not, and as this states:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7043376#post7043376

pyTivo is using Beacons, not Bonjour, would it be *that hard* to utilize Bonjour on pyTivo so as to allow our iMac to wake? This is not just a Mac service. Sleep_Proxy_Service can be utilized on any platform, but as there are many many macs out there running pyTiVo and streambaby, even if the official pyTiVo codebase does not support it, then it would not be hard for pyTivoX to advertise on behalf of pyTiVo just to allow the Airport to wake the iMac. This would allow the iMac to wake and then allow pyTiVo to service the request, no?

Thx

Jann


----------



## ppartekim

Yoav said:


> As for still having to change the quality setting. No. Since tivos can't natively stream mkv files, pyTivoX (in streambaby or pytivo mode) will on-the-fly convert it to an mpeg-2 file when streaming it, at all bitrates. The problem you had was that unless you selected a lower bitrate for your mp4 files, pytivox was streaming the mp4 file as-is, and tivo was unhappy. If you selected a lower bitrate pyTivoX converted it to an mpeg-2 as it streamed it, and things were working.
> 
> The alternative is to figure out what mp4 handbrake settings generate a file that a tivo S3 is happy with. I'd start by going with the simplest mp4 encoding, and then adding more and more options .. but this will take a while. If you figure out a good setting, you should tell us and someone will get it added to the streambaby wiki.


So my set will be my mac mini(s) with external RAID (maybe a Drobo), streamed to my two original Tivo Series 3 (not the HD or HD-XL).

After trying out several different dozens settings on a Dr. Horrible featurette (only 7mins and well, who doesn't like Dr. Horrible) all encodings that used a m4v container had stuttered video on Tivo unless I selected a lower bitrate on the Tivo before playing. But every mkv container had smooth video from straight a play (no changes needed on the Tivo). Also, noticed that all mkv containers showed "same" on the Tivo, while all m4v containers showed "same - xxxx kbps" which is clue that unless I lower the bitrate stuttering will occur.

Since I also have a iPhone, I HB'd the mkv file into a m4v version for the iPhone as well as a "normal" m4v file for comparison. The iPhone version looks darn perfect on the iPhone and at actual size on the mac. The "normal" m4v file had its audio track slighty off track (kinda like those really old japanese film).

Now, the mkv file doesn't have a nice QT preview like the m4v files (it display the generic VLC icon); at least it plays without issue within VLC and Plex so no biggie. If I truly need a QT version, I will just watch the iPhone version which I will have anyway for travel.


----------



## cweb

I'm having a brain cramp ... I used to be able to download beta versions of pytivox using the "check for updates" menu option. It no longer seems to check for the betas. I thought there was an option to enable this, however I can't seem to find it,

Was I imagining the option??


----------



## ppartekim

cweb said:


> I'm having a brain cramp ... I used to be able to download beta versions of pytivox using the "check for updates" menu option. It no longer seems to check for the betas. I thought there was an option to enable this, however I can't seem to find it,
> 
> Was I imagining the option??


I just checked and 1.3b6 is the latest on the website and the latest my version claims when I click (Check for Updates).


----------



## GKevinK

Ok, I've read the thread and looked and looked... but can't see HOW I'm supposed to use the push feature. I put my info in the preferences page, everything else seems to be working fine from the 'pull' perspective (working from the TiVo end). FAQ just says to "use 'push'" ... great. how? I figure if I'm to 'push' is has to be from the computer end... but I've wasted enough time trying in vain to discover this feature that was deemed to not need any explanation or documentation.

Sorry... a bit frustrated. pyTivoX is AWESOME... just can't seem to figure out what to do. Is some other program involved? Is some configuration on my system stopping some obvious interface from popping up?


----------



## wmcbrine

Push is accessed from the web interface: http://localhost:9032/


----------



## GKevinK

where 'localhost' is... my computer, or the TiVo? (not resolving directly via the link in your post)

I've tried substituting the IP of both my computer and the TiVo for 'localhost', and get nothing. Whether I use 'localhost' or my iP (which happens to be 10.0.1.105 at the moment... DHCP inside my net) Safari always complains that it "can't connect to the server".


----------



## GKevinK

netstat | grep 9032

also doesn't seem to show anything using port 9032


----------



## westside_guy

GKevinK said:


> where 'localhost' is... my computer, or the TiVo? (not resolving directly via the link in your post)
> 
> I've tried substituting the IP of both my computer and the TiVo for 'localhost', and get nothing. Whether I use 'localhost' or my iP (which happens to be 10.0.1.105 at the moment... DHCP inside my net) Safari always complains that it "can't connect to the server".


"localhost" refers to the machine that's running pyTivo. Be sure you've included the port number (the ":9032" part of the URL).

If your firewall settings allow it, you can even get to it using a web browser on another computer. Of course in that case it's not "localhost", it's the name or IP number of the computer running pyTivo.

Be sure you're running a current version of pyTivo - the web interface hasn't always been in place IIRC (although I know it's been in wmcbrine's fork for quite a while).


----------



## GKevinK

westside_guy said:


> "localhost" refers to the machine that's running pyTivo. Be sure you've included the port number (the ":9032" part of the URL).
> 
> If your firewall settings allow it, you can even get to it using a web browser on another computer. Of course in that case it's not "localhost", it's the name or IP number of the computer running pyTivo.
> 
> Be sure you're running a current version of pyTivo - the web interface hasn't always been in place IIRC (although I know it's been in wmcbrine's fork for quite a while).


I just downloaded and installed pyTivoX today, so what I have is whatever the current default installation provides. I'm on Mac OS X 10.5.8. I'm on the machine now, so there shouldn't be any firewall issues. I did include the port number when I tried using the browser. I also did a port scan and didn't find anything using port 9032. I'm guessing that either the default configuration provided with pyTivoX doesn't start up the server, or something happened to prevent its startup. Going to check logs now...

... nothing of note found in any logs I could locate. Hmmm.


----------



## westside_guy

Hmm... normally I just run pyTivo from the command line - but I just now went and downloaded pyTivoX 1.3 (the "featured download"). Installed it, ran it, and loaded my web browser - no admin interface was available. So I went into the pyTivoX prefs, made sure both pyTivo and streambaby were set to run, set pyTivoX to start at login, and hit the big "Apply" button. Now when I go to localhost:9032, I see the admin interface.

So go into your prefs, be sure pyTivo is checked (so it's running), then hit "Apply" and see what happens. It's possible pyTivo isn't running until you check your prefs and hit "Apply". Or perhaps there's a bug in the default configuration that gets remedied the first time you save your prefs, which would rewrite the config file.


----------



## GKevinK

got it! ... needed to add the 'check' on the pyTivo preference page. netstat shows the server on 9032 now, and the browser loads the page. Thanks!


----------



## jannlinder

bump...

heh



jannlinder said:


> I am curious...
> 
> Since "Wake on Demand" on Snow Leopard allows a compatible Airport Base Station (on 7.4.2) to "take over" the IP and bonjour services using http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_Proxy_Service (Sleep Proxy Service), shouldn't pyTivoX and StreamBaby devices (which are still listed on my TivoHD when the iMac is asleep) be woken up by my airport when they are selected on the TiVo?
> 
> I know that some protocols are done using TiVo Beacon, but since the Tivos use Bonjour as well, shouldn't it work?
> 
> If not, and as this states:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7043376#post7043376
> 
> pyTivo is using Beacons, not Bonjour, would it be *that hard* to utilize Bonjour on pyTivo so as to allow our iMac to wake? This is not just a Mac service. Sleep_Proxy_Service can be utilized on any platform, but as there are many many macs out there running pyTiVo and streambaby, even if the official pyTiVo codebase does not support it, then it would not be hard for pyTivoX to advertise on behalf of pyTiVo just to allow the Airport to wake the iMac. This would allow the iMac to wake and then allow pyTiVo to service the request, no?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Jann


----------



## JoeyJoJo

Need a little help.

I'm on 10.6.1 and PyTivoX was working fine a few days ago. Yesterday I tried to transfer a show over to the Tivo and the folder showed no videos available. As one of my attempts to "fix" things, I tried to remove PyTivoX and reinstall. That only made things worse. Now when I launch the app, it just sits there with the beach ball and I have to force quit.

How can I cleanly remove all of PyTivoX and start over?

Thanks.


----------



## beagledave

JoeyJoJo said:


> Need a little help.
> 
> I'm on 10.6.1 and PyTivoX was working fine a few days ago. Yesterday I tried to transfer a show over to the Tivo and the folder showed no videos available. As one of my attempts to "fix" things, I tried to remove PyTivoX and reinstall. That only made things worse. Now when I launch the app, it just sits there with the beach ball and I have to force quit.
> 
> How can I cleanly remove all of PyTivoX and start over?
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.freemacsoft.net/AppCleaner/


----------



## Yoav

JoeyJoJo said:


> How can I cleanly remove all of PyTivoX and start over?
> 
> Thanks.


To completely remove pyTivoX, you will need to delete the application you installed, and open Terminal.app and run this command:


Code:


  rm -f ~/Library/Application\ Support/pyTivoX/*

(the latter command gets rid of your preferences and shares).


----------



## diamondsw

Mind if I make a couple minor UI suggestions?

The "Exit" button is redundant, given that selecting "Quit" has the same effect and is standard UI. Perhaps a leftover from an earlier version?
An "Apply" button shouldn't be necessary. When a change is made that would need to be applied, just call the code that would "apply" it.
If the add and delete buttons were normal buttons called "Add" and "Delete", you wouldn't need instructions at all in the UI.
I've got more ideas, but I thought I'd start with some small things that would generally make it simpler and easier to use (not that it's hard by a long shot!).

Thanks! Given the hell that tivoserver was with my DirecTivo, using this with my new TivoHD has been a dream come true!


----------



## diamondsw

Once you've set it up how you like, is there any way to run it as a daemon, so there's no Dock or menubar icon? I assume there must be some way, given its heritage.


----------



## clark_kent

I did not read all 25 pages, but I did try a few searches and did not find anything on this issue.

Downloaded 1.3
Installed
Set the Shared Directories to point right place
TiVo NPL shows the Shared folder with all the shows on the Mac
So far so good

I selected a show to be transfered. The transfer completed, but show name is very cryptic, as in: 00000000107d260

How do I correct this?

Thank you.


----------



## Rdian06

clark_kent said:


> I did not read all 25 pages, but I did try a few searches and did not find anything on this issue.
> 
> Downloaded 1.3
> Installed
> Set the Shared Directories to point right place
> TiVo NPL shows the Shared folder with all the shows on the Mac
> So far so good
> 
> I selected a show to be transfered. The transfer completed, but show name is very cryptic, as in: 00000000107d260
> 
> How do I correct this?
> 
> Thank you.


That's very odd. Try rebooting your Tivo and then do another transfer?


----------



## Yoav

diamondsw said:


> Once you've set it up how you like, is there any way to run it as a daemon, so there's no Dock or menubar icon? I assume there must be some way, given its heritage.


Under Prefs, General, choose 'launch at login'.
This will start it up in the future when you log in (for most people that's when their computer starts up), and will get rid of the dock icon and menubar. There will stll be a menulet (which you will need to use to open the control window).


----------



## sxdxoutlaw

I have found PyTivo 1.3 to work well with Snow Leopard...for those interested in updating.


----------



## JohnnyO

Yoav said:


> Under Prefs, General, choose 'launch at login'.
> This will start it up in the future when you log in (for most people that's when their computer starts up), and will get rid of the dock icon and menubar. There will stll be a menulet (which you will need to use to open the control window).


Hmm...

pyTivoX still shows in my dock even if I check Launch at Login.

This is on 10.5.8 with pyTivoX 1.3.


----------



## Yoav

JohnnyO said:


> Hmm...
> 
> pyTivoX still shows in my dock even if I check Launch at Login.
> 
> This is on 10.5.8 with pyTivoX 1.3.


Exit pyTivoX. Is it still on your dock?


----------



## clark_kent

Rdian06 said:


> That's very odd. Try rebooting your Tivo and then do another transfer?


Rebooting didn't resolve the problem, but I do have additional info so I hope someone can figure this out:

When I select the "PC Shared Folder," I get a list of recorded programs with the correct title and date, but each individual single program has a "folder" icon (as if there where multiple programs inside) instead of a single "circle" icon indicating that there is only one program.

Another thing I noticed is that when I select a program (folder) in the PC Shared Folder, I get a "green circle icon" but instead of the program name, this big a$$ number shows up. This number is unique for each of the recorded program, even though at the Share "Folder Level" the correct program names are indicated.

And, if I set "Folder" option OFF, when I select the PC Shared Folder, I get all the programs with a "green circle" icon and each indivdual program has a unique big a$$ number (for the name of the program). All the program names are gone.

Why does the correct program name appear with Folder/ON but disappears when the Folder/OFF is selected?

I'm clicking around as I type this and with "info" button I see that the big a$$ number is actually the sourcefile.mpg

Incase it's helpful, this is the full "info" details:

Title: 00000000107d260
Hosts:TRANSCODE=YES, contaner mpegts not compatible,SOURCE INFO:' vWidth=1920,vHeight=1080,vFps=29.97, vCode=mpeg2video, par2=1.0, par1=1:1, par=None, millisec=1917340, mapVideo=0.0, mapAudio=[('0.1',[0x49](eng)')], kbps=14265, dar1=16:9, container=mpegts, aKbps=384, aFreq=48000, aCodec=ac3, Supported=True, TRANSCODE OPTIONS:, -ar48000, , , -b 13881k, , -f vob -, ab 448k, , -acodec copy, -bufsize 4096k, -vcodec copy, , -maxrate 30000k, SOURCE FILE:, 00000000107d260.mpg


help...
thank you!


----------



## JohnnyO

Yoav said:


> Exit pyTivoX. Is it still on your dock?


Yes, if I quit the application, the application quits and is not on my dock. Relaunching the application puts it back on my dock.

The PyTivoX works fine, and it does start up fine on reboot, its just that it does occupy dock space. No big deal, but since you expected it to not do that, I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Rdian06

clark_kent said:


> Incase it's helpful, this is the full "info" details:
> 
> Title: 00000000107d260
> Hosts:TRANSCODE=YES, contaner mpegts not compatible,SOURCE INFO:' vWidth=1920,vHeight=1080,vFps=29.97, vCode=mpeg2video, par2=1.0, par1=1:1, par=None, millisec=1917340, mapVideo=0.0, mapAudio=[('0.1',[0x49](eng)')], kbps=14265, dar1=16:9, container=mpegts, aKbps=384, aFreq=48000, aCodec=ac3, Supported=True, TRANSCODE OPTIONS:, -ar48000, , , -b 13881k, , -f vob -, ab 448k, , -acodec copy, -bufsize 4096k, -vcodec copy, , -maxrate 30000k, SOURCE FILE:, 00000000107d260.mpg
> 
> 
> help...
> thank you!


It really thinks that's the name of the file. Weird.

Where on your Mac are you video's stored (what's the actual path name)? Are they on the main drive or an external/secondary?

It's as if pyTivo isn't pulling the list of files correctly when listing the folder. That or you somehow screwed up the templates for a folder or individual program item buried deep inside the app.

Maybe try downloading pyTivoX again and reinstall?


----------



## wmcbrine

clark_kent said:


> When I select the "PC Shared Folder," I get a list of recorded programs with the correct title and date, but each individual single program has a "folder" icon (as if there where multiple programs inside) instead of a single "circle" icon indicating that there is only one program.


It sounds like that's how they're actually stored on disk. The Finder may be obscuring this. Think of app bundles -- they're actually directories. This sounds like a similar thing.

What was the source of these movies?


----------



## generaltso

Hi All. I'm running pyTiVoX 1.3 with OSX 10.6.1. Any time I transfer an MP4 or MKV file to my S3 that's encoded with multichannel AAC audio, the center channel plays through the front left speaker instead of the center speaker. I've read that this is a known bug with ffmpeg, but the only fixes that I've seen are only for Windows. Is there a way to fix this on a Mac?


----------



## fredtwd

Trying to use pyTivoX (Mac OS X 10.6.1) for the first time and all I get is a standard broken image for all the photos. The following message is displayed in the logfile (pytivo.log)



Code:


ERROR:pyTivo:Resize failed on /Users/robert/Documents/Misc/Favs/053.jpg -- The _imaging C module is not installed
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.148 [04/Oct/2009 21:04:25] code 404, message Not Found
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.148 [04/Oct/2009 21:04:25] "GET /Favs/053.jpg?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=40%3A33&Format=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -

I assume this is related to:

http://code.google.com/p/pytivox/issues/detail?id=26#c0
Sep 26, 2009
issue 26 (Broken image icons displayed instead of pics (and no images)...) reported by techworkspro

Any suggestions would be welcome.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Rdian06

fredtwd said:


> Trying to use pyTivoX (Mac OS X 10.6.1) for the first time and all I get is a standard broken image for all the photos. The following message is displayed in the logfile (pytivo.log)
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ERROR:pyTivo:Resize failed on /Users/robert/Documents/Misc/Favs/053.jpg -- The _imaging C module is not installed
> INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.148 [04/Oct/2009 21:04:25] code 404, message Not Found
> INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.148 [04/Oct/2009 21:04:25] "GET /Favs/053.jpg?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=40%3A33&Format=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -


pyTivo uses the Python Imaging Library (a natively compiled addon for Python) to do photo manipulation. pyTivoX is supposed to include the PIL libraries, but they were probably compiled for 10.5. You'll have to wait for Yoav to fix it.


----------



## Rdian06

generaltso said:


> Hi All. I'm running pyTiVoX 1.3 with OSX 10.6.1. Any time I transfer an MP4 or MKV file to my S3 that's encoded with multichannel AAC audio, the center channel plays through the front left speaker instead of the center speaker. I've read that this is a known bug with ffmpeg, but the only fixes that I've seen are only for Windows. Is there a way to fix this on a Mac?


If you are up for compiling your own ffmpeg from source, you can use my source patches for this from here:

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/rdian06-s-ffmpeg-builds-t468-30.html#6913

I never got around to making an Intel build with the patch, but I do have a G5 build with it here:

ffmpeg-SVN-r19249-rdian06-0.98-macosx-g5.zip
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/rdian06-s-ffmpeg-builds-t468.html#3558

Or you could ask Yoav to include the patch in his ffmpeg build.


----------



## generaltso

Rdian06 said:


> If you are up for compiling your own ffmpeg from source, you can use my source patches for this from here:


I'm up for anything, but I've never compiled anything so I'm not sure where to start. I don't suppose it's as simple as dumping the source code into a compiler and calling it a day?

Thanks for your help. It's very much appreciated!


----------



## Rdian06

generaltso said:


> I'm up for anything, but I've never compiled anything so I'm not sure where to start. I don't suppose it's as simple as dumping the source code into a compiler and calling it a day?
> 
> Thanks for your help. It's very much appreciated!


ffmpeg has lots of external libraries that it depends on so it's kinda an involved process to get it all compiled properly unless you use MacPorts.

Start by looking here:
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/OS_X_Install

The directions are old, but they'll get you started. Once you can successfully compile ffmpeg using MacPorts, you can copy and modify the ffmpeg ports file to include my patch.


----------



## generaltso

Rdian06 said:


> Start by looking here:


Thanks, I'll take a look and see what I can figure out. In the meantime, I figured I could just use Parallels with Windows XP and your build of pyTivo to get around the problem. But all the files I move over to the Windows side show up as copy protected when I look at them from the TiVo. These are the same files that transfer fine from the Mac side (except for the audio channel problem). Any idea why that would be? Thanks again.


----------



## Rdian06

generaltso said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look and see what I can figure out. In the meantime, I figured I could just use Parallels with Windows XP and your build of pyTivo to get around the problem. But all the files I move over to the Windows side show up as copy protected when I look at them from the TiVo. These are the same files that transfer fine from the Mac side (except for the audio channel problem). Any idea why that would be? Thanks again.


You're probably having a permissions problem with the files.

If you're running pyTivo as a Windows Service, it runs as the Local System account (unless you supplied credentials at setup time) and can only access files on the local Windows disks. If you tell it to access a network share, it may be able to see the filenames, but not actually read them.

If you're running pyTivo from Console, you need to make sure the files are readable by the account running the Console.

The copyright symbol is displayed whenever pyTivo cannot read the files or has trouble with ffmpeg processing them to find the basic file specs.


----------



## generaltso

Rdian06 said:


> You're probably having a permissions problem with the files.


Well, the copyright symbol is gone today for some reason, so I can select the file to transfer to the TiVo. When I select the file, the TiVo says that it has been added to my To Do list. The blue light on the TiVo comes on immediately, and I can see ffmpeg.exe starts using 100% of the CPU of the VM. But nothing actually shows up in the Now Playing List on the TiVo. After about 10 minutes, ffmpeg crashes. Maybe it doesn't work well in a virtual machine? So close.


----------



## Rdian06

generaltso said:


> Well, the copyright symbol is gone today for some reason, so I can select the file to transfer to the TiVo. When I select the file, the TiVo says that it has been added to my To Do list. The blue light on the TiVo comes on immediately, and I can see ffmpeg.exe starts using 100% of the CPU of the VM. But nothing actually shows up in the Now Playing List on the TiVo. After about 10 minutes, ffmpeg crashes. Maybe it doesn't work well in a virtual machine? So close.


Are we talking crashes with a Windows error dialog crash? Or is there some console message indicating a ffmpeg fatal error related to the media file?


----------



## generaltso

Rdian06 said:


> Are we talking crashes with a Windows error dialog crash? Or is there some console message indicating a ffmpeg fatal error related to the media file?


It's a crash with a Windows dialog. Something along the lines of "ffmpeg.exe referenced memory that could not be read". The only options are cancel and debug. Neither seems to do anything.


----------



## clark_kent

wmcbrine said:


> It sounds like that's how they're actually stored on disk. The Finder may be obscuring this. Think of app bundles -- they're actually directories. This sounds like a similar thing.
> 
> What was the source of these movies?


I'm using Elgato EyeTV to record some programs off cable. I'd like to transfer those programs to the TiVo.

EyeTV puts all the recorded programs into a folder called "EyeTV Archive" and this is the folder that pyTivoX "Shared Directories" is pointing to. If I look at the "EyeTV Archive" folder with Finder, all the recorded programs have the program name with .eyetv file extention. The program name includes the episode title, as an example:

Two and a Half Men - Whipped Unto the Third Generation.eyetv

When I launch pyTivoX, "EyeTVshare" shows up at the bottom of Now Playing List on the TiVo. When I select "EyeTVshare" all the recorded programs are listed with a "Group" icon; each single recording is it's own Group since each program has the program "episode" as part of the program name making each recording unquiet, as an example:

(Group icon) Two and a Half Men - Whi... (1) Mon 9/28 _edit_: this the "Whipped Unto the Third Generation" episode

If I turn Group/OFF on the TiVo, I get no program names, just a list of big numbers.

A program that is scheduled to be recorded by EyeTV is listed in the Finder as:

Two and a Half Men - Mmm, Fish. Yum.eyetvsched

On the TiVo, this scheduled recording is listed as:

(Group icon) Two and a Half Men - M... (0) Mon 10/5

On the TiVo, when I select the Group "Two and a Half Men - Whi... (1) Mon 9/28" the TiVo displays 3 lines:

At the top: "Group (EyeTVshare)"
Below that: "Two and a Half Men - Whipped Unto the Third G..."
3rd line: (Green circle icon) 000000001071d9e0 Mon 9/28

I then select to transfer that program. It all looks OK (but for the name) and TiVo says the program is transferring. I didn't time it, but the transfer completes and the program does play.

I pulled up the pytivo.log and it's got a big _LONG_ list of stuff, not sure what might be useful, this is some of the log (sorry this is so long), hope someone finds something useful:

INFO()pyTivo:192.168.1.101 [05/Oct/2009 15:06:59] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG()pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/mr_me/Documents/EyeTV Archive/Two and a Half Men - Whipped Unto the Third Generation.eyetv/000000001071d9e0.mpg
...
DEBUG()pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, container mpegts not compatible, /Users/mr_me/Documents/EyeTV Archive/Two and a Half Men - Whipped Unto the Third Generation.eyetv/000000001071d9e0.mpg
...
DEBUG()pyTivo.video.transcode()optres: False
DEBUG()pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Users/mr_me/Documents/EyeTV Archive/Two and a Half Men - Whipped Unto the Third Generation.eyetv/000000001071d9e0.mpg vCodec=mpeg2video vWidth=1920 vHeight=1080 vFps=29.97 millisecs=1799520 TIVO_HEIGHT=1080 TIVO_WIDTH=1920
...
INFO()pyTivo:192.168.1.101 [05/Oct/2009 15:06:59] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=EyeTVshare%2FTwo%20and%20a%20Half%20Men%20-%20Whipped%20Unto%20the%20Third%20Generation.eyetv&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO()pyTivo:192.168.1.101 [05/Oct/2009 15:06:59] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
...

INFO()pyTivo:192.168.1.101 [05/Oct/2009 15:07:02] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=EyeTVshare&File=%2FTwo%20and%20a%20Half%20Men%20-%20Whipped%20Unto%20the%20Third%20Generation.eyetv%2F000000001071d9e0.mpg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO()pyTivo:192.168.1.101 [05/Oct/2009 15:07:07] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO()pyTivo:192.168.1.101 [05/Oct/2009 15:07:07] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryItem&Url=http%3A%2F%2Fa%2Fb%3FContainer%3D%2FNowPlaying%26id%3D%2FEyeTVshare%2FTwo%2520and%2520a%2520Half%2520Men%2520-%2520Whipped%2520Unto%2520the%2520Third%2520Generation.eyetv%2F000000001071d9e0.mpg HTTP/1.1" 404 -
DEBUG()pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/mr_me/Documents/EyeTV Archive/Two and a Half Men - Whipped Unto the Third Generation.eyetv/000000001071d9e0.mpg
DEBUG()pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, container mpegts not compatible, /Users/mr_me/Documents/EyeTV Archive/Two and a Half Men - Whipped Unto the Third Generation.eyetv/000000001071d9e0.mpg
INFO()pyTivo:192.168.1.101 [05/Oct/2009 15:07:13] "GET /EyeTVshare/Two%20and%20a%20Half%20Men%20-%20Whipped%20Unto%20the%20Third%20Generation.eyetv/000000001071d9e0.mpg HTTP/1.1" 206 -
DEBUG()pyTivo.video.video:/Users/mr_me/Documents/EyeTV Archive/Two and a Half Men - Whipped Unto the Third Generation.eyetv/000000001071d9e0.mpg is not tivo compatible
...
DEBUG()pyTivo.video.transcode:transcoding to tivo model 652 using ffmpeg command:
DEBUG()pyTivo.video.transcode:/Users/mr_me/Documents/TiVo/pyTiVoX/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin -i /Users/mr_me/Documents/EyeTV Archive/Two and a Half Men - Whipped Unto the Third Generation.eyetv/000000001071d9e0.mpg -vcodec copy -b 13862k -maxrate 30000k -bufsize 4096k -ab 448k -ar 48000 -acodec copy -f vob -
FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
libavutil 50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
libavcodec 52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
libavformat 52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
libavdevice 52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
libswscale 0. 7. 1 / 0. 7. 1
built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
Input #0, mpegts, from '/Users/mr_me/Documents/EyeTV Archive/Two and a Half Men - Whipped Unto the Third Generation.eyetv/000000001071d9e0.mpg':
Duration: 00:29:59.52, start: 12089.652922, bitrate: 14246 kb/s
Program 4 
Program 7 
Program 5 
Program 1 
Stream #0.0[0x48]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1920x1080 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 65000 kb/s, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
Stream #0.1[0x49](eng): Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 384 kb/s
Stream #0.2[0x4a]: Data: 0x0006
Stream #0.3[0x4b]: Data: TVG1 / 0x31475654
Stream #0.4[0x4c]: Data: TVG2 / 0x32475654
Output #0, vob, to 'pipe:':
Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1920x1080 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], q=2-31, 65000 kb/s, 90k tbn, 29.97 tbc
Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 384 kb/s
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
Press [q] to stop encoding
[vob @ 0x1809a00]buffer underflow i=0 bufi=234735 size=250396
[vob @ 0x1809a00]packet too large, ignoring buffer limits to mux it
[vob @ 0x1809a00]buffer underflow i=0 bufi=234735 size=250396
Last message repeated 1 times
[vob @ 0x1809a00]packet too large, ignoring buffer limits to mux it
[vob @ 0x1809a00]buffer underflow i=0 bufi=234735 size=250396
[vob @ 0x1809a00]buffer underflow i=0 bufi=236759 size=250396

...

DEBUG()pyTivo.video.transcode:transcoding to tivo model 652 using ffmpeg command:
DEBUG()pyTivo.video.transcode:/Users/mr_me/Documents/TiVo/pyTiVoX/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin -i /Users/mr_me/Documents/EyeTV Archive/Two and a Half Men - Whipped Unto the Third Generation.eyetv/000000001071d9e0.mpg -vcodec copy -b 13862k -maxrate 30000k -bufsize 4096k -ab 448k -ar 48000 -acodec copy -f vob -
FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
libavutil 50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
libavcodec 52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
libavformat 52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
libavdevice 52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
libswscale 0. 7. 1 / 0. 7. 1
built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
Input #0, mpegts, from '/Users/mr_me/Documents/EyeTV Archive/Two and a Half Men - Whipped Unto the Third Generation.eyetv/000000001071d9e0.mpg':
Duration: 00:29:59.52, start: 12089.652922, bitrate: 14246 kb/s
Program 4 
Program 7 
Program 5 
Program 1 
Stream #0.0[0x48]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1920x1080 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 65000 kb/s, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
Stream #0.1[0x49](eng): Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 384 kb/s
Stream #0.2[0x4a]: Data: 0x0006
Stream #0.3[0x4b]: Data: TVG1 / 0x31475654
Stream #0.4[0x4c]: Data: TVG2 / 0x32475654
Output #0, vob, to 'pipe:':
Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1920x1080 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], q=2-31, 65000 kb/s, 90k tbn, 29.97 tbc
Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 384 kb/s
Stream mapping:
Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
Press [q] to stop encoding
[vob @ 0x1809a00]buffer underflow i=0 bufi=234735 size=250396
[vob @ 0x1809a00]packet too large, ignoring buffer limits to mux it
[vob @ 0x1809a00]buffer underflow i=0 bufi=234735 size=250396
Last message repeated 1 times
[vob @ 0x1809a00]packet too large, ignoring buffer limits to mux it
[vob @ 0x1809a00]buffer underflow i=0 bufi=234735 size=250396
[vob @ 0x1809a00]buffer underflow i=0 bufi=236759 size=250396


----------



## Rdian06

clark_kent said:


> /Users/mr_me/Documents/EyeTV Archive/Two and a Half Men - Whipped Unto the Third Generation.eyetv/000000001071d9e0.mpg


wmcbrine was right. Your eyetv files are actually bundles which the Mac Finder is showing as a single file, but on disk they are represented as folders with an mpg file inside.

If you right click on an eyetv "file" in Finder, you should get a choice to "Show package contents" which will display the contents of the bundle including the mpg file will the long name.


----------



## clark_kent

Rdian06 said:


> wmcbrine was right. Your eyetv files are actually bundles which the Mac Finder is showing as a single file, but on disk they are represented as folders with an mpg file inside.
> 
> If you right click on an eyetv "file" in Finder, you should get a choice to "Show package contents" which will display the contents of the bundle including the mpg file will the long name.


Thanks, I forgot to look using the "Show package content."

But, I still don't understand why TiVo lists all the program titles correct as long as the TiVo "list by Group" option is ON.


----------



## Rdian06

clark_kent said:


> Thanks, I forgot to look using the "Show package content."
> 
> But, I still don't understand why TiVo lists all the program titles correct as long as the TiVo "list by Group" option is ON.


So each eyetv "file" is really a folder. The folder has the name of the "file" so those have the names you expect. When you go into the folder, it lists the individual mpg file by the number name because pyTivo supports looking inside subfolders. When you turn grouping off, the whole hierarchy is displayed as a flat list and since each mpg is really named by number in the subfolders, that's what you see in the flat list.


----------



## clark_kent

Rdian06 said:


> So each eyetv "file" is really a folder. The folder has the name of the "file" so those have the names you expect. When you go into the folder, it lists the individual mpg file by the number name because pyTivo supports looking inside subfolders. When you turn grouping off, the whole hierarchy is displayed as a flat list and since each mpg is really named by number in the subfolders, that's what you see in the flat list.


That's not quite correct:

The TiVo Folder has the correct, expected name. Selecting that Folder displays that program name as "big number."

The "show package" in the Finder indicated the file name as big_number.mpg and the actual "expected name" of the program is one level up. So:

1. Why is TiVo displaying each single program as a "Folder?"
2. With TiVo Folder/ON, why is TiVo displaying "the name" that is one level up from the actual .mpg file?

Is this a bug in pyTivoX? How would I report a potential bug?

I did make progress on a workaround:

I renamed the "big_number.mpg" to "expected_name.mpg" and low and behold, the program transferred with the (correct) expected name. Unfortunately, the program actual recording date is not correct and the program caption is missing.


----------



## Rdian06

clark_kent said:


> That's not quite correct:
> 
> The TiVo Folder has the correct, expected name. Selecting that Folder displays that program name as "big number."
> 
> The "show package" in the Finder indicated the file name as big_number.mpg and the actual "expected name" of the program is one level up. So:
> 
> 1. Why is TiVo displaying each single program as a "Folder?"
> 2. With TiVo Folder/ON, why is TiVo displaying "the name" that is one level up from the actual .mpg file?
> 
> Is this a bug in pyTivoX? How would I report a potential bug?
> 
> I did make progress on a workaround:
> 
> I renamed the "big_number.mpg" to "expected_name.mpg" and low and behold, the program transferred with the (correct) expected name. Unfortunately, the program actual recording date is not correct and the program caption is missing.


I'm trying to digest this but I'm getting a little confused. Could you take a couple screenshots and post them or PM them to me?

I think the point is that "bundles" are an illusion that the Mac Finder maintains. The actual way the OS stores the files on disk is that each bundle is a folder. pyTivo lists files and folders using the more basic Unix methods so it sees the raw folders and files, not the "bundle" abstraction.

If it is a bug in pyTivo (the core running inside pyTivoX), then reporting it here is fine because wmcbrine reads this thread.


----------



## wmcbrine

There is no bug, AFAICT, and I don't know why clark_kent says "that's not quite correct", but then goes on to describe the exact same thing you did.

I guess we could consider adding special support for EyeTV bundles. Of course that would be easier if I had EyeTV...


----------



## clark_kent

Rdian06 said:


> I'm trying to digest this but I'm getting a little confused. Could you take a couple screenshots and post them or PM them to me?


I've seen post's with photos, but I don't know how to embed photo's into a post...


----------



## Rdian06

clark_kent said:


> I've seen post's with photos, but I don't know how to embed photo's into a post...


Ok, your photos show EXACTLY what I described and as wmcbrine said, it's NOT a bug. Let me try to explain this again.

The Now Playing list supports grouping based on seriesID. When grouping is on, shows from the same series with proper metadata will show up in folders with the series name as the name of the folder. When you navigate into those folders, you get individual episode names on each recording with the green circle. If you turn grouping off for the Now Playing list, then all the recordings show in a flat list (i.e. no folder hierarchies) with their individual episode names.

Now when you navigate a Tivo share provided by a computer, similar grouping applies but the grouping is based on the folder structure on your computer. You can actually have multiple levels of subfolders and they will show up as folders inside folders inside folders when navigated from the Tivo.

Your EyeTV recordings are created by the EyeTV software as Mac "bundles". These "bundles" are an illusion that the Mac Finder presents to you for convenience. If they were real individual files, then when you right click on them there would be no "Show Package Contents" option. They are really stored as a folder having the recording name as the folder name and with the real MPG file inside the folder having some unique number as the file name.

So when you navigate to a pyTivo provided share on your Tivo, each EyeTV recording will be treated as a sub-folder of the share (with the name of the EyeTV bundle as the name of the sub-folder) and inside each subfolder will be the real mpg file with the number name.

If you want pyTivo to special case your EyeTV bundles, then you'll have to convince one of the developers to code it into pyTivo. Translation - donate an EyeTV to wmcbrine or figure out how to write Python code and do it yourself


----------



## wmcbrine

I might even be able to do something if I just had some .eyetv bundles to look at...


----------



## clark_kent

Rdian06 said:


> Ok, your photos show EXACTLY what I described and as wmcbrine said, it's NOT a bug. Let me try to explain this again.


Thanks for the explanation. Sometimes it's hard to visualize a description. I guess that's why a picture is worth 1,000 words.


----------



## clark_kent

wmcbrine said:


> I might even be able to do something if I just had some .eyetv bundles to look at...


Well, I don't have a spare EyeTV to send, but I'm up for (trying to) send you the .eyetv bundle. "Show Package Contents" has 5 files:

00000000107a758f.eyetvp (about 4kb)
00000000107b0ce0.eyetvi (about 56kb)
00000000107b0ce0.eyetvr (about 148kb)
00000000107b0ce0.mpg (about 3.17gb)
00000000107b0ce0.tiff (about 1.3mb)

I'm not a Mac expert and I don't know how to send you something, but if you explain the process, I'll try. I could record something (SD) for 2-3 minutes or so to keep the .mpg file size small.


----------



## wmcbrine

Strip out the .mpg, and the .tiff, zip it up, and it should be small enough to email me as an attachment (at gmail.com).


----------



## wmcbrine

I have tentative support for EyeTV bundle metadata in my repo now. Needs more testing, and I'm only using the title, episode title and description so far.


----------



## dupreeblue

First off, thanks to the creators of pytivo & pytivox for doing such a great job & providing us with these programs. 

Secondly, I'm having a problem&#8212;somewhere. (I'm using pytivox, but really only the pytivo part). My shared folder keeps disappearing from the Now Playing menu on my tivo. My mac (where the share folder is located) has not been turned off or gone to sleep. It also hasn't lost a network connection. But the share just randomly disappears. It'll be there for days on end without issue & then just go away. I can restart the tivo & it'll show back up, but it'll disappear again mid-transfer after that. Restarting my airport or computer sometimes solves the issue, but not always. I can't figure out what is causing it to disappear. Are there logs or something somewhere that I can post that would help anyone to see my problem? Is this a common problem?

Also, sometimes when the folder does show up, when I open it I'll get a message saying there are no recordings in the folder. Which isn't the case. They're all there.

I've skimmed through all 26 pages of this thread & haven't seen a similar issue. If I missed it my apologies. But I'd appreciate any and all help that someone could give me. Thanks!


----------



## wmcbrine

It is fairly common, I'm sorry to say. I don't think there's anything we can do about it. If any of your connections are WiFi (computer to router or router to TiVo), try replacing them with wired Ethernet. That's my only advice.


----------



## dupreeblue

But what's causing it? Just the fact that the tivo is wireless on the network? It's bizarre; it'll be perfect for a week, then spotty for 4 days in a row. Thanks.


----------



## wmcbrine

Nothing strange about it -- WiFi sucks. I mean, yes, it's convenient, but it's intermittent by nature. That means dropped packets. And since both beacon systems are broadcast UDP-based, pyTivo doesn't even know when the beacons aren't being received, so it doesn't know to resend them.


----------



## richsadams

wmcbrine said:


> Nothing strange about it -- WiFi sucks. I mean, yes, it's convenient, but it's intermittent by nature. That means dropped packets. And since both beacon systems are broadcast UDP-based, pyTivo doesn't even know when the beacons aren't being received, so it doesn't know to resend them.


Or for crying out loud...for as much as we've paid for this program you'd think someone could get it to work perfectly _every time_!  I'm thinking class action lawsuit here! Anyone want to join me?


----------



## dupreeblue

Thanks wmcbrine. I can't wire in the tivo b/c it's in a different room than the router & modem. I guess I'll just keep doing restarts & hope that stupid Comcast can be more reliable. (You know, the thing I pay way too much money for that's totally unreliable & crappy?)  

LOL richsadams.


----------



## wmcbrine

I have wired Ethernet covering three floors, so... I also have a wireless netbook that I'm typing on right now, which spends most of its time about six feet away from the WAP -- and it still loses connectivity at least once a day.

In truth, although it's a good guess that dropped packets are resulting in disappearing shares (since others have reported this), I don't really know why that happens. And even when they disappear, the shares _should_ reappear later, once the connection is back. But I'd have to see the TiVo-side code to really know how it's handling the beacons.


----------



## westside_guy

Wow, I must just live right or something, since my wireless network has been pretty darn reliable for me over the past several years. The one period I had sporadic trouble it was specific to a Series 2 Tivo "forgetting" about its Tivo wireless adapter - I'd have to pull the USB connector out and then reinsert it (or restart the Tivo). But the network was still fine in those cases, just the Tivo's connection to it was wonky.

Oh, I guess I'm forgetting to mention the Averatec laptop my wife had that frequently had to have its network connection "repaired" (in XP parlance); but again, the network itself was fine, since none of the Macs had problems.


----------



## richsadams

westside_guy said:


> ... but again, the network itself was fine, since none of the Macs had problems.


I think that has something to do with it. I can wander all over our house, upstairs, downstairs, even the backyard and my MacBook never looses a connection with our wireless router (D-Link DIR-655) but the semi-retired HP laptop (good for VideoReDo and a couple of other programs until Mac versions are available) has trouble on a regular basis, even when it's in the same room as the router.


----------



## Marconi

wmcbrine said:


> Nothing strange about it -- WiFi sucks.


Concur. One thing that people forget about 802.11b/g is that it can have a great signal right up until someone uses it to actually transmit something. Devices can interfere with one another and, given the unlicensed nature of 'Wi-Fi,' it could be pretty much anything knocking out your connection. Lots of devices use 2.4 GHz.

Cordless phones (2.4 GHz) can be very frustrating because they're on the air for a while, just long enough to screw things up, then the user hangs up and things look great again. A device nearer the access point can 'hog' it due to its stronger signal. It's the nature of the protocol to be erratic at times.

If you regularly have this problem try switching to another channel. Use a sniffer program to find the (non-hidden) signals in your area and try a channel far from the strongest signal detected.

FWIW, I take the time to carefully aim my wireless adapters at my AirPort Base Station to get maximum signal. Six DVRs, all wireless, very few network-related problems. But I'm not an apartment dweller surrounded by lots of nearby networks and I've ensured that my own network is on a different channel from my neighbor's (unsecured) linksys router.


----------



## dupreeblue

wmcbrine said:


> And even when they disappear, the shares _should_ reappear later, once the connection is back. But I'd have to see the TiVo-side code to really know how it's handling the beacons.


They don't re-appear. It's usually a combination of restarting pytivox on my computer, resetting the tivo from the settings menu, or unplugging my Airport & modem for a few minutes to cycle that get it to work again. Is there TiVo code somewhere I could send you to peruse in your leisure? To help you in future or something?

But, I fully know wifi sucks, & I've done everything I can to make it better. We've got a closed network on an odd channel with a small range & no cordless phones/microwaves/etc. in the area that all the tech is set up, but still... I live in an apt. building in the middle of Chicago; if I look at the Airport dropdown on my mac I see 17 networks. And those are only the ones broadcasting their names. That and my airport is old & drops the network could absolutely contribute. BUT: The network disappearing due to old Airport has never happened at the same time as the pytivox share disappearing from the tivo.


----------



## wmcbrine

dupreeblue said:


> They don't re-appear.


How long do you give it?



> _Is there TiVo code somewhere I could send you to peruse in your leisure?_


Unless you work for TiVo, you don't have it.


----------



## Rdian06

dupreeblue said:


> But, I fully know wifi sucks, & I've done everything I can to make it better. We've got a closed network on an odd channel with a small range & no cordless phones/microwaves/etc. in the area that all the tech is set up, but still...


An odd channel for 802.11g/b is bad. Only 1, 6, and 11 are non-overlapping frequencies. You should try for the one that has the least contention among higher power signals.

I've found that configuring a closed network sometimes tickles driver bugs in the clients. I'd make sure you're using the highest encryption type the hardware is capable of, but leave your SSID broadcast turned on.

And are you using an official Tivo wireless adapter?


----------



## nashmarkt

Hi
I have 2 issues that I need help with. 
Issue #1: 
I have the issue of broken image icon when I view photos. I tried the Beta version and the release version but still no go. 
Music and Video work fine. I have 2 macs one works and one does not. 

Problem number 2:
I used Handbrake to put my DVDs on iMac for streaming. I use different setting but recently mostly Quicktime preset in handbrake. I do run into sometime streaming not working for some of my movies. It seems it might have to do with certain files or file size. Is there a certain setting in handbrake that would work better for streaming from my Mac to TiVo? I know I am not describing the isssue well but it is not easy to figure out. 
My setup: iMac-Snow Leopard
TiVo HD

THanks


----------



## nashmarkt

CORRECTION:
None of my Macs show the photos anymore. The one that used to work is not working any more. Maybe after Snow Leopard update it stopped showing photos but I can not be sure. But it certainly used to work on the first iMac. 
Please help.


----------



## cleverdevil

I'd recommend just getting yourself some ethernet over power adapters. I use these with my TiVo HD's and they work *great*. I get all the benefits of wireless (no wires to run), and all the benefits of wired (reliable and speedy).

You can find them on eBay for pretty cheap if you look carefully.


----------



## richsadams

cleverdevil said:


> I'd recommend just getting yourself some ethernet over power adapters. I use these with my TiVo HD's and they work *great*. I get all the benefits of wireless (no wires to run), and all the benefits of wired (reliable and speedy).
> 
> You can find them on eBay for pretty cheap if you look carefully.


Good call. My brother-in-law has a similar setup and is quite happy with it. :up:


----------



## nashmarkt

Any idea why photos do not show and show a broken image?


----------



## dupreeblue

wmcbrine said:


> How long do you give it?


I experimented this past weekend. It disappeared at about 1pm, I let it go until the next day at about 2pm before I restarted things.



wmcbrine said:


> Unless you work for TiVo, you don't have it.


It was worth a shot.



Rdian06 said:


> An odd channel for 802.11g/b is bad. Only 1, 6, and 11 are non-overlapping frequencies. You should try for the one that has the least contention among higher power signals.
> 
> I've found that configuring a closed network sometimes tickles driver bugs in the clients. I'd make sure you're using the highest encryption type the hardware is capable of, but leave your SSID broadcast turned on.
> 
> And are you using an official Tivo wireless adapter?


Hmm. Our network is on channel 4. I'll change that. How do I know what I should switch it to? I just picked 4 randomly. I'll also turn the SSID broadcast on. Yes, I am using the official Tivo wireless adapter.

Oddly enough, the share folder has been working perfectly for the past 4 days. Although that'll probably jinx it.


----------



## nashmarkt

Hi
I am trying to look at the pytivox.log and I ran the command
tail -20 /tmp/pyTivoX.log
but I get "no such file or directory"
Pytivo is runbning and I am streaming music and movies, so I am wondering where the log could be?

Thanks


----------



## acitrano

Hi everyone,

[Snow Leopard on a Mac Pro; hard-wired ethernet; TIVO HD XL]

I installed the program (the latest version) today and it ran once. Upon installation, it worked fine. I was able to share a couple of folders, browse them just fine on the TiVo, copied a video file, etc.

I then noticed the shared images were "broken" - the TiVo could see the picture share, the names of the files and even knew how many there were. But it would not open nor show any of them. (Just the little broken-image icon)

Then I went back to the Mac Pro to see if I'd done something wrong, and pyTivoX would no longer come up at all. I restarted the computer, etc. but every time I launched pvTivoX it would seem to "start" but did not show on the dock nor the task switcher. I had to kill the process manually each time.

So I deleted the program entirely, and used the instructions earlier in the thread to go to terminal and run the commands to clear out all the preferences. Then I re-installed the program. I was then able to launch it OK and re-share folders.

But now I can no longer access the pyTivoX from the TiVo. I even restarted the TiVo.

[Also - The TiVo must store the list of shared items in a disk cache, because I can still see the old shares from the prior install of pyTivoX even after the TiVo restart (they no longer exist, but they're there in the "Showcases" list.)]

Now, when I click on the MacPro name on the TiVo "Showcases" list, I get this error:

"Cant Run"
An error occurred while running the application. HTTP failure
(Error reading header 0x50006).

And can't access any of the shares.

Ideas welcome - this is a promising product!!


----------



## clacoste

Hello,

I have a second tivo box that I have not got a subscription for. I was wondering if I could still hook it up to the tv and stream through PytivoX from my mac??? Anyone know? It's a series 2 Tivo. 

Thanks


----------



## nashmarkt

Can someone tell me if I am posting in the wrong place here. 
I asked a basic question about how to get the logs. NO response.
I asked a question about Photos not showing and I got no response.
I had searched the forum about both of these questions but I did not find anything. 


Is there maybe a dedicated forum (or a more active forum) for PyTivo(x)?


Regards


----------



## FrodoB

clacoste said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a second tivo box that I have not got a subscription for. I was wondering if I could still hook it up to the tv and stream through PytivoX from my mac??? Anyone know? It's a series 2 Tivo.
> 
> Thanks


You can't, unfortunately. Networking services are only enabled if you have a subscription.


----------



## Marconi

nashmarkt said:


> Any idea why photos do not show and show a broken image?


Show us your conf file. Maybe then we can make a guess.


----------



## nashmarkt

I will find and post the conf file once I get home tonight. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Marconi

nashmarkt said:


> Can someone tell me if I am posting in the wrong place here.
> I asked a basic question about how to get the logs.


I don't know that there IS a log, by default. I have two Macs, one running pyTiVoX 1.2 and another running pytivo (without the GUI) and I can find a log on neither. I don't see a log path as being among the settings but I do see "debug = True" in my settings, which would imply a log somewhere. But I've been unable to find one on either Mac.


----------



## Rdian06

nashmarkt said:


> Can someone tell me if I am posting in the wrong place here.
> I asked a basic question about how to get the logs. NO response.
> I asked a question about Photos not showing and I got no response.
> I had searched the forum about both of these questions but I did not find anything.
> 
> Is there maybe a dedicated forum (or a more active forum) for PyTivo(x)?
> 
> Regards


This thread is probably the best you'll get. Yoav created pyTiVoX and he knows the most about it. I don't run it myself so all I can do is answer questions about the pyTivo core embedded inside it. I know it does log somewhere because others have posted their log info for me to troubleshoot before. Maybe try firing up the Console app or looking in your Library/Application Support folder.

As for the broken Photo images, pyTivo relies on the Python Imaging Library (PIL) to deal with photos. PIL requires native libraries be installed to function correctly. According to the Googlecode page, pyTiVoX is supposed to have PIL native libraries in it, but given the other reports of this problem I think they don't work with Snow Leopard and you'll have to wait for Yoav to fix it.


----------



## nashmarkt

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Marconi

I found my log file at ~/Library/Logs/pyTivoX/pytivo.log

('~' indicates one's home folder.)


----------



## migod

I have a MacMini running Snow Leopard, plus a Series 2 Tivo.

PyTivo X was installed and running happily until I queued up a bunch of downloads from my Mac to the Tivo. I can still see my Mac from the Tivo, and it queues up new transfers, but it's stuck and won't download anything now (previously this worked fine).

In Unix parlance, it as if the printer daemon went down now the print jobs are just queuing up without ever becoming "active".

Any clues about what I can do?

I've already tried:
-- rebooting the tivo
-- rebooting the Mac
-- uninstalling pytivox (including the conf direction in ~/Library/Application Support) and the re-installing it
-- looking at the log files for pytivox and streambaby.

It looks like someone powercycles the tivo at some point recently, and it now has a different IP, cos I set it up to use DHCP. But pytivox can connect and I can browse my mac, so I'm thinking that's just a co-incidence.

One further problem: since I re-installed pytviox, I no longer get the main screen when I run it. It seems to work in that the tivo can see it, but I can't change any of the settings. "About pytviox" and ""check for updates" both seem to work.

Any hints appreciated.

-- Mike


----------



## migod

One further note. I wrote:

>> -- uninstalling pytivox (including the conf direction in ~/Library/Application Support) and the re-installing it

Actually I forgot that something there is broken too. When I tried running pytivox after a wipe of the conf directory, the pytivox log file complained that the conf file was missing and it refused to run. So I restored my old version and it "works" with the problems noted in the previous posting.

-- Mike


----------



## Rdian06

migod said:


> I have a MacMini running Snow Leopard, plus a Series 2 Tivo.
> 
> PyTivo X was installed and running happily until I queued up a bunch of downloads from my Mac to the Tivo. I can still see my Mac from the Tivo, and it queues up new transfers, but it's stuck and won't download anything now (previously this worked fine).
> 
> In Unix parlance, it as if the printer daemon went down now the print jobs are just queuing up without ever becoming "active".
> 
> Any clues about what I can do?
> 
> I've already tried:
> -- rebooting the tivo
> -- rebooting the Mac
> -- uninstalling pytivox (including the conf direction in ~/Library/Application Support) and the re-installing it
> -- looking at the log files for pytivox and streambaby.
> 
> It looks like someone powercycles the tivo at some point recently, and it now has a different IP, cos I set it up to use DHCP. But pytivox can connect and I can browse my mac, so I'm thinking that's just a co-incidence.
> 
> One further problem: since I re-installed pytviox, I no longer get the main screen when I run it. It seems to work in that the tivo can see it, but I can't change any of the settings. "About pytviox" and ""check for updates" both seem to work.
> 
> Any hints appreciated.
> 
> -- Mike


Do you see any transfers queued in your To Do list? There are certain videos that will give ffmpeg problems and will end up stuck in your To Do list because the Tivo will continually retry them.

Take a look at your log file and see if you can spot any transfer errors. Or post the log contents here.


----------



## migod

Yes indeed, they seem to queue up fine, as I mentioned. Here's what happens when I tried to transfer a previous video that I've transfered before.

Sunday, October 25, 2009 8:18:26 PM America/Toronto
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.2.105 [25/Oct/2009 20:18:29] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:starting ffmpeg, will wait 10 seconds for it to complete
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:ffmpeg output=FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
libavutil 50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
libavcodec 52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
libavformat 52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
libavdevice 52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
libswscale 0. 7. 1 / 0. 7. 1
built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 50.00 (50/1) -> 25.00 (25/1)
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from '/Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov':
Duration: 00:29:11.84, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 522 kb/s
Stream #0.0(eng): Video: h264, yuv420p, 480x272 [PAR 136:135 DAR 16:9], 25 tbr, 25 tbn, 50 tbc
Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: aac, 48000 Hz, 2 channels, s16
Metadata
muxer : Lavf52.7.0
muxer-eng : Lavf52.7.0
At least one output file must be specified

DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:failed at aKbps
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:aFreq=48000; vFps=25.00; container=mov; kbps=522; mapAudio=[('0.1', '(eng)')]; vHeight=272; vCodec=h264; Supported=True; aKbps=None; par=None; millisecs=1751840; par2=1.00740740741; par1=136:135; mapVideo=0.0; vWidth=480; dar1=16:9; aCodec=aac
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:tsn: 6490001807B9322
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:aspect169: False
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode: optres: False
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov vCodec=h264 vWidth=480 vHeight=272 vFps=25.00 millisecs=1751840 TIVO_HEIGHT=480 TIVO_WIDTH=544
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:rheight=17 rwidth=30
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:File is within 16:9 list and 16:9 allowed.
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.2.105 [25/Oct/2009 20:18:29] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Minime-Movies&SortOrder=Title&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FMinime-Movies%2FhomeMovie.mov&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:tsn: 6490001807B9322
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:aspect169: False
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode: optres: False
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov vCodec=h264 vWidth=480 vHeight=272 vFps=25.00 millisecs=1751840 TIVO_HEIGHT=480 TIVO_WIDTH=544
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:rheight=17 rwidth=30
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:File is within 16:9 list and 16:9 allowed.
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.2.105 [25/Oct/2009 20:18:29] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=Minime-Movies&File=%2FhomeMovie.mov HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.2.105 [25/Oct/2009 20:18:36] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:tsn: 6490001807B9322
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:aspect169: False
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode: optres: False
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov vCodec=h264 vWidth=480 vHeight=272 vFps=25.00 millisecs=1751840 TIVO_HEIGHT=480 TIVO_WIDTH=544
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:rheight=17 rwidth=30
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:File is within 16:9 list and 16:9 allowed.
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.2.105 [25/Oct/2009 20:18:36] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Minime-Movies&SortOrder=Title&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FMinime-Movies%2FhomeMovie.mov&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:tsn: 6490001807B9322
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:aspect169: False
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode: optres: False
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov vCodec=h264 vWidth=480 vHeight=272 vFps=25.00 millisecs=1751840 TIVO_HEIGHT=480 TIVO_WIDTH=544
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:rheight=17 rwidth=30
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:File is within 16:9 list and 16:9 allowed.
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.2.105 [25/Oct/2009 20:18:36] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=Minime-Movies&File=%2FhomeMovie.mov HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.2.105 [25/Oct/2009 20:18:40] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:tsn: 6490001807B9322
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:aspect169: False
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode: optres: False
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov vCodec=h264 vWidth=480 vHeight=272 vFps=25.00 millisecs=1751840 TIVO_HEIGHT=480 TIVO_WIDTH=544
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:rheight=17 rwidth=30
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:File is within 16:9 list and 16:9 allowed.
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
DEBUG: pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/migod/Movies/homeMovie.mov
INFO: pyTivo:192.168.2.105 [25/Oct/2009 20:18:40] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Minime-Movies&SortOrder=Title&ItemCount=8&AnchorItem=%2FMinime-Movies%2FhomeMovie.mov&AnchorOffset=-7&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -


----------



## Rdian06

migod said:


> Yes indeed, they seem to queue up fine, as I mentioned. Here's what happens when I tried to transfer a previous video that I've transfered before.


Your log indicates the Tivo is not initiating any transfers once you've requested them from the Now Playing list. Try going into your To Do list and clearing all transfers.

Then try just one video and see that you know has transferred before and see what happens.


----------



## migod

I've already tried clearing all of the pending transfers from the tivo side. The video I was trying above had already worked before. Not sure what to try next ...

-- Mike


----------



## migod

Also, any idea how I can get the pytivox main screen to re-appear? 

As I said before, since I re-installed pytviox, I no longer get the main screen when I run it. It seems to work in that the tivo can see it, but I can't change any of the settings. "About pytviox" and ""check for updates" both seem to work.

-- Mike


----------



## pkscout

migod said:


> Also, any idea how I can get the pytivox main screen to re-appear?
> 
> As I said before, since I re-installed pytviox, I no longer get the main screen when I run it. It seems to work in that the tivo can see it, but I can't change any of the settings. "About pytviox" and ""check for updates" both seem to work.


For some reason the pyTivoX window will never force itself to the front. So you should minimize every other window open (including any finder windows). If you still don't see the settings window, try selecting the settings thing in the menu again. It should pop up with no problem.


----------



## migod

pkscout said:


> For some reason the pyTivoX window will never force itself to the front. So you should minimize every other window open (including any finder windows). If you still don't see the settings window, try selecting the settings thing in the menu again. It should pop up with no problem.


I minimized everything else and it just plain wasn't there.

"About pytivox" and "check for updates" work fine from the toolbar menu.

What do you mean by "seletecting the settings thing in the menu". There's no toolbar menu entry for settings.

Confused,

-- Mike


----------



## Ladd Morse

nashmarkt said:


> Any idea why photos do not show and show a broken image?


If anyone know, please tell! I also tried to show photos last night and all I got was the broken icon ...


----------



## migod

OK I think I know what you mean. There's a little menubar icon at the top right that I hadn't noticed before. That does indeed allow me to bring up the main screen for pytvox, so that problem is now solved!

As to my other problem, I managed to fix it by clearing the pending transfers, then rebooting the tivo *while the queue is empty*. The previous time when I rebooted the tivo, I had items in the queue (tho I had emptied it and added things to it before that).

So all is well now. Thanks to everyone for their help.

-- Mike


----------



## fredtwd

RE: Broken Images....

Any idea when Yoav will fix this issue? I see others are starting to post the broken image issue too.

Thanks for all your hard work (esp Yoav ;-)



Rdian06 said:


> pyTivo uses the Python Imaging Library (a natively compiled addon for Python) to do photo manipulation. pyTivoX is supposed to include the PIL libraries, but they were probably compiled for 10.5. You'll have to wait for Yoav to fix it.





fredtwd said:


> Trying to use pyTivoX (Mac OS X 10.6.1) for the first time and all I get is a standard broken image for all the photos. The following message is displayed in the logfile (pytivo.log)
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ERROR:pyTivo:Resize failed on /Users/robert/Documents/Misc/Favs/053.jpg -- The _imaging C module is not installed
> INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.148 [04/Oct/2009 21:04:25] code 404, message Not Found
> INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.148 [04/Oct/2009 21:04:25] "GET /Favs/053.jpg?Width=88&Height=60&PixelShape=40&#37;3A33&Format=image%2Fjpeg HTTP/1.0" 404 -
> 
> I assume this is related to:
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/pytivox/issues/detail?id=26#c0
> Sep 26, 2009
> issue 26 (Broken image icons displayed instead of pics (and no images)...) reported by techworkspro
> 
> Any suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Robert


----------



## Marconi

Is there any conflict with running TiVo Desktop and pyTiVoX on the same Mac?


----------



## sittininlab

First, I love pyTivo, does what Tivo desktop should've done all along.
I'll add my name to the chorus of those who can't get images to show up. I'm also using OSX10.6.1, and pyTivo 1.3.
But, I wouldn't care if it ever gets fixed, because I'm totally digging on the other features of the program.


----------



## pkscout

Marconi said:


> Is there any conflict with running TiVo Desktop and pyTiVoX on the same Mac?


No, but you may end up with duplicate services (i.e. two listings for music and/or photos). I run both, although I use pyTiVo only for video and TiVo Desktop for music and photos, so no duplicate entries.


----------



## designbot

I am constantly having to quit & restart PyTivoX, because my computer only shows up under "Music, Photos, Showcases" right after I start PyTivoX. If the computer goes to sleep, it won't show up again unless I quit & restart the application.

It does generally show up in Now Playing, so this is a streambaby-related issue.

Someone else has posted this bug as Issue 27 here: http://code.google.com/p/pytivox/issues/detail?id=27

Is anybody else having this problem? Is anybody _not_ having this problem?


----------



## bernler

Hey i love the ease of this program, I got it to work for my music but my photos are showing blanks in tivo. The spaceholders are there but the pictures are blank. Suggestions?


----------



## nashmarkt

I bet you are running Snow Leopard. It is an issue with PIL (Python Image Library). From what I have learned from this thread we have to wait for a version of PIL that works on Snow Leopard. Or you can compile it yourself. I have tried and have hit many obstacles.


----------



## nashmarkt

Search this thread for PIL ir image library and you see some entries.


----------



## bernler

thanks


----------



## Ladd Morse

nashmarkt said:


> I bet you are running Snow Leopard.


Nope, still running Leopard. Showing photos worked a couple of months ago, but it doesn't work now.


----------



## nashmarkt

Wow. this is weird. All I know about Leopard is that I was using the Beta build of PyTiVoX on Leopard and Photos worked.


----------



## matelot

I am using PytivoX v1.3. I am having difficulty transferring the same movie if I stopped the transfer mid-stream or my mac is going to sleep during the transfer.
I've attached the log file for you to review. Let me know what you think.

Thanks


----------



## dnorth12

Got PyTiVoX installed and can see the files from the S3 that are on the iMac.
Haven't tried a transfer back yet to the tivo as I am madly going the other direction in prep for a new external drive, replacing a failing one.

The file names I see on the mac in the S3 NPL have underscores as placeholders for word spaces. Is that something you see and do they go away after transfer to the Tivo? I am using Tivo transfer to bring them over to the mac from the tivo, maybe that has something to do with it.

for example: Saving_Private_Ryan_other_info


----------



## Televisionary

I haven't figured out why yet, but just a fair warning: pyTiVoX 1.3 stopped working right after I installed today's Security Update for Leopard. I'm running an Intel Mac mini and Leopard 10.5.8.


----------



## richsadams

I just installed today's Snow Leopard update (10.6.2) and PyTiVoX still appears to be working okay here. Played a couple of songs and transferred a couple of recordings okay.


----------



## dnorth12

Televisionary said:


> I haven't figured out why yet, but just a fair warning: pyTiVoX 1.3 stopped working right after I installed today's Security Update for Leopard. I'm running an Intel Mac mini and Leopard 10.5.8.


Check your firewall setting. It may have been changed due to the update. Although Rich reports no problems, so may not be it. Just guessing here.


----------



## dnorth12

dnorth12 said:


> Got PyTiVoX installed and can see the files from the S3 that are on the iMac.
> Haven't tried a transfer back yet to the tivo as I am madly going the other direction in prep for a new external drive, replacing a failing one.
> 
> The file names I see on the mac in the S3 NPL have underscores as placeholders for word spaces. Is that something you see and do they go away after transfer to the Tivo? I am using Tivo transfer to bring them over to the mac from the tivo, maybe that has something to do with it.
> 
> for example: Saving_Private_Ryan_other_info


I am in the process of transferring back my recordings using PyTiVoX and the placeholder issue is a non issue.

The only thing that I am noticing is that some recordings have lost their channel information. Weird, some have it, some don't. Not that big a deal though.


----------



## j_wiech

Has there been any progress on forcing Pytivox ver. 1.3 to force alpha on the files when I view them on my TiVo HD? I am still running Ver. 1.01 on Leopard as the new version 1.3 does not force them into alphabetical order. This feature is the only thing keeping me from upgrading my mac to snow leopard. I have seen posts about inserting the command "force alpha=true" but I have no idea how to do this and what file to do it to. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## naivemelodyth

Televisionary said:


> I haven't figured out why yet, but just a fair warning: pyTiVoX 1.3 stopped working right after I installed today's Security Update for Leopard. I'm running an Intel Mac mini and Leopard 10.5.8.


pytivox isn't working for me and that happened this morning. It was working beautifully last night, then pop. Firewall is not on. I cannot see my folder under "Now Playing."


----------



## dig_duggler

richsadams said:


> I just installed today's Snow Leopard update (10.6.2) and PyTiVoX still appears to be working okay here. Played a couple of songs and transferred a couple of recordings okay.


I have 10.6.2 and everything (pyTivoX, streambaby) are still a okay....


----------



## CurtisByers

Hey guys. I installed pyTivoX 1.3 on my mac running 10.5.8. I can set up shares and see them on my Tivo HD, but there are never any videos listed in the shares, no matter how many video files I copy into the shared directories. Does anyone know what could be causing this?


----------



## tjoldani

Just thought I would put my name in the "broken images" bucket. I love this program. Any ideas on we would see a new release or beta build?


----------



## wmcbrine

Yoav hasn't posted since October 4th, and hasn't logged in since October 15th.


----------



## ppartekim

Can pytivoX stream videos via links? I tried searching various threads using "link" "alias" and "shortcut" but, did not see this mentioned.

I tried using a link to stream to by Tivo S3 and while the Tivo saw the file and let me select it. The Tivo displayed a black screen for a minute of two and then came back with a error message.

I would like to get this to work, as it would save space in organizing my videos. I could for example have the "Nightmare Before Christmas" available via three different directories (Christmas, Halloween, and Musicals) but only have one real copy of the file. I have several films like this and can't afford the disk space to keep separate copies of the files in different directories.


----------



## Rdian06

ppartekim said:


> Can pytivoX stream videos via links? I tried searching various threads using "link" "alias" and "shortcut" but, did not see this mentioned.
> 
> I tried using a link to stream to by Tivo S3 and while the Tivo saw the file and let me select it. The Tivo displayed a black screen for a minute of two and then came back with a error message.
> 
> I would like to get this to work, as it would save space in organizing my videos. I could for example have the "Nightmare Before Christmas" available via three different directories (Christmas, Halloween, and Musicals) but only have one real copy of the file. I have several films like this and can't afford the disk space to keep separate copies of the files in different directories.


Are you creating the "link" with an Alias in Finder or via the ln Terminal command?

I haven't tried it, but I have a hunch that a a symbolic link created via ln -s from Terminal would likely work.


----------



## Fofer

Also, you can use SymbolicLinker to easily create them.


----------



## ppartekim

Rdian06 said:


> Are you creating the "link" with an Alias in Finder or via the ln Terminal command?
> 
> I haven't tried it, but I have a hunch that a a symbolic link created via ln -s from Terminal would likely work.


That worked like a champ.. I had tried an "make alias" on my first attempt and it failed. After I made the post I hit the terminal and noticed that the alias did indeed look like another file (not a link). I had created a link with "ln -s" and was waiting for the current movie to end before trying it.

Also thanks Fofer, I am downloading SymbolicLinker now to give it a whirl.


----------



## js29tiv

Marconi said:


> All of my files are simply 'decrypt' so they must qualify as 'TiVo' files. In any case, the recordings of various series are in my archives with the recordings having the episodes' original air dates as the files' modification dates. Thus, when I transfer them back to a TiVo to watch, they appear in the correct episodic order. That's the way it was with 1.2.
> 
> With 1.3, the episodes have the transferred date instead of the file's mod date as it is on the archive drive. All of my work, changing the recordings' mod dates to match the original air date are thus wasted.
> 
> I reverted to 1.2 to get the old behavior back.


The question was posed if anyone else was seeing this same issue. I wanted to confirm that I see the exact same difference between pyTivoX 1.2 and 1.3. (FYI, I'm on OS X 10.5.8, and my Tivo is a Series 2.) I also use iTivo to download with decrypt option only (therefore only .mpg + .txt files, so no .TiVo files, although I'd be happy to download .TiVo files if iTivo provided an option for that), then upload using pyTivoX. With pyTivoX 1.2, it works great (the recorded date/time on the Tivo matches the file modification date/time on my Mac - I used Marconi's Droplet!), whereas pyTivoX 1.3 ends up with the recorded date/time on the Tivo being the date/time that I did the upload from my Mac to the Tivo. FYI, I'm only using the pull method (ie. going onto the Tivo and telling it to transfer files from the Mac.)

So clearly something changed - has anyone figured out yet whether it is due to something in pyTivoX or in the underlying pytivo revision (or something else)?

Question for wmcbrine: you mentioned that you thought it was always the transfer date that carries over from the PC/Mac to the Tivo. Yet somehow both Marconi and I see the Mac file modification date carrying over as the "recorded" date on the Tivo (when pyTivoX 1.2 is used). So there must be some way to define the "recorded date/time" on the Tivo for uploaded files to be different than the literal date/time of when I clicked "transfer/pull". In other words, there must be some way to "close the loop" from initial download of a file from the Tivo to re-upload back onto the Tivo to retain the recorded date/time.

So my question is: do you know of a way (in pytivo) to specify a "recorded" date/time for pulled files? Is there a field we can specify in the .txt file, or can you think of why pyTivoX 1.2 seems to result in the Mac-side file modification date to become the recorded date on the Tivo? If not, are there any log files or other things that Marconi or I could provide for the pyTivoX 1.2 and 1.3 cases to try to debug why 1.2 seems to work better for controlling the recorded date/time?


----------



## Rdian06

js29tiv said:


> The question was posed if anyone else was seeing this same issue. I wanted to confirm that I see the exact same difference between pyTivoX 1.2 and 1.3. (FYI, I'm on OS X 10.5.8, and my Tivo is a Series 2.) I also use iTivo to download with decrypt option only (therefore only .mpg + .txt files, so no .TiVo files, although I'd be happy to download .TiVo files if iTivo provided an option for that), then upload using pyTivoX. With pyTivoX 1.2, it works great (the recorded date/time on the Tivo matches the file modification date/time on my Mac - I used Marconi's Droplet!)


For the record, pyTivoX 1.2 wasn't using the file's modification date and time, it was using the time, startTime, and stopTime metadata value that iTivo adds to the metadata files it generates from the .tivo file. Marconi later realized that he was mistaken and modification date and time being sent to the Tivo was something Tivo Desktop did.

pyTivoX 1.3 is based on code that tried to fix some duration calculation problems and accidentally ended up ignoring the time, startTime, and stopTime metadata values.

See http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/post7816.html#7816

wmcbrine later fixed the issue and added some support for using the file modification time using the file keyword in the time metadata value, but pyTivoX hasn't been updated recently enough to have that new code.

See http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/time-in-metadata-t1091.html


----------



## Wil

Looks at this point there are two ways to go, ongoing:

1. Look for ways to overlay more recent versions of pyTivo and Streambaby into an existing installation of the very nice pytivoX (latest/maybe last version) interface.

2. Abandon pytivox and go back to individual installations of current pyTivo and Streambaby.

Opinions?


----------



## Marconi

Rdian06 said:


> pyTivoX 1.3 is based on code that tried to fix some duration calculation problems and accidentally ended up ignoring the time, startTime, and stopTime metadata values.


And with the metadata dates ignored, what dates show in PyTiVo's listing to the TiVo? What dates show in the NPL once recordings are transferred to TiVo?


----------



## Rdian06

Marconi said:


> And with the metadata dates ignored, what dates show in PyTiVo's listing to the TiVo? What dates show in the NPL once recordings are transferred to TiVo?


In the absence of metadata time fields (or in this case where the code ignored the fields), pyTivo defaults to using the transfer time to be the record time for a pull. For Push, transfer time is always used because it appears the Tivo's Push mechanism will not accept time data even when we set it in the protocol - there may yet be a way to control it, but no one has found the right field from reverse engineering what Tivo Desktop Plus does.


----------



## js29tiv

Rdian06 said:


> For the record, pyTivoX 1.2 wasn't using the file's modification date and time, it was using the time, startTime, and stopTime metadata value that iTivo adds to the metadata files it generates from the .tivo file. Marconi later realized that he was mistaken and modification date and time being sent to the Tivo was something Tivo Desktop did.
> 
> pyTivoX 1.3 is based on code that tried to fix some duration calculation problems and accidentally ended up ignoring the time, startTime, and stopTime metadata values.
> 
> See ...
> 
> wmcbrine later fixed the issue and added some support for using the file modification time using the file keyword in the time metadata value, but pyTivoX hasn't been updated recently enough to have that new code.
> 
> See ...


Ah, thanks. Those threads clear things up a lot for me - don't know how I missed them during my searches yesterday. I'm looking forward to when pyTivoX is updated to the latest wmcbrine pytivox code! The addition of the File and OAD fields seems like they will enable a "round trip download then upload with show sorting order maintained" solution nicely.


----------



## wgoosey

Hello,

I'm new here and haven't had the time to wade through the old posts so I apologize if this has been answered.

I have an old series 2 TIVO laying around that was replaced by a newer series 3. Can this deactivated series 2 be used as a player for media on my server using pyTivoX? It would be a nice use for an old paperweight....

Thanks


----------



## tjoldani

Wil said:


> Looks at this point there are two ways to go, ongoing:
> 
> 1. Look for ways to overlay more recent versions of pyTivo and Streambaby into an existing installation of the very nice pytivoX (latest/maybe last version) interface.
> 
> 2. Abandon pytivox and go back to individual installations of current pyTivo and Streambaby.
> 
> Opinions?


I am of the inpatient type and went with option 2 over the weekend. I now have wmcbrine's pytivo and Streambaby running individually on my Ubuntu machine. Video/Photos/Music all in working order.

I'm surprised no one has put the two together into an interface actually.


----------



## wmcbrine

wgoosey said:


> Can this deactivated series 2 be used as a player for media on my server using pyTivoX?


No. TiVo doesn't allow any network functionality without service. (Most unsubscribed units won't do anything except buffer Live TV and play back existing recordings. A few have "TiVo Basic", which allows recording, but is crippled compared to the full service.)


----------



## CurtisByers

CurtisByers said:


> Hey guys. I installed pyTivoX 1.3 on my mac running 10.5.8. I can set up shares and see them on my Tivo HD, but there are never any videos listed in the shares, no matter how many video files I copy into the shared directories. Does anyone know what could be causing this?


If anyone's curious about this, it ended up being a network configuration issue. My computer and Tivo were on different routers. When I connected them to the same router, everything worked like a charm.


----------



## richsadams

CurtisByers said:


> If anyone's curious about this, it ended up being a network configuration issue. My computer and Tivo were on different routers. When I connected them to the same router, everything worked like a charm.


Good to know...glad things are working and thanks for the follow up! :up:


----------



## gu014

Hello,

I am using Handbrake to encode all of my DVDs; I am using the apple tv preset(m4v files).

The movies are stored on an external which is attached to a airport extreme.

When I browse the share using pytivoX, the directory is blank. However, when I browse the share using streambaby, it displays the contents and streams without issue.

Any ideas? Any logs I need to provide please let me know.

Thank You.


----------



## arosenbl

I'm curious. I have an h.264 encoded movie that I made and it appears to work fine either streaming or downloading it to the tivo using pyTivoX 1.3. However I noticed that its being transcoded instead of played as an h.264 file. Tivo Series 3 supposedly natively supports mp4 + h.264 + ac3/aac without the need to transcode. How can I get pyTivoX 1.3 and my Series 3 tivo to use this file as is (either streambaby or transfer)? It seems silly to transcode it when it should work.

FWIW the file details are (according to quicktime player):

Format: H.264, 1280 x 544, Millions
AAC, 6 channels, 48000 Hz
FPS: 23.98
Data Size: 1.62GB
Data Rate: 1,999.55 kbit/s

OK I figured out that only streambaby will stream the file as h.264, pyTivo seems to always transcode it. But now the issue seems that it will only play in 4:3 mode, and to get it this way it chops the video such that its only playing the left half of the frame. Bizzare... suggestions?


----------



## Rdian06

arosenbl said:


> I'm curious. I have an h.264 encoded movie that I made and it appears to work fine either streaming or downloading it to the tivo using pyTivoX 1.3. However I noticed that its being transcoded instead of played as an h.264 file. Tivo Series 3 supposedly natively supports mp4 + h.264 + ac3/aac without the need to transcode. How can I get pyTivoX 1.3 and my Series 3 tivo to use this file as is (either streambaby or transfer)? It seems silly to transcode it when it should work.
> 
> FWIW the file details are (according to quicktime player):
> 
> Format: H.264, 1280 x 544, Millions
> AAC, 6 channels, 48000 Hz
> FPS: 23.98
> Data Size: 1.62GB
> Data Rate: 1,999.55 kbit/s
> 
> OK I figured out that only streambaby will stream the file as h.264, pyTivo seems to always transcode it. But now the issue seems that it will only play in 4:3 mode, and to get it this way it chops the video such that its only playing the left half of the frame. Bizzare... suggestions?


You can get pyTivo to send the mp4 over if you use the Push web interface. But the Push web interface is turned off by default in pyTivoX. You have to edit the pyTivo.conf file manually and add tivo_username and tivo_password to the Server section (your Tivo.com username/password.) But once you do that, you must not use the pyTivoX gui to configure any settings or else it will overwrite the conf file and remove your extra settings.

As for h264 playback, the Tivo software/hardware seems to have a bug with the aspect ratio used to display any 1280 based video that is not 1280x720 exactly. That is if you send it 1280x720, it will display correctly. But 1280x544 will not. And we believe it's a bug because 1920 based video doesn't have the same problem. That is 1920x800 and 1920x1080 are both displayed properly.

So redo your mp4 encode and add black border padding to get it up to 1280x720 and it will display properly. Also, if you care about 5.1 surround sound, you'll want to convert the AAC to AC3. The Tivo will accept 5.1 AAC tracks, but it can only play it back in stereo.


----------



## arosenbl

Hmm that sucks.. Any suggestions on how to redo the resolution/add bars without having to re-rip-encode?


----------



## telamon

arosenbl said:


> Hmm that sucks.. Any suggestions on how to redo the resolution/add bars without having to re-rip-encode?


You can try transcoding with ffmpeg's padding options, but it's going to have to do a re-encode and you will lose some quality and a lot of time.

Just pull the movie over as MPEG2 and save yourself the trouble.


----------



## gu014

CurtisByers said:


> If anyone's curious about this, it ended up being a network configuration issue. My computer and Tivo were on different routers. When I connected them to the same router, everything worked like a charm.


I am having a similar issue where the contents of my network share are blank. Here is my setup:

I have 2 airport extremes in play. Airport 1(10.0.1.1) has the external hardrive connected to it which contains the share in question. The imac which is pushing pytivo is connected to Airport Extreme 2(10.0.1.2) which is configured in a bridge mode which is simply extending the network from Airport Extreme 1.

Don't understand why this would be an issue since the all devices are on the same subnet.


----------



## CJAP1980

Hello - Tivo newbie here, so apologies for my lack of understanding!

Running pytivoX on my Mac (Snow Leopard) and adding directories (photos, music, and video) to the app, which are coming up on the 'Music, Photos, & Showcases' screen and also in the Now Playing List.

However, none of my (.avi) videos are playing (error 0xffff), none of my photos are viewable (just a black screen with broken picture icon) and none of my music files are even showing up (I get to the 'Artist' pane, select through to 'Album' and then am told the folder is empty!)

My network is set-up using a router, Airport Extreme and all the files are located on a WD MyBook World which is connected by ethernet to the router - NOT the Airport Extreme (in case that is of any significance.)

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## CJAP1980

Ok, I'm getting there - slowly!

Looks like a couple of Restarts worked for the Tivo to play my iTunes Library. So I've now got mp3's playing with no problems via pytivox!

Still no images coming up when I click on any photo files.

...and still the 0xffff error on videos. Aaaarrrrggggghhhhhh!!!


----------



## drc06

Newbie here. So I've used pytivox for quite some time now and haven't had any problems transferring video. Tried to transfer a movie (mp4) today, it starts the transfer (blue light on my tivo comes on), then stops (blue light off). However, I was able to transfer another mp4 just fine. Only difference I can see is under info on my mac, the transfer that doesn't work says "H.264, MPEG 4 High Efficiency AAC". Any thoughts?? Thanks!


----------



## bwithka

I am having some trouble steaming HD content via PyTivoX. I can get the content to play but it frequently pauses. It almost appears that network can't handle the speed of the content.

I am using a new I-Mac with 4 Gb of ram with a Hard wired Ethernet connection. It is only a 100 Mb switch but the Tivo only has a 100 Mb card so not sure what I can do.

Any recommendations?


----------



## fredtwd

What's the status of pyTivoX? It's been stuck on revision 1.3 for some time. I was trying to wait for an update to resolve the photo issue discussed in this thread, but I'm starting to suspect that an update to 1.3 is unlikely to come anytime soon.

Is it time for me to just get all the piece parts and suck it up and install it myself?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## sfkayaker

Hope some can help me with this.

I have a shared directory of h.264 films, when I access the directory from the Tivo the directory appears blank - though the up/down arrows are present showing there are many files in that directory.

At the same time the pythin process on the mac starts using cpu and consumes all the available memory on the mac.

the log file is below

thanx
....

INFOyTivo.beacon:Announcing shares...
INFOyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Films
INFOyTivo.beacon:Scanning for TiVos...
INFOyTivoyTivo is ready.
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.5 [27/Jan/2010 23:22:01] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.5 [27/Jan/2010 23:25:53] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "/Applications/Utilities/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 862, in run
self.readers[socket].handle_read()
File "/Applications/Utilities/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 907, in handle_read
msg = DNSIncoming(data)
File "/Applications/Utilities/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 470, in __init__
self.readOthers()
File "/Applications/Utilities/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 542, in readOthers
rec = DNSPointer(domain, info[0], info[1], info[2], self.readName())
File "/Applications/Utilities/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 592, in readName
result = ''.join((result, self.readUTF(off, len) + '.'))
File "/Applications/Utilities/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 575, in readUTF
result = self.data[offsetffset+len].decode('utf-8')
File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.6/lib/python2.6/encodings/utf_8.py", line 16, in decode
UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode byte 0x80 in position 0: unexpected code byte
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "/Applications/Utilities/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 862, in run
self.readers[socket].handle_read()
File "/Applications/Utilities/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 907, in handle_read
msg = DNSIncoming(data)
File "/Applications/Utilities/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 470, in __init__
self.readOthers()
File "/Applications/Utilities/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 542, in readOthers
rec = DNSPointer(domain, info[0], info[1], info[2], self.readName())
File "/Applications/Utilities/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 592, in readName
result = ''.join((result, self.readUTF(off, len) + '.'))
File "/Applications/Utilities/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 575, in readUTF
result = self.data[offsetffset+len].decode('utf-8')
File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.6/lib/python2.6/encodings/utf_8.py", line 16, in decode
UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode byte 0x80 in position 0: unexpected code byte


----------



## wmcbrine

There's a fix for that error (though I still don't know where it comes from) in my fork of pyTivo, but pyTivoX hasn't been updated recently.


----------



## sfkayaker

Can I use that fork or would I have to wait until pyTivoX is updated?

thanx for the help

tim


----------



## wmcbrine

Since pyTivoX hasn't been updated in a while, I thought I'd give it a try. Here's a version of 1.3 with the latest versions of pyTivo and Streambaby patched in. Note that this is TOTALLY UNTESTED, since I only have OS X 10.4. Please let me know if it works for you. Does not include any fix for the reported problems with PIL (photos) in 10.6.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/pytivo/files/pyTivoX-1.3b.zip/download


----------



## generaltso

wmcbrine said:


> Since pyTivoX hasn't been updated in a while, I thought I'd give it a try. Here's a version of 1.3 with the latest versions of pyTivo and Streambaby patched in. Note that this is TOTALLY UNTESTED, since I only have OS X 10.4. Please let me know if it works for you. Does not include any fix for the reported problems with PIL in 10.6.
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/pytivo/files/pyTivoX-1.3b.zip/download


Nice, thanks! Does this fix the ffmpeg bug where the audio channels get scrambled?


----------



## Wil

wmcbrine said:


> Here's a version of 1.3 with the latest versions of pyTivo and Streambaby patched in. Note that this is TOTALLY UNTESTED, since I only have OS X 10.4. Please let me know if it works for you.


10.6.2 on a Mini; seems to work fine with a few random files I took a look at (video only, I don't do photos on the tivo). Thanks.

.


----------



## wmcbrine

generaltso said:


> Nice, thanks! Does this fix the ffmpeg bug where the audio channels get scrambled?


I'm not really aware of that bug, but I didn't update ffmpeg -- only pyTivo and Streambaby.


----------



## generaltso

wmcbrine said:


> I'm not really aware of that bug, but I didn't update ffmpeg -- only pyTivo and Streambaby.


Any chance I could pursuade you to update ffmpeg as well? With the current version in pyTivoX, the surround channels often get mixed up (center becomes left, left becomes right, etc.). I don't have this problem when I run the latest version from Windows in Parallels. But it would be a whole lot easier if I didn't have to run Windows all the time to keep the audio channels where they belong.


----------



## Wil

generaltso said:


> Any chance I could pursuade you to update ffmpeg as well? With the current version in pyTivoX, the surround channels often get mixed up (center becomes left, left becomes right, etc.)


Jeeze. I thought that was just my receiver going bad. Or my hearing.


----------



## mel74

CurtisByers said:


> If anyone's curious about this, it ended up being a network configuration issue. My computer and Tivo were on different routers. When I connected them to the same router, everything worked like a charm.


Ok this is similar to the problem I am having - was all working fine until setup up a new modem/wireless router the other day. So how can I make the Tivo connect thru the new router?


----------



## Rdian06

mel74 said:


> Ok this is similar to the problem I am having - was all working fine until setup up a new modem/wireless router the other day. So how can I make the Tivo connect thru the new router?


In order for pyTivo shares to appear in your Tivo's Now Playing list, both your pyTivo computer and your Tivo MUST be on the same subnet. Which essentially means they need to be directly behind the same router.

If you have an unusual setup where you have multiple routers cascaded (say because your wireless access point is also a router), then you will have to change the way your network is laid out or at least make sure both are connected directly to the same router.

If you only have one router, make sure multicast is enabled for the local network. Some have found that multicast settings are mislabeled in their router setup. That is sometimes enabling WAN multicast also enables it for the local network and sometimes enabling really means disabling and vice versa.


----------



## sfkayaker

wmcbrine said:


> There's a fix for that error (though I still don't know where it comes from) in my fork of pyTivo, but pyTivoX hasn't been updated recently.


I tried the new Download but my python process still goes nuts - this new version did not help me - any other idea?

I see the Python is version 2.6

thanx


----------



## Rdian06

sfkayaker said:


> I tried the new Download but my python process still goes nuts - this new version did not help me - any other idea?
> 
> I see the Python is version 2.6
> 
> thanx


Do you have any foreign characters in your share names, share disk paths, or in your Mac computer name?


----------



## sfkayaker

Rdian06 said:


> Do you have any foreign characters in your share names, share disk paths, or in your Mac computer name?


I don't think so -

here's the conf file, and the mac name is "Home Mac"

# Created by pyTivoX, edits here WILL BE OVERWRITTEN

[Admin]
type=admin

[Server]
debug=True
tivo_username=
tivo_password=
ffmpeg=/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin
beacon=192.168.2.255
[My Films]
type=video
path=/Volumes/My Video Media/Films Mpg4

[My KTEH]
type=video
path=/Volumes/My Video Media/KTEH

[My Heroes]
type=video
path=/Volumes/My Video Media/Heroes

[My Home Video]
type=video
path=/Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video


----------



## Rdian06

You might want to remove your tivo_username and tivo_password. And change the password.

Try reducing down to one share with just one video and see what happens.

If that works, then slowly add shares until things go crazy again.


----------



## sfkayaker

Rdian06 said:


> You might want to remove your tivo_username and tivo_password. And change the password.
> 
> Try reducing down to one share with just one video and see what happens.
> 
> If that works, then slowly add shares until things go crazy again.


thanx on the username/password - . pretty dumb..

reducing down to s single file did show that it works -so somethign in that share is causing the issue.

thanx for helping

tim

tim


----------



## wmcbrine

sfkayaker said:


> I tried the new Download but my python process still goes nuts - this new version did not help me - any other idea?


Post the new log. The only error in the log you posted is one that's fixed by the new version.


----------



## Wil

generaltso said:


> Any chance I could pursuade you to update ffmpeg as well? With the current version in pyTivoX, the surround channels often get mixed up (center becomes left, left becomes right, etc.).


I've been reading upon this and it seems a compile of ffmpeg for OSX Intel is still going to have this problem, without some patching beyond what I understand.

Are you aware of such a patched ffmpeg for OSX Intel binary, somewhere, that could just be plugged in?


----------



## sfkayaker

pytivo.log shows

INFOyTivo.beacon:Announcing shares...
INFOyTivo.beacon:Registering: Films
INFOyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Home Videos
INFOyTivo.beacon:Registering: My Share test
INFOyTivo.beacon:Scanning for TiVos...
INFOyTivoyTivo is ready.
INFOyTivo:192.168.2.5 [29/Jan/2010 21:41:45] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 860, in run
self.readers[socket].handle_read()
File "/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 914, in handle_read
msg = DNSIncoming(data)
File "/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 469, in __init__
self.readOthers()
File "/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 541, in readOthers
rec = DNSPointer(domain, info[0], info[1], info[2], self.readName())
File "/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/pyTivo-wmcbrine/Zeroconf.py", line 584, in readName
len = ord(self.data[off])
IndexError: string index out of range

and this message repeats


----------



## wmcbrine

Well that's annoying.

I wish I knew what was putting out this garbage Zeroconf data. I'm not sure it's actually connected to your problem, though. Assuming it _is_, you might try disabling Zeroconf in the pyTivo config.


----------



## sfkayaker

pytivo.log shows



PHP:


INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:32:30] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:starting ffmpeg, will wait 10 seconds for it to complete
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:ffmpeg output=FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
  libavutil     50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
  libavcodec    52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
  libavformat   52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 119.88 (120000/1001) -> 30.94 (90000/2909)
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from '/Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v':
  Duration: 01:59:52.89, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 8056 kb/s
    Stream #0.0(und): Video: h264, yuv420p, 1280x720, 30.94 tbr, 90k tbn, 119.88 tbc
    Stream #0.1(und): Audio: aac, 48000 Hz, 2 channels, s16
    Stream #0.2(und): Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 2 channels, s16
  Metadata
    muxer           : HandBrake 0.9.4 2009112300
At least one output file must be specified

DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:failed at aKbps
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:aFreq=48000; vFps=30.94; container=mov; kbps=8056; mapAudio=[('0.1', '(und)'), ('0.2', '(und)')]; vHeight=720; vCodec=h264; Supported=True; aKbps=None; par=None; millisecs=7192890; par2=None; par1=None; mapVideo=0.0; vWidth=1280; dar1=None; aCodec=aac
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:tsn: 6520001802D61C0
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:aspect169: True
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:optres: False
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v vCodec=h264 vWidth=1280 vHeight=720 vFps=30.94 millisecs=7192890 TIVO_HEIGHT=1080 TIVO_WIDTH=1920
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:32:31] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=My%20Share%20test&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:32:33] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:tsn: 6520001802D61C0
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:aspect169: True
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:optres: False
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v vCodec=h264 vWidth=1280 vHeight=720 vFps=30.94 millisecs=7192890 TIVO_HEIGHT=1080 TIVO_WIDTH=1920
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:32:33] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=My%20Share%20test&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FMy%2520Share%2520test%2FHellboy%2520%2528Recorded%2520Aug%25208%252C%25202008%252C%2520KTVUDT%2529.m4v&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:tsn: 6520001802D61C0
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:aspect169: True
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:optres: False
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v vCodec=h264 vWidth=1280 vHeight=720 vFps=30.94 millisecs=7192890 TIVO_HEIGHT=1080 TIVO_WIDTH=1920
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:32:33] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=My%20Share%20test&File=%2FHellboy%20(Recorded%20Aug%208,%202008,%20KTVUDT).m4v HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:32:35] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:32:35] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryItem&Url=http%3A%2F%2Fa%2Fb%3FContainer%3D%2FNowPlaying%26id%3D%2FMy%2520Share%2520test%2FHellboy%2520%2528Recorded%2520Aug%25208%252C%25202008%252C%2520KTVUDT%2529.m4v HTTP/1.1" 404 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:06] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:tsn: 6520001802D61C0
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:aspect169: True
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:optres: False
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v vCodec=h264 vWidth=1280 vHeight=720 vFps=30.94 millisecs=7192890 TIVO_HEIGHT=1080 TIVO_WIDTH=1920
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy (Recorded Aug 8, 2008, KTVUDT).m4v
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:06] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=My%20Share%20test&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&AnchorItem=%2FMy%2520Share%2520test%2FHellboy%2520%2528Recorded%2520Aug%25208%252C%25202008%252C%2520KTVUDT%2529.m4v&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:10] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:24] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:24] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:26] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:27] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:33] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:34] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=My%20Home%20Videos&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=8&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:36] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:starting ffmpeg, will wait 10 seconds for it to complete
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:ffmpeg output=FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
  libavutil     50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
  libavcodec    52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
  libavformat   52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (2000000/33367) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from '/Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4':
  Duration: 00:08:55.74, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 5165 kb/s
    Stream #0.0(und): Video: h264, yuv420p, 720x480, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
    Stream #0.1(und): Audio: aac, 22050 Hz, 1 channels, s16
  Metadata
    muxer           : HandBrake 0.9.4 2009112300
At least one output file must be specified

DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:failed at aKbps
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:aFreq=22050; vFps=29.97; container=mov; kbps=5165; mapAudio=[('0.1', '(und)')]; vHeight=480; vCodec=h264; Supported=True; aKbps=None; par=None; millisecs=535740; par2=None; par1=None; mapVideo=0.0; vWidth=720; dar1=None; aCodec=aac
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:tsn: 6520001802D61C0
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:aspect169: True
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:optres: False
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4 vCodec=h264 vWidth=720 vHeight=480 vFps=29.97 millisecs=535740 TIVO_HEIGHT=1080 TIVO_WIDTH=1920
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:38] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=My%20Home%20Videos&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FMy%2520Home%2520Videos%2FBen%2527s%25202nd%2520Birthday%2520Party.mp4&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:tsn: 6520001802D61C0
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:aspect169: True
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:optres: False
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4 vCodec=h264 vWidth=720 vHeight=480 vFps=29.97 millisecs=535740 TIVO_HEIGHT=1080 TIVO_WIDTH=1920
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:38] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=My%20Home%20Videos&File=%2FBen's%202nd%20Birthday%20Party.mp4 HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:40] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:40] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryItem&Url=http%3A%2F%2Fa%2Fb%3FContainer%3D%2FNowPlaying%26id%3D%2FMy%2520Home%2520Videos%2FBen%2527s%25202nd%2520Birthday%2520Party.mp4 HTTP/1.1" 404 -
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:TRANSCODE=YES, vCodec h264 not compatible, /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.5 [30/Jan/2010 19:33:50] "GET /My%20Home%20Videos/Ben's%202nd%20Birthday%20Party.mp4 HTTP/1.1" 206 -
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.video:/Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4 is not tivo compatible
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:tsn: 6520001802D61C0
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:aspect169: True
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:optres: False
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:File=/Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4 vCodec=h264 vWidth=720 vHeight=480 vFps=29.97 millisecs=535740 TIVO_HEIGHT=1080 TIVO_WIDTH=1920
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:transcoding to tivo model 652 using ffmpeg command:
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin -i /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4 -vcodec mpeg2video -b 16384k -maxrate 30000k -bufsize 4096k -ab 448k -ar 48000 -acodec ac3 -copyts -f vob -
FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
  libavutil     50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
  libavcodec    52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
  libavformat   52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (2000000/33367) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from '/Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4':
  Duration: 00:08:55.74, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 5165 kb/s
    Stream #0.0(und): Video: h264, yuv420p, 720x480, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
    Stream #0.1(und): Audio: aac, 22050 Hz, 1 channels, s16
  Metadata
    muxer           : HandBrake 0.9.4 2009112300
[ac3 @ 0x103d000]No channel layout specified. The encoder will guess the layout, but it might be incorrect.
Output #0, vob, to 'pipe:':
    Stream #0.0(und): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 720x480, q=2-31, 16384 kb/s, 90k tbn, 29.97 tbc
    Stream #0.1(und): Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, mono, s16, 448 kb/s
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
Press [q] to stop encoding
frame=   14 fps=  6 q=2.0 size=     532kB time=0.43 bitrate=10047.2kbits/s    
frame=   28 fps=  9 q=2.0 size=    1042kB time=0.90 bitrate=9475.0kbits/s    
frame=   38 fps=  7 q=2.0 size=    1566kB time=1.23 bitrate=10391.2kbits/s    
frame=   48 fps=  7 q=2.0 size=    2094kB time=1.57 bitrate=10940.1kbits/s    
frame=   58 fps=  6 q=2.0 size=    2612kB time=1.90 bitrate=11250.6kbits/s    
frame=   68 fps=  6 q=2.0 size=    3132kB time=2.24 bitrate=11476.9kbits/s    
frame=   78 fps=  7 q=2.0 size=    3624kB time=2.57 bitrate=11555.1kbits/s    
frame=   87 fps=  6 q=2.0 size=    4146kB time=2.87 bitrate=11836.1kbits/s    
frame=   97 fps=  7 q=1.6 size=    4650kB time=3.20 bitrate=11904.0kbits/s    
frame=  106 fps=  6 q=2.0 size=    5150kB time=3.50 bitrate=12041.9kbits/s    
frame=  116 fps=  7 q=2.0 size=    5674kB time=3.84 bitrate=12113.5kbits/s    
frame=  127 fps=  7 q=2.0 size=    6180kB time=4.20 bitrate=12041.9kbits/s    
frame=  140 fps=  6 q=2.0 size=    6680kB time=4.64 bitrate=11798.8kbits/s    
frame=  154 fps=  7 q=2.0 size=    7124kB time=5.09 bitrate=11470.1kbits/s    
frame=  155 fps=  6 q=2.0 size=    7194kB time=5.14 bitrate=11469.0kbits/s    
frame=  168 fps=  7 q=2.0 size=    7610kB time=5.50 bitrate=11326.5kbits/s    
frame=  170 fps=  6 q=2.0 size=    7732kB time=5.60 bitrate=11310.8kbits/s    
frame=  180 fps=  6 q=2.0 size=    8264kB time=5.97 bitrate=11334.8kbits/s    
frame=  190 fps=  6 q=2.0 size=    8746kB time=6.30 bitrate=11365.4kbits/s    
frame=  203 fps=  7 q=2.0 size=    9176kB time=6.62 bitrate=11348.1kbits/s    
frame=  204 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=    9302kB time=6.72 bitrate=11339.6kbits/s    
frame=  212 fps=  6 q=2.0 size=    9778kB time=7.04 bitrate=11378.0kbits/s    
frame=  224 fps=  6 q=2.0 size=   10262kB time=7.36 bitrate=11422.1kbits/s    
frame=  233 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   10784kB time=7.65 bitrate=11551.1kbits/s    
frame=  239 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   11312kB time=7.94 bitrate=11669.2kbits/s    
frame=  248 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   11870kB time=8.24 bitrate=11798.6kbits/s    
frame=  258 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   12326kB time=8.48 bitrate=11907.4kbits/s    
frame=  265 fps=  5 q=1.6 size=   12880kB time=8.81 bitrate=11978.1kbits/s    
frame=  274 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   13426kB time=9.11 bitrate=12074.3kbits/s    
frame=  282 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   13870kB time=9.38 bitrate=12118.5kbits/s    
frame=  291 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   14408kB time=9.68 bitrate=12197.8kbits/s    
frame=  299 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   14884kB time=9.94 bitrate=12262.5kbits/s    
frame=  311 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   15410kB time=10.34 bitrate=12213.5kbits/s    
frame=  321 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   15910kB time=10.62 bitrate=12268.0kbits/s    
frame=  331 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   16488kB time=11.01 bitrate=12266.8kbits/s    
frame=  340 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   16974kB time=11.31 bitrate=12293.1kbits/s    
frame=  349 fps=  5 q=1.6 size=   17434kB time=11.61 bitrate=12299.7kbits/s    
frame=  360 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   17950kB time=11.98 bitrate=12275.7kbits/s    
frame=  372 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   18478kB time=12.38 bitrate=12228.1kbits/s    
frame=  383 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   18968kB time=12.75 bitrate=12190.9kbits/s    
frame=  395 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   19476kB time=13.09 bitrate=12190.4kbits/s    
frame=  405 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   20058kB time=13.48 bitrate=12189.4kbits/s    
frame=  416 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   20528kB time=13.85 bitrate=12144.4kbits/s    
frame=  426 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   21016kB time=14.18 bitrate=12140.5kbits/s    
frame=  436 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   21536kB time=14.51 bitrate=12154.9kbits/s    
frame=  445 fps=  5 q=1.6 size=   22036kB time=14.81 bitrate=12185.0kbits/s    
frame=  455 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   22588kB time=15.15 bitrate=12215.2kbits/s    
frame=  462 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   23076kB time=15.38 bitrate=12289.6kbits/s    
frame=  470 fps=  5 q=2.0 size=   23608kB time=15.65 bitrate=12358.4kbits/s    
av_interleaved_write_frame(): Error while opening file


----------



## sfkayaker

the share

My Video Media/share mpg4/Hellboy works fine

then I try and access a share called "Films" which I see no reference to - this gets messed up and sets off Python using cpu/memory.

I then can access a share called "My home videos" which seems OK - but in the mean time Python is still using more and more memory.

All I see in the middle is:

DEBUGyTivo.video.transcode:starting ffmpeg, will wait 10 seconds for it to complete
DEBUGyTivo.video.transcode:ffmpeg output=FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
libavutil 50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
libavcodec 52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
libavformat 52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
libavdevice 52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
libswscale 0. 7. 1 / 0. 7. 1
built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (2000000/33367) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from '/Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4':
Duration: 00:08:55.74, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 5165 kb/s
Stream #0.0(und): Video: h264, yuv420p, 720x480, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
Stream #0.1(und): Audio: aac, 22050 Hz, 1 channels, s16
Metadata
muxer : HandBrake 0.9.4 2009112300
At least one output file must be specified

DEBUGyTivo.video.transcode:failed at aKbps
DEBUGyTivo.video.transcode:aFreq=22050; vFps=29.97; container=mov; kbps=5165; mapAudio=[('0.1', '(und)')]; vHeight=480; vCodec=h264; Supported=True; aKbps=None; par=None; millisecs=535740; par2=None; par1=None; mapVideo=0.0; vWidth=720; dar1=None; aCodec=aac
DEBUGyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/My Video Media/My Home Video/Ben's 2nd Birthday Party.mp4


----------



## generaltso

Wil said:


> I've been reading upon this and it seems a compile of ffmpeg for OSX Intel is still going to have this problem, without some patching beyond what I understand.
> 
> Are you aware of such a patched ffmpeg for OSX Intel binary, somewhere, that could just be plugged in?


There is source code available for the patched version of ffmpeg, but it needs to be compiled for OSX. I wouldn't mind compiling it, but I have no idea how to do it. There's some discussion about it further back in this thread. I'll see if I can find it.

Edit: Found it. Check post #743 in this thread for a link to the source code that needs to be compiled for Intel Mac. There's also a little more discussion about the bug before and after that post. Anyone willing to do some compiling?


----------



## DrOct

I haven't been able to read this whole thread, and perhaps there's an easy fix for my problem, but here goes.

I've just started using PyTivoX and for the most part I like it a lot. I've run into one problem though with surround sound movies getting down-mixed to stereo. This doesn't happen with everything (in fact it doesn't happen with most movies). But I have a number of .mkv's that always seem to play in stereo. I've tried changing PyTivo's settings to play different audio-streams to no avail. Regardless of which audio-stream I tell it to play, it always seem to get end up playing stereo.

So far the only difference I an find in these .mkv's is that the audio is encoded (either in DTS or AC3) at a bitrate higher than 448kbps (I assumed it would handle that alright, but evidently not). Is there anything that can be done about this issue? I've tried every setting I can but nothing seems to work.

A few notes: I just found this thread and tried wmcBrine's "new" version of PyTivoX, but it hasn't helped. Any ideas?

If you have any questions, or need any further information from me I'll be happy to help as best I can!


----------



## Rdian06

DrOct said:


> I haven't been able to read this whole thread, and perhaps there's an easy fix for my problem, but here goes.
> 
> I've just started using PyTivoX and for the most part I like it a lot. I've run into one problem though with surround sound movies getting down-mixed to stereo. This doesn't happen with everything (in fact it doesn't happen with most movies). But I have a number of .mkv's that always seem to play in stereo. I've tried changing PyTivo's settings to play different audio-streams to no avail. Regardless of which audio-stream I tell it to play, it always seem to get end up playing stereo.
> 
> So far the only difference I an find in these .mkv's is that the audio is encoded (either in DTS or AC3) at a bitrate higher than 448kbps (I assumed it would handle that alright, but evidently not). Is there anything that can be done about this issue? I've tried every setting I can but nothing seems to work.
> 
> A few notes: I just found this thread and tried wmcBrine's "new" version of PyTivoX, but it hasn't helped. Any ideas?
> 
> If you have any questions, or need any further information from me I'll be happy to help as best I can!


There is an ffmpeg bug where if your mkv has multiple audio tracks AND the first audio track is stereo, ffmpeg will think all other audio tracks are also stereo when it goes to transcode the audio even if more channels are available in the chosen track. DTS is always transcoded since the Tivo cannot handle DTS natively. AC3 above 448k is always transcoded down to 448k because the highest AC3 bitrate the Tivo can handle is 448k.

I'm not sure at what point the bug was introduced. I know it affects most of my builds which are using SVN 19000's. I haven't tested to see if the fixed it in any of the newer builds. I tried to find the bug in the code to fix it and quickly got lost.

The workaround is to take the mkv and remux it with mkvmerge so that your desired multichannel audio track is the first audio track and all others are higher numbered tracks.


----------



## DrOct

Rdian06 said:


> The workaround is to take the mkv and remux it with mkvmerge so that your desired multichannel audio track is the first audio track and all others are higher numbered tracks.


Thanks I'll give mkvmerge a try and see what I can do. I could have sworn that some of the files had the multi-channel tracks as the first ones but I'll take a look and give it a try, and let you know the results. I really appreciate your help with this, and the help you obviously provide to so many people here!


----------



## djsp

Hi-
New to the forum and pytivox. Here is my question:
In the now playing folder on my tivo, I cannot download video that is on my imac. It consistantly says that there is nothing in the folder. I can however, get my video to work with the streambaby part of pytivox. I am using a tivo HD. I set this up for my mother in law, who has a series 2, and cannot stream, and her Now Playing downloads just fine. What am I doing wrong?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## brossow

Searched the thread with no hits. Wondering if anyone has any suggestions for custom settings (in pytivo.conf) to address the FF/RW issues I'm having (and have always had) with pyTivo on both of my S3 boxes. Specifically, when I'm watching a video transferred from my Mac (e.g. an AVI or MPG ripped from a DVD) if I hit FF once, it moves ahead at normal play speed but no audio. Press it twice or three times (2-3 arrows) and it goes faster, but then when I hit Play it jumps ahead by a few minutes. In fact, the only thing that does work properly in this respect is the 30-second skip hack.

Like I said, this is something that's been an issue for as long as I've used pyTivo (years now) but I'm finally fed up enough to ask. Any tips would be appreciated!

*EDIT:* Seems similar to the problem reported here (but not related to pyTivo).

Brent


----------



## wmcbrine

brossow, you might try forcing remuxing of the problem files. (I'm assuming here that these are MPEGs that aren't being transcoded at all, even though you said "AVI or MPG".) In the metadata for the file, add a line like "Override_container: foo".


----------



## brossow

wmcbrine said:


> brossow, you might try forcing remuxing of the problem files. (I'm assuming here that these are MPEGs that aren't being transcoded at all, even though you said "AVI or MPG".) In the metadata for the file, add a line like "Override_container: foo".


Almost all of that was over my head. Where's the metadata for the file? FWIW, this happens with both AVI and MPEG files, and with all of them, not just some. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## wmcbrine

If you're really sure that it happens on AVI files, then the remux override won't help you. I can only tell you that it doesn't happen for me.


----------



## Rdian06

brossow said:


> Searched the thread with no hits. Wondering if anyone has any suggestions for custom settings (in pytivo.conf) to address the FF/RW issues I'm having (and have always had) with pyTivo on both of my S3 boxes. Specifically, when I'm watching a video transferred from my Mac (e.g. an AVI or MPG ripped from a DVD) if I hit FF once, it moves ahead at normal play speed but no audio. Press it twice or three times (2-3 arrows) and it goes faster, but then when I hit Play it jumps ahead by a few minutes. In fact, the only thing that does work properly in this respect is the 30-second skip hack.
> 
> Like I said, this is something that's been an issue for as long as I've used pyTivo (years now) but I'm finally fed up enough to ask. Any tips would be appreciated!
> 
> *EDIT:* Seems similar to the problem reported here (but not related to pyTivo).
> 
> Brent


Where did your ffmpeg for the Mac come from? It might be your ffmpeg binary causing the issue and not pyTivo itself.


----------



## brossow

Rdian06 said:


> Where did your ffmpeg for the Mac come from? It might be your ffmpeg binary causing the issue and not pyTivo itself.


Funny you mention that. I had been using the one that came with pyTivoX. After posting that initial question, I got wondering if ffmpeg was the issue and I downloaded, compiled and installed the latest binary. I also changed the 'video_fps' setting in pytivo.conf to 29.97 instead of the default. I'm not sure which fixed the problem, but one of them did. A file I downloaded earlier today was exhibiting the problem behavior (as have they all). I deleted it and redownloaded (well, it's transferring right now) and I just checked and it's working as expected now *EDIT:* better (at least shows video when FF/RW with more than one arrow now instead of just freezing the video) but when pressing Play during a higher-speed FF/RW it still jumps in the video to a point well ahead of (or behind) where it's expected. Eventually I'll reset the 'video_fps' option to the default for testing, but I suspect (as you did) that ffmpeg was to blame.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Marconi

How well do pyTiVo and TiVo Desktop get along? Is is OK to run both on the same Mac or do I need to stop TiVo Desktop if I'm using pyTiVo or pyTiVoX?

What about running multiple copies of pyTiVo/pyTiVoX? I was running pyTiVo on two Macs -- making sure each had a unique "guid" in pyTivo.conf -- but I suspect that something may not be right.


----------



## richsadams

Marconi said:


> How well do pyTiVo and TiVo Desktop get along? Is is OK to run both on the same Mac or do I need to stop TiVo Desktop if I'm using pyTiVo or pyTiVoX?


I've had PyTiVoX and TiVo Desktop running at the same time w/o any problems.


----------



## wmcbrine

Marconi said:


> How well do pyTiVo and TiVo Desktop get along?


TD will run alongside pyTivo with no problems, AFAIK.



> _What about running multiple copies of pyTiVo/pyTiVoX? I was running pyTiVo on two Macs -- making sure each had a unique "guid" in pyTivo.conf -- but I suspect that something may not be right._


No problem. Don't bother setting the GUID, it's randomized at startup now. Just don't use the same share names on multiple systems.


----------



## Marconi

wmcbrine said:


> No problem. Don't bother setting the GUID, it's randomized at startup now. Just don't use the same share names on multiple systems.


I read that in the docs but, having no way to see what GUIDs are being used, I thought, "Better safe than sorry" and explicitly set the GUIDs. Is there a way, from my Mac, to see the GUIDs of pyTiVo instances running on my network?


----------



## wmcbrine

Dude, seriously, you don't need to see the GUID. It's a ten-character string of random uppercase and lowercase letters. The chance of a collision is 1 in 52^10. And the GUID isn't even part of the new-style beacon system. Finally, I disabled user setting of the GUID in my fork last May -- the option does nothing.

But yes, there are several ways to see it, which I'll leave as an exercise for the reader.


----------



## DaveTheNerd

I've spent the better part of the last several days doing some experimenting and what I've found is this:

When copying or streaming anamorphic content (converted with Handbrake from DVD) to my Series3 TiVo via pyTiVoX or Streambaby, the aspect ratio displayed on my 16:9 TV is never correct. 

It goes full width, but for some reason that causes it to compress the picture vertically, giving me black bars on the top and bottom that were NOT there when playing from the DVD.

If, however, I don't set anamorphic mode in handbrake (i.e. if source is 720x480, I set output to 720x480 and anamorphic to "none") it looks fine via the S3 TiVo, but compressed horizontally (i.e. tall and skinny) everywhere else.

Seems for some reason that pyTiVoX, streambaby, and/or TiVo S3 are/is not properly dealing with anamorphic content.

Anyone have any ideas as to how to either (a) set HandBrake to encode these files so they work everywhere (VLC player, QuickTime, and TiVo S3) or (b) tell pyTiVoX, streambaby, or TiVo S3 to either ignore or properly address the anamorphic bit?

-Dave

P.S. I have found a non-optimal answer to (a) using handbrake: set anamorphic to "none" and check "Keep Aspect Ratio" -- This results in a proper aspect ratio everywhere, however on a full 720x480 (and otherwise anamorphic) movie, I'm stuck downconverting to 720x400, losing 16% of my vertical lines (right?)


----------



## generaltso

DaveTheNerd said:


> I've spent the better part of the last several days doing some experimenting and what I've found is this:


Have you cycled through the aspect ratio settings on the S3? The aspect ratio always seems right for me as long as the S3 Aspect is set to Panel. If it's set to Full, it will stretch the picture vertically.


----------



## DaveTheNerd

generaltso said:


> Have you cycled through the aspect ratio settings on the S3? The aspect ratio always seems right for me as long as the S3 Aspect is set to Panel. If it's set to Full, it will stretch the picture vertically.


Yes, I have and, thus far, no luck. What do you have your S3 Video Output set to? I'm in one of the Hybrid modes (which I like), but maybe that's an issue?

And here's the thing: I thought movies streamed/played with pyTiVoX/streambaby "seemed right" too, until I watched the same movie on the same TV via my DVD player and realized, "hey -- when I watch it from the DVD player there are no black bars on the top and bottom of the screen."


----------



## generaltso

DaveTheNerd said:


> Yes, I have and, thus far, no luck. What do you have your S3 Video Output set to? I'm in one of the Hybrid modes (which I like), but maybe that's an issue?
> 
> And here's the thing: I thought movies streamed/played with pyTiVoX/streambaby "seemed right" too, until I watched the same movie on the same TV via my DVD player and realized, "hey -- when I watch it from the DVD player there are no black bars on the top and bottom of the screen."


I have my video output set to Native. Is it possible that your DVD player is cropping the bars? Or maybe your TV settings are different for your different inputs?


----------



## DaveTheNerd

generaltso said:


> I have my video output set to Native. Is it possible that your DVD player is cropping the bars? Or maybe your TV settings are different for your different inputs?


I've tried mine on Native, as well, so that's not it.

I don't think my DVD player is cropping the bars -- reason is that I've tested it all on my Mac where I can see the aspect ratio and it's as expected. pyTiVoX/streambaby is definitely doing something funky. Hrm.


----------



## wmcbrine

DaveTheNerd said:


> I'm in one of the Hybrid modes (which I like), but maybe that's an issue?


Yes, probably.

I'm guessing that, when you watch a standard definition channel, it fills the screen. Yes? That's the same effect you're getting on your transferred DVDs, then, which after all are SD material -- they're being letterboxed by the TiVo to fill a 4:3 screen, and then _that_ image fills your 16:9 set. Which would explain why your encodes _without_ an aspect ratio flag look "correct". But the TiVo and pyTivo are handling 16:9 correctly -- it's your output settings that are the problem.

I don't know if there's a combination of settings that will stretch 4:3 SD while showing 16:9 SD full screen. Personally I can't stand stretching.

Edit: It should work OK if you use the Aspect/Window button to change from "Panel" to "Full".



> _And here's the thing: I thought movies streamed/played with pyTiVoX/streambaby "seemed right" too, until I watched the same movie on the same TV via my DVD player and realized, "hey -- when I watch it from the DVD player there are no black bars on the top and bottom of the screen."_


What you're saying here is that you're incapable of judging the correct aspect ratio visually. Nothing personal -- that seems to be fairly common. But it means that you're not going to be able to diagnose the problem properly.

For me, the wrong aspect ratio hits me like a two by four. If you post a picture of the screen (with some people on it), I can tell you whether it's right or not.


----------



## Wil

wmcbrine said:


> For me, the wrong aspect ratio hits me like a two by four.


Same. I'm curious, do you adapt? A few minutes into a film and I don't notice it any more, at least if it's relatively minor.

There are different camera lens systems that seem to have their own slightly distorting effect, and sometimes a picture is distributed to TV/DVD with an aspect ratio adjustment and I can see all that too, but only for a few minutes.


----------



## wmcbrine

I don't adapt, because I don't allow it.


----------



## DaveTheNerd

wmcbrine said:


> I'm guessing that, when you watch a standard definition channel, it fills the screen. Yes? That's the same effect you're getting on your transferred DVDs, then, which after all are SD material -- they're being letterboxed by the TiVo to fill a 4:3 screen, and then _that_ image fills your 16:9 set. Which would explain why your encodes _without_ an aspect ratio flag look "correct". But the TiVo and pyTivo are handling 16:9 correctly -- it's your output settings that are the problem. [...] It should work OK if you use the Aspect/Window button to change from "Panel" to "Full".


So here's the interesting part -- I was set to "Panel" -- but I *never* saw the panel until now. Reason being, I was also set to "4:3 Smart Screen (4:3 SD, 16:9 HD)" - So when I had true 4:3 content, the TiVo would send it to my TV at 4:3 and let the TV stretch it (I like the way my TV stretches). Of course, by using "Native", "Full", and "16:9 Widescreen" I get the exact same effect with my TV shows and the *added* benefits of having all my menus in 720p (previously they were 480) and, of course, solving THIS particular problem.

Thank you, all, for talking through this with me. ;-)

-Dave


----------



## DaveTheNerd

This previous discussion has now led me to realize that DVDs I've converted with Handbrake are streamed at 480i (by pyTiVoX/streambaby) and not 480p. I'm 99% certain that all H.264 Handbrake output is 480p whether I want it to be or not, so I'm confused as to why pyTiVoX/streambaby don't send it that way to my TiVo? (and, yes, my TiVo S3 is in "Native" mode so should pass this along properly, in theory. I don't know of any other 480p content to test with).


----------



## jharkin

I have some show files I want to watch on my Tivo HD. pyTivoX is the best thing ever but on one particular series I can't transfer the files with pytivo, the transfer aborts after starting, but they do work from StreamBaby. This is inconvenient because of the 1.1G stream limit. The shows rebuffer a number of times while viewing.

Here is some log info from StreamBaby working:



Code:


Mon 2010/03/22 21:58:25.035|   |master|FFmpegExeVideoModule|FFmpegCmd: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin -ss 0.0 -i /Users/jh/Movies/WRC/Wonders of the Solar System - Eps 3 - The Thin Blue Line  .thebox.hannibal.mkv -acodec ac3 -vcodec mpeg2video -f vob -async 1 -r 25.0 -v 0 -threads 2 -sameq -ab 384k -ar 48000 tcp://127.0.0.1:8500

Here is some log info from pytivo not working:



Code:


DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:ffmpeg output=FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
  libavutil     50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
  libavcodec    52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
  libavformat   52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 59.94 (60000/1001) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
Input #0, mpeg, from '/var/folders/yM/yMu7kOOEGMu13VzsBFb-HU+++TI/-Tmp-/tmpYmeI2o':
  Duration: 00:00:00.03, start: 0.500000, bitrate: 4419 kb/s
    Stream #0.0[0x1e0]: Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1280x720 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 104857 kb/s, 29.97 tbr, 90k tbn, 59.94 tbc
    Stream #0.1[0x80]: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 448 kb/s
At least one output file must be specified

DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:aFreq=48000; vFps=29.97; container=mpeg; kbps=4419; mapAudio=[('0.1', '[0x80]')]; vHeight=720; vCodec=mpeg2video; Supported=True; aKbps=448; par=None; millisecs=30; par2=1.0; par1=1:1; mapVideo=0.0; vWidth=1280; dar1=16:9; aCodec=ac3
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Users/jh/Movies/WRC/Wonders of the Solar System - Eps 3 - The Thin Blue Line  .thebox.hannibal.mkv
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:transcoding to tivo model 652 using ffmpeg command:
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:/Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin -i /Users/jh/Movies/WRC/Wonders of the Solar System - Eps 3 - The Thin Blue Line  .thebox.hannibal.mkv -vcodec mpeg2video -b 16384k -maxrate 30000k -bufsize 4096k -ab 448k -ar 48000 -acodec copy -copyts -f vob -
FFmpeg version SVN-r19732, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: [email protected]_path --arch=i386 --cpu=i686 --disable-static --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --enable-gpl --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libfaac --enable-nonfree --enable-libfaad --enable-libx264 --extra-cflags='-I/Users/yoav/src/lame/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/include -I/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/include -I/Users/yoav/src/x264' --extra-ldflags='-L/Users/yoav/src/lame/libmp3lame/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faad2-2.7/libfaad/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/faac-1.28/libfaac/.libs -L/Users/yoav/src/x264/'
  libavutil     50. 3. 0 / 50. 3. 0
  libavcodec    52.34. 0 / 52.34. 0
  libavformat   52.38. 0 / 52.38. 0
  libavdevice   52. 2. 0 / 52. 2. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  built on Aug 27 2009 10:32:06, gcc: 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)

Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 50.00 (50/1) -> 25.00 (25/1)
Input #0, matroska, from '/Users/jh/Movies/WRC/Wonders of the Solar System - Eps 3 - The Thin Blue Line  .thebox.hannibal.mkv':
  Duration: 00:59:00.48, start: 0.000000, bitrate: N/A
    Stream #0.0(eng): Video: h264, yuv420p, 1280x720, PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9, 25 tbr, 1k tbn, 50 tbc
    Stream #0.1: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 6 channels, s16
Output #0, vob, to 'pipe:':
    Stream #0.0(eng): Video: mpeg2video, yuv420p, 1280x720 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], q=2-31, 16384 kb/s, 90k tbn, 25 tbc
    Stream #0.1: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 6 channels, s16
Stream mapping:
  Stream #0.0 -> #0.0
  Stream #0.1 -> #0.1
Press [q] to stop encoding
[NULL @ 0x103b400]error, non monotone timestamps 23040 >= 23040
av_interleaved_write_frame(): Error while opening file
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.video:Finished outputing video

Can you tell me what each is doing differently and what, if anything, I can do to get pytivo to transfer the file?

Thanks!


----------



## brossow

jharkin said:


> I have some show files I want to watch on my Tivo HD. pyTivoX is the best thing ever but on one particular series I can't transfer the files with pytivo, the transfer aborts after starting, but they do work from StreamBaby. This is inconvenient because of the 1.1G stream limit. The shows rebuffer a number of times while viewing.
> 
> Here is some log info from StreamBaby working:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> /Users/jh/Movies/WRC/Wonders of the Solar System - Eps 3 - The Thin Blue Line.thebox.hannibal.mkv
> 
> [snip]


Maybe pyTivoX doesn't like you watching pirated programming.


----------



## wmcbrine

pyTivo is trying to pass through the audio without reencoding it, since it's already AC3, while Streambaby is reencoding both video and audio. But there seems to be a problem with the audio.

You could force the audio to be reencoded by using an "Override_" line in metadata for the file, to make pyTivo think it's out of spec. For example, "Override_aCodec: wma". Or you could try replacing ffmpeg with a version that won't complain about non monotone timestamps -- I think rdian06 has some patches to that effect?


----------



## jharkin

wmcbrine said:


> You could force the audio to be reencoded by using an "Override_" line in metadata for the file, to make pyTivo think it's out of spec. For example, "Override_aCodec: wma". Or you could try replacing ffmpeg with a version that won't complain about non monotone timestamps -- I think rdian06 has some patches to that effect?


I saw a great license plate the other day that applies to me: "RTFM NUB"

Where is the metadata kept?

I looked up rdian06's ffmpeg thread and what is described there sure seems to be my problem. Unfortunately, I'm on an Intel Mac running 10.6 and he hasn't been able to keep up on the Mac side. Google has brought me no joy. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## wmcbrine

jharkin said:


> Where is the metadata kept?


Take the name of the video file and add ".txt" to it. (Add, not replace -- "filename.mpg" would be described by "filename.mpg.txt".)


----------



## Ladd Morse

Months later, I'm still having the problem where trying to view photos on my Mac via pyTivoX on my TiVo HD shows only a broken icon.

This used to work, but hasn't for some months now.

Was there ever a solution to this problem and I just missed it?


----------



## jharkin

wmcbrine said:


> Take the name of the video file and add ".txt" to it. (Add, not replace -- "filename.mpg" would be described by "filename.mpg.txt".)


Thanks so much! This did the trick.


----------



## wmcbrine

Ladd Morse said:


> Months later, I'm still having the problem where trying to view photos on my Mac via pyTivoX on my TiVo HD shows only a broken icon.
> 
> This used to work, but hasn't for some months now.
> 
> Was there ever a solution to this problem and I just missed it?


That broke with Snow Leopard, didn't it? We need a new Python Imaging Library that's compatible.


----------



## Ladd Morse

wmcbrine said:


> That broke with Snow Leopard, didn't it? We need a new Python Imaging Library that's compatible.


Maybe, but I'm still running Leopard ...


----------



## Rdian06

I finally found some time to compile ffmpeg with my custom patches for MacIntel. The complie was done under 10.5.8, but should work on 10.6 I think.

I tried to compile it similar to how Yoav did so you should be able to use my build as a drop-in replacement for the one inside pyTivoX.

I don't use my MacIntel box for Tivo stuff, so I need a few brave souls to test this.

CAVEAT: This build of ffmpeg will ONLY work on MacIntel machines. If you have a G5 or G4, please do NOT attempt this.

To try my new build with pyTivoX:

1) Download ffmpeg-SVN-r21659-rdian06-1.01-mac-x86_32.zip from http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/post3558.html#3558

2) Quit pyTivoX.

3) Locate the pyTivoX.app.

4) Right click the pyTivoX.app package and choose "Show Package Contents".

5) Navigate to Contents/Resources.

6) Backup the existing ffmpeg.bin and the .dylib files to a safe place in case you need to switch back.

7) Overwrite ffmpeg.bin and the related .dylib using files from my zip you downloaded. Note, my compile has more a few more .dylib files since I enabled more options than Yoav's compile. You do NOT need to overwrite the ffmpeg file as it's just a shell script that calls ffmpeg.bin

8) Fire up pyTivoX and see if your problematic files now transfer correctly.

9) Try to use streambaby for a file that needs to transcode and see if it works.

NOTE: This will not help with Photo viewing in anyway, that's a completely different module that needs to be recompiled.


----------



## generaltso

Rdian06 said:


> I don't use my MacIntel box for Tivo stuff, so I need a few brave souls to test this.


I'm going to test this right now. Thanks for taking the time to do it!


----------



## generaltso

It works! I tested 3 video files that resulted in mixed up audio channels before. All 3 of them seem to transfer fine now with all the audio channels staying where they belong. I'm running OSX 10.6.3. Thanks so much Rdian06!


----------



## test drive

Sorry for the basic question here, but I was unable to find this answer posted elsewhere...

Is the latest/current version of pyTivoX compatible for use with the new Premiere and Premiere XL?

Thanks.


----------



## jharkin

Thanks for the new ffmpeg.bin. It fixed the mkv transfer problem I was having.


----------



## n47h4nm0rr15

Rdian06 said:


> I don't use my MacIntel box for Tivo stuff, so I need a few brave souls to test this.


Immediately fixed problems for me with certain .ac3 audio files in .mkv
"non monotone timestamps 23040"

MacIntel Core 2 Duo.
OS 10.6.2


----------



## gilbreen

I have used pyTivoX, specifically the StreamBaby portion, with our new Premiere box and it works great (and very rapidly!). I haven't used the pyTivo part of it so can't speak to that.



test drive said:


> Sorry for the basic question here, but I was unable to find this answer posted elsewhere...
> 
> Is the latest/current version of pyTivoX compatible for use with the new Premiere and Premiere XL?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## mjboyle

gilbreen said:


> I have used pyTivoX, specifically the StreamBaby portion, with our new Premiere box and it works great (and very rapidly!). I haven't used the pyTivo part of it so can't speak to that.


I'm new to both programs, but have been using both the StreamBaby and PyTivo portions of PyTivoX with our new Premiere XL.

However, I did encounter a bug with PyTivoX where it thought the Premiere was a SD tivo. To fix this, I downloaded the most recent pytivo code from wmcbrine's fork at github. I then went to the PyTivoX application, right clicked and selected "Show Package Contents". Inside there is a folder. Inside the path: Contents/Resources/ there is a folder named "pyTivo-wmcbrine". I dragged the contents of the newly downloaded folder from wmcbrine into that folder and told it to replace all (do be sure to have a backup of the PyTivoX application before tinkering inside it). For good measure I deleted all the old files that ended in ".pyc" which are paired with the new ".py" files.

When you start up PyTivoX again, it will recompile the new python scripts and replace the ".pyc" files.

I found that fixed my problem and allowed PyTivo to grab files in 1080 instead of 480.

Now, I'm still working on finding an encoding profile that will play on both my computer and the tivo without audio sync problems or video stuttering, but that's another matter .


----------



## thewebgal

Thanks to wmcbrine for the heads up on PyTivoX - I read one of his posts about this on Thursday, grabbed, and was flat gobsmacked at what it does - I was so impressed with this tool I got an Airport Express-N after work on friday to speed up my network!

I've had great luck with pyTIVOx on my system (Mac Mini 10.6.3> airport extreme-N> airport Express-N >TIVOHD).
I upgraded the TIVOHD with a 1TB barracuda about a year ago ...

I have a number of external firewire and USB drives on my mini, and I created a share drive with some downloaded DivX content, an MKV file, some mpg4 vids, and our wedding videos (AVIs from my Canon powershot G9).

So far I've used the Streambaby functionality - didn't see any reason to copy files to the TIVOHD drive

Everything seems to play well, but I did get some buffering issues with the huge MKV file (Ep 5 of Wonders of the Solar System). That was cured by selecting a lower quality when I started playback for that video only ...
the MKV is a HUGE file for a nearly one hour show



jharkin said:


> I have some show files I want to watch on my Tivo HD. pyTivoX is the best thing ever but on one particular series I can't transfer the files with pytivo, the transfer aborts after starting, but they do work from StreamBaby. This is inconvenient because of the 1.1G stream limit. The shows rebuffer a number of times while viewing.
> 
> Here is some log info from StreamBaby working:
> 
> Here is some log info from pytivo not working:
> 
> Can you tell me what each is doing differently and what, if anything, I can do to get pytivo to transfer the file?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Iluvatar

thewebgal said:


> Interesting - I've had great luck with pyTIVOx on my system (Mac Mini 10.6.3> airport extreme-N> airport Express-N >TIVOHD).
> I have a share drive with some downloaded DivX content, an MKV file, some mpg4 vids, and our wedding videos (AVIs from my Canon powershot G9).
> 
> Everything seems to play well, but I did get some buffering issues with the huge MKV file (Ep 5 of Wonders of the Solar System). That was cured by selecting a lower quality when I started playback for that video only ...
> the MKV is a HUGE file for a nearly one hour show


If you downloaded the 3-4gb 1080i version then the reason you are getting weird issues with that video is that it is a special 1080i PAFF TS file muxed into an MKV container. To get flawless playback you have to use FFMPeg-MT which can handle the files and not the standard FFMpeg AVCodec. At least this is what was explained on MVGroups forum about these special files. They also offer the normal 720p versions there that are 1.7gb per hour, which is fairly normal for them so I would recommend avoiding the 1080i versions until FFMpeg is updated with multi-thread support which is still a little ways out.


----------



## thewebgal

Iluvatar said:


> If you downloaded the 3-4gb 1080i version then the reason you are getting weird issues with that video is that it is a special 1080i PAFF TS file muxed into an MKV container. To get flawless playback you have to use FFMPeg-MT which can handle the files and not the standard FFMpeg AVCodec. At least this is what was explained on MVGroups forum about these special files. They also offer the normal 720p versions there that are 1.7gb per hour, which is fairly normal for them so I would recommend avoiding the 1080i versions until FFMpeg is updated with multi-thread support which is still a little ways out.


Its listed as being 720p.hdtv.x264-sfm and the unRARed file is 1.56gb - but the TV room is at the other end of the house from my office, and 1 floor down - maybe that means its a bit less xfer rate than optimum ...

Either way, this tech is knocking our socks off! - big fun!


----------



## kfreeb

mjboyle said:


> I'm new to both programs, but have been using both the StreamBaby and PyTivo portions of PyTivoX with our new Premiere XL.
> 
> However, I did encounter a bug with PyTivoX where it thought the Premiere was a SD tivo. To fix this, I downloaded the most recent pytivo code from wmcbrine's fork at github.


Would this fix the issue on the Premiere were when I'm pulling or pushing a movie to the Premiere box, the movie is squished vertically.

When I stream a movie or TV show, the aspect is correct. Only when I push or pull a show is the aspect squished vertically.


----------



## jpaul34

I just discovered the push functionality of pytivox, which is something of a godsend considering how slowly my TiVo S3 navigates the folders on my Mac. 

Anyway, it pushes just about everything over perfectly, but when I try to push a m4v file created by Handbrake, the picture is black and the audio is either choppy or non-existent. The weird thing is that when I pull the same file, it transcodes perfectly. Is there a fix for this?

I am running 1.3b6 on an intel mac running 10.5.8.


----------



## Wil

jpaul34 said:


> considering how slowly my TiVo S3 navigates the folders on my Mac ... I am running 1.3b6 on an intel mac running 10.5.8.


Fine to pursue where you're going, but menus are not slow at all on my equivalent system, maybe just fix that (network problem).


----------



## jpaul34

Wil said:


> Fine to pursue where you're going, but menus are not slow at all on my equivalent system, maybe just fix that (network problem).


I suspect fixing the Push function for m4v files would be easier, though who the hell knows.

I have all of my video files on an external hard drive -- do you do the same thing?


----------



## Wil

jpaul34 said:


> I suspect fixing the Push function for m4v files would be easier, though who the hell knows.
> 
> I have all of my video files on an external hard drive -- do you do the same thing?


I have about 10 terabytes of drives accessible through pyTivo. Plus a toaster for removable plugins (including backup drives).

I've experienced slow directories on a few occasions, always LAN problems. One particular router I never was able to get to work without huge delays (a Linksys VOIP for my Vonage service), so I just abandoned it as a router and installed it as a simple VOIP access point after a more mainstream router.


----------



## jpaul34

Ah, that might be it. I have a Vonage router on the top of my network.

I'd still like to get the Push functionality to work with m4v files. I prefer to load up my Tivo from my computer since I can send over multiple videos at one time.


----------



## wmcbrine

Push tries to send over MP4/M4V files without transcoding when it thinks they're compatible. Sometimes the TiVo disagrees on what's compatible. So, mark the specific problem files as incompatible (i.e., requiring a transcode) by use of Override_ directives in metadata files. Or else reencode them so they really are compatible.


----------



## jpaul34

Thank you. Is there a FAQ or guide for this? Searching "override directives metadata" doesn't yield any results at TivoCommunity.


----------



## jpaul34

I am trying the "Override_container: foo" that you suggested on the previous page. We'll see if it works.


----------



## jpaul34

That did the trick. Thanks.


----------



## pilotbob

Hi All,

I've had PyTivoX on my Mac and working for quite a while. I mostly use StreamBaby because not all the formats my videos are in play on TiVo when I just do the transfer.

However, we discovered today that StreamBaby isn't working. It is not on the list in the Showcases menu anymore.

I have restarted PyTivoX by pressing the Apply Button.

I have restarted the TiVo, even restarted the Mac although I was pretty sure that was a lost cause.

Is it possible a TiVo update borked this?

Only other change I can think of is I updated the firmware on my router the other day to fix some Upnp issue. But, I can image that is an issue since both the iMac and the TiVo are withing the local subnet.

Any ideas or thoughts? 

Thanks,
BOb


----------



## Rdian06

pilotbob said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've had PyTivoX on my Mac and working for quite a while. I mostly use StreamBaby because not all the formats my videos are in play on TiVo when I just do the transfer.
> 
> However, we discovered today that StreamBaby isn't working. It is not on the list in the Showcases menu anymore.
> 
> I have restarted PyTivoX by pressing the Apply Button.
> 
> I have restarted the TiVo, even restarted the Mac although I was pretty sure that was a lost cause.
> 
> Is it possible a TiVo update borked this?
> 
> Only other change I can think of is I updated the firmware on my router the other day to fix some Upnp issue. But, I can image that is an issue since both the iMac and the TiVo are withing the local subnet.
> 
> Any ideas or thoughts?
> 
> Thanks,
> BOb


Streambaby is a Java application and Apple released Java updates for Mac OS X 10.5 and 10.6 on 5/18. pyTivoX might need to be updated. I'll test my copy later tomorrow.


----------



## pilotbob

Rdian06 said:


> Streambaby is a Java application and Apple released Java updates for Mac OS X 10.5 and 10.6 on 5/18. pyTivoX might need to be updated. I'll test my copy later tomorrow.


I think I had this issue before I installed the Java update. But, I await your and anyone else's info on this.

Thanks,
BOb


----------



## wmcbrine

pilotbob said:


> I mostly use StreamBaby because not all the formats my videos are in play on TiVo when I just do the transfer.


There shouldn't really be a difference. Can you tell me more about the videos that don't play? Is this with Push?


----------



## pilotbob

wmcbrine said:


> There shouldn't really be a difference. Can you tell me more about the videos that don't play? Is this with Push?


It is a file I d/l from the Internet. .

I think it is H.264 encoded. When I open it in VLC and go to media info it says:

codec: avc1
framerate: 23

It has a .mkv extension.

QuickTime 10 tells me:

H.264, 1280 x 720, Millions
AC3, 5.1 (L R C LFE Ls Rs), 48.000 kHz

When I pull it using pyTivo and try to play, it is just a black screen that stops playing right away.

EDIT: Correction. It doesn't transfer. The file is listed in now playing but when I go to play it it shows length is 0:00 (partial). Others transfer fine with pull from pyTivo... like my rips of my SG-1 DVDs that I encoded with Handbrake... QuickTime shows it's format as: JVT/AVC Coding, 720 x 480 (850 x 480), Millions
AC3, Stereo (L R), 48.000 kHz .

This happens a lot of times with moves I have. If I pull them they won't play... but if I use streambaby they do. My understanding was streambaby encoded on the fly to the correct format for TiVo where the pull just copied the file and it had to be a supporting type/format to work.

It plays fine in VLC and Plex and QuickTime on my iMac. I have perian installed. Not sure if QuickTime is using that for this vid. I only know the very basics when it comes to this video/audio codecs, format stuff.

BOb


----------



## wmcbrine

pilotbob said:


> My understanding was streambaby encoded on the fly to the correct format for TiVo where the pull just copied the file and it had to be a supporting type/format to work.


No, that's not correct. pyTivo also reencodes on the fly. It's kind of the whole point of pyTivo. And it uses ffmpeg to do it, just like Streambaby. In principle, they should handle the same files.

If I could see the log, that might help.


----------



## pilotbob

wmcbrine said:


> No, that's not correct. pyTivo also reencodes on the fly. It's kind of the whole point of pyTivo. And it uses ffmpeg to do it, just like Streambaby. In principle, they should handle the same files.
> 
> If I could see the log, that might help.


OK... what log? Where would I find it?

BOb


----------



## Rdian06

pilotbob said:


> It is a file I d/l from the Internet. .
> 
> I think it is H.264 encoded. When I open it in VLC and go to media info it says:
> 
> codec: avc1
> framerate: 23
> 
> It has a .mkv extension.


So Yoav hasn't been around in a long time so pyTivoX hasn't been updated in ages. You an try upgrading to a more recent version of wmcbrine's pyTivo code he patched into pyTivoX and uploaded in this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7747978#post7747978

If that still gives you problems and you're on an Intel Mac, you can try upgrading the ffmpeg binary and libraries to the ones I built and linked to in this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7854308#post7854308

Old versions of ffmpeg have problems determining the audio bitrate correctly on some mkv files and will either not be able to transcode at all or terminate prematurely.

And to get the pyTivoX log, launch Applications > Utilities > Console. The log should be in the list.


----------



## thewebgal

pilotbob said:


> I think I had this issue before I installed the Java update. But, I await your and anyone else's info on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> BOb


Well, my PyTivoX isn't working now either. I did the Java update yesterday, and everything was fine when I used it last weekend. But I just did a test and I can't watch a new AVI file I just put in my share folder. As I test, I checked the file I watched last week - it doesn't play now. My guess is the Java update broke it.

What happens is - I can go to the menu and drill down into the folder and click on the file, it basically will do everything, 
but when I click to actually play the file, it says that it got an error when it tried to open the file.

Apparently, now it can't play any of the files it could play last weekend.

*Update: Saturday Morning ...*
On a hunch, I did a system restart. I realized I had not restarted the system since I did the Java update, and maybe pointers had changed or an index needed to be reloaded or something. So - I restarted my intel macmini, got a cuppa, sat down and turned on the TV and HT receiver, zoomed in with the TIVOHD - and voila - the TV show started to play!

Sorry for the grief - and thanks again for a very cool product!


----------



## pilotbob

Rdian06 said:


> So Yoav hasn't been around in a long time so pyTivoX hasn't been updated in ages. You an try upgrading to a more recent version of wmcbrine's pyTivo code he patched into pyTivoX and uploaded in this post:


That's actually the one I was using. I will try the newer ffmpeg when I get a chance. Can I just build it with macports... or is it different than a default build?

BOb


----------



## Wil

pilotbob said:


> I will try the newer ffmpeg when I get a chance. Can I just build it with macports... or is it different than a default build?


Different. Some problems solved.


----------



## Rdian06

pilotbob said:


> That's actually the one I was using. I will try the newer ffmpeg when I get a chance. Can I just build it with macports... or is it different than a default build?
> 
> BOb


My ffmpeg build has a patch for MKV parsing issues that only recently was added to ffmpeg trunk. I also include a patch for some timestamp issues that helps early termination on some videos but isn't in ffmpeg trunk. My build turns off the internal AAC decoder in favor of libfaad2 and fixes channel mapping for it. The internal AAC decoder used to not handle certain audio tracks or would screw up the channel mapping.

And for use inside of pyTivoX, you have to add a few extra configure switches that the default Macports build doesn't use. I found these switches by running Yoav's ffmpeg build and mimicing the options it prints.


----------



## pilotbob

OK,

I tried replacing the ffmpeg binary following the steps you pointed me to. Now it is even worse. pyTivo isn't letting me pull anything. I click on the show and it says please wait, then just goes back to the list of shows again.

Now, even shows it was pulling before doing this it won't pull.

BTW: I did reboot the iMac after the Java update just to be sure no bad paths or anything was hanging around.

Here is the pytivo log:



Code:


INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Announcing shares...
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Registering: Movies
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Registering: TV Shows
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Scanning for TiVos...
INFO:pyTivo:pyTivo is ready.
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.0.109 [22/May/2010 13:11:27] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=&#37;2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.0.109 [22/May/2010 13:11:28] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.0.109 [22/May/2010 13:11:28] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F HTTP/1.0" 200 -

Here is the streambaby log:



Code:


Initializing StreamBaby v0.29...
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.335|   |main|StreamBabyConfig|WorkingDir: /private/tmp
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.336|   |main|StreamBabyConfig|StreamBabyDir: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/streambaby
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.336|   |main|StreamBabyConfig|CurDir: /private/tmp
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.493|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loading avutil, default: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavutil.dylib
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.501|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavutil.dylib
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.501|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loading avcodec, default: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavcodec.dylib
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.546|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavcodec.dylib
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.570|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded avCodec version: 52 (3421184)
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.570|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loading avformat, default: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavformat.dylib
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.576|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libavformat.dylib
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.577|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded avFormat version: 52 (3420672)
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.577|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loading swscale, default: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libswscale.dylib
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.587|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Loaded: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/libswscale.dylib
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.590|   |main|FFmpegJavaConfig$1|Marking libswscale as available.
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.772|   |main|FFmpegJavaVideoModule|FFmpeg-java Module: loaded
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.776|   |main|FFmpegExeVideoModule|FFmpegPath: /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg.bin
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.776|   |main|FFmpegExeVideoModule|FFmpegExeModule: Loaded
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.795|   |main|RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler|dirEntry: file:/Volumes/MediaLibrary/Movies/
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.796|   |main|RootDirEntry$dirEntryHandler|dirEntry: file:/Volumes/MediaLibrary/TV%20Shows/
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.841|   |main|PreviewCacheUtils|Cache Clean complete
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.841|   |main|StreamBabyMain|STARTING StreamBaby v0.29...
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.842|   |main|Main|args= start=true
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.842|   |main|Main|args= [email protected]
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.879|   |main|Listener|[email protected] [email protected]
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.961|   |main|Listener|factoryList=[StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - iMac.local]]
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.962|   |main|Listener|factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - iMac.local]
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.962|   |main|Listener|name=/streambaby/
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.962|   |main|Listener|
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.962|   |main|Listener|added factory
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.962|   |main|Main|factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - iMac.local]
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.962|   |main|Main|MDNS: [url]http://192.168.0.102:7290/streambaby/[/url]
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.962|   |main|Main|streambaby ready & listening.
Sat 2010/05/22 13:11:24.962|   |main|Main|mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - iMac.local] port=7290

Once again, streambaby doesn't even show up on the TiVo any more.... not sure when this started happening... but I'm pretty sure it was before the Java update.

I wonder if it might just be easier to get the most recent binaries and run pyTivo and Streambaby on my Windows machine. Although, my medialibrary USB drive is connected to my Mac.

Sigh.... this is all awesome when it works.  Can't wait to get either a MacMini/Apple TV to Run plex or Boxee or perhaps just a boxee box.

Still not smooth enough to drop cable and just go OTA for the network shows and torrents for all the rest.

*UPDATE:* OK... I take it back. It seems to be working now. With the pyTivoX from wmcbrine and the updated ffmpeg binary it is now pulling the vid files that weren't working. Not sure why it didn't work initially with the new ffmpeg. Thanks for that... However, streambaby still doesn't show on my showcase list. But, at least I can pull stuff down now that I HAD to use streambaby with before.

BOb


----------



## pilotbob

It would be great if someone in the know could create a pyTivo and StreamBaby macports. If I knew anything about it I would give it a whack. 

BOb


----------



## pilotbob

thewebgal said:


> *Update: Saturday Morning ...*
> On a hunch, I did a system restart. I realized I had not restarted the system since I did the Java update, and maybe pointers had changed or an index needed to be reloaded or something. So - I restarted my intel macmini, got a cuppa, sat down and turned on the TV and HT receiver, zoomed in with the TIVOHD - and voila - the TV show started to play!


Is streambaby working for you?

BOb


----------



## wmcbrine

That can't be your entire pyTivo log, or you wouldn't even be seeing anything to click on. I assume that's from after the reboot, with no transfer attempts since.


----------



## thewebgal

pilotbob said:


> Is streambaby working for you?
> 
> BOb


Don't know this "streambaby" of which you speak - I have pyTivoX - it lets me access my mac shared folders from the TV, browse into them and play videos of different formats right on the TivoHD - I'm not loading them to my hard drive - it seems like it is streaming them.

Seems to work with avi movie files from my Canon G9, with DivX files off the web, and with some MPeg4 file I got a while back - same as before ...

What does this Streambaby thing do?


----------



## Rdian06

thewebgal said:


> Don't know this "streambaby" of which you speak - I have pyTivoX - it lets me access my mac shared folders from the TV, browse into them and play videos of different formats right on the TivoHD - I'm not loading them to my hard drive - it seems like it is streaming them.
> 
> Seems to work with avi movie files from my Canon G9, with DivX files off the web, and with some MPeg4 file I got a while back - same as before ...
> 
> What does this Streambaby thing do?


Streambaby and pyTivo are two separate programs. pyTivoX combines both of them in a nice wrapper. When you run pyTivoX, the shares that show up in the "Now Playing" list are provided by the pyTivo half and those transfers are stored on the Tivo hard drive. The Streambaby half shows up in "Music, Photos, & Showcases" and allows you to stream videos to the Tivo, but not store them on the Tivo hard drive. They each have their pros and cons.


----------



## pilotbob

Well... things "seemed" to be working... at least on the PyTivo side. Although, just now tried to transfer one and it said the copyright holder didn't allow it. Very strange if you ask me. 

BOb


----------



## bohbot16

pilotbob said:


> Well... things "seemed" to be working... at least on the PyTivo side. Although, just now tried to transfer one and it said the copyright holder didn't allow it. Very strange if you ask me.
> 
> BOb


If you quit pyTivoX and restart it does the problem go away? I ran into that issue once but it went away with the restart.


----------



## pilotbob

wmcbrine said:


> That can't be your entire pyTivo log, or you wouldn't even be seeing anything to click on. I assume that's from after the reboot, with no transfer attempts since.


No, that's actually after 3 failed attempts. Although, as I said it seems to be working now. Perhaps the TiVo still had some phantom connection or cached data or something.

Although, I'd like to get stream baby working again.... because I prefer not to have to d/l the stuff and use up the hard drive... since that space is needed to store recorded shows.

BOb


----------



## thewebgal

Rdian06 said:


> Streambaby and pyTivo are two separate programs. pyTivoX combines both of them in a nice wrapper. When you run pyTivoX, the shares that show up in the "Now Playing" list are provided by the pyTivo half and those transfers are stored on the Tivo hard drive. The Streambaby half shows up in "Music, Photos, & Showcases" and allows you to stream videos to the Tivo, but not store them on the Tivo hard drive. They each have their pros and cons.


Okay, then I am viewing it through Streambaby, tho I've not seen that name anywhere, I do go into "Music, Photos & Showcases" area and make my choices from what shows up there, which plays them realtime ...
If I drop out and go back in, it has to load the show again ...

I do have a G4 macmini in the living room, and a MacTV160 on top of the TIVO, but I pretty much use them only for iTunes


----------



## jharkin

After I installed the Java update Streambaby failed with an error message when I tried to play a video. After quitting and restarting PyTivoX it worked again.


----------



## pilotbob

bohbot16 said:


> If you quit pyTivoX and restart it does the problem go away? I ran into that issue once but it went away with the restart.


Yep... that seemed to work. I expected it was a glitch.

All this has made me want to go out and get a MacMini so I can hook it right up to the TV so I can use Plex or Boxee (still undecided). Oh well.

BOb


----------



## richsadams

pilotbob said:


> All this has made me want to go out and get a MacMini so I can hook it right up to the TV so I can use Plex or Boxee (still undecided). Oh well.


I love our TiVo's, but our Mac Mini media center is awesome as well. :up: I used to use Plex, but the latest edition of Boxee blows it out of the water...streams Hulu from within and so much more. We're _big_ Boxee fans now.

Here are a couple of nice Mac Mini media center setup pages...

http://osxdaily.com/2010/03/22/how-...-media-center-server-and-remote-torrents-box/ (they're still using Plex)

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/163637/mac_mini_media_center_get_content.html


----------



## pilotbob

richsadams said:


> I love our TiVo's, but our Mac Mini media center is awesome as well. :up: I used to use Plex, but the latest edition of Boxee blows it out of the water...streams Hulu from within and so much more. We're _big_ Boxee fans now.


Good to hear. I've kinda been holding out for the Boxee box... to see what the price is. When I'm sure a mac mini would make an awesome media center it is a big pricey. I'm hoping the boxee box is under $200 and I am ordering it if so.

BOb


----------



## wmcbrine

pilotbob said:


> Perhaps the TiVo still had some phantom connection or cached data or something.


No, it doesn't work that way.



> _Although, just now tried to transfer one and it said the copyright holder didn't allow it. Very strange if you ask me._


That's really a generic "can't transfer" error (the only one available). pyTivo will report that for a file whose extension matches the supported list, but which ffmpeg can't make sense of.

It can also occur when ffmpeg just doesn't report back in time. Mostly that happens with files from remote network shares.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

pilotbob said:


> All this has made me want to go out and get a MacMini so I can hook it right up to the TV so I can use Plex or Boxee (still undecided). Oh well.


I haven't tried Boxee yet, maybe I should.

But I have tried VLC, Plex, and XBMC (the Mac port). They all *suck* compared to TiVo. Specifically the in-program navigation. I really like the way TiVo lets you FF, REW, go back 8 seconds, skip ahead 30 seconds, and skip to tick. None of these other programs are anywhere near as refined in they way they let you navigate.


----------



## pilotbob

I found out why Stream Baby wasn't working. Apparently I had installed an update to my routers firmware that was pretty buggy. It also blocked bonjour (mDNS packets) which I assume is what streambaby used.

Once I updated to the v2 linksys firmware (for my v1 device the horror) streambaby once again worked.

Thanks for all the help folks. At least I go a newer version of pyTivo and ffmpeg into pyTivoX out of all this.

BOb


----------



## cjsiv

I am a newbie to tivo but am loving it so far. Really prefer the streambaby portion as it works very well for me. I have read through extensively (I do believe) and I have seen others with the issue I am having. I downloaded and installed pytivox, have java updated, etc. When I start pytivo up, both it and streambaby appear on my tivo. After a few minutes, streambaby disappears from the tivo. I have to relaunch it on my imac, and then it works again. The constant dropout is getting kinda annoying since the computer is downstairs. Any help is greatly appreciated. I am running an airport extreme. My imac and the tivo are connected via ethernet. Tivo is an hd and hdxl. I am very competent when it comes to electronics, but can only do the basics with networking. Like I said, any insight is greatly appreciated. Other than the dropouts, it is a phenomenal piece of software. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

You should post in the Streambaby thread; maybe someone there can help.

Pytivox is a front end that runs both pytivo and streambaby. But if pytivox starts streambaby and then streambaby crashes, it's probably not something that pytivox can fix. Of course, pytivox can monitor if streambaby is still running, and restart it, but that seems cumbersome.

At any rate, I use pytivox just for the pytivo portion, I know very little about the streambaby portion.


----------



## cjsiv

Think I fixed it. I removed everything with apptrap. Downloaded pytivox v1.3b and it has been up and running all day today without dropouts.


----------



## RealityCheck

PyTiVoX refuses to "push" h.264 files to my Series3 without transcoding to MPEG-2 first. I try selecting files to "push" from the web interface, but nothing happens. Any advice? Sorry for the anemic details.

PyTivoX 1.3 running on Mac OS X 10.5.8 PowerPC (iMac 2.1GHz G5).


----------



## Rdian06

RealityCheck said:


> PyTiVoX refuses to "push" h.264 files to my Series3 without transcoding to MPEG-2 first. I try selecting files to "push" from the web interface, but nothing happens. Any advice? Sorry for the anemic details.
> 
> PyTivoX 1.3 running on Mac OS X 10.5.8 PowerPC (iMac 2.1GHz G5).


Your stated problem is self-contradictory. In the first sentence you're saying that the "push" works, but transcodes to MPEG-2. The second sentence indicates "push" doesn't work at all. Which is it?

Also, anemic details evoke anemic answers...


----------



## RealityCheck

I would like to push h.264 AVC files to my TiVo *without* transcoding them to MPEG-2. PyTivoX is supposably capable of this, but seems to fail when I attempt it. The attempts to "push" files through the web browser bare no results. I don't even get an error message.


----------



## wmcbrine

What _do_ you get? A blank page? Or what?


----------



## RealityCheck

Using Safari and Camino (with PyTivoX 1.3 loaded), I go to http://localhost:9032/. Next, I click on "My Share" and go to the list. I select an AVC file from "My Share", click on the check box, make sure my S3 is the target and click "Send to TiVo". The "loading" icon appears on the Safari bar. When the "loading" icon disappears, the list on the webpage remains. Nothing more happens.

The files stream fine with the "Streambaby" portion of PyTivoX (all are in .mp4 format AVC). They just refuse to "push".


----------



## Wil

I just saw a reference to version 1.3b6. I have McBrine's 1.3b (his message here 1/28/2010). Is there a b6 somewhere?

I also noticed mjboyle in a recent message in this thread simply replaced the "pyTivo-wmcbrine" resource file with the contents of the newest branch code and deleted the .pyc files. He did this to solve a specific problem, but would this be a good idea generally, to keep current?


----------



## Daiv

I'm having a problem with pyTivoX 1.3. I have a MacbookPro running 10.6.3 and have been running pyTivoX for some number of months with no problems. About the same time I updated to 10.6.3, I signed up for Tivos Beta testing program on my TivoHD. Now my Tivo can see my folders but always tells me there are no recordings when I try to navigate them. I have deleted folders, selected new folders, renamed folders, restarted and re-installed pyTivoX, restarted my Mac and I get the same results every time. I even restarted my router several times, just in case. No luck! 
Any suggestions?


----------



## jeaent

New to this. My Share folder shows up on "now showing," but folder remains empty.


----------



## jeaent

Forgot to add. Mac OS 10.5.8


----------



## Daiv

Nevermind... I pulled out my Series 2 DT and it's working just fine with pyTivoX. I'm made to assume there are some settings in the Beta Software on my Series 3 that is blocking the content transfer. 

Note to other Beta testers, PyTivoX will not work with your boxes.


----------



## chucky24

Apologies in advance if this has been addressed previously in the thread. I've done a cursory read of all 33 pages of the thread, and while I've seen others touching on this issue, I can't find a solution that works for me.

------

*The problem in a nutshell:*

My Mac Mini and my TiVoHD are on different subnets, and so my TiVo can't see the pyTivoX. I'm mainly interested in pyTivo functionality, although Streambaby functionality would be nice as well, but neither work.

------

*My setup:*

My WAN router communicates with my Mac Mini HTPC box via a nice 5ghz Wifi-n radio. I don't wish to buy a Wifi-n radio receiver for just my TiVo, both to save money, and to avoid the clutter of another box and power brick in the cramped area around my TV.

So I'm using the Mac Mini as a radio receiver / router for the TiVo, connecting the Mac Mini to the TiVo via ethernet cable. I then enabled Internet Sharing on the Mini, sharing the Airport connection to Ethernet, and pretty much everything works just fine, with the exception of pyTivoX. Here's a list of what works with my setup:

- iTivo
- Roxio's Mac2Tivo
- Roxio's TiVo Transfer
- Netflix Streaming and Amazon VOD on the TiVo

Again, pyTivoX is the *only* thing I can't get working with this setup.

-----

*My settings:*

TiVo Network Settings (These are manually set)

IP Address: 192.168.2.2
Gateway Address: 192.168.2.1
Broadcast Address: 192.168.2.255

Mac Mini Airport Settings (These are where the Mini's sits on the LAN)

IP Address: 192.168.1.4
Router: 192.168.1.1

Mac Mini Ethernet Settings (These are how I manually set up the Mini to function as the TiVo's router)

IP Address: 192.168.2.1
Router: 192.168.1.1

------

*Possible solutions:*

- Change something in the pyTivoX config files.

I've tried editing the config files in ~/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX, but either I don't know what I'm doing, or it's not possible.

This is obviously my *preferred* way of solving the problem.

- Change something in my Mac Mini Ethernet Settings.

If there is some way to put the TiVo on the same subnet as my Mini without mucking up everything else on the TiVo that currently works perfectly, I'd be happy to solve the issue that way.

I originally put the TiVo on a different subnet purely because I couldn't figure out any other way to get the Mini to properly work as the TiVo's router if I put it on the same subnet, but I'm no networking genius, and perhaps I'm missing something obvious here.

- Either buy the TiVo a separate router or give up on using pyTivoX.

Obviously, this doesn't seem like much of a solution to me at all, but if that's where things are headed, I'd love to know.

------

Thanks in advance for any advice or tips.


----------



## kupe

Hey wmc and everyone-

I have a PyTivoX question. I discovered today that the latest version of Handbrake will encode with "Soft Subtitles". In the past, it could only hard-burn the subtitles onto an encode, so you couldn't turn them on or off. I tested a Handbrake encode today and it works great in Quicktime Player under OS X Leopard. Subtitles can be turned on and off.

I then transferred the same file to my Tivo HD with PyTivoX 1.3b6. Unfortunately, my Tivo HD does not recognize the presence of Subtitles or Closed Captions and is unable to display them. Is this a Tivo software issue, or are the Subtitles perhaps being stripped by PyTivoX during encode?

Dave


----------



## orangeboy

chucky24 said:


> ...My Mac Mini and my TiVoHD are on different subnets...


I'm sure you probably tried it before, but how about:

TiVo
IP Address: 192.168.1.15
Gateway Address: *192.168.1.1*

Mac Mini Airport (unchanged)
IP Address: 192.168.1.4
Router: *192.168.1.1*

Mac Mini Ethernet
IP Address: 192.168.1.10
Router: *192.168.1.1*

All should have the same subnet mask (255.255.255.0).

I'm not a Mac guy, and it seems the terminology is a bit different (Router in place of Default Gateway?), but creating different networks and/or subnets usually shouldn't be required in a typical household.


----------



## chucky24

orangeboy said:


> I'm sure you probably tried it before, but how about ... I'm not a Mac guy


I actually *haven't* tried that, given that everything I've read about using OS X's Internet Sharing emphasizes the necessity of creating a second subnet for the shared connection, and given that everything else connecting the TiVo to my LAN and WAN works like a charm as is, with the exception of pyTivoX.

I assume it has something to do with the fact that a Mac isn't really a full router, and can't work as a "bridge". But I really don't have solid knowledge of the finer points (or even the rougher points) of LAN networking, and your suggestion could well work perfectly. But, again, all the tutorials I've read on the OS X software feature strongly advise against it.

So, hopefully, someone with good pyTivoX knowledge will pop on here and tell me what to do with the config files to let pyTivoX send its beacon on the second subnet. If that doesn't happen in a couple of days, I'll try your suggestion, and report back the network mayhem or success.


----------



## kupe

Chucky-

Why not just buy a Tivo Wireless N adapter for your Tivo? Then it will be talking to the same router as the Mini and your subnet problem is solved. It's cheap, no power brick, and tiny.

Just a thought.

Kupe


----------



## chucky24

kupe said:


> Why not just buy a Tivo Wireless N adapter for your Tivo? Then it will be talking to the same router as the Mini and your subnet problem is solved. It's cheap, no power brick, and tiny.


1) Well, $70 + tax is cheap compared to expensive things. But I'd rather spend the money on a 1 TB HD, or buy more Amazon VOD, or whatever.

2) There is a non-insignificant power brick in the plug.

3) Cable clutter is an issue where my Mini and TiVo live, and this adds two.

4) And perhaps even more importantly, I can get all the network connectivity I need, and I can get all the TiVo LAN and WAN interaction one can get (with the lone exception of PyTivoX) *with my existing gear*.

Other than pyTivoX, the TiVo is living quite happily on the second subnet. The TiVo can talk to the internet. The Mini can talk to the TiVo. The Mini can even send a beacon to the TiVo (using Roxio's Mac2Tivo). And with one line of UNIX, all the other computers on the LAN can talk to the TiVo.

So, I'm thinking I *perhaps don't have a subnet problem to solve*. I'm thinking I (hopefully) just need to find a line to put into one of pyTivoX's config files to have it send its beacon out to the second subnet, and that's the problem to be solved.

The issue of multiple subnets and specifying them in config files in pyTivoX is touched on earlier in the thread, but the context was a bit different, and I couldn't suss out the meaning.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

chucky24 said:


> So, I'm thinking I *perhaps don't have a subnet problem to solve*.


Perhaps that's just wishful thinking. 

The Unix underpinnings of OS X can help a great deal in diagnosing problems like this, but you must learn more about them. I can only point you in a general direction, since I have no way to replicate your exact environment. The following may seem like basic information for "hackers", but since you didn't do it I assume you're not familiar with it.

You can examine IP packets sent/received at any interface by using the command line program "tcpdump". You run this using a command line interface called "terminal". You can usually start terminal by searching for that word in spotlight. It should be the "Top Hit". Unfortunately tcpdump is a complex program for those unfamiliar with it. I assume you are unfamiliar because if you were familiar you would already be using it.

In order for tcpdump to know what to do, it must know what "interface" to use. Your wireless connection uses one interface, your wired ethernet uses another. You can find out the names of the interfaces on your computer by issuing the command (in terminal):

ifconfig​
On my 3 y/o iMac this command produces (partial output):



Code:


en1: flags=8823<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	ether 00:1c:b3:72:b2:d7 
	media: autoselect (<unknown type>) status: inactive
	supported media: autoselect

en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	inet 192.168.17.80 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.17.255
	ether 00:1b:63:95:1c:4f 
	media: autoselect (100baseTX <half-duplex>) status: active
	supported media: autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,flow-control> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control> 1000baseT <full-duplex> 1000baseT <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control> none

The above may differ for the Mini. I don't know since I've never owned a mini.

Once you have identified the two relevant interfaces you need to start two separate tcpdump sessions in parallel. You do this by opening two separate terminal windows. The commands for each will be similar.

If you are already an administrator on your computer you can issue the tcpdump commands more easily. If not, then the easiest thing is to do all this from a user who has administrative privileges.

sudo tcpdump -l -n -i en0​sudo tcpdump -l -n -i en1​
You will be prompted for your administrator password by the sudo command.

The above will produce timestamped packet dumps for each interface. If your Mini is properly routing, you will see an IP packet arrive at an interface and very shortly later depart out of the other interface. The IP addresses will be re-written by the Mini, so it may be a little difficult to follow whats going on.

Good luck.


----------



## Rdian06

chucky24 said:


> *The problem in a nutshell:*
> 
> My Mac Mini and my TiVoHD are on different subnets, and so my TiVo can't see the pyTivoX. I'm mainly interested in pyTivo functionality, although Streambaby functionality would be nice as well, but neither work.


As far as I know the Zeroconf discovery protocol REQUIRES the Tivo and pyTivo machine to be on the same subnet. The pyTivo machine sends broadcast packets to announce it's presence. Those broadcasts won't cross subnet boundaries.

In your case, your Mac Mini has TWO network interfaces. One that is on the same subnet as pyTivo and one that is the Internet connection.

It sounds like pyTivo might be using the Internet connection to send it's broadcasts rather than using the second interface that provides the private subnet the Tivo is on.

You could disable the newer Zeroconf style beacons and use the old beacon mechanism which allows you to select which subnet to send the beacons to.

In your pyTivo.conf, you would need to set:

zerconf = false
beacon = <tivo IP or tivo subnet broadcast address>

However, once you do so, you won't be able to use pyTivoX's gui to set any options as it will overwrite the manual settings you added.

For more information on how to use the beacon config option, see:

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Configure_pyTivo#beacon


----------



## Rdian06

kupe said:


> Hey wmc and everyone-
> 
> I have a PyTivoX question. I discovered today that the latest version of Handbrake will encode with "Soft Subtitles". In the past, it could only hard-burn the subtitles onto an encode, so you couldn't turn them on or off. I tested a Handbrake encode today and it works great in Quicktime Player under OS X Leopard. Subtitles can be turned on and off.
> 
> I then transferred the same file to my Tivo HD with PyTivoX 1.3b6. Unfortunately, my Tivo HD does not recognize the presence of Subtitles or Closed Captions and is unable to display them. Is this a Tivo software issue, or are the Subtitles perhaps being stripped by PyTivoX during encode?
> 
> Dave


Closed Captions and subtitles use different formats. Soft subs are stored as a separate stream in the video container. Close Captions are encoded into the video frame in an unused area.

If you want subs that can be turned on an off during playback, then you need to use t2sami to convert the soft sub into Closed Captions.

Otherwise, you'd have to burn the subs into the video directly with Handbrake or mencoder. Last I checked, ffmpeg didn't support burning the subs in yet.


----------



## kupe

Rdian06 said:


> If you want subs that can be turned on an off during playback, then you need to use t2sami to convert the soft sub into Closed Captions.


Thanks for the info! Alas it appears t2sami is Windows-only. I guess for now I'll stick with HardSubs.

Kupe


----------



## chucky24

Rdian06 said:


> In your pyTivo.conf, you would need to set:
> 
> zerconf = false
> beacon = <tivo IP or tivo subnet broadcast address>
> 
> However, once you do so, you won't be able to use pyTivoX's gui to set any options as it will overwrite the manual settings you added.


And Rdian06 saves the day.

I didn't even need the "zeroconf" line. I just edited the "beacon" line in my pyTivo.conf file, and it works. Though I don't have a need for Streambaby, I tried adding changing the "ip" line of my streambaby.ini file, and Streambaby also works.

*So, in short, pyTivoX works just fine with the TiVo on a second subnet*. Someone should add it to the FAQ.

Of course that means I lose the use of Yoav's GUI, which I'm not thrilled about, but life goes on. And I've discovered wmcbrine's web interface, which is slightly easier than editing the conf file when I want to change my shares.

------

And since I've lost use of the GUI, and since Yoav seems to have left us to fend for ourselves, if anyone is still working on the project, may I humbly suggest a new feature for pyTivoX to allow specifying the pyTivo beacon somehow without disabling the GUI features?

I'm not even suggesting putting it into the GUI prefs, (though that would be nice). But even allowing for a "pyTivo-user.conf" file in the same way that there is a "streambaby-user.ini" file would take care of the issue. After reading more carefully through all 33 pages of the thread, I notice that I am not alone in having my TiVo on a second subnet, and given that it's pretty easy to get pyTivoX working on the second subnet on a technical level...


----------



## chucky24

However, I am having one other problem. It may belong more in the pyTivo thread than here, but since I'm already here, and since wmcbrine seems to check in on this thread, here goes:

I have a file which pyTivo failed to transfer due to "copyright reasons". Having just read all 33 pages of the thread, I understand that isn't what's really going on.

*The file*

- Transfered and decoded a file from my TiVo to my Mac using iTivo.
- Edited out the commercials by hand using MPEG Streamclip.
- File plays just fine on the Mac using VLC, Toast Video Player, and EyeTV.

*My confusion*

At this point, I assume I have an mpg2 file, all ready for the TiVo in native format, and one that needs no transcoding. I'm befuddled as to why transcoding fails, since to my (likely incorrect) understanding, no transcoding should be needed. The file should just be sent natively to the TiVo, no?

And FWIW, I've used this precise workflow in the past with great success multiple times. Though I should note that now I'm on 10.6 and pyTivoX 1.3, while the last time I did this both my OS and my pyTivoX were of previous versions.

Beyond my wanting to solve the issue of this particular file, I'm curious to figure out if I just bring a file from TiVo to Mac, decrypt it, and then send it right back to the TiVo, it shouldn't get transcoded, right?

And if so, and given that the TiVo seems to be just fine with files edited via MPEG Streamclip, is there anything in the pyTivo.conf file that I can set to force pyTivoX to not even bothering to try to transcode a file and to just send it natively?

*The log*

(I've tried to clip it down to only the relevant part, but if more of the log is needed, I can certainly post more.)



Code:


Input #0, ac3, from '/Volumes/FW Media/TiVo Movies/NBA Finals/NBA Basketball - Finals Game 7.mpg':
  Duration: 59:24:53.68, bitrate: 384 kb/s
    Stream #0.0: Audio: ac3, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 384 kb/s
At least one output file must be specified

DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:failed at vCodec
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:failed at mapVideo
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:failed at vWidth/vHeight
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:failed at vFps
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:aFreq=48000; vFps=; container=ac3; kbps=384; mapAudio=[('0.0', '')]; vHeight=; vCodec=; Supported=False; aKbps=384; par=None; millisecs=213893680; par2=None; par1=None; mapVideo=None; vWidth=; dar1=None; aCodec=ac3
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:FALSE, file not supported /Volumes/FW Media/TiVo Movies/NBA Finals/NBA Basketball - Finals Game 7.mpg
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.2 [29/Jun/2010 12:13:52] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=NBA%20Finals&SortOrder=!CaptureDate&ItemCount=1&AnchorItem=%2FNBA%2520Finals%2FNBA%2520Basketball%2520-%2520Finals%2520Game%25207.mpg&AnchorOffset=-1&Filter=x-tivo-container%2Ftivo-videos,x-tivo-container%2Ffolder,video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg,video%2F* HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/FW Media/TiVo Movies/NBA Finals/NBA Basketball - Finals Game 7.mpg
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:FALSE, file not supported /Volumes/FW Media/TiVo Movies/NBA Finals/NBA Basketball - Finals Game 7.mpg
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.2 [29/Jun/2010 12:13:52] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=TVBusQuery&Container=NBA%20Finals&File=%2FNBA%20Basketball%20-%20Finals%20Game%207.mpg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.2.2 [29/Jun/2010 12:13:58] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryFormats&SourceFormat=video%2Fx-tivo-mpeg HTTP/1.1" 200 -
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:CACHE HIT! /Volumes/FW Media/TiVo Movies/NBA Finals/NBA Basketball - Finals Game 7.mpg
DEBUG:pyTivo.video.transcode:FALSE, file not supported /Volumes/FW Media/TiVo Movies/NBA Finals/NBA Basketball - Finals Game 7.mpg


----------



## wmcbrine

chucky24 said:


> And I've discovered wmcbrine's web interface


Don't give me credit for that -- it's KRKeegan's work. I've only revised it slightly.

Re: your next post, it looks like ffmpeg couldn't read the file for some reason. The failure is not that it can't transcode it, but that it can't even get basic info about the video stream, which it needs in order to decide whether or not it has to transcode it. You could force it to go by the extension, just passing through all ".mpg" files, by disabling ffmpeg entirely. But it would be better, if possible, to figure out what's wrong with the file, from ffmpeg's perspective.


----------



## chucky24

wmcbrine said:


> But it would be better, if possible, to figure out what's wrong with the file, from ffmpeg's perspective.


Ah. But I don't care about ffmpeg's perspective here. I'm generally opposed to transcoding down from broadcast mpg2.

All I care about is TiVo's perspective here. If TiVo can't handle playback of the file, *then* I'd become interested in what's wrong with the file. (And while I'd be interested for curiosity's sake in figuring out why MPEG Streamclip was suddenly borking my files from TiVo's perspective, in a worst case scenario I can semi-happily live with just letting the Mac Mini handle playback. The remote control interface isn't nearly as elegant, but I prefer that to the loss in quality inherent in transcoding. I never playback files on the TiVo that didn't originate as files on TiVo.)

Or put another way, I'm guessing my next troubleshooting step is to figure out the magic pyTivo configuration line to disable ffmpeg if I'm feeding it an .mpg file extension. After all, what do I have to lose other than possibly having to power cycle the TiVo?

(However, if there is some simple way for me to run some type of ffmpeg diagnostics on the file that you think would be helpful, I could certainly go that way. My uneducated reading of the log is that the version of ffmpeg in pyTivoX thinks the file has no video.)


----------



## wmcbrine

There is no such line. You'd simply have to disable ffmpeg entirely, by removing it, so that pyTivo couldn't find it. Only then does pyTivo fall back on using the extension.

pyTivo uses ffmpeg on _all_ files, just to report on dimensions, length, etc. This is important even for plain old MPEG-2 files. Fallback mode is an inferior mode of operation, which is why it's a last resort. Transcoding is not the issue.


----------



## chucky24

wmcbrine said:


> pyTivo uses ffmpeg on _all_ files, just to report on dimensions, length, etc. This is important even for plain old MPEG-2 files. Fallback mode is an inferior mode of operation, which is why it's a last resort. Transcoding is not the issue.


OK. I follow.

Anything I can do to deal with the file from ffmepg's perspective?

Does my reading of the log that ffmepg thinks the file has audio but not video seem correct?

Anything I can do to fix the file for ffmpeg, such as remuxing the file somehow, or something similar? (My MPEG knowledge is somewhat minimal.)

Any idea why simple editing in MPEG Streamclip would be causing such problems in the first place? I tried editing a second file, and got the exact same problem with pyTivoX. (I tried employing the "fix timecode" operation in MPEG Streamclip, but it didn't solve the issue.)

Should I be trying to drop in a more current version of ffmpeg? (I don't have the skills to compile, so I'd be hoping there is an already compiled binary out there.)

-----

In short, what would you do in my shoes in such a situation?

Perhaps I should try the latest MPEG Streamclip beta. I'm still on the last non-beta release (v1.9.2), since that's worked fine and dandy with pyTivoX in the past, and since nothing in the change log for the v1.9.3 betas seemed to apply to my situation, but given my minimal understanding of MPEG, perhaps some of those changes actually were important in some way.


----------



## Rdian06

chucky24 said:


> Does my reading of the log that ffmepg thinks the file has audio but not video seem correct?


Yes it looks like ffmpeg things the MPEG file only has an audio stream. What happens when you take the iTivo decoded MPEG and try to send it back to the Tivo (i.e. without editting it.)


----------



## chucky24

Rdian06 said:


> What happens when you take the iTivo decoded MPEG and try to send it back to the Tivo (i.e. without editting it.)


If I just simply round-trip the file without editing it, pyTivoX sends it back to the TiVo just fine.

Part of my befuddlement here is that the described workflow of editing decoded TiVo files in MPEG Steamclip and then sending them back to the TiVo using pyTivoX *used to* work just fine. I've done it many times without a hitch. But I haven't done it in four or five months, and since then, I've upgraded from OS X 10.5 to 10.6, and upgraded to pyTivoX 1.3, so there are multiple moving parts here, unfortunately. And thus whatever is going wrong doesn't seem obvious to me.

-----

Without guidance on how to further troubleshoot or fix the file from ffmpeg's point of view, I guess the next thing I'll try is taking ffmpeg out of the pyTivoX app bundle, thus forcing pyTivoX to just send the file over to the TiVo and see if the TiVo can grok the file or not. I assume I can't damage my TiVo by sending it a file it can't handle - that a worst case scenario here is just that the TiVo will hang and I'll have to power cycle it and then delete the file, no?


----------



## wmcbrine

Generally the TiVo will just drop the connection when fed something it doesn't like.


----------



## Rdian06

chucky24 said:


> If I just simply round-trip the file without editing it, pyTivoX sends it back to the TiVo just fine.
> 
> Part of my befuddlement here is that the described workflow of editing decoded TiVo files in MPEG Steamclip and then sending them back to the TiVo using pyTivoX *used to* work just fine. I've done it many times without a hitch. But I haven't done it in four or five months, and since then, I've upgraded from OS X 10.5 to 10.6, and upgraded to pyTivoX 1.3, so there are multiple moving parts here, unfortunately. And thus whatever is going wrong doesn't seem obvious to me.


Try upgrading pyTivoX's ffmpeg using my Intel Mac build. See:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7854308#post7854308

I haven't used MPEG Streamclip in ages so I'm not sure what's happening.


----------



## chucky24

Thanks for the help, both wmcbrine and Rdian06.

I will first try Rdian06's build of ffmpeg, and if that doesn't help, I'll try just sending the file over without ffmpeg installed. I'm also going to try the 1.9.3 beta of MPEG Streamclip, to see if that makes an impact.

I shall report back with results after it's all done.

-----



Rdian06 said:


> I haven't used MPEG Streamclip in ages so I'm not sure what's happening.


Do you use something else for MPEG-2 editing? I'm not aware I had any other options on the platform.

(I keep meaning to research if there is some well-working automated comskip software I can run on Windows using VMWare, since I'm under the impression that such an animal doesn't exist on OS X, but I've been lazy on that front.)


----------



## Fofer

chucky24 said:


> (I keep meaning to research if there is some well-working automated comskip software I can run on Windows using VMWare, since I'm under the impression that such an animal doesn't exist on OS X, but I've been lazy on that front.)


FWIW, iTiVo has comskip. It's billed as an "experimental" feature, as I understand it, but appears to work fine for folks who've used it.


----------



## chucky24

Fofer said:


> FWIW, iTiVo has comskip. It's billed as an "experimental" feature, as I understand it, but appears to work fine for folks who've used it.


I was under the firm impression that the comskip feature in iTiVo doesn't work well, but I no longer remember how I arrived at that impression.

After arriving at that impression, I tried KMTTG, which was advertised as working well for comskip, but only on SD material. (I've used KMTTG on SD material, and my experience was that it works pretty damn well about half the time, and not at all the other half of the time. But it's been a while, as I mostly watch HD material. So the state of the art may be different on that one too.)

In short, I may not have a clue what I'm talking about here. And since this is turning into something *far* off-topic for the thread, I think it may be wiser for me to just go review the relevant threads rather than continuing to hijack this one.


----------



## unkle77

I just started having problems with pytivox 1.3

Once i start up pytivox and click apply.. I can see my folder in the Now playing list but when i go into it, it says that there are no recording there.... even though there are plenty of AVI's in the folder.

UPDATE:

I just reinstalled pytivox 1.3 and now i cant even see the folders. seems like it all went down the sh__hole.... sigh.. so aggravating.

I have little snitch installed... didnt change anything between yesterday and today. I even went into the preferences and told it to STOP and still nothing... anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## unkle77

update again:

So after fiddling around with pretty much anything I can think of... I think it may be the tivo wireless adapter that crapped out on me.

I repositioned it so that it is literally 10 ft away from my time capsule (the only obstruction is a wood panel where i store the capsule) and I can logon to the network within tivo and get 68-70&#37; signal strength. BUT when i try to transfer avi's it goes at a painstakingly slow pace and when i try to view the folder it takes 5-10 seconds for files to show up or tivo just says "there are no videos in this folder" when there are.

can someone confirm my suspicion or give me some other avenues to get my pytivox-->tivo speeds back to normal?


----------



## Rdian06

unkle77 said:


> update again:
> 
> So after fiddling around with pretty much anything I can think of... I think it may be the tivo wireless adapter that crapped out on me.
> 
> I repositioned it so that it is literally 10 ft away from my time capsule (the only obstruction is a wood panel where i store the capsule) and I can logon to the network within tivo and get 68-70% signal strength. BUT when i try to transfer avi's it goes at a painstakingly slow pace and when i try to view the folder it takes 5-10 seconds for files to show up or tivo just says "there are no videos in this folder" when there are.
> 
> can someone confirm my suspicion or give me some other avenues to get my pytivox-->tivo speeds back to normal?


Perhaps another wireless network is operating on the same channel as yours causing collisions? For 802.11g equipment, there are really only three non-overlapping channels: 1, 6, 11. So first try power cycling the time capsule. If that doesn't help, try changing the channel it's using.


----------



## PoobBubes

I just installed pyTivoX on my iMac (10.6.4). The pyTivo part works fine, but no matter what I try I cannot get StreamBaby to show up on the Tivo (Premiere). Does anyone know some things to try? I have tried to open a port in my router and I have manually set the ip in streambaby.ini to my pc's ip address. Are there any other thing I can try?


----------



## James T. Savidge

Greetings,

I was originally exploring using pyTivoX as a way to get around the problems that my TiVo Premiere was having seeing my playlists form YouTube. Yesterday I finally got my playlist to show up my making sure that I had something in the playlists Description field.

On my way to getting that to work, I still havent been able to get one part of pyTivoX to work: push.

When running it, I can see my shared folders on my TiVo and I dont seem to have any problems getting it to pull videos from my Mac. However I havent been able to get the file to be pushed from the Mac. (I havent even tried to generate any metadata files yet.)

in the Push Support section of the pyTivoX preferences, I have entered the email address that the TiVo website asked me to use as my login ID, and I have entered the same password I use on their website. I have several of my shared folders entered in the Shared Directories list, but nothing is being moved over to my TiVo Premier.

All the files Im trying to push are m4v format. They can be pulled to the TiVo, but can those file types also be pushed?

If so, what can I do to diagnose what might be preventing the push from working?

Config:

MacOS X 10.6.4
TiVo Premiere XL
pyTivo 1.3
File types - *.m4v

Any suggestions?

James T. Savidge, Monday, July 19, 2010


----------



## Rdian06

James T. Savidge said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I was originally exploring using pyTivoX as a way to get around the problems that my TiVo Premiere was having seeing my playlists form YouTube. Yesterday I finally got my playlist to show up my making sure that I had something in the playlists Description field.
> 
> On my way to getting that to work, I still havent been able to get one part of pyTivoX to work: push.
> 
> When running it, I can see my shared folders on my TiVo and I dont seem to have any problems getting it to pull videos from my Mac. However I havent been able to get the file to be pushed from the Mac. (I havent even tried to generate any metadata files yet.)
> 
> in the Push Support section of the pyTivoX preferences, I have entered the email address that the TiVo website asked me to use as my login ID, and I have entered the same password I use on their website. I have several of my shared folders entered in the Shared Directories list, but nothing is being moved over to my TiVo Premier.
> 
> All the files Im trying to push are m4v format. They can be pulled to the TiVo, but can those file types also be pushed?
> 
> If so, what can I do to diagnose what might be preventing the push from working?
> 
> Config:
> 
> MacOS X 10.6.4
> TiVo Premiere XL
> pyTivo 1.3
> File types - *.m4v
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> James T. Savidge, Monday, July 19, 2010


"Push" means to initiate the video transfer from the pyTivo web interface rather than using the Tivo's Now Playing interface (pull). It doesn't automatically transfer (unless you script, but that's another topic).

See:

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/post10142.html#10142


----------



## James T. Savidge

Rdian06 said:


> "Push" means to initiate the video transfer from the pyTivo web interface rather than using the Tivo's Now Playing interface (pull). It doesn't automatically transfer (unless you script, but that's another topic).
> 
> See:
> 
> [ Link to the pyTivo forum was here ]


Thank you. That other thread helped clear up some of my misconceptions, and after a bit of bumbling around I finally got it working. (Ill update that other thread so others can LFMF.)

Thanks.

James T. Savidge, Wednesday, July 21, 2010


----------



## TexasMan

PoobBubes said:


> I just installed pyTivoX on my iMac (10.6.4). The pyTivo part works fine, but no matter what I try I cannot get StreamBaby to show up on the Tivo (Premiere). Does anyone know some things to try? I have tried to open a port in my router and I have manually set the ip in streambaby.ini to my pc's ip address. Are there any other thing I can try?


I've got the same issue. Program installed and working fine prior to the update and now the PyTivo part works fine. I can push content to the Tivo and the sharepoint shows up as usual in the Now Playing list BUT Streambaby appears to be missing in action as no sharepoint appears under Music, Photos and Showcases at all.

Nothing else has changed except for the operating system update (I do believe Apple also pushed out a Java update as well) so I've been using the PyTivo portion only but I hate copying the videos over if I only want to stream them.

Other third-party streaming solution such as Serviio, etc. seem to work fine but these stream to the TV not the Tivo and lose some functionality. I'm guessing Streambaby is due for an update (current version .29).


----------



## JF0rd

When I open pytivox on my mac mini. It opens, but I never get the window to add folders. This is on the latest updates of Snow Leopard. 

Any ideas?


----------



## mec1991

JF0rd said:


> When I open pytivox on my mac mini. It opens, but I never get the window to add folders. This is on the latest updates of Snow Leopard.
> 
> Any ideas?


Are you clicking the blue + icon in the lower right side?


----------



## ebf

Hi all.

I'm not sure if this is a TiVo or a pyTiVo issue...

I have been using pyTiVo with my Series2 boxes successfully for ages. We just added a TiVo HDXL to the collection and am finding some files, avi and mp4, that I pull or push to the new box are showing the wrong aspect ratio-- tall and squished instead of letter boxed as they appear when pulled/pushed via my Series2 box connected to the same TV (and the same source files). I have a 10+ year old RCA brand standard def 4:3 TV connected to my new TiVo by rca cables. I've tried changing the TiVo video output settings, currently 480p, but all options result in the same visual output; the TV aspect option on the TiVo, classic 4:3; and aspect correction mode, panel, but nothing makes my transferred videos normal looking.

I vaguely remember reading about some additional setting in pyTiVo for the Series3 and HD boxes, but can't find it now.

Can someone give me some tips?

Thanks.


----------



## pilotbob

ebf said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a TiVo or a pyTiVo issue...
> 
> I have been using pyTiVo with my Series2 boxes successfully for ages. We just added a TiVo HDXL to the collection and am finding some files, avi and mp4, that I pull or push to the new box are showing the wrong aspect ratio-- tall and squished instead of letter boxed as they appear when pulled/pushed via my Series2 box connected to the same TV (and the same source files). I have a 10+ year old RCA brand standard def 4:3 TV connected to my new TiVo by rca cables. I've tried changing the TiVo video output settings, currently 480p, but all options result in the same visual output; the TV aspect option on the TiVo, classic 4:3; and aspect correction mode, panel, but nothing makes my transferred videos normal looking.
> 
> I vaguely remember reading about some additional setting in pyTiVo for the Series3 and HD boxes, but can't find it now.
> 
> Can someone give me some tips?
> 
> Thanks.


"Note: Before streaming, make sure your TiVo is set to the "Panel" aspect mode. If it is not, streaming videos will not display in the correct aspect ratio."

This is from this awesome thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7097286

BOb


----------



## thewebgal

Been watching the BBC video series "Life", which I have in mkv files - 1.9g for a 58 minutes episode. Got them on a SHARE drive and hit pyTivoX in the Showcases settings to play. 
The resolution and audio are amazing, but its such a large file that I have to let it preload to some extent or else I very quickly overrun the buffer. Part of that is because my Airport Extreme (N) is 1 floor up and at the opposite end of the house from my Airport express (N) so there is plaster and all kinds of other things in the way. But I just revamped my network settings and after watching an episode today, the TIVOHD "settings" screen says its getting remote file loads at 7.9Meg/sec - which seems to be mighty good (it was just under 4Meg yesterday).

My best guess is the only way to improve this, short of moving the TIVOHD to my office, would be to run ethernet between my office and the TV room, and hang the Express(N) at the end of the cable as an extended network.

What say all of you to this?


----------



## ebf

ebf said:


> ... I vaguely remember reading about some additional setting in pyTiVo for the Series3 and HD boxes, but can't find it now...


I think I found the setting. It set aspect169=true under the "[_tivo_HD]" section (could have also gone under the specific tivo section). The same transferred videos now display correctly. However, TiVo downloaded "on demand" web videos still look stretched. I've only received a few of those and have not been able to check the source RSS feeds to see if it is the downloading by TiVo or just how the original file is.


----------



## ebf

pilotbob said:


> "Note: Before streaming, make sure your TiVo is set to the "Panel" aspect mode. If it is not, streaming videos will not display in the correct aspect ratio."


Thanks for the link! Does that mean the transfer is recorded differently based on the TiVo aspect mode setting and will not change after recording when you toggle the aspect mode? Seems strange.


----------



## sepstein

First time with pyTivo.

I've installed pyTivoX, and can get the streaming to work (StreamBaby), but not pyTivo itself. My Now Playing list will show the share, and when I select it, I get the header but no file listing. 

When I exit from the share, the Now Playing list doesn't show the share any longer.

Any hints?


----------



## sepstein

Seems it is in part a firewall issue - turning off the firewall of my Mac allow me to see the directory.

I've been having mixed luck in pulling shows, though. Most .tivo recordings fail immediately. Another got about 10&#37; on to the TiVo before dying.


----------



## Marconi

Does anyone know what use, if any, pyTiVo makes of my MAK when transferring files back to TiVo?

I typically use iTiVo to fetch recordings from my TiVos and use the "decrypt" mode to un-encode my MAK from the recordings.

When I transfer recordings back to TiVo, does pyTiVo use my MAK in any way to mark the recordings as "belonging to" my MAK?

When transferring recordings from my Mac to a TiVo DVR via pyTiVo, does the recording get re-encrypted by TiVo to include its MAK? Hey, they might be home movies, for all TiVo knows. Would it bother to encrypt pyTiVo'd recordings with a MAK? 

My sister is sending me her Series 2 TiVo to upgrade with a new drive and she wants some recordings saved. I intend to transfer the recordings to my Mac via iTiVo, upgrade the drive, then transfer them back via pyTiVo. I'm wondering if I need to put her MAK into pyTiVo when transferring her recordings back to the new drive.


----------



## wmcbrine

Marconi said:


> Does anyone know what use, if any, pyTiVo makes of my MAK when transferring files back to TiVo?


None. It's used for extraction and decryption. Well, technically, if you push a .TiVo file, or transfer an HD .TiVo file to a Series 2, that requires decryption, so those are the only cases.



> _When I transfer recordings back to TiVo, does pyTiVo use my MAK in any way to mark the recordings as "belonging to" my MAK?_


No. However, the TiVo itself will remux the recordings to its internal format, and you'll only be able to extract them again in the form of an encrypted .TiVo file (or not at all, in the case of Pushed recordings).

The internal format the TiVo uses isn't the same as a .TiVo file, either. Every extraction involves a remux and encryption. (This is the main reason it's so freaking slow.) And no, it does not care where the programs originally came from.



> _I'm wondering if I need to put her MAK into pyTiVo when transferring her recordings back to the new drive._


No.


----------



## ItsRounder

TexasMan said:


> I've got the same issue. Program installed and working fine prior to the update and now the PyTivo part works fine. I can push content to the Tivo and the sharepoint shows up as usual in the Now Playing list BUT Streambaby appears to be missing in action as no sharepoint appears under Music, Photos and Showcases at all.


It's a bit late to help you but perhaps others will find this useful in the future. When I had the same thing happen, I was able to fix it by clicking on the large green check mark apply button. Once I did that and went back to Music, Photos, and Showcases my streams showed back up in the list. I didn't change any thing but something about clicking on the apply button did the trick.


----------



## photosurrealism

I just recently got a TiVo Premiere and wanted to use the ReplayTV plugin in pyTivoX to access my DVArchive.

I put the plugin in the plugins directory in the App wrapper and added a section to my conf file that looks right, but no dice. Is that the right way to add a plugin to pyTivoX?

Figuring I'd try to see if it was looking at the plugin at all, I copied the conf file back into the app wrapper (because I didn't know where it'd look out of the App context) and ran the pyTivo.py manually and it said:



> Error no admin plugin exists. Check the type setting for your share.
> ERROR: pyTivo:ReplayTV - 'module' object has no attribute 'get'


Does that mean the replaytv plugin is broken (or conforms to an older API or something)? Or did I configure it wrong? (I copied the example section that came with substituting in my hostname.) Does anyone else have this working?

If I'm doing the right thing as far as pyTivoX is concerned, yes, I'll go over to the main pyTivo thread next.


----------



## TexasMan

ItsRounder said:


> It's a bit late to help you but perhaps others will find this useful in the future. When I had the same thing happen, I was able to fix it by clicking on the large green check mark apply button. Once I did that and went back to Music, Photos, and Showcases my streams showed back up in the list. I didn't change any thing but something about clicking on the apply button did the trick.


Thanks for the suggestion but no dice. It appears as though the problem is with StreamBaby so hopefully the developer will take a look at this as I'm tired of copying files to the Tivo instead of being able to stream them.


----------



## Iluvatar

TexasMan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but no dice. It appears as though the problem is with StreamBaby so hopefully the developer will take a look at this as I'm tired of copying files to the Tivo instead of being able to stream them.


Have you looked at the StreamBaby log to see if it says what is going on?

Have you tried deleting your pyTivoX user preferences folder and starting fresh?

Like others I have never had issues accessing StreamBaby with pyTivoX on my TiVo. Running 10.6.4. Apple's updates have never caused issues for me.

You mentioned StreamBaby v29 being available, however pyTivoX has not been updated by Yoav since Aug 2009 and contains build r253 or r239. If you want to try v29 I suggest you manually update pyTivoX yourself with the latest StreamBaby to see if it fixes anything for you.


----------



## pilotbob

TexasMan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but no dice. It appears as though the problem is with StreamBaby so hopefully the developer will take a look at this as I'm tired of copying files to the Tivo instead of being able to stream them.


I had the same issue... it turned out it was due to my router. It seems that this uses Bonjour and my router was messing things up. A router firmware update resolved the problem. I know it was a bonjour issue because I couldn't use my Printer/Scanner on my Mac either... which also use Bonjour.

Once I updated the router and my scanner was working, the next time I looked at the TiVo my Mac showed up in the Showcases section.

BOb


----------



## dcpmark

I'm using the latest Handbrake to rip DVDs using the "High Profile" preset, then send them to my S3 via the latest pyTivoX. I get a great picture, but I only get stereo audio despite HB doing a AC3 passthru track. 

Is pyTivoX transcoding my audio, and if so, can it be changed? If not, any other ideas on what I need to do to get DVD rips with 5.1 (or better) audio into my S3?

TIA


----------



## pilotbob

dcpmark said:


> I'm using the latest Handbrake to rip DVDs using the "High Profile" preset, then send them to my S3 via the latest pyTivoX. I get a great picture, but I only get stereo audio despite HB doing a AC3 passthru track.
> 
> Is pyTivoX transcoding my audio, and if so, can it be changed? If not, any other ideas on what I need to do to get DVD rips with 5.1 (or better) audio into my S3?
> 
> TIA


It's been my experience that pyTivo will use the first audio track. I think the default Handbrake settings make in the second track. There is supposed to be a way to specify which track to send but I could never get it to work. So I encoded all my stuff with only the AC3 passthru track.

BOb


----------



## dcpmark

pilotbob said:


> It's been my experience that pyTivo will use the first audio track. I think the default Handbrake settings make in the second track. There is supposed to be a way to specify which track to send but I could never get it to work. So I encoded all my stuff with only the AC3 passthru track.
> 
> BOb


I'm pretty sure I tried one encode with a AC3 passthru track only on Track 1 and it came out stereo as well, but I'll try it again in case I didn't do it right the first time. Specifically, under the HB Audio settings, what should my settings look like?

Thanks!

UPDATE: I tried again, using just an AC3 passthru on Track 1, and it worked perfectly. Thanks again!!


----------



## elmeng

I'm using pyTivoX on an imac with lastest version of OS over wired network. When streaming a 1.2GB, 42 minute .mkv video, the stream pauses and rebuffering occurs at the 21 minute mark. I'm using a Series 3 HD. Thinking about upgrading to the Premiere HD. Do Premiere XL users have the same issue?

Leslie


----------



## wmcbrine

The Premiere accepts video much faster. Of course you still have the potential for the computer being the bottleneck, when you're transcoding.


----------



## richsadams

elmeng said:


> I'm using pyTivoX on an imac with lastest version of OS over wired network. When streaming a 1.2GB, 42 minute .mkv video, the stream pauses and rebuffering occurs at the 21 minute mark. I'm using a Series 3 HD. Thinking about upgrading to the Premiere HD. Do Premiere XL users have the same issue?
> 
> Leslie


Does this happen with all of your videos on just a specific one? The reason I ask is that I have the same setup, with an iMac, Series3 and a Premiere XL and I've run into the same issue. However it turned out the the problem was with the video itself. On close scrutiny of the playback there was a glitch (tiny bit of macro blocking and audio dropout) at the same point as where the transfer would hang up. I never could get that one to transfer fully.


----------



## elmeng

richsadams said:


> Does this happen with all of your videos on just a specific one? The reason I ask is that I have the same setup, with an iMac, Series3 and a Premiere XL and I've run into the same issue. However it turned out the the problem was with the video itself. On close scrutiny of the playback there was a glitch (tiny bit of macro blocking and audio dropout) at the same point as where the transfer would hang up. I never could get that one to transfer fully.


I'd say it's consistent across the board with all 720p mkv files download from alt.binaries.multimedia newsgroup, poster TeeVee.

Leslie


----------



## richsadams

elmeng said:


> I'd say it's consistent across the board with all 720p mkv files download from alt.binaries.multimedia newsgroup, poster TeeVee.
> 
> Leslie


Ah, that's different then. I don't have any experience with files from that specific site. Perhaps I'll give it a try when I have time and see how it goes.


----------



## elmeng

richsadams said:


> Ah, that's different then. I don't have any experience with files from that specific site. Perhaps I'll give it a try when I have time and see how it goes.


If I slow the transfer speed to medium high (i.e. 3508 kb/sec), I get further and even to completion. Is there any degradation in the picture in lower quality?

Leslie


----------



## richsadams

elmeng said:


> If I slow the transfer speed to medium high (i.e. 3508 kb/sec), I get further and even to completion. Is there any degradation in the picture in lower quality?
> 
> Leslie


Transfer speeds don't impact file quality, only the time it takes to move data so the resulting file should have the same PQ no matter the transfer speed. FWIW if reducing the transfer speed allows the files to fully load it sounds like some kind of error detection/correction issue. It could be caused by channel noise of some nature or possibly a hardware issue. It could be on their end, something going on in between the source and your equipment or your equipment (although probably not TiVo if it's behaving normally otherwise).

Something that might be worth trying is to change your DNS servers. That will often improve connections by allowing you to use DNS servers other than your provider's. You can Google how that works and what to do, it's quite easy. Using OpenDNS for example may be an improvement, although they've fallen behind Google Public DNS service and some others with regard to speed these days. (They have a very good tutorial on changing DNS servers for Mac's however). A little program called Namebench is an excellent, free network diagnostic tool that allows you see how well your assigned DNS is performing against a list of others. More often than not switching to the top three the diagnostic's results suggest will improve your Internet connections. You could also try assigning static IP addresses to your equipment, TiVo, etc. for a more reliable connection.

Hope that helps a little and please post how things are going.


----------



## wmcbrine

[I had another reply here, but deleted it when I realized he must be talking about the Streambaby side of pyTivoX.]

Streambaby attempts real-time streaming, so changing its transfer rate does in fact lower the PQ. (pyTivo has no settings to regulate the transfer rate, although it will be affected indirectly -- and the PQ directly -- if you adjust the bitrates for ffmpeg.) But if you have to _ask_ if you're lowering PQ, then the PQ is probably good enough, eh? 

DNS settings will not help with transfers between systems on your own LAN, none of which will have names known to outside servers. And even in the situations where changing DNS helps, it's only useful in initial connections -- thus it's useful on a page with lots of little embedded images, but it does nothing for streaming or large file transfers, once they're started.


----------



## richsadams

wmcbrine said:


> [I had another reply here, but deleted it when I realized he must be talking about the Streambaby side of pyTivoX.]
> 
> Streambaby attempts real-time streaming, so changing its transfer rate does in fact lower the PQ. (pyTivo has no settings to regulate the transfer rate, although it will be affected indirectly -- and the PQ directly -- if you adjust the bitrates for ffmpeg.) But if you have to _ask_ if you're lowering PQ, then the PQ is probably good enough, eh?
> 
> DNS settings will not help with transfers between systems on your own LAN, none of which will have names known to outside servers. And even in the situations where changing DNS helps, it's only useful in initial connections -- thus it's useful on a page with lots of little embedded images, but it does nothing for streaming or large file transfers, once they're started.


Ooohhh. That's a different matter all together then. Never mind.


----------



## dachtler

I apologize if this has been answered previously, but I was unable to find a reference within this thread or elsewhere. Is it possible to upgrade to the latest versions of PyTivo and Streambaby within PyTivoX 1.3? It would seem that the versions within PyTivoX 1.3 are outdated, but as far as I can tell, there has not been an updated version released. Any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jpaul34

In retrospect, I don't know why I updated to 1.4b when the previous version was working fine, but I did, and now I can't push. I get a ffmpeg.bin error. The error message is attached.

**EDIT**: I was able to fix the problem by downloading and installing 1.3, but that doesn't solve the issue with 1.4b.


----------



## plugot

After pulling my hair out with Mac2tivo, which just didn't work, I just installed this software. It does work! But, I can't figure out what is the best or preferred format to use so that the entire film shows up as one sequential video. I have transferred Video .ts files, and the film is broken into many separate .ts files on the Tivo. I tried to input a mpg4 file, but it won't accept it (is grayed out).I'm using a Tivo series 3 HD, and my workflow is: rip DVD using Mac the Ripper which converts to video TS files. As a second step I can run Handbrake to convert the .ts files to .mp4 files for my iPad. So, what should I be doing with this program so that I can view an entire film on my Tivo? 
Perhaps this has been covered before, but I can't find this anywhere on this forum.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## dig_duggler

Noticed there was a new beta up, exciting to see an update after so long! Thanks yoav!


----------



## Wil

dig_duggler said:


> exciting to see an update


Thanks DD for spreading the news.

And much appreciation to Yoav for still thinking of us!


----------



## elmeng

What the sercret to keeping grouped edited Tivo files in a folder (or group from which it originally came) when you transfer them back to the Tivo?

Leslie


----------



## elmeng

elmeng said:


> What the sercret
> Leslie


Since no one has come to my rescue, let me expound. When I edit a Tivo file using Toast software. I create a (filename).m2ts file and a text file (filename).m2ts.txt.

In this txt file I have info, title, date, and other descriptions. It's here, I was hoping to find a line that would allow me to create a group. Does anybody have info as to the components of these txt files?

Or could someone point me to the proper thread that might cover this question?

Leslie


----------



## Rdian06

elmeng said:


> Since no one has come to my rescue, let me expound. When I edit a Tivo file using Toast software. I create a (filename).m2ts file and a text file (filename).m2ts.txt.
> 
> In this txt file I have info, title, date, and other descriptions. It's here, I was hoping to find a line that would allow me to create a group. Does anybody have info as to the components of these txt files?
> 
> Or could someone point me to the proper thread that might cover this question?
> 
> Leslie


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=434361

FYI, this was easy to find when you search this forum for: pyTivo group


----------



## elmeng

Thanks, Rdian06.
That did help allot. The webpage that did break it all down for me I found with a google search. http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Metadata#seriesId
I then start a search for some seriesId of TV shows and found a few.

I'm still looking for:
The Vampire Diaries
Smallville
Nikita

Leslie


----------



## mnb

The problem I'm having with pytivox is that streambaby stops showing up in Showcases after a while.

I go to the Mac, quit pytivoX. Wait 30 seconds or more. Restart it. Go back to the Tivo... it still doesn't show up.

When it works, it works great. I noticed this error in the streambaby log last time I restarted it:

Sat 2010/10/09 13:02:28.513| |main|Main|mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - Conductor.local] port=7290
Exception in thread "JmDNS.SocketListener" java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: String index out of range: -1
at java.lang.String.substring(String.java:1937)
at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.toUnqualifiedName(JmDNSImpl.java:1461)
at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.updateRecord(JmDNSImpl.java:933)
at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.handleResponse(JmDNSImpl.java:1025)
at javax.jmdns.impl.SocketListener.run(SocketListener.java:68)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:637)

I installed the latest beta and I get a different Java error:
Sat 2010/10/09 13:25:04.025| |main|Main|mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - Conductor.local] port=7290
Exception in thread "JmDNS(10.local.).SocketListener" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: The instance name component of a fully qualified service cannot be empty.
at javax.jmdns.impl.ServiceInfoImpl.checkQualifiedNameMap(ServiceInfoImpl.java:356)
at javax.jmdns.impl.ServiceInfoImpl.<init>(ServiceInfoImpl.java:197)
at javax.jmdns.impl.ServiceInfoImpl.<init>(ServiceInfoImpl.java:181)
at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSRecord$Pointer.getServiceInfo(DNSRecord.java:553)
at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSRecord$Pointer.getServiceEvent(DNSRecord.java:564)
at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.updateRecord(JmDNSImpl.java:1264)
at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.handleRecord(JmDNSImpl.java:1398)
at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.handleResponse(JmDNSImpl.java:1417)
at javax.jmdns.impl.SocketListener.run(SocketListener.java:72)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:637)


----------



## Marconi

wmcbrine said:


> It's a per-share option, "force_alpha".


It may be a per-share option in pyTivo but there's only one place to set alpha on/off in pyTivoX prefs. Is there a config file I can put into each share to set the alpha to on or off? IOW, how do I set alpha sorting for each share separately using pyTivoX?


----------



## jsprung

I just picked up a Tivo Premier last week to try ( I'm getting tired of Directv stringing me along) and am very interested in PYTivo. I know PYTivo has been out for several years now and maybe that is why I am having some issues finding out basic setup information so I apologize in advance if this has been discussed much earlier.

I have all my videos stored on a Drobo system externally and PYTivox had no problem finding my VIDEO-TS files or my MP4 files. I guess I must have all these files encoded incorrectly for PYTivo because I get a bunch of different errors depending upon if I am using PYTivo or StreamBaby. This is what is happening:

On all my Video_TS files under PYTivo I get the "copyright" restriction error. An example of my current movie file structure looks like the following: Video/Movies/American Beauty/Video_TS/"a whole bunch of VTS files".

On my Apple or my Netgear media player you just point to the TS files and your fine. On the Tivo, it keeps digging deeper into the file structure so I assume it need to be set up differently. I'm sure this make sense to someone.

For my MP4 files ( all TV shows converted from Handbrake ) nothing shows up on PYTIVO

Now for streambaby I am getting different error my messages:

For my MP4 files, everything shows up beautifully with all the cover art and descriptions intact but when I hit play I get the FFMpeg app crashing on my Mac. For the Video_TS files the same thing happens as well.

Any thoughts, Thx

-Jason


----------



## TexasMan

mnb said:


> The problem I'm having with pytivox is that streambaby stops showing up in Showcases after a while.
> 
> I go to the Mac, quit pytivoX. Wait 30 seconds or more. Restart it. Go back to the Tivo... it still doesn't show up.
> 
> When it works, it works great. I noticed this error in the streambaby log last time I restarted it:
> 
> Sat 2010/10/09 13:02:28.513| |main|Main|mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - Conductor.local] port=7290
> Exception in thread "JmDNS.SocketListener" java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: String index out of range: -1
> at java.lang.String.substring(String.java:1937)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.toUnqualifiedName(JmDNSImpl.java:1461)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.updateRecord(JmDNSImpl.java:933)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.handleResponse(JmDNSImpl.java:1025)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.SocketListener.run(SocketListener.java:68)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:637)
> 
> I installed the latest beta and I get a different Java error:
> Sat 2010/10/09 13:25:04.025| |main|Main|mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,pyTivoX - Conductor.local] port=7290
> Exception in thread "JmDNS(10.local.).SocketListener" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: The instance name component of a fully qualified service cannot be empty.
> at javax.jmdns.impl.ServiceInfoImpl.checkQualifiedNameMap(ServiceInfoImpl.java:356)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.ServiceInfoImpl.<init>(ServiceInfoImpl.java:197)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.ServiceInfoImpl.<init>(ServiceInfoImpl.java:181)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSRecord$Pointer.getServiceInfo(DNSRecord.java:553)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.DNSRecord$Pointer.getServiceEvent(DNSRecord.java:564)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.updateRecord(JmDNSImpl.java:1264)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.handleRecord(JmDNSImpl.java:1398)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.handleResponse(JmDNSImpl.java:1417)
> at javax.jmdns.impl.SocketListener.run(SocketListener.java:72)
> at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:637)


This is what I'd suggested previously that there's some sort of Java error being thrown up most likely due to the last two update of Java by Apple. So far, it seems like no one's willing to try to resolve it so I'll just continue to utilize the copy to aspect rather than the streaming which no longer seems to work with the latest software and updates from Apple.


----------



## grifforama

Quicj question for everyone.
I'm running pytivoX on my premiere, and I see the pytivox app under Showcases and Extras. I don't see Stream Baby Stream anywhere, but I have noticed that when I go into the pytivox app on the Tivo, it's actually streaming using SBS (I check logs and they update when I watch videos)
Is this correct ? Has it been merged into 1 app ?


----------



## pilotbob

grifforama said:


> Quicj question for everyone.
> I'm running pytivoX on my premiere, and I see the pytivox app under Showcases and Extras. I don't see Stream Baby Stream anywhere, but I have noticed that when I go into the pytivox app on the Tivo, it's actually streaming using SBS (I check logs and they update when I watch videos)
> Is this correct ? Has it been merged into 1 app ?


When you are in the Showcases menu you are using StreamBaby, you are streaming when you play from here. Yes, it says pyTiVoX. When you are in the Now playing list it is pyTivo it is copying/pulling.

BOb


----------



## Doug0915

maximum file size for push? 

I've got the latest beta loaded 1.4.1b and noticed that when I tried to push a 7GB mp4 it would almost push the whole thing and then as soon as it would finish the file would get deleted. Is there a maximum file size for pushing .mp4 files to the tivo on pytivox?


----------



## wmcbrine

No, there is no maximum.

Instant deletion happens when the size estimated at the beginning of the transfer is smaller than the actual size of the data transferred. This, in turn, only happens when the file is transcoded (and of course, usually not even then). So it looks like your MP4 is not actually in spec for a push. Either that, or perhaps it's being processed by qtfaststart, and something is going wrong there.


----------



## Doug0915

wmcbrine said:


> No, there is no maximum.
> 
> Instant deletion happens when the size estimated at the beginning of the transfer is smaller than the actual size of the data transferred. This, in turn, only happens when the file is transcoded (and of course, usually not even then). So it looks like your MP4 is not actually in spec for a push. Either that, or perhaps it's being processed by qtfaststart, and something is going wrong there.


Interesting. I'm using ffmpeg 0.6.1 and usually when I get an .mkv using h264 and AC3 I do a quick copy of the video and transcode of the audio to an mp4 container (cause it's quick, and don't lose video quality). It seems to work doing instant streaming, but of course with a huge file (7GB) if I streamed it there would be re-buffering every 1GB or so (right?) which is pretty annoying on a nice long movie. 

I'd take my test.mkv and do

ffmpeg -i test.mkv -vcodec copy -acodec libfaac -ab 160k -ac 2 test.mp4

That is what I usually create and then push. What do you recommend to figure out what the problem is? Do a re-transcode of the video with -sameq to try and make the .mp4 spec?

thanks!


----------



## grifforama

pilotbob said:


> When you are in the Showcases menu you are using StreamBaby, you are streaming when you play from here. Yes, it says pyTiVoX. When you are in the Now playing list it is pyTivo it is copying/pulling.
> 
> BOb


Great. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## TexasMan

pilotbob said:


> I had the same issue... it turned out it was due to my router. It seems that this uses Bonjour and my router was messing things up. A router firmware update resolved the problem. I know it was a bonjour issue because I couldn't use my Printer/Scanner on my Mac either... which also use Bonjour.
> 
> Once I updated the router and my scanner was working, the next time I looked at the TiVo my Mac showed up in the Showcases section.
> 
> BOb


Not a Bonjour problem on my end. I have several devices which utilize it and they're working fine. I guess I'll just have to live with copying over to the Tivo rather than streaming. I'm hopeful there'll be an update soon which restores the functionality of StreamBaby for me. I did notice on the forums I don't seem to be the only Mac user with this problem.


----------



## lofreco

Yes, pyTIVOx works great.. just installed in on a Mac OS X, 10.6.5 Snow Leopard. Can view any video format, .avi, .wmv, etc.

videos show up on your playlist. Very simple setup.

No need to spend money on ROXIO TOAST, like TIVO tech support will tell you to do.


----------



## ldc3000

I'm so thankfully I found this. Now I don't have to go out and buy a separate set top box to watch my personal videos.


----------



## gvegastiger

My Tivo series 2 apparently got an update last night and now my shared folders don't show up in my Now Playing List anymore.

I tried to stream them in the Showcase area but my Tivo just says Please Wait indefinitely.

Any help would be appreciated. I've tried resetting the Tivo and pyTivoX and my Mac. Any ideas?

Oh, I'm running pyTivoX on OS X 10.6.5


----------



## wmcbrine

Series 2 TiVos don't support streaming. Beyond that, I dunno. If the Series 2 is moving past 9.3.2b, you're the first to report it. Did you actually see an upgrade message?

Oh, but try rebooting.


----------



## gvegastiger

I didn't see an upgrade message. I just noticed that it had connected yesterday morning and updated. 

I shut it down, but I haven't tried a hard reboot yet. I'll give that a try.


----------



## gvegastiger

Unplugging my Tivo for 5 mins did the trick. Thanks for the help.


----------



## RealityCheck

Does PyTivoX mp4 uploading (without transcoding) add DRM to the files? The Apple QuickTime Trailers I uploaded (saved as an .mp4 container vs. .mov) have DRM Notices.


----------



## wmcbrine

RealityCheck said:


> Does PyTivoX mp4 uploading (without transcoding) add DRM to the files? The Apple QuickTime Trailers I uploaded (saved as an .mp4 container vs. .mov) have DRM Notices.


TiVo Inc. (not pyTivoX) marks all "pushed" files as copy-prohibited, yes, in the same way as TiVoCasts (aka Web Videos). We have yet to find a way around this, other than using pull instead of push.


----------



## ksujeff99

All of the HD videos I pull using pyTiVox play with a resolution of 480p. Is there a setting I'm missing somewhere that's causing my 720 and 1080 videos' resolution to be downgraded?

So far I've tried 720 and 1080 source files with mkv and avi containers. I even used iTiVo to download a HD video directly from my TiVo Premiere, decode it, and then pull it back to the TiVo with pyTiVox. Sure enough, it showed up as 480p even though the original file on the Premiere is definitely 1080i.

*My setup*
TiVo Premiere (with 1TB DVD Dude upgrade)
Mac OS X 10.6.5
pyTiVox 1.3


----------



## RealityCheck

wmcbrine said:


> TiVo Inc. (not pyTivoX) marks all "pushed" files as copy-prohibited, yes, in the same way as TiVoCasts (aka Web Videos). We have yet to find a way around this, other than using pull instead of push.


Thanks for verifying it's TiVo Inc., and not an issue with PyTiVoX! Is there a way to flag uploaded AVC files, to display in their original aspect ratio without transcoding?


----------



## Adam_P

Lately I've been having an issue where my streaming folders won't show up in the Music, Photos & Showcases folder from Streambaby, but the folders will show up in my Now Playing folder from PyTivo. Generally if I reboot my TiVo and then relaunch PyTivoX the Streambaby folders will show up, but as we all know this is a major PITA; however, I prefer to stream as opposed to transferring. It's happening with both 1.3 and 1.4.1b.

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## shorties

ksujeff99 said:


> All of the HD videos I pull using pyTiVox play with a resolution of 480p. Is there a setting I'm missing somewhere that's causing my 720 and 1080 videos' resolution to be downgraded?
> 
> So far I've tried 720 and 1080 source files with mkv and avi containers. I even used iTiVo to download a HD video directly from my TiVo Premiere, decode it, and then pull it back to the TiVo with pyTiVox. Sure enough, it showed up as 480p even though the original file on the Premiere is definitely 1080i.
> 
> *My setup*
> TiVo Premiere (with 1TB DVD Dude upgrade)
> Mac OS X 10.6.5
> pyTiVox 1.3


Did you try this: http://tcf2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8110856#post8110856


----------



## Rdian06

shorties said:


> Did you try this: http://tcf2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8110856#post8110856


You're better off switching to the pyTivoX beta which already incorporates the newer wmcbrine code:

https://code.google.com/p/pytivox/downloads/list


----------



## wmcbrine

RealityCheck said:


> Is there a way to flag uploaded AVC files, to display in their original aspect ratio without transcoding?


They should always be in their original aspect ratio. But there is no way to pull AVC without transcoding.


----------



## ksujeff99

Rdian06 said:


> You're better off switching to the pyTivoX beta which already incorporates the newer wmcbrine code:
> 
> https://code.google.com/p/pytivox/downloads/list


That worked like a charm. All my content now downloads in the correct resolution to my Premiere. Thank you.


----------



## pilotbob

Rdian06 said:


> You're better off switching to the pyTivoX beta which already incorporates the newer wmcbrine code:
> 
> https://code.google.com/p/pytivox/downloads/list


Beta, I didn't know there was a beta. Does this include an update ffmpeg?

BOb


----------



## lesley8471

Love this pytivox! Just returned to Tivo Premier after a 2 year break from Tivo. So glad to be back. I have pytivox running on my mac and can now stream all of my videos on my home computer (had to use Daniusoft to strip the DRM), but it works great.

Also set up iTivo to go from the tivo to my mac so I can sync to my iphone for "on the road" viewing. 

So glad I didn't blow the money on Toast!


----------



## jtseltmann

Can anyone give me a suggestion on how to get PyTivoX working for pictures? I set up a file location and called it "photo" but I don't see it anywhere on any of my Tivo's. I'm new to PyTivoX but love it...got it working in less than five minutes. Streaming and transferring...Roxio 10 would not do it for me. Any help? The photos work through Roxio..but they are all in one huge directory that is impossible to view...I miss the older folder structure from Tivo Desktop...Any help?


----------



## Rdian06

jtseltmann said:


> Can anyone give me a suggestion on how to get PyTivoX working for pictures? I set up a file location and called it "photo" but I don't see it anywhere on any of my Tivo's. I'm new to PyTivoX but love it...got it working in less than five minutes. Streaming and transferring...Roxio 10 would not do it for me. Any help? The photos work through Roxio..but they are all in one huge directory that is impossible to view...I miss the older folder structure from Tivo Desktop...Any help?


I think the photo support in PyTivoX was broken on Mac OS X 10.6 and hasn't been fixed yet. Then again, I haven't tried the beta release in a while and don't know for sure. Photo support requires the Python Imaging Library (PIL) which needs to be natively compiled for Mac. PyTivoX used to have it built in, but it was compiled for 10.5 and won't work on 10.6 as far as I know.


----------



## jtseltmann

ok thanks for the reply. I didn't read that it was broken in 10.6...thanks. I didn't download the beta either. The streaming works great...so i'm very happy. Returning the Toast 10 I bought for the free stuff. The Tivo Desktop doesn't use folders...it seems to want to show all the pictures in one huge directory. The old windows interface didn't do that. The only thing i'm missing is the nice photo interface...
Thanks!


----------



## Rdian06

jtseltmann said:


> ok thanks for the reply. I didn't read that it was broken in 10.6...thanks. I didn't download the beta either. The streaming works great...so i'm very happy. Returning the Toast 10 I bought for the free stuff. The Tivo Desktop doesn't use folders...it seems to want to show all the pictures in one huge directory. The old windows interface didn't do that. The only thing i'm missing is the nice photo interface...
> Thanks!


FYI, the standard Tivo photo viewer that pyTivoX interfaces with is standard definition only. So it's not terribly great for an HDTV. There apparently is an HD photo viewer HME app, but I've forgotten the details of how to make it work. Search for "photo" and "HME". There is probably an old thread about how to make it work.


----------



## volcs1

I'm getting a crash on startup with 1.3 (stable or beta)

Here is the output when I try it from the terminal:



Code:


2011-01-30 22:33:56.569 pyTivoX[1510:903] Starting pyTivo
2011-01-30 22:33:56.573 pyTivoX[1510:903] An uncaught exception was raised
2011-01-30 22:33:56.573 pyTivoX[1510:903] launch path not accessible
2011-01-30 22:33:56.575 pyTivoX[1510:903] *** Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'NSInvalidArgumentException', reason: 'launch path not accessible'
*** Call stack at first throw:
(
	0   CoreFoundation                      0x985b06ba __raiseError + 410
	1   libobjc.A.dylib                     0x92ba3509 objc_exception_throw + 56
	2   CoreFoundation                      0x985b03e8 +[NSException raise:format:arguments:] + 136
	3   CoreFoundation                      0x985b035a +[NSException raise:format:] + 58
	4   Foundation                          0x986c8c3d -[NSConcreteTask launchWithDictionary:] + 487
	5   Foundation                          0x986c8a50 -[NSConcreteTask launch] + 41
	6   pyTivoX                             0x00002d95 -[pyTivoController awakeFromNib] + 1117
	7   CoreFoundation                      0x985489b4 -[NSSet makeObjectsPerformSelector:] + 196
	8   AppKit                              0x9102821c -[NSIBObjectData nibInstantiateWithOwner:topLevelObjects:] + 1566
	9   AppKit                              0x910261f4 loadNib + 257
	10  AppKit                              0x910255ed +[NSBundle(NSNibLoading) _loadNibFile:nameTable:withZone:ownerBundle:] + 228
	11  AppKit                              0x910254fe +[NSBundle(NSNibLoading) loadNibFile:externalNameTable:withZone:] + 158
	12  AppKit                              0x91025449 +[NSBundle(NSNibLoading) loadNibNamed:owner:] + 383
	13  AppKit                              0x9102224d NSApplicationMain + 434
	14  pyTivoX                             0x000021fa start + 54
	15  ???                                 0x00000001 0x0 + 1
)

I looked for a log file in /tmp - where is it?


----------



## gvegastiger

Ok so last night my pyTivoX stopped working again. It doesn't show up in my NPL. I've uninstalled and reinstalled, I've rebooted my computer and the Tivo Premier and still nothing.

My Premier can access the network and Netflix works just fine. Any ideas?


----------



## Rdian06

gvegastiger said:


> Ok so last night my pyTivoX stopped working again. It doesn't show up in my NPL. I've uninstalled and reinstalled, I've rebooted my computer and the Tivo Premier and still nothing.
> 
> My Premier can access the network and Netflix works just fine. Any ideas?


Reboot your network gear (switches/router)?


----------



## epstewart

Using pyTivoX 1.3 running in Mac OS X 10.5.8, I'm having a problem where streaming any video to my TiVo Series 3 gives me a picture that is shifted way too far to the right, so that a great deal of the right side of the nominally 940x560 frame is lopped off and there is a lot of extra black space to the left of the frame. If I immediately stream the same video via the same pyTivoX 1.3 to my TiVo Premiere, it looks fine.

Restarting my Mac and my TiVo Series 3 were no help. Changing the play aspect ratio on the Series 3 from Panel to Full made no difference. The .mp4 videos in question are formatted for an Apple TV, and playing them via my Apple TV gives me a proper picture on the same TV that the Series 3 is on. (But it doesn't pick up the associated .srt subtitles file, which I prefer to have.) The videos in question also play properly on my iPhone via the Air Video app, with or without Live Conversion to pick up the subtitles.

Can anyone offer me any ideas as to why I'm getting a shifted picture when streaming to my Series 3, and what to do to fix it?

Thanks in advance ...

P.S. The videos play fine on my TiVo HD, too. The problem is just with the Series 3!


----------



## epstewart

epstewart said:


> Using pyTivoX 1.3 running in Mac OS X 10.5.8, I'm having a problem where streaming any video to my TiVo Series 3 gives me a picture that is shifted way too far to the right, so that a great deal of the right side of the nominally 940x560 frame is lopped off and there is a lot of extra black space to the left of the frame. If I immediately stream the same video via the same pyTivoX 1.3 to my TiVo Premiere, it looks fine.
> 
> Restarting my Mac and my TiVo Series 3 were no help. Changing the play aspect ratio on the Series 3 from Panel to Full made no difference. The .mp4 videos in question are formatted for an Apple TV, and playing them via my Apple TV gives me a proper picture on the same TV that the Series 3 is on. (But it doesn't pick up the associated .srt subtitles file, which I prefer to have.) The videos in question also play properly on my iPhone via the Air Video app, with or without Live Conversion to pick up the subtitles.
> 
> Can anyone offer me any ideas as to why I'm getting a shifted picture when streaming to my Series 3, and what to do to fix it?
> 
> Thanks in advance ...
> 
> P.S. The videos play fine on my TiVo HD, too. The problem is just with the Series 3!


I posted the question above about why some of my pyTivoX/Streambaby videos are getting shifted and/or widened on the TV screen so that a large portion of the right side of the film frame and/or picture gets chopped off. I think I've figured out what the problem is ...

The affected videos were made by ImTOO HD Video Converter 6 with 960x540 resolution and intended mainly for an Apple TV. I used ImTOO's Zoom: Full (keep aspect ratio) setting. It (I believe) encodes the video anamorphically by squeezing it in and letting the output device (OD) unsqueeze it.

To do that it uses (again, I believe) something called "pixel aspect ratio" or PAR to tell the OD the pixels it's getting are not square. The OD is supposed to honor that by widening the displayed frame but keeping the intended less-than-1:1 PAR intact.

The TiVo Series 3 apparently is not properly honoring PAR. My TiVo HD and TiVo Premiere  both of them later models than the Series 3  apparently do honor PAR properly.

The Series 3, when in its own Panel aspect ratio, keeps the picture squeezed in while cutting off the right side within the confined display frame.

When in its own Full aspect ratio, it stretches the picture way too much, so its right side goes well beyond the right side of the screen.

So the Series 3 knows to stretch the picture, but it does not know that the original pixels were squeezed during encoding and so must have their squeezed pixel aspect ratio honored.

Again, the TiVo HD and the TiVo Premiere handle all of this correctly. The Series 3 does not.


----------



## Rdian06

epstewart said:


> I posted the question above about why some of my pyTivoX/Streambaby videos are getting shifted and/or widened on the TV screen so that a large portion of the right side of the film frame and/or picture gets chopped off. I think I've figured out what the problem is ...
> 
> The affected videos were made by ImTOO HD Video Converter 6 with 960x540 resolution and intended mainly for an Apple TV. I used ImTOO's Zoom: Full (keep aspect ratio) setting. It (I believe) encodes the video anamorphically by squeezing it in and letting the output device (OD) unsqueeze it.
> 
> To do that it uses (again, I believe) something called "pixel aspect ratio" or PAR to tell the OD the pixels it's getting are not square. The OD is supposed to honor that by widening the displayed frame but keeping the intended less-than-1:1 PAR intact.
> 
> The TiVo Series 3 apparently is not properly honoring PAR. My TiVo HD and TiVo Premiere  both of them later models than the Series 3  apparently do honor PAR properly.
> 
> The Series 3, when in its own Panel aspect ratio, keeps the picture squeezed in while cutting off the right side within the confined display frame.
> 
> When in its own Full aspect ratio, it stretches the picture way too much, so its right side goes well beyond the right side of the screen.
> 
> So the Series 3 knows to stretch the picture, but it does not know that the original pixels were squeezed during encoding and so must have their squeezed pixel aspect ratio honored.
> 
> Again, the TiVo HD and the TiVo Premiere handle all of this correctly. The Series 3 does not.


This is a known issue with the original S3 units. Usually manifests when you're playing something that is 1280 x just under 720, i.e. a cropped widescreen video encode. Someone once told me there was some PAR/DAR settings you can embedded in the file to fix the issue, but I wonder if he had a Tivo HD rather than an S3. I could never get it to work myself. Sticking to more standard resolutions works.


----------



## epstewart

Rdian06 said:


> This is a known issue with the original S3 units. Usually manifests when you're playing something that is 1280 x just under 720, i.e. a cropped widescreen video encode. Someone once told me there was some PAR/DAR settings you can embedded in the file to fix the issue, but I wonder if he had a Tivo HD rather than an S3. I could never get it to work myself. Sticking to more standard resolutions works.


Rdian06,

I was using 960x540, which is apparently considered one of the standard resolutions for Apple TV ... but (sadly) Apple TV won't play the .srt subtitles files.

I used the pyTivo part of pyTivoX to pull the files to my S3, and they played fine!

It's just the Streambaby method that causes the problem ...

I tried the various ImTOO HD Video Converter 6 "Zoom" options and found they all produce odd Streambaby behavior when I use ImTOO's H.264 codec at 960x540 and 30fps (which I use so that the subtitles stay in sync). I suspect PAR/DAR has something to do with it, but none of these files (as far as I can tell by inspecting them in QuickTime Player) uses anything but 1:1 PAR. My previous comments about non-1:1 PAR seem to have been off the mark. I could investigate this further, but given that the problem is limited to streaming (rather than pulling) the files to the S3 and doesn't affect my other, newer TiVo units, I'm not sure what could really be gained by doing so.

Thanks for your insights ...


----------



## generaltso

ksujeff99 said:


> All of the HD videos I pull using pyTiVox play with a resolution of 480p. Is there a setting I'm missing somewhere that's causing my 720 and 1080 videos' resolution to be downgraded?


I'm having this same problem. The OP seems to have fixed it by upgrading to the 1.4 beta, but that didn't fix it for me. I'm running 1.4.1 on OSX 10.6.6. If I transfer a 720p file to my S3 box, it plays at the correct resolution. But when I transfer that same file to my Premiere, it plays at 480p. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## generaltso

generaltso said:


> I'm having this same problem. The OP seems to have fixed it by upgrading to the 1.4 beta, but that didn't fix it for me. I'm running 1.4.1 on OSX 10.6.6. If I transfer a 720p file to my S3 box, it plays at the correct resolution. But when I transfer that same file to my Premiere, it plays at 480p. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


I tried transferring a 720p video to the S3 first, and then transfer it from the S3 to the Premiere instead of going directly from the Mac to the Premiere. It didn't seem to make a difference. It plays at 720p on the S3 and 480p on the Premiere. This is driving me nuts.


----------



## wmcbrine

mabrandt (aka mbrndt), please don't double post between here and the pyTivo forum. I've answered you there.


----------



## mabrandt

wmcbrine said:


> mabrandt (aka mbrndt), please don't double post between here and the pyTivo forum. I've answered you there.


Sorry. I've deleted it here, but kept it on the pyTivo forum.

P.S. Because I have fewer than 5 posts, I'm not allowed to include your URL. Interested readers are referred to your original.


----------



## ba2991

Hi All. Just installed pyTiVoX and I can't see the files on my TV.

I opened Music, Photos, Showcase and scroll down to a folder called pyTivoX - Macintosh.local I then press Select and wait for 5/6 minutes and then get a error message saying. HTTP failure. (HTTP connection error: 0x50005).

I am clicking the green tick..

There are no files in the Now Play List.

Under Preferences both Streamboy and pyTivo are enabled.

I have a good connection with my modem and media box

Mac 10.6.6
Wireless to TiVo


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

ba2991 said:


> Hi All. Just installed pyTiVoX and I can't see the files on my TV.


Here's a shot in the dark. Get rid of special characters in directory names. Why does the user name have an apostrophe in it?


----------



## ba2991

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Here's a shot in the dark. Get rid of special characters in directory names. Why does the user name have an apostrophe in it?


Hi and thanks for your impute unfortunately it has changed anything still unable to see the movies, etc

Thanks ...


----------



## richsadams

ba2991 said:


> Hi and thanks for your impute unfortunately it has changed anything still unable to see the movies, etc
> 
> Thanks ...


Okay...another shot in the dark...like the directions say, are you clicking "Apply" (the big green checkmark button) each time you add or update anything? I've found you can actually do all sorts of stuff, but until you click the "Apply" button, nothing takes. You probably are, but it was just a thought.


----------



## ba2991

richsadams said:


> Okay...another shot in the dark...like the directions say, are you clicking "Apply" (the big green checkmark button) each time you add or update anything? I've found you can actually do all sorts of stuff, but until you click the "Apply" button, nothing takes. You probably are, but it was just a thought.


Hi and thanks for your impute.
Again still doesn't work.

The message that i'm getting on the screen is:

CARN'T RUN
An error occurred while running the application.
HTTP failure.
(HTTP connection error: 0x50005)

- TiVo takes about 8 minuets to give me the above error message.
- To run it again to see if it has fixed I have to go back to the mac computer and click the green tick again otherwise the link vanishes in the list, Music, Photos, Showcase.

Cheers


----------



## ba2991

richsadams said:


> Okay...another shot in the dark...like the directions say, are you clicking "Apply" (the big green checkmark button) each time you add or update anything? I've found you can actually do all sorts of stuff, but until you click the "Apply" button, nothing takes. You probably are, but it was just a thought.


Hello again
I have just notice something that may be causing the problem and was wondering if anyone else can help.
When I open pyTiVoX and click the blue + button to add the folder containing the movies to view on my TV my PyTivoX screen excepts the folder but when i view the same folder the movies inside the folder aren't highlighted dose that mean that Tivo can't see the movies inside that folder.

Cheers


----------



## Wil

ba2991 said:


> Hi All. Just installed pyTiVoX and I can't see the files on my TV.
> 
> I opened Music, Photos, Showcase...


Is "My Share" in the normal Now Playing List? Create a more descriptive name for your video folder than the default "My Share" Does it show up in the Now Playing List?


----------



## ba2991

Wil said:


> Is "My Share" in the normal Now Playing List? Create a more descriptive name for your video folder than the default "My Share" Does it show up in the Now Playing List?


No it doesn't. Never had anything in Now Play List.

In Music, Photo's and Showcase I get.

- pyTivoX - colin-scarfe-computer.local

Cheers


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

ba2991 said:


> Hi and thanks for your impute unfortunately it has changed anything still unable to see the movies, etc


Okay, since you're still having problems, let me be even more explicit about what I consider to be a "special character".

Use any of the following 62 characters, and only those characters, in your directory names

A-Z
a-z
0-9

Notice, in particular, that a "space" or " " character is not on my list, whereas it is in your directory names.

Yes I know this is very pedantic. But sometimes computers (or, to be more precise, sloppily written computer programs) are very pedantic about such things. IIRC I had a lot of problems with KMTTG until I simplified my directory structure. I wound up creating "links" to work around names with special characters, but I hesitate to mention that because it only opens up the question of what is a link.

Edit: use the same rules for "Share Name". Get it working without a space in the share name, then experiment to your heart's content in terms of making it more pleasant in appearance.


----------



## ba2991

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Okay, since you're still having problems, let me be even more explicit about what I consider to be a "special character".
> 
> Use any of the following 62 characters, and only those characters, in your directory names
> 
> A-Z
> a-z
> 0-9
> 
> Notice, in particular, that a "space" or " " character is not on my list, whereas it is in your directory names.
> 
> Yes I know this is very pedantic. But sometimes computers (or, to be more precise, sloppily written computer programs) are very pedantic about such things. IIRC I had a lot of problems with KMTTG until I simplified my directory structure. I wound up creating "links" to work around names with special characters, but I hesitate to mention that because it only opens up the question of what is a link.
> 
> Edit: use the same rules for "Share Name". Get it working without a space in the share name, then experiment to your heart's content in terms of making it more pleasant in appearance.


Thanks for you reply

I have change the name and it still isn't working

I have upload two screen shots. you can see that from pyTivoX screen that the file rick.avi isn't highlighted.

Cheers


----------



## ba2991

ba2991 said:


> Thanks for you reply
> 
> I have change the name and it still isn't working
> 
> I have upload two screen shots. you can see that from pyTivoX screen that the file rick.avi isn't highlighted.
> 
> Cheers


Also I can only see my mac from Music,photos & Showcase screen. the file in question comes up as - pyTivoX-Colin-scarfes-Computer.Local


----------



## ba2991

Wil said:


> Is "My Share" in the normal Now Playing List? Create a more descriptive name for your video folder than the default "My Share" Does it show up in the Now Playing List?


No It Doesn't only in Music,Photo,Showcase


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

ba2991 said:


> Hi All. Just installed pyTiVoX and I can't see the files on my TV.
> ...
> Mac 10.6.6
> Wireless to TiVo


Okay, maybe you're having some sort of installation or network problems.

Please tell me the *exact* URL from where you obtained your version of pyTiVoX. I haven't grabbed a copy in a year or two, but I will get your version, install in a 10.6.6 system, and see what results I get.

BTW a year or so ago I had a flurry of activity where I did all this sort of thing, i.e. download from Tivo, upload back to TiVo, etc.

But then little things would go wrong, and it just became too tedious to keep doing it. E.g. my cable provider decided to disallow downloading of all but the network channels, or KMTTG would only download on about every other attempt.

I can use this as an excuse to reacquaint myself with this software.


----------



## ba2991

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Okay, maybe you're having some sort of installation or network problems.
> 
> Please tell me the *exact* URL from where you obtained your version of pyTiVoX. I haven't grabbed a copy in a year or two, but I will get your version, install in a 10.6.6 system, and see what results I get.
> 
> BTW a year or so ago I had a flurry of activity where I did all this sort of thing, i.e. download from Tivo, upload back to TiVo, etc.
> 
> But then little things would go wrong, and it just became too tedious to keep doing it. E.g. my cable provider decided to disallow downloading of all but the network channels, or KMTTG would only download on about every other attempt.
> 
> I can use this as an excuse to reacquaint myself with this software.


Hi again I sent it but was sure if it went or not here it is again

http://code.google.com/p/pytivox/downloads/detail?name=pyTivoX-1.3.dmg


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

ba2991 said:


> Hi again I sent it but was sure if it went or not here it is again
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/pytivox/downloads/detail?name=pyTivoX-1.3.dmg


Hmm. That software is from 2009, it's what I grabbed a while ago. So it doesn't seem to be very actively developed. Still, if it works, .... why not?!

I will try both the 1.3 version and the beta from September of last year. I'll let you know if and how well they work in a 10.6.6. system.


----------



## ba2991

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Hmm. That software is from 2009, it's what I grabbed a while ago. So it doesn't seem to be very actively developed. Still, if it works, .... why not?!
> 
> I will try both the 1.3 version and the beta from September of last year. I'll let you know if and how well they work in a 10.6.6. system.


Thanks again


----------



## ba2991

ba2991 said:


> Thanks again


Hello Phantom Gremlin.
Was chatting to the kid next door about networking and the issue I am having with pyTiVo and the smart arse said, sounds like a fire wall issue. It is the fire wall that has been blocking the transfer, sorry but I wasn't aware I had a fire wall on this computer didn't think a apple computer needed one.
But I am still getting an error message, as follows

-Music - Photos - Showcase
-pyTiVo-ColinScarfesComputer.local
-share
-Rick
Then I press the Select button on the remote and get the following message:
ERROR: Oxffff
and thats as fare as I can get

Again sorry about the OS/10 firewall but really didn't think I had one. If I get this program up and running the next question I will be asking someone for help with is how to keep the firewall looked but allowing pyTiVo to transmit without any hassles.

Cheers
Colin


----------



## Fofer

ba2991 said:


> Hello Phantom Gremlin.
> Was chatting to the kid next door about networking and the issue I am having with pyTiVo and the smart arse said, sounds like a fire wall issue. It is the fire wall that has been blocking the transfer, sorry but I wasn't aware I had a fire wall on this computer didn't think a apple computer needed one.
> But I am still getting an error message, as follows
> 
> -Music - Photos - Showcase
> -pyTiVo-ColinScarfesComputer.local
> -share
> -Rick
> Then I press the Select button on the remote and get the following message:
> ERROR: Oxffff
> and thats as fare as I can get
> 
> Again sorry about the OS/10 firewall but really didn't think I had one. If I get this program up and running the next question I will be asking someone for help with is how to allow keep the firewall looked but allow pyTiVo to transmit without any hassles.
> 
> Cheers
> Colin


If you didn't think you needed a firewall, then why'd you turn it on? (It's off my default.)

And why would you want to turn it back on?


----------



## ba2991

Fofer said:


> If you didn't think you needed a firewall, then why'd you turn it on? (It's off my default.)
> 
> And why would you want to turn it back on?


Hi
The firewall must of been turned on when I purchased the computer. The reason why I purchased this machine was purely for security reasons.

Cheers


----------



## Rdian06

ba2991 said:


> Hi
> The firewall must of been turned on when I purchased the computer. The reason why I purchased this machine was purely for security reasons.
> 
> Cheers


How is your Mac connected to your network? Wired or wireless? Do you have VMware Fusion or Parallels installed to run Windows virtual machines?

It sounds like you might be having a multiple IP address problem where the Tivo is announcing itself on an IP address that the Tivo isn't capable of reaching. This assumes you switched off the firewall correctly (though I thought pyTivoX took care of adding an exception rule to the firewall to allow it to function correctly.)

From another computer on your network, try to connect to pyTivoX using a web browser by entering:

http://<pyTivoX Mac IP address>:9032

Replace <pyTivoX Mac IP address> with your Mac's IP address. Probably something like 10.0.0.100 or 192.168.1.100


----------



## ba2991

Rdian06 said:


> How is your Mac connected to your network? Wired or wireless? Do you have VMware Fusion or Parallels installed to run Windows virtual machines?
> 
> It sounds like you might be having a multiple IP address problem where the Tivo is announcing itself on an IP address that the Tivo isn't capable of reaching. This assumes you switched off the firewall correctly (though I thought pyTivoX took care of adding an exception rule to the firewall to allow it to function correctly.)
> 
> From another computer on your network, try to connect to pyTivoX using a web browser by entering:
> 
> http://<pyTivoX Mac IP address>:9032
> 
> Replace <pyTivoX Mac IP address> with your Mac's IP address. Probably something like 10.0.0.100 or 192.168.1.100


Hi and thanks for you're reply.
Well, after wasting many hours of my time with this program. I have been informed that I need to purchase a $99 subscription to activate something so I can view my media files on my TV. When I purchased the unit nothing was said about this and from memory didn't see anything about it when setting it up. I have decided to wait for a promotion's offer to be announced because I real don't what to part with more money on this devise, no guarantee that it will work anyway.
Thanks guy's for your help.
Cheers


----------



## Fofer

$99 for what? Huh?

That's not true at all.

I use PyTiVoX to transfer (or stream) content from my Mac to my TiVo, all the time. Haven't paid "$99" extra for anything in order to do this. 

You're getting wrong info.


----------



## Ladd Morse

ba2991 said:


> Hi and thanks for you're reply.
> Well, after wasting many hours of my time with this program. I have been informed that I need to purchase a $99 subscription to activate something so I can view my media files on my TV.


what?

Far be it from me to presume I know more than anyone else, but if you have any modern TiVo and you have some sort of subscription for it (monthly to lifetime and everything in between), you should easily be able to transfer files from your Mac to your TiVo and back again (assuming they are on the same network).

Clearly the "easy" part isn't working yet, but it's not for lack of any parts, paid or otherwise.

the answer will be simple; we just have to figure out what you are doing wrong.


----------



## Fofer

Let's start from the beginning. ba2991, is your TiVo subscribed, set up as a working TIVo... with a current TiVo subscription?

My gut tells me it's not, and what you're labeling "$99 extra" is not "extra" at all, but a required component of getting that TiVo working *at all.* The streaming of media files from your computer to the TiVo is something you can do after all the other required ingredients are in place.

Now, if ALL you want to do is stream media from your computer to the TV, then you bought the wrong device. And looking for help with pyTiVoX, with regards to a computer you're not very savvy working with, is kind of a waste of time.


----------



## Rdian06

ba2991 said:


> Hi and thanks for you're reply.
> Well, after wasting many hours of my time with this program. I have been informed that I need to purchase a $99 subscription to activate something so I can view my media files on my TV. When I purchased the unit nothing was said about this and from memory didn't see anything about it when setting it up. I have decided to wait for a promotion's offer to be announced because I real don't what to part with more money on this devise, no guarantee that it will work anyway.
> Thanks guy's for your help.
> Cheers


Ah. I take it you live in Australia ba2991?

And you're talking about the $99 fee to activate the Home Networking Package (including Tivo Desktop Plus) for AUS Tivos. See:

https://shop.mytivo.com.au/online/range/home-networking-package

In the US, the Home Networking features are included with the Tivo service. Tivo does charge us $25 for the Tivo Desktop Plus Windows software, but streaming to and from the computer is of course usable without that software.

Lighten up guys.


----------



## ba2991

Fofer said:


> Let's start from the beginning. ba2991, is your TiVo subscribed, set up as a working TIVo... with a current TiVo subscription?
> 
> My gut tells me it's not, and what you're labeling "$99 extra" is not "extra" at all, but a required component of getting that TiVo working *at all.* The streaming of media files from your computer to the TiVo is something you can do after all the other required ingredients are in place.
> 
> Now, if ALL you want to do is stream media from your computer to the TV, then you bought the wrong device. And looking for help with pyTiVoX, with regards to a computer you're not very savvy working with, is kind of a waste of time.


Thanks for you're reply I am on a second forum also trying to get my TiVo to work. Have a look at the there message I received and make up your own decision

Cheers
and thanks again for all of your help


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I can use this as an excuse to reacquaint myself with this software.


Sorry it took so long for me to get back to looking at pyTiVoX.

I just ran it from a 10.6.6 system. I didn't even install. I just copied over DMG and then double clicked. This opens the image in Finder. Then I just double clicked the pyTiVoX app and it started.

It works for me.

Here are a few observations. Since you have been playing with this, what I say might seem simplistic. But it may help other people:

1) I ran as an unprivileged user. When the app started it asked if Java could accept connections thru the firewall. I said yes. I needed to authenticate as a privileged user to allow that.

2) Later on, as I created shares, I was asked if Python could accept connections. I said yes again, I needed to authenticate again. Perhaps you didn't allow some of this activity.

3) I made sure to click "Apply". Could you be skipping this step?

4) My Mac's directory appears on my TiVo at the bottom of the Now Playing section. In my case I simply shared my Desktop directory. *I don't know why your shared directory doesn't appear there.* I can't see how you can make any more progress until the directory shows up there! I highly suspect some sort of firewall issue. Just to be clear (I'm too lazy to cut/paste graphics) the name on the Mac is /Users/xxx/Desktop and I accepted the default share name of My Share, which is the name that is visible to the TiVo.

5) On the TiVo, I browsed to My Share and it found exactly one program, the M4V I put in the shared directory of my Mac. This was a purchased music video from iTunes. I know that Apple doesn't protect those videos (I have never purchased any DRMed stuff from Apple). I transferred it to my TiVo, and it played just fine. There could be any number of files in the shared directory, but if they're not compatible the file names won't show up in the TiVo. But, *even with no compatible files, the My Share directory still appears on the TiVo in Now Playing.*

6) During the transfer to the TiVo, I used the Network tab of Activity Monitor to see if network traffic was happening. One easy way to start that app is to search for that name in spotlight.

7) I was also able to browse to Music, Photos, & Showcases and there I also saw my Mac. It was, however, identified by its name in DNS. Something like this:
pyTivoX - dhcp241.example.com
Within that appears a My Share directory, and within that appears my music video. The title at top of the directory is Desktop. So the TiVo knows both names, the name Desktop which is on my Mac, and the name My Share which I told pyTivoX to use.

8) I was able to select the music video from the Desktop (aka My Share) directory. There is even a "Quality" selection. I was able to select 512 kb/s, 1260 kb/s, and the "same" quality of 1837 kb/s. When I selected 512 I could see much more noticeable artifacts.

Sorry to not be of more help. The 1.3 version of the software does work for me. I didn't bother trying the newer beta, since it wasn't immediately obvious what was added in that version.

Edit: I want to make clear that I did everything above without purchasing any $99 software from TiVo or any third party. I'm using:
1) a subscribed TiVo HD in the USA
2) a Macbook running 10.6.6
3) pyTivoX 1.3 from the same Google Code repository that you used


----------



## ba2991

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to get back to looking at pyTiVoX.
> 
> I just ran it from a 10.6.6 system. I didn't even install. I just copied over DMG and then double clicked. This opens the image in Finder. Then I just double clicked the pyTiVoX app and it started.
> 
> It works for me.
> 
> Here are a few observations. Since you have been playing with this, what I say might seem simplistic. But it may help other people:
> 
> 1) I ran as an unprivileged user. When the app started it asked if Java could accept connections thru the firewall. I said yes. I needed to authenticate as a privileged user to allow that.
> 
> 2) Later on, as I created shares, I was asked if Python could accept connections. I said yes again, I needed to authenticate again. Perhaps you didn't allow some of this activity.
> 
> 3) I made sure to click "Apply". Could you be skipping this step?
> 
> 4) My Mac's directory appears on my TiVo at the bottom of the Now Playing section. In my case I simply shared my Desktop directory. *I don't know why your shared directory doesn't appear there.* I can't see how you can make any more progress until the directory shows up there! I highly suspect some sort of firewall issue. Just to be clear (I'm too lazy to cut/paste graphics) the name on the Mac is /Users/xxx/Desktop and I accepted the default share name of My Share, which is the name that is visible to the TiVo.
> 
> 5) On the TiVo, I browsed to My Share and it found exactly one program, the M4V I put in the shared directory of my Mac. This was a purchased music video from iTunes. I know that Apple doesn't protect those videos (I have never purchased any DRMed stuff from Apple). I transferred it to my TiVo, and it played just fine. There could be any number of files in the shared directory, but if they're not compatible the file names won't show up in the TiVo. But, *even with no compatible files, the My Share directory still appears on the TiVo in Now Playing.*
> 
> 6) During the transfer to the TiVo, I used the Network tab of Activity Monitor to see if network traffic was happening. One easy way to start that app is to search for that name in spotlight.
> 
> 7) I was also able to browse to Music, Photos, & Showcases and there I also saw my Mac. It was, however, identified by its name in DNS. Something like this:
> pyTivoX - dhcp241.example.com
> Within that appears a My Share directory, and within that appears my music video. The title at top of the directory is Desktop. So the TiVo knows both names, the name Desktop which is on my Mac, and the name My Share which I told pyTivoX to use.
> 
> 8) I was able to select the music video from the Desktop (aka My Share) directory. There is even a "Quality" selection. I was able to select 512 kb/s, 1260 kb/s, and the "same" quality of 1837 kb/s. When I selected 512 I could see much more noticeable artifacts.
> 
> Sorry to not be of more help. The 1.3 version of the software does work for me. I didn't bother trying the newer beta, since it wasn't immediately obvious what was added in that version.
> 
> Edit: I want to make clear that I did everything above without purchasing any $99 software from TiVo or any third party. I'm using:
> 1) a subscribed TiVo HD in the USA
> 2) a Macbook running 10.6.6
> 3) pyTivoX 1.3 from the same Google Code repository that you used


Hi and thanks for the reply.
I must admit I haven't played around with this for a few weeks because I was informed by a guy on the community that I have to purchase a $99.00 token to lunch the Home Network Package but as you didn't pay for yours I'm interested again.

It Still doesn't work.

I uninstalled the program and downloaded it again and started with a fresh copy.
When I installed the old and new version nothing was mentioned about the firewall but after not seeing my (my files) on the Tivo Box I turned off the firewall on the mac and then I could see the files.
To cut a long story short I can see my desktop on the TV and all the files are there I scroll through the screen until I find the movie (Back Soon.mpeg) click play on the last screen and still getting the same message.

Error: Oxffff
Back Soon.mpeg

On the desktop I have the following file extensions, avi - mpeg - mov - m4a with all the same error message

Note that I have never seen any files / folders from my Mac in the Now Play List but only in the Music, Photo and Showcase dir.

Below is how I found the movie Back Soon

Music, Photo & Showcase
PyTiVoX - ColinScarfeComputer.local
My Share - the blue screen opens up and the heading of the folder is Desktop
- scroll till I find the movie Back Soon.mpeg
- click play

- Error: Oxffff
- Back Soon

This is the same error on all media fils I try to play.
Note that in preferences I have ticked Enable Tivo.

You mentioned in the reply to me that you subscribe to - TiVo HD in the USA would that include the Home Network Package that I have to play for in Australia.

Cheers
C


----------



## Rdian06

In the US, the Tivo monthly or lifetime subscription includes Home Networking. So we don't pay any additional fee for it beyond the standard subscription.

In Australia, Home Networking is a separate feature which you have to pay the $99 to activate. So until you pay that fee, it's not going to work for you.


----------



## plazman30

Anyone know if the latest pyTiVoX beta will work in OS X Lion?


----------



## aristoBrat

plazman30 said:


> Anyone know if the latest pyTiVoX beta will work in OS X Lion?


I'm new to pyTiVoX. I'm running 1.3 on Lion and have only used the pyTiVo feature so that my TiVo can pull stuff from my computer, but it's working.

My TiVo is a Premiere and I'm having an issue where HD shows pulled are coming across at 480p instead of a higher resolution, but that looks like a non-Lion issue.

Update: Just installed the beta version on Lion and using pyTiVo to pull files, they now come across as HD on my Premiere (instead of 480). Sweet!


----------



## captaingrapes

Ive tried running 1.3 and 1.4b on Lion and am having no luck streaming videos. 

The server won't show up under 'Music, Photos, & Showcases' menu. It is there under 'My Shows' and I am able to transfer the file. Everything was working perfectly until the upgrade yesterday. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## atsang

captaingrapes said:


> Ive tried running 1.3 and 1.4b on Lion and am having no luck streaming videos.
> 
> The server won't show up under 'Music, Photos, & Showcases' menu. It is there under 'My Shows' and I am able to transfer the file. Everything was working perfectly until the upgrade yesterday. What am i doing wrong?


Same here. Lion, 1.4b and Streambaby does not appear on the TiVo. Pytivo works fine.


----------



## seattlewendell

I tried to install the Java patch, etc. Nothing. I cannot get content to stream or transfer.


----------



## TheWGP

Same here. I'd be fine with transferring if there were a way to do subtitles! 

Can't seem to get Streambaby working (in the Pytivox implementation) with OS X 10.7 Lion and the latest PyTivoX beta.

Anyone figured out any ways to get subtitles working with the pytivo side of things, perchance?


----------



## Tapper69

I posted in the pyTivo forum to hopefully get an answer from the developer. pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/os-x-lion-10-7-and-pytivo-t1799.html


----------



## Iluvatar

Tapper69 said:


> I posted in the pyTivo forum to hopefully get an answer from the developer. pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/os-x-lion-10-7-and-pytivo-t1799.html


That is not the developer. The developer of pyTivoX is MIA for quite some time (the streambaby dev too).

This is the pyTivoX developer site.


----------



## bigdave2004

I got it to work in pyTiVox by running streambaby manually first (making sure pyTiVoX is stopped. So I downloaded streambaby-0.29, modified streambaby.ini, copied the ffmpeg.bin from /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources to /usr/bin and the all dylib to /usr/lib started it using the included script. I can see it on my tivo (Stream, Baby, Stream) but I would get a failed when trying to play anything. Killed that and started up pyTivoX again and now it works fine. I can't explain it. See it this works for you.


----------



## TheWGP

Just a heads up to everyone: I managed to get streambaby-0.29 working on Mac OS X 10.7 Lion. What a ROYAL PAIN compared to pytivox though, with lots of research required.

Long story short, I wrote my steps (boiled down from all the tactics / research I tried) down for anyone else who might be interested:

install Xcode's new version (4.2 for Lion) from the App Store
install Macports 2.0 for Lion (from http://macports.org )
install ffmpeg using "sudo port install ffmpeg" - all the required bits are now included by default, some pages that say you need other variants too are old.
install streambaby (from http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/ - then just unzip to desired location and edit streambaby.ini to point to my video dir)

If you want it to autostart, go to system preferences / users / my user / login items / add streambaby, check Hide. I also removed pytivox at the same menu, just as a precaution.

re: bigdave2004: I got that same thing happening too - when I had not installed ffmpeg yet, but just tried to run streambaby on its own. For some reason, the full ffmpeg install seems to be required to get Streambaby working, but pytivox has its own files/version/whatever that it's okay with using, but when streambaby tries to use them it fails.

Not really sure what exactly BROKE pytivox, but it's clearly pytivox and not streambaby related.


----------



## mcowger

TheWGP said:


> Just a heads up to everyone: I managed to get streambaby-0.29 working on Mac OS X 10.7 Lion. What a ROYAL PAIN compared to pytivox though, with lots of research required.
> 
> Long story short, I wrote my steps (boiled down from all the tactics / research I tried) down for anyone else who might be interested:
> 
> [snip]
> Not really sure what exactly BROKE pytivox, but it's clearly pytivox and not streambaby related.


This process worked great for me. Thanks!


----------



## docfmiles

PyTivox stopped working on both series 3 and HD when OSX Lion was installed, I ran the solution that theWGP had gotten to work, but then I have been unable to "just unzip to desired location and edit streambaby.ini to point to my video dir" 
Can you post an example of exactly how you edited streambaby.ini. Additionally, I have a number of files on multiple HDDs, so solving this one last little step will make my life a whole lot better and let me get on to actually exploring the "Lion"


----------



## TheWGP

docfmiles said:


> PyTivox stopped working on both series 3 and HD when OSX Lion was installed, I ran the solution that theWGP had gotten to work, but then I have been unable to "just unzip to desired location and edit streambaby.ini to point to my video dir"
> Can you post an example of exactly how you edited streambaby.ini. Additionally, I have a number of files on multiple HDDs, so solving this one last little step will make my life a whole lot better and let me get on to actually exploring the "Lion"


Sure thing - here's more specific directions for the actual streambaby part.

1) Download streambaby-0.29.zip from http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/

2) Double-click streambaby-0.29.zip in Finder - it should open in Archive Utility and unzip into a folder called streambaby-0.29

3) Move that folder to wherever you want to run streambaby from permanently

4) Open the folder streambaby-0.29 and double-click "streambaby.ini" to open it in TextEdit

5) Edit the "dir.1=/path/to/videos" line to specify your first location, name it with "dir.1.name=Whatever" add a line (or edit the example line, but REMOVE THE # IN FRONT!) with "dir.2=/other/path/for/videos" for your second location, then name it with "dir.2.name=Whatever2" - all in all it sounds more complicated than it is. Don't touch anything else in that file.

As an example, the only lines in my streambaby.ini that don't have a # in front (so they'll be ignored) look pretty much like this:

dir.1=/tivo
dir.1.name=Tivo Stream
dir.2=/media/video
dir.2.name=Media Backup

Note that these are just "top-level directories" you're adding - if there's a sub-dir in there, streambaby will let you navigate to a video inside it from the Stream, Baby, Stream interface on your Tivo.

6) Save and exit TextEdit.

7) Start Streambaby by double-clicking the file just named streambaby, then go to your Tivo! On the Premiere it's under Showcases & Extras, I don't know about S3 and haven't loaded it on my TivoHD.

8) When you're done, make sure you're in the Terminal window that popped up with Streambaby running in it, and hit Control-C to exit. Yes, actual Control - not command. Then quit Terminal and you're back to normal.

Sorry if it was overly detailed, but I was bored and if people are using this process I'd like to assist.

On a related note, has anyone heard from / been able to get ahold of the pytivox maintainer? Is there any chance someone else would be able to take the project over, at least to just fix the broken function, not take on full development? PyTivoX really does work much easier and simpler than this manual-Streambaby method. I'd do it but I'm no coder!


----------



## chrisc983

TheWGP great post. Could you possibly post a more detailed instruction on how to install ffmpeg on a mac. I'm still new to apple. Thanks.


----------



## Iluvatar

chrisc983 said:


> TheWGP great post. Could you possibly post a more detailed instruction on how to install ffmpeg on a mac. I'm still new to apple. Thanks.


http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/OS_X_Install

Read the section on FFmpeg. User rdian06 has prebuilt binaries that are older. Macports results in the newest build but is not the quickest or easiest method.

Or if you were using pyTivoX before you can just strip the existing FFmpeg files out of the pyTivoX app and point StreamBaby at it.


----------



## TheWGP

Literally, installing ffmpeg is now super-easy. I can't really simplify it much more than I already stated:

1) download Macports 2.0 for Lion from http://macports.org - it has its own installer so you won't really have to do anything but click through the installer.

2) Go to the Search bar, type Terminal, hit enter, in the window that pops up type:
"sudo port install ffmpeg" and hit enter. Enter your password if it asks for it. Let it run till it's finished - once it stops, you're all done with ffmpeg!

I like this method because it's the fewest steps and no special command-line arguments, no real complicated steps or gotchas. Installing Xcode is now cake from the App Store, so Xcode to Macports to ffmpeg is literally a handful of clicks & one keyboard command, with no other websites or instructions to read or special arguments to figure out.


----------



## MattR1970

OMG, thank you for the instructions re: Streambaby!!! Worked like a charm.

I was so pissed when Lion broke pyTiVo, especially since Vuze on TiVo broke mysteriously a few months back.


----------



## Iluvatar

I have been considering releasing static builds of FFmpeg that are usable in OSX tools such as pyTivoX and streambaby for awhile so I have linked to a test build. So for anyone who wants to try it this is an Intel only build from from GIT a few days ago. I stripped out some unnessary libs to reduce size so this build of FFmpeg may not be suitable for anything but pyTivo et al.

Hopefully I can get some feedback to see if I need to make adjustments. If the code is suitable I will keep a thread updated on the pyTivo forums with the latest FFmpeg code every few months.

The test build is available here.



Code:


ffmpeg version N-31755-g31fe5d9, Copyright (c) 2000-2011 the FFmpeg developers
  built on Aug  4 2011 17:51:10 with clang 2.1 (tags/Apple/clang-163.7.1)
  configuration: --prefix=/opt/local --enable-gpl --enable-postproc --enable-swscale --enable-avfilter --enable-runtime-cpudetect --enable-hardcoded-tables --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libx264 --mandir=/opt/local/share/man --disable-indevs --cc=/Developer/usr/bin/clang --arch=x86_64 --disable-shared --enable-static --enable-pthreads
  libavutil    51. 11. 1 / 51. 11. 1
  libavcodec   53.  9. 1 / 53.  9. 1
  libavformat  53.  6. 0 / 53.  6. 0
  libavdevice  53.  2. 0 / 53.  2. 0
  libavfilter   2. 27. 5 /  2. 27. 5
  libswscale    2.  0. 0 /  2.  0. 0
  libpostproc  51.  2. 0 / 51.  2. 0


----------



## yooper126

> Literally, installing ffmpeg is now super-easy. I can't really simplify it much more than I already stated:
> 
> 1) download Macports 2.0 for Lion from macports.org - it has its own installer so you won't really have to do anything but click through the installer.
> 
> 2) Go to the Search bar, type Terminal, hit enter, in the window that pops up type:
> "sudo port install ffmpeg" and hit enter. Enter your password if it asks for it. Let it run till it's finished - once it stops, you're all done with ffmpeg!
> 
> I like this method because it's the fewest steps and no special command-line arguments, no real complicated steps or gotchas. Installing Xcode is now cake from the App Store, so Xcode to Macports to ffmpeg is literally a handful of clicks & one keyboard command, with no other websites or instructions to read or special arguments to figure out.


I taken all the steps here but when I try to run "sudo port install ffmpeg" and hit enter I get this:

[iMac21-i3:~] brian% sudo port install ffmpeg
Password:
sudo: port: command not found
[iMac21-i3:~] brian%

I went to the MacPorts website and tried their instructions to get it running, but to no avail.

Any help would be appreciated.

Brian


----------



## Iluvatar

[email protected] said:


> I taken all the steps here but when I try to run "sudo port install ffmpeg" and hit enter I get this:
> 
> [iMac21-i3:~] brian% sudo port install ffmpeg
> Password:
> sudo: port: command not found
> [iMac21-i3:~] brian%
> 
> I went to the MacPorts website and tried their instructions to get it running, but to no avail.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Brian


It seems MacPorts did not install correctly. Reboot and try again perhaps.

You can try installing my test build of FFmpeg in the post above yours. You can just extract it somewhere and point your configuration files at it. I am attempting to create a standard build that I will keep updated and that everyone can easily install.


----------



## yooper126

Thanks,

I may try your method.

I have rebooted and reinstalled MacPorts at least 6 times. 

I have tried its self update command to no avail also. The installer says it installs, but I can not find it anywhere on my machine, even following the paths listed in their help docs.

I am the administrator for the machine.


Brian


----------



## Iluvatar

[email protected] said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I may try your method.
> 
> I have rebooted and reinstalled MacPorts at least 6 times.
> 
> I have tried its self update command to no avail also. The installer says it installs, but I can not find it anywhere on my machine, even following the paths listed in their help docs.
> 
> I am the administrator for the machine.
> 
> Brian


try:


Code:


sudo /opt/local/bin/port selfupdate
sudo /opt/local/bin/port install ffmpeg

if that works then it's a simple fix to update your .profile variables to link the port command with the shell.


----------



## yooper126

HI,

That worked for MacPorts and installing ffmpeg.

However, this is what I get when I run Streambaby:

[iMac21-i3:~] brian% /Applications/streambaby-0.29/streambaby ; exit;
Initializing StreamBaby v0.29...
08/06/11 19:18:13 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: Unable to load FFmpeg native libraries
08/06/11 19:18:14 Listener: added factory
08/06/11 19:18:14 Main: streambaby ready & listening.

Obviously I am not very good with UNIX. So how do I fix my .profile?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## yooper126

I should add...

Nor do I see streambaby on my Tivo HD.

This is from my streambaby.ini

dir.1=/Volumes/iTunes/iTunes Music/Movies/
dir.1.name=Movies
dir.2=/Volumes/iTunes/iTunes Music/TV Shows/
dir.2.name=TV Shows


b


----------



## Iluvatar

[email protected] said:


> HI,
> 
> That worked for MacPorts and installing ffmpeg.
> 
> However, this is what I get when I run Streambaby:
> 
> [iMac21-i3:~] brian% /Applications/streambaby-0.29/streambaby ; exit;
> Initializing StreamBaby v0.29...
> 08/06/11 19:18:13 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: Unable to load FFmpeg native libraries
> 08/06/11 19:18:14 Listener: added factory
> 08/06/11 19:18:14 Main: streambaby ready & listening.
> 
> Obviously I am not very good with UNIX. So how do I fix my .profile?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


Streambaby is still looking for the old FFmpeg. The new FFmpeg you installed is located at /opt/bin/ffmpeg

In streambaby.ini



Code:


ffmpeg.path=/opt/bin/ffmpeg

to update your .profile file which should fix your ability to run the port command go to your terminal.app and type



Code:


export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:$PATH

then logout or restart for changes to take effect.


----------



## yooper126

Hi,

Thanks for sticking with me through this.

I added the path statement to the .ini file. Got the same result. looked at it a minute and realized that the path should be: /opt/local/bin/ffmpeg

tried that with the same result.

Since streambaby is in the /Applications/streambaby-0.29/ dir and the path is from the volume root, does the path need to indicate that?

When trying the .profile fix, the export command is not found.

[iMac21-i3:/] brian% export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:$PATH
export: Command not found.

Thanks,

b


----------



## Iluvatar

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for sticking with me through this.
> 
> I added the path statement to the .ini file. Got the same result. looked at it a minute and realized that the path should be: /opt/local/bin/ffmpeg
> 
> tried that with the same result.
> 
> Since streambaby is in the /Applications/streambaby-0.29/ dir and the path is from the volume root, does the path need to indicate that?
> 
> When trying the .profile fix, the export command is not found.
> 
> [iMac21-i3:/] brian% export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:$PATH
> export: Command not found.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> b


Hmmm sorry about that... Too early in the morning.

in Terminal type:



Code:


/opt/local/bin/ffmpeg

just to make sure ffmpeg works.

to change the .profile use Terminal and type


Code:


open ~/.profile

This should open up TextEdit with your .profile. Then add this line and save it.



Code:


export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:$PATH

Not sure ATM about the FFmpeg issue and streambaby. I'll have to look at it later when I have more time and get back with you.


----------



## yooper126

Iluvatar said:


> Hmmm sorry about that... Too early in the morning.
> 
> in Terminal type:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /opt/local/bin/ffmpeg
> 
> just to make sure ffmpeg works.
> 
> to change the .profile use Terminal and type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> open ~/.profile
> 
> This should open up TextEdit with your .profile. Then add this line and save it.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:$PATH
> 
> Not sure ATM about the FFmpeg issue and streambaby. I'll have to look at it later when I have more time and get back with you.


Thanks,,

ffmpeg ran so it is working.

I opened the .profile and this is the contents, it already has the new path statement:



Code:


##
# DELUXE-USR-LOCAL-BIN-INSERT
# (do not remove this comment)
##
echo $PATH | grep -q -s "/usr/local/bin"
if [ $? -eq 1 ] ; then
    PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
    export PATH
fi

##
# Your previous /Users/brian/.profile file was backed up as /Users/brian/.profile.macports-saved_2011-07-25_at_19:43:11
##

# MacPorts Installer addition on 2011-07-25_at_19:43:11: adding an appropriate PATH variable for use with MacPorts.
export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:$PATH
# Finished adapting your PATH environment variable for use with MacPorts.

So for now that is not the big issue, it is Streambaby... Here is the contents of my .ini file.



Code:


#
# ./streambaby --help for more configuration file options
#
dir.1=/Volumes/iTunes/iTunes/iTunes\ Music/Movies/
dir.1.name=Movies
dir.2=/Volumes/iTunes/iTunes/iTunes\ Music/TV\ Shows/
dir.2.name=TV Shows
# Ip address to bind to
# most people don't need to change this. 
#ip=192.168.1.37
# port to use
#port=7290
ffmpeg.path=opt/local/bin/ffmpeg

Thanks again,

b


----------



## TheWGP

Not saying this is your issue, but I read your post and couldn't help saying... What the hey is up with your folder locations for dir.1 and dir.2 both?!

Is that a direct copy/paste or is there a typo or something? If that's a copy/paste, you may be having issues with the / and \ and spaces all in the folder name. For sure, it won't handle a FOLDER NAME with a slash in it very well unless you escape it, and I'm not sure how/what format Streambaby wants you to use to do that. 

My dir.1 is /Users/username/tivo for example - I wanted to eliminate that as a potential source of trouble and aggravation.


----------



## yooper126

TheWGP said:


> Not saying this is your issue, but I read your post and couldn't help saying... What the hey is up with your folder locations for dir.1 and dir.2 both?!
> 
> Is that a direct copy/paste or is there a typo or something? If that's a copy/paste, you may be having issues with the / and \ and spaces all in the folder name. For sure, it won't handle a FOLDER NAME with a slash in it very well unless you escape it, and I'm not sure how/what format Streambaby wants you to use to do that.
> 
> My dir.1 is /Users/username/tivo for example - I wanted to eliminate that as a potential source of trouble and aggravation.


Well, the path includes the folder name "iTunes Music". What little UNIX I know says I have to use a "\" before a space. So to enter this path:

/Volumes/iTunes/iTunes/iTunes Music/TV Shows/

In UNIX I have to write it so:

/Volumes/iTunes/iTunes/iTunes\ Music/TV\ Shows/

I did try it the other way but something else is failing with Streambaby. My other alternative is to change my folder names.

Brian


----------



## yooper126

Code:


[iMac21-i3:~] brian% /Applications/streambaby-0.29/streambaby ; exit;
Initializing StreamBaby v0.29...
08/09/11 20:13:25 StreamBabyConfig: WorkingDir: /Users/brian
08/09/11 20:13:25 StreamBabyConfig: StreamBabyDir: /Applications/streambaby-0.29
08/09/11 20:13:25 StreamBabyConfig: CurDir: /Users/brian
08/09/11 20:13:25 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loading avutil, default: avutil
08/09/11 20:13:25 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Error attempting toload ffmpeg libraries: Unable to load library 'avutil': dlopen(libavutil.dylib, 1): image not found
08/09/11 20:13:25 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: Unable to load FFmpeg native libraries
08/09/11 20:13:25 FFmpegExeVideoModule: FFmpegPath: opt/local/bin/ffmpeg
08/09/11 20:13:25 FFmpegExeVideoModule: FFmpegExeModule: Loaded
08/09/11 20:13:25 StreamBabyMain: STARTING StreamBaby v0.29...
08/09/11 20:13:25 Main: args= start=true
08/09/11 20:13:25 Main: args= [email protected]
08/09/11 20:13:25 Listener: [email protected] [email protected]
08/09/11 20:13:25 Listener: factoryList=[StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream, Baby, Stream]]
08/09/11 20:13:25 Listener: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream, Baby, Stream]
08/09/11 20:13:25 Listener: name=/streambaby/
08/09/11 20:13:25 Listener: 
08/09/11 20:13:25 Listener: added factory
08/09/11 20:13:25 Main: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream, Baby, Stream]
08/09/11 20:13:25 Main: MDNS: http://10.37.129.2:7290/streambaby/
08/09/11 20:13:25 Main: streambaby ready & listening.
08/09/11 20:13:25 Main: mdns_type=_tivo-hme._tcp.local. factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream, Baby, Stream] port=7290
08/09/11 20:43:25 InfoCache$PruneTask: Pruning cache...
08/09/11 20:43:25 InfoCache$PruneTask: Pruning complete.

So a question or 2...

Where is this address?



Code:


08/09/11 20:13:25 Main: MDNS: http://10.37.129.2:7290/streambaby/

My network is 192.168.....

and does this error mean anything?



Code:


FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Error attempting toload ffmpeg libraries: Unable to load library 'avutil': dlopen(libavutil.dylib, 1): image not found

Brian


----------



## TheWGP

yooper126 said:


> Well, the path includes the folder name "iTunes Music". What little UNIX I know says I have to use a "\" before a space. So to enter this path:
> 
> /Volumes/iTunes/iTunes/iTunes Music/TV Shows/
> 
> In UNIX I have to write it so:
> 
> /Volumes/iTunes/iTunes/iTunes\ Music/TV\ Shows/
> 
> I did try it the other way but something else is failing with Streambaby. My other alternative is to change my folder names.
> 
> Brian


You're right - but I'm not sure if Streambaby uses that convention. I'm also wondering if the /iTunes/iTunes/ double-nested identical-name is confusing it. Just out of curiosity, have you tried commenting out the lines you have in there now and putting in something simple without any complications?

Edit to respond to your questions posted as I was composing this post:

1) maybe you need to uncomment and edit the "IP address to bind to" in the config file - I think that's related to multiple network interfaces available - I read a post where removing extraneous network interfaces fixed someone's issue.

2) Are you sure all the ffmpeg stuff is pointed to the right place? You're using just iluvatar's build, right? I would think that would include everything, so not real sure where to go from there.


----------



## yooper126

TheWGP said:


> You're right - but I'm not sure if Streambaby uses that convention. I'm also wondering if the /iTunes/iTunes/ double-nested identical-name is confusing it. Just out of curiosity, have you tried commenting out the lines you have in there now and putting in something simple without any complications?
> 
> Edit to respond to your questions posted as I was composing this post:
> 
> 1) maybe you need to uncomment and edit the "IP address to bind to" in the config file - I think that's related to multiple network interfaces available - I read a post where removing extraneous network interfaces fixed someone's issue.
> 
> 2) Are you sure all the ffmpeg stuff is pointed to the right place? You're using just iluvatar's build, right? I would think that would include everything, so not real sure where to go from there.


Hi, thanks for your input...

This is where I am at...

My .ini now looks like this:



Code:


#
# ./streambaby --help for more configuration file options
#
dir.1=/Volumes/iTunes/iTunes/iTunes Music/Movies/
dir.1.name=Movies
dir.2=/Volumes/iTunes/iTunes/iTunes Music/TV Shows/
dir.2.name=TV Shows
dir.3=/Volumes/admin/iTunes1/iTunes Music/Movies/
dir.3.name=Mov
# Ip address to bind to
# most people don't need to change this. 
ip=192.168.1.201
# port to use
port=7290
ffmpeg.path=opt/local/bin/ffmpeg

I now see Stream Baby Stream on my Tivo, but I get the error "Unable to open Stream" when I try to play the movie.

The path with spaces seem to work fine although the 3rd dir does not display the contents. On my screen is says "No entries in this directory".

As you see I found a post that suggested I uncomment the IP and that seemed to do the trick.

And for your second question, no, I got MacPorts to install ffmpeg I did not use iluvatar's build.

Brian


----------



## TheWGP

Sounds like you're getting closer! 

To be honest, my macports install had no such strange issues, and it was super-straightforward for me. Sounds like you had a much more complicated time of it for some reason. 

What happens if you comment out that ffmpeg.path in the streambaby.ini now that everything else is fixed?
edit: d'oh, you ARE missing a slash in that ffmpeg.path - try putting that slash in first!


----------



## Iluvatar

yooper126 said:


> Hi, thanks for your input...
> 
> This is where I am at...
> 
> My .ini now looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #
> # ./streambaby --help for more configuration file options
> #
> dir.1=/Volumes/iTunes/iTunes/iTunes Music/Movies/
> dir.1.name=Movies
> dir.2=/Volumes/iTunes/iTunes/iTunes Music/TV Shows/
> dir.2.name=TV Shows
> dir.3=/Volumes/admin/iTunes1/iTunes Music/Movies/
> dir.3.name=Mov
> # Ip address to bind to
> # most people don't need to change this.
> ip=192.168.1.201
> # port to use
> port=7290
> ffmpeg.path=opt/local/bin/ffmpeg
> 
> I now see Stream Baby Stream on my Tivo, but I get the error "Unable to open Stream" when I try to play the movie.
> 
> The path with spaces seem to work fine although the 3rd dir does not display the contents. On my screen is says "No entries in this directory".
> 
> As you see I found a post that suggested I uncomment the IP and that seemed to do the trick.
> 
> And for your second question, no, I got MacPorts to install ffmpeg I did not use iluvatar's build.
> 
> Brian


for one thing this is in error



Code:


ffmpeg.path=opt/local/bin/ffmpeg

you are missing a slash it should read



Code:


ffmpeg.path=/opt/local/bin/ffmpeg

have no idea if that will fix your issue though. I'm more of a pyTivo guy.


----------



## Iluvatar

TheWGP said:


> Sounds like you're getting closer!
> edit: d'oh, you ARE missing a slash in that ffmpeg.path - try putting that slash in first!


dang...missed it by thaaaat much!

I swear your post wasnt there when I wrote mine 

..... and yea something is really messed up with their user profile to have so many commands not working.


----------



## yooper126

Thanks folks,

That worked... not sure how that was missed, but with all the other problems I was running into it slipped by.

Any idea why my dir.3 fails to see anything?

b


----------



## krakelohm

Just a quick note, not sure why but after my install of 10.7 every time pyTivoX was running it would have an icon in the dock which was not the case with 10.6.x. I hunted around and found the following that will still allow you to run pyTivoX without the dock icon. Just open up the terminal and paste in the following line:

defaults write /Applications/pyTivoXs.app/Contents/Info LSUIElement 1

To turn it back on just paste the following:

defaults write /Applications/pyTivoXs.app/Contents/Info LSUIElement 0


----------



## yooper126

krakelohm said:


> Just a quick note, not sure why but after my install of 10.7 every time pyTivoX was running it would have an icon in the dock which was not the case with 10.6.x. I hunted around and found the following that will still allow you to run pyTivoX without the dock icon. Just open up the terminal and paste in the following line:
> 
> defaults write /Applications/pyTivoXs.app/Contents/Info LSUIElement 1
> 
> To turn it back on just paste the following:
> 
> defaults write /Applications/pyTivoXs.app/Contents/Info LSUIElement 0


Is pyTivoX actually working for you in 10.7? You are watching movies on your TiVo with it?


----------



## MacGuruTX

Ok my turn. I'm having some of the same problems.
My Lion upgrade had major issues, it trashed my Administrator user account and was having all kinds of r/w security access issues. So i finally decided to (*&% with it, and reformatted my primary drive and did a completely clean Lion install.

1) Installed Xcode via Appstore
2) installed macports 2.0.1
3) sudo port selfupdate to make sure I was current.
4) sudo port install ffmpeg (it successfully installed all of the dependencies and ffmpeg)
5) Downloaded streambaby v0.29, extracted the folder and dropped in my Applications folder.
6) Attempted to run streambaby and get the Unable to load FFmpeg native libraries.

7) I edited my streambaby.ini to


> #
> # ./streambaby --help for more configuration file options
> #
> 
> ffmpeg.path=/opt/local/bin/ffmpeg
> 
> dir.1=/path/to/my/videos
> dir.1.name=My Videos
> #dir.2=/media/disk
> #dir.2.name=External Drive
> # Ip address to bind to
> # most people don't need to change this.
> #ip=192.168.1.37
> # port to use
> #port=7290


8) I'm still getting



> Last login: Wed Aug 10 20:55:06 on ttys001
> Gregs-Mac-Pro:~ gregmiddleton$ /Applications/streambaby-0.29/streambaby ; exit;
> Initializing StreamBaby v0.29...
> 08/10/11 21:04:19 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: Unable to load FFmpeg native libraries
> 08/10/11 21:04:19 Listener: added factory
> 08/10/11 21:04:19 Main: streambaby ready & listening.


entering /opt/local/bin/ffmpeg in Terminal gets a response from ffmpeg

and my .profile has



> # MacPorts Installer addition on 2011-08-10_at_19:54:20: adding an appropriate PATH variable for use with MacPorts.
> export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:$PATH
> # Finished adapting your PATH environment variable for use with MacPorts.


I realize my video location paths aren't correct yet, but figured that doesn't matter yet if I can't get past the ffmpeg load?


----------



## MacGuruTX

turning on debug in streambaby, it appears there is aproblem with avutil?

08/10/11 21:12:25 StreamBabyConfig: WorkingDir: /Users/gregmiddleton
08/10/11 21:12:25 StreamBabyConfig: StreamBabyDir: /Applications/streambaby-0.29
08/10/11 21:12:25 StreamBabyConfig: CurDir: /Users/gregmiddleton
08/10/11 21:12:25 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Loading avutil, default: avutil
08/10/11 21:12:25 FFmpegJavaConfig$1: Error attempting toload ffmpeg libraries: Unable to load library 'avutil': dlopen(libavutil.dylib, 1): image not found
08/10/11 21:12:25 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: Unable to load FFmpeg native libraries
08/10/11 21:12:25 FFmpegExeVideoModule: FFmpegPath: /opt/local/bin/ffmpeg
08/10/11 21:12:25 FFmpegExeVideoModule: FFmpegExeModule: Loaded
08/10/11 21:12:25 StreamBabyMain: STARTING StreamBaby v0.29...
08/10/11 21:12:25 Main: args= start=true
08/10/11 21:12:25 Main: args= [email protected]
08/10/11 21:12:26 Listener: [email protected] [email protected]
08/10/11 21:12:26 Listener: factoryList=[StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream, Baby, Stream]]
08/10/11 21:12:26 Listener: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream, Baby, Stream]
08/10/11 21:12:26 Listener: name=/streambaby/
08/10/11 21:12:26 Listener: 
08/10/11 21:12:26 Listener: added factory
08/10/11 21:12:26 Main: factory=StreamBabyStreamFactory[/streambaby/,Stream, Baby, Stream]


----------



## TheWGP

Try editing the config to point to a real folder, then putting a file in the folder and seeing if it'll play it... I swear I've seen that error a time or two but it's still worked fine. Eliminate what you KNOW is wrong before trying to troubleshoot the other issue (even though I agree, it shouldn't affect it)! 

Your ffmpeg path looks to be correct, and you're not relying on a link or anything... so it SHOULD be pointed at the files, assuming everything installed okay, which it sounds like it did.

I don't think the Applications folder is treated as "special" is it? There's no reason streambaby can't see /opt/local/bin/ffmpeg I don't think...


----------



## MacGuruTX

yeah, it looks like I may have jumped the gun.

Does anyone else get that error?

When i go to my TiVo it is indeed working. i was previously using pytivox install prelion, so I'm not sure if the error was there all along but just not visible.

i'll keep researching that to see if i can pin it down. but looks like im up.

now on to pytivo


----------



## krakelohm

yooper126 said:


> Is pyTivoX actually working for you in 10.7? You are watching movies on your TiVo with it?


Yea that it is.I have transferred and watched two shows in the last day or so. I just loaded 10.7 two days ago, fresh install.


----------



## dig_duggler

Lion + pyTivoX works fine for me. It was an upgrade, no reinstall necessary. It just kept working. I have not tried streambaby but it seems pretty clear from posts above that has issues.


----------



## TheWGP

That's really strange - I did my Lion as an upgrade, and others who have done clean installs have had issues. Earlier in this thread there's exact logging of the problem, I think. 

Streambaby does run fine if you follow the steps I outlined - the guy a little bit earlier has some weird profile issues, and even he got it working fine after he fixed his typo... happens to the best of us. 

Really interested in these reports of pytivox working fine with Lion now - I just tried it again and it's still not working here. To be honest, Streambaby by itself is more reliable as far as showing up on the Tivo's list than PyTivoX ever was, so I'm not sure I'd ever go back.


----------



## yooper126

krakelohm: It sounds like you are transferring, not streaming. Is that correct.

dig_duggler: are you streaming or transferring?

In my case I had no streaming options, and when I tried to transfer Tivo gave me a DRM like error. I can't remember exactly, but it was something like, "Copyrights do not allow transfer of this video".

And I am the guy with the profile problem, but my doc gave me meds for it.... :^)


----------



## dig_duggler

yooper126 said:


> krakelohm: It sounds like you are transferring, not streaming. Is that correct.
> 
> dig_duggler: are you streaming or transferring?
> 
> In my case I had no streaming options, and when I tried to transfer Tivo gave me a DRM like error. I can't remember exactly, but it was something like, "Copyrights do not allow transfer of this video".
> 
> And I am the guy with the profile problem, but my doc gave me meds for it.... :^)


Transferring. Series 3 Tivo, Late 2009 Imac. Have not had an issue since day 1. 1.4.1b of pyTivoX.


----------



## krakelohm

yooper126 said:


> krakelohm: It sounds like you are transferring, not streaming. Is that correct.


I am starting the transfer and then watching as it transfers, so streaming I would say.


----------



## Iluvatar

krakelohm said:


> I am starting the transfer and then watching as it transfers, so streaming I would say.


if that is an xvid video like the title describes then you are transferring (transcoding) just faster than real time. As far as I am aware Tivo cannot process an xvid stream natively.


----------



## krakelohm

Iluvatar said:


> if that is an xvid video like the title describes then you are transferring (transcoding) just faster than real time. As far as I am aware Tivo cannot process an xvid stream natively.


Gotcha thanks for the clarification. Not sure but hope I have helped.


----------



## momentmaven

I'm new on the scene, but wanted to report that pyTiVx 1.3 works fine on my Lion install. In fact, the reason I even discovered pyTiVo was because the Mac3Tivo program of Toast 11 let me down (Doesn't work in Lion). Who knows if it's even near as capable as py. 

Question. Has anyone got advice on how to get the "push" working? I don't think it's pushing. The reason I ask is that I've noticed I have some "half transfers" - The transfer will be complete (not showing blue circle), yet only part of the file made it. I think it's because my mac went to sleep or something. I restarted the transfer and it completed, but still a pain. Any advice?


----------



## Iluvatar

momentmaven said:


> I'm new on the scene, but wanted to report that pyTiVx 1.3 works fine on my Lion install. In fact, the reason I even discovered pyTiVo was because the Mac3Tivo program of Toast 11 let me down (Doesn't work in Lion). Who knows if it's even near as capable as py.
> 
> Question. Has anyone got advice on how to get the "push" working? I don't think it's pushing. The reason I ask is that I've noticed I have some "half transfers" - The transfer will be complete (not showing blue circle), yet only part of the file made it. I think it's because my mac went to sleep or something. I restarted the transfer and it completed, but still a pain. Any advice?


If you feel that your computer going to sleep is causing the issue then you should change the power settings to make sure that the file can be pushed in enough time before the computer goes to sleep.

I set my laptop to go to sleep (on AC) in 1 hour. This is generally enough time for the push to get through to my TiVo in most cases. If not I just get in the habit of walking past the laptop every so often and tapping the keyboard to reset the sleep timer. I am certain you can find other programs that allow you to temporarily prevent sleep.


----------



## thewebgal

Thanks for all the help in this thread folks! I upgraded my mac Pro to Lion a few days ago and PyTivoX was one of my broken tools. I have my 4 share directories on an external eSATA drive - and I thought I used PTivoX to stream them to my TIVOHD under Snow Leopard, but now that I have it mostly working again, I guess it was mislabelled and I had been using Stream, baby! Oh, it doesn't care about the dashes in the directory names.

I do get some complaints in the terminal window when I start streambaby up about FFmpeg native libraries, even tho I seemed to have no problems when I ran the install MacPorts thing via Terminal ... Its playing fine - avi files mostly, tho the mkv files I tried are working too!

I'm guessing the ip listed in the ini file is for the computer and not the ip address of the TIVOHD? 

Anyway, I did use finder but I never found the /opt/local/bin/ffmpeg

my Streambaby ini looks like this:
=======================

ffmpeg.path=/opt/local/bin/ffmpeg

dir.1=/Volumes/Cuda-2TB/DoctorWho
dir.1.name=ShareWho-ALL
dir.2=/Volumes/Cuda-2TB/ShareMovies
dir.2.name=ShareMovies
dir.3=/Volumes/Cuda-2TB/ShareTV
dir.3.name=ShareTV
dir.4=/Volumes/Cuda-2TB/ShareTV-UK
dir.4.name=ShareTV-UK
# Ip address to bind to
# most people don't need to change this. 
ip=192.168.100.6
# port to use
# port=7290


----------



## mlistiak

This worked great. Thank you very much.


----------



## Soapm

Anytime I connect to my TivoHD with either ktmmg or pytivo the Tivo reboots.

I can transfer files ok from my computer to the Tivo just fine. But when I connect to the Tivo using the computer it reboots. Any suggestions how to trouble shoot this?


----------



## wmcbrine

You probably will have to get TiVo to help you with that. Before you do that, see if you can reproduce the problem using TiVo Desktop, which is the only officially supported method. They won't want to hear about kmttg or pyTivo. (You could also try the TiVo's built-in HTML interface, but even that is considered "unsupported".)


----------



## RAM5

I want to build a plugin for PyTivoX to stream AirMozilla to the tivo.

My plan was to modify the pytivoyoutubeplugin that's on Google Code.

But can't get that plugin to work with PyTivoX. I suspect that the problem is that I can't actually find the correct .conf file. PyTivo.conf doesn't seem to be in the app bundle. There is a pyTivo.conf.dist in the PyTivo-wmcbrine folder, but making the changes there doesn't seem to work.

Is there a PyTivo.conf somewhere else on a Mac OS 10.6.8 PyTivoX install?

Is modding the PyTivo YouTube plugin the best way to attempt this?


----------



## Soapm

wmcbrine said:


> You probably will have to get TiVo to help you with that. Before you do that, see if you can reproduce the problem using TiVo Desktop, which is the only officially supported method. They won't want to hear about kmttg or pyTivo. (You could also try the TiVo's built-in HTML interface, but even that is considered "unsupported".)


How do I get to the built in HTML?

What does PY?kmttg speak to on the Tivo to request the NPL? I figure I must have over written a file with a 32bit version while trying to get a FTP program to work. I have no idea what could have been over written do I am trying to get almost file by file replacing what I have with 64bit versions.

What command can I use to see the version of a file that is on my Tivo?

Ps... Not sure if this rings a bell for someone but when using Tivo DT I can see it pull up all the files until it gets to 1406 of 1406 then it reboots. This tells me the desktop program can speak to the Tivo just as PY can, it is just displaying the list of files that seems to cause the reboot. There is a showing play list file but I have no idea who calls it into action.


----------



## RAM5

Soapm:


> How do I get to the built in HTML?


Just browse to the ip address of your TiVo.


----------



## Soapm

RAM5 said:


> Soapm:
> 
> Just browse to the ip address of your TiVo.


I can't find it but there was another port you can use it it would give you a different view of your list.

Anyway, I think I was having a conflict with tserver. Strange but I killed that PID and now it works. Now, off to break something else!


----------



## RAM5

Looks like I was barking up the wrong tree.

Wmcbrine's awesome HME/VLC Video Streamer does exactly what I need!

Thank you wmcbrine! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## rgura

Is anyone actively working on pyTivoX? Are there any planned updated?

Nothing particularly wrong, I just had a few ideas for some improvements.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

rgura said:


> Is anyone actively working on pyTivoX?


Probably not, seeing as the code  hasn't been updated in 14 months, and Yoav hasn't logged in here in over 25 months.


----------



## Allshookup

I have been following this thread for a few months as I used to stream from my iMac OSX (10.6 Snow Leopard) without any problems but after the OSX (10.7 Lion) upgrade I can not stream from my iMac with pyTivoX. I have tried to uninstall and reinstall it, I have tried most of the "hacks" listed in the thread but nothing has worked. I can get the Channel listed and even see the videos that are on my iMac listed but when I click to play it fails. Is there any one who is using pyTivoX 1.3 or beta and it is working on OSX Lion? If so could you please explain step by step how you were able to get it working.
Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## seattlewendell

Allshookup said:


> I have been following this thread for a few months as I used to stream from my iMac OSX (10.6 Snow Leopard) without any problems but after the OSX (10.7 Lion) upgrade I can not stream from my iMac with pyTivoX. I have tried to uninstall and reinstall it, I have tried most of the "hacks" listed in the thread but nothing has worked. I can get the Channel listed and even see the videos that are on my iMac listed but when I click to play it fails. Is there any one who is using pyTivoX 1.3 or beta and it is working on OSX Lion? If so could you please explain step by step how you were able to get it working.
> Thanks for any help I can get.


I am using it on Lion, and it works flawlessly with some additional work on your part. note* this came from the message board the the developer of the program use to maintain (he's m.i.a.). I believe someone else on the board figured it out.
1-Launch pyTivox as normal
2-Launch a Terminal window (if you don't know how to do this google it)
3-Type: 
mDNS -R "streambaby" _tivo-hme._tcp . 7290 path=/streambaby/
Type it exactly as above (with spaces quotes, everything)
4-Go to your Tivo, and "streambaby" should be under "showcases & apps". If it is not there, go to live tv, and back to the interface. It should appear.
5-Streambaby will remain in apps as long as your mac remains connected to the network. If your mac goes to sleep for any reason you are going to have to redo this process.


----------



## dig_duggler

Whoa.

I was wondering where all my HD space was going. I upgraded to Lion awhile ago, pyTivoX works fine for me so I never did any of the sleuthing done here. Using Disk Inventory X I discovered the streambaby.log is 174 gigs! Doesn't even work without manual intervention as listed above. Must have built up over time since I upgraded. Just wanted to share that if it impacts anyone else....


----------



## herbman

dig_duggler said:


> Whoa.
> 
> I was wondering where all my HD space was going. I upgraded to Lion awhile ago, pyTivoX works fine for me so I never did any of the sleuthing done here. Using Disk Inventory X I discovered the streambaby.log is 174 gigs! Doesn't even work without manual intervention as listed above. Must have built up over time since I upgraded. Just wanted to share that if it impacts anyone else....


Ditto! Like 2 days ago I ran out of space and found a 54g stream baby log. I don't even use that portion anymore so I just turned stream baby off in the prefs.


----------



## dig_duggler

herbman said:


> Ditto! Like 2 days ago I ran out of space and found a 54g stream baby log. I don't even use that portion anymore so I just turned stream baby off in the prefs.


Turned it off as well. Quite a big log file. I was perplexed as to what was eating my space.


----------



## Fofer

RAM5 said:


> Looks like I was barking up the wrong tree.
> 
> Wmcbrine's awesome HME/VLC Video Streamer does exactly what I need!
> 
> Thank you wmcbrine! :up: :up: :up:


Thanks - for anyone following along, the link in the above post is malformed, it is actually: http://github.com/wmcbrine/hmevlc


----------



## Fofer

dig_duggler said:


> Whoa.
> 
> I was wondering where all my HD space was going. I upgraded to Lion awhile ago, pyTivoX works fine for me so I never did any of the sleuthing done here. Using Disk Inventory X I discovered the streambaby.log is 174 gigs! Doesn't even work without manual intervention as listed above. Must have built up over time since I upgraded. Just wanted to share that if it impacts anyone else....


Indeed, here is a Google Code bug report discussing the same: http://code.google.com/p/pytivox/issues/detail?id=42


----------



## NormM

Allshookup said:


> I have been following this thread for a few months as I used to stream from my iMac OSX (10.6 Snow Leopard) without any problems but after the OSX (10.7 Lion) upgrade I can not stream from my iMac with pyTivoX. I have tried to uninstall and reinstall it, I have tried most of the "hacks" listed in the thread but nothing has worked. I can get the Channel listed and even see the videos that are on my iMac listed but when I click to play it fails. Is there any one who is using pyTivoX 1.3 or beta and it is working on OSX Lion? If so could you please explain step by step how you were able to get it working.
> Thanks for any help I can get.


I saw this in another forum and it works for me with my TiVo HD. To get pytivox exported folders to appear in the "Now Playing" list, you should have the regular version of streambaby downloaded. Then

1) quit pytivox
2) execute "streambaby" (e.g., from a spotlight search)
3) quit streambaby
4) start pytivox

You'll need to do this each time you reboot your mac.


----------



## elmeng

Has anyone noticed anything about the resolution of files you have download using Premiere, edited and uploading back to Tivo Premiere using pyTivoX? The uploaded file are changed to 480p on the Tivo.

I download HD TV, make changes with Toast, save them as 1080p or 720p blu-ray m2st files and reload them back to the premiere and the premiere changes them to 480p files. Have you found the same to be true? I have a 30 return window and it's a deal breaker. 

This was not a problem with my Tivo series 3.

Leslie


----------



## moyekj

elmeng said:


> Has anyone noticed anything about the resolution of files you have download using Premiere, edited and uploading back to Tivo Premiere using pyTivoX? The uploaded file are changed to 480p on the Tivo.
> 
> I download HD TV, make changes with Toast, save them as 1080p or 720p blu-ray m2st files and reload them back to the premiere and the premiere changes them to 480p files. Have you found the same to be true? I have a 30 return window and it's a deal breaker.
> 
> This was not a problem with my Tivo series 3.
> 
> Leslie


 You're running an ancient version of pyTivo is the problem. Upgrade to latest wmcbrine version to solve the issue. pyTivoX is not actively being updated and hasn't been for a while so you may just want to get straight pyTivo.


----------



## wmcbrine

And to elaborate, it happens because that version of pyTivo predates the Premiere, and doesn't recognize the Premiere as an HD unit.

But if you get the "beta" version of pyTivoX from the official site, it should work. (?)


----------



## gteague

arghhh, i had this working perfectly under snow leopard and now it's gone south. using the tips above i got it limping along again, but nearly every video fails with a 0xfff error.

thanks,

/guy


----------



## elmeng

wmcbrine said:


> And to elaborate, it happens because that version of pyTivo predates the Premiere, and doesn't recognize the Premiere as an HD unit.
> 
> But if you get the "beta" version of pyTivoX from the official site, it should work. (?)


Thanks, that did it.

Next problem is the Premiere does put the same icon up that the original file displayed under my shows, just a generic version. This maybe a problem with the txt file that kmttg generates.


----------



## gteague

gteague said:


> arghhh, i had this working perfectly under snow leopard and now it's gone south. using the tips above i got it limping along again, but nearly every video fails with a 0xfff error.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> /guy


this appears in some way to be linked with the 'quality' setting on the tivo when you start to play the video. most videos fail with the above error message when i select the default 'quality: same' setting, but succeed when i select any lower quality. before lion and having to enter the mDNS command manually all videos worked at the default 'same' quality.

any ideas on this?

/guy


----------



## bareyb

wmcbrine said:


> And to elaborate, it happens because that version of pyTivo predates the Premiere, and doesn't recognize the Premiere as an HD unit.
> 
> But if you get the "beta" version of pyTivoX from the official site, it should work. (?)


I just downloaded the beta hoping I'd get a little better video quality. It seems like the old version was downloading my HD Videos in SD. Hopefully that was the case and the beta will fix it.

Is PyTivoX still the best software for downloading to Tivo? Is there something else out there that works better? It's been awhile since I attempted any of this, but if it works out this will be awesome! Any advice greatly appreciated.

ETA: Yep. That was the problem. My video is downloading in HD now. What a cool little program!


----------



## rjgibson0066

Disclaimer - Newbie about these software products...

What am I doing wrong? I downloaded pytivox, added a file, hit apply, but don't see it in Now Playing.

Also I did the following commands below, and do see streambaby in Showcases, but when I click on it my Tivo just hangs. I don't know from the streambaby zip file how to install it.

I have a Mac running Lion.



seattlewendell said:


> I am using it on Lion, and it works flawlessly with some additional work on your part. note* this came from the message board the the developer of the program use to maintain (he's m.i.a.). I believe someone else on the board figured it out.
> 1-Launch pyTivox as normal
> 2-Launch a Terminal window (if you don't know how to do this google it)
> 3-Type:
> mDNS -R "streambaby" _tivo-hme._tcp . 7290 path=/streambaby/
> Type it exactly as above (with spaces quotes, everything)
> 4-Go to your Tivo, and "streambaby" should be under "showcases & apps". If it is not there, go to live tv, and back to the interface. It should appear.
> 5-Streambaby will remain in apps as long as your mac remains connected to the network. If your mac goes to sleep for any reason you are going to have to redo this process.


----------



## rjgibson0066

Well I do now see My Share folder, but there is nothing in it - this despite having specified a folder and clicking Apply.

And when I try to go back into pyTivox the second time, it won't open. 

Frustrating.


----------



## rjgibson0066

Ok, did some required reading for past pages on this thread. In trying to compile own FFmpeg, I get this, despite having Xcode installed:

*Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-Pro:~ robertgibson$ sudo port install ffmpeg +no_x11
Warning: xcodebuild exists but failed to execute
Warning: Xcode does not appear to be installed; most ports will likely fail to build.
---> Computing dependencies for ffmpegError: Unable to execute port: can't read "build.cmd": Failed to locate 'make' in path: '/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin' or at its MacPorts configuration time location, did you move it?
To report a bug, see <http://guide.macports.org/#project.tickets>
Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-Pro:~ robertgibson$ *


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> Ok, did some required reading for past pages on this thread. In trying to compile own FFmpeg, I get this, despite having Xcode installed:
> 
> *Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-Pro:~ robertgibson$ sudo port install ffmpeg +no_x11
> Warning: xcodebuild exists but failed to execute
> Warning: Xcode does not appear to be installed; most ports will likely fail to build.
> ---> Computing dependencies for ffmpegError: Unable to execute port: can't read "build.cmd": Failed to locate 'make' in path: '/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin' or at its MacPorts configuration time location, did you move it?
> To report a bug, see <http://guide.macports.org/#project.tickets>
> Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-Pro:~ robertgibson$ *


Something is wrong with your build environment. Perhaps the PATH varialble wasn't updated correctly. Look at MacPorts documentation.

Any particular reason you are building your own when ready to use binaries exist? This is from the pyTivo wiki.

I also would recommend not using pyTivoX. It is abandonware. Go straight pyTivo or streambaby instead.


----------



## bareyb

Iluvatar said:


> Something is wrong with your build environment. Perhaps the PATH varialble wasn't updated correctly. Look at MacPorts documentation.
> 
> Any particular reason you are building your own when ready to use binaries exist? This is from the pyTivo wiki.
> 
> *I also would recommend not using pyTivoX. * It is abandonware. Go straight pyTivo or streambaby instead.


Well that's weird. I didn't know that and installed it and it works perfectly... Maybe I need to go look into buying TiVo Desktop? It sounds like this whole Pytivo thing is pretty messed up. That's too bad too, it's a very helpful product. I wish to hell somebody would build a commercial version that I could Pay for, that would have ongoing support.


----------



## rjgibson0066

I don't know - thought building one was easy too.

I tried using an existing one, put it in a new folder, and pointed to it in the .ini file, but then get this:

_*Last login: Fri Feb 17 16:43:29 on ttys000
Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-Pro:~ robertgibson$ /Users/robertgibson/Documents/streambaby-0.29/streambaby ; exit;
Initializing StreamBaby v0.29...
02/17/12 17:22:25 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: Unable to load FFmpeg native libraries
02/17/12 17:22:26 Listener: added factory
02/17/12 17:22:26 Main: streambaby ready & listening*_


----------



## Iluvatar

bareyb said:


> Well that's weird. I didn't know that and installed it and it works perfectly... Maybe I need to go look into buying TiVo Desktop? It sounds like this whole Pytivo thing is pretty messed up. That's too bad too, it's a very helpful product. I wish to hell somebody would build a commercial version that I could Pay for, that would have ongoing support.


Do whatever you wish but pyTivo works perfectly for me. pyTivoX is not pyTivo. It is a different program made by a TCF user that blended pyTivo (a very very old version) and streambaby together in a GUI. At one time it was useful and easy. Today, if you can get it to work, it is still useful although definitely no longer easy to install on OS X 10.7, but it was abandoned long ago.

pyTivo (the original) has continued to be developed and supported by many. streambaby has been abandoned as well but still generally works OK when used by itself outside of pyTivoX.

If you want support for pyTivo go to it's proper thread here at TCF or it's forum at pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum. You generally won't get the best support in this thread for non pyTivoX questions as it is an app that the majority of pyTivo users do not use.


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> I don't know - thought building one was easy too.
> 
> I tried using an existing one, put it in a new folder, and pointed to it in the .ini file, but then get this:
> 
> _*Last login: Fri Feb 17 16:43:29 on ttys000
> Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-Pro:~ robertgibson$ /Users/robertgibson/Documents/streambaby-0.29/streambaby ; exit;
> Initializing StreamBaby v0.29...
> 02/17/12 17:22:25 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: Unable to load FFmpeg native libraries
> 02/17/12 17:22:26 Listener: added factory
> 02/17/12 17:22:26 Main: streambaby ready & listening*_


Didn't read that you were trying streambaby. There is another ini setting that needs to be set to transition from a dynamically compiled FFmpeg to a statically built one.

edit:

Try adding this:



Code:


com.unwiredappeal.tivo.vm.ffjava.FFmpegJavaVideoModule=false


----------



## bareyb

Iluvatar said:


> Do whatever you wish but pyTivo works perfectly for me. pyTivoX is not pyTivo. It is a different program made by a TCF user that blended pyTivo (a very very old version) and streambaby together in a GUI. At one time it was useful and easy. Today, if you can get it to work, it is still useful although definitely no longer easy to install on OS X 10.7, but it was abandoned long ago.
> 
> pyTivo (the original) has continued to be developed and supported by many. streambaby has been abandoned as well but still generally works OK when used by itself outside of pyTivoX.
> 
> *If you want support for pyTivo go to it's proper thread here at TCF or it's forum at pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum. You generally won't get the best support in this thread for non pyTivoX questions as it is an app that the majority of pyTivo users do not use.*


Well I just came from there... I'm sure it works perfectly for YOU but you're a software engineer. It sounds like we are still dealing with Unix Command line stuff and that's where I get off the train. It's far too easy to screw that up (as you know). Why no installer??? Hell, CHARGE for it! I'd happily pay twenty or thirty bucks for a program with an installer. I bet I'm not alone. It's waaaaay too complicated and risky dealing with command line IMO and let's face it, it's rife with problems.

Is it really that hard to make a GUI with an "Easy Install" button? Why all the command line stuff?


----------



## rjgibson0066

Iluvatar said:


> Didn't read that you were trying streambaby. There is another ini setting that needs to be set to transition from a dynamically compiled FFmpeg to a statically built one.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Try adding this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> com.unwiredappeal.tivo.vm.ffjava.FFmpegJavaVideoModule=false


Thanks, that worked...

*Last login: Fri Feb 17 17:22:24 on ttys000
Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-Pro:~ robertgibson$ /Users/robertgibson/Documents/streambaby-0.29/streambaby ; exit;
Initializing StreamBaby v0.29...
02/17/12 18:24:10 Listener: added factory
02/17/12 18:24:10 Main: streambaby ready & listening.*

However when I click on it in Showcase, the Tivo times out trying to connect to my MacBook with an error reading:

*An error occurred while running the application. HTTP failure (Http connection error 0x50005).*

Is there something on my Mac that I need to do to enable the connection?


----------



## Iluvatar

bareyb said:


> Well I just came from there... I'm sure it works perfectly for YOU but you're a software engineer. It sounds like we are still dealing with Unix Command line stuff and that's where I get off the train. It's far too easy to screw that up (as you know). Hell, CHARGE for it! I'd happily pay twenty or thirty bucks for a program with an installer. I bet I'm not alone. It's waaaaay too complicated and risky dealing with command line IMO and let's face it, it's rife with problems.
> 
> Is it really that hard to make a GUI with an easy "Install" button? Why all the command line stuff?


The way that pyTivo is made, with the Python scripting language which is OS independant, generally runs from the Terminal (or command prompt on windows). If you would like to create an easier app and support it I would love to see it. pyTivo is open source, community developed and cross platform capable.

You are using OS X, you don't have to run it from the Terminal if you don't want to. Ever. Following the pyTivo wiki for OS X installs you can set it to startup automatically at log on and you never have to see it unless you need the log output.

pyTivo can be as easy as extracting the zip/tar.gz file where you want it, download and place FFmpeg with it, update the pyTivo.conf file with FFmpeg location (you can use the web interface afterwards), create a text file with the startup code, place that in your LauchAgents folder and then restart. Don't have to use Terminal once.

You can use Console.app to look at debug/log output that pyTivo creates.


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> Thanks, that worked...
> 
> *Last login: Fri Feb 17 17:22:24 on ttys000
> Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-Pro:~ robertgibson$ /Users/robertgibson/Documents/streambaby-0.29/streambaby ; exit;
> Initializing StreamBaby v0.29...
> 02/17/12 18:24:10 Listener: added factory
> 02/17/12 18:24:10 Main: streambaby ready & listening.*
> 
> However when I click on it in Showcase, the Tivo times out trying to connect to my MacBook with an error reading:
> 
> *An error occurred while running the application. HTTP failure (Http connection error 0x50005).*
> 
> Is there something on my Mac that I need to do to enable the connection?


I haven't actually used streambaby in ages so I'm not certain. pyTivo is more my thing.

I would at least restart the TiVo and restart streambaby. Try to enable debug logging for streambaby and see what output it gives you in relation to this.

I will try to install it on my Lion Mac tonight and see if I can get it working. Generally there was nothing that needed to be done other than Java and updating the ini file. Perhaps Lion changed that.


----------



## rjgibson0066

^ thanks for your replies and effort to try my configuration.

I disable my firewall and it worked - was able to see my directories. However the one video I had in there could not play as I got a message saying "can not open stream". 

I suspect the format is work - what are the right formats for Tivo the play video?

Also, what's the solution to the firewall issue?

Thanks again


----------



## rjgibson0066

^ thanks for your replies and effort to try my configuration.

I disabled my firewall and it worked - was able to see my directories. However the one video I had in there could not play as I got a message saying "can not open stream". 

I suspect the format is work - what are the right formats for Tivo the play video? My file was a mpeg-4. 

Also, what's the solution to the firewall issue?

Thanks again


----------



## bareyb

Iluvatar said:


> The way that pyTivo is made, with the Python scripting language which is OS independant, generally runs from the Terminal (or command prompt on windows). If you would like to create an easier app and support it I would love to see it. pyTivo is open source, community developed and cross platform capable.
> 
> You are using OS X, you don't have to run it from the Terminal if you don't want to. Ever. Following the pyTivo wiki for OS X installs you can set it to startup automatically at log on and you never have to see it unless you need the log output.
> 
> pyTivo can be as easy as extracting the zip/tar.gz file where you want it, download and place FFmpeg with it, update the pyTivo.conf file with FFmpeg location (you can use the web interface afterwards), create a text file with the startup code, place that in your LauchAgents folder and then restart. Don't have to use Terminal once.
> 
> You can use Console.app to look at debug/log output that pyTivo creates.


Well I tried all that a few years ago and ended up wanting to kill myself in very short order. 

I'll see if I can do this step by step. I suppose I should get myself into the right thread though..


----------



## Fofer

bareyb said:


> Well that's weird. I didn't know that and installed it and it works perfectly... Maybe I need to go look into buying TiVo Desktop? It sounds like this whole Pytivo thing is pretty messed up. That's too bad too, it's a very helpful product. I wish to hell somebody would build a commercial version that I could Pay for, that would have ongoing support.


Roxio's Toast 11. Includes TiVo Transfer.


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> Roxio's Toast 11. Includes TiVo Transfer.


Oh _really_? I have an older version of Toast Platinum but it didn't include the "push" function. Any idea if it works reliably? Maybe I'll just go that route... Fofer, do you use PyTiVo or Toast?


----------



## Fofer

bareyb said:


> Oh really? I have an older version of Toast Platinum but it didn't include the "push" function. Any idea if it works reliably? Maybe I'll just go that route... Fofer, do you use PyTiVo or Toast?


IIRC I had to install some extra little hack to get videos to be shared along with music and photos via TiVo Desktop, but it worked.

I used to use PyTiVoX but now send everything to my jailbroken appletv.


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> IIRC I had to install some extra little hack to get videos to be shared along with music and photos via TiVo Desktop, but it worked.
> 
> I used to use PyTiVoX but now send everything to my jailbroken appletv.


Okay. Thanks. I just downloaded the latest version of pyTivo (wmcbrine's) and of course it doesn't work just like I knew it wouldn't. I downloaded all the bits and pieces and I'm still not seeing anything that looks like a user interface. I probably need someone to walk me though it, but at this point I think I'm ready to give up. PyTivoX works for now so I may just stick with that until it doesn't work any more.

I'd upgrade my Toast to the latest version if I thought their product would work right. Unfortunately not always the case with them... I'll need to do some research.


----------



## bareyb

Iluvatar said:


> The way that pyTivo is made, with the Python scripting language which is OS independant, generally runs from the Terminal (or command prompt on windows). If you would like to create an easier app and support it I would love to see it. pyTivo is open source, community developed and cross platform capable.
> 
> You are using OS X, you don't have to run it from the Terminal if you don't want to. Ever. Following the pyTivo wiki for OS X installs you can set it to startup automatically at log on and you never have to see it unless you need the log output.
> 
> *pyTivo can be as easy as extracting the zip/tar.gz file where you want it, download and place FFmpeg with it, update the pyTivo.conf file with FFmpeg location (you can use the web interface afterwards)*, create a text file with the startup code, place that in your LauchAgents folder and then restart. Don't have to use Terminal once.
> 
> You can use Console.app to look at debug/log output that pyTivo creates.


Okay. I did all that. Opened Terminal told it where FFmpeg was, it said that was indeed a directory and now? Nothing. I click on the link for the Web Interface and get a blank page. Any thoughts? Here is my config file:



> [Server]
> port = 9032
> ffmpeg = /Applications/pyTivo/ffmpeg


I assume that isn't correct? I copied and pasted directly from the Wiki...


----------



## gteague

i am running mac lion 10.7.3 and it is (sortof) working for me although i doubt i could retrace all my steps to get it working. i think (i hear the laughter now, but i'm not at my mac now) that i am running the 'wmcbrine ?' fork of pytivo and i'm running pytivox as well, albeit with it pointed to the latest versions of ffmpeg and streambaby. perhaps this is unnecessary (?), but it was working perfectly for me up until last week. perhaps the update from mac os 10.7.2 to 10.7.3 killed streambaby, but i'm not sure.

i followed the instructions several pages up to run an 'mdns ...' command to make streambaby work and i applescripted this command and compiled it so i could run it as an app on startup and it works nearly 100% except for the fact that when you select a video to stream, it will no longer stream at the 'same' quality. the same video bumped down just one notch in quality from the dropdown menu streams just fine.

now, i'm not a unix whiz by any means, i know just exactly enough to be very dangerous. but it seems to me that someone could put together a set of instructions of what to download and write an applescript to run what is necessary for this to work with the user only have to supply the paths. i would pay $5-10 for such a script as it took me several hours of reading and tweaking to get streaming working and streaming from mac to tivo was all i wanted since time-warner has drm-castrated nearly every show i record and i have no used for sending stuff the other way.

/guy


----------



## bareyb

> gteague said:
> 
> 
> 
> now, i'm not a unix whiz by any means, i know just exactly enough to be very dangerous. but it seems to me that someone could put together a set of instructions of what to download and write an applescript to run what is necessary for this to work with the user only have to supply the paths. i would pay $5-10 for such a script as it took me several hours of reading and tweaking to get streaming working and streaming from mac to tivo was all i wanted since time-warner has drm-castrated nearly every show i record and i have no used for sending stuff the other way.
> 
> /guy
Click to expand...

I honestly don't think there's much interest in making this user friendly. The engineers who write the code understand how it all works, and it works for _them_, so why bother with the rest of us? It's not like they are being paid. We need a generous soul like that dude that wrote the installer for PyTiVoX.


----------



## bareyb

bareyb said:


> Okay. Thanks. I just downloaded the latest version of pyTivo (wmcbrine's) and of course it doesn't work just like I knew it wouldn't. I downloaded all the bits and pieces and I'm still not seeing anything that looks like a user interface. I probably need someone to walk me though it, but at this point I think I'm ready to give up. PyTivoX works for now so I may just stick with that until it doesn't work any more.
> 
> *I'd upgrade my Toast to the latest version if I thought their product would work right. Unfortunately not always the case with them... I'll need to do some research. *


Uh oh... Looks like Toast does STREAMING ONLY. It doesn't leave a copy on the TiVo. Back to trying to get PyTiVo to work.. Ugh... I just registered on the site, we'll see how far we get.


----------



## Fofer

PyTiVoX continues to work fine for me with Lion.


----------



## gteague

bareyb said:


> Uh oh... Looks like Toast does STREAMING ONLY. It doesn't leave a copy on the TiVo. Back to trying to get PyTiVo to work.. Ugh... I just registered on the site, we'll see how far we get.


streaming which way? if toast 11 on mac would stream from the mac to the tivo that's exactly what i need. i haven't used toast for any tivo purpose since it used to only copy files from the mac to tivo and i don't want that at all.

maybe we need to trade toast copies since that seems to be what you're looking for. [g]

/guy


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> ^ thanks for your replies and effort to try my configuration.
> 
> I disabled my firewall and it worked - was able to see my directories. However the one video I had in there could not play as I got a message saying "can not open stream".
> 
> I suspect the format is work - what are the right formats for Tivo the play video? My file was a mpeg-4.
> 
> Also, what's the solution to the firewall issue?
> 
> Thanks again


For the firewall issue...I found another post that mentions opening port 5353 for both upd and tcp for streambaby.

As for the streamable formats. mpeg-4 (xvid/divx) is not compatible. Typically the files you want are going to be MP4 files with h264 video and AC-3 audio. Other video formats that work I believe are VC-1 and MPEG2. For audio 2ch AAC will work as well.

http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/video_compatibility


----------



## Iluvatar

bareyb said:


> I honestly don't think there's much interest in making this user friendly. The engineers who write the code understand how it all works, and it works for _them_, so why bother with the rest of us? It's not like they are being paid. We need a generous soul like that dude that wrote the installer for PyTiVoX.


pyTivo is set and forget. Once you get it setup you never need to look at it again unless you have a particular unfufilled need. I have very rarely seen a time when it could not be set up when aided with the help of it's users at either of the forums. I agree it is not perfect for all users though.

Please feel free to create a new frontend or fix pyTivoX that works and I'll point people to it all day. The problem is that a TCF user (yoav) created it out of a need and like so many other similar projects the creators abandon them when they lost interest (or got rid of TiVo). Luckily pyTivo (the original) is easier to maintain and has a healthy development track record. Using a TiVo and a Mac is a niche product within a niche product, I can't ever see any company putting forth a true effort to create/maintain/support a commercial product that does half of what pyTivo does.

edit: BTW I will attempt to further help with your issues in your post at pyTivo forums if you don't mind waiting until tomorrow (had a long day ).


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> PyTiVoX continues to work fine for me with Lion.


Wow. That's great news. I've seen quite a few reports out there that it didn't. Did you have to do anything to update it?

I suppose if that's the case I really don't need to delve into pyTivo after all, although it would have been fun to finally figure it out! I'm sure there's just some step I'm missing. I was getting all revved up to create the definitive "Installing pyTivo for Beginners" thread. Complete with screen shots of the entire process, especially the "Terminal" commands.

I think that would have helped me a lot. If anyone wants to collaborate with me, I'd still be willing to do it, just to have it out there so nobody has to go through the hell I've been through. 

For now, PytivoX is working well for me with my Premiere too, thanks to wmcbrine's last beta version (from 2010) so I guess for now I'll leave well enough alone.

Thanks for the update Fof. I guess I'm moving on. I'd have loved to see pyTivo actually _work_ for all my trouble, but I guess it's just not in the cards. Props to the guy who came up with pyTiVoX and a big fat debt of gratitude to wmcbrine who was the last guy to work on it and make it work with the Premiere.


----------



## bareyb

Iluvatar said:


> pyTivo is set and forget. Once you get it setup you never need to look at it again unless you have a particular unfufilled need. I have very rarely seen a time when it could not be set up when aided with the help of it's users at either of the forums. I agree it is not perfect for all users though.
> 
> Please feel free to create a new frontend or fix pyTivoX that works and I'll point people to it all day. The problem is that a TCF user (yoav) created it out of a need and like so many other similar projects the creator abandoned it when they lost interest (or got rid of TiVo). Luckily pyTivo (the original) is easier to maintain and has a healthy development track record. Using a TiVo and a Mac is a niche product within a niche product, I can't ever see any company putting forth a true effort to create/maintain/support a commercial product that does half of what pyTivo does.
> 
> *edit: BTW I will attempt to further help with your issues in your post at pyTivo forums if you don't mind waiting until tomorrow (had a long day ).*


Hmmmm.... That is really nice of you to offer. I can't create a new front end, but I think a REALLY GOOD installation guide is needed for this thing and that's something I would excel at. I do hate to give up on something I've put this much time into... I'm gonna sleep on it, and if I still have the bug tomorrow maybe we can work on it if you think it would help people. I'd love to get some detailed screen shots of the config files and Terminal Command process. I think that would have helped me a lot.


----------



## wmcbrine

bareyb said:


> Wow. That's great news. I've seen quite a few reports out there that it didn't. Did you have to do anything to update it?


My impression is that it's just the Streambaby side that quits working, and that, just because Java no longer comes standard with 10.7, and people don't realize they need to install it. But I dunno.


----------



## bareyb

wmcbrine said:


> My impression is that it's just the Streambaby side that quits working, and that, just because Java no longer comes standard with 10.7, and people don't realize they need to install it. But I dunno.


Wow. You do get around. I just replied to you over at the pyTiVo forum. 

I took a screen shot of the (your) download site. Hopefully this is the right version. I just went with the one at the top of the list:


----------



## rjgibson0066

Unable to Open Stream error.

What causes this? I have tried various encoding formats, but the error seems to be related to something else.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> Unable to Open Stream error.
> 
> What causes this? I have tried various encoding formats, but the error seems to be related to something else.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Not certain.

Look here to enable debug logging. Post your output here after encountering the issue.

Also if you have a video info program such as MediaInfo it would be helpful if you could run your video through it and post the output so I can see what kind of video you are working with.


----------



## rjgibson0066

^ log in too large to post here - I pm'ed it to you. I really appreciate your help.

I don't have a video info program - is there a free version that will work?


----------



## bareyb

Iluvatar said:


> pyTivo is set and forget. Once you get it setup you never need to look at it again unless you have a particular unfufilled need. I have very rarely seen a time when it could not be set up when aided with the help of it's users at either of the forums. I agree it is not perfect for all users though.
> 
> Please feel free to create a new frontend or fix pyTivoX that works and I'll point people to it all day. The problem is that a TCF user (yoav) created it out of a need and like so many other similar projects the creators abandon them when they lost interest (or got rid of TiVo). Luckily pyTivo (the original) is easier to maintain and has a healthy development track record. Using a TiVo and a Mac is a niche product within a niche product, I can't ever see any company putting forth a true effort to create/maintain/support a commercial product that does half of what pyTivo does.
> 
> edit: BTW I will attempt to further help with your issues in your post at pyTivo forums if you don't mind waiting until tomorrow (had a long day ).


UPDATE: wmcbrine and Iluvatar have been walking me through the process over at the pyTivo forum, and I now have the "Movies" folder and the "Music" folder on my Macbook Pro working on my TiVo. So far we haven't been able to get "Photos" working, but I'm sure that's probably going to happen at some point. This definitely IS a better program than pyTivoX. Gives you a lot more options and you can get music and (supposedly) photos with it.

Side note: I'd like to be able to create an "Installation guide for Beginners" and post it here and over at the pyTivo forum. I can't do that until I get Photos working, so any help with that would be greatly appreciated. I think it would help a lot of folks have access to this awesome program without having to resort to using an outdated version of PyTiVoX.

As far as the command line stuff? The easiest way to deal with that is to simply copy and paste into the Terminal Window and then use the Web interface for the rest. It's not so bad... I'm gonna look into creating an AppleScript that will launch Terminal and then paste in the start up code for pyTiVo. That would be cool...


----------



## Fofer

Thanks, bareyb! I'm looking forward to that Installation Guide.


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> Thanks, bareyb! I'm looking forward to that Installation Guide.


Me too... I think it's REALLY needed. In fact, I was going to ask you about that program you use to get screen shots. The one you use with arrows and such. That would be an awesome little tool for this project.


----------



## bareyb

bareyb said:


> UPDATE: wmcbrine and Iluvatar have been walking me through the process over at the pyTivo forum, and I now have the "Movies" folder and the "Music" folder on my Macbook Pro working on my TiVo. So far we haven't been able to get "Photos" working, but I'm sure that's probably going to happen at some point. This definitely IS a better program than pyTivoX. Gives you a lot more options and you can get music and (supposedly) photos with it.
> 
> Side note: I'd like to be able to create an "Installation guide for Beginners" and post it here and over at the pyTivo forum. I can't do that until I get Photos working, so any help with that would be greatly appreciated. I think it would help a lot of folks have access to this awesome program without having to resort to using an outdated version of PyTiVoX.
> 
> *As far as the command line stuff? The easiest way to deal with that is to simply copy and paste into the Terminal Window and then use the Web interface for the rest. It's not so bad... I'm gonna look into creating an AppleScript that will launch Terminal and then paste in the start up code for pyTiVo. That would be cool...*


UPDATE: I did create an Applescript launcher, but this is even better... 

You can set up "Terminal" to open on Login and then paste in the commands to launch pyTivo automatically. All I had to do was open "Terminal/Preferences" and go to the window below and PASTE in this:

cd /Applications/pyTivo 
./pyTivo.py

Only the first line shows in the picture but it has the whole thing. After that, all you have to do is launch Terminal (or tell it to launch on login) and it will automatically paste in the correct commands to launch pyTivo. After that, pyTivo will be running and all your shares will show up at the bottom of your Tivo. No command line necessary at all. Piece of cake, er Pie.


----------



## Fofer

bareyb said:


> Me too... I think it's REALLY needed. In fact, I was going to ask you about that program you use to get screen shots. The one you use with arrows and such. That would be an awesome little tool for this project.


Skitch.


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> ^ log in too large to post here - I pm'ed it to you. I really appreciate your help.
> 
> I don't have a video info program - is there a free version that will work?


Got it but haven't had a chance to dig into it yet.

Look at my last post for a link to MediaInfo which is free and very useful


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> Skitch.


Ah nuts. I started working on it and fell into a black hole and forgot all about it. I ended up using "Command-Shift-4" and Photoshop. 

Anyway the thread is up (I worked on it all day) if you'd like to check it out. If anyone notices any glaring errors or omissions feel free to let me know.

Thread's here: Installing pyTivo on the Mac for Beginners


----------



## gteague

that looks like a great start! unfortunately, i'm not currently at my mac so i can't step through it.

but i do see a potential problem with your terminal solution ... it looks to me that every time you launch terminal it will launch pytivo and for those of us who use the terminal a lot this isn't a solution since, if i'm right, you are sort of dedicating terminal as only a one app launcher! [g]

i'm not a programmer by any means, but the steps to create an actual application in applescript are dead simple. or i could just supply the editable applescript file and anyone else can change the path and save it as an application. typically it's only one line (the actual terminal command) prefixed by an applescript codeword token to perform the command. tonight, if i get some time i'll try to put together what would be needed. and once you have this as an application it is much more versatile in what you can do with it and you wouldn't have to dedicate terminal to running it. i did kmttg that way.

also, how about adding in streambaby? i already have the tivo desktop for mac app that gives me access to photos, music, and videos if you tweak and hack it a little. it is years old, but still works and saves doing the latter part of your steps. but i had trouble getting streambaby to work initially as a standalone download and thus i ended up installing pytivox because it incorporated it. being able to stream from the mac to the tivo is an invaluable tool for me--i don't really need file transfer until time-warner starts removing the drm flags from their content.

thanks for your work so far. i intend to tear apart my bits and pieces and reinstall everything again based on your guide if i can make sure i get streambaby working.

/guy


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> that looks like a great start! unfortunately, i'm not currently at my mac so i can't step through it.
> 
> but i do see a potential problem with your terminal solution ... it looks to me that every time you launch terminal it will launch pytivo and for those of us who use the terminal a lot this isn't a solution since, if i'm right, you are sort of dedicating terminal as only a one app launcher! [g]
> 
> i'm not a programmer by any means, but the steps to create an actual application in applescript are dead simple. or i can just supply the editable applescript file and anyone else can change the path and save it as an application. typically it's only one line (the actual terminal command) prefixed by an applescript codeword token to perform the command. tonight, if i get some time i'll try to put together what would be needed. and once you have this as an application it is much more versatile in what you can do with it. i did kmttg that way.
> 
> also, i'm fairly sure you can merge the two-step command launch into a single command. i'll have to confirm the exact structure of the single line command when i get back to my mac. i'm not exactly sure how to format the leading './', perhaps:
> 
> .//Applications/pyTivo/pyTivo.py
> 
> but i'm just not sure about the double '//', that just doesn't look right.
> 
> also, how about adding in streambaby? i already have the tivo desktop for mac app that gives me access to photos, music, and videos if you tweak and hack it a little. it is years old, but still works and saves doing the latter part of your steps. but i had trouble getting streambaby to work initially as a standalone download and thus i ended up installing pytivox because it incorporated it.
> 
> thanks for your work so far. i intend to tear apart my bits and pieces and reinstall everything again based on your guide if i can make sure i get streambaby working.
> 
> /guy


Even if Terminal logs in and starts up pyTivo can't it then be used for other things after that? It only runs that command line one time, upon initial login... You could always close the Terminal window and open a new one too I suppose... A script would be cool if you only wanted it to run part time though. So if you can create one I'll post it in the thread. If all that doesn't work out, there's another way to do it at the pyTivo website where you put a text file into the "Launch Daemon" or something like that. So that's an option too.

Streambaby still works in pyTivoX, but I'm not sure how you would be able to incorporate it into pyTivo. If there's a way I'm game to add it. I'm heading off to Tahoe for some skiing today so I'll be somewhat MiA until next Saturday. I am bringing my laptop though, so I'll be working on it a little when we are in the Cabin.


----------



## gteague

the reason i was unsure about the terminal command is that some commands don't 'complete', for lack of a better term. the command is alive, but doesn't release the cursor. the current 'fix' for streambaby not working on lion is like that. you can get around such situations by ending the command with a ' &' (space ampersand) and the command will continue to execute, but control will be released back to you with a new command line prompt. i wasn't sure whether pytivo released control back or not. if it does, you're right and that the terminal now can be used for other things. but it's open and many might not want it open or have to close it every time. that's where the applescript application comes in--it will run the command in terminal, but you'll never see the terminal open or close.

your work should be a real service. when i was setting up pytivox and kmttg and streambaby i had to go to at least a dozen websites and utilize bits and pieces from each and it was a real pain. 

/guy


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> the reason i was unsure about the terminal command is that some commands don't 'complete', for lack of a better term. the command is alive, but doesn't release the cursor. the current 'fix' for streambaby not working on lion is like that. you can get around such situations by ending the command with a ' &' (space ampersand) and the command will continue to execute, but control will be released back to you with a new command line prompt. i wasn't sure whether pytivo released control back or not. if it does, you're right and that the terminal now can be used for other things. but it's open and many might not want it open or have to close it every time. that's where the applescript application comes in--it will run the command in terminal, but you'll never see the terminal open or close.
> 
> your work should be a real service. when i was setting up pytivox and kmttg and streambaby i had to go to at least a dozen websites and utilize bits and pieces from each and it was a real pain.
> 
> /guy


I just checked and Terminal does not allow you to enter any new commands when pyTivo is running. Regardless of how it starts up. So you always have to close the window (or open a new one) before you can use the Terminal for other things.

I'd love to have an AppleScript launcher if you can get one to work. I was having a difficult time getting the text to paste into Terminal correctly when I was working on it earlier. Perhaps you'll have better luck.


----------



## gteague

i'm pretty sure i can get you exactly what you need as i've just done it for myself. but it will be at least this evening later after i've slept off this long night shift! i'd be happy if i'm able to contribute something.

/guy


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> i'm pretty sure i can get you exactly what you need as i've just done it for myself. but it will be at least this evening later after i've slept off this long night shift! i'd be happy if i'm able to contribute something.
> 
> /guy


Cool. Feel free to post it directly in the thread if you want to. That would be a nice contribution and you should get credit for it. I've really been feeling compelled to help too. It's a great cause, and a very cool little app that I'd love to see more people have access to. I basically just tried to create a set 
step by step instructions like the ones I was looking for 4 years ago when I tried to install it the first time. If I'd had this thread back then, I think I probably would have been able to do it without much help. I just hope Iluvatar doesn't ever change the link to the ffmpeg build he posted... 

Have a good shift. I better hit the sack. Got a long drive tomorrow.


----------



## rjgibson0066

Iluvatar said:


> Got it but haven't had a chance to dig into it yet.
> 
> Look at my last post for a link to MediaInfo which is free and very useful


Thanks, I will.

In meantime I am going to pytivo and use these instructions: http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/installing-pytivo-on-the-mac-for-beginners-t2106.html


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> Thanks, I will.
> 
> In meantime I am going to pytivo and use these instructions: http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/installing-pytivo-on-the-mac-for-beginners-t2106.html


Feel free to use those if you want but please at least check the official installation instructions for OS X at the wiki here:

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/OS_X_Install

pyTivo (not streambaby) is truly is not that hard for most users to get running. As always post with questions if you have them in the pyTivo forum or the pyTivo thread here at TCF.


----------



## Fofer

This is great! Thanks so much bareyb. I'd love to see instructions for streambaby now too, simply because I and so many others have had a VERY time getting that to work with PyTivoX with OS X Lion.


----------



## javabird

bareyb said:


> Uh oh... Looks like Toast does STREAMING ONLY. It doesn't leave a copy on the TiVo. Back to trying to get PyTiVo to work.. Ugh... I just registered on the site, we'll see how far we get.


Are you sure that's correct? Based on this information, it sounds like you can choose to either stream or download the show:

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/howto/re...nsfer_shows_from_mac.html#watching-videos-mac

I used to use TivoTransfer with Toast 9, and it was drop-dead simple (but since I upgraded to Lion I Haven't upgraded Toast so I can't speak about Toast 11). If you do end up trying it, please post how you like it.


----------



## Fofer

javabird, just to clarify, bareyb is talking about getting videos that are on his Mac, to transfer to the TiVo... not the other way around.

Toast includes two apps that are TiVo related.

One is TiVoTransfer, and that lets you copy videos from the TiVo, to the Mac.

The other is Mac2TiVo. It allows you send videos (unfortunately, only ones that are in the proper MPEG-2 format) to the TiVo. (bareyb, just to correct you, this is a TRANSFER, not a stream.) The requirement of having to convert all videos to MPEG-2 ahead of time, for this to work though, is enough of a hassle to be a deal-breaker for many.

TiVo Desktop (free from TiVo) is a tiny bit more capable, as it can also handle extracted .tivo files too. You need to know the "trick" to expose the hidden videos tab, though. Go to System Preferences (assuming you've installed TiVo Desktop for Mac OSX) and hold down the apple/command key on the keyboard and open the TiVo Desktop preference pane. You should now see a Videos tab where you can enter the directory for .tivo (or MPEG-2) files along with your Media Access Key.

gteague, you mentioned a way to "tweak and hack" TiVo Desktop a little... does this include getting it to work with videos in formats other than .tivo or MPEG-2?

That being said, the reason pyTiVo and PyTiVoX are preferred here is because it can handle many more video formats... it transcodes them-on-the fly, and lets you transfer them to to the TiVo, without you having to "prepare" anything ahead of time.

AFAIK, the only way to set up any of these videos for _streaming_ to the TiVo is with streambaby. I'd love to see a good set of instructions on how to "manually" set that up on the Mac, without PyTiVoX (since that particular part broke, in Lion.)


----------



## Fofer

gteague said:


> i'm not a programmer by any means, but the steps to create an actual application in applescript are dead simple. or i could just supply the editable applescript file and anyone else can change the path and save it as an application. typically it's only one line (the actual terminal command) prefixed by an applescript codeword token to perform the command. tonight, if i get some time i'll try to put together what would be needed.


Here's how to use make a simple application to start PyTiVo. Open AppleScript Editor and paste this code in:



Code:


do shell script "cd /Applications/pyTivo 
./pyTivo.py"

(and click on "run" to test it.)

This can then be saved as an application.

I'd like to also then have an easy way to *quit* PyTiVo when I'm done with my transfers. I found this link: Killing an Application With Terminal
...but I don't know how to translate that into an AppleScripted application (or if it's even possible.)


----------



## bareyb

Iluvatar said:


> Feel free to use those if you want but please at least check the official installation instructions for OS X at the wiki here:
> 
> http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/OS_X_Install
> 
> pyTivo (not streambaby) is truly is not that hard for most users to get running. As always post with questions if you have them in the pyTivo forum or the pyTivo thread here at TCF.


I do plan to spruce up the thread with some links to the Wiki and the other builds. Mainly I wanted to get something up with some screen shots (this is key) and more detailed (step by step) instructions. Something like that would have really helped me., so that's why I did it. I hope it helps...

Thanks for the info Fofer, I'll look into that. I'm heading off to Tahoe in a couple hours so I better get packing! I'll touch base with you guys once we get there.


----------



## rjgibson0066

Nothing EVER works for me!!! Trying to get pytivo installed and running but getting this:

Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-ProyTivo robertgibson$ cd /Applications/pyTivo 
Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-ProyTivo robertgibson$ ./pyTivo.py 
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "./pyTivo.py", line 80, in <module>
while mainloop():
File "./pyTivo.py", line 74, in mainloop
httpd = setup()
File "./pyTivo.py", line 22, in setup
config.init(sys.argv[1:])
File "/Applications/pyTivo/config.py", line 45, in init
configs_found = config.read(config_files)
File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/ConfigParser.py", line 297, in read
self._read(fp, filename)
File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/ConfigParser.py", line 504, in _read
raise MissingSectionHeaderError(fpname, lineno, line)
ConfigParser.MissingSectionHeaderError: File contains no section headers.
file: /Applications/pyTivo/pyTivo.conf, line: 1
'{\\rtf1\\ansi\\ansicpg1252\\cocoartf1138\\cocoasubrtf320\n'
Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-ProyTivo robertgibson$

Any ideas?


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> Nothing EVER works for me!!! Trying to get pytivo installed and running but getting this:
> 
> Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-ProyTivo robertgibson$ cd /Applications/pyTivo
> Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-ProyTivo robertgibson$ ./pyTivo.py
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> File "./pyTivo.py", line 80, in <module>
> while mainloop():
> File "./pyTivo.py", line 74, in mainloop
> httpd = setup()
> File "./pyTivo.py", line 22, in setup
> config.init(sys.argv[1:])
> File "/Applications/pyTivo/config.py", line 45, in init
> configs_found = config.read(config_files)
> File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/ConfigParser.py", line 297, in read
> self._read(fp, filename)
> File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/ConfigParser.py", line 504, in _read
> raise MissingSectionHeaderError(fpname, lineno, line)
> ConfigParser.MissingSectionHeaderError: File contains no section headers.
> file: /Applications/pyTivo/pyTivo.conf, line: 1
> '{\\rtf1\\ansi\\ansicpg1252\\cocoartf1138\\cocoasubrtf320\n'
> Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-ProyTivo robertgibson$
> 
> Any ideas?


...

edit....no I see what is going on. Your text editor is using Rich Text mode and placing some weird formatting in the file. If you are using TextEdit then open your pyTivo.conf and click 'Format' at the top of your screen on your menu bar and select 'Make Plain Text' from the drop down.

Make sure it has at least this:


Code:


[Server]

Save and try again.


----------



## Fofer

Yup, you can also set TextEdit's prefs so that it creates new documents in plaintext by default.


----------



## Dagwood70

Fofer said:


> This is great! Thanks so much bareyb. I'd love to see instructions for streambaby now too, simply because I and so many others have had a VERY time getting that to work with PyTivoX with OS X Lion.


I believe what you are looking for is here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=482353&highlight=How+to+set+up+Streambaby

As a general question; what is the advantage (if any) of pyTiVo over Streambaby? I have the later up and running. I didn't succeed the first time trying to set up pyTiVo and wonder if I should bother trying again since I have Streambaby working brilliantly on my iMac (wired LAN -> wired TiVo).


----------



## rjgibson0066

The saga continues but in a different form.

It was the textedit format issue and after the fix it started up just fine. However my folder didn't show up in Now Playing. So I restarted the Tivo and tried again. Now I get this......

Last login: Mon Feb 20 17:25:02 on ttys000
Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-Pro:~ robertgibson$ cd /Applications/pyTivo
Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-ProyTivo robertgibson$ ./pyTivo.py 
INFOyTivo.beacon:Announcing shares...
Error no Video plugin exists. Check the type setting for your share.
INFOyTivo.beacon:Scanning for TiVos...
INFOyTivoyTivo is ready.


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> The saga continues but in a different form.
> 
> It was the textedit format issue and after the fix it started up just fine. However my folder didn't show up in Now Playing. So I restarted the Tivo and tried again. Now I get this......
> 
> Last login: Mon Feb 20 17:25:02 on ttys000
> Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-Pro:~ robertgibson$ cd /Applications/pyTivo
> Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-ProyTivo robertgibson$ ./pyTivo.py
> INFOyTivo.beacon:Announcing shares...
> Error no Video plugin exists. Check the type setting for your share.
> INFOyTivo.beacon:Scanning for TiVos...
> INFOyTivoyTivo is ready.


type = video

not Video. it is case sensitive....although it really shouldn't be.


----------



## rjgibson0066

How do I get into http://localhost:9032 if I can't start the service?

Edit - never mind, you can.

Ok, that worked - thanks so much.

However I put a .mp4 file in the folder and nothing is showing up in the folder on the Tivo. What video formats are supported?


----------



## gteague

Fofer said:


> gteague, you mentioned a way to "tweak and hack" TiVo Desktop a little... does this include getting it to work with videos in formats other than .tivo or MPEG-2?


no, i was speaking about the video tab trick you explained. i do still use tivo desktop to let me access itunes and iphoto media on my tivo, but i might change over to pytivo if i get everything working. i've been using the toast tivo transfer for video xfer from mac to tivo, but i am firmly committed to getting streambaby working since what i want is streaming, not transfer.



Fofer said:


> AFAIK, the only way to set up any of these videos for _streaming_ to the TiVo is with streambaby. I'd love to see a good set of instructions on how to "manually" set that up on the Mac, without PyTiVoX (since that particular part broke, in Lion.)


yes! me too, please!

/guy


----------



## gteague

Fofer said:


> Here's how to use make a simple application to start PyTiVo. Open AppleScript Editor and paste this code in:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> do shell script "cd /Applications/pyTivo
> ./pyTivo.py"
> 
> (and click on "run" to test it.)
> 
> This can then be saved as an application.
> 
> I'd like to also then have an easy way to *quit* PyTiVo when I'm done with my transfers. I found this link: Killing an Application With Terminal
> ...but I don't know how to translate that into an AppleScripted application (or if it's even possible.)


you beat me to the punch with the shell script, but yours is exactly right, based on my scripting of kmttg. thanks! bareby, you can credit fofer with this one.

as far as killing the pytivo process by running a script or application, that would be way beyond my poor shell and script skills. the only way i know is to do it manually:

ps -ax | grep pytivo

note the process_id on the left side, then:

kill -9 <process_id>

or prefix with 'sudo' if it balks.

obviously, the process_id is going to change with each launch and i'm sure you could save it to a temp variable and then have the script reference the temp variable, but that would take unix skills i don't possess.

[later edit]: found that pytivo actually runs under the python process, so the command and the output is:



Code:


roma:/ sysop$ ps -ax | grep python
12110 ttys000    0:19.24 python /Applications/_video/TiVo/pyTivo/pyTivo.py
24007 ttys001    0:00.00 grep python


if you've only got one python process it would be [relatively] easy to pipe or save the process_id to a temp variable and then when you write the script to have it reference the temp variable. you'd have a two-step process where you run one app to load the temp variable with the correct process_id, then then the quit or kill app.
/guy


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> How do I get into http://localhost:9032 if I can't start the service?
> 
> Edit - never mind, you can.
> 
> Ok, that worked - thanks so much.
> 
> However I put a .mp4 file in the folder and nothing is showing up in the folder on the Tivo. What video formats are supported?


All video formats (well almost, assuming of course you have an up to date FFmpeg like from the pyTivo forum).

I believe this is related to your Streambaby issue as well. After reviewing your logs I think you may have a firewall issue.

Is the system firewall enabled on your Mac?


----------



## rjgibson0066

Well I did disable it with Streambaby and still had that problem. 

I forgot to disable using pyTivo, but will try right now.

Edit - we have a BINGO! Thank you for hanging in there with me!

How do I enable this Mac to Tivo connection without disabling the firewall.

And, I transferred/watched on recording, and it now shows up in Now Playing as a single entry. I had assumed with pyTivo running it would show up in My PC folder. However, after transferring/watching My PC has disappeared from Now Playing.

Stick with me please.


----------



## Iluvatar

Fofer said:


> Here's how to use make a simple application to start PyTiVo. Open AppleScript Editor and paste this code in:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> do shell script "cd /Applications/pyTivo
> ./pyTivo.py"
> 
> (and click on "run" to test it.)
> 
> This can then be saved as an application.
> 
> I'd like to also then have an easy way to *quit* PyTiVo when I'm done with my transfers. I found this link: Killing an Application With Terminal
> ...but I don't know how to translate that into an AppleScripted application (or if it's even possible.)


In case anyone wants there is an option to run pyTivo in the background upon user logon or system startup. This is already described in the pyTivo wiki for OS X installation.
-----------

Mac OS X 10.6 and up

Setting pyTivo to launch on startup automatically and in the background on Mac OS X is relatively easy.

* You must make a text file named "pyTivo.plist" with any text editor.

* Place the file in /Users/yourusername/Library/LaunchAgents (your user library folder) if you want pyTivo to load only when you are logged on. Or place the file in /Library/LaunchDaemons if you want pyTivo to startup on system boot regardless of whoever is logged in.
** In 10.7 Lion, Apple has hidden the User library folder. To view it open your Finder and hold down the 'Option' key and choose 'Go > Library' from the Finder menu.

* Include the following code in the file (you need to update the path to the your pyTivo folder).



Code:


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
	<key>Label</key>
	<string>pyTivo</string>
	<key>ProgramArguments</key>
	<array>
		<string>python</string>
		<string>/path/to/pyTivo/pyTivo.py</string>
	</array>
</dict>
</plist>

This will run pyTivo under the 'python' process in the background. Kill python process and pyTivo goes away until next logon. No windows, no icon, all logger output is shunted to the Console app.

This is the way I have run it for years.


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> Well I did disable it with Streambaby and still had that problem.
> 
> I forgot to disable using pyTivo, but will try right now.
> 
> Edit - we have a BINGO! Thank you for hanging in there with me!
> 
> How do I enable this Mac to Tivo connection without disabling the firewall.


Well then I have a feeling then that the TiVo just didn't like your video format. There were a couple of odd codecs such as 'mjpeg' in your log. Try a MP4 with h264 video if you can test with that. I installed streambaby on my Lion OS X last night to test with and had no such issues with my videos.

That's why I don't like streambaby....it's too particular. pyTivo works with anything. With the remux function that is in the recent builds from wmcbrine, lucasnz, or myself it is almost as good as streaming. I can select an MKV for transfer and pyTivo will remux the h264 video and audio into an MP4 automatically. Remux and transfer of full file is typically 10 mins.


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> Edit - we have a BINGO! Thank you for hanging in there with me!
> 
> How do I enable this Mac to Tivo connection without disabling the firewall.


I believe passing through TCP port 9032, TCP/UDP port 2190 and UDP port 5353 may work.


----------



## gteague

Iluvatar said:


> Remux and transfer of full file is typically 10 mins.


before i discovered streambaby just recently, i used to transfer video from my mac to tivo and one of the very compelling reasons to buy the elite was the gigabit ethernet. i was hoping for, if not an order-of-magnitude increase, at least a significant one.

unfortunately, it hasn't seemed to increase my transfer speed much at all over the 100mb ethernet of the s3. and my link from the tivo to the computer is gigabit all the way.

my transfers are not much better than real time, in other words, to transfer a 10 minute show would take nearly 10 minutes. could this be the fault of tivo desktop (mac) or toast 11 tivo transfer?

/guy


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> And, I transferred/watched on recording, and it now shows up in Now Playing as a single entry. I had assumed with pyTivo running it would show up in My PC folder. However, after transferring/watching My PC has disappeared from Now Playing.
> 
> Stick with me please.


I'm afraid I didn't follow to well.

Were you saying that you transferred one video successfully but after this your pyTivo video share disappeared from the Now Playing List?

If this is the case your router may have issues with passing multicast packets.

Two things:

Check your router configuration and see if it gives you an option for enabling 'Multicast' or something to that effect.

Add the 'beacon' setting to your pyTivo.conf. You can read its description here.

Something like: beacon = 192.168.1.255 (if your networks IP's are in the 192.168.1.x range)


----------



## Iluvatar

gteague said:


> my transfers are not much better than real time, in other words, to transfer a 10 minute show would take nearly 10 minutes. could this be the fault of tivo desktop (mac) or toast 11 tivo transfer?
> 
> /guy


Mac TiVo desktop (I don't know about Toast) will only stream if the file is completely compatible aka mpeg2 video (the Windows version will push compatible MP4 files I think). It transcodes all other times. You probably notice your Mac CPU is very high when transfering.

Over and above what Mac Tivo Desktop does pyTivo from wmcbrine will take a file such as an MKV video and if both video and audio are compatible with the TiVo (it is generally looking for h264/vc1 video and AC-3/AAC audio) it will remux this into a MP4 and push it to the TiVo this way. With my pyTivo fork (there are several pyTivo developers) as long as you have compatible video and ANY audio it will remux the video into a compatible MP4 file for pushing (it automatically transcodes incompatible audio to AC-3 during the remux).

I can remux and transfer a compatible 2hr MKV movie in 10 mins or so. If it requires audio transcoding add a couple more depending on the speed of your system.

The ONLY thing I miss from streambaby is the ability to use the subtitles with the video.


----------



## gteague

Iluvatar said:


> I can remux and transfer a compatible 2hr MKV movie in 10 mins or so.


are you talking sd or hd? my typical file is 1920x1080i (24 or 30fps) with the occasional 1920x1080p (60fps). these are about 100mb per minute with a typical 10 minute file being nearly 1gb in size.

/guy


----------



## Iluvatar

gteague said:


> are you talking sd or hd? my typical file is 1920x1080i (24 or 30fps) with the occasional 1920x1080p (60fps). these are about 100mb per minute with a typical 10 minute file being nearly 1gb in size.
> 
> /guy


1080p24 10-12GB file. I don't have any 60fps but it would only add a bit more time. Although I'm not entirely certain that 1080p60 types of videos are compatible with TiVo natively.

Speed during a remux depends purely on the file size and speed of your hard drives as it is only doing a data copy from one file to another.


----------



## Fofer

Dagwood70 said:


> As a general question; what is the advantage (if any) of pyTiVo over streambaby? I have the later up and running. I didn't succeed the first time trying to set up pyTiVo and wonder if I should bother trying again since I have Streambaby working brilliantly on my iMac (wired LAN -> wired TiVo).


streambaby just streams the video, leaving no trace on the TiVo afterwards, AFAIK.

Whereas pyTiVo actually transfers the file onto the TiVo, and you can watch it while it transfers. It remains there on the TiVo even after you've turned the computer off, and can be played again and again until you delete it off the TiVo.


----------



## gteague

@Iluvatar: you've given me something to think about, for sure. over the next 3 days i'm going to be trying out most of the tools we've been talking about on this thread. right now i've got pytivox and streambaby running given that i have to run a manual command (mDNS -R \"streambaby\" _tivo-hme._tcp . 7290 path=/streambaby) to get streambaby to work. but i would much prefer to be running one of the pytivo supported builds such as yours or wmcbrine and not having to rely on pytivox continuing to work.

/guy


----------



## rjgibson0066

Iluvatar said:


> I'm afraid I didn't follow to well.
> 
> Were you saying that you transferred one video successfully but after this your pyTivo video share disappeared from the Now Playing List?
> 
> If this is the case your router may have issues with passing multicast packets.
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Check your router configuration and see if it gives you an option for enabling 'Multicast' or something to that effect.
> 
> Add the 'beacon' setting to your pyTivo.conf. You can read its description here.
> 
> Something like: beacon = 192.168.1.255 (if your networks IP's are in the 192.168.1.x range)


Thanks will try tomorrow - wicked bad cold is forcing me to bed, with a hardy dose of NyQuil.

What I meant to say is that after transferring/watching that one video, when I go back into Now Playing I see the video as a single entry in Now Playing but don't see my Macbook folder Movies - it disappeared.

Thanks again.


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> Here's how to use make a simple application to start PyTiVo. Open AppleScript Editor and paste this code in:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> do shell script "cd /Applications/pyTivo
> ./pyTivo.py"
> 
> (and click on "run" to test it.)
> 
> This can then be saved as an application.
> 
> I'd like to also then have an easy way to *quit* PyTiVo when I'm done with my transfers. I found this link: Killing an Application With Terminal
> ...but I don't know how to translate that into an AppleScripted application (or if it's even possible.)


Hey that's really cool Fof! I like it and it works. 
I'm working on getting it to run in the background too. Oops... My wife says it's time to eat. I'll be back (we are in Tahoe)


----------



## gteague

@bareyb: good timing as i am just now running through your new 'howto' on pytivo. your instructions are very clear indeed and i had absolutely no problem downloading and installing pytivo and ffmpeg. going through your process, i notice i originally missed quite a few steps when i was doing my original install a few weeks back, especially in the config portion of pytivo.

but i've hit sort of a showstopper. i added a section for my videos and provided a path to my video folders. but it appears that pytivo won't recognize videos inside folders, thus it appears i'd have to add every folder of videos separately. this is a big no-go for me since i add subfolders inside subfolders inside subfolders. streambaby lets me actually navivate my folder structure from the tivo and i assumed pytivo would be the same. please someone post if there is a workaround for this. in the meantime, i'll temporarily point it to one folder with loose videos for test purposes.

also, here is a cleaner, one-line command for your applescript with the caveat it worked on my system, but if somehow one of your permissions is set differently, you might still need the ./ prefix to launch pytivo.py. and of course your path is a little simpler than mine, replace the '_video/TiVo/pyTivo/' section with your actual path:



Code:


/Applications/_video/TiVo/pyTivo/pyTivo.py

inside the applescript editor it should look like:



Code:


do shell script "/Applications/_video/TiVo/pyTivo/pyTivo.py"


also, i think the term 'streaming' in step 6 is a misnomer as @Iluvatar has said pytivo only transfers, it doesn't stream.

great job dude! it could use a little shoring up in the terminal section and i'll bet @fofer can help there. for just one instance, when you restart pytivo after the config in step six, you don't stop the current running instance first. now it might be the case that two sessions can't be running simultaneously and there would be an automatic shutdown of the previous session before the restart, but i haven't investigate that far. my inclination would be to just hit ^C (control+c) in the terminal window where pytivo is running, then hit the up arrow which will 'paste' in the previous command which ran it, then just hit enter.

more later as i proceed ...

/guy


----------



## Fofer

FWIW I followed bareyb's setup tutorial, and the resulting menu on my TiVo does let me traverse through sub-folders to transfer/watch videos.


----------



## Iluvatar

gteague said:


> but i've hit sort of a showstopper. i added a section for my videos and provided a path to my video folders. but it appears that pytivo won't recognize videos inside folders, thus it appears i'd have to add every folder of videos separately. this is a big no-go for me since i add subfolders inside subfolders inside subfolders. streambaby lets me actually navivate my folder structure from the tivo and i assumed pytivo would be the same. please someone post if there is a workaround for this. in the meantime, i'll temporarily point it to one folder with loose videos for test purposes.
> /guy


Subfolders work just fine with pyTivo. Mine go probably 7 layers deep at points.

Set this in your pyTivo.conf file under the [Server] heading, save and reset.



Code:


debug = True

Will need the log output from running pyTivo after attempting to view the bad subfolder. First guess is there may be a misspelling or a odd character in the folder name.

....FWIW All config options are already detailed in either the pyTivo WebAdmin interface or at the official pyTivo wiki.

For future reference do not expect the best support for pyTivo if you stick to posting in this thread instead of the pyTivo thread here at TCF or at the pyTivo support forum. It just won't get read by the same volume of people who could help since this thread is about pyTivoX


----------



## gteague

Iluvatar said:


> Subfolders work just fine with pyTivo. Mine go probably 7 layers deep at points.
> 
> Set this in your pyTivo.conf file under the [Server] heading, save and reset.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> debug = True
> 
> Will need the log output from running pyTivo after attempting to view the bad subfolder. First guess is there may be a misspelling or a odd character in the folder name.
> 
> ....All config options are already detailed in either the pyTivo WebAdmin interface or at the official pyTivo wiki.
> 
> For future reference do not expect the best support for pyTivo if you stick to posting in this thread instead of the pyTivo thread here at TCF or at the pyTivo support forum. It just won't get read by the same volume of people who could help.


i understand about the support. just trying to help @bareyb with his guide for now.

i found one killer problem and one potential one. i had underscores in the names of the shares and i removed those. one path started working after that. the other share i had a bad path (two __ underscores and my eyes are getting bad!). but now i have navigation of the directory tree on my mac and i transferred a short 1080p video and it appeared nearly instantly and played without problems. i'm now transferring a full hd 12 minute 814mb video and we'll see how long it takes ...

.... oh cool! there's a counter running in the shell. this is 30fps and has a bitrate of 10325kb/s. and there is a time counter there as well if it stays after the transfer completes ...

... unfortunately, the time is nearly exactly as my predictions i posted before--it's running at approx 100mb or less per minute which means this video is going to take at least 12 minutes for the 12 minutes of content. a move would take 90 minutes at that rate.

here's the summary:

frame=17832 fps= 27 q=2.0 Lsize= 1012336kB time=00:12:23.70 bitrate=11151.1kbits/s 
video:959220kB audio:40674kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead 1.244334%
INFOyTivo.video.video:[20/Feb/2012 22:45:05] Done sending "/bedlam/[xxx....xxx]1080.mov" to tivoli2, 1036640256 bytes, 12.08 Mb/s

oh, and @bareyb, for that spot i was speaking of in step 6 where you restart pytivo, there is a restart button right on that html config page.

so @Iluvatar, would i experience better speeds if i used your fork instead? i'm embarrased to admit it, but i was going to use your fork when trying out @bareyb's guide, but i couldn't find the download link on that project page nor at any of the links on the line explaining your build.

/guy


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> FWIW I followed bareyb's setup tutorial, and the resulting menu on my TiVo does let me traverse through sub-folders to transfer/watch videos.


I was just coming in to say the same. It seems to dig through layers of subfolders with no problem on mine too. My Music folder is quite a few levels down. By the way, the Music folder is pretty kick ass and it was super easy to setup.


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> i understand about the support. just trying to help @bareyb with his guide for now.
> 
> i found one killer problem and one potential one. i had underscores in the names of the shares and i removed those. one path started working after that. the other share i had a bad path (two __ underscores and my eyes are getting bad!). but now i have navigation of the directory tree on my mac and i transferred a short 1080p video and it appeared nearly instantly and played without problems. i'm now transferring a full hd 12 minute 814mb video and we'll see how long it takes ...
> 
> .... oh cool! there's a counter running in the shell. this is 30fps and has a bitrate of 10325kb/s. and there is a time counter there as well if it stays after the transfer completes ...
> 
> ... unfortunately, the time is nearly exactly as my predictions i posted before--it's running at approx 100mb or less per minute which means this video is going to take at least 12 minutes for the 12 minutes of content. a move would take 90 minutes at that rate.
> 
> here's the summary:
> 
> frame=17832 fps= 27 q=2.0 Lsize= 1012336kB time=00:12:23.70 bitrate=11151.1kbits/s
> video:959220kB audio:40674kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead 1.244334%
> INFOyTivo.video.video:[20/Feb/2012 22:45:05] Done sending "/bedlam/[xxx....xxx]1080.mov" to tivoli2, 1036640256 bytes, 12.08 Mb/s
> 
> oh, and @bareyb, for that spot i was speaking of in step 6 where you restart pytivo, there is a restart button right on that html config page.
> 
> so @Iluvatar, would i experience better speeds if i used your fork instead? *i'm embarrased to admit it, but i was going to use your fork when trying out @bareyb's guide, but i couldn't find the download link on that project page nor at any of the links on the line explaining your build.*
> 
> /guy


Now see Iluvatar, it's not just me.


----------



## gteague

the photo share, however, seems a different story. is it really necessary to install the 'pil' (python image library) to be able to display photos? the great thing about the tivo desktop pref panel is that it recognizes both the itunes and the iphoto library and lets you specify both playlists and photo albums or events and no drilling down to get to them. of course the pytivo way is handy in case you have loose photo folders scattered around. but so far pytivo won't display any photos at all.

/guy


----------



## gteague

i'm currently trying to re-install streambaby according to the link found here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8924079#post8924079

i'll let you know how well those instructions work and we might not have to re-invent the wheel, at least for us lion users.

/guy


----------



## gteague

unfortunately i've hit a wall with the instructions for installing streambaby as v0.29 won't launch, aborting with a bunch of java errors:

roma:/ sysop$ /Applications/_video/TiVo/streambaby/streambaby
Initializing StreamBaby v0.29...
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyMain.main(StreamBabyMain.java:38)
Caused by: java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: String index out of range: -1
at java.lang.String.substring(String.java:1937)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.config.StreamBabyConfig.getCurDir(StreamBabyConfig.java:809)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.config.StreamBabyConfig.setupDefaultDirectories(StreamBabyConfig.java:815)
at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.config.StreamBabyConfig.<clinit>(StreamBabyConfig.java:37)
... 1 more​
perhaps the os 10.7.3 update or a java update has caused some fatal incompatibility although this help page was posted less than a month ago.

luckily, this terminal command (which i don't even pretend to understand) posted by some kind soul still works:

mDNS -R \"streambaby\" _tivo-hme._tcp . 7290 path=/streambaby​
but the kicker is for this to work, you also have to have pytivox running and that's what we're trying to get away from. it will need more smarts than what i have to get streambaby working without pytivo.

i've left a query comment at that page.

/guy


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> the photo share, however, seems a different story. is it really necessary to install the 'pil' (python image library) to be able to display photos? the great thing about the tivo desktop pref panel is that it recognizes both the itunes and the iphoto library and lets you specify both playlists and photo albums or events and no drilling down to get to them. of course the pytivo way is handy in case you have loose photo folders scattered around. but so far pytivo won't display any photos at all.
> 
> /guy


Yep. You have to have PIL and apparently it's not exactly a walk in the park to get it installed... If you don't have it, Terminal will generate an error message looking for it.


----------



## gteague

bareyb said:


> Yep. You have to have PIL and apparently it's not exactly a walk in the park to get it installed... If you don't have it, Terminal will generate an error message looking for it.


that's a bummer. not worth it then as long as the tivo desktop prefpane is iphoto savvy. of course, no telling how long that prefpane will continue to work, godz only knows how old it is.

/guy


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> that's a bummer. not worth it then as long as the tivo desktop prefpane is iphoto savvy. of course, no telling how long that prefpane will continue to work, godz only knows how old it is.
> 
> /guy


I have a feeling someone will figure it out and post how to do it at some point. It can't be THAT hard. We may just need someone who knows how to compile this stuff, do the heavy lifting and then provide a link to the finished product like Iluvatar did for his custom ffmpeg build. I have no idea, but for what it's worth I have an email in to Technical Support. We'll see if it pans out.


----------



## bareyb

Iluvatar just shot me a PM with the start up file for pyTivo (.plist). It's pretty simple once you see it done. :up:

Do you guys think I should just replace the post where I show how to use Terminal to autolaunch pyTivo? Seems like Fofer's script is better and the Autolaunch version by Iluvatar is probably the most elegant solution if you want to run it full time without having it lock up your Terminal. What do you think? Replace it?


----------



## gteague

yeah, the terminal autolaunch is sort of a hack. nothing against you in that--such hacks used to be how we all operated--we all do what we have to at the time to get things running.

/guy


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> yeah, the terminal autolaunch is sort of a hack. nothing against you in that--such hacks used to be how we all operated--we all do what we have to at the time to get things running.
> 
> /guy


Precisely. I thought it was a pretty cool find at the time. Now it just seems... lame. I'm gonna dump it like a bad habit. We have far better ways now...


----------



## bareyb

Iluvatar said:


> In case anyone wants there is an option to run pyTivo in the background upon user logon or system startup. This is already described in the pyTivo wiki for OS X installation.
> -----------
> 
> Mac OS X 10.6 and up
> 
> Setting pyTivo to launch on startup automatically and in the background on Mac OS X is relatively easy.
> 
> * You must make a text file named "pyTivo.plist" with any text editor.
> 
> * Place the file in /Users/yourusername/Library/LaunchAgents (your user library folder) if you want pyTivo to load only when you are logged on. Or place the file in /Library/LaunchDaemons if you want pyTivo to startup on system boot regardless of whoever is logged in.
> ** In 10.7 Lion, Apple has hidden the User library folder. To view it open your Finder and hold down the 'Option' key and choose 'Go > Library' from the Finder menu.
> 
> * Include the following code in the file (you need to update the path to the your pyTivo folder).
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
> <plist version="1.0">
> <dict>
> <key>Label</key>
> <string>pyTivo</string>
> <key>ProgramArguments</key>
> <array>
> <string>python</string>
> <string>/path/to/pyTivo/pyTivo.py</string>
> </array>
> </dict>
> </plist>
> 
> This will run pyTivo under the 'python' process in the background. Kill python process and pyTivo goes away until next logon. No windows, no icon, all logger output is shunted to the Console app.
> 
> This is the way I have run it for years.


*UPDATE: Here's the finished product from Iluvatar! Note the Path Change. * 

There it is ready to use on a Mac. I installed it in my Launch Agents folder and it's working perfectly. Just copy and paste the text below into a "Plain text Document" (TextEdit) and save the file into the Launch Agents Folder. After that, it should launch pyTivo in the background and leave the Terminal free. If you want to turn it off just remove the file from the Launch Agents folder. Big thanks to Iluvatar for putting it all together.



Code:


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
	<key>Label</key>
	<string>pyTivo</string>
	<key>ProgramArguments</key>
	<array>
		<string>python</string>
		<string>/Applications/pyTivo/pyTivo.py</string>
	</array>
</dict>
</plist>

ETA: 


Iluvatar said:


> If you have trouble finding your user library folder just use this exact command in Terminal (assuming you saved pyTivo.plist file to your desktop):
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mv ~/Desktop/pyTivo.plist ~/Library/LaunchAgents/
> 
> to delete the file use:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rm ~/Library/LaunchAgents/pyTivo.plist
> 
> Remember by using this you will have no indication that pyTivo is running other than by being able to see your shares in the TiVo NPL or opening http://localhost:9032 which is your pyTivo WebAdmin interface.


Pretty cool eh? Seems to me if one could create an AppleScript for those too if one was so inclined.


----------



## gteague

bareyb said:


> Now see Iluvatar, it's not just me.


for sure need to fire that marketing department! [g]

/guy


----------



## gteague

i've never used the launchagents method. i just create apps using applescript and then drag them into the system prefs / users & groups / logins items list. that way seems more manageable to me if you need to manipulate them at all.

/guy


----------



## bareyb

bareyb said:


> Precisely. I thought it was a pretty cool find at the time. Now it just seems... lame. I'm gonna dump it like a bad habit. We have far better ways now...


Alright it's gone like a bad penny. 

Got the replacement page up here: http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/post13160.html#13160

I'm working on cleaning up some of the other pages too, also added a few more pics and some important links I had left out. I still have some other corrections to make, but I'm getting them done a little at a time... Is it a little sick that I'm enjoying my vacation _more_ because I have this to work on while I'm here? 

Meh. I think it's fun and isn't the point of vacation??? Besides, I like to have something to do while I'm watching TV at night. Skiing always kicks my butt the first couple of days...


----------



## gteague

sounds like me! anyway, your first draft was more than adequate to get me up and running and the screenshots were the icing on the cake, but i had done most of the steps on my own research a few weeks back. i'm sure we'll find a newbie guinea pig eventually to give it a good, thorough evaluation.

/guy


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> FWIW I followed bareyb's setup tutorial, and the resulting menu on my TiVo does let me traverse through sub-folders to transfer/watch videos.


Hey that's great! Thank you for trying it out. It's gonna get better...

I just added added YOUR section with the little Applescript App you created too. I think people are going to love it. I really do. Anything that saves time is a good thing.


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> sounds like me! anyway, your first draft was more than adequate to get me up and running and the screenshots were the icing on the cake, but i had done most of the steps on my own research a few weeks back. i'm sure we'll find a newbie guinea pig eventually to give it a good, thorough evaluation.
> 
> /guy


Too late. We uncovered one loophole already. I just added a line warning folks to change the prefs in TextEdit to save in Plain Text Format. We got bit by that one earlier today.


----------



## gteague

never noticed that one because i avoid textedit like the plague. i have at least 6 other editors that would have to quit working before i'd use that one.

/guy


----------



## Iluvatar

gteague. Getting pyTivo to remux and provide faster speeds is the 'next' level up in pyTivo use. Its called pushing a file. If you have downloaded wmcbrines fork, like I said earlier the file must contain compatible codecs (h264/vc1 video, AC-3/AAC audio) to be able to be remuxed or already be in a MP4 format.

Pushing a file happens from the WebAdmin interface. You don't request the file from your TiVo.

You need to add your tivo.com username and password to the settings.

Using the WebAdmin go to --> Web Configuration --> Global Server Settings
and add your tivo.com user name (email usually) to the 'tivo_username' box. Add your tivo.com password to the 'tivo_password' box.

After saving and resetting pyTivo you should see your local video shares show up in the WebAdmin interface. To test pushing a file, open one of your video shares listed and place a check mark in the box next to the video you want. Then at the very bottom of that page select your TiVo from the dropdown box and press 'Send to TiVo'.

Pushing a file does not instantly show up on your TiVo. It has to be either remuxed or transcoded first, then pyTivo has to communicate with the Tivo servers to say 'hey I have a file here that needs to go on this particular TiVo box'. You will eventually see the blue light on your TiVo come on meaning the transfer has started.

-----
To test a remux: Just select a file that has h264 video and AC-3 or AAC audio. Typically these will be MKV or similar files. You will see your log output from pyTivo and FFmpeg going much faster.....like 1000 FPS or more which should complete in a couple minutes. After completing the remux, then pyTivo sends the request to have the file transferred.


----------



## rjgibson0066

Iluvatar said:


> I'm afraid I didn't follow to well.
> 
> Were you saying that you transferred one video successfully but after this your pyTivo video share disappeared from the Now Playing List?
> 
> If this is the case your router may have issues with passing multicast packets.
> 
> Two things:
> 
> Check your router configuration and see if it gives you an option for enabling 'Multicast' or something to that effect.
> 
> Add the 'beacon' setting to your pyTivo.conf. You can read its description here.
> 
> Something like: beacon = 192.168.1.255 (if your networks IP's are in the 192.168.1.x range)


Did the Beacon but wasn't sure in the router settings what to change.

I wanted to allow pyTivo connections through the firewall but don't know what application to specify. In the pyTivo folder there is no specific application - how can I identify the pyTivo application in the Firewall settings? Lion doesn't allow you to specify connections by port, only application (unless I am missing how to).


----------



## pmiranda

One thing that's not clear to me, and I probably just need to try it... can a S3 or S4 accept VC-1 video with a multi-channel audio track (I don't care too much which, just more than 2-channel WMA)?
I have some bluray that are VC-1 with DTS, and transcoding the audio to AC-3 is pretty fast, but if I have to transcode the video to H.264 I'll just keep watching the physical media even though I hate how clunky Cyberlink is compared to TiVo :-(


----------



## Iluvatar

pmiranda said:


> One thing that's not clear to me, and I probably just need to try it... can a S3 or S4 accept VC-1 video with a multi-channel audio track (I don't care too much which, just more than 2-channel WMA)?
> I have some bluray that are VC-1 with DTS, and transcoding the audio to AC-3 is pretty fast, but if I have to transcode the video to H.264 I'll just keep watching the physical media even though I hate how clunky Cyberlink is compared to TiVo :-(


The only surround channel audio codecs that are native TiVo compatible is AC-3 up to 5.1.

It also supports 2 ch wma and 2 ch AAC LC (technically will play 5.1 AAC but sounds messed up). I believe pyTivo only sends the file as is for VC-1 if it is in a wmv container. I don't have any VC-1 samples so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Iluvatar

gteague said:


> i'm embarrased to admit it, but i was going to use your fork when trying out @bareyb's guide, but i couldn't find the download link on that project page nor at any of the links on the line explaining your build.
> 
> /guy


It is a page that lists my recent changes. Use the link in my sig to go to my pyTivo fork page. The top of the 'shortlog' list half way down the page is what you are looking for. The most recent change is always at the top of that list. Look all the way to the right and choose the link to download. Either tar.gz or zip format, doesn't matter.

My last commit was updating to a patch wmcbrine made.......so RIGHT NOW the most recent development in my fork is "24 hours ago William McBrine	Allow pushing (again) of MPEG-2 without ffmpeg." However this will change as I continue to add new changes.


----------



## pmiranda

Iluvatar said:


> The only surround channel audio codecs that are native TiVo compatible is AC-3 up to 5.1.
> 
> It also supports 2 ch wma and 2 ch AAC LC (technically will play 5.1 AAC but sounds messed up)


Is there a legal container for VC-1 video with AC-3 audio? It's easy enough to build a .mkv with this, but I'm not sure that's something legal to push to TiVo...


----------



## Iluvatar

pmiranda said:


> Is there a legal container for VC-1 video with AC-3 audio? It's easy enough to build a .mkv with this, but I'm not sure that's something legal to push to TiVo...


I believe TiVo will only accept VC-1 video in a .wmv container. pyTivo requires wmav2 format audio to push file without transcoding. It does not currently remux VC-1 video from a non wmv container. It could though. Putting VC-1 and AC-3 together would be useful. I'll look into doing it, as long as FFmpeg is capable.


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> Did the Beacon but wasn't sure in the router settings what to change.
> 
> I wanted to allow pyTivo connections through the firewall but don't know what application to specify. In the pyTivo folder there is no specific application - how can I identify the pyTivo application in the Firewall settings? Lion doesn't allow you to specify connections by port, only application (unless I am missing how to).


In the Firewall settings under advanced menu, uncheck 'Block all incoming connections'.

This worked for me after testing. Showed up right away. Alternately I suppose you could add firewall rules with the command line.


----------



## bareyb

Wow... You guys aren't going to believe this... Someone or something over at the pyTivo forum just screwed me royally... Every time I try to edit one of my posts, it deletes it now. Look at the first two posts... all that's left are the attachments... When you go into "Edit" the text is all there, but when you hit "submit" it brings up a blank post with all that text missing... Am I screwed or what???? 

I hate to say it, but I'm feeling like maybe they don't want me over there... 

Would anyone have a problem with me moving the thread over here. This is just such BS... I'm furious....


----------



## gteague

that's bizarre. you think they objected to the size of the screenshots?

perhaps, if it comes down to it, we could find someone to host the link or you might even put it in a public dropbox folder and put a link in your 'needasig'.

/guy


----------



## gteague

Iluvatar said:


> It is a page that lists my recent changes. Use the link in my sig to go to my pyTivo fork page.


i'm embarrassed to admit it ... [g] but i actually completely forgot about the link *being right there in your .sig.*

geeeeeesh!

and many thanks for again taking the time to explain in such detail how i can set up the push function. that will be one of my next projects in our ongoing cluster of them here.

/guy


----------



## Fofer

bareyb said:


> Wow... You guys aren't going to believe this... Someone or something over at the pyTivo forum just screwed me royally... Every time I try to edit one of my posts, it deletes it now. Look at the first two posts... all that's left are the attachments... When you go into "Edit" the text is all there, but when you hit "submit" it brings up a blank post with all that text missing... Am I screwed or what????
> 
> I hate to say it, but I'm feeling like maybe they don't want me over there...
> 
> Would anyone have a problem with me moving the thread over here. This is just such BS... I'm furious....


I wouldn't have a problem with it.  The format over there was clunky and difficult to follow.

In the meantime I've got streambaby running under Lion (thanks to this page) - and am still tinkering, trying to figure out a way to make quitting PyTiVo easy. Hopefully I can manage a double-clickable AppleScript or .command file.


----------



## rjgibson0066

Iluvatar said:


> In the Firewall settings under advanced menu, uncheck 'Block all incoming connections'.
> 
> This worked for me after testing. Showed up right away. Alternately I suppose you could add firewall rules with the command line.


When I uncheck that it shows a list of three applications/processes that have file sharing permissions. When I click on the plus sign to add pyTivo it takes me to the application folder, but I don't know what to select in the pyTivo folder?


----------



## Fofer

gteague said:


> that's bizarre. you think they objected to the size of the screenshots?


Probably not, otherwise they wouldn't take everything down and leave the screenshots 

I think there forum is funky and some text formatting screwed up the threas somehow. I don't think someone's developed a vendetta against bareyb


----------



## gteague

Fofer said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with it.  The format over there was clunky and difficult to follow.
> 
> In the meantime I've got streambaby running under Lion (thanks to this page) - and am still tinkering, trying to figure out a way to make quitting PyTiVo easy. Hopefully I can manage a double-clickable AppleScript or .command file.


did you see my comment at the bottom of that page? he responded today and said i had an old version of streambaby although i got it right off the page he links and it was at the top and said 'featured download'. now i look closer, it does say '2010', but there is no date on the download at the top which i am downloading right now.

[later: just unzipped it, and the download at that top link has a date of '12/03/2011', so it does seem a year newer. hope it works so i can get away from pytivox although, i will admit, using the manual 'patch' or 'mdns ...' command in conjunction with pytivox is working perfectly for me right now. well, except that it won't seem to play top quality video except at a ratcheted down setting although i doubt anyone could detect any quality difference by the time it reaches the tv screen.]

i've still got your 'quitting pytivo' project in the back of my mind as i work on these things. it's pretty easy to quit using the 'ps -ax' and then the 'kill -9' sequence. or couldn't you just bring up activity monitor and kill it that way until we find a way to automate it?

/guy


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> When I uncheck that it shows a list of three applications/processes that have file sharing permissions. When I click on the plus sign to add pyTivo it takes me to the application folder, but I don't know what to select in the pyTivo folder?


I'm no expert here because I don't normally use it. When I unchecked the box the 'python' service automatically showed up the next time I started pyTivo.

Python is what is running the script. It lives at /usr/bin/python, but you cannot add this using the GUI. I'm certain you could find commands on google to do it manually but like I said it automatically populated for me upon running pyTivo.


----------



## Iluvatar

I don't know what is going wrong for you guys with streambaby. I tested it out and it ran just fine for me...no special commands. I'm on Lion, no firewall, and using this version:

http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/downloads/detail?name=streambaby-20111203-2132.zip&can=2&q=


----------



## gteague

Iluvatar said:


> I don't know what is going wrong for you guys with streambaby. I tested it out and it ran just fine for me...no special commands. I'm on Lion, no firewall, and using this version:
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/downloads/detail?name=streambaby-20111203-2132.zip&can=2&q=


i managed to get an old version (0.29) from 2010. the one you link to had a dicey description and no year date when i first examined it and the link i downloaded had the tag 'featured', so i picked the wrong one.

btw, i went 'off script' on the streambaby install because i already have a ffmpeg in my pytivo folder so i modified the streambaby.ini file to point to that ffmpeg rather than actually copy another ffmpeg into the streambaby folder. if i continue to have problems i'll do it by the book just in case that makes a difference.

/guy


----------



## Iluvatar

gteague said:


> i managed to get an old version (0.29) from 2010. the one you link to had a dicey description and no year date when i first examined it and the link i downloaded had the tag 'featured', so i picked the wrong one.
> 
> btw, i went 'off script' on the streambaby install because i already have a ffmpeg in my pytivo folder so i modified the streambaby.ini file to point to that ffmpeg rather than actually copy another ffmpeg into the streambaby folder. if i continue to have problems i'll do it by the book just in case that makes a difference.
> 
> /guy


It's an updated version by moyekj here at TCF......keary is long gone and moyekj is the only other person with commit rights.

I am using my FFmpeg build from pyTivo as well with the edits to the ini file to make it work.


----------



## rjgibson0066

Iluvatar said:


> I'm no expert here because I don't normally use it. When I unchecked the box the 'python' service automatically showed up the next time I started pyTivo.
> 
> Python is what is running the script. It lives at /usr/bin/python, but you cannot add this using the GUI. I'm certain you could find commands on google to do it manually but like I said it automatically populated for me upon running pyTivo.


EDIT - NEVER MIND - TRIED IT AGAIN AND ALL IS WELL. THANK YOU

Sorry to such a PITA here.

I did as you suggested and sure enough pyTivo did show up in the list as allowing connections. However when I started puTivo I got this error:

Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-ProyTivo robertgibson$ cd /Applications/pyTivo
Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-ProyTivo robertgibson$ ./pyTivo.py 
ERRORyTivo:Exception in pyTivo
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "./pyTivo.py", line 80, in <module>
while mainloop():
File "./pyTivo.py", line 74, in mainloop
httpd = setup()
File "./pyTivo.py", line 29, in setup
httpserver.TivoHTTPHandler)
File "/Applications/pyTivo/httpserver.py", line 44, in __init__
RequestHandlerClass)
File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/SocketServer.py", line 408, in __init__
self.server_bind()
File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/BaseHTTPServer.py", line 108, in server_bind
SocketServer.TCPServer.server_bind(self)
File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/SocketServer.py", line 419, in server_bind
self.socket.bind(self.server_address)
File "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.7/lib/python2.7/socket.py", line 224, in meth
return getattr(self._sock,name)(*args)
error: [Errno 48] Address already in use
Robert-Gibsons-MacBook-ProyTivo robertgibson$


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> Probably not, otherwise they wouldn't take everything down and leave the screenshots
> 
> I think there forum is funky and some text formatting screwed up the threas somehow. I don't think someone's developed a vendetta against bareyb


Nah. They don't after all. It was some type of glitch in the post. It's all back and running again. In the mean time it prompted me to get the thread moved over here and that's probably for the best anyway.


----------



## gteague

Iluvatar said:


> It's an updated version by moyekj here at TCF......keary is long gone and moyekj is the only other person with commit rights.
> 
> I am using my FFmpeg build from pyTivo as well with the edits to the ini file to make it work.


yessssss! successssssss!

i quit absolutely everything having to do with tivo such as kmttg (although that shouldn't apply), pytivo, pytivox, streambaby, and the streambaby 'mdns patch' i was having to employ. configured up the new version of streambaby and bob's your uncle it is working quite nicely.

only quirks on a brief recon are:

1) it still won't stream at 'same' quality, you have to bump it down to 5000kbps or 'high' quality. granted, some of the files i'm streaming are at 10000kbps to begin with and i doubt you could tell the difference by the time it hits the tv screen.

2) wouldn't recognize some .mts video files which i was able to play before somehow. perhaps i transferred one using pytivo and played it? i can't remember. anyway, no big loss there as i usually have to convert those avchd/bluray/mts files to use nearly anywhere else except as a direct burn or in my panasonic dvd player via the sdhc card slot.

3) to my astonishment, i had some ripped dvd files (.vob) and it actually played one of those! of course, since you're doing a single file at a time it'd be a rough way to watch a whole dvd by swapping to a new .vob file every 15 minutes!

many many many thanks to @Iluvatar and all for the help and encouragement getting this to work. at least i knew it was working for you guys under the same circumstances, so the goal was in front of me.

/guy


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> EDIT - NEVER MIND - TRIED IT AGAIN AND ALL IS WELL. THANK YOU
> 
> error: [Errno 48] Address already in use


Seems like you got it...but for future reference this error means the pyTivo server is already running, or some other software using the same port.


----------



## wmcbrine

gteague said:


> i've still got your 'quitting pytivo' project in the back of my mind as i work on these things. it's pretty easy to quit using the 'ps -ax' and then the 'kill -9' sequence.


The correct way to exit pyTivo is to press Control-C in the Terminal, or to send it a SIGINT -- "kill -2", not "kill -9". This is important, because it's the only way pyTivo will Unregister its services, i.e., make them disappear from the TiVo's menus. Otherwise they'll linger there for an indefinite period after pyTivo stops running. (This is the only issue with an improper shutdown, though.)

Or, you could use this GUI wrapper, with "Go" and "Stop" buttons. Still kind of experimental, so I haven't really announced it (although I was hoping for more than zero DLs by now, but I guess it just went unnoticed in that thread).


----------



## gteague

thanks for pointing out my lack of unix skills--i warned you guys i knew exactly enough to be dangerous. [g]

but that does explain why i saw those shares linger despite me thinking i'd killed everything. i just <ass>umed that the tivo software wasn't keeping up. does 'quit' or 'force quit' from the activity monitor stop it correctly?

but, unless i'm missing something (again), this gui seems to be for windows.

and a potential dumb question: what's wrong with using the 'shutdown' button from the web config page? it seems to kill it cleanly. or could someone program an http ?cgi? script that would 'push' the button?

/guy


----------



## wmcbrine

gteague said:


> does 'quit' or 'force quit' from the activity monitor stop it correctly?


No.



> _but, unless i'm missing something (again), this gui seems to be for windows._


The GUI wrapper is cross-platform. The mention of Windows in the post is unrelated. You can read the whole thread for context.



> _and a potential dumb question: what's wrong with using the 'shutdown' button from the web config page?_


Nothing. It's just so new, I forgot to mention it. 



> _or could someone program an http ?cgi? script that would 'push' the button?_


http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Quit&Container=Settings

also mentioned in the above thread.


----------



## gteague

apologies for not reading thoroughly. as is obvious, i just went to the link and grabbed the download and mis-interpreted the cues to assume it was windows. it's no surprise that my questions (or some of them at least) occurred to others before me. i was hoping to not have to strain my already flagging brain with more esoteria until i got everything running and i needed specific info.

/guy


----------



## gteague

i took no small satisfaction in pasting in some tivo-themed icons to replace the default applescript icons on my three new 'apps': streambaby, pytivo, and kmttg. i can't thank enough all those who have provided help above the call of duty on here to get several of us running. if any of you developers need testing done, don't hesitate to ask.

i still have some tweaking and additions to make, but at least all the core services of these programs are functioning.

/guy


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> i took no small satisfaction in pasting in some tivo-themed icons to replace the default applescript icons on my three new 'apps': streambaby, pytivo, and kmttg. i can't thank enough all those who have provided help above the call of duty on here to get several of us running. if any of you developers need testing done, don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> i still have some tweaking and additions to make, but at least all the core services of these programs are functioning.
> 
> /guy


Congrats on getting it all up and running. That's a good idea to paste a custom Icon on the Apps! I'll have to see what I can find that would work for the Launcher App I linked to. That would definitely take it to the new level.


----------



## gteague

pytivo has the perfect one on the forum site:










/guy


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> pytivo has the perfect one on the forum site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /guy


Yep. That's perfect.


----------



## bareyb

bareyb said:


> Yep. That's perfect.


And no it's not... Let's just say, it doesn't scale well.


----------



## Fofer

transparent PNG logo:


----------



## gteague

bareyb said:


> And no it's not... Let's just say, it doesn't scale well.


it is sort of non-proportional (pi, non-proportional, go figure!) for an apple os icon, but you can recognize both symbols in the finder window column file listing once you have your eye adjusted to it and my eyes aren't that great. and it shows up great in icon view although i admit it does have more white space around it than a normal icon. did you get it from the forum site and open it in preview, select all & copy, and then paste into the file info box at the top?

i did [email protected]'s tivo icon for my streambaby app though. at least until i find an image of a floater baby ...

/guy


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> transparent PNG logo:


Yes. Much better... :up:


----------



## bareyb

By the way... I keep getting this error message in Console. Says one of my preference plists' is not a dictionary over and over. Is that normal? :



Code:


2/22/12 12:09:44 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2708]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 12:09:44 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2708]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 12:09:45 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2708]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 12:09:45 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2708]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 12:13:14 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	([0x0-0x145145].pyTivoLauncher[2744]) Exited: Terminated
2/22/12 12:27:31 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	([0x0-0x150150].com.apple.Console[2797]) Exited: Killed
2/22/12 12:29:01 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	([0x0-0x159159].pyTivo Launcher[2849]) Exited: Terminated
2/22/12 12:30:26 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	([0x0-0x15d15d].pyTivoLauncher[2864]) Exited: Terminated
2/22/12 12:31:23 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	([0x0-0x15f15f].pyTivoLauncher[2875]) Exited: Terminated
2/22/12 12:32:23 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	([0x0-0x15e15e].com.apple.Terminal[2868]) Exited: Killed
2/22/12 1:09:42 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2953]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 1:09:42 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2953]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 1:09:43 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2953]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 1:09:43 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2953]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 1:09:45 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2953]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 1:09:45 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2953]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 1:28:44 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	(com.apple.Safari) Throttling respawn: Will start in 58 seconds
2/22/12 2:16:12 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[3046]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 2:16:12 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[3046]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 2:16:13 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[3046]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 2:16:13 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[3046]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 2:16:14 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[3046]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
2/22/12 2:16:14 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[3046]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.


----------



## gteague

i searched my console/all messages for a few of the strings in your log and they weren't present. are they in the combined log or a specific log? do these log entries stop if you stop pytivo?

if it's a pytivo thing, i'm absolutely sure that one of the pytivo guys can tell you if it's significant or not.

/guy


----------



## Iluvatar

bareyb said:


> By the way... I keep getting this error message in Console. Says one of my preference plists' is not a dictionary over and over. Is that normal? :
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2/22/12 12:09:44 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2708]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 12:09:44 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2708]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 12:09:45 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2708]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 12:09:45 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2708]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 12:13:14 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	([0x0-0x145145].pyTivoLauncher[2744]) Exited: Terminated
> 2/22/12 12:27:31 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	([0x0-0x150150].com.apple.Console[2797]) Exited: Killed
> 2/22/12 12:29:01 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	([0x0-0x159159].pyTivo Launcher[2849]) Exited: Terminated
> 2/22/12 12:30:26 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	([0x0-0x15d15d].pyTivoLauncher[2864]) Exited: Terminated
> 2/22/12 12:31:23 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	([0x0-0x15f15f].pyTivoLauncher[2875]) Exited: Terminated
> 2/22/12 12:32:23 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	([0x0-0x15e15e].com.apple.Terminal[2868]) Exited: Killed
> 2/22/12 1:09:42 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2953]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 1:09:42 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2953]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 1:09:43 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2953]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 1:09:43 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2953]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 1:09:45 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2953]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 1:09:45 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[2953]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 1:28:44 PM	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[95]	(com.apple.Safari) Throttling respawn: Will start in 58 seconds
> 2/22/12 2:16:12 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[3046]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 2:16:12 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[3046]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 2:16:13 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[3046]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 2:16:13 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[3046]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 2:16:14 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[3046]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.
> 2/22/12 2:16:14 PM	PreferenceSyncClient[3046]	Preference plist was NOT a dictionary.


Not coming from pyTivo directly. It's always labeled as such. Also look at the timestamps......your pyTivo launcher logs (i have never seen this either, this must be that Fofer launcher you are using, but is still not an error) are not in the same time frame.

Console receives thousands of log lines per day. Most things are just info and not errors. Don't look too much into it unless you see a problem elsewhere.


----------



## bareyb

Iluvatar said:


> Not coming from pyTivo directly. It's always labeled as such. Also look at the timestamps......your pyTivo launcher logs (i have never seen this either, this must be that Fofer launcher you are using, but is still not an error) are not in the same time frame.
> 
> Console receives thousands of log lines per day. Most things are just info and not errors. Don't look too much into it unless you see a problem elsewhere.


I was just concerned since it referenced the word "plist" which I DID mess with by putting the pyTivo.plist into "Launch Agents". But it appears it has nothing to do with that. I removed the .plist and put it on the Desktop and I'm still getting the same errors messages. For all I know, it's been doing that for years.


----------



## bareyb

bareyb said:


> I was just concerned since it referenced the word "plist" which I DID mess with by putting the pyTivo.plist into "Launch Agents". But it appears it has nothing to do with that. I removed the .plist and put it on the Desktop and I'm still getting the same errors messages. For all I know, it's been doing that for years.


Well apparently there WAS something wrong after all. I replaced my com.apple.Dictionary.plist, and my com.apple.DictionaryServices.plist with fresh copies and it seems to have solved the problem. No more error messages. :up:


----------



## gteague

afaik, .plist is a very generic name for an apple or 3rd party config file. nearly every application has it's own .plist file. i use tinker tool system which is one utility that, among many other functions, will detect corrupted pref or plist files. onyx, which is free, will do the same.

/guy


----------



## Fofer

Love TinkerTool.

Hehe:


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> afaik, .plist is a very generic name for an apple or 3rd party config file. nearly every application has it's own .plist file. i use tinker tool system which is one utility that, among many other functions, will detect corrupted pref or plist files. onyx, which is free, will do the same.
> 
> /guy


That's what I think happened here. One of those two was probably corrupted. It was leaving CONSTANT error messages for the last four days. Once I stole some new ones off my wife's MBP (we bought them at the same time) and replace those two in the Prefs folder it's fine. Not a single plist error message since.

I'll go look into Tinkertool and Onyx. Might be worth checking it out and seeing if there are any other problems.


----------



## gteague

the onyx developers are very good at updating it to keep up with os releases. i have no hesitation in recommending it, but, as with any such powerful utilities, beware (or at least research thoroughly) some of the more advanced features as you can outsmart yourself in an attempt to clean things up. i speak from bitter experience ...

/guy


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> the onyx developers are very good at updating it to keep up with os releases. i have no hesitation in recommending it, but, as with any such powerful utilities, beware (or at least research thoroughly) some of the more advanced features as you can outsmart yourself in an attempt to clean things up. i speak from bitter experience ...
> 
> /guy


Yeah I see what you mean. I had it repair permissions and I have to admit that made me a little nervous. It brought up about ten pages of stuff. I reset the caches on the system and user fonts and that's about it before it asked me to restart. Any particular section of that tool you'd recommend I run? I was thinking of just going into the "Automation" tab and letting it do it's thing...


----------



## gteague

you should be ok on the automation tab with the defaults although you can probably safely check the 'web browser cache' as well. if you check 'launch services' then it will again prompt you each time you launch an application.

/guy


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> you should be ok on the automation tab with the defaults although you can probably safely check the 'web browser cache' as well. if you check 'launch services' then it will again prompt you each time you launch an application.
> 
> /guy


Alright cool. I just ran the defaults and it just got through restarting. All is well, so I guess I did no harm and possibly did some good.


----------



## gteague

bareyb said:


> That's what I think happened here. One of those two was probably corrupted. It was leaving CONSTANT error messages for the last four days. Once I stole some new ones off my wife's MBP (we bought them at the same time) and replace those two in the Prefs folder it's fine. Not a single plist error message since.


a tried-and-true troubleshooting technique is to isolate the suspect .plist file(s) into another directory/folder, then launch the associated application to let it recreate the .plist file. you'll lose any customization you've made to the application, but then again, if it's corrupted you've lost those anyway. delete the isolated files when you're sure everything is working right. this technique is usually cleaner and easier than trying to find copies of the files.

/guy


----------



## bareyb

You know. This is a pretty sweet little program. The guy's got paypal on his website (how smart is THAT?) so I think I'll toss him a contribution. What do you think is a fair for something like this? I never know how much to give these guys...


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> a tried-and-true troubleshooting technique is to isolate the suspect .plist file(s) into another directory/folder, then launch the associated application to let it recreate the .plist file. you'll lose any customization you've made to the application, but then again, if it's corrupted you've lost those anyway. delete the isolated files when you're sure everything is working right. this technique is usually cleaner and easier than trying to find copies of the files.
> 
> /guy


Ah. I wasn't really sure what a plist file did...  It sounds like any other preference file that rebuild's itself. Good to know... I was tempted to put the corrupt ones back in and see if OnyX picked them up.


----------



## gteague

bareyb said:


> You know. This is a pretty sweet little program. The guy's got paypal on his website (how smart is THAT?) so I think I'll toss him a contribution. What do you think is a fair for something like this? I never know how much to give these guys...


just guessing, but i'd think he'd be happy with $5 and ecstatic for $10. you might check out tinker tool and tinker tool system before you settle on one though. tinker tool is free and basically does system tweaks. tinker tool system i think is $10 and seems a little more advanced than onyx, but you can try it with all features for a reasonable amount of time. basically i think it'd come down to which interface you like better.

/guy


----------



## gteague

off for my weekly grocery shopping. one advantage to being nocturnal is i hardly ever have to fight any crowds! [g]

/guy


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> *just guessing, but i'd think he'd be happy with $5 and ecstatic for $10. *you might check out tinker tool and tinker tool system before you settle on one though. tinker tool is free and basically does system tweaks. tinker tool system i think is $10 and seems a little more advanced than onyx, but you can try it with all features for a reasonable amount of time. basically i think it'd come down to which interface you like better.
> 
> /guy


Dang. I'll take it. I think he deserves it just for being smart enough to have paypal. 

And speaking of... I asked the guys at the pyTivo site if there was a way to donate and I never got any word back. Do they have a way to donate? After putting up with me, they deserve a few bucks. 



gteague said:


> off for my weekly grocery shopping. one advantage to being nocturnal is i hardly ever have to fight any crowds! [g]
> 
> /guy


I'm a night ranger too. Always have been. One reason I became self employed. Getting up too early ruins my whole day.


----------



## bareyb

Well I tried to donate but apparently the guy is in France and the paypal system he uses doesn't accept American $$$. I emailed the guy to see if there's a work around. 

ETA: Oh, and I checked out Tinker Tool. That's a pretty cool program too. It seems to have a bit of a different purpose though. I could see the need to have both, really, and I may do that. Lots of very cool tweaks to the system that I wasn't aware of. That's for sure... I'm gonna keep it for a few days and see what else it can do.


----------



## Fofer

*Tinkertool* is free. But there's a _different_ app called *Tinkertool System*, that is more like Onyx in its purpose, that costs about $14 US. It's extensive, elegant -- and quite a bit more "explanatory" than Onyx. I just paid for it. It's seriously impressive.


----------



## Fofer

gteague said:


> the onyx developers are very good at updating it to keep up with os releases. i have no hesitation in recommending it, but, as with any such powerful utilities, beware (or at least research thoroughly) some of the more advanced features as you can outsmart yourself in an attempt to clean things up. i speak from bitter experience


Can you tell us what happened in that experience please so that we may learn from your unfortunate mistake and know what to avoid?

Thanks.


----------



## gteague

i can't remember exact incidents, but my point was that you don't want to automatically delete something just because a utility recommends you do because it's a duplicate or flagged as corrupted. in a perfect world you'd do a backup before running some of the tools that go deeper into the system. of course this is less of an issue nowadays if you're running an active time machine volume.

and thanks for pointing out the differences between tinkertool and tts. i've been running tinkertool since it first came out and the guy who programs it is among the most conscientious to make sure no harm will come to your system. and i recently had a startup problem on a mac pro and tinkertool system has a command line diagnostics and repair tool that you can pause the startup to run.

/guy


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> *Tinkertool* is free. But there's a _different_ app called *Tinkertool System*, that is more like Onyx in its purpose, that costs about $14 US. It's extensive, elegant -- and quite a bit more "explanatory" than Onyx. I just paid for it. It's seriously impressive.


I'll check it out. Thanks for the lead. I need to get Skitch too, I could have really used that on this. Does it allow you to add text, as well as those cool arrows; directly in the App? I'm assuming it does, and that's gotta save a _ton_ of time over the Command-Shift-4 and Photoshop method... Photoshop Arrows look pretty uninspired compared to the ones in Skitch...


----------



## Fofer

Yes, Skitch does it all, fast and easy.


----------



## gteague

bareyb said:


> I'm a night ranger too. Always have been. One reason I became self employed. Getting up too early ruins my whole day.


funny ... since i devote like 110% of my energies to ensure i *don't *become self-employed! but i'm right there with you on the evils of early rising--i've worked night jobs for several decades now to ensure i didn't have to ever wake up early. [g]

/guy


----------



## bareyb

gteague said:


> funny ... since i devote like 110% of my energies to ensure i *don't *become self-employed! but i'm right there with you on the evils of early rising--i've worked night jobs for several decades now to ensure i didn't have to ever wake up early. [g]
> 
> /guy


LOL. Hey different strokes for different folks. My wife just went to bed. I've got the whole place to myself. I just downloaded Skitch and am playing with it. I'm on vacation and I like staying up late.... ergo...


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> Yes, Skitch does it all, fast and easy.


I just got it and I'm loving this thing. It's definitely a keeper. I'll probably redo a couple of the images in the Tutorial with it. Also, can't _believe_ it's FREE. That's amazing. 

ETA: My first effort.


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> Yes, Skitch does it all, fast and easy.


Curious. How would one take this kind of screen shot in Skitch? I want the Downloads folder to stay open during the screen shot.


----------



## Fofer

Hold shift down while you're clicking a screen selection. That starts a timer, so you can pull/hold a menu down (or whatever) while the snapshot takes place.


----------



## bareyb

bareyb said:


> Curious. How would one take this kind of screen shot in Skitch? I want the Downloads folder to stay open during the screen shot.





Fofer said:


> Hold shift down while you're clicking a screen selection. That starts a timer, so you can pull/hold a menu down (or whatever) while the snapshot takes place.


That did the trick. Thanks. :up:


----------



## rjgibson0066

Is there anyway to organize the transferred videos in a folder? Right now in my Now Playing list they are littered among all my recorded shows and folders.


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> Is there anyway to organize the transferred videos in a folder? Right now in my Now Playing list they are littered among all my recorded shows and folders.


edit....read your question wrong.....


----------



## Iluvatar

rjgibson0066 said:


> Is there anyway to organize the transferred videos in a folder? Right now in my Now Playing list they are littered among all my recorded shows and folders.


You can set a generic default.txt metadata file per share or directory I believe. I'm not terribly familiar with this aspect of pyTivo but pulled this up from the pyTivo forums.

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/customized-series-title-t1971.html?highlight=metadata one folder

You may want to read up over there and ask any questions you have.


----------



## jonbig

I'm incredibly frustrated. I've used pyTiVoX/streambaby for months to stream to my Tivo Premiere Elite, and tonight it just won't work. Nothing that I do makes an entry appear in my TiVo's "Showcases & Apps" menu.

How do I debug this?


----------



## Iluvatar

jonbig said:


> I'm incredibly frustrated. I've used pyTiVoX/streambaby for months to stream to my Tivo Premiere Elite, and tonight it just won't work. Nothing that I do makes an entry appear in my TiVo's "Showcases & Apps" menu.
> 
> How do I debug this?


It's kind of tough to say. This type of issue could be related to many things. A software/system update, firewall issues, networking issues.....etc. The most basic thing you can do is to restart your TiVo and computer. There is also a debug mode for streambaby but pyTivoX makes it a little more difficult to access and having not used pyTivoX for years I couldn't say exactly how to enable it off the top of my head.

You may also try to use streambaby as a standalone application. As it runs in the Terminal it may be easier to catch issues.


----------



## Fofer

You did? So did bareyb. Where's yours?


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> You did? So did bareyb. Where's yours?


News to me too...


----------



## johnh123

Is there an easy way to get vidmgr working with pytivox?


----------



## dadrepus

Why doesn't someone, more clever than I, just write a Plex client for the Tivo? It is the MOST elegant way to display all your saved media to a Tv and I, for one, would appreciate the elimination of a secondary box, ie: appletv, roku, to display that media.


----------



## Fofer

While that would be great (I'm liking Plex more and more these days) I get the feeling that development for apps on the TiVo isn't exactly a walk in the park. TiVo's APIs or infrastructure just isn't something developers have flocked to. There's no ecosystem, and the installed customer base is relatively small. Where's their incentive?

In the meantime, I switch between boxes. I use Plex on my (jailbroken) AppleTV (love it!) as well as my Roku.


----------



## dadrepus

While I also have a Roku and Mac Mini I would love to get rid of so many extra boxes and remotes. I think the reason the Plex community (developers) has not attempted to do anything is the fact that no developer has a Tivo to work with. I assume you would need a box for testing.


----------



## Fofer

In the end I think the best approach is going to be something like the upcoming Roku Streaming Stick, that connects via HDMI and uses a new tech called MHL (Mobile High-Definition Link) that powers it too, but also integrates the UI and lets you use your original TV's remote:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/04/roku-unveils-streaming-stick-squeezes-box-into-mhl-dongle/


----------



## dadrepus

Fofer said:


> In the end I think the best approach is going to be something like the upcoming Roku Streaming Stick, that connects via HDMI and uses a new tech called MHL (Mobile High-Definition Link) that powers it too, but also integrates the UI and lets you use your original TV's remote:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/04/roku-unveils-streaming-stick-squeezes-box-into-mhl-dongle/[/QUOT]
> 
> You are still changing inputs to the TV, hdmi1-hdmi2, etc and only eliminating 1 remote but that is better than nothing. I would prefer the tivo remote to the tv one , though. It fits better in my hand.


----------



## Fofer

Are you sure about that? I recall reading that one element of the MHL tech is that it can do UI and menu overlays on one "combined" input. I know some MHL-compatible A/V receivers can do that now.


----------



## dadrepus

Fofer said:


> Are you sure about that? I recall reading that one element of the MHL tech is that it can do UI and menu overlays on one "combined" input. I know some MHL-compatible A/V receivers can do that now.


I don't know that for certain but if what you say is true it will be a great little device especially if Plex still works with it.


----------



## Fofer

I don't know for certain either, but I do recall reading something about that. I'm hoping!

Even still, if NOT, so long as you're consolidated down to one remote (which hopefully can be the TiVo remote which I like to) then it's just a matter of hitting the right Input button first.

We'll see.


----------



## elmeng

gteague said:


> arghhh, i had this working perfectly under snow leopard and now it's gone south. using the tips above i got it limping along again, but nearly every video fails with a 0xfff error.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> /guy


I'm using Mac OS X 10.7.3 and pyTivoX 1.4.1b. When I download a show from my Tivo and edit it and send it back to my Tivo Premiere, the Closed captioning did not work. I upload the same file to a Tivo Series3 and closed captioning worked. Then for kicks I transferred the file for the Series 3 to the Premiere and it did not work, I then recorded a program using the Series 3 and transferred it to the Premiere and it worked. So is the problem with Tivo, pyTivoX or both?


----------



## Iluvatar

elmeng said:


> I'm using Mac OS X 10.7.3 and pyTivoX 1.4.1b. When I download a show from my Tivo and edit it and send it back to my Tivo Premiere, the Closed captioning did not work. I upload the same file to a Tivo Series3 and closed captioning worked. Then for kicks I transferred the file for the Series 3 to the Premiere and it did not work, I then recorded a program using the Series 3 and transferred it to the Premiere and it worked. So is the problem with Tivo, pyTivoX or both?


Problem is with TiVo Premiere an the v20 software. Captions are there, it just won't display them.


----------



## clark_kent

Hello everyone, my apologies if this has been asked and answered:

I'm using pyTivoX 1.3 and I'd like to get photos (cover art of movies) into the pyTivoX folder that has the video file in it. My Premier sees the pyTiVoX folders and the movie videos just fine but it does not see the jpg or jpeg cover photos of the movies. Any thoughts on how to fix this?

Thank you.


----------



## philvh

More apologies if *this* has been asked and answered (and I've searched):

Using pyTivoX 1.3, I've learned from the .conf file that pyTivo is aimed at my main network -- meanwhile, all three of my TiVos are on my guest network. Can I redirect it? And is there any way to specify which of the three machines will get the transfer?


----------



## wmcbrine

philvh said:


> Using pyTivoX 1.3, I've learned from the .conf file that pyTivo is aimed at my main network -- meanwhile, all three of my TiVos are on my guest network. Can I redirect it? And is there any way to specify which of the three machines will get the transfer?


Why are your TiVos on your guest network?  I'd just fix that.

Otherwise, I'd need to know more about how your network(s) is/are set up. Can the machine hosting pyTivoX even talk to the guest network?


----------



## philvh

wmcbrine said:


> Why are your TiVos on your guest network?  I'd just fix that.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd need to know more about how your network(s) is/are set up. Can the machine hosting pyTivoX even talk to the guest network?


Thanks for the quick reply. I was thinking to divide the traffic (7-8 wireless clients at any given time), and inasmuch as my Time Capsule offers a second network . . . was I kidding myself?

My desktop computer communicates with the main network via ethernet and with the guest network wirelessly.


----------



## philvh

wmcbrine said:


> Why are your TiVos on your guest network?  I'd just fix that.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd need to know more about how your network(s) is/are set up. Can the machine hosting pyTivoX even talk to the guest network?


I reinstalled pyTivoX and ran it with the host computer connected only to the guest network. Shared content shows on all three TiVos.


----------



## Fofer

philvh said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I was thinking to divide the traffic (7-8 wireless clients at any given time), and inasmuch as my Time Capsule offers a second network . . . was I kidding myself?


Yes, because all those devices (7-8 really isn't a lot) are still sharing the same bandwidth. Segregating "guests" is more about security than anything.



philvh said:


> I reinstalled pyTivoX and ran it with the host computer connected only to the guest network. Shared content shows on all three TiVos.


So now they're all on the guest network? Awesome


----------



## mattack

Is there a way to add commands to the CLI pyTivo that the GUI shell calls? I didn't find the info in a quick search, but in one of the other threads, it says you can add a simple command to use the transport stream method (IIRC), so then closed captions will be retained when transferring back to the Tivo.. (On Premieres, you almost never get closed captions when simply sending the same file back..)

I looked inside the app package and didn't see an obvious "file with CLI parameters" in a quick search.


----------



## wmcbrine

Actually the transport stream option is a pyTivo.conf option, not command-line. I don't know if that helps... Of course, last I checked, the latest version of pyTivoX long predates the feature.


----------



## mattack

Is there a pytivo.conf file I didn't see in my look around? and even if pyTivoX long predates the feature, isn't it correct that the GUI app is basically a shim on top of the CLI pytivo, so especially if just turning on transport stream is "invisible" to the caller, adding it should be easy?


----------



## wmcbrine

pyTivoX is bundled with its own copy of pyTivo. You'd have to replace that. (It's doable; I've done it. But that was a while ago.) I can't speak to the .conf file offhand, except that it must exist (if not necessarily with that name) for pyTivo to function. Another thing I'd have to look up... But, this is an abandoned project, and IMHO it's quixotic to continue using it, unless someone resumes maintaining it.


----------



## berkinet

Trying to run pyTivoX on a Mac: MacOS 10.9.1, java 1.7.0_45-b18, pyTivoX 1.3.

pytivo starts and runs fine. However, I cannot get stream baby to start. The log shows:


Code:


Error: This Java instance does not support a 32-bit JVM.
Please install the desired version.

If I startstream baby from inside the pyTivoX app bundle, it works fine.

Ideas?


----------



## berkinet

berkinet said:


> ...pytivo starts and runs fine. However, I cannot get streambaby to start. The log shows:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Error: This Java instance does not support a 32-bit JVM.
> Please install the desired version.
> 
> If I startstream baby from inside the pyTivoX app bundle, it works fine.


Resolved, at least for me.

I scanned the binary executable (pyTivoX/Contents/MacOS/pyTivoX) and found where _streambaby_ was called (actually 2 places). I then used a hex editor to change the -d32 argument to -d64 and it now works fine.

Now that I have the base application working I will check to see if there is a need to update the bundled _pyTivo_ or _streambaby_.

BTW, based on the low volume on this topic, I am guessing I am the only person trying to use pyTivoX on MacOS with 64-bit java. If there is anyone else out there with interest in this, please post back.


----------



## cweb

Can you state where the two places were that you changed?


----------



## berkinet

cweb said:


> Can you state where the two places were that you changed?


Offsets 40789 & 11476
But, its easier to just search for _-d32_

BTW, I used *Hex Fiend* to edit the binary.


----------



## JohnnyO

berkinet said:


> BTW, based on the low volume on this topic, I am guessing I am the only person trying to use pyTivoX on MacOS with 64-bit java. If there is anyone else out there with interest in this, please post back.


Nice work.

I had been using PyTiVoX until about a year ago. I've just been using pyTiVo since then to stay up with the modifications.


----------



## berkinet

On the odd chance that someone with a bit of clue is still tuned in here...

Having patched pyTivoX to run under Mavericks, my next goal was to update the enclosed streambaby to 0.29. Got that working too. Now I am trying to get streambaby to load the FFmpeg libs rather than running FFmpeg directly. So far I have built FFmpeg-1.2.4 and now have 64-bit versions of the needed libs and streambaby seems to recognize them . However, on loading "FFmpeg-java Module" it blows up. Here is the log...


Code:


FFmpeg-java Module

I suspect this is a path issue, but it is hard to tell.

BTW, to get ffmpeg-1.2.4 to run, I had to delete ffmpeg.bin and recreate it as a link to ffmpeg


----------



## berkinet

Running pyTivoX under Java 1.*6* AFTER you have installed Java 1.*7*.

So, as has been discussed in this (and the streambaby) thread, if you "upgrade" to Java 1.7 you will have problems with any any file names or meta-data that contain anything except straight ascii. Unfortunately, the only option presented has been to re-install Java 1.6.

Also unfortunately, pyTixoX has the java executable path hard coded in the app. However, here is a way to keep your Java 1.7 installation and still get pyTivoX to run correctly under Java 1.6.

First, create a link to the Java 1.6 executable, we will call it jav6.


Code:


cd /usr/local/bin
sudo  ln -s /System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Home/bin/java jav6

You can test this by entering:


Code:


jav6 -version

You should get something like:
java version "1.6.0_65"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_65-b14-462-11M4609)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.65-b04-462, mixed mode)​Now, use a hex editor to edit the pyTivoX executable as noted in the post on changing to a 64 bit java. This time you need to search for -d64 and then change "/usr/local/bin/java" (just preceding the -d64) to "/usr/local/jav6". Then search for the second appearance of -d64 and do the same thing.

That's it.

BTW, the reason for using jav6 instead of something more standard like java6 is that you cannot change the byte count of the executable.


----------



## epstewart

berkinet said:


> On the odd chance that someone with a bit of clue is still tuned in here...


berkinet,

I don't know how much of a clue I have, but I am interested. I would like to get PyTivoX to deal with closed captions, both when it runs pyTivo and especially when it runs StreamBaby.

I do know how to get pyTivo, running standalone in Terminal, to support CCs. The global config parameter "ts = on" in pytivo.conf tells it to send MPEG Program Stream files as Transport Streams instead. My Roamio Plus can then see and show the captions.

That works based on some change to how ffmpeg is getting called, but I don't know much more than that. I don't know that much about ffmpeg.

It would be nice to modify PyTivoX to do the same thing, so I could use PyTivoX and get access to StreamBaby and pyTivo.

If that's doable, it might even be possible to get StreamBaby within PyTivoX to support captions, since I believe StreamBaby also uses ffmpeg and might be able to tell ffmpeg to remux PS files to use the TS format.

I realize PyTivoX and StreamBaby seem no longer to be supported, and that's a shame. Both were, and are, very useful.


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> berkinet,
> 
> I don't know how much of a clue I have, but I am interested. I would like to get PyTivoX to deal with closed captions, both when it runs pyTivo and especially when it runs StreamBaby.
> 
> I do know how to get pyTivo, running standalone in Terminal, to support CCs. The global config parameter "ts = on" in pytivo.conf tells it to send MPEG Program Stream files as Transport Streams instead. My Roamio Plus can then see and show the captions.
> 
> That works based on some change to how ffmpeg is getting called, but I don't know much more than that. I don't know that much about ffmpeg.
> 
> It would be nice to modify PyTivoX to do the same thing, so I could use PyTivoX and get access to StreamBaby and pyTivo.
> 
> If that's doable, it might even be possible to get StreamBaby within PyTivoX to support captions, since I believe StreamBaby also uses ffmpeg and might be able to tell ffmpeg to remux PS files to use the TS format.
> 
> I realize PyTivoX and StreamBaby seem no longer to be supported, and that's a shame. Both were, and are, very useful.


 Eric, in the case of Streambaby it is using HME and there is no provision on TiVo itself for handling captions. However, Streambaby does support captions if you use ccextractor to extract captions from video file to a .srt file. When streambaby sees an accompanying .srt file it will automatically create its own captions for the stream. i.e. If you are streaming file1.mpg and have an accompanying file1.srt file with captions you will get captions in the stream. Streambaby has a bunch of options for controlling look and feel of captions:
http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/StreamBabyIni
(Look for Closed Captioning Options section)
There is a toggle in Streambaby using remote to turn captions on/off.
You can configure kmttg for ccextractor and then enable "captions" task to extract captions from to .srt file from a decrypted .mpg file.

EDIT: It's easy to find with Google, but ccextractor can be downloaded from here:
http://ccextractor.sourceforge.net/

Also note the version of streambaby with extra caption options is here (probably different than what is packaged with pyTivoX):
http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/downloads/detail?name=streambaby-20111203-2132.zip&can=2&q=

Personally I would recommend getting streambaby working standalone as you did with pyTivo instead of trying to retrofit pyTivoX.


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Personally I would recommend getting streambaby working standalone as you did with pyTivo instead of trying to retrofit pyTivoX.


Kevin,

Your suggestion about using ccextractor is a good one. Also, about getting the latest streambaby working standalone ... which I have not been able to do yet. Help!

My streambaby.ini file is:



Code:


#
# ./streambaby --help for more configuration file options
#

#dir.1=/path/to/my/videos
#dir.1.name=My Videos

dir.1=/Volumes/Seagate 3TB Drive/TiVo Downloads Decrypted
dir.1.name=Seagate Decrypteds

#dir.2=/media/disk
#dir.2.name=External Drive
# Ip address to bind to
# most people don't need to change this. 
#ip=192.168.1.37
# port to use
#port=7290

cc.fontsize=medium

When I run the streambaby binary in Terminal, I see:



Code:


[imac:~] eric% /Users/eric/Desktop/streambaby-20111203-2132/streambaby 
Initializing StreamBaby v20111203-2132...
04/29/14 15:28:06 FFmpegJavaVideoModule: Unable to load FFmpeg native libraries
Apr 29, 2014 3:28:06 PM javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl closeMulticastSocket
WARNING: closeMulticastSocket() Close socket exception 
java.net.SocketException: Can't assign requested address
	at java.net.PlainDatagramSocketImpl.leave(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainDatagramSocketImpl.leave(PlainDatagramSocketImpl.java:232)
	at java.net.MulticastSocket.leaveGroup(MulticastSocket.java:341)
	at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.closeMulticastSocket(JmDNSImpl.java:311)
	at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.openMulticastSocket(JmDNSImpl.java:292)
	at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.init(JmDNSImpl.java:262)
	at javax.jmdns.impl.JmDNSImpl.<init>(JmDNSImpl.java:218)
	at javax.jmdns.JmDNS.create(JmDNS.java:41)
	at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.host.Main.<init>(Main.java:161)
	at com.unwiredappeal.tivo.streambaby.StreamBabyMain.main(StreamBabyMain.java:152)
04/29/14 15:28:06 Listener: added factory
04/29/14 15:28:06 Main: streambaby ready & listening.

When I go to the TiVo Roamio Plus and navigate to

Apps & Games > Stream,\032,\032Stream

I get an error message on the TiVo:



Code:


Can't Start Application

The DVR was unable to start the requested application. (V313)

The message then goes on to suggest that I initiate contact with the TiVO service, which was no help. It then suggests I call the TiVo Customer Service phone number.

Maybe I need to hard code my Mac's IP address in the streambaby.ini file?

Do I need to set up streambaby to have access to ffmpeg and its dynamic libraries? If so, how?

Or is there something else wrong?

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## moyekj

Eric, to run Streambaby you need to use a Java 6 (1.6) installation. That doesn't have to be your main Java version, but you can edit "streambaby" script to put full path to Java 6 binary instead of just "java".


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Eric, to run Streambaby you need to use a Java 6 (1.6) installation. That doesn't have to be your main Java version, but you can edit "streambaby" script to put full path to Java 6 binary instead of just "java".


OK, Kevin, when I just enter 'java -version' in Terminal I get:



Code:


[imac:~] eric% java -version
java version "1.6.0_65"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_65-b14-462-11M4609)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.65-b04-462, mixed mode)
[imac:~] eric%

It looks like I do have a 1.6 installation, no?


----------



## moyekj

Eric, OK that's good. Try adding the 2 settings to your streambaby.ini:

ip=<your Mac IP>
com.unwiredappeal.tivo.vm.ffjava.FFmpegJavaVideoModule=false


----------



## epstewart

moyekj said:


> Eric, OK that's good. Try adding the 2 settings to your streambaby.ini:
> 
> ip=<your Mac IP>
> com.unwiredappeal.tivo.vm.ffjava.FFmpegJavaVideoModule=false


Thank you, Kevin ... That worked! I note that

*com.unwiredappeal.tivo.vm.ffjava.FFmpegJavaVideoModule=false*

does not appear in the output of

*./streambaby --help*

Yet using it seems to have gotten rid of the message

*FFmpegJavaVideoModule: Unable to load FFmpeg native libraries*

I'm wondering if there aren't situations, such as possibly when I want to push files from streambaby to the TiVo, where streambaby would need ffmpeg? What would I do in that case?

Also, just for curiosity's sake: the default streambaby.ini says "most people don't need to change this" with regard to specifying the Mac's IP address. That seems wrong. What's that all about?


----------



## moyekj

epstewart said:


> Thank you, Kevin ... That worked! I note that
> 
> *com.unwiredappeal.tivo.vm.ffjava.FFmpegJavaVideoModule=false*
> 
> does not appear in the output of
> 
> *./streambaby --help*
> 
> Yet using it seems to have gotten rid of the message
> 
> *FFmpegJavaVideoModule: Unable to load FFmpeg native libraries*
> 
> I'm wondering if there aren't situations, such as possibly when I want to push files from streambaby to the TiVo, where streambaby would need ffmpeg? What would I do in that case?
> 
> Also, just for curiosity's sake: the default streambaby.ini says "most people don't need to change this" with regard to specifying the Mac's IP address. That seems wrong. What's that all about?


 With that setting streambaby should still use the external ffmpeg when needed. You may need to use "ffmpeg.path" option to give full path to ffmpeg if Streambaby doesn't find it.
I've never used the "ip" setting myself, so at least on Windows it's not required. Depending on your network hardware on computer you're using the streambaby way of determining ip may not yield the correct number which is why the option to hard code it is there.


----------



## benichols

Okay,
This is a good example of an idiot with a little bit of knowledge is dangerous...

Just bought a Tivo Roamio Plus and wanted to access my iTunes movie library.

Before I came across this thread or really investigated anything 
Installed default pytivoX (1.3) on my Mac Mini running the public beta of 10.10 Yosemite (and Java 1.7.0.65). Selected my Movies folder.

Nothing shows up by default on my Tivo Roamio, however if I enter the IP address in the "Install App" menu of the Tivo, it loads pyTivo! The name of the "app" is long and contains some gibberish, but I am able to access the movies folders and play any of them easily!

TL;DR Default version of pytivoX installs and runs on Yosemite with Java 1.7.0.65. You just have to "Install" the pytivo app by entering the fixed IP address of your host machine. Hope this helps someone.

Edit: After further experimentation, pytivo does not work reliably. If I stop and restart it, my shared folder will show up under My Shows under Devices. It seems to work well but after a few minutes the Tivo loses connection and the Devices tab disappears. Streambaby appears reliable but has to be "installed" under Apps by typing in the IP address of the computer or host it's running on. Obviously, it's best to assign that computer a fixed IP address via DHCP for reliability.


----------



## blm

Does anyone know if there's a way to make pyTivoX support transcoding of HEVC/x265 videos? I naively tried just replacing pyTivoX' ffmpeg.bin with the latest, but that, not surprisingly, didn't work, and in fact broke all transcoding. Oops.

vlc plays HEVC so I could transcode the videos I have in vlc first but it would be nice to be able to just point pyTivoX at them directly.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## mattack

use pytivo from the command line....


----------



## kupe

Hey gang-

Here's a weird one. I have some Concert videos that I just transferred from my Mac to my Roamio with PyTivoX. Worked great as always!

Here's the weird part. In the source video, I had edited out some ads at the very beginning. I definitely Saved the changes after editing. And playing them on my Mac in Quicktime confirmed that the ads were indeed gone.

But when watched on my Roamio, the ads are back! The source videos are H.264 .MOV files at 1280x720. Nothing strange there. But somehow in the process of transferring to my Roamio, the long deleted ads are back at the beginning! I even just played the source files again on my Mac, and no ads. But on the Roamio- the ads are back! (Insert weird Twilight Zone-esqe music!)

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks gang!

Kupe


----------



## pmiranda

Either there's a mixup with the file, or the editor you used didn't actually remove the unwanted video and merely marked it to be skipped, which the decoder in tivo is ignoring. Did the file size change after editing?


----------



## kupe

pmiranda said:


> Either there's a mixup with the file, or the editor you used didn't actually remove the unwanted video and merely marked it to be skipped, which the decoder in tivo is ignoring. Did the file size change after editing?


I used Quicktime 7 to edit the file (that's the last version of Quicktime that shipped with a full editing suite so I keep it around for that purpose.) Maybe somebody here knows if indeed QT7 does some sort of non-destructive editing by default?

I didn't notice the file size change at the time. It would have been tiny in any case, since I was editing a minute or two off the front of a 6-hour video. But very good question and let me do some research.

Kupe


----------



## kupe

Hey gang-

Doing some more testing. Opened one of the Concert files with several other Media apps including VLC, MPEG Streamclip, several versions of Quicktime, and Toast Video Player. None of them see the ads at the beginning of the video. Imported again to my Roamio...and there they are again! Absolutely bizarre!

Kupe


----------



## lpwcomp

kupe said:


> Hey gang-
> 
> Doing some more testing. Opened one of the Concert files with several other Media apps including VLC, MPEG Streamclip, several versions of Quicktime, and Toast Video Player. None of them see the ads at the beginning of the video. Imported again to my Roamio...and there they are again! Absolutely bizarre!
> 
> Kupe


Are you certain that what you are transferring to the TiVo is the edited file?


----------



## kupe

lpwcomp said:


> Are you certain that what you are transferring to the TiVo is the edited file?


Yep. Absolutely certain. The only copies I have are the edited ones. Deleted from Tivo and transferred again. Same thing. Totally bizarre.

Kupe


----------



## lpwcomp

kupe said:


> Yep. Absolutely certain. The only copies I have are the edited ones. Deleted from Tivo and transferred again. Same thing. Totally bizarre.
> 
> Kupe


So after editing, you deleted the orgiinal from the TiVo and the copy from the Mac? I would suggest a file name search on the Mac, just to be sure.


----------



## Fofer

kupe said:


> I used Quicktime 7 to edit the file (that's the last version of Quicktime that shipped with a full editing suite so I keep it around for that purpose.) Maybe somebody here knows if indeed QT7 does some sort of non-destructive editing by default?


If you're "saving" make sure you choose "self-contained movie."










Better yet, choose File -> Export.


----------



## derfner

Since updating to Mac OS 10.whatever, El Capitan, I can no longer open pyTivoX. Does anybody know anything about this?

(I looked through recent messages in the thread and they were way over my head. So it's entirely possible that somebody has already answered this question, in which case I apologize for asking again.)


----------



## sobritish

Hi I can't either. Did you figure out how to do it?


----------



## mattack

Really, I think using the CLI pytivo is the workaround...


----------



## sobritish

Mattack,

What is CLI Pytivo? Can you explain and provide a link if we need to download it. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## mattack

I just mean running the regular pytivo program in Terminal.

CLI means command line interface. So you'd probably have to get someone to help you set it up the first time.

pyTivoX was just a thin GUI wrapper around the CLI tool, as far as I know.. and since that GUI wrapper has broken, the most expedient way to get something working is to use the CLI tool.

The thread about pytivo itself is here:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328459
hopefully somewhere in there there are "beginner level" setup instructions. I seem to remember it wasn't completely obvious at first, but wasn't terribly difficult to get going, for someone who can navigate their way around a CLI.


----------



## sobritish

Great thanks for answering and yes i will ask my friend who understands all of this to help me. Appreciate your help


----------



## maytag

I believe Apple has addressed the Java with OSX El Capitan problem with their latest Legacy Java update. Took a bit of researching but I was finally able to load the correct Java revision to get pyTivoX on our new 27" iMac with a 3.2GHz i5 processor. 
I've not been much of a poster here but I just discovered pyTivoX for Mac before our new iMac purchase and was having a lot of fun during the test phase of running from my 2012 MBP15. Still running Yosemite on the MBP15 so of course pyTivoX was working fine Streaming and Transferring my saved movies. Besides me having a slow network connection to the Series4 in the Entertainment room (connection via AV500 power adapters) pyTivoX v1.3b was working great from my temporary MBP setup. I was pleased to see that even my 2012 MBP15's processor was able to keep up with the realtime encoding of MKVs and AVIs but now I need to either run a CAT5e line from the back room where the router is or try a set of MOCA2.0 coax network adapters. Streaming HD mp4s easily streams direct w/out ffmpeg needing to encode to mpeg prior to streaming the video to the Series4. I had my doubts if pyTivoX would ever get running on El Capitan because I know pyTivoX is currently not being supported and hasn't been updated for quite some time now. I almost purchased a new Late2014 iMac 27" model because I knew it would come with OSX Maverick and I could just update it to Yosemite then install/run pyTivoX without much hassle, I just love how easy it is to install and configure pyTivoX but I also would rather have the latest 27" iMac with 5k display (but comes with El Capitan installed). Going with the latest iMac w/El Capitan would probably mean learning how to install/maintain pyTivo and Streambaby on El Capitan thru Terminal or try downgrading it to OSX Yosemite and who knows if that would just open a whole new set of problems for me to tackle. Well I made a literally last second decision while the salesperson was trying to find the 2014 model to go for the latest iMac with 5k display and El Capitan, I just couldn't resist the awesome 5k display and the Radeon R9 M380 GPU is a plus (I'm not a gamer but nice to have tho). 

So after replacing our 8yr old 20" Core2Duo iMac with this fricken monster 27" the 1st thing I wanted to do was to make sure I had a good working bootable clone of the internal drive. I accomplished this using a trial version of the latest Carbon Copy Cloner, I've already made the decision to go with the full paid version because CCC has already saved me a lot of time not having to do a fresh El Capitan restore on this machine, you don't want the latest Java installed on El Capitan if you want to run pyTivoX. Btw, CCC worked perfectly to clone the right out of the box fresh iMac internal drive. I installed a 256gb Samsung SSD in a portable SIIG USB3 enclosure and thru the iMac's USB3 port CCC was able to create a perfect clone, the original internal drive had 26.5gb of data and it took less than 10min (that's pretty dang fast I think).

Before resorting to having to downgrade to Yosemite for this pyTivoX project I wanted to see if I can get pyTivoX running properly on El Capitan and it was a bad start right outta the gate because after installing Adobe's latest Java I found out right away all that I've read about El Capitan killing other user's pyTivoX was true but what I spent the next hour doing after was just trying to figure out how to uninstall Java. Turns out that there's no easy uninstall method in El Capitan so I just restored the internal drive with the CCC clone I made earlier, thank you Bombich !! 

So after restoring the original El Capitan internal drive I did some more surfing and found out that Apple actually came out with a new Legacy Java Runtime. I just installed their Java pkg on the fresh (no Java installed) El Capitan drive, installed and setup pyTivoX exactly how I did on my Yosemite MBP15 and pyTivoX+Streambaby were up serving videos to our Tivos in less than 10min. 

Sorry I can not post any links because I have been away from this forum for so long. For Apple's latest Legacy Java 6 Runtime for OS X you can probably do a google search for: support.apple.com/kb/DL1572?locale=en_US


----------



## maytag

maytag said:


> "Sorry I can not post any links because I have been away from this forum for so long."
> 
> Wow I just saw the Join Date in my signature, May-2005 !!!
> 
> My how time flies


----------



## elmeng

Isn't the latest Java 8 Update 71?


----------



## dfreshc

I am not technical and have downloaded PyTivo and PyTivoX. I downloaded PyTivo and used the command line after PyTivoX stopped working (Mac OS upgrade?). Ironically, I now have PyTivoX working. Two questions:
1. It asks if I will allow Python... Saying "yes" let's the application work.
2. The resolution isn't great. How do I fix this? I assume something to do with a newer version of FFmpeg. 
I am using a Roamio Plus and running El Capitan on a MacBook Pro. 
Thanks!


----------



## wmcbrine

dfreshc said:


> Two questions:
> 1. It asks if I will allow Python... Saying "yes" let's the application work.


And your question is...?



> _2. The resolution isn't great. How do I fix this? I assume something to do with a newer version of FFmpeg._


Nope -- a newer version of pyTivo.  The one bundled with pyTivoX is too old to recognize the Roamio as an HD unit, so it falls back to SD transcoding.


----------



## dfreshc

Thanks wmcbrine. So my question is how to upgrade the pytivo within pytivox. I like the UI and ability to launch like a "real" Mac app. Not sure where to put which files in which directories, etc.. Like I said, not technical.


----------



## dfreshc

I tried upgrading ffmpeg but I'm sure I mangled that attempt.


----------



## dfreshc

Oh, yes, the python question. Is there a way to NOT have it prompt me for approval? Just have it happen behind the scenes? 

Thank you for help with all of these questions.


----------



## sonjasway

I am not technical but have been loving pyTivoX with my Series 2 Tivo for years. I'm running my Mac with El Capitan and it's been working great with mp4 and avi files but it can't seem to handle mkv . Once in awhile it will actually work but usually transfer stops at about 2 min mark and it thinks it's done. Now unfortunately seems that everyone is switching releases to mkv format. Is there anything (simple) I can do that might help it work? Upgrading Tivo is not an option - I'm in Canada where Series 2 is last version supported because our cable companies will not use video cards. Please anything anyone can suggest would be very much appreciated.


----------



## lpwcomp

sonjasway said:


> I am not technical but have been loving pyTivoX with my Series 2 Tivo for years. I'm running my Mac with El Capitan and it's been working great with mp4 and avi files but it can't seem to handle mkv . Once in awhile it will actually work but usually transfer stops at about 2 min mark and it thinks it's done. Now unfortunately seems that everyone is switching releases to mkv format. Is there anything (simple) I can do that might help it work? Upgrading Tivo is not an option - I'm in Canada where Series 2 is last version supported because our cable companies will not use video cards. Please anything anyone can suggest would be very much appreciated.


You might try a newer ffmpeg.


----------



## dfreshc

Hi. I'm still looking for answers to my questions, please.


----------



## dfreshc

Hello,

Is there a way to insert a new version of FFMPEG into a working installation of PyTivoX? Everything works fine but the resolution isn't great. 

Also, when I launch PyTivoX I get asked if I want allow or deny python?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## kupe

Hey gang-

Longtime PyTivoX user. But I'm a brand new Tivo Mini owner so you can guess my next question. The Tivo Mini sees my PyTivo shared folders on my Mac, but it says "You cannot watch shows from your computer on this TiVo device" when I try to view any shows from my Mac on the Tivo Mini.

Soooo, question is, is there any workaround? 

Thanks!


----------



## Spenner

dfreshc said:


> Thanks wmcbrine. So my question is how to upgrade the pytivo within pytivox. I like the UI and ability to launch like a "real" Mac app. Not sure where to put which files in which directories, etc.. Like I said, not technical.


I just went through this as I transitioned from PC to Mac.

Here's how to put the latest pytivo and ffmpeg to pyTivoX (assuming you've already installed pyTivoX):
1) Download the latest version of wmcbrine's pyTivo:
GitHub - wmcbrine/pytivo: pyTivo is both an HMO and GoBack server. Similar to TiVo Desktop pyTivo loads many standard video compression codecs and outputs mpeg2 video to the TiVo. However, pyTivo is able to load MANY more file types than TiVo Desktop.
a) Download the zip file.
b) Unzip it, it creates folder pytivo-master.
c) Rename pytivo-master to pyTivo-wmcbrine (because this is the folder name that pyTivoX uses).
d) In Finder, locate where you have pyTivoX.app (ie I have it in /Applications). Right-click on pyTivoX.app, and choose "Show Package Contents"
e) Go to the Resources folder.
f) Notice the folder "pyTivo-wmcbrine" - rename it or delete it (that's the old version).
g) Copy the new version of the "pyTivo-wmcbrine" folder from step (c) to that Resources folder.

2) Download ffmpeg for OSX:
OSX Experts
I had transport-stream remuxing problems on pulls using the latest version, and from another thread here I used the recommended version 2.2 instead of the latest version.
a) Download the dmg file
b) Open it
c) From the pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources folder from the pytivo step above, rename or delete the existing ffmpeg and ffmpeg.bin files.
d) Copy the ffmpeg executable from the downloaded dmg to the pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources folder.

3) Start pyTivoX.app by double-clicking it.
4) Go to the pyTivo config webpage: http://localhost:9032/
5) Click Settings - Global Server Settings, and look at the ffmpeg setting. Update it to the location that you put the new ffmpeg, if it's not already, ie /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg
6) Save changes, stop pyTivoX and restart it.

FYI if you're familiar with editing the pytivo.conf file manually, for pyTivoX it's located in ~/Library/Application Support/pyTivoX


----------



## Fofer

Thanks for that write-up, @Spenner! Very much appreciated. :up:


----------



## MacBrian

Spenner said:


> 5) Click Settings - Global Server Settings, and look at the ffmpeg setting. Update it to the location that you put the new ffmpeg, if it's not already, ie /Applications/pyTivoX.app/Contents/Resources/ffmpeg


Question: Step 2c instructed us to delete or rename both "ffmpeg" and "ffmpeg.bin" files but step 2d did not mention replacing "ffmpeg.bin", and there was no "ffmpeg.bin" in the v2.2 .DMG file. My original Global Server Settings file was showed the full path pointing to "ffmpeg.bin". Is it OK to point it to just the "ffmpeg" file (no ".bin") instead??

Answered my own question...it seems to be working! FYI if anyone else tries this, be sure to check your Mac OS version and be sure to download the correct ffmpeg 2.2 for your particular operating system version.


----------



## Spenner

MacBrian said:


> Question: Step 2c instructed us to delete or rename both "ffmpeg" and "ffmpeg.bin" files but step 2d did not mention replacing "ffmpeg.bin", and there was no "ffmpeg.bin" in the v2.2 .DMG file. My original Global Server Settings file was showed the full path pointing to "ffmpeg.bin". Is it OK to point it to just the "ffmpeg" file (no ".bin") instead??
> 
> Now I keep getting a "Python quit unexpectedly" crash after doing this...


I deleted the bin file, leaving only the new ffmpeg file, and pyTivo/pyTivoX transfer fine. With your "python quit..." crash, is that with the global server setting saved using the path to the new/plain ffmpeg file AND restarting pyTivo? I'm on macOS Sierra, don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## MacBrian

Spenner said:


> I'm on macOS Sierra, don't know if that makes a difference.


I'm on an old Mac Mini running 10.7 and I had downloaded an ffmpeg for 10.8 or newer...that's probably why the crash. In my case it was a "DUH" moment!  Once I got the correct ffmpeg there it seems to be working OK. Thanks for the fast response! :up:


----------



## dfreshc

Thank you so much! I will try! Lately I've been streaming to my Apple TV instead of moving files to my Tivo but I prefer the second.


----------



## blm

Spenner said:


> I just went through this as I transitioned from PC to Mac.[...]


Thanks Spenner, those instructions worked just fine for me. I did notice the ffmpeg vs ffmpeg.bin issue MacBrian mentions above. I copied ffmpeg to ffmpeg.bin, being that's what the pyTivo config references (ffmpeg is just a shell script that adds that directory to the DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH, but ffmpeg doesn't reference any of the shared libraries in that folder, it looks like they're statically linked). Anyways, everything seems to be working, so thanks!


----------



## sonjasway

pyTivoX stopped working for me- yes I am still using my series 2DT and the option to change that and keep the Tivo isn't there (Canadian Cable companies don't support Cable Cards) . I can still see the files on the Tivo but inside either nothing shows up or they do but the screen gets stuck on "Please Wait..." and if I want to watch anything at all I have to unplug to restart - can't transfer anything. I think this may have happened since upgrading to High Sierra on my mac but can't be sure. I've tried everything I can find to try. Followed Spenners instructions above; but no luck. I think I have the right versions (the new file wmcbrine posted 7 days ago that references Bolt, ffmpeg341osx109, even tried the beta version of pyTivoX). Unfortunately all to no avail. Anybody got any ideas - really I miss this program. I also do want to take a minute to thank everyone who spends their time making these things work and helping me and the other people here. Your help really is very much appreciated.


----------



## lpwcomp

pyTivox hasn't been supported for a long time. Try either regular pyTivo or pyTivo Desktop.


----------



## sonjasway

Thanks for your suggestions. I tried the pyTivo Desktop lpwcomp linked to but got stuck in same place with please wait sign. I think I've unplugged and restarted my Tivo 15 times today. Wish I knew what I was doing. Uninstalled and reinstalled - just keeps freezing.


----------



## lpwcomp

Exactly where and when are you getting the "please wait"?

How are your TiVo and computer connected to the network?


----------



## sonjasway

I was getting the please wait as soon as I opened a folder on my Tivo - and everything is connected via wi-fi. But I have it working (sort of) now. After several uninstalls and reinstalls and restarts I can see my folders and get them to setup transfers but I've been transferring one video file for 2 hours now. PyTivoX was alot faster than that... this program seems to take forever. Did I miss something? I set up 1 video to transfer and 1 to wait in line. Thank-you for replying. Is there a place I can go to learn how to use just pyTivo by itself?


----------



## lpwcomp

sonjasway said:


> I was getting the please wait as soon as I opened a folder on my Tivo - and everything is connected via wi-fi. But I have it working (sort of) now. After several uninstalls and reinstalls and restarts I can see my folders and get them to setup transfers but I've been transferring one video file for 2 hours now. PyTivoX was alot faster than that... this program seems to take forever. Did I miss something? I set up 1 video to transfer and 1 to wait in line. Thank-you for replying. Is there a place I can go to learn how to use just pyTivo by itself?


The transfer mechanism for all the various versions of pyTivo (including pyTivox) are the same. Sounds as if you either have a network problem or a computer/disk problem.


----------



## sonjasway

Thank-you again for all your help. I don't think anything is wrong with network or disk but don't really know how to check - at least it is all working. And I do have pyTivo Desktop working slowly now. Wondering if changing settings would help - would Program or Transport Stream be better to choose under Tivo To Go and what should I do about the 3 boxes to check save metadata, decrypt with tivolibre, use sortable filenames for downloads? And in uploads should send files as transport streams be on and should I check the tivolibre box? Figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## lpwcomp

I'm fairly sure that Transport Stream isn't supported on S2's.

You should probably try seeking help in the pyTivo Desktop thread. As I said, pyTivox hasn't been supported for years and there may be few people following this thread.


----------



## Fofer

At least for downloading recordings from a TiVo you may have better luck with Archivo or cTiVo. Both are newer tools for Mac users looking to transfer recordings to their computers or devices.

fflewddur/archivo
dscottbuch/cTiVo


----------



## elmeng

What version of pyTivoX works with Catalina? and Streambaby? I used cTivo to download Tivo recordings and remove commercials but don't have a way to send them to my Tivo.


----------



## mattack

doesn't directly answer your question, but I'm 99% positive I've used the CLI tools on Catalina..


----------



## generaltso

elmeng said:


> What version of pyTivoX works with Catalina?


I haven't found one. That's the only reason I haven't upgraded to Catalina.


----------



## elmeng

I ran streambaby, it seems to be running on my iMac, I can’t find it listed anywhere under My Shows on the TiVo. Seem to happen when I upgraded the new version menu on the TiVo


----------



## elmeng

Well I found pytivo desktop, pt, and installed in on my iMac running the latest version of catalina. I assume the connection would show Up in My Show as devices (Devices only shows up when my iMac is running the pytivo desktop). Devices didn’t list anything however it says the Tivo is not connected to the network. That’s is as far as I got. I have a Romeo plus with two minis running on Moca network. Any suggestions?


----------



## elmeng

elmeng said:


> Well I found pytivo desktop, pt, and installed in on my iMac running the latest version of catalina. I assume the connection would show Up in My Show as devices (Devices only shows up when my iMac is running the pytivo desktop). Devices didn't list anything however it says the Tivo is not connected to the network. That's is as far as I got. I have a Romeo plus with two minis running on Moca network. Any suggestions?










Anyone know how to fix this error?


----------



## wmcbrine

Sadly, no version of pyTivo works on "TiVo Experience 4", which it appears you're running. You'd have to revert to TE3.


----------



## elmeng

elmeng said:


> What version of pyTivoX works with Catalina? and Streambaby? I used cTivo to download Tivo recordings and remove commercials but don't have a way to send them to my Tivo.


Really? All this and I finally figured out what the import skip button is for.


----------

